#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-03
<MmikeDOMA> Neuromanc, 
<Mmike> imam macke, 2
<dodobas> Mmike: bravo
<dodobas> nifomanke pretpostavljam...
<Neuromanc> mmike super:)
<Neuromanc> mmike kad nam se doseljavas u Popovaču:)?
<Mmike> dodobas, :P :)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, joj, nenmam pojma
<Mmike> al' bi mogo na rostilj neki :)
<Mmike> brb, jos jedna kava
<dodobas> mačke na roštilju, moglo bi biti zanimljivo
<obruT> zanimljive teme za ponedjeljak ujutro...
<nvucinic> kiseli mačići ftw
<obruT> przene macje usi
<obruT> to ko cips
<nvucinic> sijamski konji 
<Neuromanc> o susjed
<Markec_> bok ljudi
<Markec_> jutro ? 
<Markec_> ima koga
<Mmike> Kakva tisina :)
<SilverSpace> jah
<igustin> valjda ljudi nešto i rade... ;)
<nvucinic> takvi ne idlaju ovdje :)
<Neuromanc> nesto:)
<SilverSpace> Hebate u zg ima ulica u koji se ne smijes voziti biciklom ? 
<Mmike> savska
<SilverSpace> cuo da cak postoje i znakovi 
<SilverSpace> zabrane
<Mmike> jeps
<Mmike> drugacije nebi bilo zabranjeno :)
<Mmike> rsedak
<Mmike> bleh
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/brzi-kompaktni-sonnet-fusion-f2qr/111359.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nest za tebe
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> samokaj mi se cini da je to mala brzina 
<Mmike> pa to, sspace!
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je jedini bed
<Mmike> jedina svrha toga je da ustekam na esatu i da imam brzinu
<jelly> $570 za arm i dva diska? uf
<budz0r> ima li netko na bnetovom linku ovdje?
<igustin> budz0r: o Tomislave! ;)
<budz0r> igustin: :)
<igustin> divna je bila priča o tvojim rovarenjima broz kutije snova ;)
<budz0r> nisam ni sumnjao :)
<igustin> obećano nam je javno upoznavanja s dotičnim ;)
<budz0r> :)
<igustin> tko su bili oni s kojima je N.V. razgovarao nakon predavanja?
<SilverSpace> koja senzacija
<SilverSpace> hebali ih novinari
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/opasan-sigurnosni-propust-u-htc-ovim-androidima--aplikacije-dobile-pristup-povjerljivim-informacijama/978280/
<budz0r> igustin: mene pitas :)
<igustin> budz0r: pokazali su mu neke svoje isprave i dugo razgovarali sa strane ;)
<budz0r> lol
<igustin> on je stalno vrtio glavom lijevo-desno, ne znam zašto
<budz0r> :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1UQfS92dnLw
<igustin> ovo je pravo lice od Jutarnji.hr -> http://is.gd/c71pmE
<SilverSpace> igustin: :))
<igustin> :D
<igustin> koje ideje ljudi dobijaju, to nije za vjerovat ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> :(
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj ti je :)
<jelly> nije mi smiješno
<jelly> SilverSpace: kaj je tebi
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> ne radi gp1.hr
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak ne radi?
<Mmike> kak to mislie - 130R se vozi punim gasom?
<Mmike> sale, de popravi clanak :)
<sale> Mmike: pa vozi se punim gasom. To sto ti nemozes u rFactoru je druga stvar :-)
<Mmike> sale, 130R je zavoj prije hairpina
<sale> Mmike: ne, 130R je zavoj prije zadnje sikane
<Mmike> zavoj broj 9
<Mmike> to je zavoj koji su popravljali kad se razletio netko
<sale> ne
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> cek :)
<sale> zavoj br. 15
<sale> to ti je zavoj do kojeg dolazis cim predes most
<sale> malo si zabrijao
<sale> staris :-)
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> onda ok
<Mmike> sale, ftr, vozim i ja punim gasom tamo :)
<sale> to je jedini nacin :-)
<jelly> http://www.samknows.eu/
<jelly> cinkajte vas ISP europskoj uniji!
<jelly> besplatno <g>
 * obruT upravo pise prijavu za Iskon :)
<jelly> ja ne mogu
<jelly> "You are not an employee or a family member of an employee of one of the ISPs being monitored."
<jelly> Our Whiteboxes download approximately 3GB per month and upload around 1GB. If you’re on a product with a low usage cap then we’d advise against signing up [...]
<SilverSpace> vece
<ivoks> 'jutro
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ok, 'dan
<SilverSpace> koji je sat kod tebe
<ivoks> 12:36
<SilverSpace> http://shitarnji.orcinus.me/ riknut cu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: pa jednako je zanimljiv sadrzaj :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: istina
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> odnosno zanimljiv i koristan :)
<SilverSpace> više nemaš portala da vrijedi nešto 
<SilverSpace> kao da se takmice koji ce biti gori
<Selac> :) :) 
<SilverSpace> sad sam bio dobar i donirao 10$
<jelly-home> *taps taps*
<SilverSpace> http://www.rubelj-grill.hr/
<ivoks> HTC JE SRANJE!
<ivoks> 5000kn za telefon koji se raspao za manje od mjesec dana
<ivoks> SRANJE!
<jelly-home> bojim se pitat sta si mu radio
<SilverSpace> :(
<obruT> ja ne razumijem ljude koji daju 5000 kuna za telefon, al eto
<jelly-home> osim ak se zove iPhone [umetni najveci broj ovdje]
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> ima se
<jelly-home> i onda je kriza
<SilverSpace> kriza je u Americi
<chaky> ivoks: Sensation?
<ivoks> chaky: da
<chaky> pa sto mu je bilo?
<ivoks> ispale tipka za kontrolu glasnoce
<ivoks> doslovno ispale
<chaky> :))))))))))
<ivoks> glup sam i glup
<ivoks> rekao sam da necu vise nikad htc kupit
<ivoks> i eto, tak mi i treba, mutava budala
<ivoks> http://support.t-mobile.com/message/23492
<chaky> Ouch! http://pocketnow.com/android/htc-sensation-volume-rocker-fail
<jelly-home> al ne znas kljucne rijeci za naci taj thread dok ti se ne strga bas taj gumb
<chaky> :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj se ljutis dobit ces novoga :))
<ivoks> necu novog
<ivoks> hocu novce
<ivoks> i idem po samsung
<ivoks> nebijam htc
<ivoks> nabijem
<ivoks> sto je nabolje, imam tipku
<ivoks> drzim ju u ruci, ali ne vidim kako bi ju vratio
<ivoks> jednostavno nece stajati unutra
<ivoks> katafakinstrofa
<ivoks> UZAS
<ivoks> kak si takve greske mogu dozvoliti?
<jelly-home> kud puklo da puklo
<Mmike> yea, htc je sranje :)
<Mmike> ovaj desire nema takve tehnicke poteskoce (osim sto se meni poklopac za bateriju raspada)
<Mmike> al' je los
<Mmike> btw, ivoks, kaj bi sa starim desiretom, jel' to jos uvijek mi poklanjas za one signe novce? 
<SilverSpace> :))
<SilverSpace> LN
<ivoks> na kraju cu kupiti samsung
<ivoks> jer mi je ovo tak diglo zivce...
<Mmike> galaxy2
<Mmike> super je
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> malo je veci
<Mmike> i zdrkaniji display ima (za moj ukus)
<Mmike> al' ima memorije za popizdit
<ivoks> i sensation je veci od desirea
<ivoks> al htc je govno
<Mmike> al' nije veci od htcHDa
<Mmike> ma govno, slazem se
<Mmike> fakat, drekofon
<ivoks> hoce netko kupiti htc sensation?
<Mmike> ne, hocu htc desire
<Mmike> onaj legend je u biti tako dobro slozen mobitel
<ivoks> na kraju cu kupiti iphone
<ivoks> fakin nokia i glupe ideje
<ivoks> koji k nisu presli na android
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-04
<Selac> :) 
<MmikeDOMA> ne volim kad ujutro imam 505 stvari za obaviti
<MmikeDOMA> a tko ce kernel kompajlirati?
<Selac> :) 
<jelly-home> dobro jutro
<Selac> jutro
<Selac> :) 
<jelly-home> ah, sad kuzim zasto je neko linkao rubelj.
<Mmike> jel' jos uvijek? :)
<Mmike> obruT, eee, bio sam sa Zvonetom na pivcetu sinoc :)
<jelly-home> je
<Mmike> jelly-home, ti si debian-meister, dal' novi kernel za debilanka isto slozim sa make-kpkg, kako mi to dpkg kaze?
<Mmike> dpkg as in bot na #debian
<Mmike> hocu probati 3.1, a htio bih napraviti paket
<jelly-home> vjerojatno.  /msg dpkg kp
<obruT> Mmike: u sto kaze papak ? :) poslao mi je jucer mail da se nadjemo ovaj tjedan na cugi
<Mmike> jelly-home, da, jesam, sve mi reko, nist, idem probati
<Mmike> na P4 1.8 GHz, to ce sad malo trajati :)
<Mmike> obruT, pa nist, znas njega :) ne kaze nikad puno u uvijek ima onaj smjesak na faci :)
<Mmike> aj ak/kad idete zovite i mene, tebe isto nisam deceniju i pol vidio :)
<Mmike> Ne vjerujem!
<Mmike> napisao sam: yum install dstat
<Mmike> i ovaj je to instalirao!
<Mmike> zna za taj paket!!!
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne moras kompajlirati na istom stroju gdje ces ga koristiti
<Mmike> jelly-home, hm
<Mmike> mislis?
<jelly-home> ...
<jelly-home> eventualno napravis .config tamo
<Mmike> ma ovo 'mislis' je bilo u stilu 'skompajliraj to na svojoj 6glavoj zvjeri' :)
<Mmike> bas me zanima, kompajlirat cu na ubuntuu debianov kernel :)
<Mmike> tj, kernel za debian
<Mmike> i to jos 32bitni
<jelly-home> ne moras ga kompajlirati sa ubuntuovim toolchainom, debootstrapaj squeeze i buildaj unutra
<jelly-home> 32bitni ak treba
<obruT> koje sve znate hash algoritme koji daju 64 bajta outputa ? sha256, whirlpool, ... ?
<jelly-home> inace moze biti problem ak treba naknadno buildati neki modul drito na sistemu
<obruT> s/sha256/sha512/
<jelly-home> obruT: mislis sha512
<obruT> da :) pisem, a da ne citam :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, nebi module opce palio, sve bih zakompajlirao i zdravo
<Mmike> znate ono sto sam gnjavio za gnome-terminal i title
<Mmike> kako mi na tom centosu nije title htio promjenit nego je uvijek ostalo od stroja s kojeg sam dosao tamo
<Mmike> e, sad instaliram dstat gore, i pokrenem ga, i dstat promijeni title, i kad izadjem iz dstata ostane mi fino kaj treba tamo :0
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje je kak na linuxu vidjeti throughput na tape driveovima
<jelly-home> mm, kad procesori sa AES-NI budu norma konacno cu moci ukljuciti enkripciju za disk i backupe
<Mmike> tape drive
<Mmike> eh, nemam toga :)
<Mmike> "zašto mi bog uvik nagari iskušenja tipa taman kad mi rata kredita skoči u nebo onda mi se usput i smanji plaća? Zašto mi ne da iskušenje tipa da me posere sa 2 miljuna Eura čisto da vidi oće li me novac pokvarit?"
<Mmike> mislim da ce mudri bogostovatelj na ovo reci 'Zato sto bog ZNA da ce te novac pokvariti, kusnja tu nema smisla"
<ivoks> prokleti htc
<ivoks> dabogda propali
<Mmike> ivoks, de ti je desire i kad ces mi ga prodati 
<Mmike> btw, od sestinog zarucnika sestra ima sensation i isto joj se raspale tipke za glasnocu :)
<Mmike> zvala me jutros da jel' se to moze kak, da je kupila prek oglasnika, da, ovo da ono :)
<Neuromanc> mljatz uživancija s sharepointom;)
<igustin> Neuromanc: mogu mislit ;) a sad trk na WC :P
<Neuromanc> igustin ma nakon sveg drugog ovih dana, bas uzivam u sharepointu:)
<Neuromanc> services doduse, no ok:)
<Mmike> Neuromanc, ? :)
<Mmike> uzivas u kojem tocno dijelu? :) gledas lijepu kutiju? :)
<Neuromanc> pa ne znam bas da ima kutija od sharepoint services:)
<Neuromanc> uživam radeći nešto konkretno poslije par dana pisanja status reporta:)
<Neuromanc> vjerujem da bi se s tim cak i igustin slozio:)
 * igustin Å¡tuc
<igustin> hm, možda... ;)
<Neuromanc> igustin ti ne bi uzivao u tom redoslijedu događanja:)?
<Mmike> Sto koristitie za ogranizaciju bookmarka
<Neuromanc> Otkaz Hurdu je njegov frend Larry Ellison, šef Oraclea, nazvao „najgorom kadrovskom odlukom još otkad su idioti u Appleovom Upravnom odboru otpustili Stevea Jobsa prije mnogo godina“.
<lulz87> to mi je najace u americi, osnovam firmu, vlasnik sam i onda mi daju otkaz :)
<lulz87> dali je to moguce kod nas?
<lulz87> nikad nisam cuo da je vlasnik dobio otkaz
<obruT> nije dobio otkaz od vlasnistva nego kao zaposlenik :) i dalje je vlasnik :)
<Mmike> lulz87, naravno da je moguce kod nas
<lulz87> obruT: aha :)
<Mmike> k'o sto veli obruT, ako si vlasnik ne znaci da radis tamo
<Mmike> plus, ako imas dionicko drustvo to sto si vlasnik - slaba ti korist :)
<lulz87> pa sta ne dobivas na kraju godine masnu paru ako si vlasnik
<lulz87> naravno ako firma masu zaradjuje?
<lulz87> ipak si ti vlasnik, sve si pokreno i slcno
<Mmike> well, ne bas :)
<Mmike> mosh trosit dobit firme, al' moras platit porez na to
<Mmike> naravno, ako ti je dobit 10.000.000.000.000.000.000
<Mmike> onda te tak briga za porez :)
<lulz87> hmm, kolko se ja sjecam iz ekonomije
<lulz87> znaci, rukovoditelji vode firmu
<lulz87> to su vecinom direktori
<lulz87> i kad se sve po placa, sta nije da vlasniku ostaje sav dobitak?
<lulz87> ili ovisi jos o ustroju firme?
<ivoks> beh
<ivoks> dobit firme mozes reinvestirati ili preuzeti
<ivoks> ako je DD, ona se dobit isplacuje kroz dividende
<lulz87> pa to i je logicki, znaci ako je jobs dobio otkaz prije i jedini je vlasnik onda moze preuzeti godisnju dobit bez problema
<lulz87> jedino ako nije prodao vlasnistvo
<ivoks> al nije bio vlasnik
<ivoks> vec dionicar
<lulz87> a kad se isplati biti dd ili doo?
<ivoks> nikad se ne isplati biti dd :)
<ivoks> na to te tjera sila
<ivoks> najbolje je kad si doo, sam svoj gazda i imas hrpu novaca
<lulz87> pa da :)
<ivoks> doo prebacujes u dd kada zelis prodati udio firme
<ivoks> dionice predstavljaju vlasnistvo firme
<ivoks> i onda prodas dio vlasnistva kako bi dosao do novca
<lulz87> ako npr. imam firmu, i prodam dionice te pare od dionice idu strkitno meni?
<ivoks> ubuntu 11.10 mi se buta za <12 sekundi na ovom stroju
<ivoks> 10.04 se butao za 7
<ivoks> ako prodas dionice firme, to su tvoji novci
<lulz87> kuzim, a zauzvrat im isplacujem dividendu
<ivoks> hih... gnome se pocne dizati na 4. sekundi
<ivoks> mozda bi se bez compiza i brze dinugo
<ivoks> ne isplacujes ti nista
<ivoks> kada si jedini vlasnik, ti odlucujes sam o cijeloj dobiti firme
<ivoks> kada su dva vlasnika, oboje odlucuju sto ce s dobiti firme
<ivoks> kada je 1000 vlasnika (dd), 1000 ih odlucuje sto se ce s dobiti firme
<lulz87> kuzim
<ivoks> i ako je firma zavrsila godinu sa dobiti od 1000kn, a svi imaju isti broj dionica, svaki dobije 1kn na kraju
<ivoks> dakle, ako ti firma na kraju godine zaradi 100kn, a jedini si vlasnik
<ivoks> onda kalkuliras
<ivoks> ako prodas 20% firme i ulozis taj novac u firmu
<ivoks> mozda s tim dodatnim kapitalom mozes povecati dobit za 50%
<ivoks> sto znaci da na kraju firma ima dobit 150kn, a tvojih je 80%
<ivoks> sto je 120kn, vise nego kada si bio jedini vlasnik
<ivoks> a mozes i zajebat, naravno :)
<lulz87> fala bogu :)
<lulz87> e sad, sta je sa ovim firmama koji nisu u sustavu pdv-a
<lulz87> se uopce isplati otvarit taj obrt legalno ako recimo radis webstranice i slicno
<ivoks> kak mislis je li se isplati otvarat obrt
<ivoks> to je kao da pitas je li se isplati ne krasti
<ivoks> ako zaradjujes, moras svoj dohodak legalizirati
<ivoks> to nema isplati li se ili ne
<ivoks> to je zakon
<ivoks> ako ces godisnje prihodovati vise od 90.000kn, uci ces u sustav PDV-a
<lulz87> a sta je sa preprodavanjem?
<ivoks> to hoces li uci u sustav PDV-a ili ne, to je nebitno
<ivoks> PDV ionako nije tvoj novac
<ivoks> preprodavanje? ne kuzim
<lulz87> kupim lcd ekran na ebayu i onda ga tu prodam
<lulz87> uz naravno neku sitnu proviziju
<ivoks> za to ti treba registrirana trgovina
<ivoks> taj lcd ti nece doci samo tako
<ivoks> trebati ce carinu, spediciju...
<lulz87> i ako prodam jedan na godinu? 
<lulz87> mi treba trgovina?
<ivoks> pa moras ga uvesti
<lulz87> do 160kn se ne placa carina
<lulz87> znaci kupujem za 150kn prodajem tu i tamo za 250kn
<ivoks> za prodaju moras izdati racun
<lulz87> onda cu to javit instruktorici matematike
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> sta te pitala da joj kupis ekran na ebayu?
<lulz87> mato sve stima i sve, ali na koji nacin onda njuskalo funkcionira
<lulz87> pa to je sve ilegalno tamo
<ivoks> nije, ako privatna osoba kupuje od privatne
<ivoks> onda se napravi kupo-prodajni ugovor
<ivoks> i drzavi se da porez na promet
<ivoks> dakle, legalno bi bilo napraviti ovo:
<ivoks> 1) kupiti ekran na ebayu
<ivoks> 2) sklopiti kupo-prodajni ugovor s uciteljicom
<ivoks> 3) dobiti 100kn i od tih 100kn platiti drzavi porez na promet
<ivoks> s time da moras znati da ce ti drzava reci 'mali, nismo mi blesavi, znamo da taj monitor vrijedi 1500kn, a na njega je porez 5%'
<Mmike> porez na promet?
<ivoks> ilegalno bi bilo da ti uciteljica samo da novac i gotova prica :)
<lulz87> :D
<Mmike> mislim da tog nema vise
<lulz87> pa ta nasa drzava samo krade
<lulz87> recimo kupim auto, platim porez
<lulz87> drzava dobi 22%
<Mmike> lulz87, jel' ti to kontra drzave pricas, mozda? :)
<lulz87> prodam auto i opet se placa porez
<lulz87> par puta se auto proda i drzava dobi skoro cijeli iznos
<ivoks> Mmike: http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hrvatski_porezni_sustav
<ivoks> nije to tako
<ivoks> ti placas porez na prodaju auta
<ivoks> jer si zaradio neke novce
<Mmike> al' to nije porez na promet
<Mmike> nego porez na dobit
<Mmike> zaradio si, izvoli platit
<Mmike> placas i porez na to sto imas auto
<lulz87> ali vec sam im platio :)
<Mmike> pa nisi :)
<ivoks> Mmike: tako je
<Mmike> platio si PDV, to je nesto drugo :)
<ivoks> nisi platio porez na dobit
<Mmike> placas ti i porez sto imas auto
<ivoks> jer nisi nista dobio
<ivoks> :)
<lulz87> da kuzim
<Mmike> svake godine, porez na 'imanje auta'
<ivoks> da, svake godine
<lulz87> uglavnom, ovce smo
<ivoks> a kad imas firmu, onda placas i porez na ime firme
<Mmike> osim ako nemas auto k'o ja, pa onda ne placas, jer je star :)
<ivoks> imas hrpe tih poreza i davanja
<Mmike> placas porez na to sto si se rodio, ako cemo pravo, samo sto terminoloski to nije 'porez' nego nego drugo davanje
<Mmike> kad ljudi racunaju koliko zaradjuju onda obicno krenu 'ja imam placu od 10k kuna'
<Mmike> a u biti je tvoja zarada = prihod - rashod
<ivoks> lulz87: iz tih poreza se, u teoriji, grade javni objekti i javni servisi
<Mmike> znaci, placas telefon, struju, vodu, rentu, najam, pizde materijne
<lulz87> ivoks: ma sve pet, ali sta im nije dovoljno 23% pa tako velik porez nitko nema :D
<ivoks> ne, PDV nije pravi porez
<ivoks> PDV je porez na dodanu vrijednost
<ivoks> ako kupis nesto za 1000kn
<ivoks> nadogradis i naplatis 2000kn
<ivoks> onda placas pdv samo na 1000kn, jer je tih 1000kn razlike tvoja dodana vrijednost
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> kupis LCD za 1000kn
<ivoks> kupis stalak za 100kn
<ivoks> kupis novi daljinski za 100kn
<ivoks> i prodas za 2000kn
<ivoks> PDV ti je onda samo 23% od 800kn
<lulz87> hmm, zasto se oduzima od 1000 tih 200?
<ivoks> i onda, u grubo, na sve sto ti ostane, kad platis PDV, placas porez na dohodak
<ivoks> jer si ti platio PDV na lcd od 1000kn, platio si pdv na stalak od 100kn i platio si pdv na daljinski od 100kn
<ivoks> to je sve u racunu
<ivoks> ime PDV ti sve govori
<ivoks> porez na *dodanu* vrijednost
<ivoks> tvoja dodana vrijednost tom LCD-u je 800kn
<ivoks> ostalo je sve stvarna vrijednost
<ivoks> nista se to ne oduzima
<Mmike> ivoks, al' mislim da to ne raid tako ako je on obican covjek
<ivoks> dodjes u ducan, LCD je 1230kn, trazis R1 i platis 1230kn (na racunu pise 1000kn+230kn PDV)
<ivoks> naravno, to je samo za firme
<ivoks> pa pitao je za PDV :)
<Mmike> Ja ako kupim telku za 1500 kuna u ducanu i prodam ju poslije tebi za 2500 kuna, ovja koji ju je kupio od mene ne placa nikakav PDV
<Mmike> ja sam pdv vec platio, tj, pdv je placen, i zdravo dovidjenja
<lulz87> to i ja mislim
<Mmike> ja bih samo morao platiti porez na zaradu za tih 1000 kuna sto sam zaradio
<ivoks> drugo je kada nisi u sustavu PDV-a
<Mmike> sad, ako to radim ucestalo onda ce mi drzava rec 'jebi se, registriraj obrt ili nesto'
<ivoks> tako je
<Mmike> ako prodas jednu telku godisnje i zaradis 1000 kuna na njoj nisi duzan nit to prijaviti niti platiti porez
<lulz87> se moze prodat auto bez kupoprodajnog ugovora?
<Mmike> nisam siguran tocno di je limit
<Mmike> auto ne
<lulz87> i opet taj ugovor sigurno treba ovjerit biljeznik?
<ivoks> nekretnine i pokretnine imaju kupoprodajne ugovore
<Mmike> medj ostalim zakon o sigurnosti prometa na cestama ti to neda
<Mmike> jer nemozes registrirati auto ako nema kupoprodajnog ugovora, a neregistrirani auto nesmije na cestu
<Mmike> tj, ako imas auto koji ces drzati na svojoj livadi i diviti mu se kako je lijep onda ti ne treba kupoprodajni ugovor
<Mmike> u teoriji :)
<ivoks> a kucu ne mozes napisati na sebe, ako nema dokaza da si ju kupio :)
<ivoks> da, te ugovore ovjerava biljeznik
<ivoks> znam, sve je to sranje
<ivoks> al tak je kak je
<lulz87> :)
<ivoks> imas puno gorih stvari od ovoga
<lulz87> a firme ne moraju placat poreze?
<lulz87> recimo otac kupio frendu auto na firmu
<ivoks> kak ne? :) pa drzava zivi od poreza koje naplati firmama :)
<lulz87> kuzim, to na kraju
<lulz87> jer valjda naplacuje dobit
<ivoks> eto, da objasnimo to s kupovinom auta na firmu
<lulz87> a ovo im je kao repromaterijal za ostvarivanje dobiti
<ivoks> prvo, tata nije kupio sinu auto, vec firmi
<ivoks> taj auto je u vlasnistvu firme i dijeli sudbinu firme
<ivoks> ako ga daje sinu da ga vozi, a ne radi u toj firmi, onda krsi zakon
<ivoks> tj., morao bi sinu naplatiti rentanje
<lulz87> a ako napise punomoc? :D
<ivoks> kakvu punomoc?
<ivoks> to je auto od firme
<ivoks> i kod kupovine je placen i pdv i carinu i sve sto bi i bilo tko drugi platio
<ivoks> samo sto sad taj auto ulazi u trosak firme
<ivoks> smatra se da je to alat s kojim firma radi
<ivoks> pa se onda PDV koji firma treba platiti umanjuje za PDV koji je placen za auto
<ivoks> + dobit je manja jer je kupljen auto
<ivoks> pa je s time i manji porez na dobit
<ivoks> porezni sustav je slozen tako da novac kruzi
<ivoks> da ga zaradjujes i trosis
<ivoks> najbolje je kada na kraju godine nemas dobit, a nisi gladan :)
<ivoks> a imas sve sto si htio
<lulz87> yep
<lulz87> a koje su onda prednosti kupovine na firmu?
<obruT> GFS je smece
<ivoks> to je krsenje zakona, kao prvo :)
<ivoks> obruT: gfs ili gfs2?
<ivoks> lulz87: ako je tvoja firma, onda mozes kupiti auto na firmu
<ivoks> lulz87: al to je onda auto od firme, nije tvoj
<ivoks> lulz87: bankrotira li firma, ostajes bez auta
<ivoks> lulz87: auto i nije neki problem, ali ima budala koji su uzimali stanove na firmu
<lulz87> uff :D
<ivoks> lulz87: takav auto/stan moras koristiti namjenski
<Mmike> ne samo to
<Mmike> auto od firme nesmijes koristiti za ne-firma poslove
<ivoks> znaci, ne mozes zivjeti u tom stanu
<Mmike> moze firma dati auto na rentanje, naravno, ili moze dati auto na koristenje
<Mmike> al' firma mora platiti dodatne harace na sve troskove koje je auto tako napravio :)
<lulz87> evo kako bi onda ja izigro zakon, imam firmu, dam stipendiju, kupim auto na firmu, djete mi se vozi 
<obruT> ivoks: GFS2 :)
<ivoks> obruT: dobro da nisi probao GFS onda :)
<ivoks> obruT: pogledaj ocfs2
<Mmike> lulz87, ako se dijete vozi jer radi posoa za firmu, onda ok. Ak ne, onda lose :)
<lulz87> i on koristi auto za buduce zaposljene, koristi ga za fax
<obruT> nisam ja nist probavao, ja nicem tome ne vjerujem... probali kolege :)
<ivoks> obruT: OCFS2 je bolji, ali nije VxFS
<ivoks> pardon, VxCFS
<ivoks> obruT: bas vam treba sherani filesystem?
<ivoks> tus, pa dorucak
<ivoks> lulz87: to su sve nezakonite radnje
<obruT> ivoks: sherani da
<ivoks> obruT: vidio sam puno slucajeva gdje ekipa misli da im treba, ali u biti ne treba :)
<ivoks> i onda se jebu, a sve moze biti puno lakse
<lulz87> cuj, kak ce dokazati da auto ne koristis za firmu
<ivoks> lulz87: na zalost, drzava takve ne sankcionira jer se misli kako postoje 'velike ribe'
<ivoks> lulz87: a problem je upravo u tome sto ima jako puno malih riba
<ivoks> nase drustvo je drustvo pirana, a ne jednog-dva kita i hrpe sardina
<ivoks> lulz87: pracenjem, fotografijom
<lulz87> :)
<lulz87> mozda u ureðenoj drzavi
<ivoks> nije smijesno
<ivoks> i policija te slika, zar ne
<ivoks> prijavom
<ivoks> na sudu je da presudi
<lulz87> cuj, ja sve koje znam a da im starci imaju firme su tankali na firmu, vozili auto i slicno
<lulz87> to je opcenito sjeban um graðana
<ivoks> zato i kazem
<ivoks> drustvo pirana
<ivoks> svi kradu, a misli se kako tamo neka velika riba radi probleme
<ivoks> svi kradu onoliko koliko mogu
<lulz87> znaci, da rezimiram, ja kao vlasnik uzmem auto na firmu, platim porez i sve, a oni se mi taj porez uzet manje na dobit?
<ivoks> http://www.ijf.hr/pojmovnik/promet.htm
<Mmike> lulz87, tako je, trosak kupovine auta ti smanjuje dobit
<ivoks> imas tu jos nesto sto se zove amortizacija :)
<Mmike> al' samim time sto imas auto si nagurao si na ledja jos davanja :)
<Mmike> u biti, tako je
<Mmike> amortizacija :)
<Mmike> heh :)
<lulz87> ali opet ti je jeftinije 
<ivoks> taj auto ti udje u trosak tek kroz par godina
<ivoks> npr., prve godine 10%, pa 20%, pa 30%...
<lulz87> cuj, to se za mlade firme mozda ne isplati, a sta je sa ziher firmama kao javni biljeznici i slicno :D
<lulz87> on sigurno nebude propo pa da ce morat vratit auto :D
<ivoks> jer drzava kaze 'cijela vrijednost tog auta nece biti iskoristena prva godine'
<ivoks> pa ako si auto platio 100.000kn
<ivoks> u trosak prve godine ti udje 10.000kn
<ivoks> slijedece 20.000kn
<ivoks> trece godine 30.000kn
<ivoks> itd... (karikiram postotke, naravno)
<ivoks> PDV ti se odmah prebije
<ivoks> ali porez na dobit ne
<ivoks> to ide s godinama
<ivoks> nego... uzivajte, moram ustati iz kreveta :)
<ivoks> meni se bicikl, kupljen prije 3 godine, jos uvijek amortizira :)
<ivoks> pa si ti misli
<lulz87> dobro je dok tankas na firmu a nije tvoja :)
<lulz87> sve sam skuzio, osim amortizacije :)
<Mmike> ivoks, kupio si bicikl na firmu? :)
<Mmike> moja sister radi za konzum
<Mmike> i ima auto na koristenje
<Mmike> + benzin
<Mmike> ide na more s autom, svukud
<Mmike> a konzum joj sve to poaca
<Mmike> placa
<Mmike> plus kaj placa dodatna davanja na to kaj joj je dao benzin i auto na koristenje kad ne radi
<Mmike> konzumu koji je velik se ne isplati drugacije raditi
<Mmike> al' mala firmica, to nema smisla
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> trebalo bi sve to pojednostaviti
<Neuromanc> tipa pametno su napravili kad su za iznajmljivace soba uveli godišnji paušal
<Neuromanc> tako bi trebalo razmišljati svaki put kad država ubire neke pare od ljudi ili firmi
<Neuromanc> keep it simple, stupid
<lulz87> od stanodavca ja neznam tko placa porez za iznamiljivanje stanova
<lulz87> promjenio 4-5 stanova i samo jednom smo napravili ugovor, jer zenska owna cijelu zgradu
<Markec> halo ljudi
<Markec> ima koga
<Markec> nemam problem, samo pričanje 
<Markec> :D 
<ivoks> lulz87: nije dobro ako tankas na firmu koja nije tvoja
<ivoks> lulz87: zelis potroseni novac (od firme) i predstaviti kao novac koji je firma potrosila
<ivoks> Neuromanc: pa pausal i placas
<ivoks> Neuromanc: svaki mjesec placas porez na dobit koju ces tek ostvariti
<ivoks> Neuromanc: i ako si uspjesan, uplatiti ces premalo
<ivoks> Neuromanc: ako nisi, uplatiti ces previse i onda ces zicati drzavu da ti vrati
<ivoks> Mmike: pa da, nisam imao auto, pa sam kupio bicikl
<ivoks> Mmike: godinu kasnije sam kupio auto, a tri godine poslije kupujem novi auto :)
<ivoks> Mmike: dobar napredak, ha? :D
<Neuromanc> e ovo kod iznajmljivanja soba je drukčije, platiš 600 kn po krevetu godišnje i dalje s miran s državom i ona s tobom
<ivoks> al to nije isto
<Neuromanc> pa nije isto
<ivoks> drzava ne zivi od iznamjlivanja kreveta
<Neuromanc> svakom poslu treba prilagoditi poreznis ustav
<Mmike> ivoks, ako napredak mjeris u auto/per/year, dobar :)
<Neuromanc> za iznajmljivanje soba ovo je idealno
<Mmike> ja sam htio kupiti bicikl na firmu
<ivoks> i tu ce ici i na svoju stetu, ali da olaksa taj posao
<Mmike> pa mi je knjigovodja rekla da se 'uozbiljim' :)
<ivoks> ja sam svojeg knjigovodju doveo pred gotov cin
<ivoks> rekao, evo racun za bicikl :)
<ivoks> pa 600kn godisnje, 600
<ivoks> il koliko vec
<Mmike> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150311066906444&l=c2ef5bd308
<Mmike> macketine proklete
<jelly> u cemu je problem, pogotovo ako ga stvarno koristis za otic na poslovni sastanak
<dodobas> Mmike: ah micek... :P
<Mmike> jelly, naravno da nije problem
<Mmike> osim toga, moja firma, ja odredjujem na sta cu trositi
<Mmike> jednom sam natocio auto na karticu od firme, jer nisam imao svoju
<Mmike> ova poludila da sta radim da ovo d aono
<ivoks> uf :)
<Mmike> kaj uf?
<ivoks> zato sto je to firma
<Mmike> plati fakin porez i sva davajna, sknjizi k'o da sam digo dobit
<ivoks> da je obrt, nikom nista
<Mmike> pa e, i? 
<ivoks> pa firma ne moze trositi novac na nesto sto nije od firme
<ivoks> to je kazneno djelo, ako se ne varam
<ivoks> dok je s obrtom drugacije
<ivoks> sav novac je tvoj
<Mmike> pa, ne bas
<Mmike> samo sto ti nije porezno priznat trosak
<Mmike> i smatra se k'o da si digao dobit
<ivoks> da, ako si jedini vlasnik, valjda tako ide
<Mmike> tako da em si nisam mogao odbiti PDV od tog racuna em sam jos na to platio 20% poreza na dobit
<Mmike> skup benzin :)
<ivoks> to mi je super
<ivoks> platis i jos platis porez na to sto si potrosio novce :D
<Mmike> pa kad si glup, onda te to kosta, da :)
<ivoks> dorucak...
<ivoks> pozdrav
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mogo bi ja 'rucak' recimo
<Markec> o ljudi
<Markec> ej ivoks, ja sam raspitao preko maila, ovi iz Helpdisc se kune da ne naplačuju dijagnostiku, čak nakon dijagnostike mogu odustati 
<jelly> valjda su se adaptirali kad se konkurencija pocela reklamirati da ima free dijagnostiku
<Markec> moguče
<Markec> 700 kuna su mi rekli da je za moj problem koji sam im opisao
<Markec> jos se budem samo raspitao koliko je drugdje
<Markec> makar na kraju mislim da je helpdisc najbolji, jer za ostale nisam siguran dali popravljaju ext4 datotečni sustav
<Markec> dobio sam ja od jednog privatno broj jedne osobe koja se bavi sa spasavanjem podataka, rekel mi je da je 10% popust ako kazem da su me poslali iz ve-mila
<Mmike> sou, markec
<Markec> bok Mnike :) 
<Mmike> dal' si sad svjestan dubine slijedece narodne mudrosti:
<Markec> tako nekako
<Mmike> "Postoje dvije vrste ljudi: oni koji rade backup i oni koji ce raditi backup" 
<Markec> :D 
<Markec> postoji izreka
<Markec> Koliko para toliko muzike
<Markec> ja sam kupio hardisk i nisam radio backup jer nemam para :D 
<Markec> kako ste vi ljudi :) 
 * Mmike je nelose
<Mmike> jos da mu Ivoks donese Doritosa vrecicu iz USA, bio bi jos bolje :)
<jelly> http://www.posao.hr/oglasi/administrator-razvoja-broadband-usluga-m-z/306062/
<jelly> "razvoj" je malo misleading u ovom slucaju <g>
<Mmike> jelly, koliko cijene? :)
<jelly> Mmike: entry level job
<jelly> u ugovoru o radu mi pise da nesmijem diskutirati brojku :-)
<jelly> ... ne znam zasto sam stavio ":-)" tamo
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> neznam ja :)
<Mmike> mozda zelis nesto reci kroz SSL? :0
<Mmike> btw, jelly , pitao si za macke: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150311066906444&l=c2ef5bd308
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyZQPjUT5B4
<jelly> trebalo mi je vremena da nadjem drugu
<jelly> macku
<jelly> zasto fejs svako malo izbacuje "please log on to continue"
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> netko ti hackira SSL :)
<Mmike> super bi bilo da mi googlo ne daje rezultate iz 2003ce sto se tice postgresa i kernela
<sale> Mmike: old is gold :-)
<Mmike> yes, say that when you surf to grannytube.com
<Mmike> :/
<jelly> prodao si se za dolare i sad pati
<Mmike> covjece
<Mmike> 7z source ima preko 500M kompresiran 
<Mmike> kako je cf kartica spora
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' postoji IDE2<nesto-brze>?
<jelly> IDEEEEEE
<Mmike> proradio kernel.org
<jelly> tj barem www.kernel.org
<jelly> ali dzaba to kad verzije nisu updateane
<sale> Mmike: sto je na kraju s e-lumenom?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reko ti ja da je cf kartica uzas spora
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ako ona ima sporo pisanje/citanje
<SilverSpace> usli smo u zadnjih sedam dana http://www.thisisthecountdown.com
<SilverSpace> hebate countdown im ne radi dobro
<SilverSpace> 13.10 je dan release
<SilverSpace> :D
<jelly-home> cega?
<SilverSpace> ubuntu
<SilverSpace> 11.10 
<jelly-home> ooh, prije 30-31 u mjesecu?
<jelly-home> fascinantno
<Mmike> Jel' mogu rec kernelu da ako se sjebe pri bootu da reboota kistru
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kak 
<SilverSpace> mozes reci necemu kaj se nije ni podiglo
<Mmike> pkaaaaaaaaak, pkaaaaaaaaaak
<Mmike> znate taj vic?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<Mmike> kad dodje pile doma i veli mami koki: mama, dobio sam jedan iz matematike
<Mmike> a veli ona njemu: pkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak, pkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak (kao, kokodace, jel)
<Mmike> a veli pile nazad: ptaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak, ptaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: sve je ok al drugi put makni ovu zagradu i objasnjenje u njojzi
<Mmike> jelly-home, jelda
<Mmike> i meni se cinilo da je viska :)
<jelly-home> osim ak objasnjavas malim d'bilima p'kaak
<SilverSpace> pa kak
<jelly-home> za kaznu prevedi i adaptiraj vitz na engleski <g>
<SilverSpace> pile je nakraju postalo patak
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, znas da gruntam vec neko vrijeme ovim svojim porno-sistematorima ispricati to, al' ne vidim kako :)
<jelly-home> pkaak
<Mmike> ptaaaaaak :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bolje ti nama otkri kako oni dodu do love da i mi nesto zaradimo :)
<Mmike> lako, sspace
<Mmike> moras imat mega posjecen sajt
<Mmike> pol para (cak brijem i vise) ide od reklama
<Mmike> druga polovica ide od membershipa
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> latexfantasies.com
<jelly-home> cek da izmislim nesto gore
<Mmike> djeli
<Mmike> pitanjc
<jelly-home> trannies i gay nisu fora
<Mmike> ako imam kernel sa suportom za module
<Mmike> i imam 012942093 modula skompajliranih u /lib/modules
<Mmike> ti moduli se ne loadaju ako nema tog hardvera?
<Mmike> tj, ono sto hocu pitati
<Mmike> kad oderem lsmod na toj kistsri, ti svi moduli koji su gore su oni moduli koji mogu raditi s mojim hardverom
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: pih pa ovo tvoje cak i ima :)
<Mmike> i kad buildam svoj kernel za koji ne zelim module (nego sve monolitno) moram 'upaliti' sve te module koje mi je lsmod rekao
<Mmike> right?
<jelly-home> bar te
<jelly-home> neke stvari i distre imaju ukompajlirano]
<jelly-home> a cak i ikad imas monolitni kernel postoji mogucnost da ce ti svejedno trebati initrd 
<Mmike> hoce, zbog mdadma i inoga
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> mario@x:~$ lsmod | grep piix
<Mmike> ata_piix               17744  4 
<Mmike> libata                115913  3 ata_generic,sata_sil,ata_piix
<Mmike> znaci, ata_piix mi svakako treba
<Mmike> kako znam koji je to CONFIG_ simbol?
<jelly-home> samo ak je nes spojeno na njega ;-)
<Mmike> pa, imam diskove neke, jelte, rootfs mi je gore :)
<Mmike> naime: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150311523126444&l=292b853f32
<jelly-home> mmm, nemam pojma, trazi piix u menuconfigu
<jelly-home> make menuconfig ima / search
<Mmike> skuzio sam da mi je make nconfig puno prakticniji
<Mmike> normalniji
<jelly-home> ne znam koji je to
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> mislim da ove godine nisam kompajlirao kernel :-)
<SilverSpace> ne mogu vise gledati
<jelly-home> laku notj
<Mmike> idem se tusnut
<Mmike> smrdim
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> sad je finije :)
<Mmike> pa ne vjerujem da nemrem nac driver za diskovlje
<Mmike> ok, trebalo je enejblad initrd :)
<Mmike> sad skroz novi spektar problemova
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-05
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: ti si postgres majstor :)  x in (a,b,c...,n) vs (x=a or x=b or x=c ... x=n)  gdje je n u pravilu < 8
<obruT> teoretski, baza bi to trebala jednako optimizirati
<obruT> prakticki, svasta je moguce :)
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, yea, postgres ovaj IN pretvori u hrpu ORova
<dodobas> obruT: a da pogledas explain analyse ?
<MmikeDOMA> a ovo sto ti dodobas veli je vrlo dobra stvar
<obruT> ma kuckam kod, na bazu cu se spojit za jedno sat-dva :)
<MmikeDOMA> ako imas milijardu stvari u tom INu (sto ces imati ako koristis ORMator /muuahahahahahahah/), mozda ti je bolje te sve nadrkati u temp tablicu i onda napraviti join po tome i vidjet stso ce bit
<MmikeDOMA> opet explain analyze, dakako
<obruT> kao sto rekoh, max 8 stvari u in-u, u pravilu 2-4
<MmikeDOMA> ja liku nekom vec dva tjedna 'popravljam' njegov django (sto u biti uopce nije lako) ,lik ima WHERE IN (....) query koji je velik 250k :) :)
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, apsolutno svejedno onda, meni osobno in citljiviji pa ga radije koristim
<Neuromanc> MmikeDOMA:  ajajajajaj 250k....
<Neuromanc> jel itko vise na ovom svijetu zna za KISS princip...
<MmikeDOMA> Neuromanc, to je query koji mu napravi djangov ORMator
<Neuromanc> nesto poput html-a koji napravi word...
<dodobas> skoro :)
<dodobas> ali ako ces raditi IN od 250k... onda ti nesto nije dobro u modelu...
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, nesto nije dobro u glavi njegovoj :/
<MmikeDOMA> za jedan klik na webapp lik ima oko 20k queryja
<MmikeDOMA> svaki se izvrti za 0.1 ms
<MmikeDOMA> al' svejedno :)
<dodobas> koji K ce ti Hiltica za busenje rupa u zidu ako je okrenes na krivu stranu (tm)
<dodobas> alat moze biti super, ali ako ga ne znas koristiti ...
<MmikeDOMA> dodobas, ima ljudi i ima ljudi
<MmikeDOMA> netko ce i sa kuhinjskim nozem znat napravit rupu u zidu
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: a sto se ti bunis... ako mu to dobro naplatis... boli te K
<dodobas> :P
<MmikeDOMA> ORMatori pokusavaju rijesiti problem koji je nerjesiv, na krivi nacin. I onda kad je programer debil koji ne kuzi o cemu se radi i smatra da je 'baza = blackbox' i 'to jednostavno radi', onda imas takve probleme
<MmikeDOMA> 'baza je spora', veli on meni 'jel' mozes optimizirat'
<MmikeDOMA> reko, stari moj, imas oko 340k querija u sekundi, baza radi megamunjevito, i to bez pgbouncera i inih sranja
<obruT> MmikeDOMA: ih, kako ne znas, to se rjesava s jacim strojem i vise memorije :)
<MmikeDOMA> obruT, kao sto se vidi, nemre se rijesiti jacim strojem i vise memorije :)
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: onda druga baza :P
<dodobas> cuo sam da SQLite radi super
<MmikeDOMA> drugi programer
<MmikeDOMA> i drugi alat
<dodobas> zato sto je Lite
<dodobas> koji sam ja kreten... vratio se na APP koji sam racio prije 5mjesci
<dodobas> i imam 13 failova testova... i sad... vjecito pitanje
<dodobas> jesam li to ostavio za kasnije... kao popravit cu ili su poceli failati odjednom :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> igustin, ping
<dodobas> Mmike: pong
 * igustin Å¡tuc
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> mladicu :)
<Mmike> dal' se negdje mogu vidjeti predavanja s dorscluca?
<igustin> sad sam odjednom mlad, a? :P
<Neuromanc> igustin:)
<Neuromanc> za mene jesi;)
<igustin> Mmike: mogu
<Mmike> igustin, javno?
<igustin> Mmike: AL' NE DAM :P :D
<Mmike>  _         _ _ _   _  _          _          _    
<Mmike> | | _____ (_|_) |_(_)(_) ___  __| |_ __ ___| | __
<Mmike> | |/ / _ \| | | __| || |/ _ \/ _` | '__/ _ \ |/ /
<Mmike> |   < (_) | | | |_| || |  __/ (_| | | |  __/   < 
<Mmike> |_|\_\___// |_|\__|_|/ |\___|\__,_|_|  \___|_|\_\
<Mmike>         |__/       |__/                          
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> spam
<igustin> sreća tvoja da ovo dobro ne vidim, a?
<igustin> dogovor je bio da video pustimo nakon 01.09.
<igustin> ali nismo još
<igustin> Å¡to te zanima?
<dodobas> ste culi da se berlios.de gasi
<igustin> Mmike: stavio bi video među ostale koje održavaš? :D
<Mmike> igustin, ma, frenda zanimaju predavanja
<Mmike> igustin, ne :)
<Mmike> nebi stavio, misilm :)
<igustin> nešto konkretno ili sve?
<Mmike> pa valjda sve
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> cek da pitam :)
<igustin> brb
<Mmike> igustin: "od onog redhat ninje, i prezentacija, ako moze"
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> ko je ninja
<obruT> jelly: to neces nikad saznat... jer ako saznas i o tome pricas, umreces u najgorim mukama
<jelly> <g>
<jelly> svak zna da je to Lesli Eldridž
<Mmike> Uh, Sumiko.
<Mmike> Sanjah o njoj kad sam dijete bio :)
<jelly> http://www.inet.hr/~oberic/ninja.html ima na dnu kratki quote
<obruT> Mmike: e da, mala sitna i dinamitna, s ne velikim, ali sexy cicama :)
<obruT> i razumna zena koja je Lesliju dala da prasi zenske okolo :)
<jelly> alzo http://www.myspace.com/ninjaofficial/blog/438025270
 * jelly nije to čitao, al zato Lun Kralj Ponoći... ;-)
<obruT> ovaj gore tip se je "oberic" sto me podsjetilo na "obecic-a", jel taj ziv ?
 * Mmike se strese svaki put kad netko kaze obecic ili fratar
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kad pokrenem aplikaciju prvi puta onda radi a drugi puta nece
<SilverSpace> nakon gasenja
<SilverSpace> nema je u procesima
<obruT> Mmike: bwahahaha :) jel ziv taj covjek ?
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> nit zelim znat :)
<obruT> ja se sjetim bliskih susreta, dok jos nisam znao za njegove navike :)
<jelly> ...navike?
<jelly> mozda bolje da ne pitam
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> pa ono, pitas ga nesto, on dodje do tebe i umjesto da ti kaze ili na brzinu otipka, on te onako obrgli i otipka... volio je bliske susrete s djecacima :P
<obruT> Mmike ocito ima nekih bliskijih iskustava ? :)
<SilverSpace> aha python ostane visit u procesima
<SilverSpace> i nece vise pokrenuti aplikaciju
<igustin> Mmike: prezentaciju mislim da nemamo (ne Å¡alje je unaprijed, a ne znam je li nam ostavio poslije)
<igustin> Mmike: video imamo, od svega
<Mmike> aha, to sam samo ja morao prezentaciju unaprijed poslati :)
<Mmike> igustin, a, jel' downloadabilan, gledljiv?
<igustin> svi su poslali osim njega, afair
<igustin> company policy
<igustin> spominjao neke stvari koje nikad prije nisu iznesene
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<Mmike> igustin, a url neki? :)
<Neuromanc> lol fratar:)
<igustin> Mmike: 1.2 GB, jesi siguran u to što tražiš? ;)
<Mmike> igustin, a valjda :)
<igustin> ajd, strpite se, dignut ćemo to na Vimeo ili negdje slično
<igustin> ukupno ima 20GB
<Mmike> :) ok
<jelly> obruT: aaa, ja sam uglavnom visio po faksu a ne po srcu pa ne znam
<SilverSpace> zanimljiv adapter http://www.ebay.com/itm/320739400863?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
<ivoks> kupim svicarski adapter za struju u avionu
<ivoks> i ne prima uticnice koje imaju uzemljenje
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> tvrdi da podrzava 'EU uticnice', ali prima samo ove uske, bez uzemljenja
<ivoks> i mozes ga bacit
<ivoks> a ovaj usrani htc
<ivoks> tipka za glasnocu je zalijepljena
<ivoks> nije utaknuta u nesto, nego je zalijepljena po duzini od 2mm
<SilverSpace> tak i meni bilo na hebenom jedrenju ni jedan punjac ne stane u uticnicu
<ivoks> a tipka je dugacka 4-5cm
<ivoks> čelnik HSP-a Danijel Srb
<jelly> ivoks: ne prima uticnice ili ne prima utikace?
<ivoks> ne prima utikace
<jelly> æ
<ivoks> uticnica na adapteru je za neuzemljene utikace
<ivoks> one uske
<ivoks> kakve npr imaju antene
<ivoks> ili brijaci aparati
<jelly> ili stari kazetofoni
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> tip c
<ivoks> a ja imam tip e/f
<jelly> Helf bomboni
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa da se to sloziti
<ivoks> ne da
<ivoks> morao bi potrgati adapter
<ivoks> uticnica je tip c, a moj utikac je e/f
<ivoks> tip c je promjera 4mmm, a e/f je 4,8mm
<SilverSpace> cek iz adaptera ide kabel
<SilverSpace> jel se taj kabel odvaja od adaptera
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> kakav adapter
<ivoks> imam utikac koji je tip e/f
<ivoks> a adapter ima uticnicu koja je tip c
<ivoks> dakle, utikac ne moze u tu uticnicu
<ivoks> a taj adapter sluzi da prebaci bilo sto (osim ocito tip e/f) u bilo sto
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> Beba pala u provaliju dok su roditelji promatrali zalazak sunca
<SilverSpace> pobjegla im kolica
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti bas volis ne shareati URL? :)
<jelly> Mmike: bolji je ivoks, koji redovno kvota nesto interesantno pa se ti jebi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :))))))
<jelly> ovo sa zalaskom je manje-vise cijela prica, nemas sta dodat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.jutarnji.hr/pula--dok-su-promatrali-zalazak-sunca--talijanska-obitelj-sasta-ispustila-kolica-s-devetomjesecnom-kcerkom/978709/
<lulz87> dobar dan
<lulz87> jel ima mozda wolfram mathematica za linuxe?
<SilverSpace> jeste vidjeli ovo http://shitarnji.orcinus.me/
<jelly> staro! <g>
<jelly> lulz87: http://www.wolfram.com/mathematica/features/system-requirements.html#Linux
<jelly> lulz87: 10 sekundi google trazenja
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj staro
<jelly> SilverSpace: taj link
<SilverSpace> jes pogledao
<SilverSpace> sad
<jelly> ne, pogledao sam prosli put kad ga je neko poslao
<lulz87> jelly: ma trenutno mi ne radi port 80 :)
<jelly> i napravio tužno lice
<SilverSpace> jelly: pogledaj sad reakciju jutarnjeg
<jelly> heh
<lulz87> jelly: to je sarkasticni smijesak, otvorit ce mi se port za par minuta
<jelly> SilverSpace: stojim ispravljen!
<lulz87> evo, proradilo, na tome shitarnjemu, gdje su textovi da je jutarnji popizdio?
<lulz87> ili su pokleknuli
<SilverSpace> uh koja pila http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/fusion-io-iodrive2/111411.aspx
<lulz87> jel postoji mozda u sloveniji ili kod nas neki davatelj gigabitne veze, da ja recimo kupim server ugradim ga u sloveniji i onda placam samo pretplatu za internet?
<ivoks> to se zove kolokacija
<ivoks> i ne placas samo internet
<ivoks> vec i struju i svasta jos
<ivoks> datacentri kostaju, to nisu livade na kojima se nalazi gigabitni link
<lulz87> sta jos? :D
<ivoks> dakle, netko tko ima datacentar renta prostor (ili ga je izgradio), ima ugovor s hepom o redeudantnim trafostanicama
<ivoks> ima razlicite providere struje
<lulz87> pa zasto ovi nasi tolko to naplaciju ovaj plus.hr neku glupost naplacuje 5000kn koju vani dobim za 100$
<ivoks> ima klime
<ivoks> ima zastitare
<ivoks> ima svasta
<ivoks> ne da ti nitko kolokaciju servera za 100$
<ivoks> da ti VPS
<ivoks> al to je nesto drugo
<SilverSpace> ovo je namjerno ili je lik budaletin http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/page/2011/10/05/0545006.html?pos=n0
<jelly> i stoji u .hr ak ti to treba zbog zakona
<Mmike> da ti kolokaciju za 250$, unmanaged box
<lulz87> Intel Xeon X3210 Quadcore 2.13GHz
<lulz87> 8GB DDR2
<lulz87> 500GB SATA2 (7.200 rpm)
<lulz87> 4TB at 100mbps
<lulz87> $119.95
<lulz87> gdje to mogu dobiti kod nas?
<Mmike> lulz87, nigdje, naravno  :)
<lulz87> dedicated server
<jelly> lulz87: niti neces tako skoro
<lulz87> mudrinic je kriv?
<jelly> ne.  takvu cijenu mozes dobiti samo sa jako velikim kolicinama, i jako konkurentnom stanju na trzistu
<lulz87> gledam te nase hostere, i ne vjerujem kome oni maglu prodavaju
<jelly> mi smo malo trziste
<lulz87> 200 GB 
<lulz87> 8000 kn / mjesec
<SilverSpace> jako malo
<jelly> a zakonodavac ne nudi benefite da bi mogao razviti proizvod koji ce biti konkurentan i vani, tako da se moze skalirati i da postane dovoljno jeftin
<lulz87> to je kod nas :D
<lulz87> 8000kn/month nisu normalni
<jelly> lulz87: ni za kolokaciju neces platit puno manje
<Mmike> lulz87, pa srce mu prasece
<Mmike> jel' ti fino objasnjeno zasto je tako
<Mmike> pomiri se s time, kod nas je skupo, tocka
<Mmike> za 50% sajtova ti je VPS vise no dovoljan
<jelly> lulz87: i VPS ce ti doci 200-300kn/mjesec kod nas a vani je $5
<Mmike> za 'velike' sajtove uzmes kolokaciju ili dedicated server, vani, platis malo
<lulz87> zast onda ljudi kupuju kod nas? em je vani bolji support em se bolje kuze admini
<Mmike> ako radis sustave za koje te zakon tjera da su u .hr, onda, jebiga, platis puno
<lulz87> nije valjda jezik barijera
<Mmike> zato sto te zakon tjera da imas hostane servise u .hr
<jelly> lulz87: zato sto mozes nekog na hrvatskom pitat kad nesto ne radi
<Mmike> kladionice razne, npr
<Mmike> billing sustavi razni
<Mmike> i tako to
<jelly> jezik je jako bitna stavka
<ivoks> vani bolji support
<igustin> jelly: ti to ozbiljno ili se šališ? ne vidim smajli, pa pitam... ;)
<ivoks> diskutabilno
<jelly> igustin: ozbiljno
<lulz87> kako kome, ako je firma ozbiljna nerazumijem da neznaju engleski
<ivoks> igustin: nazoves support za vps u americi, a javi ti se indijac
<ivoks> lulz87: jos moras puno uciti :)
<ivoks> i to ne americki indijac
<ivoks> vec indijac u indiji
<ivoks> dorucak... pozdrav
<jelly> helou maj nejm iz djonatan hau ken aj help ju
<lulz87> cuj, meni su sve probleme rijesili u roku odmah
<Mmike> mi ne dajemo support telefonom :)
<Mmike> eventualno za neke klijente koji jako jako puno placaju :)
<lulz87> eto :D
<lulz87> ja imam msn/skype od lika i sve se dogovorimo
<Mmike> o, ne
<Mmike> to nikako
<Mmike> nikakvi chatovi
<Mmike> imas mail, salji ticket
<igustin> jelly: stvari nisu crno-bijele, ima u HR većih bisera (čast izuzecima)
<Mmike> odgovoreno ti je u max10 minuta, i update imas svakih 15ak minuta kaj se desava (osim ako ti ne kazem da ce to sad trajati 5 sati i da cu ti se javiti za 5 sati)
<lulz87> Mmike: pa da, to jos mozete jer je konkurencija slaba
<Mmike> lulz87, slaba?! :)
<igustin> jelly: više puta me izvuklo samo to što nakon toliko godina znam ljude, ili znam ljude koji znaju druge, pa se stvari rješavaju brže ili kvalitetnije
<Mmike> lulz87, nikako nije slaba :)
<jelly> Mmike: jebaga, mi imamo odgovor u 24h ;-)
<SilverSpace> vidi majstora kako krade biciklo http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/page/2011/10/04/0369006.html
<Mmike> jelly, da, vi ste isp, vi si mozete to priustiti :)
<jelly> Mmike: vi niste normalni :-)
<lulz87> bas prodavate server ili ste reselleri?
<Mmike> ovom ako gole-sise ne rade 20 minuta, to je katastrofa. Ako mu ne rade par sati, moze zatvorit sajt.
<jelly> Mmike: ok, ne znam koliko 1st level support ima odgovor
<jelly> ajd ak su sise dobro je
<SilverSpace> :)
<lulz87> sve to stoji, ali ako ste srednji obrnik koji zna engleski ne razumijem cemu hostat kod nas :)
<lulz87> za velike kompanije mi jasno, ali malima se nikako ne isplati
<jelly> lulz87: gle, radi reselling i sve ih zajebi
<igustin> mogućnost da fizički odeš do hostera, osobno vidiš sistemce i mašinu, ima svoje čari ;)
<Mmike> lulz87, scrollback :)
<Mmike> igustin, ima, nikad :)
<Mmike> ne zelim znat di mi je server, zelim samo da radi :)
<igustin> ne ako ga samo adminaš, ali ako je *tvoj* kolocirani...
<jelly> u idealnom svijetu ti ne bi trebale kolokacija osim za specijalizirani hardver
<lulz87> evo, primjer index.hr najposjeceniji portal hosta u americi
<lulz87> prije su bili u HR mislim
<lulz87> ocito mogu
<Mmike> lulz87, zasto ne zelis procitati sto ti je gore receno?
<Mmike> nisi vidio, nisi skuzio, ne kuzim :)
<jelly> cita al se ne parsa
<Mmike> lulz87, zakon te tjera da hostas stvari kod nas
<lulz87> iz gore navedenog ste regli da jezik bitan, zakonske regulative i to je sve
<Mmike> i ond anemas izbbora
<Mmike> pa da
<lulz87> pa taj zakon vrijedi za kladionice i jos par stvari
<Mmike> vrijedi za sto vrijedi
<lulz87> pa previse je hostera kako god pogledas :D
<jelly> lulz87: imas previse dobro misljenje o korisnicima ako mislis da vecina zna engleski i zeli se zezati sa stranim providerima
<lulz87> pa to je zalosno, ali istinito, nisam znao da su ljudi takvi tupani
<lulz87> ako se oduzme jezik, zakon i svrsavanje kad vidis server uzivo nevidim nikakve prednosti
<Mmike> lulz87, jako puno ljudi hosta svoje stvari vani
<Mmike> malo ih hosta nesto kod nas
<Mmike> mene su u avalon bili zvali da dodejm raditi
<jelly> lulz87: velim, ak mislis da mozes, napravi svoju firmu i radi reselling, ponudi 50% cijene koju imaju domaci provideri, pa da vidimo
<Mmike> oni imaju sve skup 20ak servera :)
<lulz87> jelly: ma to je ciganski posao :)
<lulz87> to preprodavanje
<jelly> a jeli
<lulz87> treba imat svoj server , brzu vezu i sam prodavat
<lulz87> zato i pitam kolko kosta kolokacija
<jelly> pa onda stavi svoj server i daj 3k+ kn svaki mjesec
<jelly> vidi hoces li moci troskove pokriti prihodom
<lulz87> gledam slovenci imaju kolokaciju za 65e mjesecno
<lulz87> sad neznam kolko kosta server, ali za 2-3 godine bi sigurno ako ne i prije vratio
<lulz87> naravno da gore vrtim sajtove, sad je pitanje kolko ti placaju
<lulz87> sve u svemu jeftinije nego kod nas
<jelly> svugdje je jeftinije nego kod nas
<lulz87> nista, onda mozda da resellam seedboxeve
<lulz87> treba preispitat kolko je to legalno kod nas
<lulz87> trebalo bi biti 
<jelly> ko to kupuje
<lulz87> http://www.alexa.com/topsites/countries/HR
<lulz87> 25 je na listi piratebay dakle torrenti
<lulz87> bio je pri vrhu what.cd
<lulz87> znaci da hrvati jako puno skidaju
<lulz87> rapidshare je isto dobro kotiro
<lulz87> ali sajtovi za njavu najvise uzimaju posjeta
<lulz87> pravimo se mi moralni, statistika je realni pokazatelj
<jelly> ok.  Ali tko kupuje seedboxove?  Meni ne treba seedbox za skinuti epizodu necega.
<lulz87> kupuju oni tko visi na privatnim trackerima
<lulz87> onaj tko nema dobar upload, citaj hrvati
 * jelly ima 1Mbps upload
<jelly> jes da sam morao otic u sobu od last-mile odjela i gnjaviti ih da mi podese takav profil :-)
<SilverSpace> grebator
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jos najbolje da radim u ISP-ju i da se ne mogu ogrebat za nista
<jelly> Mmike: nego veli neki lik sa #postfix kanala da bi on administrirao pornjavu... cak je dovoljno ocajan da bi pozirao za webcam ;-)
<Mmike> jelly,  :) :)
<Mmike> jelly, nemam ja veze sa contentom, u konrektsu, ne stvaram ga ja :)
<jelly> zapravo prvo se pricalo o tome da niko nece zaposljavati na remote, pa da ce morati na webcam.  Onda sam uletio s tvojom kombinacijom
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a odakle je lik?
<jelly> pojma nemam, zvuci blago britanski ali vjerojatno je amer
<Mmike> a ima znanje i to sve?
<Mmike> misilm, nek se javi
<Mmike> ovi stalno traze ljude
<jelly> tebi ili kome?
<SilverSpace> Voze se hrvat i janez u vlaku ... kroz sloveniju hrvat vadi jabuku da je
<SilverSpace> pojede ..na sto ga slovenac pita ...je pa kaj ti je to ?!
<SilverSpace> jabuka kaze hrvat ... pih pri nas je odkar koristimo nove metode uzgoja iz
<SilverSpace> EU 3X vecja !
<SilverSpace> nakon nekog vremena vadi hrvat krusku !
<SilverSpace> pita ga opet radoznali slovenac ...je pa kaj je sad to ?
<SilverSpace> kruska sta nikad nisi vidio krusku ...?
<Mmike> nek se javi meni ja cu ga gurnit dalje
<SilverSpace> pih pri nami je 3 X vecja odkar koristimo nove metode uzgoja iz EU!
<SilverSpace> nakon nekog vremena vadi hrvat paradajz ...opet slovenec pita ...je pa kaj
<SilverSpace> je sad to ?
<SilverSpace> na to ce hrvat:
<SilverSpace> ribizla mamu ti je..m
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem sto me windowsadmin sad pita :)
<Mmike> i kako mu od 55 rjesenja nit jedno ne pase :)
<CrazyLemon> lol SilverSpace .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<jelly> cek dok mi prihajamo v EU pa ce bosanci tak o nama
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ilija> ej
<ilija> jel neko zna koji je pass kada resetiras ovaj t comov gigaset
<ilija> da udjem u njega
<drj_cro> guest
<drj_cro> ili user
<ilija> cek
<drj_cro> ili 0000
<drj_cro> sve zavisi koj imas
<jelly> admin?
<ilija> ]nije nista od toga\gigaset sx763
<jelly> admin/admin ili admin/password na iskonovim gigasetovima
<ilija> t com je
<drj_cro> si probao sa password ili admin?
<ivoks> user
<ivoks> pita samo password
<ivoks> to je 'user'
<ilija> da
<ilija> nije
<ilija> :
<ilija> :)
<ivoks> malim slovima
<drj_cro> a jesi mu napravio reset
<drj_cro> jel kolko se sjecam na tcomu je def pass user/guest/0000 sve zavisi koj si modem dobio
<ivoks> ima i onih thopson
<ilija> ma ne
<ivoks> na kojima pass pise na kutiji
<ivoks> go figure
<ilija> sx763
<SilverSpace> ilija: jel to ovo http://www.pohrani.com/?2N/g4/LmiDasi/ruter1.png
<SilverSpace> ilija: jel to ovo http://www.pohrani.com/?2N/g4/LmiDasi/ruter1.png
<ilija> SilverSpace: da
<ilija> koji je password
<SilverSpace> ode 
<SilverSpace> user sigurno ako nije mjenjano :)
<ilija> SilverSpace: resetirao sam ga
<SilverSpace> ilija: user
<SilverSpace> je pass
<SilverSpace> sigurno
<ilija> nije
<SilverSpace> mora biti
<SilverSpace> tcom
<ilija> upgradam ubuntu
<ilija> 10.04
<SilverSpace> http://www.t-com.hr/pdf/main/internet/upute/siemens_763SX_konekcija.pdf
<ilija> inace SAKI-KNin je
<SilverSpace> odoh
<SAKI_KNIN> SilverSpace: ok
<jelly-home> Здравствуй
<dodobas> hehe, zdravstvui
<jelly-home> čini mi se kolokvijalnije nego Добрый вечер
<dodobas> jelly-home: bio si pionir ?:)
<jelly-home> da
<dodobas> ja samo prve 3 godine...
<dodobas> no nedavno bio tjedan dana u beogradu pa se naucio ponovno citati...
<dodobas> morao sam desifrirati menu u restoranu :D
<jelly-home> za dlaku izbjegao biti omladinac, bili na necemu jedino nismo dobili papire
<jelly-home> al' ovo gore je ruska ćirilica, za rusa
<dodobas> je...
<dodobas> poznate ORA-e
<jelly-home> to bi trebalo ponovo uvesti
<dodobas> pa bilo je logicno da ce i ovo napraviti http://fiz.stanford.edu:8081/display/ramcloud/Home
<dodobas> RAMcloud koji se na slave masinama synca na SSDove :D
<jelly-home> na manjoj skali vec imas PCI-X odn. PCIe "diskove" koji su hrpa memorijskih kekasa
<rus> jelly, zdravstvuj i tebi
<jelly-home> i to je stara stvar, ramsan ima proizvode cca 10 godina
<dodobas> to mora da je ludo
<jelly-home> cijenom pogotovo
<dodobas> zapise prije nego kernel synca :D
<jelly-home> wtf.
<jelly-home> g0t: imas milion irc klijenata ili irssi window-a otvorenih
<jelly-home> -g0t___- I'm sorry, but I'm away (not here ...)
<jelly-home> -g0t____- I'm sorry, but I'm away (not here ...)
<jelly-home> [...]
<jelly-home> ko'j tu op
<jelly-home> niko: a new one seems to connect every 2-5 minutes, has been that way for the last half hour
<niko> /mode +b g0t_*!*@* could be enough, to avoid clone 
<jelly-home> one ought to be enough :->
<jelly-home> sad ih ih sve zbanirao, i onog prvog ;-)
<chaky> boli me briga
<chaky> eto ih
<jelly-home> \o/
<jelly-home> mozemo dalje u revijalnom idle tonu
<chaky> tako je, mir i tisina
<jelly-home> niko: thanks for the prompt response
<niko> you're welcome
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> channel actin
<jelly-home> hahaha, koji biser u ##linux
<jelly-home> upozorim opa da je neki lik poslao obfuscirani rm -rf na kanal i on bana _mene_ :-)
<Mmike> lol :)
<jelly-home> <jelly-home> let's just do an !ops livcd posted an obfuscated rm -rf / [kban] >psi-jack< hahaha, your script banned me :-D <Psi-Jack> No, /I/ banned you.
<Markec> bok ljudi
<jelly-home> http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/ RIP
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-06
<ivoks> ode jobo
<ivoks> sutra ce biti puno tuznih lica na konferenciji
<Neuromanc> R.I.P. Steve...
<MmikeNekud> Ye
<MmikeMazda> "Steve, ceka te iCloud"
<nvucinic> iDied 
<MmikeMazda> LOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<ivoks> jucer su padale neke prognoze kako ce apple bankrotirati do 2015
<ivoks> prije nemilog dogadjaja
<dodobas> sto je nemili dogadaj...
<ivoks> pa smrt je uvijek nemili dogadjaj, slagao se s covjekom ili ne
<dodobas> aha... dakle prije dogadaja su padale prognoze
<ivoks> da
<obruT> nek bankrotira, bagra podla i pokvarena
<obruT> fakat su zaglibili u ono najgnjusnije sto moze bit kod kompanija
<MmikeMazda> obruT, to je svrha kompanije
<MmikeMazda> odnosno, korporacije
<MmikeMazda> tak da
<MmikeMazda> tesko ih je kriviti :)
<MmikeMazda> a da je iphone jeben - jeben je :)
<MmikeMazda> kad izuzmemo par gluposti nakaradnih tipa nema mijenjanja baterije, tipa alarm te sjebe ponekad, i tako to
<MmikeMazda> uredjaj je jebeni mrk
<MmikeMazda> sve radi, uvijek radi, brz je, ne steka, ne javlja 'nemam memorije', i tak to
<MmikeMazda> eto magnetic fields na radiju
<ivoks> brijes
<ivoks> ne radi sve
<ivoks> ima probleme kao i svaki drugi uredjaj
<ivoks> dobro poznajem nekoliko ljudi koji imaju iphone
<ivoks> svi do jednoga su ga barem jednom ostavili u servisu na par dana/tjedana
<ivoks> neki i vise puta
<ivoks> samo sto marketing cini svoje
<ivoks> apple je kao rtl
<ivoks> story super nova ili sta vec
<MmikeMazda> pa, istina, nemam iphone
<MmikeMazda> pa mi je tesko reci
<MmikeMazda> al' ovo sto sam gledao od sestricne muza na moru koji ga ima
<MmikeMazda> radi mu super :)
<MmikeMazda> gledam ove mazde tu, bt50, cx7
<MmikeMazda> ne kuzim zakaj ih imaju, to su tak zdrkani auti
<MmikeMazda> al' rx8 ili mx5, to nemaju u salonu
<MmikeMazda> konji
<ivoks> tko ce kupiti rx8?
<ivoks> cx7 jos nekako, ali rx8
<MmikeMazda> pa prije rx8 nego cx7
<MmikeMazda> sto rotira mail.log i mail.info
<MmikeMazda> ima onaj neki opskurni utility
<ivoks> pa to su osnove
<MmikeMazda> :) zapanjuje me tvoja zelja da ne pomognes nego da se uvijek iscudjavas :)
<MmikeMazda> kladim se da nit ti nemas pojma
<MmikeMazda> tj, da nisi imao dok nisi pogleao u google
<MmikeMazda> tj, da si i ti pogledao u logrotate i vidio da nije tamo :)
<MmikeMazda> :P :)
<jelly-home> u logrotate je, ako imas rsyslog
<jelly-home> ako imas stari sysklogd paket onda ima svoje cron jobove
<MmikeNekud> nj
<igustin> MmikeMazda: alo, zbunjuješ mi irssi :P
<MmikeMazda> igustin,? :)
<igustin> MmikeMazda: pa renickaš se stalno, jedva te lovim ;)
<Neuromanc> igustin jutro:)
<MmikeMazda> jelly-home, nasao sve, savelog
<jelly> vidio, samo komentiram
<MmikeMazda> igustin, pa nije bas stalno! :) sad mi puko internet jer sam izaso s telefonom van objavit tuznu vijest curi da ce nas servis kostati oko 4500 kuna :)
<MmikeMazda> za auto, jel
<MmikeMazda> doduse, nije nit puno, jedino sto su skupi mehanicari po satu jebem im rizu
<jelly> rizu, zar su kinezi
 * jelly rasist
<Neuromanc> skupa je drzava...
<Neuromanc> treba drasticno smanjiti davanja na rad...
<Neuromanc> i tak se soro nista tu ne radi, sve uvozimo
<ivoks> 4500kn?
<ivoks> pa sto ti je riknulo?
<MmikeMazda> pa nist konkretno nije riknulo
<MmikeMazda> al' skoro 210k km, a nije servis radjen 2 godine :)
<Neuromanc> nda ja cu puno vise platiti na redovne servise do 210Mm
<jelly> jesu skupi cincilatori za mazdu
<MmikeMazda> mijenjam ulje motor/getriba, remenje svo (zupcasto i klinasto), natezaci razni, plocice, diskovi, ulje u kocnicama, svjecice, kablovi, knock-sensor, nosac motora prednji (zadnje/bocne sam mijenjao pred 2 godine), samooscilirajuca ramena
<MmikeMazda> jbg, nakupi se
<MmikeMazda> Neuromanc, koji auto?
<MmikeMazda> jelly, skupi :) 
<MmikeMazda> ja sam htio da i homokineticke zglobove promjene al' nemaju ih na lageru a i veli lik da su ovi ok
<MmikeMazda> nisu, znam da nisu, al' ajd :)
<jelly> ramena, zglobovi, jel ti auti imaju isijas ili sta
<ivoks> ah, ok onda
<ivoks> moj je isto na 200k na servisu
<Neuromanc> mmike i30
<ivoks> samo sam ja jos ubacio lakiranje, novu kozu za mjenjac i ostale sitnice
<Neuromanc> hyundai
<Neuromanc> prvi servis me oko 1700 kn kostao
<ivoks> to je puno za tako mali auto
<Neuromanc> 6 mjeseci nakon kupnje, 15 tisuca
<Neuromanc> Najjeftiniji tablet s touch-screenom na svijetu proizvela je Indija, a njegova cijena iznosi 35 dolara. Nazvan je Aakash (hrv. nebo). Prvenstveno je namijenjen internetskom opismenjivanju učenika. Učenicima je na probu predano 500 tableta, a indijska ih vlada planira kupiti 100.000. Komercijalna verzija će koštati 60 dolara
<Neuromanc> ivoks a to je slzuzbeni servis...
<Neuromanc> na cem se vrti taj indijski tablet?
<Neuromanc> nadam se da su dovoljno pametni da trose ubuntu ili nesto takvo sto nije android
<Neuromanc> da ih ne pojedu tuzbe
<igustin> je, Android je
<MmikeMazda> ja sam mislio uzet novi auto
<MmikeMazda> tj, noviji
<MmikeMazda> al' ovaj me fakat sluzi fino
<MmikeMazda> ehehe, doslo je, sad ce mi lik iz mazde probat uvalit neku novu mazdu :)
<Neuromanc> sva sreća što više ne putujem daleko na posao...
<MmikeMazda> dosao mi je vodja salona i pitao me kaj radim i to, kakav poso, i tak
<MmikeMazda> pa se cudio linuxu/ubuntuu
<MmikeMazda> veli, 'pa to je ko vindovsi' :)
<MmikeMazda> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/raikkonen-se-iduce-sezone-vraca-u-formulu/575683.aspx
<MmikeMazda> sad ce ivoks konacno imati svog idola u f1 :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> samo ako je postao musko u tom reliju
<ivoks> jer taj raikkonen, taj lik se boji pobijediti
<ivoks> osim toga, ja nemam idole
<ivoks> svi tuguju
<ivoks> jesu li tako tugovali kada je umro lik koji je izmislio tranzistor?
<ivoks> ovi studenti filozofi opet nekaj strajkaju
<jelly> nek strajkaju, filozofi su jedini koji strajkaju
<ivoks> zele besplatno studiranje
<ivoks> ma to sve treba na baustelu poslat
<MmikeMazda> kuzis, ivoks
<calmpitbull> ola
<MmikeMazda> tugovali su i za Gordonom siguran sam
<MmikeMazda> samo sto nije interneta bilo
<MmikeMazda> pa nije tak eksponirano bilo to sv e:)
<MmikeMazda> sad svaka susa ima tviter :0
<calmpitbull> osim ona koja nema
<MmikeMazda> prdnijo svic
<MmikeMazda> nagios poludio
<MmikeMazda> ihaj, veselja
<Neuromanc> ja sam susa bez tvitera
<jelly> opensusa?
<Neuromanc> ne:)
<MmikeMazda> Pogodite kakvu ce naslovnicu sutra imati jutarnji :)
<MmikeMazda> tiskano izdanje
<igustin> podsjećat će na Tita '80. ili Tuđmana '99.
<igustin> a možda izađe u A0 formatu ;)
<igustin> jbg, od svega rade tiražu i novac, to im je zadatak
<igustin> zato su i požutili sadržaj toliko zadnjih godina
<jelly> MmikeMazda: Horvatincic u zatvoru?
<MmikeMazda> :):):)
<MmikeMazda> kaj je?
<MmikeMazda> koji konji :)
<MmikeMazda> veli prodavac auta #1: Daj mi posalji brosuru/plan/pimpek/nesto od neceg. Veli #2, ok, ide extranetom (ili tako nest). Veli prvi nenee, ne salji to tako, posalji mi mail. A cujes iz druge sobe, lik se dere 'jel' to opet extranet pao' :)
<MmikeMazda> "Angry people want you to see how powerful they are...loving people want you to see how powerful You are." - Chief Red Eagle
<MmikeMazda> :)
<MmikeMazda> who is powerfull, show him to me!
<Marioa_> moze pomoc
<Marioa_> ?
<jelly> samo pitaj
<Marioa_> instalirao sam ubuntu ovaj i sve je radilo extra dok nisam instalirao cube desktop
<Marioa_> tad mi je nestalo sve sa desktopa
<Marioa_> i sada
<Marioa_> nemam pristup
<Marioa_> nicemu
<Marioa_> sem web browseru
<Marioa_> ne mogu doci do terminala
<Marioa_> ni preko precica nece
<jelly> osim tipki Enter?
<Marioa_> da
<Marioa_> nista ne radi
<Marioa_> F1 mi radi na to sam namestio precicu za web a F2 za terminal al terminal ne radi nece
<jelly> iskreno nemam pojma sto je cube desktop, zvuci kao onaj poznati Compiz plugin al nemam pri ruci Ubuntu da provjerim.  Sacekaj neko vrijeme na kanalu pa ce valjda neko uletit
<jelly> neko vrijeme ~ sat-dva 
<Marioa_> to ti je kao onaj desktop 
<Marioa_> instaliras
<Marioa_> ga i imas da palis efekte
<Marioa_> kao drmanje prozora voda po desktopu i to
<MmikeMazda> Marioa_, kako si instalirao to?
<Marioa_> preko
<Marioa_> onog
<Marioa_> softeera
<Marioa_> *softvera
<Marioa_> za apliakcije
<MmikeMazda> nemozes deinstalirati/
<MmikeMazda> nesto mi se desilo
<MmikeMazda> i sad mi je scree refresh nevjerojatno spor :0
<MmikeMazda> taj copiz je totalni drek :/
<Marioa_> e
<Marioa_> al fora
<Marioa_> pocetnik sam ubuntu-a
<Marioa_> ne mogu doci do packages menagera terminala i niceg
<Marioa_> slicno samo ovog browsera i to preko precice na F1
<Marioa_> F2 sam stawio terminal al ne radi
<nvucinic> Marioa_: ctrl+alt+t ?
<Marioa_> ne
<Marioa_> nista ne radi
<MmikeMazda> http://www.damnlol.com/watermarked/05e5802062349e1bcb83cb00b4234630.jpg
<SilverSpace> user sigurno ako nije mjenjano :)dan
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> "Precise Pangolin"
<SilverSpace> 12.04
<SilverSpace> hm kaj nitko nije mogo Marioa rec da ode u konzolu
<SilverSpace> to se nitko nije sjetio :)
<ivoks> ha?
<Mmike> znate li da je umro steve jobs?
<Mmike> eto, zna i moja teta
<ivoks> ne seri, zbilja?
<ivoks> fascinira me da to na ovoj konfi jos nitko nije spomenuo
<ivoks> ono, dell i hp su odrzali keynote, a nitko niti rijeci
<SilverSpace> hm ja sam prema tome ravnodusan
<Mmike> mozda nisu svjesni :) :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zbilja :/
<SilverSpace> sad ce izac modek iRip
<Mmike> ivoks, zvala me da me pita kaj ja mislim o tome i sto ce sad biti s razvojem racunala
<SilverSpace> model*
<Mmike> pa sam joj reko da nije umro bill gates
<Mmike> pa je onda malo razmisljala i rekla 'aha, zbilja'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> super mi je teta inace, od kad znam za sebe bar pol sata tjedno pricamo telefonom
<SilverSpace> http://www.osm-3d.org/map.htm
<SilverSpace> zgodno
<Mmike> opce nije lose, da
<ivoks> sta ce bit
<ivoks> nista
<ivoks> sta bi bilo
<Mmike> to je moja teta
<Mmike> 1943 godiste
<Mmike> ima vec 3 unuka
<Mmike> (sto me cini starim, mater mu)
<SilverSpace> kaj im znaci Precise Pangolin
<SilverSpace> precizni stooo
<ivoks> precizan
<ivoks> mravojed
<SilverSpace> mravojed :))
<ivoks> armadilo
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pangolin
<SilverSpace> aa oklopnicar
<sale> ljuskavac
<sale> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ljuskavci
<SilverSpace> pih 
<SilverSpace> mogu rec da se zadnja dva dana popravio oneiric
<sale> that reminds me, mogao bih napraviti update, nisam vec par dana
<Mmike> Macke rade sranja opet :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tek su pocele :)
<Mmike> nadam se da ce za 2 godine odustati od toga
<Mmike> i da ce onda biti 6 godina mira
<SaKi_Knin> pozz
<SaKi_Knin> SilverSpace: hvala za jučer, pass je bio:user, samo nisam ga uspio resetirati kao što sam mislio
<SaKi_Knin> jel ima iko za prodati: SE K750i, hitno je
<SilverSpace> a da :)
<SaKi_Knin> aha
<SilverSpace> ubit cu se fuck kompiliranje
<SilverSpace> uvjek nesto fali
<SaKi_Knin> he
<SilverSpace> i onda nakraju nece proci make
<SilverSpace> pametni google 
<SilverSpace> sve rijesi
<SaKi_Knin> :)
<ivoks> dosadno
<sale> ivoks: gotova predavanja ili dosadna predavanja? :-)
<sale> Mmike: ping
<Mmike> pong
<Mmike> sale, pong
<sale> Mmike: e, zamolio bih da da provjeris jednu sitnicu na forumu
<sale> cek samo da iskopam link
<Mmike> yo yo
<Mmike> btw, jel gledao tko fringe?
<Mmike> upravio skiuno pa idem gledat
<sale> Mmike: stavi link u novi post jednoj od test tema, ovoj npr. http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=7569
<sale> prije nego sto posaljes post, klikni na preview i baci oko na sadrzaj posta
<sale> forum dodaje '" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;'
<sale> i znam otprilike zasto
<sale> necu upirati prstom, ali netko je negdje napravio typo :-)
<sale> i znam, otprilike, gdje
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> sale, jel' mozemo to ujutro, mrzi me netko doma upravo? :) *trept* :)
<sale> sure, np. Flisnem ti mailom
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> inace, napravio sad www.srce.hr
<Mmike> i kliknuo i otvorilo
<Mmike> al' mozda moj browser to zna, ili
<Mmike> ugl, thnx, popravim ujutro odmah
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> danas i sutra je marketing
<ivoks> do jucer je bilo eng.
<SilverSpace> zakon gif :)) http://is.gd/mOlMH9
<ivoks> but this iphone app and show tribut to steve jobs
<ivoks> heh, pocinje unovcavanje
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-07
<calmpitbull> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> isao sam promjenit system sound...stavio svoj sound dao isto ime kao recimo logg-off.ogg copyrao a nista
<calmpitbull> to sam radio u gksudo nautilusu
<calmpitbull> a ne u terminalu
<MmikeDOMA> pa jebemti android
<MmikeDOMA> nece mi updateirati hrpu aplikacija
<MmikeDOMA> veli 'cannot install on USB or SDcard'
<drj_cro> kad koristis android :)
<drj_cro> btw jutro :)
<MmikeDOMA> pa zsnas sta
<MmikeDOMA> fakat dolazim u napast da si kupim iphone
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: naravno da nece
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, aj da cujem tvoju jutarnju mudrost - zast 'naravno'? :)
<SilverSpace> kad si ih premjestio na sd katricu
<MmikeDOMA> da, fakat sam glup, kak sam to mogao napravit :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kako onda objasnjavas da sam to do sada normalno radio? :)
<SilverSpace> a nemas ext particije na kartici
<MmikeDOMA> plus, od 20 aplikacija za upadte koliko me docekalo jutros, jedno 8 sam ih updateao uspjesno, a i one su na sd kartici?
<MmikeDOMA> i to nije da sam ih 8 uspio , pa najednom vise nit jedna nece
<MmikeDOMA> nego prva nije htjela, druga isto, treca je, cetvrta je, peta isto nije htjela, i tak
<SilverSpace> ti to mislis da je do sad normalno radilo
<MmikeDOMA> a da ne govorim da mi djubre vec 3 dana uporno skida flash player update koji ima 12MB, koji se NEDA preseliti na karticu, da imam jedva 25M prazno, i da mu nemogu reci 'ne updateaj se automacki'
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kako to mislis - to ja mislim? :)
<MmikeDOMA> znam da mi je normalno raidlo :)
<MmikeDOMA> kao sto znam da sam ovih 8 uspjesno updateirao :)
<MmikeDOMA> recimo, 'ghost commaneder' - na kartici je
<MmikeDOMA> kao i recimo 'traffic counter' - na kartici je
<SilverSpace> te ti sigurno nisu na sd kartici
<MmikeDOMA> kao i recimo 'android system info' - i taj je na kartici
<MmikeDOMA> al' recimo, easy money, koji je isto na kartici, e taj se nece updateirat
<MmikeDOMA> ili advanced call log :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, kaj, pise 'on sd card' al' u biti nije? :)
<MmikeDOMA> android je nedoradjen i los, bar ovaj 2.2 koji ja imam, a 2.3 nemrem metnut gore
<MmikeDOMA> sve u svemu, jad od telefona
<SilverSpace> hebga zali se onome tko je tu alikaciju radio
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, il' cu kupit iphone
<MmikeDOMA> ili neki takav kurac
<MmikeDOMA> jer ovo sve manje i manje ima smisla
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ja bi si isto kupio iPhone da moze gore android
<SilverSpace> iOS je isto smeche
<SilverSpace> dosuse malo manje
<SilverSpace> pricekat cu dog sad izade iRIP
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> inace frend ima iPhone dva puta je u sest mjeseci isao na servis
<SilverSpace> i sad ga opet zajebava
<SilverSpace> a nedaju mu novog
<SilverSpace> nego ga tjedan dana drze na servisu
<SilverSpace> ja naprimjer imam problem sa nekim aplikacijama koje se nedaju instalirati ako prije ne odmontiram SD karticu
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, jesi ti rootao mob?
<SilverSpace> i mislim da je sve to do programera koji rade aplikacije za najnoviji android a nas koji imamo 2.2 ko nas hebe
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ma, gle, boli me tuki do koga je, meni ne radi, i bok :)
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: nisam jer mi se neda na legendu zajebavat sa time
<MmikeDOMA> to je k'o kad mi windows korisnik kaze da linux ne radi jer, eto, ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> i onda fakat skuzis da ima zdrkani laptop za kojeg nema drivera kak spada
<MmikeDOMA> i treba se iztelit da ti prorade stvari
<MmikeDOMA> i njemu se to neda
<SilverSpace> jer nije bas tako jesdnostavno
<MmikeDOMA> meni je to gust ,na laptopu, a njemu se neda
<MmikeDOMA> tak se meni neda na telefonu
<MmikeDOMA> jos jedan uredjaj po kojem moram ptrljat
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> ali hebi ga kad ocemo pametne telefone
<SilverSpace> i zasto ih bi uopce trebali nadogradivati
<SilverSpace> to je vrtenje u krug zasto zasto
<SilverSpace> zasto ga ne bi nadogradili kad mozemo 
<SilverSpace> opet kad gledam susjeda on je kupio desire i uopce ga ni jednom nije upgredao ni instalirao bilo kakvu aplikaciju
<SilverSpace> od kad sam mu ja prvi put stavio par korisnih i nista vise dalje
<SilverSpace> i on zadovoljan
<MmikeDOMA> jest, mozda
<MmikeDOMA> neznam
<MmikeDOMA> eto
<dodobas> da, eto
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jurtoo :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jesi ti kupio novi bike
<dodobas> SilverSpace: da kupio, nakupio vec 260km
<SilverSpace> pa nis se ne hvalis :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj si na kraju uzeo
<dodobas> http://is.gd/0zR3ui
<dodobas> Merida CROSSWAY TFS 500 D
<MmikeDOMA> to nije mountin bike?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: tanke gume 
<SilverSpace> zakon 
<dodobas> MmikeDOMA: nije MTB, ali ima prednju suspenziju
<SilverSpace> pravi zenski bike :)
<drj_cro> dodobas: kolko para?
<dodobas> uz veliki popust 4.8k
<dodobas> inace je bila 6k
<drj_cro> di si kupio to?
<dodobas> http://ciklus.hr
<dodobas> bio im je zadnji na lageru i zamisli... bas moja velicina 61cm ... :D
<drj_cro> dobro zgleda bajkic
<SilverSpace> dodobas: aa gore si ga kupio 
<SilverSpace> koji su tam likovi 
<dodobas> otisao busom, spustio se biciklom :) to je bio plan
<dodobas> likovi, ja sam upoznao samo vlasnika...
<SilverSpace> tu sam i ja uzeo svoj cube
<dodobas> SilverSpace: dobro tebi su oni najblizi :D
<SilverSpace> dvojica su bili dok sam ja uzimao
<dodobas> lol, jucer je bilo mejsec dana kako sam kupio bicikl :D
<dodobas> a skoro 250km... not bad
<SilverSpace> opa sprema se vani nevreme digo se vjetar
<MmikeDOMA> super super
<MmikeDOMA> malo kise nikad nije skodilo :)
<obruT> digo se vjetar ? :)
<obruT> jesi pogledao radarsku ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: di gledas
<SilverSpace> evo i kisa pocela
<SilverSpace> e da beskorisno je na sd kartici imati ext ako nije rootan android
<SilverSpace> pih tek nam dolazi 
<SilverSpace> sranje
<obruT> SilverSpace: http://vrijeme.hr/aktpod.php?id=bradar&param=stat  ili http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar.html
<SilverSpace> i kazu da je pozeljno imati class 10 SD card 
<jelly> brada R
<jelly> http://www.meteo.fvg.it/~www/IT/RAD/StrutturaRadar.php
<SilverSpace> kud puklo da puklo, danas za rucak peceno kiselo zelje i pecena teletina 
 * SilverSpace zamoljava obruT da ne gleda post :)
<MmikeDOMA> lol :0
<Neuromanc> pohani som ovdje
<obruT> SilverSpace: :P
<SilverSpace> uh uh nelose
 * obruT je maznuo tjesteninu s povrcem
 * igustin lignje ;)
<SilverSpace> Neuromanc: to treba probati na vranjskom jezeru tamo je fakat odlican
<dodobas> som u svemiru... to je super 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/meltemi-vraca-linux/111459.aspx 
<SilverSpace> developeri imaju pristup postojećim razvojim alatima i QuickTimeu.
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> QT
<SilverSpace> koji selak
<igustin> da, i još uvijek nije ispravljeno
<igustin> od jutrošnje objave
<igustin> koji blame
<igustin> i to Drago Galić osobno
<SilverSpace> igustin: nevjerojatno
<igustin> sad ćemo vidjeti hoće li sami sebe staviti na svoju "Zločestu stranicu" ;)
<obruT> Drago Galic, "Zlocesta stranica" ... u kojem ste vi to svemiru ? :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, svako malo mi dodje od tebe mail 'ante karamatic wants to know your location'
<MmikeDOMA> de, ugini to :)
<SilverSpace> :))))
<igustin> :D
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<igustin> obruT: nije BOL jedina web stranica, a screenshot je spremljen :P
<igustin> :evil:
<igustin> MmikeDOMA: ja se ne bi hvalio informacijom da me muško prati u stopu :P
<obruT> taj b.. casopis, nije los za wc, cim otvorim bilo koju stranicu, odma me projtera
<igustin> trebao bi vidjeti zadnji VIDI, ima i u njemu tekstova za bljuv :-/
<MmikeDOMA> ja citam BOL na wcu
<MmikeDOMA> onak, ok je
<obruT> nema do "login"-a... jel tko ima usenix clanarinu ? :)
<igustin> moram priznati da mi se Admin Magazine prilično sviđa, najbolje nakon SysAdmina što sam vidio
<MmikeDOMA> igustin, url?
<igustin> http://www.admin-magazine.com/
<igustin> uzeo sam jedan, vjerojatno ću se pretplatiti
<igustin> to je novo, izašlo tek par brojeva
<SilverSpace> nije ni preskupo
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: to te ivoks spijunira :)
<SilverSpace> DIP ne dopušta Kukuriku koaliciji taj naziv na izbornim listićima
<igustin> a pazi naslove "Kukuriku na može na izbore" jbt :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: ?
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: kak znas da je od mene?
<igustin> :D
<MmikeDOMA> hm, fakat
<MmikeDOMA> voksic@gmail.com
<MmikeDOMA> S toga mi dolazi :)
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' to tvoje, ili?
<MmikeDOMA> je, od tebe je, dobio sam sliku bostona!
<MmikeDOMA> pardon, ne dolazi stalno, doslo mi ih je 6 tijekom noci i onda od cca 9 nije dosao nit jedan
<ivoks> :0
<ivoks> to je za google latitude
<MmikeDOMA> aha, jesi ti :)
<MmikeDOMA> da, ne koristsim mario.splivalo@gmail.com na mobitelu
<MmikeDOMA> imam ms12049123nesto@google.com tamo
<SilverSpace> jucer se vozio kroz maksimir poslje podne
<SilverSpace> a ono suma smrdi/mirise po travi :D
<SilverSpace> izgleda bio dobar urod
<jelly> Mmike: i jel se javio onaj lik
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> samo cekam da se jave ovi moji
<SilverSpace> http://www.imwatch.it/en/smartwatch/imjewel/
<Markec> bok ljudi :)
<Markec> jel mozda netko zna koji je broj poštanskog ureda u Zagrebu ali da pod njim pripada Kranjčevićeva ulica ? 
<SilverSpace> oj
<Markec> bok silver
<SilverSpace> 10000
<Markec> da to je glavna pošta
<SilverSpace> na to mislis
<Markec> ali imaš više brojeva, evo naprimjer ako saljes u dubravu onda je 10040 Zagreb
<SilverSpace> 10042
<SilverSpace> ako saljes meni u dubravu
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ali stici ce i ako stavis 10000
<SilverSpace> ma nema ti to veze
<Markec> moja frendica je rekla da je 10040 Zagreb , kad sam joj slao dar
<Markec> aha, sve ok :) 
<jelly> samo teoretski mozda ne tako brzo
<SilverSpace> 10000
<SilverSpace> i doci ce
<Markec> hvala :) 
<Markec> sto se radi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da to je glavana u dubravi ali ima i sporedni ured
<jelly> mislim kaj, mogao bi si ja sad slati na 10110 Zagreb pa oni znaju tocno koji ured na Tresnjevci je to, al koga briga
<SilverSpace> koji isto ima broj
<Mmike> ?
<SilverSpace> ??
<jelly> !!
<SilverSpace> !?
<jelly> ‽
<jelly> ¡Olà banditos!
<Markec> aha
<SilverSpace> ☭
<SilverSpace> ☮
<SilverSpace> danas imam dostavi u kucu dvd playera
<SilverSpace> i to tak cudnim putevima 
<SilverSpace> preko tri ekipe
<SilverSpace> ubili se danas da ga pronadu di ima
<SilverSpace> taj model kaj sam trazio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bljesak.info/web/article.aspx?a=473ef29b-c39f-4815-96d1-81fcafa74888&c=a76d03e1-6e68-46ef-9626-00aa1c12c7ae
<SilverSpace> http://html5test.com/
<SilverSpace> chrome 327 FF 298
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/povucen-zahtjev-stecaj-hgspota/111475.aspx
<SilverSpace> izgleda da su iz microline izjurili onoga blesavog direktora
<SilverSpace> skuzili su da vise nitko sa njima nece raditi
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> eto, sad je jasvno
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> javno
<ivoks> hpcloud runs on ubuntu
<ivoks> ;)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> http://cloud.ubuntu.com/2011/10/ubuntu-powers-hp-public-cloud/
<ivoks> http://twitter.com/inithr
<Neuromanc> super
<ivoks> http://t.co/3fsFzSeR
<Neuromanc> istina meni jos uvijek nije jasno sta se to prodaje u toj magli pod nazivom cloud
<Neuromanc> no dobro
<ivoks> zamisli to ovako
<ivoks> mozes rentat svoj datacentar na onoliko vremena koliko ti treba
<ivoks> to je IaaS
<ivoks> onda, mozes razviti aplikaciju za skalabilnu platformu
<Neuromanc> da, i AaaS
<ivoks> recimo da se ta platforma skalira preko vise racunala
<Neuromanc> i svasta nesto
<ivoks> mozes tu aplikaciju koristiti na platformi koja se nalazi u takvom cloudu
<ivoks> to je PaaS
<Neuromanc> samo mi nije jasno koji je smisao tog guranje svega toga pod neki pojam clouda osim marketinga...
<ivoks> AaaS is najjednostavniji cloud
<ivoks> to je gmail, dropbox, ubuntu one i sl.
<Neuromanc> no ok, vjerojatno marketing i je razlog...
<ivoks> cloud zato sto nije vezano za lokaciju
<ivoks> tvoj se datacentar moze preseliti na drugi kontinent jednim klikom
<ivoks> isto tako svoju aplikaciju mozes preseliti na drugu lokaciju koja podrzava platformu koju koristis
<ivoks> cloud je termina za bilo koju od ovih usluga, jer nista nije vezano za neku lokaciju
<ivoks> s/termina/termin/
<Neuromanc> nda
<ivoks> sorry, link je ovdje toliko jadan da pisem i stiscem enter, pa ni ne znam sto na kraju izadje
<jelly> al mozes imati aplikaciju redundantno na dvije lokacije pa to opet nije cloud
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> koliko te to kosta?
<jelly> i mozes imati grid za racunanje pa to opet nije cloud
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> koliko te kostaju ti strojevi koje koristis jednom tjedno?
<jelly> tj. sve je to postojalo i prije nego su poceli svasta trpati pod cloud
<ivoks> ako radis racunanje 24/7, onda ti se isplati imati svoj grid
<jelly> srce ima svoj grid koji dilaju okolo po potrebi
<ivoks> u svim ostalim slucajevima placas struju i promet za nesto sto trenutno ne radi nista
<jelly> i imali su ga dok se rijec cloud koristila za vremensku pojavu
<ivoks> da, srce je provider i  kao takav nema potrebu za cloudom
<ivoks> jelly: joj, slozio sam i ja cluster od 64 strojeva
<jelly> ali nudi istu uslugu
<ivoks> compute clusteri su poznati vec godinama, nista novo
<jelly> kao "cloud' provider
<ivoks> zato se i cloud sastoji od tzv. compute nodova
<ivoks> u principiu je to ista stvar
<ivoks> samo sto ti srce ne omogucava da stavis koji god OS hoces
<jelly> dakle razlika je iskljucivo u skali
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> razlika je sto ti, kao kupac, biras OS
<ivoks> ti, kao kupac, biras sto ce biti u tvom clusteru
<ivoks> ne dobijes ROCKS i onda gledas sto ces s njime
<jelly> taj klaster ne usporedjujem sa IaaS nego sa stajaznam SaaS
<ivoks> kvragu, mozes i sloziti svoju vlastitu mrezu
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> to sve stoji samo za IaaS
<ivoks> SaaS nije cloud
<jelly> dobro onda PaaS
<ivoks> SaaS je termin koji se koristi vec desetljecima :)
<ivoks> pa da, srce je PaaS
<ivoks> i to isto postoji vec godinama
<jelly> i sad su automagicno postali cloud provider ili sta
<ivoks> ali kad imas IaaS, onda PaaS skalira ko apt-get ;)
<ivoks> pogledaj juju.ubuntu.com
<ivoks> moram gibati, pozdrav
<jelly> ćus
<Mmike> KLEWD!
<jelly> pazi da te ne klewpi po tintari
<lulz87> e jelly netko od vas je dogovorio da kladionice moraju hostati u HR radi zakona?
<lulz87> *govorio
<lulz87> vidim da supersport hosta u irskoj, jeste vi sigurnu za taj zakon?
<jelly> neke vrste financijskih podataka moraju biti u .hr
<jelly> frontend može biti di hoćeš
<jelly> i www.tele2.hr je u Å vediji
<jelly> pa to niš ne znači
<lulz87> pa sta nisu financijski podaci povezani sa bankom
<jelly> svaka pravna osoba mora voditi knjige
<jelly> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/07/hp_openstack_cloud_picks_ubuntu/
<lulz87> kako mi je drago da se http://www.ulovi.hr/auctions/pobjednici zatvara
<lulz87> legalna prijevara
<jelly> legalna?
<lulz87> daj pogledaj malo pobjednike
<lulz87> http://www.ulovi.hr/img/product_images/max/a9b349934fea4234ab047e2fe900f5ce8039c7bd.jpg
<jelly> whois veli CENTAR INTERNET KUPOVINE d.o.o.  Nad Lipom 4, 10 000 Zagreb, Hrvatska
<lulz87> ako ova bakica koristi internet onda stvarno nesto ne stima sa logikom
<lulz87> http://www.ulovi.hr/img/product_images/max/1211ed0ace8be3129730fe05270160861ed4f262.jpg
<lulz87> ovo ne treba ni komentirat :)
<lulz87> sve su namjestili
<jelly> pa... ne trebaju ti slike da skuzis da te stvar sumnjiva, ali pomazu
<lulz87> pomazi jer sam ulovio jednu sliku na ceskom sajtu iste tematike :D
<lulz87> bile su iste, ali drugo ime
<jelly> i jesi prijavio optiminoj abuse sluzbi?
<lulz87> pa prijavljeno je vec prije godinu dana ako ne i vise
<lulz87> cak su i prijetili cesarici.net
<lulz87> kao, govorite lazne informacije, tuzit cemo vas. bla bla
<lulz87> http://www.cesarica.net/t6344/ulovi-hr-komentari-dojmovi/
<jelly> lako za komentare i dojmove, stavi dva screenshota jedan uz drugi i posalji opet
<jelly> ili bolje, posalji dns sluzbi u carnet
<lulz87> velim ti, vec su ih prijavili
<lulz87> ocito se gasi sve,
<lulz87> cak su bili obavijesteni i portali, ali ocito su potkupljeni
<lulz87> jer je nakon nekog vremena, bio istaknut banner na indexu
<jelly> ne sjecam se kak se zvala (originalna?) engleska i talijanska stranica
<lulz87> ma ima ih na tonu, imo sam tu skriptu
<lulz87> manupuliras sa licitacijama
<lulz87> botovi licitiraju sami sa sobom
<lulz87> sve dok stvarne uplate ne premasu vrijednost robe
<jelly> a gle, ak su pokupili 50k kn imaju profit vise nego sto su ulozili
<jelly> ak mogu na televiziji igrice za pozivima koji "sigurno dobijaju" i babe gatare, sto ne bi i ovo
<lulz87> a cuj, dok zovem igrice imam neku sansu, ali ovdje je botovi nadmecu sami sa sobom
<lulz87> uzas sve to
<lulz87> a forum im za inat 403 forbidden :D
<jelly> ista je stvar, ljudi zovu dok se ne prijedje cifra
<lulz87> ma budale...
<SilverSpace> tak je moja frendica ulupala za jedno vece 500 na inpulse
<SilverSpace> sva sreca kaj je drugi dan rekla kaj je radila
<SilverSpace> pa smo je urazumili
<SilverSpace> jel vam radi http://www.novilist.hr
<SilverSpace> meni ne
<lulz87> radi
<lulz87> http://www.novilist.hr/Scena/Showbiz/Jacques-Houdek-krece-na-ekspresnu-dijetu-uz-pomoc-prvaka-u-bodybuildingu
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona.png
<SilverSpace> i tako svaki link
<Mmike> daj pejstaj tu url
<SilverSpace> http://www.novilist.hr/cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  ne taj, onaj sto si u jpgu stavio
<SilverSpace> nemam ga vise
<SilverSpace> Mmike: tako i ovaj gore otvori
<SilverSpace> http://www.novilist.hr/Scena/Showbiz/Jacques-Houdek-krece-na-ekspresnu-dijetu-uz-pomoc-prvaka-u-bodybuildingu
<SilverSpace> tj. ne otvori
<Mmike> SilverSpace, meni radi ok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti ovo otvori http://www.novilist.hr/cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> nego dobijem balonceka
<SilverSpace> http://www.novilist.hr/img-sys/header.jpg
<Mmike> odo pojest, brb
<lulz87> uglavnom imas http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<lulz87> tocno za te stvari
<SilverSpace> za kaj
<lulz87> za pitanja dali vam radi sajt
<SilverSpace> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/Prikaz_zaslona-11.png
<SilverSpace> evo kaj meni otvara www.novilist.hr
<sale> SilverSpace: mijenjao se IP, imali su prevelik TTL, tako da se preko tvojeg providera domena resolvea na stari server, umjesto na novi
<sale> SilverSpace: lupi, dig novilist.hr
<sale> vjerojatno neces dobiti IP 188.138.18.150
<sale> neko neki treci
<sale> s/neko/nego
<civija> nemoj to ukucavati to ce ti pobrisati sve
<civija> to te sale zeli navuci
<sale> civija: pa desiiii? :-)
<civija> zivio sale :)
<sale> likewise :-)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<sale> civija: nema te previse ovdje. Opet lurkas, a?
<SilverSpace> civija: hvala 
<SilverSpace> jel ti vidis sto mi hoce napraviti
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> sale: pomalo lurkam i pomalo se ukljucim kad ima kokica :)
<sale> :-)
<sale> SilverSpace: lol. Ae baci oko na 'man dig' :-)
<SilverSpace> sale: bas sam taj dobio
<SilverSpace> ip
<sale> SilverSpace: a, dig www.novilist.hr ?
<sale> isti IP?
<SilverSpace> drugi je sad
<SilverSpace> 188.138.16.93
<sale> eto ti problema :-)
<SilverSpace> hm 
<sale> SilverSpace: kol'ki je TTL? (broj izmedu www.novilist.hr. i IN...)?
<SilverSpace> 251881
<sale> :-D
<sale> ok, za 3 dana ces moci vidjeti njihov site :-)
<SilverSpace> lol 
<sale> jedino ako Metronet, ili koji ti je god ISP, ne flusha dns cache za tu domenu
<SilverSpace> vec tri dana to i traje
<SilverSpace> :)
<chaky> civija: jesi rootao Desire?
<SilverSpace> znaci ima nade za mene
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> chaky: jesam
<chaky> woho
<sale> SilverSpace: ima :-)
<sale> bbl
<SilverSpace> chaky: laze papak 
<civija> imam svjedoke ...
<chaky> SilverSpace: ma postupak s onim alatom revolutionary.in traje minut, tako da je cijeli postupak bezveze
<chaky> ja na desire i sgs2 vrtim android 2.3.7
<civija> koji rom?
<chaky> oxygen
<chaky> Desire mi izdrzi vise od 3 dana :)
<civija> a kako to da si uzeo sgs2 a ne sensation?
<SilverSpace> i dobro sto ga nije uzeo
<chaky> interna memorija na sensationu je mizerna za usporedbu na sgs2, a kostaju skooro pa isto
<igustin> SilverSpace: stavi si točan IP u /etc/hosts i trebalo bi ti raditi
<chaky> civija: sgs2 ima 16GB interne memorije + utor na microSD karticu :)
<civija> znam to
<chaky> e
<civija> je li to glavni razlog ili ?
<Mmike> ivoks je uzeo sensation
<Mmike> pa je pljuvao tu :)
<Mmike> chaky, cime backupiram telefon prije rooranja?
<Mmike> rootanja
<Mmike> u biti bi samo kontakte/smsove i kalendar backupirao
<civija> dobro ivoks je malo specifican slucaj :)
<chaky> civija: pa i ne bas, sgs2 su hvalili na sva usta
<Mmike> auh, i noteove i easymoney stuff i 
<Mmike> i sve
<civija> Mmike: titanium backup pro :)
<chaky> ne znam da li titanium zahtjeva root
<ivoks> Mmike: da, imam sensation
<ivoks> i vec sam izgubio garanciju
<civija> onda mybackup pro :)
<ivoks> jer sam tisucama km od zagreba, a sranje se raspada
<ivoks> pa sam ga morao lijepiti
<ivoks> za sto me je servis upozorio da znaci gubitak jamstva
<civija> kako se raspada?
<Mmike> civija, thnx
<civija> zar nije aluminijsko kuciste?
<ivoks> ispala tipka za glasnocu
<ivoks> doslovno ispala
<chaky> ivoks: rootanje mobitela sigurno nije razloga ispadanja volume tipke :)))
<ivoks> tipka od 5cm je zalijepsljena na povrsini od 2mm za gmalu gumicu
<ivoks> jebemti mrezu ovdje
<chaky> Mmike: nakon rootanja, za backup aplikacija i njihovih podataka koristi Titanium backup. Odlicno radi. Samo uvijek radi backup user aplikacija, a ne user + system.
<civija> chaky: sto to?
<chaky> ja jos koristim smsbackup+ za sms i tel. pozive.
<Mmike> chaky, bitno mi je da mogu taj backup koristiti van mobitela
<Mmike> to se moze?
<Mmike> jebemti kakcu ja zakasnit :/
<igustin> ima koja app koja snima telefonske razgovore? ;)
<igustin> da, znam da to nije legalno
<chaky> igustin: mislim da ima
<ivoks> ja koristim go sms pro
<chaky> i ja
<ivoks> on u sebi vec ima backup za sms
<ivoks> kao i podrsku za facebook chat, pa ga vidis skupa s porukama od iste osobe
<chaky> meni smsbackup+ radi odlicno
<chaky> igustin: http://www.appbrain.com/search?q=record%20calls
<igustin> chaky: wow, ty
<ivoks> note: snimanje razgovora bez znanja druge osobe je na granice zakonitosti, a svakako nije dozvoljeno za uporabu na sudu :)
<igustin> 17:42 < igustin> da, znam da to nije legalno
<igustin> ^^
<igustin> pitam informativno (ionako nemam Android mob), a poslužilo bi mi isključivo kao memo/notes
<igustin> umjesto da ručno pišem bilješke u mob ili na papir
<SilverSpace> pa imas default aplikaciju za snimanje kao diktafon
<igustin> to je drugo, pitanje je da li ona može snimati drugu stranu (obično ne)
<SilverSpace> aha sad skuzio za sto ti trebas :)
<igustin> ;)
<igustin> a vidi gore za novilist, pa probaj
<SilverSpace> igustin: da to ce raditi na to se nisam ni sjetio
<CrazyLemon> ja sam tražio takav app (za snimanje razgovora) i više manje su fail ..il ne snimaju il moraš imat razgovor na zvučniku da uopšte šta čuješ 
<igustin> SilverSpace: ali nije mi jasno zašto ovi iz Novog lista nisu smanjili TTL prije seljenja weba, nevjerojatno :-/
<ivoks> igustin: lag :)
<igustin> koji lag? :S :)
<igustin> u pristupu? ;)
<ivoks> ma ovdje mreza
<ivoks> sve ono sto sam napisao vezano za legalnost
<ivoks> vec sam lupio enter prije nego sam vidio tvoj post
<ivoks> dapace, cak nisam ni vidio ovo sto sam napisao
<ivoks> laptop je vec bio u sleepu :)
<ivoks> nisam ni znao da je proslo
<igustin> a, to ;)
<ivoks> pih, eto i ekipe iz microsofta
<igustin> pogledaj ih u oči i vrisni "I'm your worst nightmare!" :D
<ivoks> http://www.platak.com/Podaci/c1.jpg
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> igustin: microsfot je otvoreniji i pristupacniji od nekih drugih kompanija
<ivoks> npr., apple, sony
<igustin> pa, tu bih se čak i složio ;)
<ivoks> ovdje nema ljudi iz applea, ali ima iz sonya :)
<igustin> ljudi iz Applea su na pogrebu :-/
<igustin> ček, koja je to točno konfa?
<igustin> nisi valjda prešao na tamnu stranu? :D
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> openstack design and conference
<ivoks> ne postoji tamna strana
<igustin> ali se kužimo svejedno ;)
<neuroman> ja sam na tamnoj strani
<neuroman> a preći ću na još tamniju
<neuroman> imam sluzbeni iphone i privatni x1 win
<neuroman> a prelazim na sluzbeni BB
<ivoks> BB? lol, pa to je prakticki mrtvo
<neuroman> to i ja velim
<ivoks> ovaj stallman je budala
<neuroman> ali digli bb server i fura se korporativna sigurnost ovo ono
<neuroman> a taman sam se fino navikao na iphone
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa kada je bio pametan
<ivoks> kaj u hr pada snijeg?
<igustin> ponegdje
<igustin> temp je -20° u odnosu na jučer
<ivoks> nije ni ovdje puno toplije
<ivoks> ali im prognoziraju 25-30 za vikend
<ivoks> sad je izmedju 15 i 20
<igustin> cm ili °? :)
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> stupnjeva C
<igustin> ok, mislio sam cm snijega ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> http://www.index.hr/images2/pijavicadubronvik-Nevenjerk.jpg
<ivoks> to je cool :D
<igustin> chaky: daj ga
<igustin> :)
<SilverSpace> Salzburg-Medvescak Zagreb 19.15
<SilverSpace> jos malo
<SilverSpace> gledam KAC - Vienna
<SilverSpace> 0:0 prva trecina
<SilverSpace> 0:!
<SilverSpace> 0:1
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<neuroman> koji idioti navijački...
<neuroman> turci su dobro napravili:)
<neuroman> tak bi trebalo na jedno godinu dana u cijeloj europi s nogometom:)
<ivoks> sto je bilo?
<ivoks> ah, citam
<ivoks> 2:4!
<ivoks> wow!
<ivoks> protiv red bulla!
<ivoks> wow!
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> tri komada u trecoj
<SilverSpace> fuck
<neuroman> ?
<SilverSpace> 6:4
<SilverSpace> izgubise
<neuroman> Biliću, ubij se, molim te...
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> nije on kriv kaj ne zna
<neuroman> kriv je Å¡to se gura tamo za Å¡to nije
<SilverSpace> fuck 
<SilverSpace> i drugi put 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> pa nisu valjda medvjedi izgubili?!
<ivoks> PA KAK?!
<ivoks> pa kaj je to bilo na kraju?
<ivoks> sve u power playu su ovi dali
<ivoks> dam se kladiti na suca
<ivoks> 4 gola u 8 i pol minuta?!
<jelly-home> http://www.google.hr/logos/2011/croatian_independence_day-2011-hp.jpg
<ivoks> hehe nice
<ivoks> ovaj, zgodno
<jelly-home> Niče!
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-08
 * alecn slaps MmikeT around a bit with a large trout
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: spavas ili gledas
 * picka_materina slaps MmikeDOMA around a bit with a large trout
<butlouder> bok ljudi
<butlouder> ima neko? :)
<butlouder> uglavnom me zanima jel netko narucivao sta od obleke sa canonical shopa? 
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> majice su im katastrofa kvalitete
<butlouder> a onaj hoodie, izgleda taman za Å¡picu :)
<butlouder> troškovi?
<SilverSpace> ?
<butlouder> koju majcu si uzimao od ovih http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=14
<SilverSpace> ovu i jednu crnu sa ubuntu znakom http://shop.canonical.com/images/s/UBN11008.jpg
<SilverSpace> nisam nista od novih
<SilverSpace> i cisto sumljam da su se popravili kvalitetom
<butlouder> ja sam si razmišljao o flisu ili onnoj s kapuljačom al ak kažeš da kvaliteta baš nije...hm
<butlouder> jel su bar poslali u nekom normalnom roku, koliko si čekao dostavu?
<SilverSpace> moguce da je hoodie dobra
<SilverSpace> od regatte onaj flis je ok 
<SilverSpace> to sam si uzeo
<butlouder> super, thnx. Samo mi reci za veličinu, birao si napamet ili imaju neki size chart..nisam nasao?
<SilverSpace> napamet
<butlouder> jesi placao neke carine za flis?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> doslo bez placanja osim postarina 
<SilverSpace> koju mozes vidjeti kod narucivanja
<SilverSpace> cca narucio sam 60$ i nista nisu carinili
<butlouder> to si jos ove godine narucivao ili prije?
<SilverSpace> prije
<SilverSpace> prosle
<SilverSpace> leto
<butlouder> onda jos nisu tak sve gledali ove. U svakom slucaju ti hvala na infu
<butlouder> ugodan weekend ;)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, a?
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: jutro :)
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, ma jok
<MmikeDOMA> bio frend jucer pa se malo zalili
<MmikeDOMA> a nocas je momacka
<SilverSpace> :) da malo 
<MmikeDOMA> tak da sumnjam da cu gledat :/
<MmikeDOMA> kak je bilo?
<SilverSpace> ok kvalifikacije
<SilverSpace> hamilton se opet posro
<SilverSpace> nije stigo u zanji krug
<SilverSpace> pa su ga prestigli batton i vittel
<SilverSpace> vittel je 1
<MmikeDOMA> Jel' bilo kakvih incindenatra?
<MmikeDOMA> Jebemti, nisam gledao nit jucer trening
<SilverSpace> ne bas tu i tam koje izljetanje
<SilverSpace> nista strasno
<SilverSpace> odoh nesto jest gladan sam ko pas probudio se rano :)
<MmikeDOMA> koji ja peh imam
<MmikeDOMA> najbolja staza u sezoni i ja necu moc gledat :/
<neuroman> je, teški peh:)
<MmikeDOMA> srce strgano
<MmikeDOMA> imam 3 FTP programa za Android
<MmikeDOMA> tj, ftp servera
<MmikeDOMA> i nit jedan ne radi
<MmikeDOMA> uvijkk dobijem 'permission denied' nad fileovima
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<MmikeDOMA> ima veze i sa klijentom, cini se :)
<neuroman> hm
<neuroman> to ne bi trebalo biti tako teško...
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<MmikeDOMA> nebi , da
<MmikeDOMA> al' mc nezna, neznam zasto
<MmikeDOMA> lftp radi ok
<MmikeDOMA> al' samo sa FTPServer, SwiftFTP ne radi
<SilverSpace> he
<MmikeDOMA> s cime da najlakse obrisem sve slike s mobitela? :)
<MmikeDOMA> ok, naso :)
<SilverSpace> opet mi ventilator na procu zvoni
<ivoks> aahhh... doma :)
<SilverSpace> kaj vec 
<rsedak> outro
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> oooutro
<rsedak> sto ima novoga?
<SilverSpace> ma nis osim zimuljage
<SilverSpace> upravo updejtam garmina 
<rsedak> ja sam napokon poceo fotografreti legice :-)
<SilverSpace> jes slozio 
<rsedak> odavno i preslozio
<rsedak> svako preslagivanje fotografiram
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ove godine sam malo biciklirao
<SilverSpace> cca 1000km
<rsedak> wow
<SilverSpace> malo je to
<SilverSpace> prosle godine nesto vise od 4000km
<rsedak> wow^wow
<rsedak> :-)
<rsedak> zapravo wow*4
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> najvise u jednom danu sam napravio u proljece ove godine 94km
<neuroman> o susjed:)
<rsedak> o susjed :-)
<SilverSpace> hm
<acer_> hy ima li koga od admina 
<acer_> ne mogu pristupiti forumu
<sale> acer_: koji ti je username?
<acer_> acer
<acer_> super sto si se javio
<sale> ok, daj mi minutu
<acer_> rentam.sebe@....
<acer_> je mail
<sale> acer_: novi pristupni podaci su ti poslani mailom
<acer_> ja sam pokusava reset itd ali nikd nisam dobio mail
<sale> cudno. Jesi li provjerio spam folder? Mozda je mail zalutao u njega
<acer_> nije sve sam provjeravao
<acer_> ali rijesio si sve 
<acer_> dobio sam kod
<acer_> i prijavljen sam
<acer_> hvala najlipsa
<sale> np
<ivoks> laku noc
<sale> ln
#ubuntu-hr 2011-10-09
<SilverSpace> jutroo
<SilverSpace> eh sad ga jergovic sere
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<api984> dan
<api984> sta ima
<api984> SilverSpace, si probao qEMU/KVM ili Virtualbox
<SilverSpace> qemu da
<SilverSpace> bez kvm jer mi proc to ne podrzava
<SilverSpace> imam i VB
<api984> testiram koji bi trebao biti kao bolji
<SilverSpace> VB koji puno bolje radi 
<api984> nesto kao KVM da radi brze jer ide preko BIOSa
<api984> hardware virtualizacija?
<api984> nisam jos procitao i naucio cake kod toga
<SilverSpace> ako ti procesor to podrzava
<api984> da
<api984> zato kazem
<api984> bito da u biosu ima navedeno
<api984> onda znas da radi
<api984> jos nisam testirao kvm do kraja
<api984> mislim da disk IO radi jako jako lose
<api984> stavio sam na virtIO adapter
<api984> moram probat nest da vidim
<SilverSpace> meni se vuce ko puz u qemu
<api984> zato kažem
<api984> jako čudno
<api984> imam 10.04
<api984> stavio jer je LTS
<SilverSpace> Could not initialize KVM, will disable KVM support
<api984> virtualbox cu probat
<api984> i vmware neznam
<SilverSpace> VB 
<api984> ok
<api984> danas cu win inst na VB
<api984> samo lightroom3 , logmein, teamviewer koristim na njemu
<api984> di bloka ubuntu kad napunis ram
<api984> ti bloka..... 
<SilverSpace> kak to mislis
<SilverSpace> mislis da uspori
<api984> da
<api984> vidim da kad napunim ram pocne stekao
<api984> ocito jer ide po swapu
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> koliko imas rama
<api984> imam samo jadnih 2gb rama
<api984> krepala su mi 2  modula
<SilverSpace> hm https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/gbchcmhmhahfdphkhkmpfmihenigjmpp
<dodobas> hebo google gmail
<dodobas> dobio sam 25 mailova od facebooka jer...
<dodobas> pazi ovo adresa dodo.basic === dodobasic
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> hm 11.10 nece biti LTS?
<SilverSpace> koji je zadnji lts
<jelly-home> 10.04
<SilverSpace> eto 
<SilverSpace> 04 su lts
<jelly-home> po cemu?
<jelly-home> mislio sam da je LTS svakih 18 mjeseci
<jelly-home> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.28Precise_Pangolin.29 veli da je sljedeci 12.04 LTS
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> ne radi mi ovaj Chrome Remote Desktop
<SilverSpace> crni ekran prikaze samo 
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao to
<dodobas> koji soft za backup na androidu
<chaky> dodobas: titanium backup pro ako imas root, a ako ne onda probaj MyBackup Pro.
<chaky> dodobas: ovi programi rade backup aplikacija + njihovih podataka, ako pak zelis raditi image sustava za kasnije napraviti restore ako sto podje krivo, onda moras imati roota te napraviti nandroid backup iz recovery-a
<dodobas> ma cura trazi da joj rootam htc hero
<dodobas> i sad nisam siguran jel dovoljno staviti rooted image + clockwork ili amon ra pa onda dignuti custom image 
<chaky> moras imati clockworkmod recovery ili AmonRa, njega ce ti ubaciti softver kojeg budes koristio za dobiti root, npr. revolutionary.in
<dodobas> sto je taj revolutionary.in
<chaky> softver za rootanje :)
<chaky> sve ti sam obavi
<chaky> ako je htc hero podrzan
<chaky> to vec ne znam, ja sam ga koristio na Desire
<chaky> uglavnom, moras imati rootan image + recovery, npr. clockworkmod
<dodobas> cini se da nije...
<dodobas> znaci mogao bih pratiti ovo
<dodobas> http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/HTC_Hero_%28GSM%29:_Full_Update_Guide
<dodobas> pa onda staviti koji god image
<chaky> probaj
<chaky> da, koji god image, ali mora biti rootan, inace nema smisla radiit root, ako ces ostati bez njega
<dodobas> a dobro uvijek onda mogu ponovno
<chaky> istina
<dodobas> hebo google. evo ga opet...
<dodobas> Bok Ujko,
<dodobas> Facebook račun povezan  sa dodo.basic@gmail.com je  nedavno reaktiviran.
<dodobas> Ako to nisi ti koji je reaktivirao ovaj korisnički račun, molimo vas da posjetite naš centar za pomoć http://www.facebook.com/help/?topic=security
<dodobas> Hvala,
<dodobas> ono nek odjebu...
<dodobas> Facebook tim
<SilverSpace> lol
<dodobas> nema nikakve veze...
<dodobas> prvo ga aktivira... onda dobije 20tak 'prijatelj requestova' i sad ga opet aktivira
<dodobas> kako je google glup...
<dodobas> oslo to sve u K
<jelly-home> dodobas: jesi  siguran da je to pravi mail od facebooka a ne neka navlakusa
<jelly-home> mijesanje drugog lica jednine i mnozine je u najmanju ruku sumnjivo
<dodobas> jelly-home: Received: from mx-out.facebook.com
<jelly-home> dodobas: stavi kompletne Received negdje
<dodobas> http://pastie.org/2666395
<dodobas> 14 mailova...
<jelly-home> ja, izgleda pravi, cak i spf prolazi
<dodobas> sto znaci da je za google dodo.basic === dodobasic
<dodobas> sto je grozno
<jelly-home> nisam siguran da to stoji
<dodobas> eto posalji mail na dodob.basic ako ga dobijem onda prolazi :D
<dodobas> *dodo.basic
<jelly-home> ha gle, jebote
<jelly-home> posaljem si na imeprezime bez tocke i stvarno dodje
<jelly-home> cek da stavim jedno 15 tocaka
<jelly-home> http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&ctx=mail&answer=10313
<jelly-home> Gmail doesn't recognize dots as characters within usernames, you can add or remove the dots from a Gmail address without changing the actual destination address; they'll all go to your inbox, and only yours. In short: 
<jelly-home>     * homerjsimpson@gmail.com = hom.er.j.sim.ps.on@gmail.com
<jelly-home>     * homerjsimpson@gmail.com = HOMERJSIMPSON@gmail.com
<jelly-home>     * homerjsimpson@gmail.com = Homer.J.Simpson@gmail.com
<dodobas> ok... ali, moze li se onda otvoriti racun s tockom
<dodobas> :D
<jelly-home> da, ja sam otvorio s tockom
<dodobas> uz uvijet da vec postoji bez tocke...
<jelly-home> vjerojatno ne, jer ne bi bio jedinstven
<dodobas> evo, opet sam deaktivirao koricnički račun d:
<jelly-home> kod mene je to jednostavnije rijeseno, nemam fejs pa se ne moze deaktivirati
<dodobas> pa nemam niti ja
<dodobas> u tome i je fora :D
<jelly-home> to ti samo MISLIÅ 
<dodobas> google je kupio facebook
<SilverSpace> borba
<dodobas> hmm, ne mogu rootati uredaj... htc hero
<dodobas> tj. ne mogu dobiti root prava
<dodobas> iako root appovi uredno jave da je sve rootano
<SilverSpace> hm
<dodobas> terminal app-> su 
<dodobas> permission denied
<dodobas> nemogu niti flashati recovery preko adb-a...
<SilverSpace> dodobasica nisi nesto dobro naptravila :))
<dodobas> iako... naletim tu i tamo... you need to downgrade to older version
<SilverSpace> pitaj google http://is.gd/ErI2NI :)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-01
<ZDroid> pozdrav svima
<ZDroid> da li je ovde neko od koordinatora
<ZDroid> ubuntu-hr
<ZDroid> ???
<MmikeDOMA> #define koordinator
<ZDroid> hvala
<ZDroid> Mmike: pvt
<Mmike> ZDroid, ma, pricaj tu :)
<ZDroid> ok
<ZDroid> prvo da se predstavim
<ZDroid> jedan sam od članova časopisa LiBRE! (libre.lugons.org)
<ZDroid> *tima časopisa
<ZDroid> odnosno deo sam redakcije
<ZDroid> tamo sam VD izvršnog urednika, grafički urednik i deo marketinškog tima
<ZDroid> želeli bi smo da kontaktiramo FLOSS zajednice iz ex-YU republika
<ZDroid> sa LZS smo u dobrim odnosima
<ZDroid> to je jedina zajednica van Srbije
<ZDroid> koju smo kontakitrali
<ZDroid> *kontaktirali
<ZDroid> želeli bi smo da nam se i vi pridružite
<ZDroid> hvala unapred
<ZDroid> Mmike: izvoli :)
<Mmike> odlicno!
<Mmike> kako mislis da bismo mogli pridonjeti?
<ZDroid> ovako
<ZDroid> u našem časopisu
<ZDroid> postoji strana
<ZDroid> sa prijateljima časopisa
<ZDroid> što više zajednica tamo ima to je bolje
<ZDroid> to je prvo
<ZDroid> a drugo je bilo kakav vid pomoći
<ZDroid> u nekom od narednih brojeva bi mogao da bude istorijat o vama (Ubuntu Hrvatska)
<ZDroid> možete i napisati tekst o nečemu što do sada nije pisano (ali ponovo da upada u temu o slobodnom softveru)
<ZDroid> možete nam pomoći tako što će neko od vaših članova posati član naše redakcije
<ZDroid> odnosno bilo Å¡ta
<ZDroid> bitno je imati dobre odnose sa ostalim zajednicama iz regiona
<ZDroid> pošto je LiBRE! časopis koji uređuju ljudi iz celog regiona (za sad iz Srbije, Hrvatske i BiH (zapravo Republike Srpske))
<weshmashian> \o
<ZDroid> ja sam tamo najmlađi, al' imam dosta "titula" :D
<dodobas> yeloo
<ZDroid> Hallo! (tako Nemci kažu "Zdravo!")
<Mmike> ZDroid, bilo bi izvrsno kad bi poslao krakav mail na info@ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> erm, kratak :)
<ZDroid> ok
<ZDroid> chaky-ju sam poslao pp odavno
<Mmike> naime, udruga se prvenstveno bavi odrzavanjem posluzitelja na kojem je hrvatski mirror ubuntu arhive, a nakon toga se bavi prevodjenjem ubuntua na hrvatski
<ZDroid> pa sad malo čeprkam po IRC
<ZDroid> da
<Mmike> mala smo zajednica, i svi (manje vise) imamo druge poslove pa ne posvecujemo udruzi puno vremena
<ZDroid> ok
<ZDroid> Verovatno će vam skoro stići mail sa potpisom "LiBRE! tim" (bez navodnika)
<budz0r> jutro
<ZDroid> bilo da ga ja pošaljem bilo da ga neko drugi iz redakcije pošalje ;)
<Mmike> no worraz, samo dalje
<Mmike> budz0r, nego, kad smo vec kod servera, kad si se zadnji put ulogirao u isti? :)
<budz0r> :)
<ZDroid> hvala svima
<budz0r> budemo sad napravili mali apdejt
<ZDroid> samo, da li bi ste mogli da napravite baner za naš časopis
<ZDroid> 886x299 px
<budz0r> Mmike: kad smo vec kod prozivanja, 2 Organizacija moderator request(s) waiting, nemam pass za to
<Mmike> BotaniCar, hm?
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> The independent organisation iCasualties estimates a higher US death toll, recording 2,125 to date.
<ivoks> iCasualties
<ivoks> o ljudski rode, mutav li si u p m
<ravilov> yo
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj | http://ubuntu-hr.org | Posljednju inacicu Ubuntua mozete preuzeti na adresi http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com | Izasao je Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS! | Druzenje u 'Zlatnom Medi' u Savskoj ulici, u cetvrtak, 4.10.2012., u 18:30. Tko nas ne poznaje, na stolu ce biti laptop s Ubuntu logom
<ivoks> jebemti t-com adsl
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ivoks: uf, zasto ne u medvedgrau u adzijinoj 
<jelly> zlatni medo se grozno srozao po usluzi i kvaliteti klope
<ivoks> a eto...
<ivoks> tamo smo se uvijek nalazili, pa valjda zato
<jelly> al pivnica medvedgrad se preselila ;-)
<ivoks> znam
<budz0r> jelly: u savskoj ima veliki parking
<ivoks> mi linuxasi se kupamo u lovi pa nam treba 8 metarski parking za nase ladje :)
<jelly> moze parking biti velik koliko god hoces kad su nam se tamo dvaput zamjerili
<jelly> (nam... zlatni medo je 6 minuta od mog posla; tamo samo obicavali ici na gablec)
<ivoks> evo, slijedeci put ce biti negdje drugdje
<jelly> nod nod
<ivoks> nije bas da je meni pivnica super, ali vecina zeli u pivnicu, pa eto :)
<ivoks> da se mene pita, isli bi na korejski bbq, da postoji :)
<jelly> gangnam style
<Mmike> jelly, kako upalim disk nakon st osam ga ugasio ?
<Mmike> eh, sto sam ovo dobro opisao :) :)
<ivoks> na tipku On :)
<jelly> Mmike: rescanaj bus opet
<jelly> oho, novi računi imaju IBAN umjesto banke i računa, i nije "opća uplatnica" nego "nalog za nacionalna plaćanja"
<jelly> i model je HR01 a ne samo 01
<ivoks> opet nesto novo
<ivoks> koristi li netko openvpn ovdje? :)
<jelly> (obrazac HUB 3A)
<Mmike> ivoks, ja
<drj_cro> ivoks: ja
<drj_cro> vid zabava 4.10og :)
<ivoks> znate mozda... jel se moze definirati interface name za tunnel interface?
<ivoks> npr... da ne ide tun0, tun1, vec da mu kazem, ovaj ce biti tun10, ovaj ce biti tun99 i sl.
<drj_cro> mislim da moze
<ivoks> misliti je d... znati :)
<jelly> moji vpnc su vpn0, moji n2n su edge0, ne vidim zasto openvpn ne bi mogao
<ivoks> vidis... nisam probao staviti tun90 umjesto tun0
<drj_cro> ak stavis dev tun99 umjesto dev tun,nebi li ga on postavio na tun99
<ivoks> bas cu to sad probat
<ivoks> bome... radi :)
<jelly> vjerojatno mozes staviti i ivoksrula0
<ivoks> ma dovoljno mi je samo da svaki put bude isto
<Mmike> ivoks, moze se
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ ifstat
<Mmike>        eth0               teredo               rfl0       
<Mmike>  KB/s in  KB/s out   KB/s in  KB/s out   KB/s in  KB/s out
<ivoks> da, znam, vec sam slozio
<ivoks> hvala :)
<Mmike> client
<Mmike> dev-type tun
<Mmike> dev rfl0
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eto :)
<ivoks> ajde da i ja nesto naucim od vas :)
 * ivoks hides :)
<jelly> Mmike: a zasto rfl
<Mmike> jelly, od 'reflected'
<Mmike> inace imam i mnw za manwin i yzltd za yaz services
<Mmike> al' su down trenutno
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/5494875
<ivoks> pauza
<ivoks> http://www.eduroam.hr/installer_status.php
<ivoks> vidi lika :D
<ivoks> navodno miljenik zenske publike :)
<ivoks> brijem, ne dugo :D
<civija> hah, google search aplikacija na mobitelu pokazuje zauzece od 1.17 TB :)
<ivoks> postali su strogi s IP adresama
<ivoks> hetzner mi ne zeli dati jos jedan IPv4
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto?
<Mmike> misilm, kaj su ti rekli, zastso nedaju?
<Mmike> mi isto ne dajemo vise badava, sad naplacujemo
<ivoks> nisam ni htio badava
<ivoks> for this purpose you can't get an additional IP.
<ivoks> This purpose is not in accordance with RIPE guidelines.
<ivoks> http://www.ripe.net/ripe/docs/ripe-553
<ivoks> a zahtjev je bio 'htio bi vrtiti neke servise na drugoj IP adresi'
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ivoks> moram priznati, nije losa ova zarafa
<ivoks> fino se integrira s postojecim postfixom i ldapom
<ivoks> za razliku od zimbre
<Mmike> zarafa?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mail/calendar/docs/djidje/midje
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/panika-u-beogradu--atraktivna-menadzerica-namjerno-siri-aids-kako-bi-se-osvetila-muskom-rodu-/1057204/
<ivoks> Mmike: i radi s androidom
<Mmike> ivoks, treba android app?
<ivoks> ako ti andorid podrzava active sync, onda ne
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> to je exchange replacement
<ivoks> vise-manje svi htci/lgi/samsunzi i slicno to podrzavaju
<ivoks> da
<jelly> ja bi to, al da radi za x tisuca domena
<ivoks> pa probaj :)
<jelly> ivoks: koje sheme imas u ldapu za mail?
<rut> oo . pa evo unix specijalaca iz iskona
<ivoks> ovaj nije povezan s ldapom, ali namjeravam to napraviti za jednog klijenta
<jelly> openldap mi je antipatican otkad sam ga slagao za ustanove
<ivoks> ma zasto?
<jelly> krsio se
<SilverSpace> hm hm izgleda da rpi za sada radi najbolje sa openelec OS xbmc mi radi ok
<ivoks> nisam imao takvih problema
<jelly> drugo, init skripta je bila bagava al to moze biti do debiana
<jelly> trece, libldap je smece kojeg je veliki problem debagirati
<jelly> slozis debug u pam modulu, koji proslijedi debug libraryju, koji salje debug info na fd 2 
<jelly> bez obzira sto servis koji trosi library koristi fd 2 za nesto sasvim deseto
<SilverSpace> lol komentar , dakle, kurve po novome više ne nazivamo starletama nego menadžericama?
<SilverSpace> dobro za znati :)
<jelly> rezultat: ukljucis debug -> vise nista ne radi
<ivoks> - On je prvi osjetio simptome, a zatim i njegova supruga. Pošto im je svakoga dana bilo sve lošije, otišli su na pregled kod privatnog liječnika i napravili analizu krvi. Tada su saznali da su oboje HIV pozitivni.
<ivoks> koji su to simptomi aidsa? koji glupi clanak
<SilverSpace> pa simptomi :)
<SilverSpace> otpadne ti ruka itd. 
<jelly> ne znam sto bi trebalo pisati umjesto "simptomi"
<SilverSpace> Bajić: Sanader laže, nikada mu ni bombonijeru nisam poklonio
<SilverSpace> hehe
<jelly> interesantno kako HRT bez problema daje Sanaderu minute da se reklamira
<SilverSpace> duznik duzniku vraca uslugu ;)
<jelly> umjesto da ga puste da trune kak se dolikuje 
<SilverSpace> i da ga sad zatvore radi istupa u javnosti
<SilverSpace> pa nek onda prica 
<jelly> nije problem u njemu, od njega ne bih ocekivao nista bolje, nego u ovima koji su mu dali priliku
<Mmike> stankovic je totalno podbacio
<Mmike> nije ga pitao - nista
<Mmike> nije mu napravio - nista
<Mmike> usro ga se
<ivoks> pa sanader je najjaci govornik u hrvatskoj
<ivoks> ne moze ga nitko nadmudrit
<ivoks> stankovic je 0 za njega
<ivoks> stankovic bi se trebao drzati lepe brene, severine i ostalih low iq likova :)
<hbogner> ja vam se necu moci prikljuciti u cetvrtak jer nisma u zg
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, kurac
<Mmike> da je htio, mogao je
<Mmike> sanader je kurac omj a ne govornik, mi smo seljaci svi
<ivoks> sanader ga je 2-3 puta okrenuo protiv samog sebe
<Mmike> ja nemrem vjerovat, lik, davno prije, sere i sere i sere, i nitko od novinara se ne digne i ne pita 'cekaj, kako to sad'?
<ivoks> ne kazem da nije govno, ali vjest je sa rijecima
<SilverSpace> hbogner: pa kuda ti lutas :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, karlovac, trebao bi vec danas, ali imam posla jos dana/sutra pa sutra idem
<hbogner> a petak u biograd
<SilverSpace> zastto wget nece downlodati sa https:
<hbogner> tako da popijet pivo i za mene :D
<ivoks> sampinjoni utopljeni u tabascu
<rut> silver: iskonovac to zna . samo cekaj da pogleda na google 
<jelly> naravno da zna, placaju ga da zna stvari
<rut> pomozi onda covjeku .. vidis da pita
<jelly> pomozi mu ti bero
<jelly> ja imam posla
<rut> nisam kompententan
<SilverSpace> ma ne treba mi pomoc rijesio to ja samo me zanima zasto wget ne skida sa https:
<jelly> skida, meni radi™ wget https://google.com/
<hbogner> SilverSpace, http://www.gnu.org/software/wget/manual/html_node/HTTPS-_0028SSL_002fTLS_0029-Options.html#HTTPS-_0028SSL_002fTLS_0029-Options
<SilverSpace> wget: not an http or ftp url:
<hbogner> koliko sam ha skuzio ako nije skompajliran sa podrskom za ssl onda nece, ili to nece samo neke opcije
<jelly> SilverSpace: u 12.10?
<rut> iskonovac je certificiran u svakom pogledu pa i u tom .. zato radi 
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma ne na rpi izgleda je je samo minimalna opcija wgeta :)
<SilverSpace> majstor stavio skriptu za upgrade na  https: link 
<SilverSpace> hebote i taj je malo jaci
<jelly> SilverSpace: vjerojatno je to busybox koji se pravi da je wget, uzmi onaj iz distre 
<ivoks> ili, vjerojatnije, neke distribucije jos nisu svladale openssl za arm
<jelly> ... koju god distru da imas na malini
<jelly> ivoks: lolwut
<SilverSpace> ma nema veze skinuo kod sebe na server pa wgetao na rpi :)
<jelly> openssl uvijek ima C fallback za buildanje, u krajnjoj liniji bit ce sporo al ce radit
<ivoks> https://github.com/joyent/node/issues/3685
<ivoks> ili...
<ivoks> https://github.com/joyent/node/issues/3906
<ivoks> rpi je... bah...
<ivoks> marketinski proizvod :)
<drj_cro> lol http://sistemac.carnet.hr/node/1111 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa je marketinski proizvod ali ok je za zajebanciju cekam da jelly dobije svoj da vidimo kakav je ovaj od 1G rama :)
<ivoks> rpi s 1gb rama?
<ivoks> opet, koja svrha ako ima isti procesor
<SilverSpace> ma ne rpi neki drugi model
<SilverSpace> onaj koji slici usb_u
<SilverSpace> android gore
<ivoks> pih :)
<ivoks> http://www.calxeda.com/technology/products/energycards/
<ivoks> to je ploca :)
<ivoks> http://www.calxeda.com/technology/products/energycards/quadnode/
<rut> ljepo sam ja napisao da je rpi malo bolji digitron :)
<jelly> ivoks: ma ne, neki Allwinner A10 SoC 
<jelly> bar je pravi armhf, i ima drivere za EGL za Linux
<SilverSpace> ivoks: npr. Cortex A5,1.0GHz
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/s3k04C
<ivoks> jelly: da, to je stroj
<ivoks> armv6...
<jelly> ne, v7
<ivoks> da, tvoje je v7
<ivoks> rpi je v6
<jelly> za razliku od ostalih vendora jefitinih armova, Allwinner a) ne zahtijevaju NDA b) postoji kontakt iz tvornice koji pise relativno pristojan engleski i moze gnjaviti da se video codec i library rebuildaju povremeno
<ivoks> rpi je cisto bacanje novaca
<jelly> tako da postoji relativno dobra mogucnost da ce se moci vrtiti Linux kak spada na tome, a ne samo Android
<ivoks> igranje s tehnologijom koja se vise ne koristi :)
<ivoks> jelly: armhf je podrzan od strane ubuntua
<jelly> ivoks: pa nije, imas GPIOva i mozes ga koristiti kao mikrokontroler sa pristojnim OSom i toolchainom
<ivoks> jelly: problem ce, naravno, biti butanje :)
<ivoks> ali ako koristi uboot, straha nema
<ivoks> jelly: jel ima sata kontroler?
<rut> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w4LfjFxU7g
<jelly> ivoks: da
<ivoks> jos ako uboot podrzava butanje sa diska... milina
<jelly> Mele A1000 je tipican proizvod sa tim cipom, android stb
<jelly> ako ima SD unutra, buta se prvo s njega
<jelly> ako nema SD tek onda se boota s internog NAND-a
<ivoks> ja sam do sad radio samo sa serverskim plocama
<ivoks> nikakav SDcard
<ivoks> vecina nema ni SATA kontroler
<jelly> ja bi idealno da ima sata i gigabit ethernet, ali takvi kostaju $200
<ivoks> ima ih i boljih od gigabitnom linka :)
<ivoks> gigabitnog
<jelly> nisu bolji za moju svrhu
<ivoks> SilverSpace: moras nauciti razliku izmedju armv6, armv7 i arm10, arm11
<ivoks> SilverSpace: arm11 je losiji od armv7
<ivoks> arm11 je armv6
<jelly> ivoks: doma mi ne treba IB ni FC ni SAS, imagine that
<ivoks> malo mutav nacin oznacavanja, al eto...
<ivoks> jelly: ma znam... velim, ja sam radio samo na proizvodima za server
<ivoks> jelly: neki su vec i u prodaji
<jelly> to je sad ko x86, imas od igracke (Atom) do lokomotive
<SilverSpace> je da su to glupo oznacili 
<ivoks> http://www.mitac.com/Business/GFX_servers.html
<ivoks> kupi si ovo za po doma :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hrpa media playera :) http://dx.com/s/android+4.0+media+player
<SilverSpace> definitivno je OpenELEC meni najbolji za Raspberry Pi
<ivoks> uh
<ivoks> nisam znao da je tyan mitacov brend
<hbogner> hmm, vidi i magellan je njihov
<hbogner> i mio i navman :D
<ivoks> i ovo
<ivoks> http://www.mitac.com/news/News_193.aspx
<ivoks> :)
<hbogner_> a neeeee
<hbogner_> hebeni dickonekt
<hbogner_> taman nesto uploadam
<hbogner_> grrrr
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJ5Kp6qRl3w
<jelly> hbogner_: na nekim dsl routerima mozes slozit da ti rekonekta npr. svaki dan izmedju 5 i 6 ujutro
<hbogner_> jelly, inace drzi 24 sata,izgleda da sam ga upalio u ovo doma, inace ga sam resetiram iza ponoci kad idem kasnije spavat
<jelly> hbogner_: aaa, danas je prvi
<hbogner_> ali thx, pogledat cu jer ovo t-comovo sranje to moze
<SilverSpace> http://porn.serverbear.com/
<jelly> hbogner_: provider mozda reze linkove 1. u mjesecu cesce zbog radi billing procesa
<hbogner_> ahaa
<hbogner_> zato znaci
<jelly> *wild guess* <g>
<hbogner_> jos micudno
<hbogner_> zadnji reset sam naprvaio u 2:30
<hbogner_> sve je moguce
<ivoks> meni prekinu link
<weshmashian> jelly: nego, kol'ko te krznenih zivotinjica dosao taj A10?
<ivoks> i onda u toku dana mi bace 'emigracija sranje'
<jelly> weshmashian: sad ih ima po $41 * krzno/zeleno
<weshmashian> jelly: interesting, tnx
<jelly> weshmashian: moj stick je skuplji, cca $56; na njuskalu su oko 500-600kn
<dodobas> jelly: jel taj A10, cemu ? ili samo ljepo zgledi?
<jelly> ne znam, nije jos stigao
<jelly> HDMI, wifi, usb host, 1GB memorije, 4GB NAND-a, default os je android 4.0
<SilverSpace> 41 days mi se ruter nije zgasio
<jelly> weshmashian: http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=allwinner+a10+tv&manual=y
<ivoks> ummm
<ivoks> ovo mi vise izglda kao end consumer uredjaj
<ivoks> http://beagleboard.org/hardware
<ivoks> ovo izgleda primamljivije
<ivoks> malo rama doduse
<ivoks> al zato... 
<ivoks> http://beagleboard.org/hardware-xM
<jelly> zato i kosta 3 puta vise
<SilverSpace> vec nude Galaxy Note 2 na njuskalu
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8AowdZ0Gq8
<ivoks> sad si ti zamisli sastanak sa 5-6
<hbogner> 5-6 takvih jezicnih strucnjaka?
<ivoks> da
<jelly> esaussie!
<jelly> pa ok mu je engleski
<ivoks> ovaj je jos ok, da
<jelly> probaj s talijanima pricat engleski ;-)
<weshmashian> jelly: sweet! tnx
<jelly> weshmashian: velim -- pitanje je koliko dobro i kada ce se na tome moci vrtiti linux a da sve radi
 * jelly uzeo manje-vise za razvoj
<jelly> trenutno video codec ne radi; EGL je napola strgan; X server je manje-vise framebuffer 
<jelly> (opengl ne postoji)
<weshmashian> jelly: ma meni treba nesto sto je em jeVtino, em relativno malo te da ga piknem na ethernet (ili wifi), ustekam u displej, dignem X-e i ajmo, nikakve fensi djidje-midje
<jelly> to je tu negdje
<weshmashian> raspi mi je izgledao zanimljivo cisto zbog toga, dodatni bonus je da moze vrtit HD 
<jelly> ovaj za sad ne moze, ne na linucu
<weshmashian> te ga u slucaju dosade mogu pretvorit u media center
<jelly> (moze na androidu sa mx playerom, xbmc se razvija)
<jelly> media center prek wifija ce biti problem
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> kad nestane struje, jednom
<Mmike> za uvijek
<Mmike> to ce bit milina :)
<obruT> Mmike: zato ja skupljam knjige i stripove :) a za prezivljavanje oko hrane i pica cu se vec snaci :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> jelly: je, been there, done that, dade se prezivit :)
<jelly> weshmashian: mene wifi kvaliteta nervira pa sam uzeo jos http://dx.com/p/usb-2-0-3-port-hub-with-rj45-ethernet-network-lan-adapter-20cm-cable-51436
<weshmashian> jelly: oooooh...
<weshmashian> je'ote, mogo bi para i para potrosit na DXu :)
<jelly> svaki put velim da necu vise...
<weshmashian> ..a sad otvaras njihovo skladiste u .hr
<weshmashian> :D
<jelly> to ce biti kad slozim softversku platformu za te stickove 
<ivoks> nisam ni znao za dx.com
<ivoks> o joj
<ivoks> http://dx.com/p/e27-light-lamp-bulb-adapter-converter-splitter-47756
<jelly> prosli mjesec su promijenili domenu
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa di ti zivis :)
<ivoks> kako su se prije zvali?
<jelly> dealextreme.com
<ivoks> hm... zvuci poznato, ali nisam siguran
<jelly> sad ima hrpa arduino clone opreme kod njih
<SilverSpace> sad sam napravio overclocking rpi i zanimljivo je to da samo kad pokrenem film onda skoci overclock frekvenciju i potom se spusti na default
<SilverSpace> znaci da mu netreba vise
<oki> dobri dan
<civija> SilverSpace: za sta koristis rpi?
<oki> može mala pripomoć
<SilverSpace> civija: gore je sad xbmc 
<SilverSpace> i spojen je na telku
<civija> i gledas filmove preko njega?
<SilverSpace> da
<oki> znam da pitam po neznam koji put u vezi skenera
<oki> za instalirat
<oki> instalira sam xsane
<civija> SilverSpace: jesi probao youtube na xbmc-u?
<SilverSpace> civija: nisam jos probat cu danas plugin staviti ividjet
<SilverSpace> jos sam u fazi isprobavanja kaj gore na njega staviti
<civija> SilverSpace: aj pa javi kad probas
<civija> ja bi sebi isto tako slozio
<SilverSpace> za sad ovo sve sljaka na openelec xbmc 
<ivoks> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=998
<oki> civija, ivoks, Silver Space? može mala pripomoć  evo pokušavam se siti kako da instalirm skener
<SilverSpace> ma kad taj shop cononical naplacuje postarinu i to veliku za hr
<oki> instalira sam xsane
<oki> al tribam sada driver za skener
<SilverSpace> oki: eh koji skaner kod mene radi samo ga ustekam
<oki> moj je umax AstraSlim SE
<ivoks> ako ti scanner ne radi kada pokenes 'jednostavno skeniranje' ili 'xsane', onda vjerojano ni nece raditi sto god napraivo
<oki> ovo mi javi faild opet prilikom  xsane  'artec_eplus48u:libusb:006:003' invalid argument, a na prijašnjim verzijama je radia
<rut> http://www.sane-project.org/man/sane-artec_eplus48u.5.html
<ivoks> sane kaze da ne podrzava vise taj driver
<ivoks> http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=UMAX+&model=&bus=any&v=&p
<ivoks> al eto, mozda ti samo fali taj firmware
<rut> googlaj . citaj 
<rut> nema ti druge .. 
<rut> ovdje ti nece bas netko previse pomoci 
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtecEplus48uConf
<ivoks> Failed to open device 'artec_eplus48u:libusb:001:003': Invalid argument.
<oki> usb je sskener
<ivoks> dobio si linkove na kojima ti je sve objasnjeno
<ivoks> objasnjeno je i kako rijesiti problem koji si naveo
<rut> mozda iskon specijalista zna vise o tome 
<rut> pa nek se ukljuci 
<ivoks> Brace Radica 12
<ivoks> prvi put cujem za ulicu brace radica
<rut> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: jel to radi na linux http://dx.com/p/usb-2-0-3-port-hub-with-rj45-ethernet-network-lan-adapter-20cm-cable-51436
<rut> i ja za resni. gaj 2b
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa kaj to ni Radiceva 
<rut> svasta ripe kaze .. nemora znacit da je istina 
<jelly> SilverSpace: na pc-ju radi
<oki> ima bit da nema nigdi drivera za skinit
<oki> ???
<jelly> rut: tebe stvarno boli guza kad neko radi u pristojnoj firmi, a?  Vidim da ti nije svejeno
<ivoks> oki: pa dao sam ti link gdje ti je sve opisano korak po korak; jos ga nisi pogledao?
<jelly> rut: mojposao.net u ruke
<rut> boli ? zasto bi me boljelo . ?
<ivoks> jelly: ne znam, meni se cini kako ga ne boli guza... on voli cure od 24 do 39 :)
<ivoks> bar tako kaze badoo.com, sto god to bilo
<rut> svasta google kaze ..
<jelly> ivoks: aha, ok.  Nisam mu gledao profil na fejsu ili iskrici ili gdjegod pa ne znam
<rut> oo pa i na iskrici te ima ?
<ivoks> nisam ni ja, al google mi je to sugerirao kao 2-3. link
<rut> sto ima na iskrici ?
<rut> jel ima ipv6 do inita ?
<rut> jeste se naguglali ?
<oki> ljudi iskreno zapea sam
<obruT> trcanje ili bicikl ?
<civija> auto ko i svi normalni ljudi :)
<civija> zasto bi trcao ako te niko ne goni?
<obruT> vis, to mi nije palo na pamet kao oblik aerobnog treninga :)
<obruT> moram samo dovoljno brzo trcat da malo potjeram krvotok :)
<obruT> s/trcat/vozit/
<civija> otvoris prozor ili siber i eto :)
<jelly> civija: zasto bi vozio biciklo ako imas para za benzin!
<civija> jasno
<obruT> nist, idem doma pa cu putem odluct :)
<rut> init je od init 6 :)
<oki> ljudi iskreno neznam kako dalje pogleda sam upute skinuo sam ovi artec48 raspakirao  al kako da ga kopiram ovdi piše o verziji 9.10. a meni triba na 12.04.LTS, piše da otvorim nutilius i onda da kopiram  al mi ne dopšta
<oki> trebalo bi preko terminalano no zaboravio sam kako se to radi
<jelly> oki: nesto poput: sudo mkdir /etc/share/sane/artec_eplus48u && sudo cp -v di_je_vec/Artec48.usb /etc/share/sane/artec_eplus48u
<rut> greska .. evo i patch  .. --- di_je_vec 
<rut> +++ /di_je_vec
<ivoks> oki: pise ti sve
<ivoks> *sve*
<ivoks> a) Press Alt+F2 and run 'gksudo nautilus' (without quotes). You will be asked for your password before being taken to your root folder in Nautilus. b) Double click File System on the left pane and navigate to the folder etc/sane.d.
<ivoks> Download/paste Artec48.usb in here.
<ivoks> c) Open the file artec_eplus48u.conf and use the menu option Search | Find to look for instances of “Since”. Stop when you've found the line referring to your model. d) Eleven lines down from the “Since” text will be a line saying:
<ivoks> “option artecFirmwareFile /usr/share/sane/artec_eplus48u/Artec48.usb.”
<ivoks> Replace this with:
<ivoks> “option artecFirmwareFile /etc/sane.d/Artec48.usb" (without quotes) and enter one line beneath it: “option ePlusPro 0” (again, without quotes)
<ivoks> e) Save the file and start Xsane Image Scanner from the Applications | Graphics menu. All should be well.
<SilverSpace> jelly: imam ja nesto takvo ali radi samo na windozima
<SilverSpace> zato pitam
<SilverSpace> ha badava oki ne cita mozgom nego guzicom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> postoji par nacina na koji se mrezni uredjaji prikazuju na usb busu, driveri za linux su cdc_ether, rndis_host, i jos bar jedan
<rut> iskonovac ti stvarno nesto znas ili se samo razmeces teorijom pa da ispadnes faca 
<oki> SilverSpace: iam bit da si u pravu
<jelly> rut: sorry dude, stavio sam te u /ignore na tjedan dana, pa ako jos budes tu, cujemo se tad.  Do taj, probaj se ponasati pristojno prema nepoznatim osobama.  Cak i na ircu.
<ivoks> bas sam htio reci
<ivoks> ne poznajem covjeka, ali njegovo pasivno-agresivno ponasanje se nece dugo tolerirati
<rut> povrijeden ego
<ivoks> nema to veze s egom; jednostavno nije nacin komunikacije koji prihvacamo
<ivoks> ako hoces nekog poslati u kurac, posalji ga u kurac
<rut> pa ni pisat iza lede o nekome s kime nisi cak ni recenicu razmjenio :)
<rut> ista stvar
<jelly> SilverSpace: moguce je da stvarno fale driveri, a moguce je da verzija NetworkManagera koju imas ne podrzava kemijanje jer svaki od tih drivera ima neke specificnosti
<ivoks> zajedljivi komentari u ovom stilu su neprihvatljivi
<rut> nije ovjde nista zajedljivo 
<rut> niti uvredljivo
 * jelly razgovarao sa op-om i mice /ignore u dobroj vjeri
<jelly> reko bar bi domaci ljudi trebali biti normalni
 * ivoks upucuje sve na http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<civija> fuck that :)
<rut> eto .. ja barem jos kick nisam zaradio :)
<rut> mada u mom slucaju + ban
<jelly> zaradio si bojim se debelu dozu podozrenja koja se nece ispraviti bez bar dvije runde
<oki> očito je da nešto krivo radim: mogu li s nekime podlijeliti paste bin , 
<ivoks> oki: pa podijeli sa svima
<rut> al smo sada svi fini :P
<jelly> oki: jel te nesto jebe...?
<jelly> oki: stavi na http://jebo.me/pas/
<ivoks> :))
<rut> evo i ovaj iskonovac psuje .. isto kick
<jelly> ne psujem, tak se zove domena
<oki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1254164/
<ivoks> pa kaj si to napravio
<rut> :) :)
<jelly> oki: mozda bolje da ides po najfriskijem komentaru, onom koji veli /etc/sane.d/
<civija> a zasto sam ja kickan, molim lijepo?
<jelly> za test!
<ivoks> civija: kao model kako ce to izgledati
<oki> na radnoj površini se nalazi Artec48.usb.zip paket i raspakirano na radnoj površini: Artec48.usb
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> sad:
<civija> testirajte vi to na nekom drugom
<rut> ja sam meta 
<ivoks> sudo cp Radna\ površina/Artec48.usb /etc/sane.d/
<civija> mogao bi i ja izvuc op-a :)
<rut> nebi se cudio da na kanalu od 29 ljudi 15 ima opa ..
<civija> bilo je i to vrijeme
<oki> @ivoks: napravio ovo
<jelly> rut: de dođi u četvrtak na pivu pa možda i saznaš koliko stvarno ima opova a koji se samo prave
<rut> nepijem ja alkohol .. vjera mi brani 
<jelly> ni ja, samo sokić i kavicu
<rut> a mora netko i badoo .. iskricu pazit . tak da nemam vremena
<ivoks> oki: jel postoji file /etc/sane.d/artec_eplus48u.conf ?
<rut> a zaboravio sam i na moj-posao . :) :)
<oki> postoji: artec.conf, artec48.usb, artec_eplus48u.conf
<ivoks> dobro
<ivoks> gksudo gedit /etc/sane.d/artec_eplus48u.conf
<rut> evo napredak 
<rut> bude nesto od tog skenera
<ivoks> nadji svoj model u tom fileu
<ivoks> ja nemam pojma kak izgleda
<ivoks> oh, imam ga i ja 
<rut> ja ga nemam 
<oki> @ivoks: jesam
<ivoks> oki: nadji liniju # Since the UMAX AstraSlim SE uses a different product id, we add
<oki> # Since the UMAX AstraSlim SE uses a different product id, we add # another usb section here. usb 0x05d8 0x4009 option artecFirmwareFile /usr/share/sane/artec_eplus48u/Artec48.usb option vendorString "UMAX" option modelString "AstraSlim SE"  #
<ivoks> ne trebas sve pjestati
<ivoks> vidis liniju:
<ivoks> option artecFirmwareFile /usr/share/sane/artec_eplus48u/Artec48.usb
<ivoks> zamijeni ju sa:
<oki> transparentan sam
<ivoks> option artecFirmwareFile /etc/sane.d/Artec48.usb
<ivoks> i ispod toga dodaj:
<ivoks> option ePlusPro 0
<oki> @ivoks:jesam i sada close and save?
<ivoks> da
<oki> jesam
<ivoks> i sad mi ozbiljno reci, da znamo za ubuduce
<ivoks> ne znas engleski?
<ivoks> jer ove sve upute sam ti dao u linku
<oki> @ivoks: engleski mi nije baš nešto jača strana iskreno
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> tak reci onda
<oki> pokuša sam al nisam skontao kako kopirati u terminalu imao sam davno upute a izaboravio sam kako se to radi
<oki> inače navikao sam preko upravitleja paketa na prijašnjim verzijama instalirati
<ivoks> sve ok, samo sve dulje traje ako ne kazes da ne razumijes sto tamo pise
<oki> no, sada nakon ovoga @ivoks ako kliknem na xsane bi trebao raditi skener
<oki> ?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mozes koristiti i 'jednostavno skeniranje'
<ivoks> ako trebas samo tu i tamo nesto skenirati
<ivoks> xsane je kompliciraniji alat s vise mogucnosti
<oki> evo kliknu sam al se opet pojavio error
<ivoks> sta kaze:
<oki> a kod jednostavnog skeniranja piše da nije otkriven nijedan skener
<ivoks> ls -dl /etc/sane.d/Artec48.usb
<oki> Failed to open device 'artec_eplus48u:libusb:003:002': Invalid argument kod xsane
<ivoks> ?
<SilverSpace> civija: ima neka greska na xbmc skripti pa youtube ne radi budem se malo pozabavio time pa ti javim
<ivoks> ls -dl /etc/sane.d/Artec48.usb
<civija> SilverSpace: ok, tnx
<ivoks> SilverSpace: probaj html5
<oki> a kod jednostavno piše da provjerim jeli skener spojen i uključen
<ivoks> oki: jel razumijes hrvatski?
<ivoks> 18:22 < ivoks> sta kaze:
<ivoks> 18:23 < ivoks> ls -dl /etc/sane.d/Artec48.usb
<oki> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1254196/
<ivoks> izvrsi:
<ivoks> sudo chmod 644 /etc/sane.d/Artec48.usb
<oki> izvršeno
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nije do toga nego bas javi gresku na skripti budem vidio mozda se samo treba logirati 
<ivoks> oki: sad pokreni program za skeniranje
<oki> ivoks:  working
<civija> SilverSpace: mozes li pejstat negdi gresku?
<oki> Ivoks i ostali: veliko hvala
<ivoks> np
<rut> svaka cast init .. treba strpljenja za to !!
<SilverSpace> civija: nemogu sad upalio sam si film
<civija> ok
<rut> dosta za danas . pa-pa
<civija> odoh i ja
<civija> dok nisam dobio jos koji kick ili sl.
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<oki> slobodno postavim još koje pitanje naime jedan prijatelj ima problem s laptopom malim ja mislim da je acerov, na kojem je oznaka za win vistu, al pokušava staviti ubuntu i počne isntalacija i dođe do 15% i javi se error do čega je i da li bi s emogao javiti ovdi da vam on detaljnije kaže o čemu se radi
<dodobas> sa twittera... (.) (.) +3500€ = ( . ) ( . ) 
<dodobas> :S
<dodobas> :D
<oki> nešto je spomenia sata i ahci problem?
<ivoks> oki: vjerojatno neispravan CD
<oki> nije ja sam mu dao cd
<ivoks> a mozda je i disk otisao ako se javljaju SATA greske
<oki> ma ima neki pasw na disku kad se upali
<oki> kad se klikne  F8
<oki> al uredno podigne u buntu i dade mu opcije sa particioniranje i početak instalcije al na 15 % se pojavi error
<oki> inače prilikom instlacije se čiste sve moguće lozinke bilo softverske ili hardwareske
<oki> koliko je meni poznato, ili ne?
<ivoks> kakve lozinke?
<ivoks> ne mogu ti pomoci oko rekla-kazala
<ivoks> ak ima problema, moze doci ovdje i pitati
<ivoks> cak se i tokom instalacije moze spojiti na irc
<SilverSpace> u cetvrtak u medu pa platis pivo :)
<oki> ivoks: ok
<oki> uputit ću ga
<oki> odoh sada pozdravljam i zahvaljujem na pomoći još jednom 
<ivoks> pff
<ivoks> klijent iz koreje bas hoce da ja opet dodjem
<ivoks> al ovaj put na 4 tjedna
<ivoks> nije da se hvalim :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> preselit ces se tamo :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma ubost ce neki sifilis tamo :)
<drj_cro> dodobas: il ce neko njega ubost
<drj_cro> ivoks: ponesi vazeljin :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bolje i to nego u begesu sidu :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma to je bilo 80tih...
<jelly-home> ivoks: nisi im se (dovoljno) zamjerio!
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-02
<MmikeDOMA> kme
<dodobas> yellofafa
<Mmike> mjjl
<weshmashian> o/
<BotaniCar|2> morgen
<dodobas> abend
<Mmike> Sto mysql kaze kad u replikaciji imas 2 servera sa istim server-idjem?
<Mmike> Slave: received end packet from server, apparent master shutdown:
<drj_cro> jutro
<drj_cro> a sto bi trebao rec ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj bi imao dva servera s istim IDem ? 
<weshmashian> zakaj bi imo dva servera? :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: aka smrtonosni logichar
<weshmashian> i bring long and painful death to logic
<BotaniCar|2> i use bing as my search engine 
<Mmike> drj_cro, 'server-id clash detected'
<Mmike> reicmo
<Mmike> recimo
<Mmike> to bi bilo ok
<Mmike> cak i da ti ne kaze koji -id je clashan
<drj_cro> pa brijem da ti i kaze nes tako osim master shutdown)
<drj_cro> obicno na show master status ti kaze i error zbog cega je dolje
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> kaze, kaze, kako ne
<Mmike> kaze tu gresku, i kaze onda 'reconnecting to master' :)
<Mmike> i onda odes na master i vidis da je tamo sve ok
<Mmike> i cudis se :)
<Mmike> osim ako nisi naletio vec na to prije pa prvo pogledas server-idjeve a onda tek ides gledat master
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si vidio ovo http://observium.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam, thnx, proba cu
<Mmike> ne dopada mi se sto ovisi o PHPu, al' dobro :)
<SilverSpace> izgledalo mi zanimljivo pa eto 
<SilverSpace> ha nestala mi particija na rpi :)
<SilverSpace> koja borba :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: cek, kaj nisi ti bil PHPas? :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> :)
<weshmashian> a, zato ga ne volis? :)
<weshmashian> ok, i ja sam ga zamrzil kad sam bio primoran pisat totalni shrot kod, sad sam ga se opet uhvatil
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> ovaj ssh je bogom dan tko ga izmisli :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, ma neeee, otkud ti ta ideja?
<hbogner> kaj bi?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: eto vidiš došlo mi :)
<hbogner> jel opet nesto sa rpi? ili nesto drugo
<Mmike> weshmashian, los je
<Mmike> weshmashian, ono, fakat je los :)
<Mmike> na stranu to sto je megapopularan pa svaka susa radi u tome pa imas hpru sranje-koda
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da rpi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol wgetam skriptu i ne radi dobro neka syntaxa nije dobra i sad opet wgetam i sad radi ok izgleda da sam taman povukao skriptu kad je netko cackao po njoj 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> hocu produziti kreditnu karticu (business)
<ivoks> i banka me pita jesam li ozenjen
<weshmashian> Mmike: nisam ga trosio jedno 6 godina, barem, sad kad sam opet poceo sam skuzio da je u kurcu
<weshmashian> Mmike: a svi ga nauce prek vikenda pa ima veselja :)
<Mmike> da, u kurcu je :/
 * weshmashian se pita sto ce bit kad uspije izgubit svoje keyeve za ssh
<Mmike> zato su izmislili memcached
<Mmike> i te sve djidje
<Mmike> jer je php - los :)
<weshmashian> true true, ali i kvazi-programatori su krivi za to
<weshmashian> ok, meni je memcached spasio jedan server jer su likovi uspjeli ubit mega-stroj sa lose slozenim php sessionima
<weshmashian> a da ne spominjem i gro joinova bez ikakvih indexa u mysqlu :/
<Mmike> da, al' da imas pravi app server onda ti memcached ne treba :)
<Mmike> al' ovi djangeci i ti, jbg, nemres :)
<weshmashian> eh, da imas sve kak se spada neb' se doveo u situaciju da zabijes server sa takvom gluposcu :)
<BotaniCar|2> Da je sve kak se shika, mi ne bi place dobijali dugo :)
<weshmashian> a i to isto :)
<weshmashian> dakle - probleme treba njegovati :)
<BotaniCar|2> mrzim DSL upload
<BotaniCar|2> vleche se :( 
<jelly> kaj, ništa 3G, 4G?
<BotaniCar|2> firma ne bi platila, ja svoj necem trosit' :( 
<BotaniCar|2> napravit' cu si remote profil na hetzneru i prestat radit' ista kod sebe, jebesmisve. 
<BotaniCar|2> pa cu omc reci da radim van rvacke
<SilverSpace> fuck opet se smrzo hebeni rpi i sad kad ga istekam iz struje sjebe mi particiju i neda se vise bootat 
<BotaniCar|2> Ti , silver, ni USB ne removas na siguran nacin, ha ? :D
<SilverSpace> eto kaj sam reko 
<SilverSpace> sjebalo se
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ma radim 
<SilverSpace> ali kaj mogu kad se zamrzne 
<BotaniCar|2> mozes ti nekaj korisno kupiti, ako prodas taj RP ? Tipa, drzac za vrata ili nekaj takvo .. uteg od pola kile za vagu i sl ? 
<SilverSpace> mogu ga jedino iz struje istekati
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> eh, za 200kn valjda mozes kupiti i set utega a ne samo jedan 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: dobre analogne vage su skupe , je*i ga, kosta ih bazdariti, materijal skuplji od elektronike i tak 
<SilverSpace> panic VFS kaj god to znacilo
<BotaniCar|2> ok,ja bi za los RP htio dobru vagu, pardon
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: kad ces ti po rakijetinu
<SilverSpace> naplatit cu ti lezarinu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: ako sam ti pred ~4 dana napisao da mogu tek za 2 tjedna, kaj mislis ? :D
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar|2> I, jebo ti sebe, mi ti velimo da pitas suseda jel ima, a ti kupis, i onda nas gazis kacemo po to :) Buraz :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ne bojim se ja da ce propasti 
<BotaniCar|2> Ni ja, ali sam alergican na pritiske :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ce svoju dobiti u cetvrtak 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> ceksad , terevenka bez mene ?
<SilverSpace> ak negdje ne padnem sa bike
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: evo, budem te ja rijesio raspia za 200kn :)
<BotaniCar|2> ovaj je ludji od silvera
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: nema sanse sa cime bi se onda zajebavao 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kaj pijete u cetvrtak po dubravi ? 
<BotaniCar|2> pasmater, kad, bum pobegel od doma, samo da mmiketu vidim cice opet 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: procitaj topic
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: neam pojma, not my problem ;)
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: uku*ac, daleko mi medo, ak se zapijem ne bum nikad doesl doma :) Just my luck :)
<weshmashian> hm, meni je usput
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: bi me mozda vozil pijanog doma *namig* ? :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: nema problema ak te vozim ZETom :D
<BotaniCar|2> Nego ,posto oklada da ce se neobavezno druzenje pretvoriti u ivoksov pokusaj da raspusti udrugu jer nitko nikaj ne dela ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: pa, mozda se da dogovoriti da me vozis mojim autom :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar|2: ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: i onda ti ga ostavim na okretistu u djubravi da ga mozes pokupit ujutro? :)
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: ne mislis valjda da je tvoja zalopojka od pred metar dana da stvari ne idu nikam, ostala nezapazena ?:D
<ivoks> al to nece biti tema druzenja
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: lako ga drugi dan pokupim digod, bed mi je bez vozacke ostat, a bed mi je i otic u medu a ne napit se 
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: kaj ce biti tema ? Koreansko pivo?
<ivoks> nis, cuganje
<ivoks> i cvarkuse
<BotaniCar|2> :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: kolko god to primamljivo zvucalo (a da napokon opet popijem pivo s tobom i mmiketom), brijem da nebu nis od mene :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> popit cemo rakijetinu od Mmike :)
<SilverSpace> eto kak se particija razleti http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/gpasdc.png
<BotaniCar|2> weshmashian: disi ti sad doma ? Jos si u okolici Dzubrave? Bumo nekaj alternativno organizirali,kajsad 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar|2: i dalje u dzubravi, tam kod krizanja ljubijske i oporovecke
<BotaniCar|2> ajbate, dzubrava-linux epicentar :)
<weshmashian> implosion imminent :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> nedodjeljeno :-(
<jelly> dodjela, ali dodijeliti, dodijeljeno... *sigh*
<SilverSpace> hajde nemoj sad cjepidlaciti :)
<SilverSpace> daj neki predlog pa da ispravimo :)
<jelly> ak si nepismen, bolje nemoj uopće prevoditi pa nek stoji engleski umjesto da me sramota
<SilverSpace> jelly: tko zna tko je to prevodio 
<weshmashian> nda, taman kad ga trebam ode :)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> i tak ubuntu kaze da mi je umro mis :)
<Mmike> jedan reboot, i mis proradi :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: kaj, na windowsima si? ;)
<hbogner> ako netko zna netkog da ima nekih server strojeva koje bi htjeli dati u donaciju samo javite :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kaj nesto rikava
<hbogner> SilverSpace, za sad ne, ali bilo kakav jaci stroj koji bi radio samo to bi bio bolji, ona stara kanta ima svega i svacega gore :D
<hbogner> i staraaa je
<obruT> hbogner: sto sad imate ?
<hbogner> bilo bi savrseno kad bi nasli nesto sto odgovara ovim speckama: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Servers/Tile_CDN
<hbogner> obruT, desktop pentium4@2.4ghz sa 1.5 giga sdrama i 2x500 giga ide diskovi
<hbogner> iz 2003. godine :D
<hbogner> jos malo pa ce mu bit 10 godina :D
<hbogner> ali bilo sta bolje od tog desktopa je dobrodoslo
<hbogner> pogotovo ako ima vise od 1 jezgre :D
<hbogner> ako netko nesto sazna, sjetite se da ima potrebitih :D
<jelly> hbogner: Xeon iz P4 generacije sa 1GB RAMa?
<jelly> to ti je cca isto godiste, mozda godinu noviji
<jelly> ali bar nije desktop nego hp proliant DL380 G3, redundantno napajanje, remote mgt
<jelly> a da ima 16GB RAMa vjerojatno bi se jos koristio :-|
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> a kakvi diskovi su gore?
<jelly> 380 imaju 4 ili 6x 73GB 
<hbogner> nice
<hbogner> e jelly thx, javit ti kasnije, sad moram jurit, vec kasnim
<jelly> k
<dodobas> hebo adobe acrobat reader... da ne moze spremiti ispunjenu pdf formu
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim glupi intel kaj je isao sa tim cedarview polu proizvodom 
<SilverSpace> zasto mi se u novom terminalu pojavi ovo 
<SilverSpace> -bash: alias: mtpfs -o allow_other /media/galaxynexus: not found
<BotaniCar> da na ovom kanalu postoji statsbot, vjerojatno bi silverova najcesca linija bila 'ne kuzim ..'
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<SilverSpace> alias je dobro slozen ali izbaci red u terminalu
<civija> ocito nije dobro slozen ako to izbaciva
<BotaniCar> IZBACIVA !!!!
<BotaniCar> Spasiva, milostiva
<civija> da
<BotaniCar> nu tak sto
<BotaniCar> harasho 
<civija> izbaciva, ubaciva, dobaciva, ...
<SilverSpace> dobacuje
<SilverSpace> :)
<civija> pretpostavljam da bi trebao pisat na nekom drugom dijalektu pa se onda nitko ne bi bunio?
 * BotaniCar si puca u nogu, bol je manja nego citat' ovo
<BotaniCar> civija , ja se bunim jednako na sve :)
<SilverSpace> hebes nogu
<BotaniCar> Ne diskriminiram nikog/nista
<civija> pa ne kuzim cemu onda takvi komentari
<civija> sta te tocno smeta
<BotaniCar> SVE ! Sve jednako 
<civija> onda pucaj u glavu ...
<civija> u nogu nece nista promijenit
<BotaniCar> Bih, ali nekom drugom, i da ne robijam 
<SilverSpace> civija: imam hrpu aliasa i izbaci samo tog 
<SilverSpace> glupo do boli
<civija> SilverSpace: pa pejstaj negdi alias da vidimo kako si ga definira(o)
<civija> mozda ga negdje pokusa izvrsit pa onda vrati output greske
<SilverSpace> alias android-connect= "mtpfs -o allow_other /media/galaxynexus"
<SilverSpace> alias android-connect="mtpfs -o allow_other /media/galaxynexus"
<SilverSpace> da ali aliasi se ne izvrsavaju sami 
<civija> ne bi trebali
<civija> bash?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> -bash
<civija> /media/galaxy* ne postoji dok ne ustekas mobitel?
<SilverSpace> postoji u /media/ mkdir 
<SilverSpace> napravljena mapa
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250085_10151041163886300_1218576363_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> ali sve jedno ne bi trebalo izbacit u terminalu
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: racunaju da ce biti prva :)
<Mmike> vileni, sjebo sam pa sam nakon upgradea touchpala rekao da mi je default akcija za call ono sto dodje defaultno na androidu, a ne touchpall
<Mmike> kako da popravim to? :)
<SilverSpace> eh 
<civija> SilverSpace: koja je verzija basha?
<SilverSpace> civija: ma nema veze obrisao sam aliase ko ih hebe 
<vileni> Mmike: touchpal what? :)
<Mmike> touchpal dialer
<Mmike> kak/di mijenjam koja mi je default app za neki drek?
<vileni> Mmike: neznam, ja ne mijenjam bas to :)
<vileni> Mmike: ovo mozda? :) http://lifehacker.com/5637923/change-the-default-application-for-any-android-phone-task
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pokrenes drugi dailer pa ce te onda pitati opet :)
<vileni> SilverSpace: mislim da nece ako samo pokrenes, nego ako instaliras drugi i pokrenes
<vileni> ja se obicno zeznem na odabiru launchera nakon apdejta
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nece
<Mmike> da, to sam i napravio
<SilverSpace> vileni: aha vis da
<Mmike> sjebo sam nakon updatea
<Mmike> zanimljivo sto mi uz 'dialer' ne postoji 'clear defaults'
<vileni> meni je zanimljivo kako nikad nisam razmisljao o drugom dialeru, vjerojatno zbog max 10min poziva sto imam mjesecno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ovaj dialer defaultni - ocajan je
<Mmike> onak, OCAJAN
<SilverSpace> istina i meni
<vileni> mogao bih bas probati nesto drugo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kojeg ti koristis
<Mmike> hah, dialer sam ubio i smrzo mi se telefon :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, touch pal
<SilverSpace> exDialer 
<SilverSpace> ja
<vileni> Mmike: to ovaj touchpal contacts? 
<Mmike> mislim da da
<vileni> ima i keyboard neki
<Mmike> prije je bio touchpa;l dialer
<Mmike> bas ga removam
<Mmike> pa cu ti rec
<SilverSpace> nis taj pal pam nikad pusi 
<Mmike> nah
<Mmike> i dalje imam defaultni drek za dialer
<SilverSpace> instaliraj neki drugi pa ce te opet pitat
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi ga probao zaustaviti force stop i onda na clear data
<Mmike> yup, nista od toga
<Mmike> otvara mi uvijek defaultni ruzni dialer
<jelly> %$# oracle i splitanje particija
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je htc
<Mmike> desire
<Mmike> sa cigan-modom
<Mmike> vileni, i, kak radi?
<SilverSpace> htc dialer 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a?
<BotaniCar> presmijesni ste, Mmike naposito :)
<SilverSpace> a ti imas drugi rom unutra
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a?
<BotaniCar> 'dialer je ocajan' , a do juce je koristio gestapo-telefon s onim rotirajucim cudom ... 
<BotaniCar> imas i digitalni takav, Mmike
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> kaj pricas ti? :)
<BotaniCar> znas, onaj krugek s brojevima, zabijes prst u nutra i vrtis 
<jelly> BotaniCar: di to ima?!
<BotaniCar> jelly: na marketu
<jelly> <kolega> koja ova Rihanna ima sise, može otvorit Dukat
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj?
<BotaniCar> kaj kaj ko da ne znas kaj 
<BotaniCar> ovo https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.littlehow.oldphone&hl=hr
<BotaniCar> to tebi treba, a ne ne znam kaj :) 
<SilverSpace> jelly: rihanna  uopce nema sise
<jelly> This app is compatible with your T-Mobile HTC HTC ChaCha A810e.
<BotaniCar> vu- hu
<ivoks> sve znaju
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> da
<jelly> molim?  Pa nije to T-Mobile uređaj
<Mmike> nije Dialer nego Phone
<BotaniCar> e, sad je :)
<Mmike> al' to opce nemam u apps
<Mmike> kak da sad namjestim default onda?
<BotaniCar> ./shrug
<jelly> možeš i kliknut install drito u browseru na računalu
<jelly> wtf
<ivoks> da
<jelly> još ak se čuje krrrrrr klikklikklik kod okretanja brojčanika
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa zakiaj ne, kad si pokretal android market dao si mu ovlasti da ti i rit obrise :)
<ivoks> poveze se preko gmail accounta
<jelly> BotaniCar: eh, to bi bilo korisno
<BotaniCar> jelly: to bi bila jedna od 3 korisne stvari koje marketplace ima, ovu nema, a ni druge dvije :9
<jelly> moram se odjavit u ovom browseru, onda
<BotaniCar> ne reci da prek mobitela surfas
<jelly> ne, zato me i brine
<BotaniCar> kak nadjem sve datoteke koje su u nekom direktoriju nastale danas izmedju 14 i 15h ? 
<BotaniCar> i obrisem ? 
<jelly> teško
<Mmike> KAKO DA OBRIIIIIIIIIISEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEM
<jelly> find -daystart -mmin 
<Mmike> tj, namjestim
<jelly> BotaniCar: al mtime odn mmin ce naci i sve koje su mijenjane u tom vremenu, ne samo one koje su kreirane
<BotaniCar> jelly: u ovom me slucaju to ne brine. 
<BotaniCar> thx , zaboravio sam da mogu tak
<jelly> find -daystart -mmin +$((14 * 60)) -mmin -$((15 * 60)) mozda, ali bilo je nekih zackoljica sa tim + i -
<BotaniCar> ma, cim si napisao 'find' mi je bljesnulo, bum sam, thx ! :)
<jelly> ma da, ne treba svakom crtat ko Mmiketu
<BotaniCar> meh, Mmikeu nacrtas, pa ti kaze da to vrijedi samo za tu vrstu papira i olovke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: reko ti instaliraj neki drugi dialer privremeno pa ce ti se pojaviti opet izbornik 
<SilverSpace> samo nemoj opet pogrijesiti :)
<jelly> izaberi jedan DIALER... sigurno ces pogrijesiti!!  ihihi
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ahahahha , /nick Hugo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, care!
<Mmike> thnx
<BotaniCar> Load average: 31.25 30 27.77 ! vu-hu
<Mmike> daklem, znate kak ono na newsima imate one neke sistematore za koje misllite da su bogovi?
<Mmike> e, pa nisu
<BotaniCar> 'sistematore' ?
<Mmike> jelly, cini se da cu se u petak vidjeti s ivcem :)
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja ludak nisam se ssh na rpi i lupam po terminalu naredbe koja budala i cudim se kaj nece raditi 
 * ivoks vec 20minuta uploada 60MB preko ADSL-a
<ivoks> hvala vam ttelekomi sto ste tak jadni :)
<ivoks> dosadu kratim usporedjivanjem poreznih rjesenja od 2007. naovamo :)
<BotaniCar> jelda, ivoks :)
<jelly> Mmike: na newsima?
<jelly> ivoks: zahvali i hakomu sto im dopusta 10:1 omjer 
<jelly> i DSL standardima
<BotaniCar> Ceksad, kaj su DSL standardi krivi ? 
<ivoks> ma... tjesi me rast od 60% iz godine u godinu :)
<ivoks> nevjerojatno je koliki je nesrazmjer izmedju povecanja dohotka i povecanja poreza
<Mmike> ivoks, naporan si :)
<Mmike> sad si ti otkrio ameriku :)
<Mmike> naravno da je nesrazmjer, naravno da nema smisla ;)
<jelly> BotaniCar: ak pogledas profil parice na ADSL2, veli nesto tipa da moze 16Mbps download i 1.2Mbps uploada
 * Mmike ima adsl 1 i ima 1Mbps uploada
<Mmike> iako veli amis da imam 768k
<jelly> ivoks: drzava je glupa i zmika tamo di trenutno ima
<ivoks> dohodak ode gore 60%, a porez 120%
<ivoks> i tako svake godine
<jelly> wtf
<Mmike> pa stra si ti misi
<Mmike> da nebi da ti porez ide dolje :)
<jelly> onda kad zatvoris firmu ce se zaliti da nema radnih mjesta
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako se dobro sjecam zakona , tu ti se nece nikaj mijenjati. Kaj bolje privredis, to ti bolje uzmu
<jelly> i ici ce sponzorirati drzavne firme i odrzavati im broj zaposlenih
<jelly> rjesenje je ocito -- skresi dohodak i ulazi u firmu :-(
<ivoks> sve je to ok
<ivoks> ulozio sam ja hrpu u firmu, ali opet mi je ostao dohodak
<ivoks> kaj da velim, 2011. mi je bila godina iz snova
<ivoks> al opet
<ivoks> no dobro...
<ivoks> mene veseli moj rast
<jelly> eh da ja imam takvih problema ;-)
<ivoks> to sto drzavi usput pomognem koliko mogu, to je samo bonus
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to bi bio dobar stav , da drzava nekad uzvrati :( 
<ivoks> zasto bi mi drzava uzvracala?
<BotaniCar> da te motivira da pomazes dalje 
<ivoks> jedino sto trazim od drzave je da u svoje urede postavi ljude koji znaju svoj posao
<ivoks> drzava nije netko treci, drzava smo mi
<ivoks> idem doma
<BotaniCar> kak sad, a taman mislio o temi malo rasirit i produbit :)
<BotaniCar> nu, i sutra je dan
<dodobas> i onda hoces raditi posteno... right
<BotaniCar> dodobas: da svi rade posteno, kurac bi porez bio ovoliki
<BotaniCar> i, da gorespomenute drzavne firme rade posteno
<dodobas> normalno da ce svi kupovati kruh i mlijeko na firmu
<dodobas> a 'dobar' knjigovođa sve sredi...
<dodobas> ma K
<SilverSpace> zato pravoga knigovodu zaposlis u poreznu 
<BotaniCar> A kaj on moze,ako zakoni po kojima se ravnaju ne vrijede svoju tezinu u dreku ?
<Mmike> jelly, bil ti mozad znao ovako nabrazke zasto debian ima thread_stack namjesten na 128k (za mysql)
<jelly> ne bi
 * jelly ne zna nista o mysqlu
<BotaniCar> tambs ap
<rut> a sto ne postoji google za takve stvari ?
<BotaniCar> ma, postoji,ali ne zna dovoljno
<BotaniCar> a i ono kaj zna ne pase onom koji cita
<Mmike> rut, postoji, al' ako imas debian maintainera na kanalu onda prvo pitas njega
<Mmike> onda kad on nezna odes na #debian i pitas :)
<rut> ma napisao bih ja nesto al to ce onda odmah pod noz .. zato psssttt
<rut> dobar sam
<rut> nego bilo je ovdje nesto rjeci o newsima i unix bogovima . jel moze to netko copy/paste ;)
<jelly> pod noz idu samo oni komentari koji to zasluze
<Mmike> ne :)
 * Mmike bi pod noz
<jelly> kaj sad, tam si 80% vremena
<jelly> Mmike: di je taj DM na kanalu da ga vidimo!
<rut> zanima me sto je Mmike pisao o tome  a nisam doma da vratim logove :) 
<Mmike> ma nist
<Mmike> serem, izfrustriran sam poslom
<Mmike> i pre malom placom
<Mmike> i pre velikim porezima
<BotaniCar> on ima pre malu placu .. 
<Mmike> zato idem kod srbina na pljesku sad :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, sram me rec kol'ko po satu dobijem
<BotaniCar> obzirom za koliko drugi rade, nek te i bude sram
<jelly> reci samo brojku ali ne i valutu <g>
<rut> eh .. a i meni pukne kernel u nezgodno vrijeme pa propustih procitat te zalopojke 
<jelly> ne znam, neko moze radit sa 15 minuta reponse time, ja bi poludio da radim kao support
<jelly> Mmike: tako da s jedne strane to sto dobis to i zasluzis, plus sto s gledista employera radis jeftino
<rut> jel tko probavao reaver i wpacrack .. 
<rut> ?
<Mmike> jelly, brijem da zasluzim bar 60% vise
<Mmike> barem
<rut> *wps
<vileni> Mmike: na crnomercu? jel znas da li radi ovaj na ravnicama?
<Mmike> vileni, idem bas na ravnice
<Mmike> nadam se da radi
<SilverSpace> lik je isao kompajlirati xbmc na rpi i kaze da je trajalo 12h :)
<civija> SilverSpace: jesi napravi jubito?
<jelly> SilverSpace: kompajliranje, pogotovo c++, trosi puno memorije -- od tih 12 sati hrpa je otisla na swapanje i citanje s diska
<jelly> rpi je zato bolje gledati kao embedded platformu, i buildati na drugoj makini koja ima vise memorij
<SilverSpace> civija: ne 
<civija> a because?
<jelly> jubito bot ne radi zbog racije kod providera: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/10/02/pirate_bay_down_prq/
<jelly> tj. nije radio
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOeHeDgi4Qo&feature=BFa&list=LLm1sx9ZUBTVHAHB6EKrU6KQ test
<datase> jelly: Title: Vanilla Sky - Just Dance - "Official Video", Views: 2007047, Rating: 98.787108%
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma zast ne radi sad cu probati na drugoj verziji xbmca
<civija> SilverSpace: pa izbaci li kakvu gresku ili nesto?
<SilverSpace> ne nema nigdje u logu samo napise greska u skripti 
<jelly> koji je engleski ekvivalent za "Nesreća nikad ne dolazi sama."
<civija> SilverSpace: mozes li probati je li ovo radi http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?tid=120483?
<SilverSpace> sad mi xbmc blokira pa ne mogu nis vidjeti
<civija> e jebiga :)
<SilverSpace> sad cu pogledati ovo tvoje
<SilverSpace> civija: radi na openelec
<SilverSpace> na drugom youtube pluginu
<SilverSpace> radi i onaj koji jucer nije radio
<civija> ne pratim te sad
<civija> radi s ovim fixom ili bez njega?
<SilverSpace> bez fixsa
<civija> kako onda taj drugi proradio sam od sebe?
<SilverSpace> izgleda
<SilverSpace> jucwer bacao error
<civija> a sta je taj openelec?
<SilverSpace> to je bez x samo xbmc
<SilverSpace> http://openelec.tv/news/item/235-openelec-on-raspberry-pi-our-first-arm-device-supported
<SilverSpace> wheezy-raspbian nema u sebi xbmc i nisam na njega uspio slooziti ni jedan upotrebljivi 
<civija> bez x?
<SilverSpace> da nema lxde
<SilverSpace> wheezy-raspbian ima gui lxde
<SilverSpace> stemdA: pa di si susjed
<SilverSpace> hebote tebe ni svijecom ne bi naso :)
<stemdA> :)
<stemdA> лутам по свийету, kriva kodna stranica :)
<SilverSpace> kaj si se zakopa u kod pa te samo find nade
<SilverSpace> :)
<stemdA> otprilike :)
<stemdA> ma i find ima problema, jer dok C kompajliraš
<stemdA> pa nemraš dobit izvorni kod
<stemdA> kad pišeš perlušinu, ona ako ne moraš pisat jasan kod, onda ga pišeš tako da ga nitko osim tebe ne razumije :D
<stemdA> ili pišeš kak ja pišem
<SilverSpace> :)
<stemdA> bez ponekih suglasnika i samoglasnika :)
<stemdA> (ovaj irc klijent nije IDE; nema autocorrect ključnih riječi :)))
<SilverSpace> blago tebi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly-home> Читам Ћирилицу
<SilverSpace> ??
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> ln, ss
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-03
<MmikeDOMA> uhlj
<dodobas> yeloaoaao
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcC-AXPxdcU
<datase> Mmike: Title: TI SI MOJ HIT - Grupa 777, Views: 44563, Rating: 94.71698%
<weshmashian> o/
 * Mmike zamislja ivoksa kako uz  ovu stvar dodaje solovokal koji kaze 'o, ubuntuuuuuuuuu' :)
<BotaniCar|2> hehe
<drj_cro> jutar
<BotaniCar|2> \o/
<Mmike> TI TI TI TI SI MOJ HIT!
<Mmike> TI TI SI MOJA IDEEEJA
<weshmashian> sad sam sretan da nemam zvucnike
<weshmashian> inace bi kliknuo na link
<Mmike> weshmashian, fail. stvar je hit samo takav
<Mmike> btw: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcC-AXPxdcU
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> ovo: analytics.revengebucks.com
<Mmike> a u pizdu
<datase> Mmike: Title: TI SI MOJ HIT - Grupa 777, Views: 44563, Rating: 94.71698%
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/67163_4207357175527_2066819719_n.jpg
<Mmike> TO!
<weshmashian> da pricekam jos malo da stavis pravi link? :)
<weshmashian> o_O
<BotaniCar|2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WP0GiMicQQ
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: Ladarice- Jankič Je Dojahal, Views: 9857, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> TI TI SI MOJA IDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEJA
<obruT> tu pjesmu "ti si moj hit" vole samo ovi bez sluha :P
<BotaniCar|2> pfft
<BotaniCar|2> ti ti ti ti si moj hit
<BotaniCar|2> ti si moja ideja 
<BotaniCar|2> ti si moja 
<BotaniCar|2> najbolja stvar 
<BotaniCar|2> ti si .. nekaj 
<jelly-home> http://kingdom-of-animals.tumblr.com/post/32629598657/kingdom-of-animals-baby-giraffe-unknown
<BotaniCar|2> jelly , imas 3 min da te spamam na msg ? 
<BotaniCar|2> lol @ zirafa
<jelly-home> ne, cekaj dok budem bez -home
<BotaniCar|2> olrajt :) 
<ivoks> potrebna dokumentacija:
<ivoks> rjesenje o osnivanju obrta
<ivoks> rjesenje o uskladjenju sa zakonom o obrtu
<ivoks> obrtnica
<ivoks> izvadak iz obrtnog registra
<ivoks> PA KAJ TO NIJE SVE JEDNO TE ISTO?!
<BotaniCar|2> je, ali hrani razlicite odjele u ministarstvima
<ivoks> pa kak bi dobio obrtnicu ak ne dobijem rjesenje o osnivanju obrta
<Mmike> kash ti zatvorit taj obrt i otvorit pravi d.o.o?
<ivoks> a ako sam dobio rjesenje o upisu u obrtni registar (rjesenje o osinivanju obrta), koji kurac moram opet dokazivati da sam upisan o obrtni registar
<Mmike> ovak vise k'o autolimar neki zvucis :)
<BotaniCar|2> ^^
<Mmike> ivoks, a mozda si ispisan?
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> zakaj uopce pokusavas skuziti tu nesto?
<Mmike> to je bez smisla
<Mmike> ikakvog
<ivoks> Mmike: ok, mozda sam ispisan - ali onda me trazi samo izvadak iz obrtnog registra
<ivoks> to dokazuje sve
<ivoks> Pristup podacima Obrtnog registra koji su dostupni preko Interneta javan je i besplatan. Vanjskim je korisnicima preko Interneta dopušten uvid u posljednje zabilježeno stanje svakog subjekta upisa u Obrtni registar, koje je preneseno u središnju bazu podataka Obrtnog registra. 
<ivoks> aj, bar ne moram do ureda nekog
<ivoks> ili ipak...
<ivoks> http://sor.mingorp.hr/default.php
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> dodjem u vipnet novu uslugu uzet
<Mmike> traze me osobnu, traze me pecat, traze me ivadak iz trgovackog sudskog registra
<Mmike> reko, zasto, pa JA SAM VAS
<Mmike> ono, saljete mi racune svaki mjesec
<Mmike> veli lik, jbg
<Mmike> to je tako
<Mmike> dodjem u tmobile uzet tmobile GSM karticu, potpisat ugovor na mjesec/dva
<ivoks> presmijesno
<ivoks> u izvatku ne pise nista sto ne pise u rjesenju
<ivoks> osim stanja 'U radu'
<ivoks> sve ostalo je isto
<BotaniCar|2> pametnom dosta 
<ivoks> i naravno, preko cijele stranice pise 'Nesluzbena kopija'
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> daklem, dodjem u tmobile i zaboravim pecat
<Mmike> i veli lik, ne treba
<Mmike> reko, kako ne treba?
<Mmike> veli lik vi ste vlasnik/direktor? reko, da
<Mmike> veli dajte osobnu
<Mmike> lik ode na sudreg.pravosudje.hr, nadje firmu, nadje mene, kaze, da, to je ok
<Mmike> NIKAKVIH papira 
<Mmike> jebo ih vipnet
<Mmike> sto me podsjeti - nisam odjavio tmobile karticu :/
<Mmike> debil
<Mmike> kako da imam 2 skypea upaljena?
<Mmike> ima netko ideju?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> TI TI SI MOJA IDEEEEEEEEEEEEJA
<SilverSpace> Mmike: hm kaj treba cugati od jutra
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aha, ti ne znas
<weshmashian> Mmike: digni virtualac? :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcC-AXPxdcU
<Mmike> weshmashian,  :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: TI SI MOJ HIT - Grupa 777, Views: 44563, Rating: 94.71698%
<Mmike> weshmashian, razmisljam da upalim drugi account samo za taj skype
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ^^
<weshmashian> Mmike: neam ti pojma, iskreno, virtualac je samo jedna od mojih bisernih ideja :)
 * weshmashian sinoc instaliro dva virtualna win2k8 za igranje sa ms certifikacijom
<ivoks> jutros sam izvukao kosulju koju sam kupio 2007.
<ivoks> i nakon 5 godina, opet stanem u nju :)
<dodobas> ivoks: da si je oprao koji put... mozda bi se stisnula u pranju :P
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVLVouGbx-0
<SilverSpace> :)
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: NOVI FOSILI - KOSULJA PLAVA, Views: 897828, Rating: 98.9372%
<SilverSpace> odoh na bike
<ivoks> kosulja je smedja :)
<ivoks> ulovili su ubojicu
<ivoks> s marjana
<Mmike> sto je .dmg file? BotaniCar|2, weshmashian , to je nesto windowsovsko?
<jelly> OSX
<BotaniCar|2> http://filext.com/file-extension/DMG
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: spam away
<ivoks> Do Me Gently
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4EWfA_5NK9U
<datase> ivoks: Title: Slipknot - Gently [MFKR], Views: 301496, Rating: 98.001566%
<BotaniCar|2> jelly, sadcem, samo da u noutpedu napisem kaj ocu :)
<jelly> mogao si i u kanal mozda bi nekom bilo zanimljivo
<Hrki> jel ima itko ideju gdje se u ovom google chromeu mijenja pocetna stranica ?
<BotaniCar|2> imas pravo, stavil bum prepisku na pastebin ako se slazes ? 
<Hrki> otvara mi ono govno condoit
<jelly> ok
<ivoks> Hrki: pa u postavkama
<BotaniCar|2> Ako nekog zanima kako brzo ukloniti zilion dupliciranih mailova (isti sadrzaj, razlicit filename): http://pastebin.com/4hH28Fai
<ivoks> imas ikonicu
<ivoks> ako ju ne vidis, mozes otici na chrome://chrome/settings/
<BotaniCar|2> jao, sabskrajbao sam se na njuze, nakon N vremena :) Tam je vrijeme stalo :)
<ivoks> inace, sugestija...
<BotaniCar|2> isti ljudi :)
<ivoks> pitanja pitajte na kanalu
<ivoks> ne u private :)
<ivoks> moze biti vise rjesenja
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: jeb'ga , nisam bio siguran da li ce trebati poaci koji nisu za sve , sorry
<ivoks> pa onda u tom trenutku prekines
<BotaniCar|2> i ostavim publiku na rubu stolca :) Nu, primio na znanje
<ivoks> sad ce poreznoj zavrsiti pauza, pa cu i ja lagano do njih
<ivoks> mah mah
<BotaniCar|2> o/
<BotaniCar|2> Vec sam popio prvu kavu, opet cu tri zveknut na poslu .. 
<BotaniCar|2> "jedinu profesionalnu namjenu Linuxa mogu vidjeti kao OS pod kojim rade sistem administratori. Sve drugo je ... besmisleno " ,, kak su njuze dobre :) 
<SilverSpace> uh preznojio sam se 
<BotaniCar|2> nadams e da imas bijelu pripijenu majcu i da si se slikao
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: djevicanski roza.... :)
<BotaniCar|2> mislis da se dlake na prsima jednako dobro vide ? :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: nije bitno... samo da je roza :)
<BotaniCar|2> olrajt :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: ja sam od njuza odustao prije 5-6 godina, vise stete i nerviranja nego koristi
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: ja odem na soc.bjelovar iz nostalgije i jos par grupa di se ljudi (bar prije nisu) ne dolaze dokazivati. Ostalo je tocno kak si napisao
<drj_cro> lol koji kreteni ovi iz porezne
<drj_cro> sad na kraju nece uvest za fiskalizaciju printere
<drj_cro> vec certifikate i onda ce se svaka kasa prije printanja racuna morati spojiti na poreznu
<drj_cro> i zatraziti neki id koji ce se printat na racun
<BotaniCar|2> Ne znas koje je gore
<BotaniCar|2> Ziher bum u cvjecarna d.o.o. imao stalnu vezu .. mobilni data provideri trljaju ruke 
<drj_cro> bas me zanima koja baza ce im izdrzat par stotina iljada upita u trenutku
<BotaniCar|2> drj_cro: brijem da se to jednostavno slozi (nije da nemaju budget) , ali mi je jadno da obrti moraju jos para davati da rijese problem drzave 
<drj_cro> pa ovo sa crtifikatom je jeftinije od printera(bar za obrnike)
<drj_cro> firme/etc..
<BotaniCar|2> svejedno je trosak 
<BotaniCar|2> i dugorocno ti je printer jeftiniji nego veza na mrezu
<drj_cro> al i taj printer je spojen na mrezu prek gsm modula
<BotaniCar|2> ok, zanemari onda 
<drj_cro> jel i jedno i drugo mora se slat kod kreiranja racuna u poreznu
<BotaniCar|2> jest, imas pravo. Zabravio sam taj detaljcic :)
<BotaniCar|2> Meanwhile in real life: http://www.zagrebancija.com/hr-aktualnosti/foto--gredelj-u-stecaju-svi-radnici-dobili-otkaz_319927
<weshmashian> drj_cro: uf, nemoj mi spominjat fiškanalizaciju...
<Mmike> Mujo leži na operacijskom stolu i anesteziolog ga pita:
<Mmike> - Kakvu anesteziju želite?
<Mmike> - A kakve imate ?
<Mmike> - Imamo domaće i strane.
<Mmike> - Daj ti meni, jarane, našu!
<Mmike> - Dobro. Ni-na-na-na, moje zlato spavvaaa….
<BotaniCar|2> :)
<weshmashian> :)))
<SilverSpace> tek nakon godinu dana skuzio da mi tv ima mogucnos postavke rasporeda programa da si obiljezim kaj cu gledat i u to vrijeme se sam prekopca na program 
<BotaniCar|2> :) Ja sam to skuzio, rekao si da je jebeno, i nikad upotrijebio :)
<SilverSpace> super stvar
<SilverSpace> za zaboravne
 * jelly nikad ne gleda programe uzivo
<BotaniCar|2> ^^ na taj se nacin najlakse izbjegnu reklame i politika
<BotaniCar|2> neg' , jel netko gledao 'nedjeljom u 2' ? Kaj je Smranader imao za reci ?
<BotaniCar|2> meWantHard: http://www.engadget.com/2012/09/17/hands-on-with-kingstons-datatraveler-workspace-at-idf-video/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: pa kaj bi imao reci pomeo Stankovica samo tako 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: kak mislis pomeo ga je ? ne znam ni u kakvom je tonu ovaj poveo emisiju, ga je napao, pitao jel kriv, jel ga istuko ? 
<SilverSpace> rijecima
<weshmashian> uzeo je metlicu i pomeo... :) nisam gledo, samo sam cuo da je kanader uspio preuzet emisiju
<weshmashian> that's all i know
<BotaniCar|2> Ahahaha
<BotaniCar|2> mozda ga ima na tubetu 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=enz
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace:  so yaya !
<BotaniCar|2> *do
<BotaniCar|2> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/225905_359769227441365_1491803717_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ne radi
<SilverSpace> link
<BotaniCar|2> pasmater, zatvorena grupa .. nema veze .. nish jako bitno
<SilverSpace> Nokia prodaje poslovno sjedište
<SilverSpace> ode nokia u kujac
<BotaniCar|2> To ljudi za njih govore jos odkad su gumene cizme/monitore proizvodili :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ne bojim se jako za njih, sto se hardvera tice ja bi i danas prije nokiu nego ista 
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/lenovo-gradi-tvornicu/118844.aspx
<SilverSpace> odlican potez
<SilverSpace> lenova
<SilverSpace> kad istok pukne eto njih u sad :)
<SilverSpace> samo ne znam kaj ce stavljati u racunala kad sve dolazi sa istoka :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kupuju trziste, nista drugo. Cim se dio proizvodi 'doma' , odmah te maceha drzava drugacije gleda, a i Ameri su glupi, daj im 3 godine i vjerovat xce da je Lenovo zacet u SAD :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pa koliko treba resize2fs da particiju resajza bemti stoji vec dugo 
<BotaniCar|2> dugo :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Nabavi SSD
<SilverSpace> da sam pito prije bi se pomaknulo :)
<BotaniCar|2> ili usb prenosni disk, mene odusevilo kak to *ebeno radi
<BotaniCar|2> usb3 ofc
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva mala stvarcica http://www.bug.hr/molex/lacie-2big-nas/96146.aspx
<SilverSpace> ali preskup
<jelly> ak povecavas, resize2fs ionako moze radit online pa te nije briga
<bozo> pozdrav ... komu se mogu javit, mogu vam pomoći vezano uz temu za web stranicu da izgleda poput službene stranice
<SilverSpace> "Da bi pobjedili ne smijemo izgubiti" - Grumf  >  Mićo Dušanović kod rezultata 2:2 kaže: "Mislim da ako želimo pobjediti moramo zabiti gol"
<dodobas> bozo: que ? :)
<SilverSpace> bozo: hm o tome smo vec razmisljali ali se nitko nece primiti posla
<SilverSpace> bozo: si iz zg?
<bozo> ne varaždina
<jelly> bozo: trebas temu tako da stranica koju ces raditi izgleda kao www.ubuntu-hr.org  ?
<bozo> imam i cms koji vunkcionira na foru askubuntu-a
<jelly> ili bi pomogao da www.ubuntu-hr.org izgleda kao ubuntu.com?
<bozo> da ubuntu hr izgleda ko ubuntu com
<SilverSpace> bozo: steta imamo druzenje u cetvrtak u zg pa bi i to mogla biti tema razgovora
<jelly> aha!
<SilverSpace> bozo: inace je ivoks glavni
<jelly> da, ak se dovuces do zg sutra popodne, moze se svasta dogovorit
 * jelly ce mozda napraviti iznimku i svejedno doci do savske, iako je rekao da nece vise stupit nogom tamo
<bozo> nažalost nestignem do zg ... ali imam viška vremena idučih nekoliko tjedana ... pa ako trebate pomoć vezano uz temu možemo to realizirati  možda i prije izlaska ubuntu-a 12.10
<SilverSpace> bozo: budemo razgovarali poslje cetvrtka o tome porazgovarat cemo na druzrnju jer smo o tome vec nesto razgovarali
<SilverSpace> kako da tebe kontaktirako ako ne budes na kanalu
<bozo> može .... mail il gtalk; sacic.zoran@gmail.com .... il skype zoran.sacic
<SilverSpace> super
<SilverSpace> thx
<bozo> np ... to je par sati posla, a bolje će izgledat ;)
<SilverSpace> da i mi smo se slozili da bi trebalo promjeniti
<SilverSpace> koji cms bi to vrtio 
<SilverSpace> WP
<bozo> vidim, trenutno vrtite wordpress i phpbb3 za forum
<SilverSpace> bozo: da
<SilverSpace> phpbb3 bi svakako ostao za forum
<bozo> možemo ostat na tome a možemo i sve pojednostavit vanillom ... ona može simulirat blog i formu ask-a ako je uopće potreban
<SilverSpace> najmanje problema ima sa njime
<bozo> a phpbb3 temu onda nije problem integrirat
<weshmashian> phpbb3? jel' vrtite i mysqladmin tam isto? :P
<jelly> weshmashian: kaj ce ti to, nije wp vec dovoljno rupicast
<weshmashian> jelly: je, ali to troje u kombinaciji je ludnica
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: lol
<weshmashian> mozete i joomlu jos stavit, ono, za svaki slucaj :)
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: jomlu su nam jednom provalili :)
<bozo> joomlu definitivno nebi preporučio ... wp il drupal 
<SilverSpace> provalili/hakirali
<bozo> ako želite klasiku
<SilverSpace> wp vise manje svi smo se navikli na nju
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: pa da, zato bas i pitam za tu bozanstvenu kombinaciju :)
<obruT> rut: na amisu si ?
<rut> ne
<jelly> obruT: na t-comu je kad zaboravi podesit v6 tunel
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: frend ima WP i vise su mu puta hakirali stranicu i svaki puta gledam na njegov user nikako da skuzim kako 
<rut> tunel radi non-stop
<jelly> moguce, al jucer si bio na --- [rut] (~rut@93-136-24-231.adsl.net.t-com.hr) : Beri
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: dok mi jednom nije kroz pricu reko da nekim svojim "frendovima" da password koja budaletina
<weshmashian> *facepalm*
<bozo> svaki cms je lako hakirat ako koristi previše pluinova
<rut> pa zar se samo sa jedne lokacije moram spajat ?
<SilverSpace> umjesto da im napravi usera
<rut> amis mi je pop za ipv6 
<SilverSpace> bozo: i ako ne pazis na cms 
<SilverSpace> zakrpas rupe koje se pojave sa vremenom
<bozo> da, to definitivno, treba računat na sve propuste
<jelly> hmm, \d nije posix regex?
 * jelly bi uveo PCRE svugdje
<bozo> odoh sad ... onda se čujemo ako će Vas intereesirat realizacija ideje .. kontakt imate .... podrav :D
<SilverSpace> aha upgrade na rpi pucao je na 4G karticama sad kad sam stavio 8G prolazi upgrade ok 
<SilverSpace> koja glupost
<BotaniCar|2> zakaj mi kad SCP-am fajle , ne prenosi fajle s tockom isprad ? (.htaccess konkretno) ? Isao sam s 'scp -P 28 -r  root@remote:/od/kuda/ /do/tuda/'
<SilverSpace> zasto bi nesto i prenosio sa tockom ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: imas li read permissione za iste?  kratki odgovor, zato sto je scp smece i oslanja se na shell 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: Meni Radi™
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: root sam na obje strane, kopirao sam userov public_html s servera na server , i ovo mi se stalno desava pa sam znao kak pokrpati, ali mi se neda za jednostavni file copy 5 linija pisati ako mogu jednu .. 
<BotaniCar|2> Mozda sshfs, odjebat scp ?
<jelly> ili sftp
<BotaniCar|2> Da, TebiRadi .. posteno, kaj sad 
<BotaniCar|2> nda, na zalost ili na srecu necu to uskoro trebati :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: kako ti _stvarno_ izgleda command line?
<BotaniCar|2> jos malo pa sam sve (tudje) webove prebacio na server na Hetzneru :) Sad kad se pocne krsit bumo plakali kaj imamo jeftinog hostera :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: msg
<jelly> hm
<jelly> aj, nema * koja bi objasnila ponasanje
<BotaniCar|2> da :)
<jelly> mozes fore radi staviti shopt -s dotglob u /etc/profile, pa ako to pomogne onda znas da je scp smece
<jelly> ref: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: moj best current practice je uvijek koristiti rsync -Pa 
<jelly> jebes scp sftp, rsync preko ssh i mirna bosna
<jelly> ak je kanal siguran, onda moze i tar|nc ;-)
<rut>  /od/kuda/.
<jelly> rut: jesi probao
<rut> nisam
<BotaniCar|2> rut: to predmnijeva da cu scp-at u 2 ture, jednom 'normalne' fajle, jednom one s tockom, sto je glupo. Nema ni veze, scpao sam iz stosa, mogao sam bas i sftpat 
<BotaniCar|2> locate .htaccess | more
<BotaniCar|2> ups :)
<rut> pa ovi sa tockom su skriveni
<rut> a sto bi ti :)
<BotaniCar|2> o cem pricamo ? Kome su skriveni ?
<rut> sakriveni fajlovi 
<rut> zato imaju .
<BotaniCar|2> pa da, obrati paznju na moje drugo pitanje
<jelly> rut: ako dajes tech support preko irca, bolje je ne nagadjati nego komentirati i pomagati tocno tamo di imas iskustva i dovoljno znanja
<rut> ja nevidim 2 pitanje
<BotaniCar|2> [15:18:14] <BotaniCar|2> o cem pricamo ? Kome su skriveni ?
<rut> lupi ls kad si tako pametan bez iceg
<rut> jel ih vidis ?
<BotaniCar|2> :))))))) Aj poslusaj jellyev savjet :)
<BotaniCar|2> ili ti lupi 'locate .htaccess' kod sebe, ako imas ijednu takvu fajlu :)
<jelly> korisnik koji nesto pita i dobije hrpu razlicitih sugestija ne zna zakljuciti koje su dobre, koje su lose, a koje ce mu pojesti fikus i zaliti macku
<rut> ma sto cu njega slusat .. on se samo zna razbacivat terminima
<BotaniCar|2> :) :) 
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: aj baci jedne cevape, budem ih ja terminirao :)
<jelly> Žar je vrlo blizu ovog Zlatnog Mede i ima pristojne ćevape te pljesku
<BotaniCar|2> jos bum na kraju dosao na okupljanje , bas vam teba ljubitelj microsofta :)
<jelly> ljubitelji MSa imaju jednake ako ne i bolje kvalifikacije za placati rundu
<BotaniCar|2> Tog me i strah, placa je tek za ~8 dana :)
<jelly> kaj, ja imam ubuntu samo na netbooku 
<BotaniCar|2> nego, back to my original question ! http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/moving-home-data-from-old-system-to-new-linux-system.html ... ipak radi ako se appenda '.'
<BotaniCar|2> sto potvrdjuje gornju tezu da je SCP glup.
<SilverSpace> sluzi svrsi :)
<rut> ooo .. pa ipak znaci ide .
<BotaniCar|2> Ae, rut, imal si praf ! 
<rut> nisam 
<jelly> vis ti to
<rut> nemam ti ja pojima
<rut> bolje mi sutjet
<BotaniCar|2> rut:to i ja za sebe velim. Nek znalac bude tko zeli da ga trpaju s pitanjima :)
<BotaniCar|2> ok, ne velim si nikad da treba sutit' , ne mogu ni da hocu
<rut> nego kad se vec ovaj iskonovac tako prsi svojim znanjem .. imam ja nesto za njega ;)
<BotaniCar|2> pileca prsa u toplo-hladnoj salati ? 
<rut> gnome-shell & keyring .. 
<BotaniCar|2> hebo ga linux, pricajmo o hrani
<rut> problem .. 
<SilverSpace> opet ovaj rut pila :D
<BotaniCar|2> Nemre bit gori od mene, SilverSpace , bar je pristojan :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: dodi do mene upravo sestra slozila tortilje :)
<SilverSpace> ah reko si za 4tjedna tek :)
<jelly> rut: molim da prestanes koristiti rijec "iskonovac", ovdje sam u osobnom aranzmanu
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: samo da javim tetama u vrticu da posalju dijete samo doma, kaj sad, moze on prepuzat 2-3 kilometra, zna valjda di zivi :9
<SilverSpace> :)
<rut> jelly: ok
<SilverSpace> odoh 
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: o/
<ivoks> SilverSpace: glavni?
<BotaniCar|2> rut: kaj je na kraju bio problem s shellom i keyringom ? Pozivao bi passworde kroz skriptu ?
<ivoks> jelly: instaliraj postfix-pcre
<rut> jelly: http://postimage.org/image/5ru08ptyn/
<rut> evo tu je problem
<jelly> ivoks: ja bi jos i less-pcre 
<ivoks> e sad bi ti
<rut> jelly: odakle krenut ?
<rut> ;)
<jelly> rut: kreni tako da pitas nekog tko koristi gnomu
<rut> nema takvih ovjde :(
<jelly> no ovako na blef, cinjenica da na ubuntu makini imas lokalno buildan library Glib u /usr/local/lib je vec sumnjiva
<jelly> rijesi ga se
<BotaniCar|2> Imam ja doma na virtualki linux s grafickim suceljem ! Nisam ga dugo palio, ali imam :) 
<rut> ko kaze da je ubuntu ?
<rut> :)
<jelly> rut: ime kanala kaze
<rut> nisam ja na ubuntu .. ma jesam al ne koristim ga 
<jelly> koja je to distra onda
<rut> bsd
 * BotaniCar|2 napravi 'cat /etc/redhat-releases' i output mu nikak ne pase s imenom kanala :(
<jelly> rut: good luck with that
<rut> al imam ja i ubuntu
<BotaniCar|2> rut: ako strgas na jednak nacin i ubuntu i (free)BSD, dozvoljavam ti da u cetvrtak platis koju rundu umjesto mene :)
<ivoks> mutter i bsd... mislis da ce to raditi?
<rut> pa vidis da radi :)
<ivoks> koliko ja znam, to ovisi i o driverima za graficku
<rut> nvidia
<ivoks> radi, al mozda ne dovoljno dobro
<rut> radi super .. cak jako dobro
<jelly> impresivno je i da dbus_neki_kufer radi
<ivoks> bas
<rut> eto samo taj problem imam sa keyringom i shellom.. nezeli mi spremat pass
<rut> al u jednu ruku barem ih necu zaboarvit :)
<SilverSpace> eto me na brzaka smazo jednu tortilju
<jelly> pitaj na nekom gnome kanalu
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: picture or you didn't 
<ivoks> tja...
<ivoks> dodjem u rba
<ivoks> jeste vec bili kod nas?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> dam osobnu
<ivoks> astrape
<ivoks> reko, ne, to mi je druga firma
<ivoks> sad sam dosao radi ove prve :)
<ivoks> zena me gleda i nije joj jasno
<ivoks> 5 minuta sam joj objasnjavao da sam jedno te ista osoba, samo imam dvije razlicite firme
<dodobas> i da niti jedna nije u stecaju :)
<rut> http://postimage.org/image/qsyeh5maz/
<BotaniCar|2> dodobas: da tebi netko to kaze, ti bi mu vjerovao ? U nas druga firma sluzi samo da prelijes ono kaj imas iz prve, a prvoj ostavis dug :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar|2: pa naravno... :)
<ivoks> bas :)
<ivoks> pita me kako ide placanje
<ivoks> reko, nema problema, a ovi nasi - kad plate, plate, to mi je bonus; na te novce ni ne racunam :)
<BotaniCar|2> 'lagano, kak tko meni plati,tak ja drugima' :)
<jelly> mozes se jedino smijati da ne bi plakao
<ivoks> pa i smijao sam se
<ivoks> a ona meni 'pa nemojte tako, valjda nije tako lose?'
<dodobas> komedija
<BotaniCar|2> ahaha, kao da u banci radi :)
<ivoks> doslo mi ju da ju pitam 'jel gledate vi van kroz taj svoj prozor?'
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pa kaj nisi sef :)
<ivoks> ?
<BotaniCar|2> Jebes mi sve, mozda onaj Linic nije ni tak blesav s ovim novim zakonom :) nek banke pocnu preuzimati vlasnistvo nad onima koji su im duzni, pa nek vide kak je 'plivat' na trzistu 
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi vidio gore covjek se ponudio da prilagodi stranicu 
<ivoks> tja... ne znam koliko su banke pametan izbor
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: a oni kojima je drzava duzna nek preuzmu udio drzave
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nazivno drzava je nasa 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/IMAG0101.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: i to je drugi set problema, koji se preklapa s ovim u privatnom sektoru,ali nije jednak
<ivoks> jelly: bilo bi dovoljno da, ako ti je drzva/drzavno poduzece duzno, da se mozes prebijati oko poreza
<jelly> yep
<BotaniCar|2> MOJ SILVEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE , pa jel ti brate znas kako sam gladan, a doma ne idem jso 1h ? :D
<jelly> ivoks: ali to drzavi ne bi odgovaralo
<ivoks> jelly: ne bi, jer povecava njihove interne troskove
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: nemam dostavu :)
<jelly> jer ne mogu pocistiti drzavnu upravu bez da ljudi izadju na ulicu
<BotaniCar|2> SilverSpace: da imas, po izgledu ovog na slici, brzo bi bio bogat covjek :)
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: Pa nek izadju, dok je jos lijepo vrijeme ! 
<ivoks> uglavnom... veli zena 'dobro ja vam javim kad cemo to rijesiti'
<ivoks> mozda cete morati jos nesto donijeti
<ivoks> reko, al nisam natrag u zagrebu do 4.11.
<ivoks> nego... zasto ja to sve pricam, koji mi je k
<jelly> zato sto je zabavno.  za citat
<rut> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/1119614
<rut> ajde da vidimo jel moj emulirani linux brzi od vasih :P
<jelly> heh, who cares
<SilverSpace> rut: emajlirani :) 
<rut> ajde jelly .. pa ti imas tamo sigurno neku zvjerku
<ivoks> jel netko prima mailove od hep-a?
<rut> daj podjeli razultat :)
<rut> silver: da bas . emajlirani .. nego dobra ti ona slika gore :) . bas sam ogladnio 
<jelly> rut: imam pametnijeg posla nego gledati ko ima dulji... uptime
<rut> ma nije uptime :)
<jelly> isti kua
<rut> ajde jelly .. da vidimo kakva je to zvjerka na kojoj radis :)
<rut> mora biti neka opasna pila
<SilverSp1ce> Ubuntu 12.04 Precise 64bit: Linux 3.2.0-32-generic |  Quad Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU  330   @ 1.60GHz 1596.029 MHz | Bogomips: 12768.54 | Mem: 945/1994M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 27.27G Free: 9.25G | Procs: 186 | Uptime: 5 hrs 27 mins 41 secs  | Load: 0.56 0.71 0.82  | Vpenis: 102.2 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) @ 1440x900 (32 bpp) Corespeed:  | eth0: In: 89.57M Out: 
<SilverSp1ce> Sensors: CPU:NA Fan: 0 RPM Case:NA Fan: 1372 RPM 
<SilverSp1ce> nismo dugo :)
<BotaniCar|2> TO 
<rut> ma ne to :)
<BotaniCar|2> Ja nemrem to tak, imam windowse :)
<jelly> Vpenis... to je _tocno_ to
<rut> botanicar evo za tebe link http://www.primatelabs.com/geekbench/
<rut> ima i za prozore 
<BotaniCar|2> cek, ne samo da ima 'geek' u nazivu , vec jos moram i downloadat nekaj ? :)
<BotaniCar|2> De , nemoj bit' takav :)
<rut> ma sitno je :)
<BotaniCar|2> Opet me squid jebe : Pogreška 102 (net::ERR_CONNECTION_REFUSED): Web-poslužitelj uskratio je vezu.
<SilverSpace> odoh dalje cackat po rpi
<rut> ajde silver .. 
<rut> kad neces pokrenut test 
<SilverSpace> necu biti zadovoljan dok ga ne sjebem
<BotaniCar|2> cuj ovo, 'nekaj sitno' je 5.4Mb :) 
<SilverSpace> rut: pa kaj bi ja sa atomom
<SilverSpace> jadan
<rut> pa nije to kaj bi ti .. nego rezultat 
<rut> nece biti extra al ce biti nesto
<rut> jelly je mjerodavan za rezultat jer garant radi na nekoj pili
<BotaniCar|2> jebo bencmark, da napumpam brojeve bi sad morao pogasiti sve i sva, a sve da ti za svoju marketinsku agenciju saznas da 1.4% linux korisnika koristi i windowse 8 na i5 procesoru :)
<BotaniCar|2> Kuis, i moj bench nije relevantan, kak cemo krumpire i sljive usporedjivati ? :D
<rut> hahaha . ma nema nikakve agencije
<BotaniCar|2> AHAHAH , i jos mi ne da da vrtim 64bitni benchmark ako ne *kupim* bench-software 
<BotaniCar|2> nemoj se ljutiti,al ja sad to micem :)
<rut> ma zaboravi :)
<rut> brisi :)
<ivoks> Offline result management is not available in tryout mode.
<ivoks> kako lose
<BotaniCar|2> prepre
<ivoks> a bas mislio odvrtiti na stroju sa 24 CPU-a
<BotaniCar|2> JOJ ! ti imas onu ARM zvjer :)
<ivoks> ne, ovo se ne vrti na armu
<BotaniCar|2> daj kupi :)
<ivoks> i ARM zvjer ima 64 CPU-a :)
<BotaniCar|2> ehh :(
<ivoks> * 4 core na svakom cpuu
<rut> ee to me zanima .. da vidimo rezultat :)
<rut> nemora biti geekbench .. 
<BotaniCar|2> ne znam zakaj svaki put kad se pohvalis pomislim na kruh s 7 core-a i kak ti je tesko :)
<ivoks> na zalost, saznati neces jer taj uredjaj jos nije vidio javnost
<ivoks> pa tako niti podatke neces vidjeti
<ivoks> ak te sta tjesi, moj laptop sa low power cpuom, star 3 godine, je postigao 20% bolje rezultate od tvog :)
<ivoks> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/view/1119644
<SilverSpace> lik natjerao rpi da radi na 1050mhz
<SilverSpace> kaze stabilno
<rut> tvoj je jaci lap
<BotaniCar|2> tvoj je tvrdji :)
<rut> hahaha
<ivoks> SysInfo: Linux 2.6.32-41-server |  Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E31245 @ 3.30GHz 1600.000 MHz | Bogomips: 52800.02 | Mem: 7755/15990M [||||||||||] | Diskspace: 0.00G Free: 0.00G | Procs: 314 | Uptime: 13 wks 23 hrs 11 mins 47 secs  | Load: 1.38 0.74 0.50  | Vpenis: 582.6 cm | Screen: Intel Corporation Sandy Bridge Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09) | eth0: In: 838.88G Out: 37.52G 
<jelly> SilverSpace: jel nalijepio neki grdi hladnjak na cip
<ivoks> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/view/1119665
<jelly> 582.6 cm!
<rut> e ivoks . to je vec ljep rez.
<SilverSpace> jelly: nema slike
<SilverSpace> meni radi na 950mhz bez problema 
<ivoks> jelly: bit ce da je zbog uptimea :)
<jelly> cek da najdem neku kramu sa 1000 dana uptimeom
<jelly> ...
<ivoks> 5 metarska kita
<ivoks> :)
<rut> nemojte pocinjat sa tim uptimeom :)
<jelly> treba ti 50 litara krvi vise samo da se pipa nafila
<SilverSpace> mlohava cuna
<ivoks> jelly: ja nemam nista sa 1000 dana uptimea :/
<ivoks> jelly: nitko ne zeli kupiti generator, a niti jedna trafostanica name 1000 dana uptime :/
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> http://browser.primatelabs.com/geekbench2/119161
<ivoks> tolko o alatu :)
<jelly> ivoks: ja po uptimeu znam kad je datacenter vendoru zadnji put crkla klima pa smo morali sve gasiti :-D
<BotaniCar|2> ja, kad uptime predje 100 dana , pocnem s samopropitkivanjem kad sam zadnji put azurirao kantu :) 
<ivoks> idem doma... pa na godisnjem sam
<rut> izvadite one stvari pa mjerite ko ima veci :)
<rut> kad ste se uhvatili tog uptima 
<jelly> pa, ti si prvi poceo
<rut> prije 10g se o tome pisalo po newsima
<rut> vidim da jos ima takvih ..
<BotaniCar|2> sjecam se jedne scene na tinejdzerskom tulumu, kao idemo ih mjerit, pijani bedaki poceli vadit .. i onda najpovuceniji frend izvadi ALATKU i samo cujes zakapcanje zatvaraca :)
<rut> haha:)
<BotaniCar|2> tak da , moral of the story je: ne usporedjuj se s drugima , mogao bi im pimpek zapeti za zatvarac
<ivoks> im ili tebi
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: daj ne citaj pre pazljivo :)
<BotaniCar|2> na godisnjem si :)
<jelly> meni je recimo impresivno vidjet storage benchmarke sa zilionima iopsa, memory i cpu throughput me ne dira
 * BotaniCar|2 bi htio vidjeti performanse storidza koji mmikeova ekipa puni
<jelly> nego daj random io, 4-64 threada, pa da vidimo
<rut> pa daj :)
<jelly> daj sta
<ivoks> bome...
<ivoks> na murteru iskopavaju colentum
<jelly> za bsd trola koji je dosao po linuxu prodavat pamet, ne dam nista dok ne plati bar dvije runde
<jelly> mislim da sam to vec rekao
<rut> trol ti iza zatvaraca :)
<rut> iskonovac pa prodaje pamet
<rut> i onda se osjeti ugrozen
<jelly> projecting much
<BotaniCar|2> Paraolimpijada ..
<rut> di su ti kakvi rezultati ? imas di kakav projekt ?
<BotaniCar|2> sreca moja pa idem skoro doma .. atmosfera pomalo postaje nalik onoj na nekim drugim linux kanalima .. 
<BotaniCar|2> imajte se dobro 
<rut> em ogovaras ljude i osjecas se ugrozen
<ivoks> rut: CoC
<rut> u ova 4 dana nisam vidio da si ikome nesto konkretno pomogo vec se samo razmeces kraticama i str. izrazima
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<jelly> shrug
<jelly> sorry, "bsd trol" nije ogovaranje vec osobna procjena iza koje 100% stojim.  Ovakno ponasanje na kanalu nije primjereno ni konstruktivno
<rut> i moja osobna procjena je za tebe "iskonovac" da si pun sebe i letis visoko
<rut> i stojim 101%
<jelly> podjebavanje s podacima koji su javno dostupni na internetu i okretanje na sprdnju su tipicne strategije trolova
<rut> niti sam se tebi obratio ovdje ikad niti sam htio imat sa tobom ikakvog posla 
<jelly> [13:53] <rut> oo . pa evo unix specijalaca iz iskona # linkedin "Unix specialist"
<jelly> rut: stavi me u ignore i ne spominji me kao "iskonovac", sve pet
<Mmike> rut, ti si bsd-baja?
<ivoks> m -freenode chanserv akick #ubuntu-hr ADD rut http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct
<jelly> rut: ak nemas vremena doci sutra na sastanak, daj neki drugi dan pa cemo se naci i popricati uzivo -- stvarno mi nije jasno sto izvlacis iz takvog ponasanja
<ivoks> ^ to ce biti ako se ne smirimo svi skupa
<Mmike> ivoks, molim te da se ti prvi smiris!
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> bemti promjenim u datoteci postavke i nakon reboota vise ih nema unutra
<Mmike> nego, jelly, dodjes sutra?
<jelly> Mmike: brijem da da
<Mmike> SilverSpace, da, nemoj imati datoteku na ramdisku ili u /dev/shm
<ivoks> SilverSpace: sigurno petljas po /etc/resolv.conf :)
<Mmike> jelly, weeeee! :) odlicno
<rut> jelly stobom nebi sjeo nikad na cugu ! .. stoga zaboravi 
<rut> jelly . ides u ignore i sto se mene tice rjesno 
<Mmike> rut, a samnom ili ivoksom? :) ivoks ti je bas pravi macan, mislim, i ja sam, al' je on nekak zategnutiji :)
<SilverSpace> ma ne 
<Mmike> jelly, dodjes i u petak? ivac ce isto bit, vele :)
<jelly> Mmike: kaj je pak u petak
<SilverSpace> rpi postavke koje su do jucer radile ok 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: savjet...
<ivoks> SilverSpace: RPi je hardware; ne mijenjas postavke RPi-a, vec distribucije koju koristis
<rut> Mmike nisam iz ZG
<jelly> novi marof nije toliko daleko
<ivoks> SilverSpace: drugi ce te lakse razumjeti i lakse ces naci pomoc ako ces oslovljavati problem tamo gdje se nalazi
<SilverSpace> eh :)
<Mmike> jelly, irceri - chuspajz ogranizira :)
<Mmike> rut, kakav je to los izgovor?
<ivoks> danas sam bio s njom na cugi
<jelly> aha
<Mmike> nisam iz zg
<Mmike> pih
<rut> nije to los . to je cinjenica ... 
<Mmike> ivoks, dodjes ti u petak?
<ivoks> Mmike: u petak sam ja na moru
<Mmike> rut, da, cinjenica je da je los izgovor
<jelly> nju nisam vidio... pa valjda otkad sam zadnji put uletio na tu ircersku prije 2-3 godine
<Mmike> ivoks, jedno 'ne' bi bilo ok :)
<ivoks> :)
<rut> ajde .. ona je tako :)
<ivoks> znam da ovako vise boli :)
<rut> nisam za druzenja .... znas di trolovi budu :) :)
<Mmike> rut, nisi reko, ti si bsd-baja?
<Mmike> ivoks, mosh si mislit :) to jedino ti imas fix ideju da je na moru sad super :)
<ivoks> ali... je :)
<ivoks> kupanje, kajak, sunce, 30C
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/404709_10151074932434632_1636013107_n.jpg
<Mmike> to je auto
<rut> Mmike ; sve sto je open source 
<Mmike> ivoks, yea, right :)
<Mmike> rut, al' pivu, velis, to ne
<Mmike> kak se zvao
<Mmike> Undertakher
<jelly> ivoks: kad je 30°C, od jedan i po do dva popodne
<Mmike> ili tako nesto
<Mmike> i taj se nikad nije htio nac ni sa kime
<rut> Mike : drugi puta .. 
<ivoks> jelly: pa najtoplije je uvijek oko 15h
<ivoks> jelly: to ne znaci da je ostatak dana 15, vec 25-29
<jelly> Mmike: ajmo oklada u rundu da se lik nece u sljedecih godinu dana pojavit ni na kakvoj pivi
<Mmike> jelly, moze, moramo samo nac s kim cemo se kladiti :)
<rut> jel morate ovo jelly pisat ?  :) :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: undertakh?
<Mmike> rut, ne, ja imam spagicu koju potegnem, pa mi se ispise samo
<Mmike> weshmashian, da, iz dubrovnika ili od kud
<Mmike> sjecas se? :)
<weshmashian> Mmike: kako li ga zaboravit? :)
<weshmashian> and fun times were had :)
<rut> mmike .. napradan si ti
<ivoks> weshmashian: fun times were had? :)
<weshmashian> nego?
<ivoks> fun times we had
<weshmashian> ne
<weshmashian> to nije opce ono sto sam htio rec
<ivoks> ok, ne znam sto si mislio reci, ali 'were had'
<weshmashian> sad ni ja nisam ziher vise
<weshmashian> no, nvm, odem doma :P
<ivoks> idem i ja
<Mmike> TI TI TI TI SI MOJ HIT
<Mmike> TI TI SI MOJA IDEJA
<jelly> i tebe sam SIT kafaaaaanoooo
<SilverSpace> pa ubit cu se ima datoteka u kojij mjenjas postavke cpu i sli config.txt i nakon reboota u njoj nestanu postavke za cpu ostanu sve ostale promjene :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.themagpi.com/
<SilverSpace> aha naso nisam jedini slucaj upgrade nekih paketa to sjebu
<SilverSpace> dzubrat ima neku skriptu koja pogleda koji je cpu revizija i ako nije ta verzija pod garancijom automatski stavi na defolt
<SilverSpace> i naravno da moj nije
<SilverSpace> 1.2Ghz from my Pi
<SilverSpace> ima i brzih
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> radje si uzmi soc iz mobitela
<jelly> ko da uzmes stojadina i sad si ga nabrijao da ima 40 umjesto 35 konja
<jelly> ... fora, ali u konacnici ne previse korisno
<jelly> hmha, na #debian lik ima strgani /var/lib/dpkg/available
<jelly> na raspiji
<SilverSpace> hmmeni se to trgalo na karticama od 4G na 8G radi bez problema
<ravilov> LOOL
<ravilov> ideja za kostim za noc vjestica (tko ga slavi)
<ravilov> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/429234_10151187098977074_558944461_n.jpg
<Mmike> sto raditi kad nemas vise lokalnih portova slobodnih?
<ravilov> ?!?
<ravilov> kako uspijes potrosit 65k portova?!
<jelly> Mmike: odes na drugi ip
<Mmike> hah
<jelly> drugo je pitanje kakva vrsta aplikacije otvara 60k socketa istovremeno
<Mmike> pa, to su mi www backendin
<Mmike> spajaju se na haproxyje
<Mmike> imam 2 frontenda na haproxyijma, ro i rw
<Mmike> www backendi cesce traze ro, i tamo ostjaem bez konekcija
<Mmike> sad sam prosirio local_port range i malo je bolje
<Mmike> da, kuzis
<Mmike> glupa web aplikacija se 1001 put u sekundi spaja na haproxyje
<Mmike> i potrosim 50k socketa
<Mmike> za ro frontend
<Mmike> za rw radi ok, jer se puno rjedje spaja tamo
<jelly> Mmike: i drzi ih 50 sekundi otvorene??
<Mmike> timeout je 20 sekundi
<Mmike> pa neamm pojma, jelly, reci it meni
<Mmike> imam hrpu TIME_WAITova
<jelly> aaaaa
<jelly> pa tako reci
<jelly> Mmike: SO_REUSEADDR
<Mmike> jelly, erm - ha? :0
<Mmike> kako mogu reci phpmysql libu da to radi? :)
<jelly> ne znam, to je tvoj problem
<jelly> trebalo bi vidit mozes li iz drivera za mysql odn. objekta koji on napravi nekak doci do socket_{get,set}_option 
<SilverSpace> jao ko ce nedjelju docekati vn japana
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> jelly, da ne bi mozda
<Mmike> mislim, iamm sors drivera
<Mmike> al' 
<Mmike> to cemo neki drugi dan prtljat
<jelly> Mmike: u krajnjoj liniji uvijek mozes prekompajlirati ekstenziju za mysql i hardkodirati unutra
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i to ti nije losa ideja
<jelly> tak da drugi put opet sve krepa kad neko upgradea php
<Mmike> da :)))))))))
<SilverSpace> uh koja brzina na sd class 10 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-04
<Mmike> nj
<dodobas> yelooooha
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> hm php ekstenzije...
<ivoks> sad si mi dao ideju
<ivoks> sta kad bi nakon svakog updejta php5-dev paketa, skripta sama izbuildala te module
<ivoks> kao sto se sad radi za kernel module pomocu dkms/m-a
<ivoks> hm...
<jelly-home> http://imgur.com/gallery/snxqe
<jelly-home> ivoks: brijem da je jednostavnije sloziti automatiku koja izbuilda src:php5 za svaku novu verziju nego slagati skroz novu metodologiju
<jelly-home> jedino ako mislis na ekstenzije koje su instalirane sa strane, pear-om ili necim
<ivoks> jelly-home: mislim i na pear ekstenzije i na sourceve koje sam skines
<ivoks> jelly-home: in fact, mislim da se to sve moze sa dkmsom - jest da je zloupotreba istog, al jebiga sad
<ivoks> dpms jednostavno ne zvuci dobro :)
<ivoks> ili neku jednostavnu skriptu
<ivoks> i staviti ju u DPkg::Post-Invoke
<ivoks> skripta bi pogledala je li php5-dev updejtan
<ivoks> i ako je, kompajliraj module
<ivoks> i recimo, moduli bi morali biti u /usr/src/php5/
<ivoks> ne znam, meni to zvuci dosta jednostavno, a rijesilo bi ljudsko nesavrsenstvo
<ivoks> jos bi mogao buildati sve module u paraleli
<ivoks> kako ga je Microsoft zabio Nokii, duboko, do grla
<ivoks> kak je ta Nokia mutava kompanija
<ivoks> naime, Microsoft radi svoj telefon
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS3iB47nQ6E&feature=g-all-esi
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Carlsberg stunts with bikers in cinema, Views: 11755092, Rating: 99.15938%
<SilverSpace> predobro 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> ne kuzim, velim getmailu " /usr/bin/getmail --rcfile nekifile &> /dev/null" , i svaki put kad pokrenem povlaci sve ispocetka
<ivoks> pogledaj opcije
<ivoks> mislim da je -n
<BotaniCar> kaze " 'read_all' disabled not to download the same message over again at each retrieval" u fajli, a to imam
<ivoks> --new or -n — retrieve only new (unseen) messages
<BotaniCar> i, da, '-n' je 'only new'
<BotaniCar> ^^
<ivoks> read_all (boolean) — if set, getmail retrieves all available messages. If unset, getmail only retrieves messages it has not seen before. Default: True.
<ivoks> read_all = false
<BotaniCar> tako je, to mi je i podeseno
<ivoks> u [options]?
<BotaniCar> i ne kuzim zakaj sad moram i -n
<BotaniCar> cek da pejstbinam fajlu
<BotaniCar> http://pastebin.com/HT1WN5fN
<BotaniCar> probao sam sad s -n, trebat ce mu pol sata da se izvrti, ali ne vidim potrebu
<ivoks> mozda je to samo za pop3?
<BotaniCar> 'to' ? sorry, nisam skuzio, mislis na -n ? 
<BotaniCar> ili na 'false' ?
<BotaniCar> kuzis, imam jos 4 mail accounta koja fetcha i ne radi problem 
<ivoks> na read_all
<BotaniCar> skripte su c/p jedna druge, s drugim user podacima
<ivoks> ne znam, ja koristim -n
<ivoks> ocito taj account ima nesto posebno
<BotaniCar> velim, sad mi se vrti s -n , trebat ce mu pola sdata ( 130k mailova) , ako pomogne - super
<ivoks> mozda se netko drugi spaja na imap i mijenja flagove
<BotaniCar> ma taj account je na usljivom VPSu s cPanelom, s kojeg bjezim ; bogznaj kaj je cpanel napravio jadnom eximu
<BotaniCar> nene, samo ja imam pristup gore ( i hosting centar ekipa)
<ivoks> exim ionako ne dira te mailove jednom kad ih isporuci
<BotaniCar> mah, krivo sam rekao, mozda komponenta zaduzena za to ne oznacava mailove kao procitane
<weshmashian> "e, aj mi digni win7 x64 na mom [32bit] stroju"
<weshmashian> oh, bit ce zanimljiv dan
<BotaniCar> vu-hu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: -n je pomoglo, aj reci, jel to ima veze s mozgom ?
<ivoks> pa '-n' ima
<ivoks> ako read_all = false ne pomaze, mozda bi trebao prijaviti bug
<ivoks> ili sam baci oko na kod
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> super mi je kad skuzim da sam domacim klijentima zaboravio izdati racune za zadnja 3 mjeseca
<ivoks> toliko su redoviti u uplatama da im zaboravljam racune izdati :)
<BotaniCar> :)))))))))))))
<weshmashian> o_O
<Mmike> RACUN!
<Mmike> picku materinu
<weshmashian> hahahahaha
<weshmashian> jebote, ima se love na bacanje cim se racuni zaboravljaju izdat, jel'? :)
<ivoks> ima drzava, meni ostanu mrvice
<BotaniCar> Ne mogu vjerovati da cu ovo napisati , ali posteno je posteno. Thunderbird u nekim situacijama toliko bolje radi od outlooka da nisu ni usporedivi. Toliko od mene, odo na kafu 
<vileni> weshmashian: sto se bunis, ja sam setao u drugu zgradu da kliknem sort by date maila jer mu kao nisu svi mailovi dolazili :)
<SilverSpace> kak ovo prevest inches of mercury
<weshmashian> vileni: hm, to ti je bilo brze nego se spojit na masinu? :)
<vileni> weshmashian: da imamo remote kontrolu na svim strojevima, bilo bi super :)
 * Mmike si stalno grunta da se vrati na mutt koliko mu Thunderbird ide na kurac
<Mmike> nekad
<BotaniCar> Mmike: oodbijam u 21 stoljecu koristiti CLI aplikacije, sve ide prema 3D sucelju, a ti bi s dva kamena radio vatru . 
<obruT> crko IP komutator
<weshmashian> vileni: pa, eto, mogao si u tom trenutku i to slozit ;)
<weshmashian> mmm, mutt, jebote nisam ga godinama koristio
<obruT> mutt rulez, koristim ga i dan danas
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to sto mislis da je CLI korak unazad samo ukazuje na tvoju nestrucnost :)
<obruT> pokusao s thunderbirdom, nije islo, probao s kmailom, nije islo, probao s evolutionom, nije islo :P
<weshmashian> crap, zaboravio sam i delat s njim -.-
<vileni> cli ftw, mutt ftw
<BotaniCar> Mmike: strucnost se definira necijim osobnim misljenjem ? 
<Mmike> nope, iskustvom i spoznajom
<BotaniCar> kak sam nda nestrucan ako mislim nesto drugacije od tebe ? 
<BotaniCar> JOJ ! Kava !
<BotaniCar> mislim, voda koja je iskipila 
<ivoks> jel ima mutt podrsku za kalendar?
<ivoks> moram reci da mi se svidja dolibarr (nevezano uz mail) :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nemoj ga ni pitati, frajer bi se zacementirao u zlatnom dobu irca kad je imao sanse jebat jer brzo tipka :) I kad mu velis da nekaj drugo otvara i druge mogucnosti, budi spreman da ti nekaj ruzno veli :)
<ivoks> ne, ja se slazem s njim
<ivoks> mutt je odlican mail reader
<ivoks> ali on i je samo to
<BotaniCar> mah, ja s mmikeom imam rat oko sucelja generalno
<BotaniCar> ne velim ja da neka CLI aplikacija ne dela svoj posel dobro :)
<ivoks> dobro ti je rekao... CLI nije korak unatrag
<ivoks> ljudi su prvo crtali, a onda pisali
<ivoks> slike su postojale prije teksta
<ivoks> i bile su sjebane za komunikaciju
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike samo veli da cli sucelje nije nazadno
<Mmike> stovise, masu sam mocniji i brzi kroz cli nego kroz kliktanje
<ivoks> naravno, ne u svemu
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: ne velim ni ja da je nazadno, ali ( da se posluzim ivoksovom paralelom) , sad imamo i slova
<ivoks> brze ces povuci ravnu liniju kroz CLI nego s misem
<Mmike> BotaniCar, aha, sorry, mislio sam da 'kameno doba' implicira nazadnost :)
<ivoks> ali ces lakse napraviti nesto nevektrosko misem, nego li CLI-em
<Mmike> u tom slucaju, poslat cu ti goluba pismonosu! :)
<Mmike> ivoks, da, photoshop bi bez misa bio malo cudan :)
<ivoks> CLI vs mis se najbolje vidi u AutoCAD-u
<ivoks> pocetnici crtaju misem
<ivoks> napredni crtaju tipkovnicom
<ivoks> mis im sluzi samo za selektiranje objekta
<ivoks> ne vjerujem da uopce imamo ovakvu raspravu na linux-related kanalu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas pravo, grubo sam se izrazio
<ivoks> dodji na cugu veceras pa cemo te nauciti istini :D
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ne postoji samo jedna istina :) 
<BotaniCar> i, ne , ne bum dosao veceras :( 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ali, postoji :)
<SilverSpace> Michael Schumacher objavio kraj karijere
 * Mmike se uvijek pitao kako bi radio svoj posao da su svi ovi serveri na windowsima i na IISu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, i vrijeme mu je
<SilverSpace> hvala bogu 
<Mmike> djed 
<Mmike> los je
<BotaniCar> Mmike: isto, ali bi imao vecu placu :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, dvojim u ovo drugo, a ovo prvo, nema sansi :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: cjenio sam ga alikad se vratio za mene je nula
<BotaniCar> Sad indoktrinacija govori iz tebe :) pa naucio bi :)
<Mmike> mislim da bi u bolnici bio s ozljedama sake od kliktanja :)
<Mmike> kliktat? :)
<jelly-home> naucio bi powershell i wmi i nikom nista
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja kreten umjesto da si pomaknem particiju ja je sformatiram u gparted
<ivoks> vecu placu? :)
<ivoks> buahahahaha
<ivoks> mozda, ako radis u drzavnoj ustanovi
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ce apple ipak raditi 7" iPad
<vileni> normalno da hoce :)
<SilverSpace> rekli su da nece nikada :)
 * obruT bi neki A4 tablet :P
<obruT> za sitne pare naravno :)
<SilverSpace> aha
<obruT> i ježa
<SilverSpace> u leđa
<SilverSpace> obruT: jel kaj vozis
<SilverSpace> ili se samo penjes po velesajmu 
<vileni> SilverSpace: Jobs je rekao da nikad nece 7" napraviti, ali navodno rade 7.85" tablet
<SilverSpace> tj. gledas curice kak penju
<obruT> pa nisam od proslog tjedna kad sam naletio na takvu rupetinu da mi je guma odmah rekla dovidjenja :P srecom, blizu zgrade... a lijen sam to zamjeniti... a i moram po novu zracnicu
<obruT> uglavnom penjem odnosno da, gledam :)b
<obruT> bome ima zgodnih komada sve vise i vise
<SilverSpace> :) vidio neke zanimljive slike 
<ivoks> obruT: to si ti sve stariji
<SilverSpace> jao da mi je sad pod rukom indijac tako bi ga namlatio jebo ga patak i njegov caps lock pisane naredbe
<SilverSpace> sad sve moram prekucavati
<obruT> kopipejstaj u vim, selektiraj u visual i stisni ~ :)
<ivoks> obruT: nemoj kvariti zabavu!!! joj...
<ivoks> a bas sam se tako slatko smijao...
<SilverSpace> obruT: pa ne perem sude :)
<ivoks> a nis...
<ivoks> idem upisati jos jednu godinu faksa :)
<dodobas> ivoks: sretno :)
<ivoks> dodobas: si na GF-u?
<ivoks> dodobas: pa da odemo na cugu, ako jesi
<dodobas> jes
<ivoks> dodobas: s vlatkom i mirom
<dodobas> planiram na rucak... sa zenom... ako se pojavi oko 12h
<ivoks> a dobro... nisam znao da si se ozenio :)
<dodobas> nisam...
<dodobas> komplicirano je :)
<ivoks> aha... tudja zena :D
<dodobas> ne jos gore.... neovisna...
<ivoks> jebiga...
<ivoks> idem...
<Mmike> kako to da update-maanager moze apt-get update bez roota a apt-get upgrade ne moze?
<Mmike> dodobas, di idete?
<dodobas> Mmike: pojma... otvoren za sugestiju... samo da `within 1km of Kačićeva 26`
<Mmike> nah, nemrem danas nikako
<Mmike> dodobas, dodjes veceras?
<dodobas> Mmike: potrudim se... :)
<SilverSpace> hm pitam se dali doci na bike danas u medu
<Mmike> zna li netko sto je to newrelic?
<Mmike> il' se mozda susreo s istsim drekom?
<dodobas> znam ja... koristio nikad... ali ljepo ga blokiram :)
<Mmike> ubio sad to 
<Mmike> jer je uklalo servere
<Mmike> i sad se klijent javlja da kaj koji kurac
<Mmike> reko, ne radi
<Mmike> veli lik upali
<Mmike> reko, eeto
<Mmike> veli on sad mi sajt ne radi
<Mmike> reko, ma nemoj
<dodobas> analitika aplikacije...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> php-popravljator
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je neka titula :)
<weshmashian> php-brljator
<SilverSpace> au pm upalio tv da vidim vijesti a kad ono groblje prikazuju
<Hrki> jel se moze ikako RCA konektor spojiti sa VGA ?
<SilverSpace> ha ne
<SilverSpace> jedino ako imas vanjski konvekter
<Hrki> ima mi televizor RCA i HDMI izlaz
<Hrki> laptop samo VGA :D
<Hrki> kako da spojim to :)
<Hrki> pun mi je kufer konvertiranja filmova u AVCHD format
<Hrki> jer mutavi panasonic ne cita xvid
<Hrki> koje su mi opcije?
<Mmike> rijesi se panasonica?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> ili da maznem novi laptop :D
<Hrki> ovaj vec ima kilometrazu
<SilverSpace> slozi si dlna pa gledaj preko mreze
<SilverSpace> ak ti tv to podrzava
<Hrki> to mi treba onaj pcmca ulaz ?
 * BotaniCar ima SONY s mreznim utikacem
<Hrki> ili onaj mrezni ulaz
<SilverSpace> aha nemas mreznu na tv
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: i moja toshiba isto
<Hrki> moram pogledat ali sumnjam :/
<Hrki> sugavi hdmi, mogli su bezbeda stavit i vga :/
<Mmike> "Vrijeme je za stvarni oproštaj. Još uvijek sam sposoban ravnopravno se nositi s najboljima, ali izgubio sam volju i motiv što je u ovom sportu vrlo važno
<Mmike> hah!
<Mmike> star si, reci, nemres vise
<Hrki> ma nije se ni trebo vratit
<Hrki> isto kao i jordan
<Hrki> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/modric-ce-se-zbliziti-s-realovom-klupom-mourinho-se-ponovno-zaljubio-u-kaku/640169.aspx
<Hrki> fala bogu, samo da ne citam vise indexova izdrkavanja
<Mmike> Hrki, netko te sili na to? :)
<Hrki> pa da, siluju moj periferni vid
<Hrki> subliminalne poruke mi salje s tim covjekom
<SilverSpace> da moj tv ima i vga
<Hrki> ma imaju svi osim panasonica :D
<Hrki> ali za 2500kn to je bio bestbuy
<SilverSpace> mene je sreca nagovorio prodavac za 500kn vise da uzmen sa mreznom 
<SilverSpace> istio bio i bez mrezna
<SilverSpace> mislio sam si kaj ce mi mrezna na tv
<Hrki> i spojis tv sa ruterom ?
<SilverSpace> ali eto dobro dode
<Hrki> sa cim gledas?
<SilverSpace> da 
<Hrki> to je kao iptv?
<SilverSpace> dlna 
<SilverSpace> sa win7 radi super na ubuntu bas i ne
<Hrki> super, nadam se da cu naci takav ulaz :)
<Hrki> ali cisto sumnjam :/
<Hrki> znam da imam sigurno ntsc,rca i hdmi :/
<Hrki> i cak sd ulaz
<Hrki> jeste gledali prometheusa?
<Hrki> kak vam se cini
<SilverSpace> prometheusa?? nikada cuo 
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> film za mene 0bodova fakat ni ne sjecam kaj sam zadnje gledao 
<SilverSpace> osim na hrt
<Hrki> bokte :D
<Hrki> nije da ni ja gledam masu filmova ko prije, ali neke jednostavno nemogu propustit :D
<Hrki> a ovo je prequel od aliena 
<Mmike> drek
<Mmike> isao sam jos u kino to gledati
<Mmike> srecom, na predpremijeru
<Mmike> los, los, jako los
<Mmike> mozda sam samo preveliki allien fan, pa mi je ovo jedno-te-isto
<SilverSpace> allian mi je samo prvi dobar drugi su mi srot
<Hrki> ja jos cekam pogledat jedinicu :D
<Hrki> samo Mmike ove picke su tek na blurayu stavile kompletan film
<Hrki> namjerno da kupis film
<BotaniCar> popizdit cu s notifikacijama da dbus daemon trosi resurse .. ko ga jebe, nek se manje mesidza salje, pa ne bude 
<BotaniCar> <3 Prometheus ! Malo spor na pocetku, ali fakat je ok 
<Mmike> TI TI TI TI SI MOJ HIT
<Mmike> SilverSpace, waat? 
<Mmike> meni drugi alien cak bolji od prvog
<Mmike> mislim da mi je to jedini film di je nastavak bolji od prvog dijela
<Mmike> ok, i kum
<Mmike> BotaniCar, trebali bi se nac i pogledat kum!
<Mmike> iznova!
<Mmike> meni prometej bezveze
<jelly> tsk
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oHdfyjrUz8 ?
<datase> jelly: Title: GRUPA 777 - TI SI MOJ HIT (1982), Views: 305, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> jelly, ++
<jelly> Mmike: intro za ovu stvar bi isto trebao znati http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUm0F1vmIvE&list=FLm1sx9ZUBTVHAHB6EKrU6KQ&feature=mh_lolz
<datase> jelly: Title: Supertramp - Child OF Vision, Views: 4944, Rating: 100.0%
<Mmike> jelly, oh, kakvo je to pitanje :)
<obruT> jel zna tko nekog da se bavi "dekodiranjem" mobitela ?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: trebali bi se nac i jest i pit :) Ovo drugo ako-ako :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: ja sam na netu nasao lika za 100kn, u roku 2h mi napravio 'dekodiranje' - poslao kod, ja platio , to je to 
<ChuS> dodobas: pita ivoks jesi za kavu?
<Mmike> ChuS!
<Mmike>   ____ _                            _     _ 
<Mmike>  / ___| |__  _   _ ___ _ __   __ _ (_)___| |
<Mmike> | |   | '_ \| | | / __| '_ \ / _` || |_  / |
<Mmike> | |___| | | | |_| \__ \ |_) | (_| || |/ /|_|
<Mmike>  \____|_| |_|\__,_|___/ .__/ \__,_|/ /___(_)
<Mmike>                       |_|        |__/       
<BotaniCar> Ahahaha
<BotaniCar> napad stari(jih) ircera/ica
<Mmike> brijem da je chuspajz prvi nick koji sam ikad vidio na ircu
<Mmike> nakon toga telkic
<Mmike> i ld
<Mmike> mislim da je i bero bio tamo negdje
<BotaniCar> nisi bas citao po redu ?
<Mmike> jesam
<Mmike> od najduzih do najkracis :)
<Mmike> Desi, Rut!
<Mmike> Jesi se predomislio za pivo?
<rut> radim Mmike 
<rut> nisam .. i dalje isto 
<Mmike> rut, a, cim se bavis ti?
<rut> onim sto mi jelly jucer nije htio pomoc 
<Mmike> jel?
<Mmike> los taj jelly
<Mmike> a o cem se radi?
<jelly> grozan!
<weshmashian> tsk-tsk-tsk
<rut> rjesio sam
<rut> http://postimage.org/image/5n72g4f0j/
<Mmike> pa de podijeli s nama
<BotaniCar> ^^
<BotaniCar> collaborate & share == daj plod svoje muke, da se ja ne znojim ! 
<rut> pa to nije za ubuntu niti je linux problem 
<rut> bsd je
<BotaniCar> upisujem sad u terminal ssh rot@XX .. i neide .. neoprezan sam :)
<BotaniCar> rut: ne bi vjerovao na kakvom sharenilu OSova ekipa s ovog kanala dela :)
<rut> eto ako nekog zanima problem je u tome sto se keyring ne otkljucava prilikom logiranja 
<rut> i onda nastaju problemi 
<BotaniCar> a rjesenje ?
<rut> rjesenje je u pravilnom podesenju pam modula 
<BotaniCar> kul, thx
<rut> da lodaju pam_gnome_keyring.so
<rut> rjec je o gdm/gnome-shellu
 * BotaniCar u iskusenju da pocne rimat na 'lodaju' , ali zna da bi se i weshmashian pridruzio
<jelly> BotaniCar: jodlaju?
<BotaniCar> admini lodaju, curkama cice glodaju ! 
<BotaniCar> renimo u prodaju ! :)
<BotaniCar> ih,eh, falican mi vers 
<ChuS> evo me nazat, osli ivoks i ja na kafcu brzinsku
<ChuS> nego... vidim da imate veceras oklupljanje u Savskoj.
<ChuS> a mi smo orgnizirali okupljanje u MEDVEDGRADU sutra u ILICI
<Mmike> ChuS, doooooooooobro? :)
<ChuS> kao ono... staroIRCersko okupljanje
<Mmike> ChuS, ovo je ozbiljno okupljanje danas, sutra je zajebancija :)
<ChuS> pa ako ima tu jos neko zainteresiran.. :D
<ChuS> pa vi danas radite kaj ocete
<ChuS> u to ne ulazim :D
<ChuS> sutra bumo se zajebavali
<BotaniCar> "StaroIRCersko' okupljanje :) 
<BotaniCar> ce se pustat starogradske ?:)
<ChuS> a neko bude, dam se kladit da 90% ljudi ima neki ultraturboppametni telefon
<Mmike> zna se kaj cu ja pustit
<weshmashian> "play it again, siri".
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcC-AXPxdcU
<datase> Mmike: Title: TI SI MOJ HIT - Grupa 777, Views: 44773, Rating: 94.76636%
<jelly> ...
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&list=FLm1sx9ZUBTVHAHB6EKrU6KQ&v=clpEyoPEXKQ&NR=1
<datase> jelly: Title: Tony Esposito - Kalimba De Luna '84, Views: 874225, Rating: 98.748226%
<BotaniCar> kak mi je proxy potrgan, to je strasno, probao sam jedan appliance i vidim da bum si ipak to moral sam sloziti :) Svako malo mi error 102 baca :)
<BotaniCar> bil+ to moglo ikako biti povezano s ukljucenim IPv6 u lokalnoj mrezi ? 
<ivoks> zdravo
<BotaniCar> Zdravo ! 
<ivoks> mutavih li admina s mutavim mail serverima
<ivoks> 'vas server ne radi jer vraca 450 gresku kada vam se salje mail'
<ivoks> ne, vas server ne radi jer uopce nije ni pokusao poslati mail
<ivoks> zamisli ti kretena
<ivoks> on koristi neki vanjski servis i daje mu email na koji se salje mail, da taj vanjski servis provjeri je li sve u redu sa mail serverom
<ivoks> i onda se taj vanjski servis spaja na server, da bi pokusao VRFY
<ivoks> i onda njemu vraca informaciju radi li ili ne
<ivoks> naravno, rijec je o windows adminu i exchangeu
<jelly> zapravo, pokusava RCPT TO, VRFY vise nigdje ne radi
<BotaniCar> kak to sad mislis 'naravno' ? :) 
<ivoks> zato sto tako nesto blesavo samo gotovanima moze pasti na pamet
<ivoks> 'daj mi servis koji cu platiti, pa ce oni razmisljati umjesto mene'
<ivoks> nije ni pomislio da dijeli tudje adrese trecim stranama
<jelly> ako stvarno radi VRFY onda nije ni cudno
<BotaniCar> ahh, a windows admini su gotovani ! :) Sto je tocno lose u placanju usluga ? Ako se ne varam , zivis od pruzanja istih :)
 * BotaniCar se mam obrambeno postavi
<ivoks> pa zato sto moj mail daje trecoj strani
<ivoks> ne svoj
<ivoks> ili svojih korisnika
<ivoks> vec onih kojima salje mail
<ivoks> i onda, kreten, ne zna interpretirati 450
<ivoks> i veli 'ne radi vam server'
<ivoks> kreten
<BotaniCar> pda, i onda smo svi isti :) 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar: sto znaci 450 error?
<ivoks> da vidimo jeste li svi isti :)
<BotaniCar> A ne ne , necemo sad tako :) 
<BotaniCar> Cak me ne smeta sto sam deklariran gotovanom
<ivoks> pa ti odrzavas mail server
<BotaniCar> nego sto si to postavio kao lose
<ivoks> to bi trebao kao iz topa odgovoriti
<ivoks> sto je 450, a sto je 550
<BotaniCar> je, i bi da nije provokacija 
<ivoks> jer ovom liku je to jedno te isto :)
<BotaniCar> elem, sto je lose u tom da ja/netko plati tebi/nekom da mu supporta ?
<ivoks> vjerojatno nije on jadan kriv, samo ne zna, ta je opcija ukljucena u exchangeu i to je sve sto zna, kliknut :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nije rijec o supportu
<ivoks> rijec je o tome da mail server posalje mail trecoj strani
<ivoks> (van hrvatske)
<ivoks> koja onda pokusa isporuciti mail u njegovo ime, tocnije, gleda VRFY
<ivoks> i onda mu javi natrag - moze se ili ne moze se isporuciti
<ivoks> i na temelju toga njegov server zakljuci moze li ili ne moze slati mail
<ivoks> shvacas li ti koliko je to glupo?
<ivoks> da ne govorimo da je i u sivoj zoni zakona
<jelly> ocito postoji trziste za servis za takvu provjeru adresa
<ivoks> jer korespodenciju daje trecoj strani, za koju ni posiljatelj ni primatelj ne znaju da je ukljucena
<BotaniCar> suglasan, malo su to nes(p)retno slozili
<ivoks> naravno, rijec je o drzavnom poduzecu :)
<jelly> ivoks: iz ovog sto si ispricao se ne vidi da li cijela poruka ide trecoj strani
<ivoks> jelly: istina, ne znam ni ja...
<jelly> ako se radi o provjeravalici dovoljno je adresa primatelja u nacelu
<ivoks> jelly: da, ali ocito je rijec o totalnom fuckupu
<ivoks> jer server-primatelj vrati 450
 * BotaniCar jos mozgom zapinje o 'gotovani, svi od reda'
<ivoks> a ta 'provjeravalica' vrati 'neisporucivo', pa server-posiljatelj niti ne posalje mail
<ivoks> ili, jos gore, 'provjeravalica' vrati 450, a server-posiljatelj ne posalje mail
<jelly> 450 moze biti da primatelj koristi neku blesavu zastitu poput greylistinga, moze biti kvota, moze bit svasta, al da, cim je 4xx a ne 5xx, iz toga se ne bi smjelo puno zakljuciti
<ivoks> 4xx je temp error
<ivoks> imas probati kasnije opet
<ivoks> nema tu previse diskusije... to je SMTP
<jelly> s jedne strane da... s druge strane best practices moze koristiti 4xx za razna kemijanja
<ChuS> hmm, zasto mi je ta prica poznata..
<ChuS> LOL
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> gle, ChuS!
<jelly> mah mah
<ChuS> jelly imas poruku na linkedinu LOL
<weshmashian> meni je zabavno gledat kak se Exchange popikava na greylistingu, pogotovo kad pokusava isti mail isporucit sa vise domena
<jelly> ChuS: jel?  LinkedIn otvorim jednom godisnje 
<ivoks> weshmashian: onda ocito exchange ne zna hendlati 4xx
<ChuS> jelly ma onda ukratko... sutra od 8 u medvedgradu u ilici
<weshmashian> ivoks: ili to ili ga lik sa druge strane nije dobro slozio
<ChuS> pardon, od 20 na dalje
<weshmashian> ivoks: elem, isti nisam u zivotu taknuo pa neam pojma
<ivoks> weshmashian: naravno
<jelly> kak cu dva dana zaredom zarakijat, nije dobro...
<weshmashian> znam samo koji je efekt :)
<ChuS> jelly: pa dobro ne moras ti rakijat.. mozes i vodu pit :P
<jelly> ChuS: tak ce i biti
<ivoks> weshmashian: tuzno je sto su to osnove SMTP-a
<ivoks> evo 'error code', do 'something'
<jelly> SMTP je kompliciran do zla boga ako hoces sloziti server kak spada
<ivoks> slazem se, ali pobogu, 450?!
<ivoks> to moze biti i tehnicki privremeni problem
<weshmashian> ivoks: meh, cim sam morao ic direktoru objasnjavat zasto mu vise ne dolazi spam kad sam preuzeo mail, bilo mi je jasno da mogu delat kaj ocu i da je svima svejedno dok dela
<ivoks> i onda ovaj ne isporuci mail i, da stvar bude gora, posiljatelju ne javi da nije isporucio :D
<ivoks> koliko los smtpd moze biti da se tako ponasa?
<ivoks> ili admin tog smtpda
<ivoks> weshmashian: imao sam i ja taj problem
<ivoks> weshmashian: meni su prigovorili na jednom mjestu da im vise ne dolaze mailovi
<ivoks> weshmashian: kad sam ih pitao sto im ne dolazi, rekli su spam
<ivoks> reko, pa jel zelite da vam dolazi - ne; pa koji me onda kurac zajebavate?
<ChuS> ha ha
<ivoks> ChuS: bez brige, nisto to bili vi :)
<ChuS> ma sjetila sam se odmah razgovora izmedu madzarca i onog s druge strane kad mu objasnjava da nije problem u nama nego da oni uopce do nas ne dobace nista
<ivoks> eto Turskoj ulaznica za EU
<ivoks> win 16
<SilverSpace> ud
<SilverSpace> sve po starom za danas u 18:30
<ivoks> mozda ce biti tumorna atmosfera, jer je dan zalosti
<SilverSpace> ha :)
<ChuS> ufff, da, dobro da smo mi organizirali za sutra :)
<BotaniCar> iha, ova ekipa akj virtualbox odrzava je lu-uda :) Frajeri su omogucili da se virtualizira Windows Hyper-v server 2012 :) Sad cem zavrtit virtualku u virtualki u virtualki :)
<ivoks> tek sad?
<BotaniCar> pa, vuj, drugi virtualizatori to ni sad ne mogu (ovi koje sam probao)
<ivoks> to se inace ne moze sa hyper v?
<ivoks> kvm moze
<BotaniCar> sec
<ivoks> vec, dugo
<ivoks> otkako je AMD to ugradio u svoje procesore
<ivoks> naravno, govorimo o hardverski ubrzanoj virtualizaciji
<BotaniCar> jest , na vmwaretu mi ne radi, kvm nisam probao 
<ivoks> heh, gotovan :)
<BotaniCar> Nemam di :( 
<BotaniCar> idem vidjet kaj ce nadogradnja 2k8 na 2k12 napravit linux guestovima .. sve me strah 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes tu 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: dakle, i mislio sam si, u krivu si
<ivoks> http://www.windowsitpro.com/article/virtual-machine-vm-virtualizationserver/nested-virtualization-141249
<jelly> vbox ne uzimam kao ozbiljnu platformu, to je za workstation 
<SilverSpace> dva paketa vec mi ne stizu mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> jedan i vise
<ivoks> http://kashyapc.wordpress.com/2012/01/14/nested-virtualization-with-kvm-intel/
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nesting_(computing)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sam di napisao da esx trosim ? :) testiram na workstation virtualizatorima ( fusion/player) , ako prodje, onda idem dalje .
<ivoks> bah, ignoriraj ovo zadnje :)
<SilverSpace> doduse ovaj jedan mi poslao mail da ne radi do 15 10
<ivoks> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/cloud/library/cl-nestedvirtualization/
<ivoks> itd itd :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: upoznat sam s konceptom, da ponovim: na workstation virtualizatorima to do sad nije radilo :) 
<ivoks> ja kvm koristim i na workstationu
<BotaniCar> ja koristim windowse 
<ivoks> svatko ima svoj kriz
<BotaniCar> ae 
<SilverSpace>  Za seks na javnom mjestu čak 5.000 kuna kazne! 
<SilverSpace> bome se treba paziti 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> skoro sam imao ubuntu, ali kad me pocelo drkati s driverima za atheros (podrzanu) mreznu, nisam se stigao zajebavati, morao sam raditi :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja i platio za (skoro) bilo kakav sex , ali ne vrijedi mi to 5k
<obruT> sto je to sex ?
<BotaniCar> to ti je ovaj ivoxov scenarij s *gotovanskim* windows adminom iznad :) Cisto jebanje 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rec
<SilverSpace> Mmike: os da ti dofuram rakijetinu
<Mmike> VISH!
<Mmike> mogo bi
<SilverSpace> Ukrajinski mediji: "Kijevljani se moraju zahvaliti Bogu i Platiniju Å¡to Dinamo Zagreb igra Ligu Prvaka
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto dofuram onda
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kol'ko sam ti apra kriv?
<SilverSpace> apra 30+40
<jelly> kvm je mozda ok, ali onaj virt-manager okolo njega je alfa kvalitete
<BotaniCar> zato je hyper-v za kurac, i to trostruki ! 
<jelly> jel?  meni radi™
<BotaniCar> managment toolsi moraju biti na istom patch levelu kao ono na sto se spajas .. s toolsima za 2k8 ne mogu managirat 2k12
<BotaniCar> sto bi reklo da i managment servere moram nadograditi ( i platiti)
<weshmashian> hm, znaci mogu probat dic hyper-v na virtualnom win2k8 na vboxu? :)
<jelly> al vjerojatno mozes za 2k12 GUI-jem mamagirat 2k8 R2?
<BotaniCar> ne :) 
<jelly> wtf
<BotaniCar> glodam po technetu, ljudi placu
<jelly> doduse... Microsoft ;-)
<BotaniCar> fakat cu sve to odjebat i na KVM stavit' 
<jelly> nemoj dok se toolset oko njega ne stabilizira
<BotaniCar> pa, nemre mi bit gor od ovog .. nestabilno > ne radi
<jelly> ESXI <3
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam paru za to
<jelly> ne vSphere, samo ESXi
<BotaniCar> aha, a s cim to dzabe managiras ?
<jelly> na ruke! <g>
<BotaniCar> mazohist ..
<jelly> jok, mi imamo vSphere pa me boli djon
<BotaniCar> hehe
<weshmashian> debuggiranje SOAP-a
<weshmashian> kao sto rekoh, odlican dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: moj VPS vendor ima ESX, mozes ih pitati cime ga odrzavaju
<jelly> BotaniCar: budionline.com
<obruT> weshmashian: pa to bar nije bed, ja sam isto danas debugirao soap i u dva sessiona skuzio sto krivo radim :)
<ChuS> e
<ChuS> turbo
<obruT> ChuS ! :)
<weshmashian> obruT: ovo je pogotovo zabavno jer nismo ziher dal' je koljega krivo slozio win servis ili ga ja krivo pozivam :D
<ChuS> da ne skrolas :D, sutra, medvedgrad ilica, od 20 na dalje
<weshmashian> posto po prvi put radimo sa tim cudom
<obruT> ChuS: znam, vidio sam jos prije info, ali sam na putu :(
<ChuS> pih!
<obruT> vec u 16h picim na jug
<ChuS> onda u 11 mjesecu
<ChuS> onda bude i elc navodno mogo
<ChuS> pa cemo u 12 kad neki drugi dolaze
<ChuS> i onda opet u 1 kad slavoncu pase 
<ChuS> :)))))
<obruT> mozemo za Vidovu godisnjicu, kad je ono tocno ?
 * obruT slabo pamti datume...
<BotaniCar> jelly: jos koji dan i necu imati VPS-ove, u ovom slucaju sam sam svoj provider i gledam jel ici u nadogradnju virtualizatora ili ne .. 
<BotaniCar> jelly: jos me jebe downtime koji bi imao pri konverziji guestova ako bi se micao s postojece tehnologije
<ChuS> mislim da je 5.11. godisnjica
<jelly> BotaniCar: pa dobro koliki su ti VM-ovi da finalni rsync mere tak dugo trajati
<weshmashian> "e, ali ja ti nisam slozio SOAP servis" *headdesk*
<BotaniCar> jelly: i koliki i koliko ih je, oboje je faktor. Plus razmazeni klijenti nenavikli na downtime
<BotaniCar> brijem da , kad sjedimo na sastanku i pokazem uptime graf, cujem lupkanje - razbijaju stol erekcijama
<obruT> "razmazeni klijenti nenavikli na downtime"
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: hostamo ekipi neka sranja jedno 4 godine, jednom u X mjeseci po noci imaju reboot za update. Kad bi se nekaj slomilo tak da moram raditi offline na njihovom 2h, svi bi dobili srcani. A nitko ne bi platio zeljezo za failover clustering
<jelly> \o/
<BotaniCar> Mislim, nije da im je pojam nepoznat , oblak im je super, ako se ne placa nista 
<jelly> napravilo export / drop / create / import DB2, baza se smanjila sa 1.6T na 400G
<BotaniCar> Iha !
<weshmashian> \m/
<jelly> vacuuming im bash nije radio
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qR7U1HIhxfA
<BotaniCar> posebna posveta weshmashian
<SilverSpace> sto vise po njemu kopam to mi se vise xbmc svida
<BotaniCar> Rjesio sam svoje Squid probleme, znam kako, ali i dalje nemam uzrok :) Naime, samo pri pristupanju dinamickim web stranicama sam ponekad (u stvari cesto) dobijao error 102 svako malo. Probavao sam ovo i ono, ukljucujuc davljenje ISP-a , nije pomoglo. Na kraju sam jednu mreznu dedicirao svom hostu i maknuo IPv6 , a drugu mreznu dao virtualkama da se igraju. 
<BotaniCar> (druga mrezna i dalje ima IPv6, i nikaj ne puca)
<BotaniCar> dam se kladiti da ce potreba za workaroundom nestati za 2 mjeseca kad naprave novi NIC driver za windowse 8
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: Tenacious D! :D
<obruT> "Vise od polovica ispitanika priznaje da jede za racunalom"
<obruT> sta tu imas priznavat...
<obruT> evo ja upravo mazem sendvic
<BotaniCar> bas, svasta
<obruT> je da sad ima i majoneze po tastaturi... al nije bitno
<ChuS> joj, trebala bi malo propuhat tastaturu
<ChuS> zapravo, trebalo bi ju uroniti malo u hamper s vodom da vocni jogurt odpusti 
<Mmike> ChuS, a di je slavonac?
<BotaniCar> u hwatt vode
<ChuS> veli da je prebukiran do 1 mjeseca
<ChuS> tak da cemo se s njim dogovorit sljedece godine :))
<ivoks> jelly: u blizini?
<jelly> ivoks: shoot
<ChuS> zloburger...
<ivoks> ah, superiska
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kad smo mi danas, ivoks, u medi?
<ivoks> najbolje mi je kada dobijem rezervacijski broj koji je broj poznatog porta :)
<ivoks> ldap je danasnji sretni broj :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ja cu doci u 18:15
<Mmike> kako moze bit glupa aplikacija
<Mmike> koja sve errore salje mailom?
<Mmike> desi se error, dobijes mail
<Mmike> i sad, sjebo sam nesto s pgpoolom i app se nije mogla spojiti
<ivoks> i tisucu mailova
<Mmike> i zabbio sam mail server
<Mmike> pa jebo vas django
<Mmike> da vas jebo django
<Mmike> debili!
<ivoks> to je problem u programeru
<ivoks> ja sam svoje naucio
<ivoks> throttle :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to django tako radi by default
<Mmike> ok, tko ce doc po mene
<Mmike> zena mi se ne javlja
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> a di si?
<jelly> CARNet prebacio ustanovu na brzi link, ostavili stari router online -- dva routera sa istom IP adresom na mrezi.  Frend koji odrzava LAN dobio 27k mailova od arpwatch-a
<ivoks> buahahahahaha
<ivoks> Mmike: s time da ja necu moci ostati dugo veceras
<jelly> ok, arpwatch bi trebao imati flap detection al opet
<ivoks> Mmike: u 20h moram ici :/
<Mmike> ivoks, to je ok
<Mmike> jelly, o, lol
<ivoks> al te necu moci doma odbaciti
<Mmike> ivoks, to je isto ok
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> ivoks, ma u spanskom, van ruke tebi skroz
<Mmike> po ovoj guzvi dok dodjes tu, nema smisla, snadjem se ja
<Mmike> rec cu dodobasu da dojasi na biciklu :)
<ivoks> ja mislio ici sad oprati auto
<ivoks> al da... dok dodjem tam
<ivoks> morao bi sad krenuti :)
<ChuS> mmike, ja sutra imas prijevoz?
<ChuS> ja
<ChuS> kao
<ChuS> jel
<Mmike> ivoks, da, zaboravi, doklipsam ja nekako
<Mmike> chaky, pa
<Mmike> chaky, ti dodjes iz samobora, pa mi prodjes uzput, a?
<Mmike> :)
<ChuS> pa ne bas
<ChuS> al ak nemas prijevoz dodjem po tebe jebogaja
<ivoks> 600 milijuna eura
<ivoks> toliko je schumi zaradio od F1
<ChuS> nakon posla idem s frendicom na kavu pa onda oprat auto u rudes, bar je takav plan LOL
<ivoks> ti srca
<ivoks> pa vi kenjajte kak je star, deda, ovo ono
<ivoks> boli ga kita... uzeo je jos 40 milijuna eura dok su drugi kakali kak je star :)
<ChuS> s kim se ti svadas ivoks?
<ivoks> sa skoviem
<jelly> anti ivoks
<dodobas> Mmike nije django kriv... nego glupi dev
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> dodobas, uvijek je glupi dev kriv
<Mmike> chus a ti dodjes danas?
<dodobas> mmike sto na biciklu ?
<Mmike> ma nist:0
<ChuS> danas ne, pa kaj bi ja tam s vama ili vi sa mnom, svejedno LOL
<dodobas> dosao sam do stana i sad nemam volje nigdje
<ChuS> ma u 8 sam u rudesu, a onda mozda nekim cudom stignem obavit i heinzelovu do 7 (mos mislit)
<dodobas> mogao bi ici debugirat django app :P
<ivoks> idem lagano...
<ivoks> vidimo se za sat i pol
<ChuS> pozz
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/oprez-racunala-vam-ne-zakljucava-policija-nego-virus-nemojte-placati-500-kuna/640237.aspx
<SilverSpace> lol
<ChuS> bas sam to otvorila sad
<ChuS> ma joj
<SilverSpace> :)
<ChuS> bas moram do heinzelove danas ili sutra, bas cu ih pitat o tome LOL
<SilverSpace> ChuS: i pitaj da ti vrate 500kn :)
<ChuS> vidis, da
<obruT> ajme, a ja platijo :)
<ChuS> u biti, nek mi prebiju sve ovo kaj moram njim platiti u biljezima i preko uplatnica
<ChuS> i to je to
<ChuS> a kam se zuris turbo, c c c c
<obruT> jadna ta djeca na windowsima :)
<ChuS> ma koja djeca?
<ChuS> najmanje djece popusi foru
<SilverSpace> obruT: o je ja ih zbilja znam kaj su platili na slicnu foru
<obruT> SilverSpace: ma da ? :)
<obruT> moji bliznji su svi na linuxu tak da ono, zasad nema straha :)
<SilverSpace> vec dugo je to aktivno samo kaj na engleskom 
<ChuS> a isto ko i onaj neki shit kao od porezne uprave
<obruT> djeca - windowsasi :)
<ChuS> al ne sjecam se tocno o cemu se radilo
<jelly> do sad se lokalizacija nije isplatila
<SilverSpace> :)
<ChuS> obruT i ja sam dijete weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :))
<SilverSpace> hebes windoze
<jelly> id=SPAM_UPRAVAT ; sender==povrat@porezna-uprava.hr ; action==450 4.7.1 rejected temporarily, contact pomoc@PUPPIES
<ChuS> eh da, spam je to bio
<jelly> ne sjecam se ni ja ali jos uvijek je blokiran
<ChuS> joj idem
<ChuS> uzivajte veceras
<jelly> .o/
<ChuS> ko hoce nek dodje i sutra, samo na drugu adresu :))
<ChuS> i od 20:00 na dalje
<ChuS> kidamnalijevo
<ChuS> pozdraf 
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja idem nesto usput obaviti pa do mede
<SilverSpace> vidimo se
<Mmike> i kaj sad
<Mmike> idem sam
<Mmike> SVI ME OSTAVILIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<jelly> to mi je preblizu da bi se dizao s posla do bar 6:20
<Mmike> jelly, kash doc ti?
<jelly> cca u navedeno vrijeme
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> tak cu i ja tempirat ondak
<ivoks> eto me
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> vec? :)
<Mmike> jha krecem sad
<jelly> ivoks: za kojim si stolom :-D
<ivoks> zadnjim do prozora
<jelly> k
<jelly-home> to je bilo kratko, samo tri runde
<ChuS> vec si doma?
<ChuS> ajme!
<ChuS>  lol
 * jelly-home je na 10 minuta od birtije
<ChuS> ma lako za to, al mi sutra planiramo do ponoci
<jelly-home> neki su morali zurit, neke zena drzi pod strogom kontrolom, kaj da velim
<ChuS> bero dolazi tek iza 22 :)))
<jelly-home> to je ok, u subotu se ne radi
<ChuS> a dobro da, ostarili smo svi skupa malo
<jelly-home> well ok, tehnicki neki su dezurni prek vikenda al za pola sata se stigne do kompjuktora ak bas nekaj krepa
<ChuS> ili ga uzmes sa sobom :p
<jelly-home> da ne bi...
<ChuS> hi hi hi
<jelly-home> alzo, nemam upotrebljivi prijenosnik, imam netbook sa crknutom baterijom i notebook sa crknutom tipkovnicom a onaj iz firme nisam uzeo
<ChuS> ma zeka peka
<ChuS> sutra bude ostal malo duze od 9?
<jelly-home> vidiceme
<jelly-home> treba bar sacekat da se svi pojave i podzravit
<ChuS> mislim, meni je svejedno, ja dodem u 8... al dio ekipe ne stigne prije 10
 * jelly-home star i neukusan
<ChuS> oce to s godinama :)))
 * ChuS ode ubit oko
<budz0r> vecer
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar|3> vec sam zaboravio koliko kompajliranje apacheta na dijeljenoj makini traje .. odvratno
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|3: kktisadradistu
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|3> SilverSpace: kompajliram apache :) Pa ne znam kaj bi s sobom dok cekam 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar|3> zakaj ti nisi pijan u savskoj ?
<SilverSpace> doso doma i nisam pio :)
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja spat dosta mi je za danas
<BotaniCar|3> iBok
<SilverSpace> iNoć
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-05
<MmikeRMRM> A
<dodobas> yleoo
<vileni> jutro
<budz0r> utar
<vileni> o budz0r, kako cluster? :)
<budz0r> vileni: vec neko vrijeme skonfan, ali prvi testovi nisu bas dobro prosli, a trenutno imam nekih drugi bitnijih taskova pa se ne stignem njime igrat
<vileni> budz0r: zasto nisu dobro prosli?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> opet shumi u ogradi 
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh starac
<vileni> trebao je ostati u penziji
<SilverSpace> naravno
<weshmashian> \o
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel ga gledas sad?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.frombar.tv/wv-4/4/182/v-458305.html
<budz0r> vileni: softver za kalkulaciju nekaj zafrkava, a nisam bas imao vremena bavit se njime detaljnije
<budz0r> vileni: a i s druge strane, nemam bas koga pitat zasto nije radilo i u cem je bio problem
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> vileni: radi se o abaqus-u
<vileni> budz0r: abaqus sam po sebi problem, ali moze ga se podesiti u env fajlu
<vileni> jedino ga nisam uspio natjerati da radi sa nekim drugim mpi, ali na kraju sam bio sretan sto uopce pouzdano radi pa nisam isao dalje isprobavati :)
<budz0r> :)
<vileni> uglavnom, i tamo moras cvorove definirati ako nisi
<budz0r> vileni: u env fajlu?
<vileni> budz0r: da
<budz0r> vileni: hmmmm, ne sjecam se vise
<budz0r> vileni: definitivno ti se javim kad se opet ulovim toga
<vileni> budz0r: ok :)
<budz0r> vileni: sa sim apdejtas pakete na svim nodeovima
<vileni> budz0r: pa posto su testno bila 2, a sveukupno imam 3 ova na infibandu nisam jos imao neke potrebe za tim
<vileni> ali krenuo sam puppet isprobavati
<budz0r> vileni: ja isprobavam puppet enterprise 
<budz0r> za cluster
<budz0r> i nije mi bas nesto
<vileni> budz0r: navodno je super ako imas jako puno strojeva, ovako se uhvatim da neke stvari brze editiram na ovih par cvorova manualno nego preko njega
<budz0r> to je istina, ali ja ti za to namjeravam koristiti capistrano
<vileni> opet ruby :)
<budz0r> :)
<Mmike> puppet
<Mmike> drekpet
<dodobas> Mmike: da pitam... jel neki softver koji nije drek ?
<dodobas> :)
<budz0r> dodobas: di si jucer?
<Mmike> dodobas, naravno
<Mmike> dodobas, postgres :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' ono eddie irvine?
<dodobas> budz0r: pa ne druzim se ja s ubuntišama....
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi siguran :)
<budz0r> dodobas: ah istina, ti koristis onaj neku poludistru, kako se ono zove, a ha, arch
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisam pratio bas :) 
<dodobas> budz0r: ne radi se tu o distri... nego to što su ubuntiše zatucane kao i default windows korisnik
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> dodobas, da, al' kakve to veze ima s OSom? :)
<SilverSpace> volim ovaj japan ne moram iz kreveta ustat da pogledam f1
<dodobas> Mmike: pa nema... to i govorim
<dodobas> ubuntiša je vjernik ubuntu religije...
<dodobas> a ja se s religijama ne petljam
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi probao alkohol
<budz0r> dodobas: nikad neces naucit :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, ja ti ne pijem to :)
<dodobas> budz0r: sto naucit ?
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> nisam!
<Mmike> nisam jos
<dodobas> kako se klanjat ? :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: joj 
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, ti si presao na polu-OS zato sto su ubuntatori vjerski fanatici?
<dodobas> Mmike: a gle, bilokakva rasprava s ubuntišama nema smisla
<Mmike> opet, kakve to veze ima s OSom?
<drj_cro> dodobas: kao niti sa korisnikom bilo koje distre :)
<dodobas> Mmike: gdje sam ja spominjao OS
<budz0r> Mmike: zar se ne vidi da smo fanatici, idemo na neka cudna mjesta gdje se pive piju, pardon djevicanski nektari, i onda tamo molimo i klanjamo se :)
<dodobas> govorim cijelo vrijeme o ubuntišama....
<Mmike> budz0r, da, dobro, ti si cudan :)
<Mmike> dodobas, aha. ja mislio da pricas zasto si presao na arch :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-PpANp_zSs
<datase> dodobas: Title: Bagpipes at Startup Funeral, Views: 97, Rating: %
<dodobas> ubuntu je kao distra OKejiš, no softver koji koristim (GIS) jednostavno nije dovoljno ažuran
<Mmike> pa skines, instaliras sto treba
<Mmike> ja imam prastari ubuntu :0
<obruT> dodobas: koji sve softver koristis ?
<dodobas> a da ne govorim o bezveznim nasljeđenim Debian bezvezarijama zbog kojih je QGIS na verrziji 1.4
<SilverSpace> dodobas: kaj je u arch bolje azuriran
<obruT> dodobas: ja imam zadnji qgis spaketiran za ubuntu, a nisam ga sam pakirao
<obruT> ak se dobro sjecam (to imam doma pa ne znam sad na pamet), dodao sam neki ppa i imam zadnju verziju
<dodobas> e to...
<dodobas> samo sekund..
<SilverSpace> ma dodobas puca na nostalgiju na  pacman :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7oadchZMYA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: PAC-MAN The Movie (The Fan Film), Views: 1248607, Rating: 98.10632%
<dodobas> obruT: e sad problem s PPA je u tome sto.... imas 10tak PPA koji se vise manje azuriraju
<dodobas> pa cak i kad imas nesto tipa UbuntuGIS PPA
<SilverSpace> jah 
<BotaniCar> morgen
<SilverSpace> evo ti ga na sad Sanaderu porasla popularnost
<SilverSpace> oj BotaniCar 
<SilverSpace> jes sto skompajlirao
<BotaniCar> jashta :) 
<BotaniCar> da je stroj k necem, bilo bi to i brze 
<dodobas> ubuntiše su navikle da im OS kontrolira kompanija....
<dodobas> :P
<BotaniCar> I ja, velim svima da je canonical novi microsoft, pa mi se smiju 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: odi kodsusjede ako doma nemas na cemu :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vo je bila VPS kanta negdje u miloj Germaniji
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> imam jos samo helpdesk na njoj, njega nisam mogao maknuti dok ga ne nadogradim, nadograditi nisam mogao dok ne skompajliram apacheta za php3 , sad je to napravljeno, nocas migracija i onda imam svoju shapu na svemu :9
 * BotaniCar si misli kak je ipak zgodno imat' svoje servere
<BotaniCar> **5.3
<BotaniCar> pasmater, dobro da tak ne tipkam dok tipkam nekaj bitno :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<weshmashian> php3?
<BotaniCar> read up
<weshmashian> did
<BotaniCar> again
<BotaniCar> [09:29:07] <BotaniCar> **5.3
<weshmashian> did
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar> blind foo ! 
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi danas po neku bezicnu tipkovnicu za rpi 
<BotaniCar> 09:29Himanshu Patel: Tomisalav, if you wish to delete all the logged mail parser errors, you are required to clear the data in some of the help desk tables. However, before you perform these steps make sure you have taken the database backup.
<BotaniCar> kak volim indijce
<igcek> caw decki... mogu li promjeniti perrmisision fstab-u da ga obicni korisnik ne vidi... ne cita
<igcek> mogu li mu promjeniti, da samo root meze citati?
<BotaniCar> mislim da da. Radoznalosti radi, zakaj ? nek citaju, ionak nemogu mijenjati
<SilverSpace> pa i root ga samo cita
<Mmike> dodobas, ma, ti sam hoces bit frajer
<Mmike> kao, ueee, ja imam arch
<Mmike> k'o nekad gentoovci
<Mmike> uee ja kompajliram sve
 * Mmike hides :)
<BotaniCar> vidi vraga, fakat enduser moze procitati fstab sadrzaj .. iako ne znam kaj ce s njim 
<SilverSpace> ne vidim svrhu skrivanja
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ni ja, zato sam pitao covjeka za upotrebni scenario 
<dodobas> Mmike: mislim da imam 30tak buildanih paketa...
<dodobas> od toga 5 mojih
<SilverSpace> dodobas: ja mogu reci samo da arch najbolje radi i najbrze na rpi 
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> imas i sljedbenika, dodobas 
<SilverSpace> samo kaj se moram zajebavati dok sve ne poslozim
<Mmike> jesi sretan sad ? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) fakat je tak 
<dodobas> Mmike: zasto mislis da si automatski sljedbenik...
<dodobas> mi smo zajednica....
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> hm zasto vise nema linka iz nautilusa u launchpad na prevodenje 
<SilverSpace> hebo ih patak
<BotaniCar> zakaj nitko ne prevodi linux komande ? :) I man stranice :)
<obruT> ja se pitam zasto vise nitko ne pise bilo kakve man stranice
<SilverSpace> eh
<SilverSpace> obruT: zbog ljenosti i googla
<SilverSpace> No OAuth credentials passed in or found in the system.
<SilverSpace> kak ovo prevest
<BotaniCar> OAuth akreditacija nije proslijeđena ili pronađena
<SilverSpace> ma kaj to znacilo necu :)
<BotaniCar> kaj neces ? prevest ili prihvatiti cinjenicu da nemas ? 
<SilverSpace> ostavit cu neprevedeno
<SilverSpace> ;)
<BotaniCar> Zasto ? 
<SilverSpace> mogo bi se ustati iz kreveta bilo bi vrijeme 
<SilverSpace> di nam je jelly :) izgleda da je odustao od nas od kada nas je sinoc upoznao uzivo :)
<jelly> bice da je to to 
<ChuS> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jelly: :)
<SilverSpace> ChuS: jutro
<ChuS> o, ima budnih :))
<SilverSpace> uvijek
<ChuS> eh da, radni narod ipak prije 12 :))
<ivoks> kakav stresan dan :/
<ivoks> a nije ni 12h
<ivoks> al barem sam na murteru :]
<ChuS> tebe necu ni pitat, ti si uvijek u spidu nekom
<ChuS> kakvo je vrijeme?
<ivoks> 26C, suncano
<ChuS> tu se nes navlaci, i nije 26
<ivoks> znam, bio sam :)
<ChuS> a rekli su kao da danas ne bi trebali padat
<ChuS> taman da nas zeznu pa moramo unutra umjesto na tersu
<ChuS> terasu
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EA_jC5-DTI
<ivoks> predobar film :)
<datase> ivoks: Title: Ted (2012) Retarded Ted Ending, Views: 563309, Rating: 96.193066%
<ivoks> a na ovoj sceni sam umirao od smijeha :)
<SilverSpace> ChuS: kakvo to okupljanje imate 
<SilverSpace> nisam pratio :)
<ChuS> a kao staroIRCersko okupljanje
<SilverSpace> aa:)
<ChuS> onak na brzaka smo se kao dogovorili
<ChuS> jedno 15 ljudi
<ChuS> dosta ekipe je odsutna ovaj vikend jer je produzeni a neki su vani ovak i inak
<ChuS> pa je dogovor da cemo onda sljedeci mjesec opet, pa onda opet sljedeci i tak dalje... LOL
<SilverSpace> :)
<ChuS> medvedgra u ilici 49 veceras od 20 sati pa na dalje
<ChuS> pa ko voli, nek izvoli
<ChuS> :)
<SilverSpace> jao glupi rpi ne kuzi bezicnog misa
<budz0r> vileni: ping
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9PnNW56bp0
<datase> ivoks: Title: Thunder Buddy Song- Ted, Views: 3213602, Rating: 98.29032%
<ChuS> e da, jel ko vidio vilenog nedavno?
<Mmike> ChuS, de si ti jucer?
<ChuS> u rudesu i doma
<ChuS> pa napisala sam ti plan za jucer
<SilverSpace> ha dobra je Mila
<Mmike> ChuS, ja mislio dash doc
<vileni> ChuS: zadnji me mmike vidio :)
<vileni> vidjeh poziv, ali nazalost ne mogu
 * Mmike je poseban, jelda? :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> kaze frendica da su dobili gradjevinske poslove
<ChuS> Mmike ma nisam nikak mogla. A osim toga, mogla bi se samo nacugat jer ionako ne kuzim pol toga o cemu pricate, ha ha ha
<ivoks> mislili su zatvoriti firmu, ali sad su dobili poslove kojima se nisu ni nadali
<ChuS> vileni kaj radis veceras?
<ivoks> sto je dosta dobro, mislio sam da je gradjevina skroz zamrla
<vileni> ChuS: imam izmjenu ulja oko 18, pizzu oko 19:30 u ivanicu, i spavanje u popovaci :)
<ChuS> vileni eh... onda nist...osim ako ti se putuje okolo naokolo do ilice i natrag lol
<vileni> ChuS: ma previse mi i ovo za jedan dan :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: gradi se ponesto 
<ChuS> sad se trenutno vise rusi nego gradi kolko vidim
<SilverSpace> neka ruse 
<SilverSpace> meni nikada nije palo na pamet da gradim bez dozvola
<ChuS> a opet su to gradevinski radovi
<ChuS> je da nije puno privatnika angazirano na tom projektu, al opet neki rade
<SilverSpace> u gradevini ima najvise radnika na crno 
<ChuS> to sigurno
<SilverSpace> koji nis ne placaju drzavi
<ChuS> onda dolaze birtije
<SilverSpace> yep
<ChuS> i kad smo kod birtije, idem si po brzinsku kavu prije nego korisnici navale na vrata :)))))
<Mmike> ovima opet ne rade 'brzi' kartinzi
<Mmike> pa jebem im 
<BotaniCar> kayako fakat zna bit drekav. Imam 366 stranica mail parser errora ( svaka stranica prikazuje ~50 gresaka) . jedini nacin da sve odjednom pobrisem je da drkeljam po bazi .. 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pa napravi si novi view
<Mmike> di imas 1000 ticketa po stranici
<Mmike> filtriraj po tom error
<Mmike> erroru
<Mmike> select all -> trash
<jelly> strgao mi je jubito i gugl, 502 dobijam
<ChuS> Mmike: imas prijevoz za veceras?
<Mmike> mislim da imam
<Mmike> idem na ples prvo
<Mmike> pa cu oko 21 doc
<Mmike> moram vidjet, doduse, zena mi nesto bolesna
<Mmike> kad ti prolazis uz spansko?
<ChuS> ne prolazim uopce, al bi bi prosla da ides oko 8 LOL
<vileni> jel ima tu kakav automoto kanal? :)
<jelly> vroooom
<jelly> vileni:  /msg alis list *cars*
<vileni> jelly: mislio sam sa naseg govornog podrucja :)
<jelly> tjesko
<ChuS> ivoks: ma lol... opet lik onaj zove oko mejlova... 
<ivoks> ChuS: posaljite ga u kujac
<ivoks> ChuS: ili mu dajte moj mail, pa cu mu ja objasniti neke stvari
<Mmike> ChuS, aj ti javim kad saznam jel' plesm ili ne?
<ChuS> ivoks skoro ga je i poslo LOL
<ChuS> al mu je reko da je to sad zadnji razgovor po tom pitanju, jer nije problem kod nas
<ChuS> Mmike ok, mi krecemo s knezije oko 7:45 najvjerojatnije
<Mmike> knezija?
<ivoks> ChuS: nek mu da moj mail, ako treba specificne tehnicke detalje
<drj_cro> Ljubljana...
<drj_cro> Lep sončni den....
<drj_cro> Ptiček žvrgoli.......
<drj_cro> Kroz dvorište se širi ženski glas:
<drj_cro> - "Safeteeee!!! 'Ajde jeb'o te, daj se, ba, javi na telefon...
<drj_cro> zove te Low Battery...već četvrti put!!"
<ivoks> tehnicki detalji ce obuhvacati kako instalirati normalni SMTP server :)
<ChuS> ivoks ma otpilio ga je, nece vise imat posla s njim :))
<ChuS> Mmike da, konacno smo se i za stalno preselili 
<Mmike> a haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> ja mislio da ste u SMBru
<Mmike> nista onda, zaboravi
<ivoks> sta je senko preselio u novi ured?
<Mmike> mislim da vec dugo
<Mmike> nije tamo di smo ono bili
<Mmike> u hotelu i
<ivoks> pa da, ono je premalo za troje ljudi
<ivoks> a ne znam koliko ih je sad
<Mmike> idem jest
<ChuS> dobar tek
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemres customizirati view u administrativnom panelu (vracam se najambranje o kayakou)
<BotaniCar> usput, povlacim 74,9% pohvala koje sam juce dao Oracle/Virtualbox ekipi. Restartam host, i virtualbox mi javi da moj CPU vise nije 64bitni. Posljedicno - 64bitne virtualke se ne podizu. 
<ivoks> ijao
<ivoks> net.hr bez adblocka je necitljiv
<ivoks> http://paritynews.com/software/item/394-linux-37-kernel-to-support-multiple-arm-platforms
<ivoks> bilo je i vrijeme
<ivoks> super
<ivoks> # 1  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%     36421         1682637601
<civija> Mujo stradao u teškoj prometnoj nesreći, pa budući da mu je samo donji dio tijela ostao čitav, policajci su pozvali suprugu mu Fatu da ga pokuša identificirati
<civija> - Ovaj nije.
<civija> - Nije ni ovaj.
<civija> - Ovaj pogotovo nije
<civija> - Ovaj nije ni iz Bosne...
<SilverSpace> civija: evo sad isti sistem slozio na drugu karticu i na njoj ne radi youtube
<civija> SilverSpace: isto openelec?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> sve drugo as xbmc mi dobro ne radi
<SilverSpace> steka i smrzaje se
<vileni> ima tko amd e-350 + xbmc?
<civija> SilverSpace: znaci opcenito to ne radi bas najbolje. je li?
<ChuS> ivoks
<ChuS> dosli su mejlovi
<ChuS> ROTFL
<ivoks> :)
<ChuS> ono kaj su probavali spolat 3.10.
<ChuS> valjda je lik nazvo nekog pa je ovaj bacio oko
<ivoks> to je prvi put da su mailovi uopce dosli do servera
<ivoks> do sad nikad nisu niti pokusali poslati
<ChuS> a tamo je bio valjda kurslus neki
<SilverSpace> civija: da xbmc bas i ne inace debian i arch rade super ako nis ne prckas
<BotaniCar> 450 450 450 
<BotaniCar> hehe, super, OS radi ko zmaj ako ga ne koristis 
<ChuS> ivoks: pa ono jednom kad su kod nas konstrukcije slale pozive na neki shit, pa je poslano 2500 mejlova, a i prije nego si slozio listu kad je strucno znalo slat po 2 soma mejlova.... pa bi nas server bio zagusen 2 dana lol
<ChuS> mozda je tako nesto bilo i kod njih
<ivoks> BotaniCar: 'kao zmaj', a mailovi kasne 24h, a oni poslani prije par dana nisu ni dosli?
<civija> znaci nista od kombinace rpi-->tv i gledanje jubitoa
<civija> kombinacije*
<SilverSpace> a gle na drugoj kartici radi bez problema cak ni ne steka
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ovo je islo SilverSpacea, ne vas dvoje, ne ulazim u tvoje/njihove mail probleme, ne znam dovoljno o pozadini
<civija> SilverSpace: koje ti klase kartica?
<SilverSpace> civija: 4
<BotaniCar> dobio sam kemijsku olovku s USBom :)
<civija> SilverSpace: jesu obe kartice, ta na kojoj radi i ta na kojoj ne radi iste klase i proizvodjaca?
<SilverSpace> ne na 4G class4 radi na 8G class4 ne radi 
<SilverSpace> civija: imam jednu od 10class tu je debian na kojega nisam uspio sloziti xbmc
<civija> zanimljivo
<ivoks> isus...
<ivoks> ovo jos nisam vidio
<ivoks> screenshot output u terminalu
<ivoks> ne copy-paste, vec screenshot
<SilverSpace> civija: i koliko god kopao po internetu problemi nisu isti
<SilverSpace> na debianu nisam upgrade mogo napraviti
<SilverSpace> dok nisam skuzio da se mora postaviti ful ram na procesor 
<civija> ful ram na procesor?
<SilverSpace> na default nije prolazilo
<BotaniCar> kaj znaci 'ful ram na procesor' ?
<SilverSpace> da mozes odrediti koliko ti proc koristi ili koliko ti koristi graficka kad reproduciras hd film
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , kak to napravis ?
<weshmashian> echo 1 > /proc/mem/use_all
<BotaniCar> kul :) valjda 
<weshmashian> lazem, nemam pojam kak to ide :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ima skripta ili config datoteka u kojoj mjenjas to 
<BotaniCar> nemrem se sjetiti 3 upotrebna scenarija,ali lepo da se moze
<weshmashian> tipkam napamet
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: nabiem te :)
<weshmashian> :D
<SilverSpace> mozes i proc i ram ubrzati http://elinux.org/RPi_config.txt#Tested_values
<SilverSpace> ja nisam probao vise od 950mhz
<SilverSpace> tu radi stabilno
<weshmashian> mrmlj, na win serverima uredno tipkam 'ifconfig', na linux 'ipconfig'
<BotaniCar> poznato :) Jebale ih heterogene radne okoline 
<weshmashian> morat cu si aliase slozit :)
<BotaniCar> morat cu restati koristiti jedan OS ,samo da i klijente natjeram 
<weshmashian> :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: inace namjestis na 950mhz i to je max ali ovaj si smanji sam na 700mhz ako mu nije potrebno ili ako prede temp preko 80°
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: si ga probal na gigu dic ? 
<SilverSpace> na 950
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/966116/rpicc.png
<SilverSpace> i to vrti full hd
<SilverSpace> uopce ne podigne proc
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovaj RX/s TX/s
<BotaniCar> mreza,vjerojatno
<vileni> SilverSpace: a gdje ti se nalazi film?
<SilverSpace> na usb
<vileni> jesi probao preko mreze povuci? :)
<SilverSpace> probao i na sd i tamo isto
<SilverSpace> nisam 
<vileni> ovo super izgleda, ja koristim xbmc na atomu pa umire jadan vec na 720p
<SilverSpace> nemam nigdje sambu slozenu
<SilverSpace> vileni: da i meni na atomu
<vileni> uskoro bih trebao slagati e350 pa cu testirati, on je jeftin a ima gpu
<obruT> meni xbmc na atomu pleja 1080p bez problema :P
<vileni> obruT: ti imas iona
<vileni> :P
<obruT> nego sto :)
<vileni> najjeftinija ion ploca 800kn
<vileni> a amd imas po 550 vec
<SilverSpace> obruT: eh 
<obruT> trenutno sam cak zadovoljan s konfiguracijom iako mi se xbmc nekad skrsi dok slusam internet radio :P
<SilverSpace> ion nesto drugo
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da net je sad kad sam uspio youtube pokrenut vidim da se dize promet
<SilverSpace> civija: radi youtub
<civija> SilverSpace: e, sta si napravio?
<SilverSpace> nista proradilo nakon dva tri reboota
<civija> to mi je najbolje kad nesto proradi samo od sebe
<civija> i sad ce nakon reboota prestat radit
<BotaniCar> tak su se meni juce HR znakovi vratili nakon sto sam 4x rebuildao cache .. zakaj 3x nije bilo dost' , beats me 
<civija> i onda opet ne znas zasto je ili zasto nije radilo
<SilverSpace> za sad radi :) suti 
<SilverSpace> civija: mozda kaj sam u postavkam apostavio svoj user i pass i snimio 
<civija> znaci moze se reci da jubito na kombinaciji rpi, openelec i par rebootova RADI
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> ja bi nekaj bolje od RPIja
<Mmike> ivoks
<Mmike> jelly, 
<Mmike> vi ste pricali nesto jucer
<SilverSpace> lol 
<Mmike> ajdte dajte neki url
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislim da je vileni iznad spomenuo alternativu 
<jelly> Mmike: za koju svrhu?
<ivoks> u jeb...
<obruT> bitno je da je malo, tiho i da ne trosi struje :P
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Vanek - ovaj potpisao za Graz
<vileni> pa ima onih mk802 
<vileni> ali to je i dalje malo ograniceno
<vileni> plus sto jos nisu rijesili xbmc za android
<ivoks> Mmike: Rpi koristi CPU arhitekturu za koju je podrska izbacena iz mnogih distri
<ivoks> Mmike: trebas naci bilo sto sto koristi armv7
<jelly> vileni: a onaj od empat0 lika nisi probao?
<ivoks> iliti armhf
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ali i cjena visa http://dx.com/s/media+player+android+4.0+cortex+a9
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da i danas vec igra
<jelly> vileni: https://github.com/empatzero/xbmca10
<jelly> (via #arm-netbook channel)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: bit ce stream na hokej
<vileni> jelly: nazalost nemam taj za isprobavanje, pa su mi i informacije mozda zastarjele koji tjedan :)
<vileni> ali official xbmc nije izasao jos jer bih to vidio
<ivoks> http://smart4u.org/forum/Thread-List-of-devices-ARMv7-ARMv6-ARMv5
<ivoks> to su samo mobiteli :/
<jelly> Samsungu se ne dopada da je u poroti bio lik koji se i nesto kuzi u patente http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/samsung-claims-foreman-lied-about-his-past-to-get-on-apple-v-samsung-jury/
<jelly> jury of peers, my ass
<jelly> Mmike: http://linux-sunxi.org/ je stranica za jeftini SoC koji ima u MK802 sticku
<vileni> meni se vise svidja ideja prave maticne sa sata konektorima, ddr3, pciex itd :)
<SilverSpace> vileni: je samo da nema buke
<vileni> SilverSpace: da, to je najveci problem, ali prezivim, vazno mi je da se backuppc vrti u pozadini :)
<SilverSpace> zato i koristim atoma
<BotaniCar|2> Imam malo dijete doma, nemre PC bit tak bucan da ga cujem kraj njega. I kad spava - hrce
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: step 1) razvuci optiku do garaze
<vileni> moj se cuje previse kad nista ne svira na njemu
<BotaniCar|2> a ovi novi piceki ne trose struje ni ko pumpa za akvarij tak da 
<vileni> ima 3x 40mm ventove
<weshmashian> nda, sad nadjete raspravljat o onome kaj me zanima :)
<jelly> petak!
<vileni> petak popodne stovise
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: nemam garazu, a u shupi je po ljetu tak vruce da ne bi tam stavio ni Appleovog preCjednika uprave
<vileni> moj atom je radio 4 godine na tavanu
<jelly> naravno da bi morao slozit klimu
<vileni> prije nego je presao u ulogu media centra
<jelly> al bitno da ti ne buci bas u sobi
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: velis, u Sesvetama ionako nema ni jedna sistem sala s ISO certifikatom, pa .. 
<BotaniCar|2> ili predlazes da dijete tamo stavim ?
<jelly> hmm
<BotaniCar|2> tough one
<jelly> nemam iskustva s tim hardverom ;-)
<jelly> er. wetwareom
<BotaniCar|2> HAHAHA !!!! 
<BotaniCar|2> ok, koliko da squidu stavim maximum object size, pa da me prestane jebat ? 
<obruT> squid - tipicna spika za petak :)
<BotaniCar|2> :D
 * obruT se sa squidom (srecom) vec godinama nije zajebavao
<BotaniCar|2> mrmlj
<weshmashian> oooh, cubieboard izgleda zanimljivo
<ivoks> jelly: problem oko tog porotnika je drugaciji
<ivoks> jelly: lik se postavio unutar porote kao netko tko ima iskustva, sto je super
<ivoks> jelly: ali onda im je rekao, 'zaboravite prior art, ovdje to nije bitno'
<ivoks> jelly: i svi su ga slusali, jer 'on zna'; dakle... nije bas reprezentativni primjer protnika
<ivoks> a i jebes porotu u kojoj jedan odlucuje :)
<jelly> ivoks: da, ali ovi ga napadaju po tome sto zna i sto je imao osobnog iskustva, a ne po tome na koji nacin je djelovao (jer to ni ne smiju)
<ivoks> pa no, zato moraju naci neki drugi nacin
<BotaniCar|2> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/536126_10151438313974619_1795902600_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> eto i sa youtube vrti full hd bez trzanja
<jelly> 1080p, Muppets Bohemian Rhapsody 
<SilverSpace> big buck banny
<jelly> nah
<BotaniCar|2> Krenula plavuša na pijacu da kupi krastavce. Prišla tezgi pa gleda,gleda, gleda... Uzima vrlo velike krastavce, pa nešto manje, pa prelazi rukom preko njih, ali nikako da se odluci.
<BotaniCar|2> Prodavac kaže:- Zašto ne probate? Tako cete najbolje da znate koja sorta vam se najviše svida... 
<BotaniCar|2> Na to ce plavuša:-Hocu, probacu. Samo, gde vam je kabina?
<jelly> mamaaaaaa  Mama?
<jelly> mama mama Mama MAMA!
<SilverSpace> jelly: evo i avatara :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar|2: ludak :)
<ChuS> vidim humoristicni kutak :)
<BotaniCar> dobaci ti koju poshalicu , ChuS
<ChuS> Prièaju dva penzionera u parku:
<ChuS> - Stari, zna¹ li ti da smo mi sada ekolo¹ki jebaèi?
<ChuS> - Kako to misli¹!!
<ChuS> - Pa spadamo u kategoriju, bio-jebaè.
<ChuS> Prijaviti moderatoru   Evidentirano
<ChuS> Ide¹..............................
<ChuS> blah
<ChuS> nije danas moj dan :))))))))
<ChuS> evo ideje za roditelje
<ChuS> http://img.pr0gramm.com/2012/09/wtu12.jpg
<jelly> čudna slova viđam
<ChuS> hmm
<BotaniCar> ^^
<SilverSpace> ludo sad sam otkrio da sa daljincem od tv mogu upravljati sa rpi 
<SilverSpace> xbmc 
<ChuS> ovaj nas jos nije otkrio ko mu moze upravljat sa tv, niti zna s cim LOL
<ChuS> fali mi: u birtji
<SilverSpace> super ne treba mi ni tipkovnica ni mis
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTMYQ-mOFSw#t=07m01s
<datase> ivoks: Title: 2001 A Space Odyssey The Making Of A Myth Part 1 4, Views: 38423, Rating: 99.37984%
<SilverSpace> odoh u garden mall
<ChuS> odo ja u konzum :p
<ChuS> pozdraf
<ChuS> jelly vidimo se veceras :)
<ivoks> svi odose nekamo
<ivoks> a ja imam radit do 18h
<BotaniCar> nisi sam 
<jelly> s cigaretom... ?
<BotaniCar> vish, kava i cigara, o zadnjih pol sata firmina vremena .. skripte se ionako vrte same
<jelly> moje skripte se ne vrte same :-|
<BotaniCar> zajebano si ih slozio onda
<jelly> nisam ja nego IBM 
<BotaniCar> ak mi sad nekaj prosto nije izletilo :) Jel s tivolijem radis backup pa ti 4 ruke trebaju ? :D
<Mmike> HA!
<Mmike> U ponedjeljak je praznik u kanadi!!!!
<Mmike> Manwin ne radi u ponedjeljak! :) Mojoj sreci nema kraja!
<jelly> koji vrag je manwin
<ivoks> Mmike: pa i kod nas je praznik
<ivoks> kod njih je kolumbov dan
<jelly> BotaniCar: da, upravo sam upgradeao produkcijski TSM server pa gledam kaj ce se razletit
<Mmike> ivoks, da, al' kod njih je praznik
<Mmike> i manwin ne radi
<BotaniCar> moj jelly, nisam ni mislio da ti je lako, ali .. 
<jelly> Mmike: pa i kod nas je praznik
<Mmike> jelly, najveci porno imator na svijetu
<ivoks> http://www.manwin.com/press4.php
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jelly, i najveci klijent
<jelly> never heard
<Mmike> I oni ne rade!
<Mmike> Manwin, an information technology company specializing in highly trafficked websites, owns and licenses the trademarks and domain names used for many of the most popular adult-oriented websites. It is the largest network of adult websites in the world, with more than 60 million daily visitors.
<Mmike> Umjesto da kazu 'WE DO PRON' :)
<jelly> cek... reko si da Dejv sad isto radi kod vas
<Mmike> trebao je poceti ovih dana
<Mmike> doduse, neznam sto je s njim
<Mmike> cek da pitam
<jelly> cudi me za njega da bi se pacao u nesto sto nije Solaris
<jelly> i Sparc
<jelly> :-)
<Mmike> ima solaris jedan
<Mmike> al' na intelu
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nemam pojma, nema recruitera on line trenutno
<jelly> nm
<jelly> ionako sam zaboravio sto sam htio pitati
<Mmike> godine, godine
<Mmike> jelly, vidimo se i veceras/
<jelly> BotaniCar: vjerovao ili ne, tsm je jos ponajbolji backup sustav s kojim sam do sad radio
<BotaniCar> jelly: cekam da ti se jednom posteno izlomi :) Shogor mi je supporter za taj drek i price koje prica .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nemere se izlomit gore od hp data protectora
<BotaniCar> to nisam probao , da ne lazem
<jelly> dvaput smo izgubili bazu na tome i isli iznova
<BotaniCar> http://bugs.endian.com/view.php?id=4441
<BotaniCar> zakaj si ja nisam sam slozio gateway nego idem probavat tudje .. 
<jelly> .pal BotaniCar 
 * datase points at BotaniCar and laughs uproariously.
 * BotaniCar cuddles with datase
<jelly> .beer BotaniCar 
 * datase slides BotaniCar a tablespoon of Guinness
 * BotaniCar passes out after one beer
<BotaniCar> kaj mislite , na nevidjeno, jel mogu squidu za 'Bypass transparent proxy from SUBNET/IP/MAC' dati '*'  :)
<jelly> 0.0.0.0/0 ?
<BotaniCar> !!
<jelly> a rekli su da je dijeljenje s nulom nedefinirano
<BotaniCar> meh, rekli su i da je svijet ravna ploca :) 
<BotaniCar> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBflPfu391s&feature=player_detailpage
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Frodo vs Harry Potter, Views: 1134698, Rating: 96.970014%
<jelly> hmm.  ANR2812W License Audit completed - ATTENTION: Server is NOT in compliance with license terms.
<BotaniCar> shit,fan,hit
<jelly> nah, sve radi i dalje
<jelly> nisu supci da enforsaju licence kao neki
<BotaniCar> neki = skoro pa svi >:)
<jelly> pa, ne bi covjek vjerovao, ali to nije bas istina u enterprajz svijetu
<BotaniCar> nda, bitno da platis prvu ratu :) Zato je Todoric i uspio 
<jelly> s obzirom da im obicno placas 5-7 znamenki u supportu svake godine, vendori ti se ne zele bas zamjeriti sa takvim glupostima
<BotaniCar> tocno tak ja na svog poslodavca gledam :)
<jelly> naravno, ako se dulje vrijeme vuces van licenciranih resursa, htjet ce sve retroaktivno naplatit
<jelly> ali mali vendori, tipa parallels/plesk, kaspersky, jao
<jelly> koje je to cicijasenje
 * BotaniCar si misli kaj je bolje kaj su corporate admini inace sutljivi :)
<BotaniCar> svasta cujes kad potegnes za jezik
<jelly> <mi> dobar dan, zelimo implementirati disaster recovery proceduru za Parallels. <vendor> ok, tu su backup i restore procedure <mi> super...! [...] <mi> vas sustav se ne zeli podici na drugom hardveru <vendor> naravno <mi> pa kaj, da testiramo DR na produkciji?!
<weshmashian> <vendor> da.
<jelly> <vendor> [gundj gundj] evo vam jos jedna licenca <mi> "thanks" [...] <mi> vasa licenca traje samo mjesec dana?! <vendor> pa da, rekli ste da testirate?
<jelly> <mi> i kaj sad, kad nam stvarno bude trebao DR onda vas moramo gnjaviti za licencu?
<jelly> itd.
<BotaniCar> poznato, pre
<jelly> also nuspojave: kad ti krepa hardver, nemres sam tak prebaciti diskove u drugi server... neee
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> TBH, sad su stavili registraciju online pa su stvaeri nesto bolje
<BotaniCar> ciganija, svejedno
<jelly> (osim, naravno, ako ti je DR framework u izoliranom segmentu mreze da ne bi petljao i provisionao po produkcijskim nodeovima)
<BotaniCar> dost mi je konfjutora, idem slusat dete kak uci pricat' 
<BotaniCar> :mah mah:
<weshmashian> +1
<jelly> ba ba ba
<ivoks> http://www.algebra.hr/stranice/edukacija/linux/linux.aspx
<ivoks> Edukacija se provodi na Fedora Linux 8.0 distribuciji.
<ivoks> 8?
<ivoks> fedora 8?
<ivoks> iz 2007.
<jelly> pitanje je kad im je web zadnji put osvježen
<civija> po meni je bolje da se mladi kadrovi uce na starijim distribucijama
<civija> da nauce kako su se stvari prije radile
<civija> kako je radio stariji kernel
<ivoks> a ne kako se rade danas?
<civija> i sl.
<ivoks> zasto je to bitno?
<ivoks> onda ti dodje ekipa i lupa ifconfig i route
<ivoks> i sad mu ti objasni da ifconfig nece prikazati sve IP adrese na stroju
<civija> ivoks: da, ali ovo im je dobar temelj i lakse skuze zasto i kako danas stvari rade
<civija> kazem barem po meni
<ivoks> ma drek
<ivoks> dobar tecaj je dobar tecaj
<ivoks> ako te uci osnove, uci te osnove
<ivoks> i to je dobro
<ivoks> ne treba povezivati los tecaj sa novim distribucijama
<ivoks> neces nista bolje ili losije objasniti kako kernel radi koristeci neku staru distribuciju
<civija> mislio sam na neke specificne stvari
<ivoks> npr?
<civija> ali to onda vec nije tema tecaja
<civija> pa ne znam
<civija> npr. razliku izmedju ext3 i ext4 sustava
<ivoks> za to ti ne treba stara distribucija
<civija> kako koristit udev i ono sto je bilo prije njega
<ivoks> devfs?
<civija> valjda
<ivoks> zasto bi itko ucio kako koristiti devfs? :)
<civija> ne sjecam se
<civija> rekoh to onda nije tema za tecaj
<civija> nego za nekoga tko zeli nauciti vise
<rut> mozda ga zanima kako je to radilo prije 
<ivoks> a ako nekoga zanima kako je to radilo prije, neka upise 'retro tecaj'
<civija> pa mozda ce i jednom doci u situaciju da ce mu to znanje jako dobro doci
<ivoks> ali tecaj koji te treba pripremiti za ono sto se danas koristi treba obraditi danasnje alate, ali kvalitetno
<rut> a za god. dana budu novi alati 
<ivoks> vise-manje
<rut> i za god jos noviji
<rut> itd itd
<ivoks> zato tecaj treba biti kvalitetan
<ivoks> da onaj koji ga pohadja razumije problematiku
<ivoks> i pristup rjesenju
<ivoks> za to ne treba stara distribucija koja je koristila rjesenje od kojeg se odustalo
<ivoks> eventualno se moze reci 'nekad se to radilo ovako, ali vise ne zbog toga i toga'
<civija> ako netko nauci napraviti mrezu sa starim alatima, onda ce vrlo dobro shvatit problematiku i primijenit to na nove alate
<rut> kako znas da se za god. dana nece ubuntu propast ?
<rut> sto ga sad koristis onda ?
<ivoks> civija: a zasto mislis da je to bolje nego da uci na novim alatima?
<ivoks> civija: mislis da ce sa starim alatima bolje shvatiti problematiku?
<civija> ivoks: zato jer su vecinom bili napravljeni tako da si morao jako dobro razumijeti sto radis da bi to napravio s njima
<civija> nisi mogao samo copy/pejstati sa interneta
<ivoks> mogao si :)
<civija> gotove primjere i sl.
<rut> slazem se civija 
<ivoks> copy paste nije izmisljen 2012.
<rut> primjera nije bilo
<ivoks> bilo je, samo niste citali news grupe
<civija> ja sam ih pratio
<civija> nije to poanta
<ivoks> bilo je copi pejstanja koliko hoces
<rut> neda mi se raspravljat sa tobom ivoks
<rut> uglavom civija tvoje ovo stoji
<civija> ivoks ti si iz moje recenice uhvatio za ono sto je bilo najnebitnije
<ivoks> civija: poanta je da onaj koji pohadja tecaj razumije problematiku, tu se slazemo
<civija> kod nas u firmi ima dosta tzv. linuxasa
<ivoks> samo se ocito ne slazemo oko nacina na koji bi se problematika objasnila
<civija> i vidi se ocita razlika izmedju onih koji su isto znanje ucili prije par godina
<civija> i onih koji su to ucili kasnije
<ivoks> civija: pa naravno da se vidi - to se zove iskustvo
<civija> nije vezano za iskustvo
<ivoks> o je...
<civija> nego bas za alate
<ivoks> svi smo na pocetku bili blentavi
<civija> gle ivoks
<civija> naravno da je netko sa iskustvom bolji
<civija> nije to sporno
<civija> nego se vidi kad netko upotrijebi neki alat i npr. to mu ne radi
<civija> na sljedecem koraku odmah vidis kako je netko nesto naucio
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> ali to je 'kako' je ucio, ne 'sto' je ucio
<civija> jer ovi koji su radili sa novijim alatima
<civija> on ne znaju sto se vrti ispod njih
<civija> i ako alata zakaze zakazu i oni
<ivoks> to nije problem alata, vec edukacije
<ivoks> ti i ja se u potpunosti slazemo
<ivoks> linux je dobio na popularnosti i sve vise ljudi, razlicitih intelektualnih kapaciteta, se bavi istim
<Mmike> samsung galaxy s2 je prejeben
<Mmike> pre-jeben
<ivoks> ali to ne znaci da su novi alati losi, vec da je edukacija losa
<Mmike> sad mi zao sto i sebi nisam kupio jedan :/
<civija> lose je i edukacija i dokumentacija
<civija> prije je bilo malo dokumentacije ali je barem bila kvalitetna
<ivoks> da, dokumentacija je losija nego prije
<ivoks> slazem se, sad se od sume ne vidi drvo
<ivoks> ali i dalje, postoje man stranice - nisu nestale
<ivoks> problem je edukacije sto ne upucuje na njih, vec na webove, forume, google i sl
<civija> nisu ali sve cesce naletim na primjere di su man stranice outdated
<civija> uglavnom
<civija> drago je i meni da je linux dobio na popularnosti
<civija> ali u jednu ruku ga to i ubija
<civija> jer se prebrzo mijenju neke stvari
<ivoks> ne ubija ga, vec transformira
<civija> ma to se ja tako izrazim
<ivoks> mislim, ne treba na linux gledati kao na jedan proizvod
<civija> neka ga transformira
<ivoks> dan danas postoje projekti usko specijalizirani
<ivoks> gdje jos uvijek postoji onaj stari duh hakeriranja
<civija> ok
<civija> je li na ubuntu gledas kao jedan proizvod?
<ivoks> samo sto je ovaj desktop-glossy dio postao 'glasniji'
<ivoks> ubuntu je projekt
<ivoks> unutar kojeg postoji mnostvo proizvoda
<ivoks> pa postoji samo nekoliko razlicitih distribucija
<civija> tocno
<civija> to je profesionalno gledanje
<ivoks> da ne idemo u razlicite kernele za razlicite arm SoCove :)
<civija> ali vecina danasnjih korisnika nisu profesionalci
<civija> ono to ne gledaju tako
<ivoks> pa i ne moraju biti
<ivoks> vecina vozaca automobila nisu profesionalni vozaci :)
<civija> e pa njima ne odgovoraju takve transformacije i tako brze :)
<ivoks> govoris o desktopu?
<civija> da
<ivoks> al prica je pocela o edukaciji linux profesionalaca
<ivoks> ne stefica
<civija> dobro malo sam zastranio
<civija> ali opet
<civija> zasto bi netko ko zeli biti linux profesionalac isao na tecaj
<ivoks> slazem se da je promjena OS-a na desktopu stefice svakih 6 mjeseci overkill
<civija> tecaj je po meni bas za newbie
<ivoks> za newbie profesionalce
<ivoks> evo ti moja perspektiva
<ivoks> dolazi klinac s faksa
<ivoks> zanima ga linux
<ivoks> na zalost, isao je na hrvatski fax, pa je naucio goli kurac o pravom zivotu
<ivoks> i sad... hoce radit, pametan je, inteligentan, ali ne zna osnovne stvari
<civija> i koristi arch linux :)
<ivoks> ja, kao poslodavac, zelim ga nauciti da mi bude od pomoci
<ivoks> mogu sjest i radit s njime mjesec dana
<ivoks> zivcirat se i raditi na ustrb klijenata
<civija> kuzim, ne moras dalje
<ivoks> ili mogu platiti edukaciju da mi ovaj nakon mjesec dana nesto zna
<ivoks> mislim da je to nesto cime bi se udruga mogla baviti, ha Mmike?
<jelly> ivoks: samo mjesec dana?!
<civija> ako zanemarimo sada na cemu se radi edukacija tj. na kojoj distribuciji i sl.
<ivoks> jelly: to je bio primjer
<civija> ja ne znam uopce moze li kod nas dobiti tako kvalitetno znanje
<ivoks> civija: takve edukacije su totalno nevezane za distribuciju
<ivoks> civija: ne moze
<ivoks> i bas si mislim, mogla bi to udruga raditi
<civija> to sam i pretpostavljao
<ivoks> zajebite ove algebre i slicne koji nemaju pojma sto predaju
<ivoks> dodjite kod nas; da radit cete na ubuntuu, ali znanje mozete primijeniti svuda
<ivoks> totalno agnosticno
<ivoks> kaj mislite?
<rut> ja cu prvi doci na predavanja 
<rut> od profesionalaca da naucim nesto
<civija> ivoks: a clanovi udruge to rade pro-bono?
<ivoks> civija: ne pro-bono
<ivoks> tecajevi kostaju
<civija> aha, ok
<ivoks> udruga daje predavacima nagrade
<civija> ivoks: ideja je ok ali imas jos jedan problem :)
<civija> od npr. 10 profesionalaca i znalaca iz udruge
<jelly> i za predavanje najjednostavnijih stvari se izgubi pun kufer vremena
<Mmike> ivoks, eh
<Mmike> ivoks, summary?
<Mmike> il' bas moram sve citat?
<civija> koliko od njih zna prenijeti znanje na drugog
<ivoks> civija: naslo bi se
<Mmike> rut, mi ti slabo freebsd znamo :)
<ivoks> Mmike: udruga da pruza 'tecaj linuxa'
<ivoks> Mmike: za novce
<Mmike> za profit?
<Mmike> hm
<civija> evo ako ce jelly drzat predavanje ja cu isto doc slusat :)
<ivoks> ne za profit
<Mmike> ivoks, da, za udrugu
<ivoks> za profit i za novce nije isto :)
<rut> i ja ..
<Mmike> novci za udrugu, za odrzavanje udruge
<rut> ja cu biti u 1 redu !!!
<ivoks> profit je na kraju godine
<ivoks> a novac je trenutan
<Mmike> za picu i kokakolu za prevodjenje :)
<Mmike> da, mogli bi
<ivoks> mozes ti okrenuti milijardu i nemati profit :)
<Mmike> ja znam o cem cu ja pricat :)
<jelly> civija: ja sam ukupno u zivotu odrzao jednu, ne, pola runde predavanja i mislim da su bila fijasko :-)
<ivoks> ja sam ih odrzao nekoliko
<civija> jelly: hehe, onda si slican meni :)
<ivoks> u biti, u zadnjih mjesec dana sam vise pisao dokumentaciju i radio tecajeve nego li ista drugo
<civija> mene to izludjuje
<jelly> moj sef fantasticno objasnjava stvari za razliku od mene, ja samo izgubim zivce ako moram 3 puta istu stvar objasnit
<civija> jos od osnovne skole kad bi morali pisati zadacnicu i sl. :)
<civija> ja nikad nisam znao zapoceti 
<civija> ili mi se nije dalo :)
<ivoks> civija: ja sam nedavno pisao dokumentaciju za jedan API
<ivoks> zvuci dosadno, ali u biti uopce nije
<civija> ja vec zijevam cim si spomenuo api :)
<rut> ivoks prevodio sa engleskog ?
<ivoks> jel zijevas dok gledas doc?
<civija> kako koji doc 
<ivoks> rut: ne, pisao sam dokumetnaciju na engleskom, koja nije postojala
<ivoks> civija: eh... kod, ne doc :)
<rut> ivoks jel ima to negdje da se procita ?
<ivoks> rut: ne, pisano je za kompaniju koja je platila to :)
<rut> ivoks nisam ni sumjnao :)
<ivoks> i jos cu im odrzati tecaj
<civija> rut: nema ti u toj dokumentaciji slika :)
<rut> neka nema . napravit cemo ..
<civija> ali neces moci nista procitati bez slika
<rut> nebrini
<civija> hehe
<ivoks> mislim... ono... tecaj od mjesec dana, za studente
<ivoks> jebiga, ne upisuje se u knjizicu
<ivoks> ali ta, ta, ta, ta i ta linux firma s nama radi i drzi do tih tecajeva
<ivoks> tko zavrsi, zna raditi u CLI-u
<ivoks> ne zna sloziti openldap, ili mail server
<ivoks> ali neces morati potrositi 2 mjesec da ga naucis kako editirati file
<civija> ali zna zapoceti i zna kako pronaci upute koje mu trebaju
<rut> ivoks daj neki tutor. kak slozit mail server 
<ivoks> civija: upravo tako
<ivoks> to je uzasno bitno poslodavcima
<ivoks> da ne gube novac i vrijeme na osnovne stvari
<ivoks> ono, gledam iz svoje perspektive kao poslodavac
<ivoks> volio bi imati neki tecaj u koji se mogu pouzdati
<jelly> s par pitanja u intervjuu se da poskidati takve stvari
<ivoks> slazem se
<ivoks> ali dajmo ljudima priliku da nauce to negdje
<ivoks> i kupimo si novi server :D
<civija> ivoks: ali nemoj postavljati cilj tecaja da ih ospobljavas za posao i poslodavce
<jelly> yep, bilo bi izvrsno da ne moras prvih 3-6 mjeseci osnove objasnjavat
<civija> nego da ih jednostavno naucis osnove
<ivoks> civija: ne, cilj je nauciti
<ivoks> uz te cloudove, sad im svakome mozes dati i server da se igraju
<rut> ivox koji mail server bi preporucio ?
<jelly> evo ti poddomena, 3-4 VM-a, slozi mail i sjedinjenu autentikaciju korisnika 
<ivoks> mail server je imaginarni izraz koji ukljucuje vise komponenti
<ivoks> jelly: da, ali to je 'visi stupanj'
<ivoks> jelly: ja zelim da nauce osnove
<rut> ok . koje sve komponente onda da bude cjelina ?
<ivoks> ono, da znaju sloziti mrezu, da znaju sto je A, B, a sto C klasa
<civija> jelly: nije ti ni ta luda :)
<jelly> jedna od komponenti je poznavanje kako %@^ RFC 5321 i slicni rade :-|
<ivoks> ekipa izlazi s FER-a, FOI-a a da to ne znaju
<civija> ako ovo krene dobro iz pocetka moze ivoks nuditi i visi stupanj
<civija> tj. napredniji
<civija> ja imam sefa koji pinga adrese od 0 - 1000 :)
<civija> 192.168.1.999
<Mmike> Daj, dane, zavrsi vise!
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> danu?
<ivoks> mislim, ako mene pitate... RHCE je kujac...
<ivoks> ja zelim da ljudi znaju vise :)
<ivoks> ali ajmo poceti s osnovama...
<civija> eto ja podrzavam ideju
<civija> ako to ista znaci :)
<rut> ivox ja ozbiljan a ti neces dat svoje misljenje :(
<Mmike> ivoks, imamo mi tu par RHCE strucnjaka - mnogo losi, mnogo
<ivoks> rut: ideja ovog tecaja bi upravo bila da ekipa poput tebe sama prvo razmisli sto im treba, a onda i sami istraze svaku pojedinu
<Mmike> ivoks, nelosa ideja skroz
<ivoks> ak ja tebi sad tu nabrojim komponente, potraziti ces prvi howto koji ces kopi-pejstat
<Mmike> (tecajevi)
<rut> pa reko sam da cu prvi na taj tecaj .. prvi red!!!!
<Mmike> ivoks, jedino, treba nam Hmm ili netko takav
<rut> necu .. obecajem 
<ivoks> Mmike: za awk? :D
<ivoks> sutra ce biti lijep dan za veslanje
<jelly> nisam znao da za RH ispite moras potpisat NDA
<ivoks> moras, da
<ivoks> al vjeruj mi, nema tamo nista sto vec ne znas
<jelly> valjda im je tlaka izmisljati nova pitanja ak se neko izlane
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, za desktop :)
<jelly> znam da nema, bar na prva dva stupnja
<ivoks> a u nedjelju za farbanje ograde
<ivoks> ako sve bude dobro, mogao bi se u utorak vratiti u zagreb
<Mmike> i onda u srijedu pijemo?
<ivoks> nemam namjeru :)
<Mmike> root@jomedia> create index rn_test on member_track_details(signup_flow);
<Mmike> ERROR 1034 (HY000): Incorrect key file for table 'member_track_details'; try to repair it
<Mmike> to, u biti, znaci da nema mjesta na disku
<Mmike> samo da znate :)
<rut> ovaj init ima mx a server ne odgovara
<jelly> wfm
<rut> :P
<SilverSpace> vecer
<ChuS> svaku
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> idem lagano krenit
<jelly> jaje
<Mmike> ChuS,  ne moras dolazit po mene
<Mmike> moram obavit nekaj prije pa dodjem oko 20tke
<Mmike> ne idem na ples, otkazalo mi :/
<ChuS> okej, mi sad skoknemo do njegovih pa isto krecemo
<ChuS> odem]
<ChuS> pozdraf
<jelly-home> well then
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-06
<SilverSpace> jutro dobro
<BotaniCar_> o/
<oki> dobri dan
<calmpitbull> Jel koristi netko apt-fast
<igcek> caw ljudi
<ChuS> nema nikog
<ChuS> a
<igcek> imam svnserve i ne mogu komitat na njega jer svn user nema w za komitanje
<igcek> mozda zna kokakav user je za svnserve? ako uopce je kakav. nesto na nivoju www-ata
<SilverSpace> hm tek sad kuzim kak je dobar xbmc
<ChuS> vrijeme za rucak
<ChuS> pozdraf
<MmikeDOMA> Android4 i mobitel stane :)
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> kaj si sprcko
<SilverSpace> vettel
<SilverSpace> heba ih dsfaf
<SilverSpace> shipping 16$ a stvar kaj bi narucio 21$ 
<SilverSpace> nek se nose
<SilverSpace> ovo je bolje $12.50 Shipping: $16.00
<BotaniCar_> kak da od doma reinstaliram gateway na poslu ? Ocu od nekog vendor gateway/proxy rjesenja preci na debian ( HP workstation kao hardverska platforma , pa pretpostavljam da problema s hardverom i driverima nce biti)
#ubuntu-hr 2012-10-07
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> yes yes
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jesi sad sretan :)
<jelly-home> ivoks: iduci put iz Koreje donesi http://imgur.com/gallery/d7FZM
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> tad ih jos nije bilo
<ivoks> kakav dan jucer
<ivoks> veslanje od 10:00 do 18:00
<ivoks> more je super za kupanje
<SilverSpace> ides veslanje je zakon 
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/198749_4727157097361_681739238_n.jpg
<ivoks> idealno vrijeme
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: kaj ti je zima :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/izrael-oborio-tajanstvenu-bespilotnu-letjelicu--ne-znaju-odakle-je-dosla/1058480/
<SilverSpace> ovii i amere ruse :)
<ChuS> popodne
<vileni> jutro :)
<ChuS> no da
<ChuS> lol
<ChuS> ah rucak
<ChuS> pozz
<Mmike> ivoks, ti koristis calendarserver gdje?
<Mmike> Ubuntu's 12.10 unity je jos sporiji nego u 12.04 :/
<jelly-home> <jpinx> the ban grojsean campaign http://www.jamesallenonf1.com/2012/10/calls-for-grosjean-to-face-fresh-ban-after-latest-start-incident/
<jelly-home> Mmike: instalirao sam fedoru u virtualki, djelomicno da testiram kvm, djelomicno da pogledam koje verzije paketa imaju, i moram priznati da taj gnome shell opce ne izgleda lose 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> netko je preveo 'Shift' kao 'Pomak' :)
<ivoks> i sad je shortcut Ctrl+Pomak+G
<jelly-home> kontekst je (svrgnuti) kralj
<ivoks> jebemu...
<ivoks> ne rade prijelazi u novom kdenliveu
<ivoks> ili sam ja zaboravio kako se to slaze
<jelly-home> hm, screen reader ima bosanskog govornika
<bozo> pozdrav .... eto mene opet; uspijeli šta dogovorit vezano uz dizaj stranice u četvrtak?
<Hrki> koji dns da koristim, googleov ili opendns ili neki treci?
<jelly-home> Hrki: svog providera, ako radi
<Hrki> ne vjerujem im :)
<jelly-home> a googleu vjerujes?!
<jelly-home> digni svoj recursor onda, i koristi 127.0.0.1
<Hrki> pa kolko sam skuzio ovaj google brije na privatnost korisnika, za razliku od nasih
<jelly-home> er, ne bas.  Google skuplja sve podatke o tvojim pretragama, dns upitima, klikovima na reklame.
<Hrki> pitanje je dali bi odali te podatke da recimo mup zatrazi
<Hrki> znam da nas provider bi
<jelly-home> naravno da bi
<Hrki> zast? pa koji su oni ugovor potpisali sa hrvatskom
<Hrki> znam dok sam prico sa jednim iz providera u americi je rekao da ga nasi organi ne jebu
<Hrki> jedino reagira na americke organe
<jelly-home> mozes se nadati da se nasem mup-u ne da davati zahtjev prek interpola 
<jelly-home> osim toga -- tvoj provider ionako moze pratiti tvoj ukupni promet, ukljucivo dns upite i povratne rezultate
<jelly-home> to jedino mozes izbjeci upotrebom vpn-a do neke druge lokacije koju drzis sigurnijom, ili tor-a
<Hrki> znaci najbolje je da se roka preko ssl tunela
<jelly-home> kakvog ssl tunela
<jelly-home> ako tuneliras i cjelokupni dns promet, onda da
<Hrki> spojis se na ssh, dignes tunel i onda u firefoxu ukucas socks loclahost
<Hrki> i preko toga surfas
<jelly-home> jesi li provjerio da u tom slucaju firefox salje i dns upite preko toga
<Hrki> kako se to provjerava?
<Hrki> mislio sam na ssh tunnel :)
<jelly-home> nekim alatom za pregled mreznog prometa, npr. tcpdump
<jelly-home> stavis da tcpdump sniffa sav promet na mreznoj kartici koju racunalo koristi za pristup default gatewayu, i onda browsas po nekoj novoj stranici na kojoj firefox danas nije bio i gledas vidi li se u tcpdumpu iskljucivo ssh promet, ili dns upiti idu mimo toga
<Hrki> a znaci, iako stavim google-ov ili neciji drugi dns provider vidi dns upit ?
<jelly-home> provider vidi sav tvoj promet iz ocitih razloga
<Hrki> For Firefox, it's as simple as typing about:config and changing the network.proxy.socks_remote_dns setting to true.
<Hrki> imao si pravo :)
<Hrki> treba i to sredit u firefoxu
<jelly-home> sad, da li ga prate i spremaju negdje ili ne, to je drugo pitanje
<jelly-home> bez naloga vjerojatno ne ;-)
<jelly-home> ta opcija ce vjerojatno usporiti pocetni pristup stranicama
<jelly-home> srecom, marketinski odjeli kod providera vjerojatno ne znaju kakvi se sve podaci mogu izvuci samo iz DNS upita, inace bi vec odavno trazili spremanje i snimanje i statistike i analizu
<Hrki> a iz tih dns upita se samo vidi koje upite user salje
<jelly-home> i koji su rezultati
<Hrki> a ako recimo stavim od googla, onda provider vidi koje podatke saljem na googleov dns
<jelly-home> jeste
<jelly-home> koje dns upite
<jelly-home> A?  www.horsepron.xxx
<Hrki> lol :D
<Hrki> ma cisto me zanima tko sta vidi
<Hrki> i sta provider vidi
<Hrki> ma gledam ovog lika sa: http://www.mostunique.me/
<Hrki> My iOS cracks have been downloaded more than 670,000,000 times since 2008.
<Hrki> Average app price is $3. That makes total over 2,000,000,000 USD in lost sales.My iOS cracks have been downloaded more than 670,000,000 times since 2008.
<Hrki> Average app price is $3. That makes total over 2,000,000,000 USD in lost sales.
<Hrki> pogotovo zadnja recenica : Note to law enforcement agencies: all my hard drives are encrypted with 768 bit TrueCrypt protection (AES-Serpent-Twofish) and I always use 2048 bit encrypted VPN tunnel for all my internet connections. Bitch, eh?
<jelly-home> to je sve nebitno, kad mu dodje lokalna policija i natabana ga, sve passworde ce priznati i otkriti
<Hrki> a prije su mi govorili ovdje da kao nemos zastiti particiju na linuxu
<Hrki> ako koristis onu crypt opciju kod instalacije ubuntua
<Hrki> kao da je neki key spremljen gore
<Hrki> pa sad ne kuzim sta se ovaj bahati sa truecryptom
<Vjetar> Hrki: VPN is your friend :)
<Hrki> ma mislio sam da je ssh tunnel ista stvar kao i vpn za surfanje
<Hrki> ali mi jelly ukazao na dns problem
<Vjetar> https://www.anonine.com/en
<Vjetar> jeftino
<Vjetar> a pouzdano
<Hrki> heh, ma dignem si sam vpn, imam par servera za iskoristit :)
<Vjetar> ha, sve ovisi o policyu vlasnika servera
<Vjetar> i onoga tko drži link prema van
<Hrki> pa cek, ako ja stavim da masina brise logove jel ima neki dodatni log?
<Hrki> i di se uopce logira podaci ako koristim npr ssh tunnel
<Hrki> sta se tu opce logira osim da se osoba spojila na ssh
<jelly-home> pa... sa tog servera na vani nista nije kriptirano
<jelly-home> samo si promijenio providera koji te moze pratiti
<Hrki> jebiga, po tome nikad nisi siguran :D
<Vjetar> Hrki: jedna riječ: VPN
<Hrki> cuj, pa kazes i sam da to opet ovisi o vlasniku servera
<Hrki> mozes uzes vpn, pa taj netko opet de druka
<Vjetar> jebemu
<Vjetar> dao sam ti link
<Vjetar> 100kn 3 mjeseca
<Vjetar> ima li jeftinije?
<Vjetar> neki seedbox provideri nude VPN
<Vjetar> ne vjerujem da bi ti drukali
<Vjetar> naravno, child porn je mnogima off-limit
<Hrki> pa tamo bi i digao vpn :)
<Vjetar> di bi digao vpn?
<Vjetar> na seedboxu?
<Hrki> na seedbox serveru :D
<Vjetar> serveru?
<Vjetar> imaš server za seedbox?
<Hrki> vise njih :)
<Vjetar> hm
<Hrki> tj, vise ih nemam ja, ali frendovi imaju dosta njih
<Vjetar> to mi se čini skupa igra
<Vjetar> kakvi serveri? VPS? semi-dedi? dedicated?
<Hrki> dedi naravno :)
<Vjetar> dedi je overload za seedbox
<Hrki> kak mislis overload?
<Hrki> pa imas dedi, podijelis na 4-5 usera i bok
<Vjetar> uzmi slot na whatboxu, imaš VPN, SSH, tuneliranje
<Hrki> bolje to nego da imas vps pa da to dijelis na 5 usera
<Vjetar> ma kakav vps
<Hrki> ma imao sam i to
<Vjetar> nemreš imat seedbox na vpsu
<Hrki> ali ako nisi sam svoj gazda nije to to :)
<Vjetar> mislim, možeš, možeš i drvenu peć zapalit jednom
<Vjetar> :)
<Hrki> ionak ti je whatbox leaseweb ili server.lu :D
<Hrki> pa bolje je onda cut the middle man :)
<Vjetar> ha
<Vjetar> ako možeš dobiti te cijene na leaswebu ili server.lu - otvori svoj whatbox
<Hrki> nije legalno + ne isplati se kod nas, useri nisu redovni
<Hrki> 2 mjeseca bi placali, a onda ne, pa opet da
<Hrki> tebi trebaju redovni prihodi :)
<Vjetar> ja sam trenutno preko njihovog VPNa :)
<Hrki> a ne se svaki mjesec jebat tko ce plati a tko ne
<Vjetar> eto vidiš
<Vjetar> pa ti budi svoj gazda :p
<Vjetar> taj middle man kojeg bi ti odrezao pruža daleko više nego što bi dobio od leaseweba ili server.lu
<Vjetar> nije da sam neki whatbox evangelist :)
<Hrki> http://geoip.flagfox.net/?host=pie.whatbox.cahttp://geoip.flagfox.net/?host=pie.whatbox.ca
<Hrki> ISP LeaseWeb B.V. (AS16265) 
<Hrki> :D
<Vjetar> kao što rekoh, ak ti se jebe sa sastavljanjem svega radi 3 baksa mjesečno  - izvoli
<Hrki> ma ti mene ne kuzis, ja imam frendove koji se bave time i imaju 3-4 roota
<Hrki> meni samo dignu vpn usera
<Hrki> a sta im je to za starog znanca :D
<Vjetar> sve ovisi gdje imaju rootove
<Hrki> imaju rootove na leaseweb :D
<Hrki> znaci, tamo gdje i ti imas vpn :)
<Vjetar> vpn imam na whatboxu
<Vjetar> naravno da je sve na leasewebu
<Vjetar> a ako ti frendovi mogu za džabe dat koji terabajt prostora na disku i koji terabajt prometa na serveru
<Vjetar> samo naprijed
<Hrki> ma netreba mi tera, kojih 10-20giga mi je cist dosta
<Hrki> :)
<Vjetar> 10-20GB za seedbox?
<Vjetar> ili za shell?
<Hrki> za box
<Vjetar> lol
<Hrki> shell ide u paketu :)
<Vjetar> ne znam po kakvim torrent siteovima se ti krećeš
<Vjetar> ali na 20GB ne stane malo bolji HD film
<Hrki> ma sta ce mi to :) ja sam cisto zadovoljan 720p bdrip
<Hrki> to mi je vrhunac :D
<Vjetar> gle, 20GB je premalo
<Vjetar> za bilo kakav seedbox
<Hrki> ne ako je besplatan :) i ako mjesecno pogledas 5 filmova
<Hrki> i ako ne igras igrice
<Vjetar> osim ako si ograničen na jedan tracker
<Vjetar> i ne brine te seedanje
<Hrki> imam 5TB buffera na TL :D
<Hrki> na SCC oko teru :)
<Vjetar> to nisi napravio sa 20GB seedboxom :p
<Hrki> a na pola leet trackera sam dobio ban jer nisam bio aktivan :D
<Hrki> tko ce se sve sjetit 
<Vjetar> ja ih obiđem jednom tjedno
<Vjetar> obično je dovoljno
<Hrki> meni je cist dovoljan thr, tl i tvt
<Vjetar> samo moram pazit da ih ne obilazim sa VPNa :)
<Hrki> zast ne?
<Vjetar> rules
<Vjetar> nema pristupa sajtu preko vpn, proxy i sličnih sranja
<Vjetar> ali zato za IRC nema taj rule :)
<Vjetar> SCC recimo nema taj rule
<Vjetar> ali sam na jednom trackeru tako popušio ban pa sam morao ispočetka. A bilo je jedno 1TB buffera
<Hrki> ma da
<Hrki> koja glupost
<Hrki> pa sta njih briga sa cega se spajas
<Vjetar> ma nema veze
<Vjetar> nadoknadio sam ja to
<Hrki> jos da mi picke logiraju ip kad ih raidaju :)
<Vjetar> samo se više ne spajam na njihove webove sa VPNa
<Vjetar> kao country Croatia a došao si iz Osla :p
<Vjetar> ma imali su neki specifični rule za šveđane
<Vjetar> pa sam im pao u oči :D
<Hrki> krivo sam rekao, imam 2.1 buffera na tl-u , a pola tere na scc-u , vec sam zaboravio
<Vjetar> ah
<Vjetar> ja ni ne gledam više
<Vjetar> negdje oko 1.9TB na sccu
<Vjetar> i preko 2TB na tlu
<Hrki> ma to je sve glupost, nije mi jasno kako ih jos nisu raidali :)
<Vjetar> koga?
<Vjetar> TL, SCC?
<Vjetar> pa nije ti to demonoid
<Hrki> sjeti se SCT-a
<Vjetar> ah
<Vjetar> pametniji su sad
<Hrki> pa down su vec par godina 
<Vjetar> ma gle
<Vjetar> torrent trackera će biti dok god je pravna situacija po svijetu šarolika
<Vjetar> i dok ne nagaze previše lokalne zakone
<Hrki> rijeci ti se pozlatile
<Vjetar> a i torrent protokol postoji dugo već
<Vjetar> vrijeme je za nešto novo i bolje
<Vjetar> mislim, pozlatile ovoono, to je realnost
<Hrki> sumnjam da ce izmislit nesto bolje od toga :D
<Vjetar> pogotovo sad kad statistke pokazuju kako p2p ilegalni download zapravo radi u korist prodaje 
<Vjetar> a ne obrnuto kako su pokušale dokazati velike kompanije
<Hrki> pa kako radi u korist da mi je znati
<Hrki> jelly-home: imo si pravo, kad sam podesio da firefox ne koristi lokalan DNS znatno se smanjila brzina 
<Hrki> žćčšđ
<Hrki> ups :/
<Vjetar> Hrki: za glazbu i Blueray je to recimo jednostavno. Ljudi poslušaju, pogledaju i ako valaj onda kupe kako bi "podržali autora"
<Vjetar> na stranu Å¡to autor dobije kikiriki od cijele sume 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-09-30
<calmpitbull> buenas dias
<Mmike> dias senores guapalagos
<calmpitbull> una servesa por faovor
<vileni> o Mmike 
<Mmike> e, nisam pivu pio 3 tjedna
<Mmike> uopce alkohol
<Mmike> zanimljivo kak ne fali uopce :)
<BotaniCar|3> Ti se vec tepu ruke ? :) 
<BotaniCar|3> Kad ce ti faliti, nemas (vjerujem) vremena ni spavati :)
<vileni> ja nisam 12 godina pio :)
<BotaniCar|3> vileni: kaj ti svake godine novo dete imas ,ili imas neki drugi izgovor ? :D
<vileni> BotaniCar|3: jos nemam ni prvo .)
<BotaniCar|3> vileni: onda ne kuzim :) Kaj imas giht ?:D
<vileni> nemam nista, fizicki :)
<vileni> jao, ponedjeljak i "nesto" problemi
<vileni> i onda kad kazem da cu doci gore, sljedece pitanje je "da te cekam?"
<vileni> iako bi to bilo idealno, da imam kljuc za sve sobe, i da popravljam samo kad ljudi nema tamo
<BotaniCar|3> Idealno bi bilo da imas asistenta koji to radi, a ti spav..strateski planiras u uredu 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa moram rec da nije nekih vecih bedova sa spavanjem jos bilo
<Mmike> nocas bilo malo frke-panike, al' se uz 3 prekida spavalo od 1 do pol 8
<Mmike> jednostavno nemrem zamislit da popijem pivo, budem smusen, ili da me ujutro boli glava jer sam popio 2-3 piva
<Mmike> cekam, doduse, da prodje jos jedno 2-3 tjedna, pa da onda u izvecerje viski neki ulijem u sebe :)
<BotaniCar|3> 4 ujutro, ja vec ocajan od duzeg perioda nespavanja, Sanela izlazi iz spavace sobe i zatice me kako imam malog na ramenu i vadim bocu rakije iz frizidera. Naravno da sam si popio malo :) 
<vileni> zvuci kao scenarij iz reklame :)
<BotaniCar|3> Da, ja sam hodajuca anti-reklama :) Nevezano, dinosauri su izumrli zbog drvenih kondoma: http://i.imgur.com/fKQl2.jpg
<MmikePoso> ntere dont
<weshmashian> mornin'
<calmpitbull> good night
<Mmike> u biti erste ima skroz ok slozenu digitalnu karticu
<Mmike> kartica nezna pin, nego koristi pin kao kljuc za generiranje hasha s kojim se ulogiras
<Mmike> i mosh krivi pin ulupat, kartica to opce nezna, samo bljuje hasheve
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> hash nije prava rijec
<Mmike> to je potpisani certifikat
<Mmike> al' dobro
<Mmike> puno bolje nego zaba/rba, gdje token zna pin
<Mmike> pa te odjebe ak ti je pin krivi
<obruT> Mmike: koje auto ti vozis ?
<Mmike> obruT: mazda6
<Mmike> sto?
<Mmike> nisam te, nadam se, pogazio skoro neki dan kad sam u bunilu temperature isao djetetu po smrkalicu za nos? 
<obruT> nist, tak... cisto me zanimalo :)
<obruT> vidio sam nekog slicnog u skodilaku :)
<BotaniCar|3> MmikeT: re:smrkalica Kupi onu kaj ide na usisavac, neces pozaliti
<jelly> o.o
<jelly> pix or it didn't happen
<Mmike> BotaniCar: po tu sam isao :)
<Mmike> 150 kuna
<Mmike> jebena stvar
<Mmike> cak sam sebi nos odstopavao time
<BotaniCar|3> Meni je malo slabo za moju kljuku :)
<jelly> ak guglam šmrkalicu dođem na sajt za drogiranje
<BotaniCar|3> giggle at google
<BotaniCar|3> kad koristim update-rc.d dam mu puni path do skripte, ili samo ime ? 
<jelly> samo ime
<BotaniCar|3> imam u /etc/rc2.d datoteku S18exim4 , po naputku s debian wiki sam ju prepimenovao u K18exim4 i pokrenuo "update-rc K18exim4 defaults" i dobijem nazad "unable to read /etc/init.d/K18exim4". da symlinkam fajl, ili nesto drugo radim krivo ?
<jelly> K18exim4 je link, skripta u /etc/init.d se zove "exim4"
<jelly> koji je cilj?
<BotaniCar|3> da maknem exim iz runlevel2
<BotaniCar|3> ono kaj sam na #d dobio URL od Iridosa
<jelly> maknuo si ga rucno sa tim preimenovanjem, ne treba nista durgo dirati
<jelly> ili radis rucno ili sa update-rc.d, ne treba oboje
<BotaniCar|3> nesto sam sigurno zbrljao. mv-ao sam S18exim4 u K18exim4 , no "less /etc/init.d/exim4" mi i dalje pokazuje sadrzaj
<BotaniCar|3> ako rinejmam s mv, automatski modificiram i symlinkove ?
<BotaniCar|3> bedast sam. Trebalo je "update-rc.d exim4 defaults" 
<jelly> mv-ao sam S18exim4 u K18exim4 <-- to JE bio symlink
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: znas da s nubom pricas :) 
<jelly> sd kartica u mobitelu dobila 7 bad sektora
<jelly> a ja krivim kineza da je nestabilan
<jelly> a doma mi od tri card readera ni jedan ne radi dobro :-|
<jelly> ovaj na poslu u hp desktopu radi super
<ravilov> pa i kartica je sigurno kineska
<ravilov> a i readeri
<ravilov> jelly, kako znas da je bad sector? sto ti tocno javi?
<jelly> ravilov: scsi error koji se propagira skroz gore do userspacea kao io error za read()
<jelly> ravilov: npr. http://paste.debian.net/47494/
<ravilov> aha
<ravilov> meni izgleda ima nekih problema sa internom flash memorijom :/
<ravilov> javlja mi error -110 setting block erase start address
<ravilov> nemam pojma sta to tocno znaci
<ravilov> (-110 je inace TIMEOUT)
<ravilov> to javi i onda se reboota
<ravilov> jerbo kernel panic
<jelly> siroce
<ravilov> a da
<ravilov> any idea sta zapravo znaci taj error?
<jelly> ne bi znala
<ravilov> mislim da sam uspio pinpointati taj error ovdje: https://gitorious.org/android_kernel_omap/android_kernel_omap/source/7340ea4b968c627c7d9b18a67e43afc7d9bce417:drivers/mmc/card/block.c#L782
<ravilov> (nije moj kernel, samo je slican)
<ravilov> ali dalje nisam uspio iskopati
<ravilov> oh well
<jelly> heh http://www.makromikro.hr/detalji_proizvoda.ee186a1525a146138c383406d98e50f3.racunalo-mini-raspberry-pi-verzija-b-512mb-ram.aspx
<ravilov> long link is long :p
<ravilov> a sta fali tome?
<jelly> pa nista, cudi me da ga ima u makro mikru
<ravilov> wait, rpi spada pod desktop racunala?!
<jelly> laptop... niej
<BotaniCar|3> ravilov: IMO, moze i pod server, ovisi kaj zakacis na njega 
<ivoks> gledate hrt1?
<obruT> ivoks: ne, sta ima ?
<ivoks> a otkrili kako zaustaviti starenje
<ivoks> uspjeli su pomladiti stare stanice
<jelly> kaj, nadostukali telomere?
<ivoks> ma ne, ne znam, radim i slusam usput
<obruT> spominju neke telomere, da...
<BotaniCar|3> bilo bi zgodno da tretman bude unutar iducih 30ak godina i financijski prihvatljiv 
<BotaniCar|3> mrzim kad nesto postoji, a ja zelim i ne mogu si priustiti
<Mmike> ubije me kako osnovne stvari u mysqlu ne rade
<Mmike> i onda moras toplu vodu osmisljat da to proradi
<obruT> BotaniCar|3: ma sta ce ti mladost... pusti se zivotu i umri na vrijeme :)
<BotaniCar|3> Pa, ako su nam upravo rekli da se "na vrijeme" moze odgoditi .. 
<BotaniCar|3> Mora netko raditi u beskraj da namiri umirovljenike, sto ne bi ja :)
<obruT> ma to sve je samo produzavanje agonije :)
<BotaniCar|3> pa, ako ti u 99oj vrate 10 godina zivota, je :)
<ivoks> ovaj lik zivi vjecno:
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<datase> ivoks: Title: Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up, Views: 68821429, Rating: 95.014334%
<ivoks> datase: stfu
<obruT> taj rickrolling mi je apsolutno najgori i nablesavija "gotcha" meme fora
<jelly> vidim da datase izvrno obavlja svoj posal
<jelly> izvrsno, čak
<obruT> jel tko uvatio jucer strip reviju u izdanju vecernjaka ?
<obruT> trazim danas po kioscima, babe me gledaju ko da ih trazim bubreg
<jelly> da
<jelly> sinoć ih je bilo kolko hoćeš
<obruT> danas ih nema ni za lek
<obruT> pise da ce se prodavati i neovisno o novinama, a neki tvrde da su ih vratili s vecernjacima
<obruT> ova jedna baba me skoro upucala kad sam ju pitao
<jelly> idući brojevi će se prodavati neovisno
<jelly> a baba... što ju tražiš novine od jučer :-)
<obruT> moracu starog zvat jel kupio mozda... cita stripove pa valjda je...
<BotaniCar|3> obruT: kod mene se moglo u posti kupiti jucerasnje novine ... pred jedno 10 godina. ne znam jesu to kaj mijenjali 
<obruT> :)
<jelly> BotaniCar|3: za vrijeme prolse drzave?
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: pred 10 let je ovo vec bila RH :) 
<jelly> 10, 20, 30, to je tu negdje
<BotaniCar|3> Kajaznam, onomad mi je to trebalo i oni su imali, ne vjerujem da su samoinicijativno nekaj mijenjali 
<Mmike> ivoks: LOL
<Mmike> (re: datse) :)
<BotaniCar|3> Kaj bi mogao natrpati na gateway masinu ? Stavil sam da bude i proxy, stavio sam fail2ban,ntop i munin, nemam ideje kaj jos..
<BotaniCar|3> hmm, torrent klijent !
<jelly> dildo attachment
<Mmike> tetris i dukkakke nukkem
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: kistra je u zatvorenom ormaru ! nema interakcije na fizickom sloju :D
<BotaniCar|3> mislil sam nekaj korisno, trafic shaper ili taknekaj 
<BotaniCar|3> Nisam ni torrent mislio koristiti nego za downloadanje Ubuntu medija (khm , and .. for science )
<jelly> bar dva razlicita vpna...
<BotaniCar|3> nisam na ljunixu nikad instalirao jos nesto osim openvpn servera, ima jos kaj pametno ?
<Mmike> cudno kak na internetu nemrem nac koje dimenzije guma ima mazda6 :)
<BotaniCar|3> pfft, chkconfig sam zaboravio staviti .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar|3: sysv-rc-conf ništa?
<Mmike> kak netko moze rec da je debian kompliciraniji od redhata
<jelly> ima 5x vise paketa, znaci da je bar 5x kompliciraniji
<jelly-home> wow, 200L kiše u Rijeci
<jelly-home> pardon, 200mm
<obruT> jel se tko igrao s Via baziranim mini-itx plocama ?
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-01
 * Mmike ide spavat
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: nekako sam po inerciji navikao imati/koristiti chkconfig. No,da, imas pravo; sad kad sjedim za debianom bi mogao i raditi kao za debianom. Fala ! 
<BotaniCar|3> dodje mi da napravim "yum" alias za apt :) Stalno krivo tipkam 
<vileni> mislim da imas yum na apt ili obrnuto, za instalirati
<vileni> evo moze, apt-get install yum :)
<vileni> samo je pitanje sto i kako radi
<BotaniCar|3> Vidim da su dizajneri mislili i na debilceke poput mene
<BotaniCar|3> juce sam jedan stroj digao na wheezy s aptitudetom, nisam jos rebootao, stra' me :)
<BotaniCar|3> Poceo sam dobijati "imam X novaca koje moram poloziti kod tebe" spam na Slovenskom :)
<jelly-home> vileni: to je baš yum, ne wrapper ili išta što radi s .deb paketima
<vileni> jelly-home: dakle nema koristi? :)
<jelly-home> ne za ono Å¡to bi BotaniCar htio
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: BotaniCar samo ranta, on bi u stvari htio da nije toliko cesto za centosom da mu je yum "u prstu" :(
<BotaniCar|3> http://www.jutarnji.hr/infografika--otkrivamo-koliko-vas-kostaju-usluge-drzave/1129693/ # potpore pol. strankama 37,X% od ukupnih davanja. Krasno, eto gdje se da rezati. 
<ivoks> morao sam popustiti
<Mmike> tak i moj sin popusti
<Mmike> i onda, ajmo, pelene, i to
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> ma imam razgovor za jednu kompaniju za posao
<ivoks> pa cemo vidjeti isplati li se prijeci
<ivoks> http://sportski.net.hr/2012/11/26/1146007.48.jpg
<ivoks> koje smo mi selo
<Mmike> kae, canonical odlazi? :)
<Mmike> cim ti dizes sidro znam(o) da se ubuntuu ne pise dobro
<BotaniCar|3> Ivoksu se ne svidja spoznaja da se zapolio u Microsoft II kompaniji :)
<BotaniCar|3> RedHat je ionako buducnost
<Mmike> ides, pa mint je od 2011 najpopularnija distra
<Mmike> ja sam mislio da se to nedavno desilo
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: yea, right :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ja na ubuntuu ne radim vec 2-3 godine
<ivoks> Mmike: nitko nije rekao da odlazim, vec da gledam sto se jos nudi
<ivoks> BotaniCar|3: canonical je daleko od microsofta, a redhat definitivno nije buducnost
<ivoks> Mmike: najpopularnija po kojem mjerilu? distrowatchu? :)
<ivoks> prema distrowatchu, pclinuxos je neko vrijeme bio najpopularnija distra, iako su tek neki culi za nju :)
<ivoks> prema distrowatchu je Zorin popularniji od Gentooa ili RedHata
<ivoks> kao i Pear :)
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: znam da je daleko od MSa, kasnije su poceli, daj im vremena. 
<ivoks> The DistroWatch Page Hit Ranking statistics are a light-hearted way of measuring the popularity of Linux distributions and other free operating systems among the visitors of this website. They correlate neither to usage nor to quality and should not be used to measure the market share of distributions. They simply show the number of times a distribution page on DistroWatch.com was accessed each day, nothing more.
<ivoks> distrowatch je super za upoznavanje raznih distribucija
<BotaniCar|3> 'el trosi tko 'wondershaper'? Valja li sto ?
<jelly> BotaniCar|3: neki put radi, neki put ne
<Mmike> ivoks: na cem radis (vec 2-3 godine?)
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: kaj trosis na debianu za traffic shaping ? ne bi stavljao shorewall ako ne moram 
<ivoks> Mmike: zadnjih godinu dana radim na openstacku, a prije toga na libvirtu, kvmu, pacemakeru
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> krivo skuzio
<jelly> BotaniCar|3: ni kod jednog customera ne shapeam, trenutno
<Mmike> (radim na != useam na desktopu)
<jelly> wondershaper je vise za po doma nego za staviti na neki gw
<ivoks> na desktopu koristim ubuntu
<Mmike> e, taj pacemaker
<Mmike> kako sam to protjero slatko
<ivoks> kad ne znas :)
<Mmike> siguran sam da u nuklearnoj centrali ima use-case za pacemaker
<jelly> BotaniCar|3: uzeti u obzir da moje ustanove redom imaju bar 100Mbps
<BotaniCar|3> jelly: tu nas u uredu ima manje nego imam clanova obitelji doma, zato sam gledao nekaj takvog. Nish, bu'm se izlozo riziku pitanja na #d :) 
<Mmike> da, ne znam bit debil i komplicirat si zivot ako ne moram, istina 
<Mmike> nego!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: 
<Mmike> jel' se ide u Austriju slijedece godine? :0
<Mmike> mogli bi kolektivno
<Mmike> zenu i dete posaljem u ikeu/h&m/whatever, a mi na utrku :)
<jelly> gdje je pista u Austriji?
<Mmike> jelly: seiersberg
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> a jedno cuku od graza prema austriji
<Mmike> ama
 * Mmike ce sad prestat tipkat malo
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: ides dojit' ? :D
<Mmike> jelly: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Bull_Ring
<Mmike> "At Zeltweg, down the long straight to the Bosch Kurve, the car was throwing out 1400 bhp and just kept on pushing – you felt like you were sitting on a rocket."
<Mmike> steta sto tog vise nikad nece bit u F1 :/
<Mmike> kra
<Mmike> 2014 Osijek - Tvrđa, Croatia Croatia
<Mmike> 2014 Bistra - Zagreb, Croatia Croatia (under construction)
<Mmike> navodno ce to graditi herman tilke :)
<BotaniCar|3> Kaj ce se graditi ? Pista?
<Mmike> "The race was plagued with accidents. The first major incident came when Stefan Johansson hit a deer with his McLaren MP4/3 after it wandered on to the circuit during Friday practice. The terrified deer was crossing the track to seek refuge from the noise of the cars when it was struck by Johansson traveling at close to 140 mph (225 km/h), killing it instantly."
<Mmike> 1987, Austrian GP
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: da :)
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: 'el to profitabilno, ili se gradi kao znak prestiza ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: pojma nemam dal' se opce gradi
<Mmike> znam da su davno neke price bile
<BotaniCar|3> Generalno, 'el piste donose novac ?
<Mmike> al' s obzirom da ima hungaroring i sad austrija okolo, ne vidim smisla
<Mmike> generalno, f1 donese masu para
<Mmike> al' ak se pista ne koristi tijekom godine (sto bi se u .hr desilo - odakle para ljudima za automoto sport), onda....
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> iako bi bilo super da je u bistri autodrom :)
<Mmike> stalno bi bio tamo :)
<BotaniCar|3> Ziher, imas sad jedan drugi hobi,prekrizi ove stare na jedno vrijeme :)
<jelly> hobi u trajanju od 18 godina
<BotaniCar|3> Opce se ne nadam da bu mi dete s 18 otislo svojim poslom. Trend u 'razvijenijim' zemljama je da sjede starcima na kicmi do 35-e
<obruT> kako gdje
<ivoks> biti ce onako kako ga odgojis
<obruT> u Svedskoj je normalno da otidju sa 18
<BotaniCar|3> obruT: zadnja studija koju sam citao je pokrila EU
<ivoks> ako ga odgojis da se boji svega i svacega i da nema ambicija, onda ce biti s tobom do 50
 * obruT je otiso s 14 :)
<obruT> al sam jos zico nesto para dok nisam poceo radit za vrijeme studiranja :)
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: ovo kaj si rekao je samo parcijalno tocno. Uz odgoj je nuzan i materijalni preduvjet da ode, splet okolnosti koji ce mu to omoguciti, a ne skodi ni neka kolicina srece. 
<ivoks> ne, nije
<BotaniCar|3> OK, ne slazem se. 
<ivoks> rijec je iskljucivo o odgoju
<ivoks> pitaj svoje starce jesu li imali novaca za stan i auto kada su otisli od svojih staraca
<BotaniCar|3> Jel ? A kamo ce moj dobro odgojeni 18godisnji sin otici s 18 ako nema lipe u dzepu, a ja ga ne mogu pogurati ? Pod most ?
<jelly> ne bi se slozio da su ambicije usadjene iskljucivo odgojem
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: one iste starce koji su zivjeli u drugoj i drugacijoj drzavi ? nek probaju danas 
<BotaniCar|3> Uopce nije za usporedbu kaj se moglo pred 50 godina i danas 
<ivoks> zelis reci da je zivot prije bio laksi?>
<jelly> oces reci da je sad gore? :-)
<BotaniCar|3> Ne, drugaciji.
<ivoks> znas u cem je danas problem?
<ivoks> u komociji
<BotaniCar|3> Slazem se
<ivoks> svi zele imati lagodno
<ivoks> roditelji mog starog su zivjeli u jednoj sobi, koju su dijelili s drugim parom
<BotaniCar|3> Svejedno su ponoviti da bez minimalnih preduvjeta nemres do doma. makar to bila spomenuta dijeljena soba.
<obruT> bio je drugaciji... da... evo, moj stari zavrsio skolu, odma dobio poso u firmi, u pocetku zivio s bakom, no vrlo skoro je preko firme kupio stan... jos uvijek radi u istoj firmi i boli ga kita :)
<ivoks> deda je pjeske dosao iz danasnjih ploca u zagreb
<ivoks> danas to nitko ne bi napravio
<ivoks> kada te zivot stisne, nadjes nacina
<Mmike> jebo vas
<Mmike> moja nona je pjeske isla iz jelse u hvar na frizuru
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> kakve su to debilne usporedbe? :)
<Mmike> 5 sati joj je trebalo!
<obruT> moja baka je isla pjesice 30 km do pruge kad je isla na vlak za rijeku...
<Mmike> a ja, komotnjakovic, idem AUTOM u hvar!
<Mmike> i to jos danas ima tunel! a ona jadna kozjim stazama morala ic.
<ivoks> poanta je bila da su se ljudi prije osamostaljivali; uostalom i starci su ih terali van kuce
<obruT> pa je, jer si mogo poso dobit cim si zavrsio skolu
<ivoks> a danas, danas starci drze djecu pod staklenim zvonom
<BotaniCar|3> Moja je baka izvrsno kuhala. 
<ivoks> obruT: to nista ne mijenja
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: to mijenja sve.
<ivoks> obruT: prije si posao mogao dobiti i bez skole
<ivoks> a mozes i danas
<ivoks> samo sto nitko nece raditi rukama
<ivoks> svi zele biti netko i nesto preko noci
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: mozes li danas od place posla koji (upitno) mozes dobiti i bez skole, platiti sobu i jelo za mjesec dana ? Prije si mogao.
<obruT> ja hocu radit rukama pa kad sam bio studos nisam uvijek mogo naci poso jer su se drugi ugurali
<ivoks> obruT: pa i prije je tako bilo; nista nije bilo garantirano
<ivoks> BotaniCar|3: mozes
<obruT> a radio sam sve, od skupljanja bala sijena do istovara sladoleda u friziderima
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: to nije istina. Prije je posao bio maltene garantiran, danas nije. 
<ivoks> obruT: i jel ti sta fali danas?
<obruT> dok imam posao ne... ako ostanem bez posla, vidjet cemo
<ivoks> obruT: a znas koliko ljudi danas ne bi islo istovariti sijeno
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: mogu ? Necu se cak ni raspravljati o tome, ali nemoj zamjeriti ako te za 16g pitam umjesto sina di ima posla.
<obruT> ako budem bez posla, apsolutno necu imati nista protiv oko utovara/istovara sijena... samo da mi se plati za to
<obruT> danas je problem i u tome da ljudi rade, a dobiju kitu, a ne placu
<Mmike> ivoks: mislis da se od istovarivanja sijena moze zivjeti?
<obruT> iako, ne znam kak je prije bilo po tom pitanju
<ivoks> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> <ivoks> obruT: a znas koliko ljudi danas ne bi islo istovariti sijeno
<Mmike> WO! konacno xchat stavlja <> oko nickova kad dopy/pasteam!
<Mmike> dopy :D
 * Mmike giggles
<ivoks> Mmike: da, masa ljudi danas ne bi isla istovariti sijeno, pa cak i ako su bez posla
<BotaniCar|3> *giggle*
<Mmike> ivoks: ivoks, od tog ne mozes zivjeti
<ivoks> Mmike: pa tko je rekao da mozes?
<Mmike> pa ti tvrdis da danas ima posla k'o i prije
<ivoks> gdje to?
<obruT> ne znam kak uopce stvari stoje oko tih honorarnih poslova dok si sluzbeno na burzi... preko studentskog to nije problem... ne znam jel bi uopce smio otici i obavit tak neki poslic
<ivoks> gdje to ja tvrdim?
<BotaniCar|3> Jos gore, tvrdi da se da otici od staraca rades te fiktivne poslove :) 
<Mmike> obruT: nebi
<Mmike> al'
<ivoks> BotaniCar|3: to isto nisam rekao
<Mmike> ok, ivoks, kaj onda ti tvrdis?
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: posteno, a kaj si rekao ?
<ivoks> tvrdim da onaj tko zeli uvijek ce naci nacina
<ivoks> pa ako ce skupljati sijeno, skupljat ce sijeno 7 dana u mjesecu
<ivoks> drugih 7 ce raditi nesto drugo
<ivoks> dok ne naleti na nesto sto mu otvoriti priliku za normalniji posao
<ivoks> a danas djeca izadju s faksa i misle da ce odmah dobiti posao samo zato sto su zavrsili faks
<ivoks> a cekic u ruci ne znaju drzati
<BotaniCar|3> To je sve istina. Problem koji ce te pogoditi je da ce biti perioda kad osim tih 7 dana nemas drugog posla, i jos gore, da ti to nije placeno. I kaj onda ?
<ivoks> BotaniCar|3: prijevara je uvijek bilo
<obruT> ne znam jel to sto nece odmah dobiti posao problem njih ili cijelog sustava
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: ali su bile prevare, danas je to normalan modus rada. Nisu me platili, necu ni ja tebe, sorry. 
<ivoks> obruT: problem je u tome sto nas je 7 milijardi, a sve nam rade roboti
<obruT> i koje je rijesenje problema ?
<ivoks> eliminirati robote ili par milijardi
<ivoks> nema drugog :)
<BotaniCar|3> naravno da ima: http://www.temeljnidohodak.hr/
<ivoks> BotaniCar|3: a novac raste na grani?
<obruT> BotaniCar|3: brijem da trenutni sustav nije spreman za to
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: novac , kakav je danas, je izmisljotina. Resursi se racunaju, a ovo gura prema tome da se distribuiraju ravnomjerno
<BotaniCar|3> obruT: i ja :( 
<ivoks> dobro, resursa ima dovoljno?
<BotaniCar|3> Al eto, svecka radi referendum o tome, Indija je provela eksperiment (uspjesan) na isjecku populacije .. 
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: pa, svemir nam je otvoren , ima
<ivoks> da vidimo
<ivoks> Država ga isplaćuje mjesečno svakom pojedincu (prima ga svako dijete i svaka odrasla osoba)
<BotaniCar|3> Sto me sjetilo, sreo sam se s jednim bivsim poslodavcem, lik gura pare u rudarenje asteroida
<ivoks> dakle, koliki bi taj temeljni dohodak u hr bio?
<ivoks> 3000?
<ivoks> ako je 3000kn
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks:toliko ili  manje. Samo za hranu/rentu
<ivoks> i ako zaokruzimo na 4 milijona populaciju
<ivoks> dolazimo do 12 milijardi mjesecno
<ivoks> sto je 144 milijarde godisnje
<BotaniCar|3> I , prije nego pocnes, nemamo dovoljno financija za to u RH, kratki smo 4,6 milijardi
<ivoks> to je vise od proracuna RH
<BotaniCar|3> **46
<ivoks> dakle, utopija
<BotaniCar|3> sve je vec izracunato, pogledaj FAQ
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: taj temeljni dohodak je ok brija, dok se ne sjetis da su ljudi pizde - sto ces s njima?
<BotaniCar|3> Nije utopija, samo jos nema preduvjeta
<ivoks> nece ih nikada niti biti
<ivoks> cim ljudima das dovoljno da imaju hranu i krov nad glavom - zasto bi radili?
<Mmike> bas to
<Mmike> jer, ljudi su pizde
<BotaniCar|3> MmikeT: i ja sam brijao da ce se ljudi ulijeniti. zato sam spomenuo Indijski pokus, ljudi koji su bili testirani se nisu ulijenili, paru su ulagali u zdravlje, obrazovanje i vlastiti posao. Naime, zajamceno ti je toliko da nemres luksuzirati
<Mmike> da, ima onih koji su disejblani i koji ne mogu i koji trebaju dobiti
<ivoks> i onda ti pororacun vise nije 100 milijardi, vec 50
<Mmike> da, nemres luksuzariti
<Mmike> eto, 3k kuna veli ivoks
<Mmike> to je JEDVA da mosh prezivjet ako si solo
<Mmike> 2k kuna stan + rezije, 1000 kuna hrana + obleka
<BotaniCar|3> To i je cilj, da mi ne umres od gladi. Za sve drugo imas dve ruke, radi
<ivoks> kak si naivan
<Mmike> i zasto bi se trudio raditi ?
<Mmike> kad imam to sve?
<ivoks> ljudi bi i dalje umirali od gladi
<Mmike> da, zivim u maloj buksici, al' boli me kufer, drzava se brine za mene
<Mmike> zasto bi radio?
<ivoks> jer bi potrosili na kladionici
<Mmike> ti i ja bi radili
<Mmike> ivoks:  ma nebi
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: ne znam za druge, ja bi radio jer to volim. Eksperiment je pkazao da tako briju i drugi.
<Mmike> siguran sam da bi hrpa ljudi uzela to i zivjela
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: da, al' ti nisi mjerilo
<Mmike> ma koji eksperiment?
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: nisi ni ti, a statisticki uzorak je :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar|3: ja sam siguran da bi to proslo i u koreji i u japanu
<ivoks> tamo je rad dio kulture
<Mmike> kakav statisticki uzorak?
<Mmike> daj da vidim 
<BotaniCar|3> aj ti na gugl lagano, necu ovo advokacirati jer sam nedovoljno upucen 
<Mmike> istrazivanje
<Mmike> brojeve
<Mmike> to je bullshit, imho
<ivoks> al na balkanu, to je utopija
<Mmike> pogotovo na balkanu to nebi islo
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar|3> tvoje misljenje je bullshit dok samostalno ne istrazis
<ivoks> na balkanu se ljude mora drzavi pod cizmom i bicem
<ivoks> drzati
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: nemam kaj istrazivat, rekao si nesto ja velim da ne stoji
<ivoks> to ce i EU ubrzo shvatiti
<Mmike> aj pokazi da stoji
<ivoks> :)
<BotaniCar|3> Odjebite s takvim stavom. 30 godina slusam kako me hrane dezinformacijama da smo gnjide , nismo. Samo nas truju tim, da ne bi gledali jedni druge normalno. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: ja pricam iz svog iskustva
<Mmike> i ljudi oko sebe
<Mmike> ne frendovi
<ivoks> BotaniCar|3: pa sad...
<Mmike> nego ljudi oko mene
<ivoks> BotaniCar|3: ja se sjecam '91.
<Mmike> frendove si sam biras, i to su redom normalni ljudi
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: ionako ces samostalno analizirati ono sto bih ti spoonfeedao, zasto odmah ne pogledas sam ?
<ivoks> kada je lik prosao s bmwom kraj tramvaja
<ivoks> a neka baba u tramvaju 'puj, lopov!'
<BotaniCar|3> ivoks: i ja se sjecam '91, kaj s tim ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: sad ja moram trazit izvore tvoje neke tvrdnje? halo? :)
<ivoks> dakle, prije kapitalizma
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: ne moras, ali onda te u stvari ne zanima 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: zanima me, al 'ti si provalio patku, i sad ja moram trazit internetom da se uvjerim da je to patka
<Mmike> ne kuzim :)
<ivoks> smijesno
<ivoks> Neće li društvo nazadovati ako ljudi nisu prisiljeni da rade?
<Mmike> ivoks: nebi smjelo
<obruT> ja bi uzo taj dohodak i otisao zivjeti u tajland
<ivoks> i onda navodi osobe koje su uspjele bas zato sto ih je zivot primorao
<Mmike> ivoks: stvar je odgoja
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: kaj ne kuzis , to da te poznam dovoljno da znam da ces kenjati protiv bilo cega sto nisi sam istrazio ? Budi onda dobar pa me ne tjeraj da guglam za tebe :)
<ivoks> i naravno, navodi sve osobe iz trenutnog kapitalistickog ustroja
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: gle, dok ne provajdas URL neki smatram da izmisljas :)
<Mmike> pokazi URL, pa cu procitat i onda ic istrazivat
<Mmike> ivoks: nah, to je sve naopacke
<BotaniCar|3> Mmike: sasvim se udobno osjecam znajuci da te tema ne zanima dovoljno da upalis browser :)
<BotaniCar|3> i zakaj imam ovakav nick .. 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|3: izmisljas, mogu ja tak rec da je ubuntu super, iako znamo da nije
<Mmike> bah, baby alert
<Mmike> brb
<ivoks> imho, ovo je utopija za one koji bas ne vole sami razmisljati :)
<ivoks> jao, budala
<ivoks> Tko će i kako financirati temeljni dohodak?
<ivoks> povećanje PDV-a (koji zapravo funkcionira kao porez na potrošnju) uz istovremeno smanjenje ili ukidanje drugih poreza, npr. poreza na dohodak. Na taj način građane se ne oporezuje u trenutku zarađivanja, već u trenutku trošenja novca.
<BabaLui> ivoks: sve sto sam procitao govori da nece biti problem u ljudima nego u kolicini raspolozivog novca ( sto je problem i u drustvu u kakvom danas zivimo)
<ivoks> prvo sto ce se desiti je povecanje cijena proizvoda, jer firme zele zaraditi, a ne raditi za minus
<ivoks> porez na druge, treće i ostale nekretnine (tj. one nekretnine koje građani ne koriste za življenje)
<ivoks> a to sad ne bi, iako bi nas to i sad spasilo? :)
<ivoks> novi porezi institucijama koje do sada nisu bile oporezivane, a koji neće utjecati na građane i tvrtke (npr. porez na financijske transakcije financijskim institucijama)
<ivoks> u prijevodu: ajte svi poslovati negdje drugdje
<ivoks> uvođenje trošarina na nove skupine luksuznih proizvoda (razmislimo: u društvu koje se financira iz temeljnog dohotka, što sve postaje luksuz?)
<ivoks> da, u takvom drustvu (gdje je 250 eura dohodak) i posebna postaje luksuz
<ivoks> 'poli'
<BabaLui> kao da danas nije. 
<ivoks> procitaj opet
<ivoks> u ovom novom sustavu, to bi se dodatno oporezivalo
<BabaLui> Mene u toj prici dodatno smeta sto mi izgleda kao da koncept obeshrabruje one koji imaju - da imaju. Kaj vise si zaradio, vise te deru. To mi je glavni feler 
<ivoks> ja bi bas suprotno
<ivoks> ja bi ukinuo socijalnu pomoc, osim onima koji stvarno ne mogu
<BabaLui> ivoks: ti si greed driven, ili te bar tako citam (NHF)
<ivoks> nije to pohlepa
<ivoks> da je pohlepa, bio bi u nekom drugom poslu
<ivoks> pohlepan je onaj tko ce napraviti sve za novac
<ivoks> ja nisam takav, radim ono sto zelim
<BabaLui> Ne ? OK, a sto te motivira da ukines tu spomenut socijalu ? Citam to kao da bi ju ukinuo da zasluzni imaju vise od onog sto su stvorili. Tocno ?
<ivoks> ne, nego kao poticaj da ovi koji nemaju, da se vise trse
<BabaLui> Nisam mislio na takvu kronicnu pohlepu, zato i 'nhf', nemam bolje rijeci 
<ivoks> uzmi npr. besplatan studij
<BabaLui> ivoks: ti kreces s postavkom da je vecina ovih kaj danas nema takva jer im se ne da. Moja je premisa da je vecina bez prilike, a manjina lijena
<ivoks> BabaLui: prilika ima svuda
<BabaLui> ivoks: vrtimo razgovor u krug. Ja bi EOD-ao, jer se ne mozemo pravo argumentirati. 
<ivoks> ma vodio sam te razgovore vec 100 puta
<ivoks> kad nekom velim da imam turisticku agenciju 'ah, ti imas kucu'
<ivoks> kad velim da imam IT firmu 'ah, ti to znas'
<ivoks> kad velim da radim za IT firmu u engleskoj 'ah, imao si srece'
<ivoks> pa cekaj malo...
<ivoks> ako ces stenjat i ne pokusat nista, hoce li se ista desiti?
<BabaLui> http://i.imgur.com/ORXTI.jpg
 * jelly zna da ima filter u glavi i da vecinu vremena ne vidi prilike koje postoje, nego se sjeti neceg za 6 mjeseci
<BabaLui> jelly: imamo iste filtre :) 
<jelly> pa onda znash da prilika ima, slozio bi se sa ivoksom da ne postoji incentive da se ostvare
<vileni>  haha, lenovo wireless driver me pita na cirilici koji jezik zelim za instalaciju
<jelly> meni je vise problem stav "nista se ne moze promijeniti" i korolar "pa onda ne treba ni pokusati"
<ivoks> kad su izbori?
<ivoks> 2014?
<ivoks> ili tek 2015
<BabaLui> Mozda i ove godine 
<ivoks> to nis ne bi znacilo
<ivoks> jer nije da se ima koga drugoga izabrati :)
<ivoks> al ako je 2015
<ivoks> mozda je vrijeme za 1056. stranku :)
<BabaLui> Ja se pomalo i bojim vanrednih izbora, opet ce svi nepromisljeno uletiti u to, i pobijediti ce oni kojima je stranacki kadar najmanje lijen izaci na izbore
<jelly> ivoks: nije da postoji razlika u kompetenciji u ponasanju hdza i sdpa koji se rotiraju
<ivoks> jelly: pa to i velim
<ivoks> to je sve isto
<ivoks> mutavi i jedni i drugi
<ivoks> jos je bandic najpametniji od svih njih :D
<jelly> i jedni i drugi se ne usude rezati drzavnu upravu i uloziti u reedukaciju tih ljudi
<ivoks> jednostavno mora se smijeniti generacija
<jelly> kako, bombom u saboru? :-)
<ivoks> godinama
<ivoks> bomba u saboru nista ne bi rijesila
<ivoks> jer skoro cijela generacija ima isti nacin razmisljanja
<obruT> jedino sto se dogadja promjenom vlasti je ekipa koja radi po drzavnim firmama i to je to... ostalo je isti kua
<obruT> HDZ ovce uopce ne zelim vise ikad vidjet na vlasti, a od ovih SDP-ovaca mi se dize zeludac i povraca
<obruT> fakat ne znam tko je uopce sposoban ista napravit u ovoj zemlji
<jelly> poduzetnici
<jelly> i to uglavnom usprkos ovima na vlasti
<ivoks> al se vlast pobrinula, skupa s medijima, etiketirati poduzetnike kao sotone
<BabaLui> Pri cemu im frontmen ( T-com nema bas neku reputaciju) ne pomaze u ocima naroda
<BabaLui> Kak da moja mama voli poduzetnike kad joj je prva asocijacija Mudrinic, a druga prenapuhan racun za telefon :)
<jelly> er, poduzetnik, ne poltroncic od drzavne firme prodane strancima za sitnu lovu
<BabaLui> Pokusati cu to objasniti mami :) 
<BabaLui> Onda ce ona ostalim peMzicima (svi glasaju)
<weshmashian> o/
<Mmike> za cu opet za lesara
<Mmike> ne kupujte cvarke u konzumu
<Mmike> ocajni su
<vileni> cvarke samo sa sela :)
<vileni> po mogucnosti da ih je netko poznat cijedio
<obruT> zasto bi itko kupovao cvarke kad ima domacih ?
<Mmike> obruT: imas?
<BabaLui> Ima tko da radi s ruby-em ? Imam liniju koja kaze (bez navodnika) "print check_period" , i onda mi to kod pokretanja ( ./moja_skripta.rb) izbaci output , ali ne napravi newline pa mi je output iza [username@servername] u terminalu. 
<BabaLui> check_period je varijabla
<BabaLui> print "CHECK_PERIOD\n" ne radi, kao ni  print CHECK_PERIOD"\n"
<ivoks> posta.hr odbija email :)
<ivoks> (host lina.posta.hr[195.182.46.10] said: 552  Rejected by CA Gateway Security [lina.posta.hr] (SPF) (in reply to end of DATA command))
<ivoks> a spf za tu domenu uopce nije postavljen
<BabaLui> o, "puts" umjesto "print" :) 
<obruT> Mmike: imaju starci, ja ih ne jedem otkako sam dobio giht
<Mmike> obruT: bi prodali kaj? :)
<obruT> Mmike: ne znam bas da bi prodavali, to se sve radi za kucne potrebe :)
<Mmike> BabaLui: 
<Mmike> mario@marlins:~$ ruby
<Mmike> puts 'mario'
<Mmike> mario
<Mmike> mario@marlins:~$ 
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> spor sam
<BabaLui> obruT: zakaj nam mast vadis onda ? I, kad vi koljete, sunac ti, ako vec sad imas cvarke :)
<obruT> kolje se sljedeci mjesec :P
<BabaLui> Onda nemas ! Sto ujedno odgovara na "zakaj bi itko kupovao cvarke" :) 
<ivoks> Our system has detected that this message is 550-5.7.1 likely unsolicited mail. To reduce the amount of spam sent to Gmail, 550-5.7.1 this message has been blocked. Please visit 550-5.7.1 http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=188131 for 550 5.7.1 more information.
<obruT> pa ja nemam jer ih ne jedem, a starci rade svake godine :P
<obruT> nema kolinja bez cvaraka :P
<BabaLui> Ne vjerujem da imas uopce ako ne prbam ! :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: znas ono kad ubuntu server kaze '15 packages to be upgraded, 10 packages are security upgardes' - je'l mogu kak jednostavno iz shella vidjet koji su to critical paketi i procitat njihove release noteove?
<Mmike> (slicno k'o sto mi update manager u GUIju kaze) ?
<BotaniCar> Znam da mozes sloziti da ti sustav instalira samo kriticne zakrpe ( pinning) i da mozes rucno naci info za paket-po-paket
<ivoks> mislim da se paket zove apt-listchanges
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jednostavnije je ne staviti -updates repozitorij
<ivoks> sve sto je u -security je critical
<BotaniCar> ivoks: istina, samo nije bas praksa koju ces naci na netu :) 
<ivoks> ne znam koju si ti praksu gledao :)
<ivoks> Mmike: doduse, za ovo prvo mora preuzeti pakete
<ivoks> Mmike: ili samo pratis http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<jelly> jah, al USN ne daje samo instalirane
<jelly> https://github.com/rowanmanning/joblint
<ivoks> jelly: pa mislim da bi se takvo sto dalo sloziti
<ivoks> pogotovo uz LP API kroz koji mozes povuci changelog paketa
<ivoks> i CVE-e koje rijesava
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#cve
<jelly> Mmike: eto, jel to dovoljno jednostavno!
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> JOJ kak nagios zna biti glupkast, kad hoces templateove koristiti 
<BotaniCar> :O + :P = 69 ! 
<rut> sto te muci cvjetni ?
<rut> obrisi to sve ..
<rut> jel imao tko prilike igrat se necim ovakvim : http://store.netgate.com/GW2345-Avila-Network-Board-P146.aspx
<rut> ili slicnim (IXP4XX) ?
<jelly> vrlo vrlo simpaticna cijena s obzirom da se moze ustekati 4 mPCIe kartice
<obruT> rut: ne, ali zvuci interesantno (pogotovo za te pare) :)
<jelly> mPCI*
<rut> jos jeftinije ima ne ebay-u .. 
<rut> ja cekam jednu .. 
<rut> ista firma kao ova na netgateu 
<jelly> 64MB RAMa zvuci malo al moj TL-WR842ND ima jos manje pa radi
<rut> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GW2345-Avila-Network-Board-/300792011166
<rut> pise 49 al ko hoce neka mu da offer 25$ i tip ce pristat .. 13$ postarina za hr
<rut> a malo je al za te pare 4xminicpi .. ?
<rut> mikrotik je daleko skuplji .. ubiquti se vise ne proizvodi (RS serija)
<jelly> tutnes par starijih atherosa nutra i imas pristojan router
<rut> ma probat cu ja i neku 11N ubost .. barem za probu 
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> www.nasa.gov ne radi :)
<ivoks> Due to the lapse in federal government funding, this website is not available. 
<ivoks> We sincerely regret this inconvenience.
<ivoks> For information about available government services, visit USA.gov.
<ivoks> http://www.usa.gov/gobiernousa/
<ivoks> spanjolski lagano postaje sluzbeni jezik
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, vise ljudi u SAD govori spanjolski nego engleski
<Mmike> kao prvi jezik
<Mmike> u atlanti, sjecam se, na vecini mjesta natipisi su prvo na spanjolskom pa onda na engleskom
<jelly> no comprende
<ivoks> Mmike: pa znam
<jelly> [ObXkcd]
<ivoks> tko kaze da je ljeto gotovo
<ivoks> dosao svedjanin u kratkim hlacama i majici
<ivoks> rentao bi kajake
<ivoks> ne samo to, nego ima turisticku agenciju u svedskoj, zeli iskombinirati deal za rujan i listopad
<ivoks> fuckas IT :)
<jelly> 18 stupnjeva, ljetno vrijeme? :-)
<ivoks> svedjanima je :)
<ivoks> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2013/10/fingerprints-are-user-names-not.html
<ivoks> dobar.
<ivoks> gle Mmike!
<ivoks> http://www.fancydressball.co.uk/big_images1/mullet-wig-brown-51164.jpg
<Mmike> smijesan si :)
<Mmike> idem po pelene
<Mmike> brb
<rut> ajmo skriptasi .. jedan problem .. recimo imam fajl nazovimo ga  0.lock i u kojem je pid procesa (recimo 1221) .. trebam skriptu da procita taj pid al da ga umanji a 1 .. 
<rut> znaci umjesto 1221 da bude 1220
<obruT> rut: thats easy :)  p=`cat 0.lock`; echo $((p-1))
<obruT> jebo eclipse... upravo se sjebo, a ja u sred rada... i sad sve odjebavam i odoh gledat zenske guzice
<rut> tnx
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LksVbHxLRvY
<datase> Mmike: Title: ~ Derren Brown ~ Fear and Faith Pt-2 Full ~ God Illusion ~, Views: 95237, Rating: %
<Mmike> ^^ zasto ljudi vjeruju u boga
<Mmike> obruT: `` is so demode :)
<jelly-home> heh, atesticka propaganda
<jelly-home> hep jučer rekao građanima da dostave očitanje, danas na flešovini di se to dodaje piše "zbog tehničkih problema pristup stranicama i dostava podataka je privremeno otežana"
<jelly-home> ... nisu očekivali navalu, rly
<Mmike> ivoks: ++ (figerprints are user names)
<Mmike> WHAT THE FOX SAY
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-02
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<Mmike> morgen borgen
<ravilov> o
<ravilov> j
<ravilov> koje su ukratko prednosti ext4 nad ext3?
<Mmike> ravilov: nesto sitno je brzi, 'sigurniji', veci fajlovi/direktoriji, veci overall filesystem size
<Mmike> brzi recovery time
<Mmike> za ostatak:
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<Mmike> iako, sad kad je zfs opensourcean kako spada (tj, kad se aktivno radi na tome), sve ce to bit obsolete :)
<ravilov> ha :p
<ravilov> fala
<Mmike> "In 2008, the principal developer of the ext3 and ext4 file systems, Theodore Ts'o, stated that although ext4 has improved features, it is not a major advance, it uses old technology, and is a stop-gap. Ts'o believes that Btrfs is the better direction because "it offers improvements in scalability, reliability, and ease of management".[15] Btrfs also has "a number of the same design ideas that reiser3/4 had".[16]"
<Mmike> kak da testiram PSU
<Mmike> pod loadom
<Mmike> ima netko ideje?
<ravilov> koliki kapacitet?
<ravilov> spoji dovoljno kompova da popune kapacitet i optereti kompove do kraja
<ravilov> nesto tipa dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null
<ravilov> pa jedno 4 puta (da obuhvatis sve coreove)
<Mmike> pa, lakse mi mprime potjerat ili nesto
<ravilov> pa onda tako
<ravilov> time odmah testiras i kompove :)
<Mmike> ali tak ne znam dal' je PSU u banani ili je CPU u banani
<ravilov> mda zaboravih napomenut
<ravilov> dovoljno *stabilnih* kompova ;)
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5285991&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&utm_source=Linkshare&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=xIKL5*ppAuE&AffiliateID=xIKL5.ppAuE-1AaGqS5MkfdF1y6RD6BfTw
<Mmike> to mi treba
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> XBRXVgdv2BWj8dlAGT5LzRO1
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ups :)
<ravilov> dobar url, cek samo da nadjem handler za njega
<ravilov> a nista, iskesiraj onda 20-tak usda
<ravilov> plus shipping
<calmpitbull> ima neki dobar tutorial kako u virtualboxu dobit hd rezoluciju??? pokusavam sve al to nije dovoljno
<ravilov> anyway, pokusavam odlucit jel da novi disk reformatiram u ext3 ili ext4, cini mi se da ext4 ne donosi nista revolucionarno niti meni korisno
<ravilov> calmpitbull, imas guest addons?
<calmpitbull> imam
<ravilov> sljedeca ideja je
<ravilov> probaj povecat video memory
<calmpitbull> napucal do kraja
<ravilov> onda je mozda previse...
<ravilov> (ne salim se)
<ravilov> nemam pojma, nisam nikad probavao, svojih par VM-a vrtim ili u textu ili u 800x600
<calmpitbull> i ja sam do sada imal samo terminal server al sada stavljam gore winse pa treba vise od toga
<calmpitbull> idem jos nesto probat
<ravilov> pa bas hd?
<ravilov> sto uopce definiras kao hd?
<calmpitbull> zasto ne...1920x1080 to 
<ravilov> pa dobro, zasto ne
<ravilov> ali ne kuzim zasto ti *treba* vise
<ravilov> moze i u manje
<ravilov> nije da nece radit
<calmpitbull> ravilov: hvala ti...idem jos nesto probat
<Mmike> ravilov: preformatiraj u ext4
<Mmike> calmpitbull: daj jos jednom (senilan, jebiga) - tvoj onaj PSU je skroz crko, radi/ne-radi, ili nemas pojma? :)
<calmpitbull> Mmike: nemam pojma
<Mmike> jel' ti ikad radilo to napajanje?
<calmpitbull> naravno da je
<calmpitbull> al sada dal jos radi to je pitanje
<Mmike> eto bas sarafim po njemu
<calmpitbull> javi ako radi
<calmpitbull> Mmike: cekaj kaj jos nisi koristijo kuciste
<Mmike> calmpitbull: vrti se, iako ventilator ronda
<Mmike> calmpitbull: ma jesam, unutra je stroj
<Mmike> samo sto mi se smrzava na random
<Mmike> ne kuzim zasto
<Mmike> pustim mprime da radi 2 dana, nema beda
<Mmike> pustim memtest da radi cijeliu noc, nema beda
<Mmike> pustim gpu test da radi par sati, nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> i onda radim radim i smrzne se
<calmpitbull> zanimljivo
<ravilov> Mmike, zasto?
<ravilov> kao, nije gore a moglo bi bit bolje? :)
<ravilov> (re: ext[34])
<BotaniCar> JutroFski 
<Mmike> kako nije bolje
<Mmike> bolje je
<Mmike> nije sad mega-turbo-super-duper bolje, ali je bolje
<ravilov> ma je bolje, mislio sam da nije primjetno u mom konkretnom slucaju
<ravilov> ne koristim/ne trebam vecinu tih novih ficura
<ravilov> ali da, nek stoji, ne smeta nista
<Mmike> pa stable je
<Mmike> i improvement je
<Mmike> ne vidim razloga zasto bi ext3 koristio
<ravilov> pa i nemam neki pametan razlog
<ravilov> navika?
<ravilov> eto, imam ext4
<obruT> ravilov: jesi zbekapiro ? :)
<ivoks_> tek sad?
<ivoks> kak ce bit super kad sve te kuce doma dobiju gigabitne linkove
<ivoks> a neki serveri su i dalje na 100mbit
<ivoks> vise ti nece trebati ddos za srusiti server
<ivoks> vec samo jedan komp, u necijoj kuci
<ivoks> kojem pristup imaju svi
<ivoks> i malo tko zna sto radi na njemu
<budz0r> ljudi moze jedan reboot ubuntu-hr servera?
<budz0r> znaci moze
<budz0r> ode Silverspce
<budz0r> :)
<budz0r> i Mike
<jelly> moze!
<ivoks> nije lose
<ivoks> butnuo se za minutu
<jelly> fizikalac?
<budz0r> jelly: jeste
<calmpitbull> ima netko android tv
<jelly> kaki je to hardver da se tak brzo POSTa
<budz0r> jelly: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 245 Processor
<jelly> mislio sam, koji brand
<drj_cro> jelly: ima frend minix neo x5
<drj_cro> a upravo ga i kolega kupio sebi sa A2 daljincem
<jelly> server, ne android
<drj_cro> ovo je iso ta calmpitbull ne tebi,sry :)
<drj_cro> s/iso ta/islo za/ :)
<Mmike> ivoks: mah, mosh s modemom sjebat server
<ivoks> jelly: nije brand
<Mmike> jelly: ubuntu-hr brand :)
<ivoks> jelly: da ga vidis, iznenadio bi se
<ivoks> ima rupe na kucistu, napravljene busilicom, radi bolje ventilacije
<jelly> ah, zato se i tak brzo boota
<Mmike> taj server sad ima vec 4 godine, jeld?
<MmikeT> Hoola Boola
<ivoks> ma nema 4
<ivoks> mozda 2-3
<ivoks> u biti, sve se moze tocno saznati
<ivoks> instalacijski kernel je bio 2.6.32
<ivoks> znaci da je 2010 ili kasnije
<Mmike> da, to je ubuntu 10.04
<ivoks> Oct 21 15:57:37 clock-setup: Setting Hardware Clock to 15:57:37 = 1287676657 seconds since 1969
<ivoks> Thu, 21 Oct 2010 15:57:37 GMT
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> 3 godine ce uskoro navrsiti
<BotaniCar> Na jednom serveru mi se vrti NRPE (nagiosov klijent) , u konfiguraciji mi pise da se vrti kao user 'nagios' , kao root se ne mogu su-ati u nagiosa. Imate kakvu ideju ? 
<BotaniCar> Kaze Centos "this account is currently not available"
<BotaniCar> u .passwds ga imam, i vjerojatno je samo disejblan login. Kak da inejblam login samo toliko da provjerim enviroment tog usera ? 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: koji shell mu je definiran u /etc/passwd
<BotaniCar> less /etc/passwd | grep nagios
<BotaniCar> nagios:x:105:161::/var/spool/nagios:/sbin/nologin
<BotaniCar> Brijes da mu samo shell definiram, i poslije maknem ? 
<budz0r> BotaniCar: mozes to, ali mozes i 'su -s /bin/bash nagios', to ako zelis nesto napravit pod tim userom
<BotaniCar> ma to ! krelac, znam da mogu nekak u komandlajnu forsirati shell, ali nikak se sjetiti ;) thx
<budz0r> BotaniCar: np
 * Mmike je upogonio baby monitor
<Mmike> a uskoro cu upogonit i baby kameru 
<Mmike> cim isfuram solidan android mobitel
<Mmike> ima netko neki ? :)
<vileni> Mmike: koji app ces koristiti za to?
<Mmike> neki
<Mmike> naso sam
<Mmike> cekaj :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a kaj ce ti tocno kamera, ako beba zaplace ionako ces trcati tamo, skicala ili ne ces ici k njoj svakih par minuta .. meni se to cini korisnijim dok malo naraset pa se pocne sam igrati u svojoj sobi. 
<Mmike> pa guba je :)
<BotaniCar> :) I zato ces nabavljati jos jedan mob ? :) OK 
<BotaniCar> Al znaj da ju neces koristiti :) 
<BotaniCar> Kak sam se k'o debilcek osjecao danas .. imam dva servera s imenom od milion znakova, ime se razlikuje samo u jednom znaku. Pola sata sam debugirao komunikaciju izmedju treceg servera i jednog od ta dva, i onda skuzim da rovarim po krivom .. 
<BotaniCar> On the bright side, ucil sam perl citati :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ako ce moja zenica bit sretna, tko sam ja da joj to uskracujem! :)
<Mmike> ok, djaci
<Mmike> sad je official
<Mmike> udruga is no more
<Mmike> a ja sam jedini vlasnik servera! :) muahaha
<Mmike> igustin: javim ti se popodne/veceras
<Mmike> da doniram server Hulku
<Mmike> i da formalno to sve predje pod hulk
<Mmike> budz0r: hbogner: you with me?
<igustin> Mmike: ok
<budz0r> Mmike: tu sam
<Mmike> budz0r: you're officially no longer podpricidnik
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kajaznam, zena ili ne, ja bi joj radije kupio cvijeca za 150kn nego neki rsklimani mobitel koji ce sluziti kao kamera.
<budz0r> oki
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma ,sebi hocu kupit S2, S3 mini je katastrofalno spor
<Mmike> sve kaj stisnem trebam cekat 3-5 sekundi
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak ti baratas parama, to je carolika :) 
<BotaniCar> *carolija
<BotaniCar> nego, cete i ovaj kanal ugasiti ? na #linux-hr je dosadno, nemojte :) 
<calmpitbull> Mmike: ja ti imama s2 i sljaka 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ovo je u iti kanal od loco teama a ne od udruge :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: koliko para bi trazio? :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: jesi se sto spajao na ipv6 ?
<calmpitbull> Mmike: nije na prodaju jer je to jedni koji imam a stvarno je dobar
<BotaniCar> obruT: unazad dva tjedna sam 2x upalio picek doma .. u nek'vom periodu sam kad sve radim osim cackanja doma .. nadam se da budem za koji dan .. 
<Mmike> calmpitbull: :)
<calmpitbull> cekaj kaj to znaci da nema vise ubuntu hr udruge...nisam bas na tekuce,
<calmpitbull> tekucem
<BotaniCar> Izgleda da je zavrsila jedna era :( 
<budz0r> calmpitbull: tako je
<calmpitbull> ma da to je stvarno zanimljivo a kako to ako smijem pitati
<BotaniCar> Sad ce jadni  turuntu korisnici morati obijati pragove u tudjini da nadju pomoc :(
<calmpitbull> ili ce biti negdje napisano
<BotaniCar> Nikom se neda, in short :) 
<calmpitbull> pa steta jer meni se da....ionak nemam nista za radit :)
<calmpitbull> jedino kaj furam mint linux hahahahaha
<calmpitbull> kaj malo stavljas na tube filmcice kako se instalira i to ???
<budz0r> calmpitbull: kasno palis :)
<calmpitbull> budz0r: uvijek...ipak sam calm
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nitko nece nit skuzit da nema udruge
<calmpitbull> hehehehe
<Mmike> samo ja necu morat svake godine objasnjavat u gradskom uredu zasto kasnim sa izvjestajima
<calmpitbull> oce Mark
<calmpitbull> nis idem trenkat da se malo probudim...hladno je vani :)
<budz0r> Mmike: tko ce izmjenit http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/o-nama/
<Mmike> budz0r: jos nitko, vecears cemo to
<budz0r> oki
<calmpitbull> pa bas mi je bad sada
<obruT> BotaniCar: ovo doma samo upali i to je to :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull: ? :) 
<calmpitbull> pa to da se ubuntu zatvara ipak je to bila moja prva distribucija linuxa a i mnogima ce i dalje biti jedina
<BotaniCar> obruT: prilicno sam siguran da mi je PC upaljen i sad ( krivo sam se izrazio) i da se samo nisam logirao , a ako pingas tzemljak.ignorelist.com dobit' ces v4 adresu
<calmpitbull> nis idem trenkat
<BotaniCar> procitao sam to kao "idem trolat" :) 
<obruT> BotaniCar: a jesi dignuo s dualstack postavkama ili ?
<BotaniCar> obruT: ne sjecam se. 
<BotaniCar> Bri'em da sam ga samo upalio
<BotaniCar> Na koncu, ti mosh isforsat setinge s svoje strane, ne moras mene cekati 
<obruT> trenutno se ne radi autoprovisioning tak da bi trebalo sloziti rucno po onim postavkama
<BotaniCar> OK, cem, cem, cim mi doma daju da malo konfjuktorim umjesto da sluzim sve i sva :) 
<BotaniCar> Jebate, sad sam skuzio ! Ja sam kucni server 
<BotaniCar> e, da, obruT: "trenutno se ne radi" ili "trenutno nam ne radi" ? Just asking :)
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<weshmashian> o7
<jelly> /topic Udruga Ubuntu korisnika u Hrvatskoj u stečaju
<obruT> BotaniCar: svasta pitas :)
<calmpitbull_> jelly: kaj udruga moze u stecaj?
<calmpitbull_> jos uvijek sam u badu zbog kucista a sada cu bit zbog ubunta
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull_: imas profitabilne i neprofitabilne udruge, ako mogu prestati biti profitabilne .. 
<calmpitbull_> i ubuntu je bila profitabilna? ili moraju obje varjante zbog zatvaranja u stecaj
<calmpitbull_> bas me zanima dali se vec u kojoj drzavi zatvorila ubuntu udurga ?
<BotaniCar> I u kojoj je korelaciji taj broj s brojem ukupno otvorenih nacionalnih udruga :) 
 * BotaniCar totalno ljubomoran na to kaj jellyu radi //
<calmpitbull_> ma sada mi je jasno....to se radi zbog amera oni zatvaraju vladu a vi ubuntuđ
<BotaniCar> Sto nasi nece zatvoriti vladu .. ali u Remetinec .. 
<jelly> sto je Vlado skrivio
<rut> jel vrti tko gnome3 ?
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: ma ne zatvara se ubuntu :)
<Mmike> calmpitbull_: sve ostaje k'o i prije, ne sekiraj se
<calmpitbull_> Mmike: hvala da ne placem...evo ja se uclanjujem samo da cete biti veseliji
<jelly> BotaniCar: sorry, kaj mi radi
<BotaniCar> <3
<jelly> ?
<BotaniCar> Pih, kopi pejstaj u fejzbuk chat ! :) Onda bush videl :) 
<BotaniCar> Moze i skajp ! 
<jelly> nemam
<jelly> ah, skajp imam
<BotaniCar> Ok, moze i lync :) 
<jelly> nemam te ni u lyncu ni u sypketu
<BotaniCar> ili kak se vec zove ono MSovo IP telefonija cudo :) 
<jelly> ni u skypetu isto
<BotaniCar> nemoras mene imati, posalji nekoj lepoj teti ova dva znaka, neces pogrijesiti :) 
<jelly> ah
<BotaniCar> U biti, ne treba mi smajli za zadnju liniju, mrtav-ozbiljan ! 
<BotaniCar> chicks love <3
<jelly> ♥ <3
<BotaniCar> e, da, da mi je junikoud funkcionalan u virtualki, to bi nacrtal ! 
<jelly> Compose tipku kupit pod hitno
<BotaniCar> Kak sam smusen, kupit cu zabunom neku kolicinu komposta 
<BotaniCar> Cek, skajp mi kaze da imas imenjaka i prezimenjaka u RH ? :) Ja am sebi nasao jednog u METROovoj bazi podataka ! 
<jelly> moguće, tih dželajlija ima kolko oćeš a dželalija još i više
<jelly> jedino se niko ne piše ispravno ǆelajlija
<BotaniCar> 2013 je , a ja se jos nisam navikao da svaki kua ima skajp, a i njegov imenjak i prezimenjak :) 
<BotaniCar> A cuj, ovaj tvoj imenoprezimenjak je cak i RealName napisao ispravno :) 
<BotaniCar> "Telefonski poziv sa prijavom softverskog incidenta je stigao iz srednjeg menadžmenta korisnika, od ženske osobe koja bi se, da je Irkinja, prezivala O’Bdarena."
<BotaniCar> "neimanje Powerpointa, pa čak ni PowerPoint Viewer-a, diže produktivnost firme za 44% i povećava bandwidth cijelog interneta za 18%." << potvrdjujem :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: a koliko se diže produktivnost ako nemaš SharePoint?
<BotaniCar> ne znam kak da polegnem 8-icu :) 
<jelly> hmm, Compose 8 8?  ∞
<BotaniCar> Iako, kenjali po SP.u ili ne, to je jedini kolaboracijski alat koji mi se stvarno ok integrira s ofizom ( za koji sam iznad napisao da je bolje ne imati) 
<OneKorea> fuj skajp
<OneKorea> koristi li neko xmpp / jabber / jitsi ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ne, ne podrzavaju skajpov protokol. 
<OneKorea> pa to je i poanta...
<BotaniCar> pardon, ja ne :) 
<OneKorea> bar bi se na ovom channelu trebalo nać zagovornika softwera i protokola otvorenog koda!
<BotaniCar> meni je poanta da me ljudi mogu dobit' , a ne da ih moram moliti da neku egzotiku instaliraju prije nego im pokazem pi.. nekaj na kameri 
<BotaniCar> OneKorea: oupn sorz je kul, ali trosis ono sto trosi najveci broj suradnika .. meni je to skajp
<OneKorea> i skype je nekad bio egzotika
<jelly> da aplikacija prestane biti egzotika mora biti bitno jednostavnija i bolja od onog sto hoces zamijeniti
<jelly> skype jednostavno radi, i taj stupanj pouzdanosti nije lako postici.  Ne znam da li ijedan komad open-source softvera koji svakodnevno koristim radi tak dobro.  Apache mozda.
<jelly> ono sto radi, radi na 5-6 devetki, a kad crkne nikad nije kriv apache nego mod_php ili nesto sa strane
<BotaniCar> ovo zvuci kul,steta sto ne vjerujem ljudima: http://qz.com/129879/this-is-the-first-interesting-search-engine-since-google/
<jelly> npr. sve ove novopecene anti-nsa chat i blog aplikacije, a pojavilo ih se bar 5-10 komada samo ovaj mjesec nece zazivjeti ako ne budu iznimno jednostavne i pouzdane
<BotaniCar> jelly: kad smo pri temi, kako provjeriti tezu "nasa aplikacija je NSA-safe"? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: nuzni ali ne i dovoljni uvjeti: 1) tvrtka ne smije biti iz USA 2) mora biti open source
<BotaniCar> kad podvuces crtu, opet svi koriste ili (valjda)kompromitirane enkripcijske metode, ne ? 
<jelly> protokoli nisu kompromitirani
<OneKorea> Budi vođa, lider, inovator, usvoji novu aplikaciju prvi, neka ostali slijede. Skype je ružan blob, na linuxu pogotovo, Jitsi je kvalitetna open source alternativa. 
<BotaniCar> OneKorea: nemrem voditi kad sam u poziciji da trebam da me zovu oni kaj me zovu na skajp .. 
<OneKorea> jedino joj fali 'momenta', kritične mase koji je skype skupio
<jelly> BotaniCar: kompromitirano je sve okolo, samo ne sam crypto
<BotaniCar> jelly: moram negdje iskopati URL o toj recenoj kompromitiranoj enkripciji. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: eh, odi na schneier.com pa trazi
<BotaniCar> U stvari, ne moram. Imas pravo. Sad mi se vraca da je tema bila kompromitirana implementacija .
<jelly> jedino za sto se zna da je standardizirano i da ima rupu je http://rump2007.cr.yp.to/15-shumow.pdf
<OneKorea> skype je američanski trojan. Sve što prođe kroz skype je uredno arhivirano. Još jedan razlog za rješit se tog.
<OneKorea> AES je siguran ako je implementacija kvalitetno odrađena
<jelly> radije bi nalijepio OTR preko skype protokola nego pokusavao odjednom sve nagovoriti na predju na platformu Xy
<BotaniCar> Tocno to.
<jelly> nemres nagovoriti sve odjednom, to ne radi 
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, kao da je NSA losa stvar. Nikad nisam naisao na temeljitiji backup softver :) 
<jelly> jos kad bi dali pristup bakcupima
<OneKorea> Osim Å¡to ne dijele svoj bekap sa John Doem :]
<BotaniCar> :)
<OneKorea> a vjerojatno prodaju info ostalim državama, agencijama, ili bilo kome s novcem
<BotaniCar> Frajeri mora da imaju najuzasniju zbirku slika pimpeka s chatrouleta koju mozemo zamisliti :) 
<obruT> super mi je kad na netu nadjes miljon blogova i tutoriala kako nesto napravit, svi daju primjer s nekom klasom, a onda odes na sluzbenu dokumentaciju te klase u kojoj pise da se doticna ne preporucuje za koristenje :P
<BotaniCar> :) podsjeca me na mojeg web programera kojem je kul koristiti deprecated funkcije :)
<jelly> to je ok ako odmah veli i što _se_ preporučuje za zamjenu
<BotaniCar> MmikeT: http://i.imgur.com/RS2W4.jpg?2
<obruT> jelly: u sluzbenoj dokumentaciji pise cemu ta klasa sluzi, zasto ju nije pozeljno koristit i sto bi trebalo umjesto nje... no svi pametnjakovici koriste nju :)
<jelly> obruT: /msg dpkg tutorials
<Mmike> obruT: koja klasa? :)
<jelly> E klasa, 400 konja
<BotaniCar> classy
<obruT> Mmike: neki spring jdbc datasource wrapper, nista zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> bem ti
<obruT> cini mi se da se borim s vjetrenjacama... hocu rijesiti jedan moguci problem, ali ocito ne na nacin na koji bi normalni covjek to ocekivao...
<obruT> cini mi se najjednostavnije pustit da mi exception skrsi proces pa da ga nekromancer monit ozivi i to je to... sve drugo je kemijanje bez smisla :)
<Mmike> znas kaj je jos jednostavnije?
<Mmike> kupit polje neko
<Mmike> i zasadit mak
<weshmashian> u amsterdamu
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/treba-li-drzava-svakom-stanovniku-dati-par-tisuca-kuna-mjesecno/703801.aspx
<Mmike> BotaniCar: to je ono kaj si pricao
<Mmike> lik je malo bolje to objasnio 
<Mmike> iako sam skeptican skroz
<Mmike> i dalje
<Mmike> jer ne kuzim kako ce se iskoristiti ljenjivci
<Mmike> erm, iskrojetnoafs
<CTCP3> to je dobra ideja
<CTCP3> samo pitanje je sprovedivosti u nasoj vukojebini
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> provedivo je ako se stavi da je temeljni dohodak 10kn
<CTCP3> zas, mislis da se nema para?
<CTCP3> ili zbog "ljenjivaca"
<ivoks> pa vec smo izracunali da nema
<ivoks> da nikome drzava ne da place, da ne kupi niti jednu spajalicu
<ivoks> da nema zdravstvenog, nicega
<ivoks> bas nicega
<ivoks> ni kredita
<ivoks> nicega
<ivoks> opet bi falilo 20% godisnjeg proracuna
<ivoks> da se pokrije dohodak od 3000kn mjesecno
<ivoks> sto nije dovoljno za stan i hranu
<ivoks> racunaj
<ivoks> 4 milijona puta 3000kn
<ivoks> puta 12
<ivoks> i dodjes na 140+ milijardi kuna godisnje
<ivoks> a proracun nam je oko 100 milijardi
<CTCP3> 3k je malo pretjerana cifra
<ivoks> i sve manji i manji :)
<CTCP3> i otkud ti 4m ljudi
<ivoks> pa zato sto dobijaju svi, i djeca
<CTCP3> svaki=nezaposleni
<CTCP3> kakvog bi smisla imalo davat i zaposlenima
<CTCP3> te umirovljenicima
<ivoks> ne, temeljni dohodak znaci - svi
<ivoks> http://www.temeljnidohodak.hr/
<ivoks> to su sve budale bez mozga :)
<CTCP3> malo pretjerano, ne vidim zas bi neki zaposleni takodje dobio 3k
<ivoks> bezuvjetni - nema obveze zapošljavanja, nema provjere imetka ni primanja kao ni drugih uvjeta (osim državljanstva / pripadnosti teritoriju). Temeljni dohodak zamišljen je da ga prima svako dijete i svaka odrasla osoba, bili oni radno sposobni ili ne, bez obzira na to jesu li siromašni ili ne.
<ivoks> budale
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i onda nitko nece raditi
<ivoks> temeljni - dovoljan za skroman, ali čovjeka sasvim dostojan život.
<ivoks> znaci preko 3000kn
<CTCP3> eneralno dobra ideja
<CTCP3> al malo pretjerana
<CTCP3> "na razne oblike socijalne zaštite koja obuhvaæa samo dio stanovništva trošimo 48,38 milijardi kuna"
<CTCP3> koji vrag u to spada
<CTCP3> samo braniteljske mirovine i sl. ili i nes ozbiljnije?
<ivoks> to move to cali or not? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: kakvo je to glupo pitanje? :)
<CTCP3> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/fbi-uhitio-pokretaca-zloglasnog-silk-roada-preko-internet-stranice-bilo-je-moguce-kupiti-drogu-ali-i-unajmiti-ubojicu-/703948.aspx
<ravilov> pitanje
<ravilov> recimo da imam dva notify daemona
<ravilov> kako biram koji se koristi?
<ravilov> npr. notify-osd i xfce4-notifyd
<Mmike> zato ja imam linux mint
<Mmike> i zato sam presao na ubuntu s debiana
<Mmike> da se ne moram jebavat s takvim stvarima
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-03
<BotaniCar> Jutro momcine. 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: da, najveci je problem sto nemamo dovoljno velik proracun ni u idealnom slucaju. No, jebenmumater, peticija se propisuje diljem EU, nek i oni nama pomognu malo :) 
<BotaniCar> E, ovo prvi put vidim: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/559851_10201346607041482_1410570392_n.jpg
<calmpitbull> postoji bolji nacin od unetbootina...jer to sra....nikada ne radi
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: kaj nemres direktno iz ubuntua napraviti bootabilni USB ? 
<ivoks> butabilni usb od cega?
<ivoks> vise-manje sve linux distribucije daju iso u hybrid formatu (znaci, obican dd na usb disk)
<ivoks> i butat ce se
<BotaniCar> kajaznam, isoa, opce neznam kaj ga je nagnalo da proba taj unetbootindrek .. ja sam ga probao samo zato kaj sam njub
<BotaniCar> Porezna trazi informaticare :) 
<calmpitbull> mint al sredio sam....desni klik hahahaa
<ivoks> iso-i ubuntua, fedore i ostalih su usb butabilni
<calmpitbull> potpuno zaboravio da se to u linuxu koristi
<ivoks> znaci, dd if=iso of=/dev/sdc
<ivoks> ne treba nikakvo pretvaranje iz iso u usb vec godinama
<BotaniCar> "startup disc creator" ili kak se vec zove :) 
<calmpitbull> ma samo desni klik na iso i to je to
<Mmike> calmpitbull: i mint ti je ddabilan
<Mmike> nego, jel' zna netko kako staviti 10 .iso imagea na usb shtick i onda birati koji hocu?
<Mmike> to bi grub morao moci, right?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znam da nisi to pitao, ali imam ti dva bootabilna DVD-a s svim verzijama windowsa od 1.x do danas :) 
<calmpitbull> Mmike: ddabilan...pa svi OS su
<drj_cro> Mmike: ja radio sa ovim http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: MOZE! :D
<Mmike> calmpitbull: ae. ne treba ti unetbootin za mint
<calmpitbull>  pa shvatio prije par minuta
<Mmike> drj_cro: parableu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj, mislis da bi trebao otici?
<Mmike> ivoks: a kaj imas tu zenu, dete, nekaj kaj te posebno veze?!
<ivoks> Mmike: dvije firme
<Mmike> prodaj ih
<Mmike> jebe ti se
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ostani. Imamo sacicu ljudi ovdje u RH koji rade i trude se, ne idite :( Nemam racionalni razlog da te nagovorim da ne ides 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa to je u biti najbolji razlog zasto bi ostao, bar za mene
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ja fakat zelim da se stanje u ovoj zemlji promijeni
<BotaniCar> Nemam kaj dodati. 
<ivoks> i zato sam i rekao ne :)
<BotaniCar> kaj staviti na debian gateway za content filtering ? Mailing i http mi pokrivaju clamav/amavisd i dansguardian. Treba jos kaj povrh toga ?
<calmpitbull> tko kuda ide??? ima barem dobar posel tamo gdje ide
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> nece se promjeniti
<Mmike> ne u slijedecih 20-30 godina
<Mmike> nema nacina, cak i da dodju mudri ljudi sutra na vlast
<Mmike> a s obzirom na zatucanost nacije, mudri ljudi ce doc tek kad se smjeni generacija
<Mmike> jer, eto, sto mislite tko ce dobiti slijedece izbore? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj, predlazes da se hiberniramo/raselimo/upucamo/predamo ? Zakaj imas dete ako ste ga donijeli na tak sjebat svijet ? 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: kao is svi... dogodilo se... hebiga... 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nadam se i ja maknut se iz ovog mulja
<BotaniCar> *sigh*
<ivoks> nazove lik
<ivoks> i kaze 'Patricija Nestoprezime'
<ivoks> sad ja pitam 'Nju trebate ili ste vi to?'
<ivoks> veli on 'Imam dostavu za Patriciju'
<ivoks> kazem ja 'Onda ste krivo nazvali, nema ovdje Patricije'
<ivoks> a lik 'Pa hocete vi to onda preuzeti?'
<ivoks> reko 'Molim?'
<ivoks> veli on 'Pa to su tu neke tablete, treba platiti'
<ivoks> a ja 'Ali krivo ste nazvali. Znate li koga ste zvali? Nazvali ste na otok.'
<ivoks> 'Ne znam ja, ovo je za Patriciju'
<ivoks> svasta :)
<calmpitbull> pa dobro nije bas mulj...pogledaj malo druge drzave pa isto je sranje 
<calmpitbull> oce netko mijenjat kindle za tablet
<vileni> koji tablet?
<calmpitbull> pa koji imas 
<calmpitbull> ja imam kindle2
<calmpitbull> http://www.google.hr/imgres?imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Amazon_Kindle_3.JPG&imgrefurl=http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle&h=3328&w=2256&sz=1804&tbnid=5S1_FtitEYpSHM:&tbnh=93&tbnw=63&zoom=1&usg=__7Zep_SvtXAn4_NKZs-OARKgt4Lw=&docid=qwcv_UiSq05mJM&sa=X&ei=xDRNUuyVMYbOtQbKrYHQBQ&ved=0CFwQ9QEwBQ
<calmpitbull> evo moze asus memo pad 7 inca
<calmpitbull> ili lenovo ideatab :)
<jelly> vivax!
<jelly> :->
<calmpitbull> vivax ima tabler
<calmpitbull> pa da je prestigo moze :)
<calmpitbull> nexus 7 :)
<BotaniCar> Zasto ljudi enkriptiraju cijele diskove ? Jasno mi je zakaj to rade s /home i slicnim direktorijima, ali sve ? 
<jelly> zato sto je jednostavnije?
<jelly> ne moras paziti jel ti neki passphrase u /etc, jel se nešto kritično odswapalo na disk i ostalo tamo zauvijek
<BotaniCar> Nda, dok radi. Imas pravo, kad prestane raditi to ionako automagicno postaje moj problem, a ne problem onog tko je kriptirao
<hrvojem> obruT: ti si nedavno (veci) disk kupovao, za sta si se odlucio?
<jelly> e jebiga, sve je ok "dok radi"
<obruT> hrvojem: uzo na kraju WD red, 3TB
<hrvojem> da to je i meni prvi izbor trenutno, zadovoljan?
<obruT> za sad radi ok...
<hrvojem> :) optimisticno
<obruT> sto se tice brzine, za ono sto meni treba (storage disk u kucnom servercicu) je sasma ok... 
<BotaniCar> jelly: na kaj si mislio s " jel se nešto kritično odswapalo na disk i ostalo tamo zauvijek" , moze primjer ? 
<obruT> ne buci, cini mi se ni da se ne grije nesto puno
<hrvojem> da za to i meni treba
<jelly> BotaniCar: thunderbird drži password u memoriji.  Ako se stroj zaswapa, taj password magično piše na swap particiji
<BotaniCar> Hvala ! 
<jelly> ako se stroj hibernira, taj password i sve ostalo također ide na swap particiju
<jelly> (na linuxu, po defaultu)
<BotaniCar> jelly: fala jos jednom, skuzio sam na kaj mislis nakon primjera s tandrbrdom. 
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> \o/
<BotaniCar> Stvari su stvarno otisle k vragu, kad GONG proziva Vladu da donosi krive odluke :) http://gong.hr/hr/dobra-vladavina/vlada/zakon-o-strateskim-investicijama-mamac-za-muljator/
<calmpitbull> ma sve bi bilo super samo da se ekonomija okrene industrijskoj konoplji
<BotaniCar> Siguran sam da bi pomoglo. Ja se ipak nadam da cemo proizvoditi jos nesto. Odusevio me primjer neki dan, frajer je u Kninu otvorio pogon za proizvodnju vijaka. Milina. 
<calmpitbull> ma sve se moze samo da se ljudi pokrenu
<calmpitbull> i da daju sansu
<BotaniCar> Ja se ne usudim pokrenuti. Sve je slozeno tako da te oguli, ni ista nije u kontekstu da ti pomogne. Zato preklinjem ljude kao ivoks da ne odustanu, trebas imati muda ista napraviti ovdje, a jos veca da nastavis ako nesto vec imas. 
<calmpitbull> pa da a sve mozes tu kao i vani....samo da je tu sve malo slozenije
<calmpitbull> a ionak sada mozes otvoriti firmo gdje god tako da je opet isto
<BotaniCar> Ne cini mi se da je isto. Cim u startu razmisljas da firmu otvoris u SLO, vec smo sjebati. Jer, ako to napravis, porez ces placati tamo, a vjerojatno ces i s ulaganjima nastaviti tamo :( 
<calmpitbull> ja sam slovenac tako da je to normalno za mene hahahah
<BotaniCar> Kaj to znaci, da te nije tesko nagovoriti na sex dok si na moru, ili ? :D
<calmpitbull> hahahah pa nije ni kada je zima na sljemenu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ali, nema smisla
<Mmike> drzava smislja nacine kako da te sjebe
<Mmike> na sve strane
<calmpitbull> i tako svugdje
<calmpitbull> nisam bas siguran da je drugdje bolje i da te drzava ne sjebe
<BotaniCar> Mmike: apsolutno se slazem. Oni se u glavi nisu poslozili takod a ti probaju pomoci da zaradis pare da im punis kesu, i tu sve odlazi dodzavola :(
<BotaniCar> calmpitbull: jedno je kad te drzava jebucka, to je ok, drugo je kad ti uvale u paraleli 4 anus bustera, ukradu ti lubrikant, i onda ti jos naplate sve to 
<BotaniCar> ( negdje u svemu tome ti uzmu i kucu)
<calmpitbull> pa tako je svugdje samo se sve radi iza paravana....
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/zapamtite-danasnji-datum-dan-kad-je-polupismena-bagra-krenula-ubiti-malo-poduzetnistvo/703982.aspx
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> malo je lik izzivciran pa ga sere
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<jelly> crko nagios, da mu pas mater
<obruT> jelly: who watches the watcher ? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ke se strgalo ?
<jelly> a kak bi znao :-)
<BotaniCar> obruT: jedini nacin na koji ja mogu skuziti da mi je nagios vrisnuo je to kaj mi desktop klijent poludi i pocne crvene prozorceke bacati na sve strane :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: mislil sam da si vec knee-deep u popravku :D
<obruT> BotaniCar: sto ak zatrokira desktop client ? :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: drugi odjel
<BotaniCar> jelly: eh, vi F vel'kim preduzecima :) 
<BotaniCar> obruT: ako pocne izbacivati crvene prozorceke jer je klijent sjebat onda sam se bezveze spajao na nagios server da vidim jel sve ok - no harm done 
<ivoks> jeb..te
<ivoks> web programer koji ne zna iterirati kroz listu
<ivoks> i drzava mu placa to radno mjesto
<obruT> mozda se boji da ne zavrsi u beskonacnoj petlji :)
<ivoks> ma... nevjerojatno
 * jelly sa index.hr saznaje da ce mu se $employer baviti prodajom struje
<BotaniCar> Kul, cete provajdat struju preko eterneta, ili bezicno ? :D
<igustin> :D
<jelly> Opterećenje: up 1 min,  2 users,  load average: 799.79, 190.47, 63.15
<ivoks> jelly: rebutaj! :)
<obruT> jelly ! :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: to se i mi pitamo
<igustin> wow
<jelly> ivoks: uh... jesam :-)
<obruT> sta rebootat, treba stroj odmah istekat iz struje i bacit kroz prozor :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: i namociti ga u procesu :) 
<jelly> jes normalan, ko ce slagati svu tu konfiguraciju iznova
<ivoks> jelly: vidis da je load bio manji dok se rebutao :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: pa puppet ! :)
<jelly> i onda je sve doslo na red odjednom
<obruT> BotaniCar: pitaju me ovi moji jesi isprobavao ipv6 :) ajd pliz barem skonfaj dualstack, ne bi ti se nista trebalo promijenit u ipv4 zivotu, samo da ovi vide da je zivo :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: dat cu sve od sebe, ali fakat nemam ni pol sata vremena doma ovih dana 
<obruT> ma to se slozi za 5 minuta :) ulogiras se i samo poklikas po uputama :)
<BotaniCar> Ako predpostavis niz sitnih preduvjeta koje nema, od DSL passworda na dalje :) Velim, dat cu sve od sebe 
<BotaniCar> USB 3.1 daje skoro 900MB/s o0o0o0o
<jelly> kaj, prevec sporo?
<BotaniCar> Nenene , pokusavam zamisliti kaj bi s tak brzim USBom 
<rut> cvjetni jos ipv6 nisi skonfao ?
<jelly> --- [BombaUcigasa] is logged in as BombaUcigasa
<jelly> hmm...
<ivoks> znate da cigarete vise ne mogu biti izlozene u ducanu?
<jelly> pa, zadnjih x godina su zatvorene u onom necem pored ili iznad kase
<CTCP3> tak i treba
<ivoks> jelly: sad kad udjes u tobacco shop...
<ivoks> jelly: jednostavno izgleda jadno... nema nicega na policama
<ivoks> jelly: prodaju se, ali ne smiju biti izlozene
<jelly-home> svasta
<jelly-home> ok je da ne bude izlozena na kiosku ili u konzumu, ali nema bas puno smisla za specificnu trgovinu
<ivoks> ko alkohol u sloveniji iza 9h
<ivoks> nema
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> DUŽNOSNIK VLADE OTKRIO 'Zašto nema investicijskog tsunamija? Imamo debilan imidž!'
<ivoks> no shit debili
<jelly-home> imamo debilnu birokraciju
<ivoks> odoh
<jelly-home> u kaliforniju? :-)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> http://openstackreactions.enovance.com/2013/08/when-a-hyper-v-driver-developer-finds-a-linux-dependant-code-in-oslo/
<jelly-home> <lovethang_> decci: I tried OpenStack once, it needed me to compile in Node.js just to get CSS working on the dashboard
<jelly-home> <lovethang_> I laughed so hard as I was deleting it
<ivoks> to nije tocno
<ivoks> osim toga, dashboard je samo proof of concept
<ivoks> ubuntuov dashboard ne zahtijeva node.js
<ivoks> pa pa
<jelly-home> mah mah
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-04
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/video-pogledajte-dramaticnu-snimku-potjere-i-pucnjave-u-washingtonu---305714.html
<ivoks> prvo sto mi pada na pamet... koja nesposobna policija
<BotaniCar|2> DobroJutro :) 
<ivoks> .weather murter
<datase> ivoks: The current temperature in Vodice, Croatia is 9.4°C (8:43 AM CEST on October 04, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 53%. Dew Point: 0.0°C. Windchill: 9.0°C. Pressure: 30.33 in 1027 hPa (Steady). 
<ivoks> da, hladno je :)
<BotaniCar|2> koji je broj t-ht sluzbe za pomoc privatnim korisnicima ? 
<rut> 08009000
<BotaniCar|2> hvala ! 
<rut> provjeri prvo :)
<BotaniCar|2> hocu, pozivom :)
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: si tu mozda ? 
<obruT> evo jesam :)
<BotaniCar|2> Zelim te ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Ovo je krivo ispalo 
<obruT> uhh :)
<BotaniCar|2> Htio bi te msgati
<obruT> msgaj me :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da jesam :) 
<jelly-home> !addtopic <BotaniCar|2> obruT: si tu mozda ? <obruT> evo jesam :) <BotaniCar|2> Zelim te ! 
<BotaniCar|2> Sva sreca pa nikad ne IRCam s s nickom koji je (lako) poveziv s pravim imenom 
<BotaniCar|2> Glupo bi bilo da dobijam gay bracne ponude od log lurkera , a vec sam ozenjen 
<BotaniCar|2> Mislim da se obruTu rastopio IRC klijent od vrucih porukica koje mu saljem :) 
<obruT> uh... skrsio se vec par puta :)
<BotaniCar|2> I moj, hottie ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Nego, opet sam si kavu spremio u frizider .. pocinjem se brinuti. Ovo je drugi put u mjesec dana da si skuham kavu, iz fridza uzmem i dolijem mlijeko, i onda sve skup spremim u fridz. 10 min trazim kavu po uredu, taman sam se spremao poceti prozivati potencijalne kradljivce
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1381772_10202122013512327_1485132786_n.jpg
<ivoks> da da :)
<ivoks> \o/
<ivoks> https://scontent-a-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1384188_10202122014272346_887497463_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> ivoks: gradis nekaj ? 
<ivoks> kocke za parking
<ivoks> lik posalje mail 'desavanja na serveru' kao ticket
<BotaniCar|2> o, lepo :) (parking)
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/gasi-se-drzavni-inspektorat-mrsic---efikasnost-rada-ce-biti-puno-veca-/1130496/
<ivoks> naravno :)
<ivoks> prvo smo napravili jedinstveni inspektorat jer hrpa malih nema smisla
<ivoks> a sad radimo hrpu malih, jer jedinstveni nema smisla
<ivoks> ova ekipa su cirkusanti
<Hrki> meni nije jasno kako kod ovlastenog servisa zaruljica za ople kosta 50 kn + pdv i jos ju treba narucit, a u nekom lijevom ducanu kosta 5kn sa pdv-om
<Hrki> jebeni neradnici, nije ni cudo da ovi likovi u odjelima tamo po cijeli dan viceve pricaju
<budz0r> ima li netko ovdje tko koristi awesome wm na 12.04 u kombinaciji sa nvidia grafickom?
<Mmike> bla
<Mmike> mint nema sound recorder!
 * jelly se ne sjeća kad je zadnji put koristio takav alat
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: kaj Tihana snima uspavanke da bi malo grlo spasila ? :D
<igustin> prije će bit obratno
<igustin> Mmike: ma kako nema? ima nekoliko na raspolaganju
<igustin> nije da koristim, ali vidim u popisu
<Mmike> igustin: metnuo audacity sad
<Mmike> al' nije bilo
<igustin> ili misliš da ne dolazi standardno instaliran?
<Mmike> doduse, moram upgrade napravit
<Mmike> igustin: ovo zadnje tvoje :)
<igustin> koji Mint?
<Mmike> 14
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> Release:	14
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> moram dete doktoru vozit :/
<igustin> a teško ti grunut Synaptic i instalirat ono što ti netko nije stavio pod guzicu?!? :P :D
<igustin> vozi ;)
<igustin> pa ja bi pola toga povadio iz defaultne Mint instalacije
<BotaniCar|2> MmikeT: samo ti idi. Ostavi samo login podatke za PC , slozit cemo ti mi :)
<igustin> ne treba
<igustin> imamo već
 * igustin ups, krivi prozor ;)
<BotaniCar|2> znao sam da je i igustin UDBAsh :) 
<igustin> not
 * igustin NSA colaborator ;)
<BotaniCar|2> Tak i treba, ako ih ne mozes pobijediti .. 
<BotaniCar|2> sto volim raditi out-of-schedule backupe mail servera :) zilijarda malih fajleka :) 
<igustin> na diskete?
<BotaniCar|2> Skoro, na FTP :) jednako je sporo, ali manje bucno :)
<BotaniCar|2> Bas sam kenjac :) 3.8Gb backupa mi je napravio i iskopirao za manje od 2 minute,a ja rantam :) 
<ravilov> jutro
<ravilov> šđčćž ŠĐČĆŽ
<ravilov> jel se vide sve kvacice?
<CTCP3> ne vidi se nijedna
<CTCP3> a ne sve
<BotaniCar|2> vidim sve
<ravilov> thread title: Stigao je novi Ubuntu 13.04!
<ravilov> sta nije to malo staro? :)
<ivoks> jel netko dobar s gitom?
<ivoks> dodobas: ^
<Mmike> ivoks: #define dobar
<ivoks> nema veze, skuzio sam
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ako ne trebas neki zajebati mega-5way merge, mozda znam
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> znaci, hep.hr ima aplikaciju za struju 
<Mmike> i mosh prijavit stanje brojila
<BotaniCar|2> i radi ! 
<Mmike> i napravit si obracun
<Mmike> i onak
<Mmike> ne vjerujem kak radi
<Mmike> iako je u flashu
<Mmike> fakat ++
<BotaniCar|2> isto za plinaru vrijedi
<BotaniCar|2> oni su malo zakomplicirali,ali isto radi
<Mmike> nemoj rec?!
<Mmike> al' tamo nemam aplikaciju
<BotaniCar|2> mislim da ti je do 15og dato da posaljes stanje brojila
<Mmike> pa da vidim stanja i to sve
<Mmike> nego samo mogu prijavit stanje brojila, jeld?
<BotaniCar|2> E,jebi ga ! Ti bi sad i unificirano sucelje i isti featureset, i ako moze android app :D
<jelly> BotaniCar|2: za plinaru ne vidim di upisati stanje prek weba
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: http://www.plinara-zagreb.hr/default.aspx?id=252
<BotaniCar|2> centar za korisnike > stanje pinomjera, ako ti URL iznad ne radi 
<BotaniCar|2> **dojava stanja plinomjera
<jelly> heh, mail forma
<BotaniCar|2> Da, to mi se malo gadi ( uz nimalo truda mozes obaviti fejk prijavu za mene ) , no jos uvijek mi je draze od generickog racuna, pa onda na proljece dobijem racun od 30kkn jer jebi ga, trosio sam na grijanje vise nego su prognozirali :)
<BotaniCar|2> imali su u jednom trenutku nekakav webapp na istom URLu, ne znam di je to nestalo 
<Mmike> mah, tko ih sisa
<Mmike> i tak prek zime ne placam plin
<Mmike> onda prek ljeta placam 300 kuna
<Mmike> a imam etazno grijanje :)
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: pa nije zima problem, nego prvi racun nakon proljetnog obracuna.
<jelly> a etazno hladjenje?
<BotaniCar|2> The Frugal Networker trazi pisce tehnicke dokumentacije, cak bi i platili :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: 300 kuna
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: po kartici teksta ?! 
<BotaniCar|2> aha, ti o svojoj rat za plin pricas :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Meni je doslo preko 1 kilokune proslo proljece, ne treba mi takav 'hladan tush' :) Radze dojavim stanje 
<jelly> valjda topli tush
<BotaniCar|2> Cim sam vidio cifru sam zubima pregrizao dovod plina i otisao pod 'ladan tush da se o'ladim :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar|2: ne, dodje mi obracun plina od nekih 100 kuna, recimo, i onda 300 kuna mjesecno mi je rata. Onda placam, pa mi u jesen dodje obracun da sam u pretplati, pa onda ne placam do proljeca.
<Mmike> tak od  kad sam se uselio tu
<Mmike> valjda su ovi prije nas trosili plina za popizdit
<Mmike> pa kad som dosli mi, jos po zimi nismo bas doma bili pa grijanje nije bas radilo... i tak ostalo
<BotaniCar|2> pa, kad usporedim svoje cifre s tvojima, trosim i ja. Doduse, u ovom sam stanu od kad dete imam, pa smo grijali jace nego bi da sam sam. Pravo stanje cu vidjeti tek za godinu dvije, kad necu imati kucu konstantno na +35 :) 
<jelly> heh
<jelly> " Bande rumunjskih džepara počele su koristiti niskotarifne zračne prijevoznike kako bi džeparili po Europi i vratili se kući isti dan, upozorava Europol." http://www.jutarnji.hr/bande-rumunjskih-dzepara-haraju-europom-putuju-jeftinim-letovima--opljackaju--i-vrate-se-kuci-isti-dan/1130091/
<BotaniCar|2> +1 za mlade obrtnike :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> papapap
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/q77/1176166_10201365421233131_1245570177_n.jpg
<BotaniCar|2> Mmike: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXkg3RX1zMo
<datase> BotaniCar|2: Title: brasil- Para-pa-pa, Views: 92327, Rating: 100.0%
<BotaniCar|2> cek, jos joj nisu splasnule ? 
<Mmike> nisu to tihanine
<Mmike> ona nije imala bed s time
<BotaniCar|2> Kaj nam onda to linkas ? Pravi foot fetishisti vole (pertnerove) noge prljave ! :) 
<BotaniCar|2> el se otvara (NSFW) https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/s403x403/1376551_530245410394663_1029675242_n.jpg ? 
<BotaniCar|2> NSFW jer je vezano uz NK Hajduk 
<jelly> *slurp*
<BotaniCar|2> Shvatit cu to kao "Radi" :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Ili to, ili citas Maxmagnusa :)
<Mmike> skuzio sam da ne volim zenska stopala
<Mmike> redovno su mi - ruzna
<Mmike> u biti samo vexy mi je imala turbo-super-sexy stopala
<BotaniCar|2> To sam te prvi put cuo pred 10+ godina :) 
<Mmike> ahahahah
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> promatras me, znaci
<BotaniCar|2> re-skuzio si, kazes :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Znas da pratim tvoj rad godinama 
<Mmike> a izgleda :)
<jelly> izvrsno, ostane vise za nas
<BotaniCar|2> Jedino za kaj su meni zenska stopala dobra je - da ih stavim na svoja ramena :) 
 * BotaniCar|2 hides
<BotaniCar|2> ovo je brutalno http://img.pr0gramm.com/2013/01/opnnoox.gif
<jelly> o.o   0.0
<obruT> kad drzim oci na krizicu, nis ne vidim :)
<BotaniCar|2> *zagrc*
<weshmashian> ohai
<BotaniCar|2> ohhaider
<BotaniCar|2> Zakaj mi t-scum nece nikaj pokloniti ako si obnovim pretplatnicki ugovor kod njih ? 
<weshmashian> pa poklone 12 racuna godisnje, kaj bi ti vise
<BotaniCar|2> Fakat mi se ne mijenja provajder samo zato da dobijem ruzicasti bade mantil. S druge strane, nek sam proklet ako necu iskoristiti priliku da nabavim novi bademantil ! 
<jelly> kupis si mantil na placu za 30 kn
<Mmike> brijem da cu ja otic od amisa na bemtinet
<dodobas> sto je 'narančasta' Iskon zona?
<Mmike> znam sto je narancasta parking zona
<Mmike> ako to sto pimaze
<dodobas> hmm, kaze da je to njihova infrastruktura... a bijela zona da zakupljuju infrastrukturu
<BotaniCar|2> jelly: najlakse kupiti, ali nagovoriti provajdera da ti "pokloni" u zamjenu za produzenje uzajamno korisnog odnosa, to zelim ! 
<jelly> dodobas: naračasta je dobra, bijela je naked
<jelly> fora su mi reklame za bnet i vip tv jedna za drugom, a isti provajder
<dodobas> tko je kupio koga ?
<jelly> vip je kupio sve
<BotaniCar|2> Uzas. Sad je pravo vrijeme da Microsoft (ili Canonnical) kupe VIP
<Mmike> i onda da vlada.hr kupi canonical
<Mmike> :D
<weshmashian> mislis canonical vladu?
<weshmashian> a mi canonical :)
 * BotaniCar|2 mindfu*ked
<BotaniCar|2> Kak su ljudi .. neskloni dobrim savjetima :) 
<BotaniCar|2> Imamo na #windows lika koji je popusio ransomware, nema backup, nema disaster recovery plan i podaci mu puno vrijede. I kad sam mu predlozio da odrijesi kesu , a drugi put bude pametniji, nece :) Zakljucujem da u tom slucaju "podaci puno vrijede" nije istina 
<jelly> nod
<jelly> kad neko veli da je preformatirao ili preinstalirao linuxe i sjebo se, obicno pitam koliko mu podaci vrijede, ak vrijede vise od $500 nek ode kod profesionalnog data recovery za $200+
<BotaniCar|2> To , ako im odgovor ne pase, lagali su za vrijednost, case closed :) 
<jelly> ak ce radje cackati sam i jos vise sjebati trenutno stanje... oh well
<jelly> step 0) power off the machine NOW.  Unplug, don't shutdown
<jelly> ... to _ni jedna_ osoba do sad nije poslusala
<BotaniCar|2> nda, kad im nisi lijepo objasnio kao onomad meni kad si me za recovery tasndrbrda posavjetovao istim :) 
<jelly> u tom trenu, nemas sta objasnjavati, imas slusat ili si popusio podatke
<BotaniCar|2> Nda, to je istina
<jelly> samo kod nas ima infolab, helpdisc.hr, datarecovery.com.hr, vani valjda ima hrpa takvih firmi
<jelly> pardon, my bad, ovaj zadnji je isto infolab
<jelly> zanimljivo, oni su mi u ulici, moram im odnijeti jedan stari usb disk
<jelly> treba vratit 500gb pornjave i starih bekapa
<BotaniCar|2> Da da, za infolab iz prve ruke imam samo lijepe stvari za reci. I o pristupu,usluzi i cijeni
<BotaniCar|2> obruT: msgnem te za koji sat kak je proslo budjenje modema. Idem vikendat' , imajte se dobro.
<obruT> BotaniCar|2: moze :)
<ivoks> bome... i ja sam nasjeo
<ivoks> u konzumu imaju one proizvode kojima istice rok, pa ih prodaju u pola cijene
<ivoks> i sad su imali cokolade
<ivoks> a nije mi trebala
<ivoks> ali u pola cijene...
<ivoks> i sad ju moram pojest u 2-3 dana
<jelly> bljak
<jelly> godinu dana kad stoji, nakupi se kakao maslac gore i osusi se cokolada, nije mi to neka zabava
<obruT> ivoks: jadan...
<obruT> :P
<ivoks> jelly: nije tak lose :)
<ivoks> obruT: a imao sam vec suseno voce u kosari
<ivoks> i tamo stoji, kraj blagajne
<ivoks> jadno, bespomocno
<ivoks> :)
<jelly> ivoks: kupio sam dvije tako u merkatoru, jednu otvorio i zagrizao, drugu vratio u ducan
<obruT> ja cokoladu maznem dok si rekao keks :)
<obruT> najgore mi je kad mi zena nadje rize po stanu, odma zna di sam rovao i sto sam radio :)
<ivoks> jelly: ovo je mikado, s bademima
<ivoks> zadrzala je normalni izgled
<jelly> to moze biti bolje, kanditove cokolade imaju manje kakao maslaca vise kakao praha
<jelly> ali stare kraseve su bljak
<jelly> (zato su finije kad su nove)
<ivoks> ah... godisnji
<ivoks> nema me do... uf :)
<ivoks> paaarrrttyyyy
<Mmike> ivoks: kakva je ta s bademima?
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> kad uzmes godisnji da bi se igrao
<ivoks> i kad upalis igricu
<ivoks> ona se mora prvo updejtat :/
<ivoks> Mmike: vjerujem da je dobro; meni je zlo od nje :)
<ivoks> mozda zato sto sam previse pojeo
<ivoks> nego... jel igra netko team fortress 2?
<ivoks> da se nadjemo na istom serveru
<ivoks> neeeeeeee
<ivoks> sta sad, niti jedan server
 * Mmike se zakacio na fliper
<CTCP3> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m71U2jJp09w
<datase> CTCP3: Title: Slicing the baby cake (Official), Views: 3738308, Rating: 67.400504%
<Mmike> to je taman kaj mogu igrat 3 minute prije neg dete oce paznje
<weshmashian> Mmike: na kraju ces i solitaire pocet igrat :)
<jelly-home> 67%? /me ne klika
<CTCP3> jelly-home : 33% su klasicni katolicki dusebriznici
<ivoks> oho
<ivoks> ubuntu touch ima super tipkovnicu
<ivoks> i odlican je za terminal i ssh
<ivoks> fali jos samo ctrl i esc i alt
<ivoks> oh, ne fali :-)
<Mmike> ivoks: a sladak si :)
<obruT> otišla žena tulumarit, sad mogu pornjavu puštat...
<ItIzAj> i pit travu !
<ItIzAj> N najglasnije pusti pornjavu, nek susjed ljubomori 
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-05
<calmpitbull> morgen
#ubuntu-hr 2013-10-06
<Mmike> vettel je dosadan
<MmikeDro> F1lt ne radi bas najbolshe...
<MmikeDro> Fino hulki, fino :)
<MmikeDro> Kakav papak onaj hemliton!
<MmikeDro> Go lirelli. P
<MmikeDro> Ma sta ovi debili nemaju guma vise?!:)
<Mmike> cable.xnet.hr?!
<jelly-home> http://variety.com/2013/tv/news/trailer-breaking-bad-spanish-lingo-version-1200692300/
<calmpitbull> guten morgen
<calmpitbull>  http://9gag.com/gag/aWZ1A8d?ref=fbp
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-29
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<SilverSpace> dan 
<SilverSpace> utopic se instalira 
<obruT> danas konacno na hokej nakon podosta vremena :P
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> najaca momcad 
<ivoks> obruT: na medvescak?
<obruT> da
<ivoks> ja kupio godisnju kartu, ali nema me u zgu sve do studenog
<obruT> ja ne stignem... jedino da preskacem aktivnosti..
<ivoks> vec je sunce upeklo...
<SilverSpace> hm nista od nadogradnje na utopic nemam dosta diska 
<SilverSpace> prostora na hardu 
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<SilverSpace> reko sam vec da vise nikada necu odvajati particije 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/automobilom-preletjela-most-u-tisnom--vozila-je-80-km-h--grunulo-je-strasno--/1223655/
<SilverSpace> nis me ne cudi 
<SilverSpace> jutros sestra vodila netjaka u skolu pa ih baba skoro zgazila 
<SilverSpace> na zebri i jos trubi 
<SilverSpace> Za nadogradnju je potrebno 2699 M
<SilverSpace> bome murteranka :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<ivoks> zena parkirala i otisla na kavu
<ivoks> sta ce nju neki most zajebavat
<Vlado9A3CY> meni se ivoks cini da ti tu zenu uopce ne razumijes :D
<ivoks> mislim da ju nitko ne razumije
<ivoks> vjerojatno je mislila da se most digao tek koji centimetar, jer je ocito dala gas
<ivoks> a kad ono, ovaj se digo preko 2m
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<ivoks> http://www.sibenik.in/zupanija/foto-peugeotom-preletjela-preko-mosta-podignutog-2-5-metra-bio-sam-uvjeren-da-ce-se-prevrnuti/28633.html
<ivoks> trerba to preletit, nije to zajebancija :)
<Mmike> di se uspjela tam zaletit 80km/h
<SilverSpace> a bit ce mjesta imam starog kernela hrpu  
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj nije skroz bio podignut zalepila bi se ko muha 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: moze se
<Mmike> ivoks: s tim malim pezoekom? 
<Mmike> pa kaj nije zavoj tam odma s murterske strane?
<ivoks> ti mali pizdeki hoce dobro startati
<ivoks> je
<Mmike> jos s kopna prema murteru, ajde - al' konfiguracija mosta ti neda
<ivoks> ali ako presjeces po suprotnom smjeru, mozda se i moze
<Mmike> a obrnuto, ne kuzim, imas mozda 2-3 metra od skretanja
<Mmike> mozda zena ima nitro :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> cek da vidim bas na mapama
<Mmike> nisam dugio bio na murteru :)
<Mmike> nema sansi da je 80 nabrala tamo
<Mmike> treba mitbasterse pozvat :)
<Mmike> http://www.amazon.com/Corsair-Channel-SODIMM-Memory-CMSO16GX3M2A1333C9/dp/B006DI9PG8
<Mmike> to!
<ivoks> koliko god je nabrala, bilo je dovoljno
<jelly> jel joj auto izgledao ovako? http://barrettjackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Fullsize/Cars/152139/152139_Front_3-4_Web.jpg
<ivoks> imas auto na linkovima koje smo postali
<ivoks> mali zuti peugeot
<ivoks> sa sportskim crtama
 * jelly slusa visoko zvuk reference koja prelijece
<Mmike> gledam sinoc redhatliju kako prica o openstacku, i tvrdi da on cijeli development radi na laptopu s 4 gige rama i da mu cijeli devstack ne otme vise od gige
<Mmike> lazov prokleti
<Mmike> jelly: lol :)
<SilverSpace> 4G prostora sam napravil sad ce upgrade 
<Mmike> u biti je to reklama za ovo: http://www.v3.co.uk/v3-uk/news/2279587/bloodhound-1-000mph-open-source-rocket-car-to-tackle-stem-skills-shortfall
<ivoks> VIDEO Milijunska zemlja oduševljena Titom
<ivoks> a joj, dnevnice
<ivoks> ako je kina milijunska zemlja... sta smo onda mi?
<SilverSpace> reko netjak jutros da ne smijem pred skolu pred njega da ga ne sramotim jer curice idu same u skolu i iz skole a mlade su od njega :)
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> proradila mi kamera
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kol'ko je on star ono?
<Mmike> moje dete je taman-samo-sto-nije pocelo hodat :)
<Mmike> a onda sam FAKAT najebo!
<SilverSpace> sedam i dva mjeseca 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nisi 
<SilverSpace> malo sad na pocetku 
<Mmike> sedam!
<SilverSpace> da 
<Mmike> pa ostarit cu 22 puta jos do onda
<Mmike> da
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> trebalo je decu imat sa 25
<Mmike> 27
<Mmike> 30
<Mmike> AJDE, 33
<Mmike> sve preko toga - PRE STAR SI 
<SilverSpace> to sigurno 
<Mmike> u 6tom osnovne kad cu mu ic na roditeljski ce mi rec - o, kako lijepo, deda je dosao
<SilverSpace> ali i sad su ti veselje 
<jelly> http://jebo.me/pas/4
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) je tak su meni rekli u vrticu 
<SilverSpace> 2120 novih paketa treba preuzeti 
<SilverSpace> a brzina 76 kB/s
<jelly> nista optika, vdsl? :-\
<SilverSpace> nista optika 
<SilverSpace> govorili su ovog ljeta ali nista 
<SilverSpace> a postavili su nove ormarice za optiku 
<SilverSpace> ooo krenulo 820 kB/s
<SilverSpace> oo 950
<SilverSpace> turbo se ukljucio 
<SilverSpace> Milanović Hrvatima u SAD-u: Nisam ni znao da postojite
<SilverSpace> Milanovićev show po Americi: Imamo sjajnu infrastrukturu, obrazovano stanovništvo i Vladu koja zna što hoće
<ivoks> i...
<ivoks> nova runda bash patcheva
<Mmike> nema danas nista
<Mmike> jucer bilo
<ivoks> pa da, al danas je ponedjeljak :)
<Mmike> pravi sistemac patchira svoje servere svaku prvu minutu u satu! :D
<SilverSpace> stigne jos :)
<ivoks> Mmike: da, al ja sam manager, ja nis ne patchiram :)
<ivoks> ja citam novine i tak to
<Mmike> ivoks: internet je selo, ne zaboravi to :)
<Mmike> k'o da ja neznam di ti sve kaj patchiras :)
<SilverSpace> i naslikava se uz plazu :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ljepo ti je radno mjesto :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nh01N0C5eQ
<datase> YouTube: BAHIA 2 X 1 FLAMENGO GOL DE EDUARDO DA SILVA CAMPEONATO BRASILEIRO SÉRIE A 2014 HD - 0:00:43 - 2,909 views - 2 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> trpa 
<jelly> sad imam build servere za svaku kramu koju imamo, samo nek se patchira
<jelly> debian 4, debian 5, samo mi fali za RHEL4
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/islamisti-na-dva-kilometra-od-bagdada--zracni-udari-ne-cine-nista--ako-smo-ikad-trebali-vase-molitve--to-je-sad-/1223662/
<Mmike> ne razumem 
<Mmike> libvirt networking
<Mmike> ne razumem
<Mmike> kako fino imam 2 virtualne mreze, isto slozene, jedna oce da radi druga nece
<Mmike> kako kako sta i kako
<SilverSpace> :) 
<Mmike> i 
<Mmike> zasto sad radi?!
<Mmike> zasto kako sad radi!?
<SilverSpace> predomislio se 
<Mmike> sjebo mi se history
<Mmike> al' skroz moguce moja disleksija
<Mmike> tipkam umjesto 192.168.110.10 -> 192.168.10.110
<Mmike> i tak
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> jos upgrade nije zavrsio 
<Mmike> nist mi ne radi
<SilverSpace> kak si to uspio :)
<SilverSpace> nevjerojatno kak 256MB rama vise znaci racunalu
<SilverSpace> imao do sada 512
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ja imam 32G :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jebote i jos se zalis :)đ
<SilverSpace> koliko ti strujetrosis :)
<obruT> sumnjam da kolicina rama znacajno utjece na potrosnju, prije bih rekao da je to kod njega graficka, a onda cpu :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam ni mislio samo na ram 
<obruT> te gejmerske konfe trose vise struje od svih mojih kucnih kompova zajedno
<SilverSpace> atom d2700 10W
<SilverSpace> napajanje je 60W 
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa reboot 
<obruT> meni cijela atom konfa kad ju nagazim koliko god mogu, i grafiku i cpu i sve, pokrenem milju raznoraznih procesa trosi oko 30W ... napajanje je isto 60W, bez aktivnog hladjenja
<obruT> najvise sto sam ga uspio natjerat je 34W
<SilverSpace> Codename:utopic
<SilverSpace> obruT: koji je proc 525
<obruT> Codename: trusty  ... i kako stvari stoje, na ovom kompu ce to ostati do kraja njegovog zivotnog vijeka
<SilverSpace> mogu reci da utpoic bolje radi 
<SilverSpace> atom mi se preporodio 
<SilverSpace> bar sa unity
<SilverSpace> odoh u setnju 
<Mmike> obruT: meni stroj doma trosi 80ak W kad ne radi nist
<Mmike> a kad ga napizdekam trosi oko 400W
<Mmike> (citaj, kad pokrenem cudaminer na grafickoj)
<Mmike> cpuminer ili mprime na CPUju dignu potrosnju na nekih 150W
<jelly> obruT: LTS FTW
<jelly> TLAs, IKR?
<ivoks> koji uzitak
<calmpitbull> ola
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> gledam
<ivoks> http://croatia.hr/en-GB/Activities-and-attractions/Active-tourism/Kayak
<ivoks> kao 'sto se moze raditi u hrvatskoj'
<ivoks> i onda, moze se kajakariti
<ivoks> gdje, s kim, kako, kada
<ivoks> nista, samo 'moze se kajakariti'
<calmpitbull> pa evo i to je nesto
<calmpitbull> moze se i jest i pit
<jelly> jebate... neko je to stvarno koristio <Mrfai> the bash security fix breaks my FAI shell scripts which exports functions to subprocesses :-(
<ivoks> "Maturanti jesu u svakom slučaju žrtve sustava jer jednostavno četverogodišnja strukovna škola ima svoje zvanje i zanimanje, a gimnazijalci nemaju ništa. Ja to kolokvijalno zovem čobani - bez diplome", rekao je Želimir Čečur, ravnatelj XIII. gimnazije.
<ivoks> smjestimo gimnazijalce tamo gdje jesu :)
 * Mmike je gimnazijalac :
<Mmike> D
<ivoks> hm, novi mondeo ce imati 2.2 od 210 konja, a piti ce manje nego trenutni 2.2, koji vec ionako malo pije
<ivoks> hm hm
<Mmike> zna mazda motor napravit, zna :)
<ivoks> jedino sto mu interijer radi microsoft
<ivoks> uzas...
<ivoks> nije to mazdin motor
<ivoks> ford dizele radi sa psa koncernom
<ivoks> mazdin dizelas ima 175 konja
<ivoks> i isto malo pije
<Mmike> nova mazda ima sjeban kuplung
<Mmike> pre cesto ga mjenjaju, vele u servisu
<Mmike> (dizl, benzinske su ok, vele)
<Mmike> jeste kad probali luk za prehladu?
<Mmike> stavis ga pored kreveta kad ides spavat
<Mmike> i ne trebaju kapi za oci
<Mmike> preodlicno
<Mmike> jedino kaj soba smrdi kao pecenjara neka :D
<ivoks> http://www.medvescak.com/khl/utakmice-medvescaka-od-sada-na-rtl2-no1248
<ivoks> ponedjeljak mi je najbolji dan
<ivoks> bolji od petka
<ivoks> u petak imam puno posla, a ponedjeljkom ne radim skoro nis :D
<Mmike> nije li tako svugdje? :) 
<SilverSpace> ponedjeljak mrzimo zbog nedjelje 
<Mmike> meni je nedjelja najgori dan uvijek bila
<Mmike> jer se u ponedjeljak mora radit
<Mmike> pon je vec ok
<Mmike> idem si nos stavit u plamenik
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> eto sale stavio 'ubuntu-hr koristi kolacice'
<weshmashian> podravka.hr mi je super - oni koriste muffine
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jel netko od vas pokusavao prebaciti active directory na sambu 4?
<jelly> i tako sebi napravim vise posla a windows adminima manje?  Ni u ludilu
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t31.0-8/10687357_10152573816501461_7265418319254511415_o.jpg
<ivoks> win 26
<ivoks> obavezno pogledati sliku gore
<ivoks> pa mi recite sto je na njoj zanimljivo :)
<Mmike> ivoks: no idea
<ivoks> Mmike: 'Man robs ... with a boomerang'
<ivoks> kak? kak mozes nekoga opljackati bumerangom? :)
<ivoks> 'vadi novce iz blagajne ili cu te pogoditi ovim komadom drveta?'
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ne bih znao :D
<Mmike> mozda je metalni i ostri :)
<SilverSpace> ovo nema kraja http://www.jutarnji.hr/nova-prijetnja-zapadu-teroristi-s-bliskog-istoka-se-udruzuju-u-borbi-protiv-koalicijskih-snaga-/1223740/
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa mora dolar nekak narast :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj jos primas pare u $
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> al' kakve to veze ima? :)
<SilverSpace> podupires rat :P
<SilverSpace> izgleda da je upgrade na utopic prosao ok 
<SilverSpace> i fakat brze radi 
<Mmike> bilo je evidentno kad su se lemanbradrzi srokali da cemo u novi svjecki rat
<SilverSpace> i na laptopu
<Mmike> i eto
<Mmike> u ratu smo
<SilverSpace> ovo jos nije ali bi moglo ispast veliko sranje 
<SilverSpace> koliko vam uopce treba root na androidu i koliko too ima smisla 
<jelly> SilverSpace: root, zapravo custom recovery, mi je dobar zato sto s njim mogu napraviti kompletni backup svih aplikacija
<SilverSpace> jelly: aha da ima smisla za backup
<SilverSpace> ja nikad nisam rootao telefon 
<SilverSpace> preljen sam 
<SilverSpace> doduse nikada mi nije root zatrebao
<SilverSpace> अवतार
<jelly> nagradno pitanje je prelazi li SilverSpace na hinduizam ili gleda crtice
<obruT> ivoks: ak zelis nekog ubiti bumerangom, moras ga njemu uvalit :)
<obruT> ko Grunf kad je izmislio bumerang bombu :)
<obruT> pa ju je bacio :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: netjak je bio u skolskoj kniznici i pitao knjiznjicarku dali imaju knjigu o Sanskrt
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma di je to pokupio 
<obruT> jelly: netjak je alter ego SilverSpacea  :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> mali ludak sto posto ce sestra kod skolske psihologinje :)
<SilverSpace> eskivirao tjelesni 
<ivoks> 58 godina zena ima sto je preletjela most
<ivoks> 250kn kazne :)
<ivoks> jer nije postivala prometne propise
<jelly> reckless endangerment ne postoji kod nas? 
<darko> nisam skonto zas je preskakala?
<darko> slucajno stisla krivu papucicu? xD
<ivoks> zasljepilo ju sunce veli
<obruT> moglo ju je zasljepit sunce pa je mogla i pobrat zenu s djetetom u kolicima na zebri
<jelly> sta su njih dvije duvale
<ivoks> ttp://youtu.be/wTcNtgA6gHs
<ivoks> novi go pro 4
<ivoks> GoPro HERO4 Black $499
<darko> <SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/islamisti-na-dva-kilometra-od-bagdada--zracni-udari-ne-cine-nista--ako-smo-ikad-trebali-vase-molitve--to-je-sad-/1223662/
<ivoks> 1080p120
<ivoks> yay
<darko> [14.09.29=17:24:07] <jelly> reckless endangerment ne postoji kod nas? 
<darko> [14.09.29=17:26:26] <darko> nisam skonto zas je preskakala?
<darko> [14.09.29=17:26:35] <darko> slucajno stisla krivu papucicu? xD
<SilverSpace> mogu ja za opce dobro http://www.jutarnji.hr/drago-tadic-za-2-5-milijuna-kuna-mita-u-aferi--sljunak-quot--osuden-na-rad-za-opce-dobro/1223774/
<SilverSpace> majke ti 
<SilverSpace> baba je bar platila kaznu 
<darko> <SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/islamisti-na-dva-kilometra-od-bagdada--zracni-udari-ne-cine-nista--ako-smo-ikad-trebali-vase-molitve--to-je-sad-/1223662/
<darko> haha pazi ove pacijente
<darko> molitve za koga/sto
<SilverSpace> darko: cek kad se domognu atomske
<darko> i sta oces time rec?
<darko> sam si si kriv/sami smo si krivi
<darko> ak se docepaju i naprave sranje
<darko> ko sto si odgovoran u svojoj drzavi za svoje politicare
<darko> ("narod zasluzuje vlast kakvu ima")
<darko> tak si odgovoran i za sranja kod njih
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/automoto/352667/Ovaj-ce-klinac-u-petak-uci-u-povijest-Formule-1.html
<SilverSpace> darko: a gle ljudi su ovce 
<SilverSpace> opet ce glasati za cacica 
<SilverSpace> jer su ovce 
<SilverSpace> i tako je za sve
<jelly> njih ne mozes promijenit, mozes samo otic glasat za nekog ko je zeru pametniji
<SilverSpace> je u teorji 
<SilverSpace> jebo reprizu 23:00 KHL: Medveščak – SKA
<jelly-home> nije problem u soft raidu... <coded> i am about to try and recover a friends server which had software raid1 on it but his hosting company replaced the wrong drive LOL
<weshmashian> to se kod nas nikad nebi moglo desit
<weshmashian> ...kad bi ekipa pazila :)
 * jelly-home nije jednom zgasnul krivu mashinu u serverskoj
<SilverSpace> Attempt to unlock mutex that was not locked
<SilverSpace> lol sirote hobotnice
<calmpitbull> pianje
<calmpitbull> pitanje: sa ubuntu servera se zelim spojit na net, wifi. upalil sam wifi i skeniral za essid
<calmpitbull> nasel to
<calmpitbull> al kaj sada
<calmpitbull> kako da dobijem ip
<SilverSpace> calmpitbull: /etc/network/interfaces
<SilverSpace> tu kobfiguriras 
<SilverSpace> uh jebo mrak i tipkanje
<calmpitbull> sredil vec al hvala
<calmpitbull> SilverSpace, moras imat tipkovnicu koja svjetli u mraku
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.zootoday.com/pub/21publish/rachel-williams-sexy-boob-bounce-booby.gif
#ubuntu-hr 2014-09-30
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> dan
<rut> dj
<SilverSpace> ubuntu uzme 650 mb rama a kad pokrenem chrome odmah ode duplo 13 mb
<SilverSpace> 1.3G
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/ovo-morate-vidjeti-zurila-je-na-kavu-pa-autom-preletjela-most-386549
<SilverSpace> 80 km ??
<darko> BAREM
<calmpitbull> nemam komentar
<SilverSpace> kaj sve ne vozi auto po nasim cestama 
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?sns=fb&v=-Hr98LHjq1Q&app=desktop
<datase> YouTube: Flying over Tisno bridge - 0:00:17 - 1,623 views - 56 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> ona nije ni skuzila da je most podignut
<ivoks> a vozila je 40
<ivoks> ako
<SilverSpace> opet bash ?
<calmpitbull> kaj sada
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ni jedna ni druga
<SilverSpace> babe su pricale 
<calmpitbull> mozda su se fotkale...selfi u novom autu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sa ovom nitko vise nece sest u auto 
<calmpitbull> jedino vin diesel
<SilverSpace> :)
<darko> "zaslijepilo ju sunce"
<darko> koje joj je bilo s desne strane al stas :D
<SilverSpace> lol http://tehnoklik.net.hr/vijesti/idioti-prestanite-savijati-iphoneove-u-appleovim-trgovinama
<SilverSpace> ups ubuntu kaze da je vani kisa 
<SilverSpace> ha locirao me blizu slunja :)
<jelly-home> bar je drzavu pogodilo
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/mylokacija.png
<jaizza_> komad!
<SilverSpace> jutro jaizza_ 
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/svijet/revolucija-kisobrana-pobuna-protiv-ukidanja-demokracije-386542
<SilverSpace> Mmike: evo ovo je macka za stan :) http://www.tportal.hr/funbox/ljubimci/352731/Evo-kako-je-maziti-golu-macu.html
<Mmike> SilverSpace: blj
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQqpHcS0_zw
<datase> YouTube: Jura voli spat - 0:02:13 - 64 views - 4 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> izgleda ko stakor
<darko> i izgleda jako zahtjevna
<SilverSpace> Met Sebastian Vettel on a train last week, he was travelling in standard class. Very humble guy. I wasn't sure if it was him at first...
<SilverSpace> Said "excuse me" in German as we got off and asked him if he's a driver. In a thick German accent replied"Ja but only on the weekend haha!"
<Mmike> SilverSpace: LOL :D
<jelly> http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/sep/29/schoolgirl-jihadis-female-islamists-leaving-home-join-isis-iraq-syria In Austria, the case of two teenage friends, Samra Kesinovic, 16, and Sabina Selimovic, 15, who ran away from their homes in Vienna to join jihadis in Syria, may be “only the tip of the iceberg”
<obruT> dok god one bjeÅze tamo radit sranja, nema brige... bed je kad takvima puhne u glavu i raznesu se u nekoj guzvi
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ^^
<Mmike> debelo smo mi u svjeckom ratu
<calmpitbull> al oni ce se vratit
<calmpitbull> tu je problem
<jelly> obruT: a sta mislis sta ce radit tamo?
<obruT> ginut nadam se
<jelly> velis, bitno da nije u tvom selu
<obruT> ne, nego bitno da ih netko kokne tamo
<calmpitbull> a ako oni koknu par ljudi to koga jebe
<calmpitbull> ma svi su glupi....ma nabijem ja taj kalifat
<obruT> jes ti vidio kak zene pucaju iz kalasnjikova ? :)
<calmpitbull>  jesam i kako iz dragunovog
<Mmike> zna li netko di bi kupio esata ladicu?
<ivoks> kako mrzim danasnji dan
<ivoks> pa sve sto moze poci po zlu je i poslo
<ivoks> al sve
<darko> Mmike : u trgovini?
<darko> :D
<darko> ono kad ti web stranica ubije browser
<darko> i IE i FF mi zaklalo
<darko> http://www.nikonusa.com/en/Nikon-Products/Product-Archive/Compact-Digital-Cameras/COOLPIX-L810.html
<darko> hahahaha
<darko> pazi supke
<darko> http://www.canosa.com.hr/nikon-uc-e16-usb-cable-vdu00601/18208258512/product/
<darko> 110 kn za sugavi usb kabelcic
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> uh
<ivoks> eto nas i po svijetu
<ivoks> http://www.9news.com.au/world/2014/09/30/19/28/tiny-car-leaps-of-half-raised-bridge-in-croatia
<SilverSpace> eh
<jelly> i nije neki leap
<jelly> da je bar baba vozila 80, bilo bi ljepse za vidit
<SilverSpace> da je bio neki duzi auto zapiknuo bi se na nos i tako ostao visjet
<SilverSpace> BBC O HRVATSKOJ U UNIJI 'U takvoj su recesiji da bi i najtrezveniji Hrvat trgnuo čašicu rakije'
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> darko: jel' ti kad tko reko da si sladak? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: si vidio snimku? nema sansi da je to bilo 80 km/h
<jelly> Mmike: nego jes ti uplatijo ono ili?
<ivoks> Mmike: da, nije
 * Mmike quits with 'Connection timed out' :( Jelly, nisam, sorry, dijete, sranja, pizdarija.... imam sad tokene i sve , uplatim sad ili osh i pba?
<jelly> Mmike: ak nemas, razumijem, zena djeca, nije lako, male su place u Canonicalu, dolar je pao... al onda reci da ne racunam
<ivoks> sva sreca pa nismo placeni dolarima :)
<hbogner> he he he, nakon x mjeseci pokrenuo http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/
<hbogner> 2.783 trillion
<jelly> samo?
<hbogner> cps
<hbogner> pa da, zadnji put pokrenuto tamo negdje oko bozica ili nove godine
<hbogner> na koliko si ti?
<jelly> pojma, nisam stavio offline mode
<jelly> jos manje, 2.147 trillion cps
<hbogner> skupo sve :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes vidio covjek se vozi vlakom :)
<jelly> hbogner: jedna prizma 18 kvadriliona (americkih)
<hbogner> jelly, meni vec u quintilionima cifre
<SilverSpace> kaj
<SilverSpace> obogatili ste se
<hbogner> ha ha ha, keksima
<hbogner> ili kolacicima
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly: ma, sorry, eto, sorry, izokrenulo mi se sve svaki put :/ idem doma za pol sata i prodjem u banku i uplatim
<Mmike> imam sve podatke
<ivoks> https://image-store.slidesharecdn.com/1d24a671-131e-4e32-981d-6b39eec9b027-original.jpeg
<ivoks> znaci, bar smo u necemu isti kao SAD
<ivoks> i japan
<ivoks> jest da oni imaju 20x vece brzine :D
<Mmike> ivoks: ja nemrem vjerojvat kak ovaj lik iz finiksa nekad ima shrotav internet
<SilverSpace> hbogner: kak telefon?
<Mmike> jelly: http://www.oricoonline.us/info.aspx?pid=642
<SilverSpace> netjak pise slovo A 
<SilverSpace> reko kak su ti to grbava slova
<SilverSpace> > ne mogu grbavije
<SilverSpace> ni jedno ti ne slici ovom prvom 
<markosejic> napravio update basha
<SilverSpace> > nego bolje 
<SilverSpace> za sve ima odgovore
<hbogner> SilverSpace, super, radi ko veliki, baterija traaaje :D
<hbogner> uzivancija
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> puno mi je to love
<SilverSpace> a moram moje cudo zamjeniti
<Mmike> koji mob?
<Mmike> flash mob? 
<Mmike> :D:D
<hbogner> Mmike, oneplus one
<SilverSpace> zasto na dvije iste verzije app ne radi isto tj. na jednoj radi na jednoj ne
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj? :)
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> osla giga swapa
<Mmike> pa jebemti virtual kurce
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nece mi se aplikacija pokrenut
<SilverSpace> a na drugoj masini radi 
<SilverSpace> python
<SilverSpace> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/radiotray/AudioPlayerGStreamer.py:51: FutureWarning: The behavior of this method will change in future versions. Use specific 'len(elem)' or 'elem is not None' test instead. if(cfg_provider._settingExists("buffer_size")):
<SilverSpace> oo da naso rjesenje
<hbogner> SilverSpace, je mob kosta 330€ ali to mi je 3 mob koji sam kupio, i drugi koji sam platio preko 300 kuna :D
<SilverSpace> https://launchpad.net/indicator-stickynotes
<SilverSpace> neloshe
<ivoks> http://www.zdnet.com/windows-server-users-now-get-to-build-openstack-clouds-on-ubuntu-7000033206/
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/najbolji-dio-stojedinice-vraca-se-u-eter-svec-i-peh-pokrecu-radio-yammat-fm/774507.aspx
<Mmike> wombat strikes back :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, ocito nemas iste verzije pitona 
<Mmike> ili nemas iste verzije tog radiotraya
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma sve isto 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rekao bih da ipak nije
<SilverSpace> gledao 
<Mmike> ne temeljito
<Mmike> aj pejstaj tu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ma naso rjesenje 
<SilverSpace> google nade sve 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koju ti verziju pitona imas
<Mmike> 2.7.6 i 3.4.0
<markosejic> Python 2.7.5+
<SilverSpace> Python 2.7.8
<SilverSpace> bas cu vidjeti kad laptop upalim mada sam gledao vec
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di imas 2.7.8?
<SilverSpace> utopic
<SilverSpace> inace utopic super radi 
<jelly> a dadotopic
<markosejic> beta1
<SilverSpace> kaj je taj jos ziv
<SilverSpace> markosejic: da 
<SilverSpace> ha ha ha sad mi ni na laptopu ne radi 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: kad kazes da ti da ti utopic radi brze (spominjao si prije), da li ti brze radi samo sucelje ili osjetis i neku razliku u aplikacijama ?
<obruT> meni se cini da mi se sve nekak vuce otkako sam stavio trusty
<obruT> a ne koristim unity i bilo kakve fancy djidje
<SilverSpace> obruT: ha gle brze sigurno radi sa unity
<SilverSpace> 330 atom prodisao a vec sam kupio zamjenu 
<SilverSpace> jel radi u aplikacijama hm aplikacije mi se brze otvaraju 
<Mmike> obruT, ja na desktopu nemam taj filing
<Mmike> sstovise, mislim da kde koji je u trustyju radi ugladjenjije nekak
<Mmike> al' na serveru doma
<Mmike> imao sam prije debian6
<SilverSpace> nautilus mi se sad odmah otvori prije nije 
<Mmike> i reko necu 7, canonical sam sad, idem ja i na serverosh ubuntu
<Mmike> i nekak k'o da je sporiji server
<Mmike> recimo, apt-get update preko apt-cacher-ng na serveru radi sporije nego prije
<Mmike> i to osjetno
<Mmike> http://dc616.4shared.com/img/Q9qmxBxW/s3/12afce8dac8/Washing_machine_brick_face.gif
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> khm khm, Mmike jel to samo sa mojih strana ili opet ubuntu server steka?
<hbogner> 100% [Connecting to hr.archive.ubuntu.com (161.53.50.215)]  ...
<hbogner> na nekoliko stojeva u nekoliko drzava
<obruT> ovaj eclipse je oso kvragu... super je taj njegov marketplace, ali sad bas zajebava :P
<Mmike> hbogner, da, www.grad.hr isto steka
<T_Mmike> popala bopala
<T_Mmike> ssh radi ok, tipkam bez ikakvog zastoja
<hbogner> hmm
<Mmike> hbogner, nesh je smrdano s mrezom na faxu
<Mmike> nemrem do master.grad.hr koji je DNS server cini se za grad.hr
<hbogner> geodezija radi, sad sam tamo pristupao
<hbogner> znaci na grad mrezi je defekt
<Mmike> stroj inace radi pic/mic, rsync trenutno radi pa je malo zadihan, al' nihs strasno
<Mmike> hbogner, tak izgleda
<Mmike> http://www.srce.unizg.hr/o-srcu/ljudski-potencijali/#c5059
<Mmike> idem lec
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj mejanjs posao i ides na srce radit?
<SilverSpace> Pripremite se - novi Windowsi nose broj 10
<hbogner> jos malo pa ce izlazit ko mozila, svakih mjesec dana
<hbogner> o/
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-01
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> kol'ko je sati?
<vileni> 09:25 ?
<jaizza_> dobro jutro radni narode
<Mmike> sporemetio mi se sat bio
<Mmike> sat vremena manje mi je pokazivao
<markosejic> d jutro
<jaizza> rut: yo
<rut> ola
<markosejic> jaizza i rut pozz
<rut> pozz marko
<markosejic> kako mi je cudan font kad sam stavio tockasto zaglađivanje lcd
<SilverSpace> dan
<jaizza> markosejic: oj
<jaizza> komad!
<jaizza> pa kako ste mi dečki?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: nikak 
<markosejic> onako osrednje
<SilverSpace> krenuo u prvi razred
<markosejic> kako vrijeme vani tako i ja
<jaizza> SilverSpace: ti si krenuo u prvi razred?
<jaizza> markosejic: kaj tebe muči?
<markosejic> ma duga prica
<jaizza> markosejic: tu sam do pol 5
<jaizza> ili je još duža?
<markosejic> to je samo izraz
<markosejic> moram jos jednu kavu popiti i biti ce dobro
<jaizza> markosejic: koliko kava piješ dnevno?
<Mmike> jaizza, ja za tebe imam sam jedno pitanje!
<Mmike> jaizza, DE TI JE MUZ?! (zash njega nikad nema na ircu)
<vileni> Mmike: imam i ja za tebe jedno
<Mmike> Vigour, ajde :)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> vileni, :)
<vileni> di je ramstek!
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nema ga
<Mmike> vileni, jel mosh doma na bnetu probat nesh veceras?
<vileni> mozda
<vileni> ako je jednostavno
<Mmike> imas virtualbox doma?
<markosejic> 1-2
<vileni> imam
<markosejic> nekada 1 kavu nekada 2
<vileni> vise njih
<Mmike> Vigour, super
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> Vigour, de, brate :)
<Mmike> vileni, e, fion
<markosejic> sinoc sam cackao s fedorom 20 xfce
<Mmike> vileni, jednu od njih prebaci u bridged mod (tako da je 'ravnopravna' na mrezi), i onda s nje napravi, recimo: curl www.srce.hr
<Mmike> pa vidi jel' radi
<Mmike> ako ne radi, onda probaj to isto na hostu
<Mmike> ako ne radi onda ugasi tu virtualku i probaj opet
<vileni> host bi trebao biti linux isto?
<Mmike> vileni, ja sam na linuxu testirao, da, i imao sranja
<Mmike> doduse, host je laptop koji je wirelessom zakvacen za thompsona
<Mmike> imas thompsona, jelde?
<vileni> ne
<Mmike> neg?
<vileni> onaj cisco ili nesto
<vileni> samo modem bez icega
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> tim bolje!
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> onda nist :)
<Mmike> mislim, mosh probat
<Mmike> al' brijem da je sjebat modem
<Mmike> tj, AP
<Mmike> tj, ruter
<Mmike> probao kod stare, probao kod frenda
<Mmike> (10:43:43 AM) ElopsFoo: placam si placu sad
<Mmike> (10:43:46 AM) ElopsFoo: RBA umire
<Mmike> frend-kum :)
<Mmike> jaizza, de, brate, kad mislite to osposobit? :)
<vileni> koristi tko caldav neki na androidu? free
<Mmike> vileni, ja
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> beta neka
<Mmike> owncloud client mi je ot
<vileni> samo kalendar ili jos nesto?
<markosejic> slabo imam interne memorije pa ne pokusiram
<Mmike> vileni, ovo sezove: caldav sync free beta
<Mmike> vileni, za sad samo kalendar a planiram i kontakte
<Mmike> al' nisam stigo jos
<vileni> ja sam si uzeo njihov sluzbeni klijent ali treba mi i neka free kombinacija
<vileni> samo sto nisam probao kalendar uopce
<markosejic> neki dan sam morao obrisati stare update od hangoutsa da bi instalirao noviju verziju
<Mmike> vileni, kol'ko djodje sluzbneni i kak radi?
<vileni> 1$
<vileni> a ja ga koristim samo za fileove i za to mi je ok
<Mmike> hm, fakat
<Mmike> to moze i fajlove
<Mmike> Broj preostalih rata:	52
<Mmike> smanjuje se, smanjuje
<Mmike> http://www.drzavna-riznica.hr/
<Mmike> lol :D
<jelly> eh kad bi ja imao samo 52 
<Mmike> meni je rata preko 4k kuna 
<jelly> meni je preko 2k! :-)
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> jos 4 godine :)
<Mmike> 4 godine i par mjesecov, da
<Mmike> a onda
<Mmike> onda idem brzo kupit kucu na kredit da budem i dalje u trendu s pravim hrvatima
<Mmike> jer tko je vidio bit hrvat a nemat kredit za nekretninu
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa da evo sad sam se vratio :) ujutro netjaka vodim u skolu i iz skole popodne
<ivoks> ovaj thunderbird lightning me ubija
<ivoks> 60 remindera i ne mogu ih se rijesiti
<Mmike> zash je RBA tak spor, zash, zash zash :/
<SilverSpace> :)
 * SilverSpace ima ratu 180kn jos dvije godine :)
<jaizza> mmike jel opet radiš nered na mojoj produkciji?
<jaizza> Mmike: što se muža tiče - ne pustim ga na irc
<SilverSpace> kaj ga drzis u karanteni :)
<Mmike> jaizza, placam obveze
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> trudim se platit obveze :)
<Mmike> istekao je period trajanja otvorene aplikacije 
<Mmike> (invalid session)
<Mmike> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SilverSpace> 998-kubika 300 KS zvjer od kavasakia
<Mmike> jaizza, kaj si potrgala?
<Mmike> ukupni saldo: podaci trenutno nedostupni	
<Mmike> "ispričavamo se slijedom postojanja određenih tehničkih poteškoća sa prijavom na RBA iDirekt!
<Mmike> Radimo na žurnom otklanjanju istih."
<Mmike> eh
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da svi imaju ovdje problem sa istom bankom
<SilverSpace> opet se ide na ruku Mercedesu i Ferrariju novim pravilima
<jaizza> Mmike: otklonjeno
<jaizza> hm nije još
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> idem nejdem
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/thumbnail.ashx?path=Images/UserImages/Original/Image_43446.jpg&width=618
<SilverSpace> podrum na tavanu
<calmpitbull> http://www.tportal.hr/gadgeterija/tehnologija/352727/Pogledajte-kako-glup-i-gluplji-savijaju-novi-iPhone-u-Appleovu-ducanu.html
<SilverSpace> banana pi router http://www.bananapi.com/index.php/component/content/article?layout=edit&id=59%20
<SilverSpace> bit ce cca 65$
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> dobar
<jaizza> kako kome :D
<ivoks> jelly: jel znas ti koje je stanje sa ipv6 pri karanetu?
<SilverSpace> jaizza: pa nije valjda lose
<jaizza> SilverSpace: niš ne ostavljam u pisanim tragovima :D
<jelly> ivoks: stanje?
<ivoks> jelly: da, jesu li ga uveli ili sto
<jelly> ivoks: mislis za ustanove?  Rekli su prije 2-3 godine da ce pustaju ipv6 onima koji zatraze, ak se dobro sjecam
<ivoks> htio bi dati ipv6 arhivi
<Mmike> jaizza, .....
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj
<jaizza> Mmike: kaj to radiš
<jaizza> čim si se spojio, odmah sve presto radit
<Mmike> jaizza, bivam strpljivim
<jaizza> Mmike: :D
<jaizza> Mmike: (hug)
<jaizza> Mmike: drž'se
<Mmike> mrmlj
<Mmike> Datum izvršenja: 2.10.2014. (idući radni dan NKS-a)
<Mmike> eto ti na sad :(
<jaizza> a Mmike imamo problema
<Mmike> a vidim
<Mmike> upalite query cache
<SilverSpace> :) karma mi ja na launchpad 0
<SilverSpace> od kad su maknuli direkno iz programa da mozes na prevodenje nista ne radim 
<SilverSpace> onako sam ispravljao bar nesto
<jelly> ha, sistemac.carnet.hr ima g+ grupu https://plus.google.com/communities/100381383891797070594
<Mmike> jaizza, eto, sad radi fino
<jaizza> znam :-)
<jaizza> niš, vrijeme je da se krene doma
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD-dwJTtzxI
<datase> YouTube: Brotherhood Of Man - Save Your Kisses For Me - 0:03:04 - 4,833 views - 28 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> /o/
<jelly> \o\
<SilverSpace> http://domidizajn.jutarnji.hr/fotogalerija/ovo-je-najludi-festival-ikad/1/
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFmC7hd1hno ha
<datase> YouTube: Darude - Sandstorm on Eight Floppy Drives - 0:04:19 - 466,351 views - 8575 likes / 113 dislikes
<obruT> da li na pauza.hr ostaviti privatne podatke ? :P
<obruT> pa da znaju sto jedem :P
<SilverSpace> je*em
<obruT> e za to je jedan drugi web :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisi na hokeju
<obruT> bio u ponedjeljak
<Mmike> pa dje ovaj lubuntu ima power manager
<Mmike> tipa 'ne suspendaj fakin laptop kad mu zatvorim poklopac'
<Mmike> https://github.com/Swordfish90/cool-retro-term <- pre fakin kul
<SilverSpace> jes naso :)
<obruT> Mmike: evo kompajliram :)
<Mmike> obruT, :) rastopilo me :)
<obruT> e presuper :)
<obruT> ima da stavim na laptop i otfuram na neki sastanak :)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-02
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<calmpitbull> morgen
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> gledam ja one sklopive kauce
<Mmike> kaj se u ormar stave za dnevni boravak
<Mmike> sad dobio ponudu - 6200 evra :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj uz to jos dobijes
<Mmike> pa nish
<Mmike> dobijes kauc koji se pretvara u krevet
<SilverSpace> jebo to :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nesh slicno: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9nljmEUeLbY
<datase> YouTube: Space saving furniture that transforms 1 room into 2 or 3 - 0:08:04 - 1,979,574 views - 14035 likes / 228 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je odvratno skupo 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, indeed! :)
<Mmike> jao, brijali zenai ja da bi 2 soma eura dali
<Mmike> pa bi se to vjerojatno rastegnulo i na 3 :)
<Mmike> al' 6200 :)
<Mmike> pa mogu polovni mondeo za tu paru kupit :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> je da je fora li 6k
<SilverSpace> li/ali*
<darko> lol
<SilverSpace> mpv odlicni brzi video player
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to se veli: s/li/ali
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj ti je s :)
<Mmike>  mario@BUNTOR ~> echo 'je da je fora li 6k' | sed -e 's/li/ali/'
<Mmike> je da je fora ali 6k
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> ili:
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> echo 'je da je fora li 6k' | sed -e 'sxlixalix'
<Mmike> je da je fora ali 6k
<Mmike> moze i ovako:
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> echo 'je da je fora li 6k' | sed -e 'stlitalit'
<Mmike> je da je fora ali 6k
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> 
<Mmike> :D
<jaizza> dobro jutro radni narode
<calmpitbull> OI
<Mmike> jaizza, jel' da ne probavam opce? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> žur ...
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> jaizza: jutro
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: i tebi dan
<Vlado9A3CY> hej i tebi SilverSpace :)
<SilverSpace> nesto sam prckao po sources.list i sad izbacuje gresku 
<SilverSpace> reboot 
<jaizza> Mmike: pa kolege koji radi s time nema
<jaizza> Mmike: ili sve radi ili niš ne radi
<jaizza> :D
<jaizza> komad!
<SilverSpace> jaizza: Mmike je provokator :)
<SilverSpace> /org/gnome/adwaita/gtk-fallback.css' does not exist
<SilverSpace> kakva je to mapa /org
<jaizza> Mmike: evo chekirala sam samo za tebe - radi lijepo
<jaizza> ;-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-ucimo-ih-binarnim-zapisima-i-kodnim-vrijednostima--ali-twitter-i-facebook-im-i-ne-spomenemo-/1224342/
<jelly> http://ford.hr/Osobna_Vozila/Posve_Nova_Kuga
<SilverSpace> dobro kaj nije ebola
<Mmike> jaizza: idem ja sad vidjet  bas
<gost4> Bok. Ima koga ?
<jelly> nema, izgleda
<weshmashian> mornin'
<Mmike> kak da velim stroju da za razlicite domene koristi razlicite DNS servere?
<Mmike> a nemam NetworkManager
<Mmike> (ubunutnu serverosh)
<Mmike> weshmashian: djesi, bratko
<jelly> Mmike: instaliras svoj dns recursor, podesis ga kako si naveo, i stavis ga u resolv.conf
<Mmike> jelly: znaic, nema sansi da resolv.confu velim 'ovaj ti je za ovu zonu, onaj za onu' ?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> gnj
<Mmike> a sto bi preporucio za mali-slatki dns rekurzor ?
<Mmike> google veli - powerdns
<jelly> pdns-recursor je ok, da
<SilverSpace> pune 2 minute
<markosejic> d dan
<hbogner> vileni, ping
<jaizza> Mmike: i? jel dela? :)
<markosejic> Mmike jaizzza pozz
<markosejic> sinoc sam isprobavao lubuntu leti u live mode
<api984> Mmike: si probao BIND … pa napravis DNS zonu samo za forward.. ako mislis rucno… 
<Mmike> api984: nekako se nadam da je pdns manji/jednostavniji
<SilverSpace> banana split http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/43481/digao-im-se-broj-zenskih-gostiju
<api984> Mmike: jest da… ono sta sam vidio na pdnsu jest da mozes zone stavit u mysql
<api984> Mmike: to mi se dopalo kod njega
<Mmike> kra?
<Mmike> kakav fakin mysql sad :)
<api984> Mmike: samo kazem
<Mmike> da nebi virtualku mozda dizao jos za t o:)
<Mmike> api984: neznam, nisam pdns nikad koiristio
<api984> Mmike: kazem za dns zone
<api984> Mmike: jednom sam se igrao s pdnsom
<Mmike> gledam sad, ima tinydns
<Mmike> mozda je to bolje rjesenje jos 
<api984> Mmike: nije BIND toliko tezak… doma ga koristim
<api984> Mmike: ak nista drugo dobra praksa ce ti bit
<Mmike> dovoljno ga poznam da ne zelim imat to na stroju ak ne moram :)
<api984> Mmike: pa nece stroj krepat… 
<Mmike> ma nece al' neda mi se imat posla s bindom opce
<api984> Mmike: onda pdns ili maradns
<api984> Mmike: meni je sve ista pasta… dokle god rade je ok… bar nije dosadno konfat
<api984> Mmike: ps. sad ce bit dobar seminar u SRCU opet… 
<api984> http://sistemac.srce.unizg.hr/index.php?id=35&tx_ttnews%5Btt_news%5D=1069&cHash=bd1ed18fa4747c98b433f9ed88683072
<weshmashian> brijem da je danas dobar dan za 'razbolit se' i otic doma :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: a ak sam bolestan vec 5 dana :)
 * obruT misli da ce opet dobit napad paranoje da mu je netko provalio u komp :P
<obruT> dva procesa su mi postala neresponsivna, reko idem pogledat sa strace-om koji kua, spojim se na jedan, a ovaj kaze da je proces zaustavljen sa SIGTSTP ... dam se kladit da ih nisam sam stopao, a i da sam nekim cudnim cudom i to slucajno napravio, nekak ne vjerujem da bi stopao dva sasma nevezana programa
<obruT> wtf ? sto mi je moglo stopati evince i lwriter ?
<Mmike> jelly: ping
<vileni> hbogner: pong
<jelly> Mmike: dnscache iz tinydnsa je isto ok, to koristimo na poslu za internu mrezu, ali je dosta star i relativno neodrzavan
<jelly> za vanjsku smo ga zamijenili sa pdns-recursor-om
<jelly> iz djbdns-a*
<jelly> dnscache je recursor a tinydns je autoritativni dio djbdns-a
<jaizza> Mmike: ne ignoriraj me
<Mmike> jaizza: hm?
<jaizza> Mmike: pitala sam te da li ti IB radi danas
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> 3.16.0-20
<Mmike> jaizza: nisam placo nist, al sam gledo i radi zvjerski brzo
<Mmike> hrvojem_: ping
<Mmike> hrvojem_: jel' ima sto posebno sto treba zanat za koristi perconu/perconu-xtradb-cluster i ipv6?
<hrvojem_> Mmike: nisam probao, ali mislim da je za pxc bilo nekih problema, jer galera nije bas podrzavala ipv6
<Mmike> hrvojem_: imas neki info oko toga?
<Mmike> hrvojem_: imam 3 stroja, 2 uspjesno komuniciraju, treci nesh sere
<Mmike> a neznam tocno kaj :)
<hrvojem_> sva 3 na ipv6?
<Mmike> hrvojem_: yup
<hrvojem_> ne znam napamet ali mislim da je negdje bug bio neki (LP ili na github-u)
<hrvojem_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/galera/+bug/1130595
<hrvojem_> Mmike: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/codership-team/ERsd_-9YLr0
<Mmike> Hrki: thn
<Mmike> hrvojem: thnx
<Mmike> iako ovo kaj ja imam sad nema veze s ipv6
<Mmike> 141002 12:59:30 [Warning] WSREP: 0 (juju-cts-eng-machine-20): State transfer to 2 (juju-cts-eng-machine-21) failed: -22 (Invalid argument)
<Mmike> kakav fakin invalid argument
<Mmike> poslovicno zdrkani mysqlovski nacin za reportat greske
<hrvojem> haha ovo je wsrep, to je za nivo kompliciranije :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: sta koristis za sst?
<hrvojem> xtrabackup-v2?
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> xtrabackup
<hrvojem> imas na donoru innobackupex log, pa tamo obicno pise u cemu je problem
<Mmike> nah
<hrvojem> probaj -v2
<Mmike> na donoru je sve ok
<Mmike> stovise, jos uvijek imam xtrabackup i socat pokrenute
<Mmike> sam neznam zash se ovaj srusi
<hrvojem> da to je mozda problem, uglavnom koristi -v2
<hrvojem> jer xb(-v1) vec dugo nema bugfixova
<hrvojem> -v2 ti napravi innobackupex.log na donoru, u kojem imas gresku, ako ne prolazi SST
<Mmike> drek -v2
<Mmike> ne 2
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> 141002 13:07:17 [ERROR] WSREP: Process completed with error: wsrep_sst_xtrabackup-v2 --role 'joiner' --address 'juju-cts-eng-machine-21' --auth 'sstuser:agoodpassword' --datadir '/var/lib/mysql/' --defaults-file '/etc/mysql/my.cnf' --parent '16595': 32 (Broken pipe)
<hrvojem> ok, odi na donor, i pogledaj u /var/lib/mysql jel imas innobackupex.log
<Mmike> to je uzas sve, uzas
<Mmike> zakaj taj log stoji u /var/lib/mysql
<Mmike> zakaj ti logovi ne stoje di im je mjesto
<Mmike> taj cijeli percona paket je tak nabacan (vjerojatno zato sto je mysql debianov potrgan za popizdit isto)
<Mmike> neke stvari idu u syslog, neke u .err neke pitaj boga di
<Mmike> cini se da ovaj uzima s krivog donora to
<Mmike> jel' donor uvijek isti?
<Mmike> ili bilo koji stroj u clusteru moze bit donor?
<hrvojem> nije, joiner sam bira donora
<Mmike> hbogner: znaci, bootnem prvi stroj sa bootstrap-pxc, pokrenem drugi, on se spoji na prvi i uzme podatke. sad imam 2 u syncy. 3ci, znaci, uzme s bilo kojeg?
<hrvojem> ne mora uvijek biti isti, moze biti bilo koji node 
<hrvojem> da
<Mmike> k
<Mmike> a mogu mu forsat onog drugog tak da prvog izbacim iz konfiguracije, jelde?
<hrvojem> re: logovi -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-xtradb-cluster/+filebug
<hrvojem> da
<hrvojem> ali za 5.6 mozes nekako prioritet odredit, preferencijalnog donora
<hrvojem> http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-xtradb-cluster/5.6/wsrep-system-index.html#wsrep_sst_donor
<Mmike> hrvojem: al' glup je :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: imam node-1, node-2, i node-3
<Mmike> node-1 je down
<Mmike> node-3 je down
<Mmike> node-2 radi
<Mmike> kad pokrenem mysql na node-3, on se oce spojit na node-1
<Mmike> i nemre, i nece se pokrenut
<Mmike> wtf? :)
<hrvojem> moguce da ti node-2 nije primary
<Mmike> je
<Mmike> jer pokrenem node-1 i on se spoji na node-2 i sve je peachy
<Mmike> al' naso sam, mislim
<Mmike> node-3 nemre do node-2 putem ipv6
<Mmike> node-1 moze
<Mmike> pa tu valjda sere
<hrvojem> firewall?
<Mmike> ma ne
<Mmike> hrpa govana :)
<hrvojem> hahaha
<Mmike> kak ipv6 ne radi
<Mmike> onda je u /etc/hosts nagurano ip adresa iz clustera
<Mmike> pa onda u my.cnf imas hostove, a ovo onda radi
<Mmike> medjutoa
<Mmike> krivo su popunjeni hostovi :)
<Mmike> pa se ovaj hoce spojit na node-1 a u biti se spaja na krivi stroj :)
<Mmike> di nema opce myusqla
<hrvojem> \o/
<Mmike> innobackupex: Error: Failed to stream '/tmp/backup-my.cnf': 2 at /usr//bin/innobackupex line 4738.
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> s jednog stroja kad povlaci, raid ok, s drugog nece
<weshmashian> :)
<Mmike> innobackupex: Error: Failed to stream '/tmp/backup-my.cnf': 2 at /usr//bin/innobackupex line 4738.
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> sorry :)
<Mmike> weshmashian: ti suti>!
<weshmashian> necu!
<Mmike> onda se deri
<Mmike> da ce svijet cuje :)
<weshmashian> necu ni to! 
<weshmashian> ekipa se vise boji kad pocnem tiho pricat :D
<Mmike> out of options
<hrvojem> Mmike: mozes i rucno pokrenut taj innobackupex sa streamom pa vidi gdje steka
<Mmike> pokusavam isceprkat sta moram pokrenut
<hrvojem> mislim da imas u logu, ali za prvu ruku probaj samo obicni stream na drugi stroj
<Mmike> -rw-rw----  1 mysql mysql         0 Oct  2 11:55 sst_in_progress
<Mmike> zakaj imam taj fajl?
<Mmike> nikakav sst nije in progress
<Mmike> hrvojem: ovaj 'failed to stream' koji je u innobackup logu, di se to desilo? na donnoru, ili na join(t)eru ?
<hrvojem> na donoru
<hrvojem> jer ne mozes streamat sa joinera
<hrvojem> innobackupex ti se uvijek vrti na donoru, jer tamo radis "backup"/snapshot
<ivoks> Mmike: sto je problem?
<ivoks> imas split brain sa perconom
<Mmike> ivoks: ne
<Mmike> ivoks: hrpa toga :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: koji je onda razlog da kad sa hostaA hocu uznet snapshot, to radi, a sa hostaB dobijem onu gore gresku?
<Mmike> hm, mozda ovaj nije socat jos pokrenuo
<Mmike> pa nema di strimat?
<Mmike> a mozda je i ovaj deployment usran
<Mmike> idem probat na cistom clusteru
<weshmashian> blame it on Deployments! :)
<obruT> 2014-09-20 17:00:00 CET, CET je UTC+1,  sto bi znacilo da je u tom trenutki kod nas bilo 18:00:00 jer mi ljeti koristimo CEST (UTC+2) ?
<jelly> tesko je reci. "2014-09-20 17:00:00 CET" ne postoji, niko ne koristi tu TZ
<jelly> mozda je to UTC+1, mozda je greska i misli "localtime" a zapravo je UTC+2
<obruT> dobio sam request s takvim upitom i ne znam uopce sto bi odgovorio
<jelly> pitaj ih koji softver i OS je generirao taj timestamp i kak izgleda je trenutni timestamp iz istog izvora
<obruT> neke zemlje koriste CET cijelu godinu, neke imaju ljetno vrijeme
<jelly> obruT: navedi jednu zemlju koja koristi CET a nema DST.
 * jelly ne zna
<obruT> spominje se Alzir :)
<jelly> neki dan smo imali slucaj da mail korisnika nije prolazio jer je na printer/skeneru imao podesen +0130 offset, ne sat, ne dva, nego sat i pol
<jelly> to se antispam sustavu cinilo mnogo sumljivo
<jelly> Algeria is in West Africa Time Zone (WAT).
<jelly> obruT: nije CET.
<Mmike> hrvojem: kad mi sva tri noda umru (ili ih ugasim) prvog kojeg dizem moram uvijek pokretat sa bootstrap-pxe ?
<Mmike> pxc
<Mmike> naravno, konju
<hrvojem> da :)
<Mmike> odo doma
<Mmike> dodjem od doma
<obruT> mislio sam uzet 4TB WD Red disk, sad vidim da ima 5TB model :P
<obruT> da, ima i 6TB
<obruT> al je neisplativo po odnosu kapacitet/cijena
<obruT> upravo sam skuzio da mi je zena razjebala security kucne mreze
 * obruT razmislja da se naljuti
<Mmike> obruT, sto je napravila? :)
<obruT> prestekala "javno" dostupan AP iz "DMZ" porta u port u kucnoj mrezi :P
<Mmike> imas javno dostupan AP? :)
<obruT> dostupan je susjedima kojima sam dao dio svog bandwidth
<obruT> imam par mladih susjeda, zenska je gluhonijema, on je polugluh... ona radi kao krojacica za neku sicu, on radi u firmi u kojoj malo ima - malo nema posla... zive u stanu koji je sredio njegov gazda (placaju taj stan), al frajer je ko rob, nitko ne smije znati da su tamo, ne smije s nikim komunicirat... jebe ih za ono malo rezija sto naprave (nemaju ni s cim), a kamoli da im uvede vezu na net
<obruT> AP je naravno zasticen, samo oni znaj pass
<obruT> al ono, ne vjerujes nikom pa eto :) 
 * obruT ne vjeruje ni zeni
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> plemenito, obruT 
<Mmike> ++
<Mmike> da, ima smisla ljutnja na zenu onda :)
<obruT> problem je sto se ja jako tesko naljutim na zenu :)
<Mmike> odglumi onda :)
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> Suzuki prijeti tajfun, u nedjelju
<SilverSpace> bit ce opako
<Mmike> NE
<Mmike> utrka je
<Mmike> a ja idem na put!
<Mmike> dreck :(
<obruT> Mmike: kam ces ?
<Mmike> obruT, london
<obruT> bome lijepo... da ne idem na ovaj neki kamp, vjerojatno bi i ja isao u london :)
<obruT> i to bez zajebancije :) to mi je prioritet za 4-6 dnevne godisnje :)
<obruT> prvi na todo listi :)
<obruT> bwahahaha :) upravo nadjoh na mail u kojem mentoru saljem diplomski s tekstom "pogledajte to sto prije pa da ga zavrsim i sto prije predam u referadu" :) bwahahaha :)
<Mmike> tja, bio sam prije lejta tamo nije me nist posebno odusevio
<Mmike> stalno neka kisa serulji
<Mmike> skupo je u tri picke mile materine
<obruT> ja jos nisam bio pa ono, da vidim i to
<Mmike> ne znam
<ivoks> ides za vikend?
<ivoks> kaj, trening :D
<Mmike> yup
<SilverSpace> dinamo
<Mmike> moram 2 kruga s radoswg optrcat
<Mmike> gw, to jest
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-03
<markosejic> d jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> hello SilverSpace ... i ostali :)
<SilverSpace> ee pozgrav
<SilverSpace> jao kak na dva ista racunala aplikacija isto ne rai 
<SilverSpace> radi
<SilverSpace> *
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim isti config file
<Vlado9A3CY> neka specificna aplikacija ili nesto za siroke mase?
<SilverSpace> system monitor ubuntu
<SilverSpace> u tray
<Vlado9A3CY> eh, a ja mislio da je u pitanju nesto vece :D
<Vlado9A3CY> back2work... arevuar all :)
<markosejic> d dan
<SilverSpace> nis strasno
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<SilverSpace> i tebi 
 * obruT me vjeruje sam sebi da upravo pise (novu, ne editira staru) skriptu u perlu :P
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) 
<SilverSpace> ja jucer editirao piton skriptu za dva reda trebalo mi dva sata i 100 proba da bi radila :)
<obruT> ih :)
<obruT> evo moja perlusa iz 5 pokusaja proradila :)
<obruT> napravio bih ovo u pythonu da mogu instalirati potrebni modul
<Mmike> sta ti fali?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sam tak nastsavi
<Mmike> SilverSpace: za par dana ce ti trebat 15 minuta i 10 proba
<obruT> ja sam skuzio da mi u pythonu i javi prosjecno treba dosta malo pokusaja da nesto proradi, u pravilu, vecina stvari radi iz prve...
<obruT> u javi IDE dosta doprinosi tome
<Mmike> a u perlu? :D
<Mmike> ja sam skuzio da mi je muka bilo svaki put kad sam morao nest u tome raditi
 * Mmike ce popizdit s dnsmasq
<Mmike> jel' mu mogu kak rec: probaj ovaj, probaj ovaj, probaj ovaj 
<Mmike> za servere
<Mmike> a ne po domenama
<Mmike> ha, ha? :)
<obruT> u perlu uglavnom vise pokusaja, pogotovo sad kad ga koristim svake prijestupne :) nekad davno sam hrpu toga strikao u perlu pa ona, bilo mi sve u podsvijesti :)
<obruT> mene zivcira taj dnsmasq :) ostao je samo na laptopu aktivan i tamo mi za sad nije radio probleme
<Mmike> libvirt koristi dnsmasq za dhcp server
<Mmike> to je ok
<Mmike> butne se virtualka, ovaj joj dodijeli ip adresu
<Mmike> i fino vidim u /var/lib/libvirt/picka/kurac/dnsmasq/mojamreza.leases da je virtualka dobila IP
<Mmike> i sad daj dnsmasq slusa na, neznam, 192.168.150.1
<Mmike> to je ujedno i IP adresa na virtbr1 interfejsu, i to je ujedno gejtvej za tu virtualnu mrezu prema van
<Mmike> i sad kad kazem: host mojavirtualka 192.168.150.1 - dnsmasq koji je tamo fino kaze IP adresu
<Mmike> i sad imam ja fino svoj dnsmasq na 127.0.0.1, al' sam mu moro rec (u /etc/dnsmasq.conf) server=/mojamreza/192.168.150.1
<Mmike> i onda kad kazem: host mojavirtualka.mojamreza, to ode do 192.168.150.1, al' taj nema pojma sto je mojavirtualka.mojamreza
<Mmike> zna samo sto je mojavirtualka
<Mmike> i onda mi veli: mojavirtualka.mojamreza - NULLUM HOSTUM FUNDULUM
<Mmike> i sad, kak to rijsit?
<Mmike> probat rec dnsmasqu da pita sve dns servere dok mu jedan ne veli 'to ti je IP', a ak mu svi vele 'fak of' da onda i on meni kaze 'fak of'
<obruT> mozda se varam, ali mislim da stvari nisu zamisljene da rade tako da pitaju redom DNS-ove... obicno pitaju neki drugi ako prvi nije dostupan, a ne ako nema trazeni record
<markosejic> d dan
<Mmike> obruT: tak radi libc,da
<Mmike> al' dnsmasq bi to moro moc
<Mmike> bar ja mislim
<Mmike> mislim da ce bit - fino /etc/hosts i bok/bok
<markosejic> sta ima ljudi
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uopce mi se to ne da ovo sam za conky morao piton skriptu editirat :)
<Mmike> kuzim te
<Mmike> tak se meni neda kuhat
<Mmike> pa ne znam kuhat
<SilverSpace> i polovicno sam rijesio 
<SilverSpace> http://www.berycz.net/conky-weather-forecast.html
<markosejic> ja samo za sebe kuham pa mi je svijedno
<SilverSpace> ni kuhati mi se ne da 
 * SilverSpace je ljencina
<StephenS> gde je rut
<Mmike> POPIZDIT CU
<Mmike> eto
<SilverSpace> izgubljen u svemiru
<markosejic> lost in space
<StephenS> hvala na prevodu
<StephenS> da nisi preveo ne bih znao sta znaci
<StephenS> hvala puno
<markosejic> he he
<StephenS> he he he he he he he he he he he he he he he 
<SilverSpace> lol conky http://conky.pitstop.free.fr/wiki/images/11-2-Sector11-3.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bolesno :)
<obruT> i tak, skriptica je na kraju narasla na 180 linija a:P
<SilverSpace> obruT: cudna mi je to skripta :) opet usisavas sav internet :)
<obruT> pretacem iz supljeg u prazno :) uz obavezan locking skripte, mjerenje trajanja i performansi i slicno
<obruT> u medjuvremenu je tih 180 linija preslo 200 :P
<StephenS> druze mozes imati 10k linija ako su sve rewrajtovane i neupotrebljive/neoptimizovane
<StephenS> sta radis inace?
<Mmike> "Configuration for dnsmasq is pretty simple in almost all cases. "
<Mmike> jebem ti sve
<Mmike> idem srat od muke
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> ako imas imalo znanja o networkingu to je zezanje
<ivoks> kak se ja danas lose osjecam
<ivoks> brijem da sve ove neprospavane noci dolaze na naplatu
<StephenS> sta brijes?
<jelly> Mmike: slazem dnscache za 100€/sat :-D
<jelly> (nezgodno je jedino sto se slozi za 10 minuta)
<jelly> (ako se druzis sa djb softverom od prije)
<calmpitbull> jel netko od vas radi u Tcomu
<obruT> calmpitbull: znam ja jednog koji radi, sto te zanima ? :)
<StephenS> hoce posao preko veze jer znanja nema
<StephenS> :)
<StephenS> ali dobro tu i idu ljudi uglavnom, koji ne zele da napreduju vec da koriste ono sto trenutno znaju :O
<calmpitbull> ma ne
<jelly> uh... zasto bi netko _htio_ posao u T-comu?
<calmpitbull> nema veze sa poslom vec isporukom interneta
<calmpitbull> al dobro 
<StephenS> pa valjda imaju call centar
<StephenS> neces sigurno cimati nekog programera da ti meri isporuku paketa lolo
<calmpitbull> mah 
<Mmike> jelly: dnsmasq? 
<jelly> ne, dnscache
<Mmike> ne valja mi to
<jelly> onda nista
<Mmike> trebam rec dnsmasqu da odgovara pravilno
<Mmike> tj, kak ja hocu :)
<Mmike> ne treba mi dnscache
<Mmike> ili mi treba/
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> tj, ne vidim kak bi mi to pomoglo?
<Mmike> idem nesh pojest, brbnem  se
<jelly> neki dan si htio da pita razlicite servere za razlicite domene, to je izvedivo sa dnscachetom
<jelly> ak sad radis nes drugo, onda ne znam
<Mmike> jelly: yup, to dnsmasq lako napravi
<Mmike> kazes mu za google.com idi na 8.8.8.8, za srce.hr idi na 161.53.99.99, i tako
<Mmike> bed je sto kad mu kazem da za mynet idi na 192.168.150.1, i pitam: lxc.mynet, onda my dnsmasq na 192.168.150.1 veli 'ne vem' za lxc.mynet (za lxc mi, dakako, da IP adresu)
<Mmike> i ne vidim/znam kako da mu kazem da odgovara i za mynet
<Mmike> iako ima domain=mynet
<Mmike> a mozda na skroz krivi nacin rjesavam svoj problem
<api984> dan
<api984> Mmike: jos se s dnsom igras
<Mmike> a kao ne
<Mmike> onda dodje netko sa sugestijom
<Mmike> onda opet pol sata izgubim
<Mmike> a imam posla
<Mmike> jebo me dns i sve
<Mmike> u guzicu
<Mmike> i lakat
<api984> Mmike: sta nisi rijesio vec taj dns jucer ben
<Mmike> api984: ne :)
<Mmike> tj, eto: <Mmike> bed je sto kad mu kazem da za mynet idi na 192.168.150.1, i pitam: lxc.mynet, onda my dnsmasq na 192.168.150.1 veli 'ne vem' za lxc.mynet (za lxc mi, dakako, da IP adresu)
<api984> Mmike: moras jace zagrist… pa sta tak dugo
<api984> Mmike: :D
<Mmike> bar percona radi kak spada
<Mmike> 'kak spada'
<jelly> Mmike: a sto veli za lxc.mynet. s tockom na kraju?
<Mmike> jelly: isto
<jelly> Mmike: pokazi output od dig lxc.mynet. @192.168.150.1 
<Mmike> https://pastebin.canonical.com/118199/
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kreten, cek
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/6
<Mmike> jelly: ^^
<jelly> Mmike: a dig thinknet. SOA @192.168.150.1 
<jelly> ak ne fejka SOA record i vrati bar nesto, onda bi rekao da je taj dnsmasq ili bagav ili krivo podesen
<Mmike> http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike> ovo drugo je, rekao bih
<Mmike> mosh citat i k'o "mmike nema pojma"
<jelly> nisi mi rekao nish novo? </troll>
<jelly> sorry, ne znam tocno kak taj dnsmasq radi i dal je to ok ili nije.  Mozda ne fejka SOA i NS recorde nego samo zna A i AAAA podvalit
<Mmike> lxc-trusty.thinknet has address 192.168.110.176
<Mmike> ha!
<Mmike> rizinu mu koru!
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> al' kad libvirt pokrene dnsmasq
<Mmike> onda ne radi
<jelly> kakve veze ima tko ga pokrece?
<jelly> ima samo veze sto pise u resolv.conf (od hosta i od svake virtualke ponaosob)
<jelly> izvadili iz servera sata disk sa 2045 reallocated sektora
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhrBDcQq2DM
<datase> YouTube: Haddaway - What Is Love  (Official Version) - 0:04:02 - 23,918,779 views - 113114 likes / 2788 dislikes
<hbogner> kak dobit cpu fan speed rpm?
<hbogner> prije mi je normalno ocitavalo, ali sad sensors nezeli ocitat fan speed
<hbogner> imam samo temeraturu od sensors
<Mmike> hbogner, vjerojatno nemas driver
<Mmike> potjeraj sensors-detect
<Mmike> k'o root
<hbogner> potjerao kao root
<hbogner> stavio dva reda u /etc/modules
<hbogner> i imam samo temperature, nemam fanspeed
<hbogner> huh
<hbogner> ako rucno pozovem modprobe modul oda radi
<hbogner> wtf
<hbogner> a ako je samo u fajlu onda nece
<Mmike> kak mislis
<Mmike> ako rucno pozoves oce 
<Mmike> a ako je u fajlu nece?
<Mmike> kaj to znaci?
<hbogner> u /etc/modules sam stavio dva drivera: coretemp i it87
<hbogner> i coretemp je normalno pokrenut, ali it87 nije dok ga nepokrenem sa: sudo modprobe it87
<hbogner> pusti, dobro jos objasnjavam, legao u 3 jutros, ustao u 6 :D
<hbogner> sad pijuckam caj i spremam se ic spavat
<hbogner> ima netko viska da ne koristi 2x Fujitsu Primergy Hot Plug SAS 2.5" Drive Caddy  RX300 ? http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Fujitsu+Primergy+Hot+Plug+SAS+2.5%22+Drive+Caddy++RX300&rt=nc&LH_BIN=1
<hbogner> nasi smo potencijalnog donatora za 2 diska, samo nam sad fale 2 ladice :D
<BotoMlat1> juhu
<BotoMlat1> pravis server, a disk u shumi!
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-04
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nije bilo kise?
<SilverSpace> da nije bilo za sutra su najavili 
<Mmike> nije RTL svapski prenosio
<Mmike> blj
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/sport/clanak/gotova-je-era-sebastiana-vettela-u-red-bullu-nijemac-prelazi-u-ferrari/775370.aspx
<Mmike> kra? :)
<Mmike> bah
<Mmike> lukoil su rusi
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<SilverSpace> sve su to spekulacije
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> brijes da je to mutivoda samo?
<Mmike> nebi reko
<Mmike> vidjet cemo
<Mmike> razmazenko je sad jadan jer mu autek vise nije prva liga k'o prije
<Mmike> plus, kompa momcadski je bolji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma nije kad su svi objavili i RB
<markosejic> d dan
<markosejic> d vecer
<calmpitbull> pitanje: ima netko onaj vip usb za internet
<calmpitbull> ako ima dal to radi normalno na ubuntu
<calmpitbull> to jest ako radi kao plug i to je to
<markosejic> calmpitbull: http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/search
<calmpitbull> da znam koji je bi isel trazit
<calmpitbull> al ovak pitam
<markosejic> pogledaj tu pise koji rade
<calmpitbull> idem al moram sve proceprkat....hvala
<calmpitbull> ove zte nema na popisu
<markosejic> ima
<markosejic> http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/search
<markosejic> quiana je 14.04 ubuntu
<calmpitbull> bome ima 
<markosejic> sad koja je verzija ubuntua u pitanju
<calmpitbull> pa 14.04
<calmpitbull> furam samo lts
<markosejic> pametno
<markosejic> Mobile Broadband dongle	ZTE	MF193E	Qiana	Works perfectly
<markosejic> koji je kod tebe model
<calmpitbull> pa to je pitanje...jer sredujem jedan komp i znam da ce opet bit sranja gore nakon mjesec ili dva...pa sada svim mojim frendovima stavljam linuxe da jih se rijesim...
<calmpitbull> a dongle nije kod mene
<markosejic> gledam sada na vip webu MF667
<calmpitbull> i ja gledam 
<markosejic> ima neki lte
<calmpitbull> ja mislim da je ovaj 667
<calmpitbull> cak sam 100%
<markosejic> USB Internet modem	ZTE	MF667	Qiana	Works perfectly
<calmpitbull> ma to je ja pitam
<markosejic> na mint 17  radi
<calmpitbull> pa onda bi cemo to stavit gore
<calmpitbull> samo da radi
<markosejic> tako pise na hardware database
<markosejic> dobro da mint to ima
<calmpitbull> istina
<markosejic> ja koristim LMDE
<markosejic> na ovom laptopu nema nekih problema s prepoznavanjem hardware a
<calmpitbull> ok
<markosejic> laptop je dovoljno star da sve je poznato
<markosejic> iz 2007 je i radi
<calmpitbull> Y4kuzA13
<markosejic> ???
<calmpitbull> ma ne pitaj
<markosejic> utrkane
<calmpitbull> nije dobar prozor
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rb5YS1R7Q2s
<datase> YouTube: Cazinski utrkane - luda igra - 0:04:46 - 140,536 views - 174 likes / 10 dislikes
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xducwH0EcYU
<datase> YouTube: Top Lista Nadrealista - Zgembo sa mirishta - 0:01:20 - 250,513 views - 483 likes / 4 dislikes
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFzSvLuONA4
<datase> YouTube: Top lista nadrealista - Obijanje golfova - 0:09:31 - 200,006 views - 443 likes / 5 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer svima ...
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro bi mi dosla asistencija uz novu instalaciju ubuntu 14.04 koju sam napravio ...
<Vlado9A3CY> imam ati HD2400pro 
<Vlado9A3CY> i niswam uspio pokrenuti live desktop ili instalaciju ...
<Vlado9A3CY> osim kada sam ukljucio nomodeset ...
<Vlado9A3CY> instalirao sam i nakon restarta sam dobio desktop u rezoluciji 1024*768 (valjda) ... 
<Vlado9A3CY> znaci bez ikakvih drivera ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pogledao sam mogu li uopce ikako dobiti nesto s tom karticom ...
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: ha, probaj naci fglrx negdje pod restricted odn. dodatnim driverima
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly-home: instalirao sam fglrx prema uputama na askubuntu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> no nakon restarta nisam uspio dobiti desktop ...
<jelly-home> jeus li upute bile za 14.04 ili nesto starije?
<Vlado9A3CY> eh, samo tren da pejstam link ...
<Vlado9A3CY> trenutno sam na drugom kompu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74171/is-my-ati-graphics-card-supported-in-ubuntu
<Vlado9A3CY> slijedio sam znaci ove upute ...
<Vlado9A3CY> i sada sam zapeo jer sam ostao bez desktopa ...
<Vlado9A3CY> mogu naravno u terminal ...
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: to izgleda jako staro, 2011
<Vlado9A3CY> ali osim da maknem fglrx i fglrx-amdcccle ... ne znam sto bih drugo mogao/morao uciniti
<jelly-home> jesi li instalirao iz paketa ili wget sa amd stranica?
<Vlado9A3CY> ne... iz termonala s apt-get install fglrx
<Vlado9A3CY> i fglrx-amdcccle
<Vlado9A3CY> *iz terminala
<jelly-home> na http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware pise > RV610/RV630 Radeon HD 240 # Older RadeonHD (Catalyst Legacy 13.1 & Open Source)
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, probati cu jos to... no nadao sam se da ce fglrx biti okay ...
<jelly-home> s druge strane to je dovoljno staro da bi i slobodni driveri trebali bar nekako raditi
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: kako izgleda "lspci -nn" linija za tu graficku?
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly-home: ne kuzim taj pojam slobodni driver, da li se tu misli na fglrx?
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren da pogledam ...
<jelly-home> slobodni, open-source driver je onaj koji dodje sa ubuntuom, video-radeon 
<jelly-home> (dakle ne fglrx)
<Vlado9A3CY> pise mi... VGA ... AMD/ATI RV610 u zagradi Radeon HD2350/2400 pro agp
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, maknuti cu znaci fglrx... pa cu vidjeti sto cu dalje...
<Vlado9A3CY> hvala ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a bas sam se nadao da ce mi s ovom karticom proraditi sve od prve :)
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: cijeli redak.
<Vlado9A3CY> ne mogu pejstati jer sam na drugom kompu ...
<Vlado9A3CY> trenutno sam maknuo fglrx ...
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren da vidim hoce li mi se dici desktop ...
<jelly-home> s naglaskom na onaj [0123:3456] dio
<Vlado9A3CY> okay .... samo tren
<jelly-home> mozes prepisati?!
<Vlado9A3CY> mogu, valjda :) ... samo malo 
<jelly-home> also, ssh pristup je koristan.
<Vlado9A3CY> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV619 LE [Radeon HD 2400 PRO AGP] [1002:94c4]
<Vlado9A3CY> dobio sam natrag desktop ...
<Vlado9A3CY> sada posto sam instalirao s ukljucenom nomodese opcijom, znaci li to da nema uopce nikakvih drivera instaliranih, ili na koji stos mi ide slika na display? :)
<Vlado9A3CY> kako da ustanovim je li mi instaliran taj sto si gore spomenuo video-radeon
<Mmike> jel' poskupila struja?
<jelly-home> nomodeset je bila opcija samo za installer
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<Mmike> doso mi obracun, 1200 kuna moram ekstra platit, a nova rata mi je 550 kuna
<Vlado9A3CY> okay, samo tren ...
<jelly-home> Mmike: mintas?
<jelly-home> grijes?
<Mmike> jelly-home, nope i nope
<Mmike> doduse, susilicu koristim 
<jelly-home> Mmike: imas dijete i moras drzat temperaturu na +27?
<Mmike> iako vise ne tak prije k'o pred cca 8-10 mjeseci
<Mmike> ma jok
<Mmike> a i imam etazno centralno plinsko
<Mmike> jedino ta susilica
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> imo sam 
<Mmike> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> picke te kreteni
<Mmike> ima zimska i ljetna potrosnja
<jelly-home> rata sad ti se referencira na ono sto si trosio prije 12 mjeseci
<Mmike> da da
<jelly-home> mozes trazit da je promijene
<Mmike> a proslu zimu sam susilicu koristio puno vise no sad, i jedno 3 mjeseca sam minto od doma
<Mmike> pa je to vjerojatno to
<Mmike> jelly, promjene? kak mislis, naprave novi obracun, ili?
<jelly-home> kazes ne trosim toliko punica je otisla, dajte mi triput manju ratu
<jelly-home> da
<Vlado9A3CY> da, instaliran je xserver-xorg-video-radeon 1:7.3.0
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: google na trazenje za ubuntu 14.04 1002:94c4 veli: 
<Mmike> jelly, ack. sad se sjecam da sam se cudio k'o pura dreku kad mi je doso obracun prije ljeta i nova rata koja je bila manja nego stara rata :)
<jelly-home> zapravo, ne veli nis jednostavno
<jelly-home> Mmike: http://ocitanja.hep.hr, pa ocitaj svaki mjesec i trazi da ti naprave po tome obracun
<Vlado9A3CY> jelly-home: ma budem se probao snaci, ako nista drugo onda cu naci neku drugu graficku :)
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx anyway
<jelly-home> Vlado9A3CY: ne znam kak ubuntu radi i da li ima negdje stari fglrx-legacy-driver
<Vlado9A3CY> skinuo sam ovaj amd driver installer 13.1 pa cu prvo vidjeti hocu li sto uspjeti s njim ...
<SilverSpace> jao radeon
<Vlado9A3CY> idem probati staviti drugu graficku :L
<Vlado9A3CY> a prvo idem u kuhinju ubiti tugu zbog ove nepodrzane graficke :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPQkYxxftfU
<datase> YouTube: Felipe crashes Alonso's interview: Going to Marussia? Caterham? Japan 2014 - 0:00:12 - 80,266 views - 935 likes / 4 dislikes
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/cyanogenmod-odbio-google/136511.aspx
<SilverSpace> opa nisam znao da ga zele preuzeti
<SilverSpace> i ugasiti vjerojatno
#ubuntu-hr 2014-10-05
<Mmike> papci
<Mmike> malo kise, i gle
<jelly-home> pljusak
<SilverSpace> eto zasto ja kisu ne volim 
<SilverSpace> e nis ne vidis em je voda za zabe a ne za aute 
<markosejic> d jutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma papci. Da je ovo 90ta, vozili bi sad sam tak.
<markosejic> Mmike: pozz
<markosejic> SilverSpace: pozz
<jelly-home> hmph, 10 minuta
<markosejic> jelly: pozz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i kaj bi vidio da se vozi ? maglu?
<SilverSpace> ne volim kisu na stazi 
<SilverSpace> jedino ako nije na sredini utrke 
<markosejic> gledam formula e gp snimku
<SilverSpace> jedva cekam sljedecu sezonu i malog rusa 
<SilverSpace> u rb
<Mmike> markosejic, di?
<markosejic> you tube
<Mmike> markosejic, das url?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kajsu rekli ovi kad je restart? 8:25 ?
<markosejic> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK8_63_hlhY
<datase> YouTube: FIA Formula E Beijing ePrix 2014 - 1:22:04 - 141,830 views - 797 likes / 33 dislikes
<Mmike> kak sere ovaj blazicko
<Mmike> to je milina :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> oso fernandkec
<SilverSpace> eto ti kise 
<SilverSpace> krepo ferrari
<SilverSpace> sad ovako mogu do kraja 
<SilverSpace> jebes njemacki kad ne znam o cemu govore 
<SilverSpace> rtl
<jelly-home> yay
<Mmike> SilverSpace, was sagst du? :) 
<SilverSpace> langsam aber siher
<SilverSpace> tak nekak 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel blazicko suze roni kaj mu vettel dolazi u ferrari 
<SilverSpace> kaj mu alfonso dobio nogu 
<jelly-home> kisa smanjuje znacaj kvalitete auta, vozac je bitniji nego inace
<jelly-home> hamilton voli vozit po travi?
<SilverSpace> SC
<Mmike> kakvi konji
<SilverSpace> kome ce sad pomoc a kome odmoc 
<SilverSpace> medicinsko vozilo 
<SilverSpace> sutil
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> vettel na meko-kisnim gumama
<Mmike> utrka ce na knap bit odvozena u potpunoj duzini
<SilverSpace> 25min 8krugova
<SilverSpace> fuck
<Mmike> red flag
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> a blazicko jos nije skuzio ;)
<Mmike> kakav je to konj :)
<SilverSpace> to odavno tvrdim
<SilverSpace> gotova utrka 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89x7PPinriI
<datase> YouTube: Formula 1 1994: Japanese Grand Prix, Suzuka - 0:03:48 - 5,061 views - 6 likes / 1 dislikes
<jelly-home> koji vrag je bilo s Bianchijem
<Mmike> nismo vidli
<Mmike> mozda se zaletio pod onaj traktor koji je dosao dic sutila
<SilverSpace> utrka razocarenja 
<SilverSpace> jebo kisu 
<SilverSpace> tko je zove 
<Mmike> nitko
<Mmike> al' meni draga :)
<Mmike> ja obozavam voziti po kisi
<Mmike> idem
<Mmike> triba stic na avijon, ae :)
<SilverSpace> da pod traktor je naletio 
<SilverSpace> hm nisu snimku dali incidenta 
<SilverSpace> izgleda gadno onda
<SilverSpace> Mika Salo reporting that Bianchi suffered a strong blow to the head.
<hbogner> pozdrav
<SilverSpace> e da
<jelly-home> nasao stisavalicu za ton koja radi s mojim music playerom https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.qspool.clementineremote
<SilverSpace> kak to radi
<jelly-home> player ima podrsku za daljinski i slusa naredbe na nekom portu 
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> hoopla
<BotoMlat1> Treba igrice chera na PCu
<BotoMlat1> Imam 256GB instaliranih igara koje nisam nikad vidio. 
<BotoMlat1> Necu reci koliko _jesam_ igrao
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> popcorn
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-28
<dodobas> yutro
<rut> dj
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> zjev
<rut> kakva je ovo tisina ..
<BotaniCar> Ja citam nekaj, koji su vasi izgovori ?
<obrut> neki i sastance u prazno
<BotaniCar> "Mala moja, ti u plavoj bluzi, dođi bliže pa mi se naguzi..." # op, prekrsajna prijava, svasta :) 
<SilverSpace> :) becar najebo 
<SilverSpace> "Mala moja, ti u plavoj bluzi, skini gace pa mi se naguzi"
<vileni> Mmike: http://www.tjedanrestorana.com/repository/20150918154828Meni_EL_BULL_TR011.pdf
<obrut> trinarna logika :) http://thedailywtf.com/articles/What_Is_Truth_0x3f_
<jelly> vileni: lijepo od njih da imaju ribo-povrtni izbor
<jelly> obrut: True, False, FileNotFound?
<jelly> ne smijem klikat na tdwtf jer krade vrijeme
<obrut> jelly: da :)
<obrut> staro ali uvijek dobro :)
<obrut> bas sam se sjetio jednog prastarog clanka pa ga isao trazit i naravno naletih na ovo :)
<jelly> hmm.  Spaghetti s tunom i sabljarkom u šalsi od rajčice s maslinama 52kn
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/HKcj6M
<BotaniCar> 7622205000000	Mondelez EU B2B2C	191	07622300784799	MILKA SOFT CAKE CHOCOLATE CHIP # zakaj do nas nikad ne stizu dobre cokolade ?
<hrvojem> ivoks: mozda i audiju sad padne cijena: http://www.poslovni.hr/svijet-i-regija/i-21-milijun-audijevih-vozila-ima-softver-za-varanje-na-eko-testu-302409 ;)
<jelly> zato Lada ne vara
<hrvojem> jelly: jesi se navikao na stol i stajanje?
<SilverSpace> mislim da svi varaju 
<jelly> hrvojem: jesam li otpakirao i složio stol? :-)
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj jos trazis majstora za montiranje stola :)
<jelly> ne
<jelly> nisam ga ni trazio, samo lijen
<hrvojem> ah tako
<SilverSpace> reko da ti pomognemo :) 
<BotaniCar> obrut: ping
<obrut> BotaniCar: pong
<BotaniCar> obrut: imas kakve veze s NetPhone-om ? 
<obrut> neke sitne imam :)
<BotaniCar> Imam rebranding ovdje, prebacili bi telefoniju s jedne firme u drugu, uz zadrzavanje brojeva telefona i bez downtimea. Jel' se to moze i koja je procedura ? 
<BotaniCar> Cimam te jer sam u t-centru dobio jedan info, a od KAM-a drugi :)
<BotaniCar> I, ni jedni mine znaju reci kak to tehnicki izgleda, pa da se pripremim za downtime :)
<obrut> BotaniCar: ako je rijec o doslovno rebrandingu i nitko drugi nece dobiti to "staro" ime, tehnicki gledano, na sustavu bi se mogao zadrzati stari tenantname i samo u crm-u evidentirati da je starni tenantname vezan uz novo ime firme :)
<obrut> a samu struktu baze iskreno ne znam pa nemam pojma da li bi se ista potrgalo da preimenujes naziv tenanta
<BotaniCar> obrut: "stara" firma ostaje i bavi se dijelom posla, u novu selimo sve komunikacije. Efektivno se mijenjaju podaci ( adresa sjedista,vlasnik, OIB, kajaznam kaj).
<BotaniCar> Teta u t-ventru veli da moze, da je downtime znacajan i da im treba 30 dana. KAM veli da moze, bez downtimea i da je stvar samo unosa u CRM :) 
<BotaniCar> Nis, hvala. Izvjestavati cu kad i kaj ce sjebat' :) 
<obrut> pa to se i meni cini, u crm-u promjenis podatke, na samoj servisnoj platformi ostavis stari tenantname
<obrut> dok god netko ima pozveznicu naziv-firme -> naziv tenanta nema problema :)
<obrut> ionako tenantname nekad nema neke konkretne veze s nazivom firme
<BotaniCar> Ja samo znam da u 3 dijela t.ht  korisnickih stranica imam zavedene tri adrese firme ( sve tri krive ) ,a  racun dolazi na cetvrtu. Thus, paranoia
<obrut> :)
<obrut> gle, dok racun (koji se uredno placa) dolazi na dobru adresu, nista drugo nije bitno... ne mora usluga ni radit :)
<jelly> 30 dana :-\
<obrut> ma i tehnicki, cak da treba kreirat novi tenant, obrisat stare brojeve i kreirat nove, ne treba 30 dana :P pa moje skripte to rade :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: za 30 dana prebacis cijelu firmu u VIP, i fiksnu i mobilnu i sve
<SilverSpace> holy o drogi na hrt4
<BotaniCar> jelly: ma, to je PR bull koji mi daju tak da mimogu reci "najavili smo" , kad sjebu banalan postupak koji traje 10 minuta :) 
<SilverSpace> glas za holy
<BotaniCar> Jedini glas koji Holy moze dobiti od mene je "Babo, donesi mi limenku i filter za baklju" :) 
<SilverSpace> pusti ti to ispod ove halje se krije vrag _)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Kaj si ju maznul ? Sve ne vjurem da zakleta HDZara k'o ti nekaj lijepo govori o full-metal-alchemist-holy :) 
<SilverSpace> zakaj sam ja hdz 
<jelly> s obzirom da se vrag takitak vec zna maskirati u bijelo, neki put good guys nose crno i puse cigare
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> vode vode 
<SilverSpace> Pivo je zapravo poput vitamina, samo puno ukusnije!
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/D2gqdFJpl3Y
<datase> YouTube: F1 2015 Japanese GP - Vettel Jokes, Rosberg Gets Angy - 0:00:22 - 30937 views - 145 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lol
<sillyslux> face down, haha
<sillyslux> face down, hands up
<sillyslux> Shipping: May not ship to Croatia, Republic of *jbt zasto?? http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2U-24-Bay-2-5-SAS-SATA-Rackmount-Storage-Server-AIC-2x-Intel-X5560-12GB-RAID-/141781472870
<ivoks> pa zato sto im se ne islpati
<SilverSpace> https://www.plumemudguard.com/product/plume/
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/swFfGr22qgQ
<datase> YouTube: Breakdown of the Plume Mudguard - 0:01:51 - 1057 views - 7 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> fora
<sillyslux> wow
<sillyslux> want
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> 50$
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-29
<dodobas> yutro
<vileni> jutro
<BotaniCar> Zovem KAM-a u t.ht-u , da akj je s papirima koje su mi juce obecali poslati, veli teta "skupljam potrebne podatke, poslati cu vam za 10 minuta" :) 
<BotaniCar> Sto volim kad me lose lazu, ja sam joj dao potrebne podatke - juce :) 
<BotaniCar> Valjda radi od 8, tko stigne kavu popit' za 90 minuta
<vileni> to kad kava nije na radnom mjestu
<BotaniCar> :) Istina, tko ce pit' govno s automata
<vileni> meni su na stolu mis, tipkovnica i kava, inace mi ne radi kompjuter bas najbolje, stalno neke greske izbacuje
<dodobas> BotaniCar: sto je KAM ?
<BotaniCar> Ki akauMt mednazder ! 
<dodobas> ah svasta...
<dodobas> a koji akaunt nije KI ?
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> Svi akaunti su KI, KI je prefiks kojim si akaunat mandzaros osigurava vecu placu - ta, radi nesto strasno vazno :D
<dodobas> e... koji disk SATA/7200 bi preporucili a da je kao spreman za 24/7 upotrebu
<BotaniCar> Sad mi je koka poslala "izjavu" u kojoj mi je predefinirala da trazim nekaj potpuno nevezano uz ono kaj sam joj preko telefona rekao da u stvari zelim :D
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kaj ce disk raditi ? Genericki: WD Red serija 
<vileni> i ja bi rekao red, ili neki hgst ako ih nadjes
<vileni> nije mi jasan purple, po cemu je drukciji od red
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a da taj Red se cini ok
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ako ce disk biti raspoloziv 24/7, ali idle 23/24 , onda uzmi green 
<vileni> osim ako ce biti u raidu, onda trebas paziti na ono parkiranje glave svako toliko
<dodobas> vileni: mislis ako je Idle ?
<vileni> dodobas: citao sam nesto da se to lose ponasa ako je u raidu, ali neznam sad detalje napamet, samo da je dobro iskljuciti
<vileni> ali opet, green nije 7200 ili je?
<BotaniCar> vileni: brijem da su svi 7200, green se samo cesce parkira ( nisam ziher, mogu kasnije baciti oko na datasheet )
<BotaniCar> https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/09/28/web-design-standards/ # napokon zrno razuma, mozda da postam ovo i na gov.hr ?
<vileni> pa bas razmisljam, mozda je doslo vrijeme da i zeleni ne moraju biti spori :)
<dodobas> vileni: da, ako ce ici... Red minimlano
<Mmike> nj
<Mmike> dodobas: imam piton pitanje za tebe
<Mmike> cek da pripremim
<SilverSpace> no da
<Mmike> dodobas: http://jebo.me/pas/8y
<Mmike> dodobas: kako to da je list1 promijenjena
<dodobas> joj... koliko problema u kodu :)
<dodobas> os da redom ? :)
<dodobas> ili ces privatno ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ali ukratko... list1 je promjenjena jer su argumenti 'pass-by-reference' ... odnosno ne radi se kopija 'varijable' unutar tijela funkcije
<dodobas> žiš ?
<dodobas> https://docs.python.org/2.7/faq/programming.html#how-do-i-write-a-function-with-output-parameters-call-by-reference
<dodobas> ok ok... call-by-reference :)
<dodobas> ili ... http://robertheaton.com/2014/02/09/pythons-pass-by-object-reference-as-explained-by-philip-k-dick/
<Mmike> dodobas: da, al' to ne radi za stringove, recimo
<Mmike> znaci, ako modificiram string koji sam tako prebacio funkciji, on nema referencu
<Mmike> lista, pak, ima
<Mmike> btw, kaki problemi u kodu?
<dodobas> string je immutable object...
<dodobas> ako 'promjenis' string ...dobijes novi string objekt
<dodobas> pa ... koristis keyword 'list' za argument name... to je BIG no no
<Mmike> ma to je primjer :)
<Mmike> znas sto je jos veci big nono:
<Mmike> >>> True = False
<Mmike> >>> 
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> dodobas: znaci, 'pravilan' nacin bi bio: list1 = list(extendList(10))
<dodobas> pa ... u pythonu to i nije tako strasno...
<Mmike> onda je list1 nova lista a ne referenda na extendList ?
<dodobas> pa mislim... to je jedan nacin... ali ne bih rekao da je pravilno :0
<Mmike> sto bi ti napravio?
<dodobas> znam da je primjer 'contrived' ali pravo pitanje je koji problem rjesavas
<Mmike> znam da mogu rec: def extendList(val, list=None):
<Mmike> pa onda rec if list=None: list=[]
<Mmike> pa onda imam 'frisku' listu unutra
<Mmike> al' ne zelim to, zelim da ovoj listi mogu pristupat ovak 
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> list() je ok
<dodobas> was ?
<dodobas> koji problem rjesavas ... fak Mmike :)
<Mmike> dobar je ovaj drugi link kaj si dao
<Mmike> pa problem da mi list1 i list3 pokazuje na isti drek
<Mmike> nemam 2 liste, neg imam 2 reference na istu listu
<Mmike> taj dio me totalno zbunio :)
<dodobas> to nije problem, to je posljedica ...
<Mmike> tometo tomuto :)
<Mmike> odnosno:
<Mmike> ako kazem: superlist = [1, 2, 3, 4]
<Mmike> i onda kazem: turbolist = superlist
<Mmike> i onda kazem: superlist.append('pimpek')
<Mmike> promijenila mi se i turbolist
<dodobas> da
<Mmike> i ono sto u biti moram je: turbolist=list(superlist)
<Mmike> i onda imam 2 odvojene liste
<Mmike> right?
<dodobas> jos da kazes koji problem rjesavas :)
<Mmike> ili ima pravedniji nacin?
<Mmike> pa hocu imat dve liste
<Mmike> ne dve reference na istu listu 
<dodobas> pa da ... ali to mozda nije efikasno ... ako su liste velike ...
<Mmike> efikasno je, jer svaka ide na svoj CPU i svaki CPU radi svoju briju
<Mmike> i uopce liste su iste samo u pocetku
<Mmike> kasnije su to dve razlicite list
<Mmike> liste
<dodobas> svaka ide na svoj CPU? :)
<Mmike> svaka ide na svoj cpu :)
<dodobas> ako bas zelis kopiju nekog objekta... postoji copy modul ... 
<dodobas> https://docs.python.org/2/library/copy.html
<Mmike> aha, osh rec da ce mi list(mojalista) bit sporo ak je lista glomazna
<dodobas> pa ne znam... uglavnom izbjegavam radit s listama
<Mmike> pa s cim radis onda?
<dodobas> mogu testirat... ako bas hoces ...
<dodobas> ako imam neki iterabilni objekt (kao lista) onda koristim itertools modul ... 
<dodobas> ako trebam kopiju... postoji 'tee' funkcija
<dodobas> https://docs.python.org/2/library/itertools.html#itertools.tee
<dodobas> pa napravim 'n' istih 'listi' koje onda obradujem kako hocu... na kraju ... kako su ti generatori neovisni... na kraju obrade mogu konstruirati liste... ili nove generator
<dodobas> zato pitah... koji problem rjesavas :)
<Mmike> pa koke su te tvoje 'liste' da moras tak raditi?
<dodobas> pa i nije toliko bitno... svaka lista zauzme memoriju ... ako ne mora ... cemu onda :) ?
<jelly> koke?
<Mmike> zato kaj je 20 bajtova :)
<Mmike> ili 200 bajtova
<Mmike> ili pol kilobajta :)
<Mmike> nije 20 megabajta
<Mmike> ili 500 megabajta :)
<jelly> 20 po 20, mozilla firefox 
<dodobas> Mmike: samo malo shitfaš kako razmisljas ... ne radis vise s listom... nego s vrijednoscu ...
<dodobas> pa onda imas 'pipeline funkcija koje rade s vrijednostima' koje mozes jednostavno 'spajat'
<dodobas> a druge strane i testirati
<Mmike> dodobas: i onda mi dodje openstack baja i kaze 'kakve ti gljive jedes' :)
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> nisam opce bio svjestan tog 
<Mmike> fino me ugrizlo :)
<dodobas> Mmike: onda mu kazes... slusaj ... los si covjek, odi se procitaj nesto o Pythonu... pa mi onda pricaj ... :P
<Mmike> dodobas: to ne ide tak :)
<jelly> skriptu napisao prije par mjeseci i jebomepas ak je vise razumijem
<Mmike> jelly: perl, a? :)
<dodobas> gle.. ide... sporo al ide... :)
<jelly> Mmike: bash od 10 redova
<Mmike> jelly: lose si napisao onda :)
<dodobas> jel radi, jel ima testove, jel ima kometare... sta serese onda...
<Mmike> dodobas: ti si namcor :)
<dodobas> que ?
<Mmike> NAM-COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR! :)
<Mmike> di cemo danas na hambe-brurger?
<Mmike> ima onaj all-star, al' je malo daleko, neznam jel' ti se pedalira do tamo
<Mmike> jesi opce bajsiklom?
<dodobas> Mmike: http://staznaci.com/namcor ?
<Mmike> "čovek loših moralnih osobina"
<Mmike> LOOOOOOOOOOOL :)
<Mmike> namcor, u mom kontekstu, je gundjalo
<Mmike> nemres tak
<Mmike> tam ima 52345243 dvelopera i njih oko 500 koji ti mogu dat +1
<Mmike> i ak tam napises 'go read python docs' dobit ces -1 i ignor na dva mjeseca
<Mmike> pa onda suplajaj nesto u apstrim
<dodobas> i to znaci sto ?
<Mmike> to znaci da se ti nebi snasao ko openstack developer
<jelly> Mmike: ak je on namćor šta sam onda ja?!
<dodobas> jer ... placaju me da radim, ali mi ne dopustaju da radim ?
<Mmike> dodobas: pa, nemres radit kak hoces
<dodobas> Mmike: ne znam... imam i neke druge ponude za danas... javim jos :)
<Mmike> neg kak ti vele
<dodobas> Mmike: mogu... polako... :)
<Mmike> to je k'o da gradimo kucu i ti velis 'zbuka s ene mece tak nego ovak'
<Mmike> i sad, imas ti dobre razloge zakaj je to tak
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> 22 kuce smo izgradili onak
<Mmike> i sad ti dodjes i kazes 'na, to tak ili necu metat'
<dodobas> vjeruj mi da dodjem tamo... svi bi radili kako ja kazem... za 6 mjeseci :)
<Mmike> dobit ces 'ok, nemoj metat, aj bok'
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ok, ti si velik
<Mmike> pa te se ljudi boje :)
<Mmike> jelly: jos razmisljam koji bih epitet tebi nadjenuo :)
<Mmike> jelly: nekak mi 'micica' prvo pada na pamet, al... :)
<Mmike> dodobas: kad ces znat? Di su ponude? Jel' neka hrana? Jel' mogu i ja?
<Mmike> ocajan sam :)
<dodobas> i nebih rekao... necu metat... nego ovo su problemi s vasim nacinom ... can you disprove me ?
<dodobas> za takve stvari uvijek ima nacina... pa cak i kada je argument 'we need to releae this, like, yesterday' :)
<Mmike> da, ima
<Mmike> kad vas ima 10
<Mmike> ili 20
<Mmike> kad vas ima par tisuca, onda nije bas tak jednostavno
<dodobas> Mmike: pa onak... takve se stvari rjesavaju konvencijama...
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> al' kad si mali miro onda nemas bas puno glasa u tome :)
<Mmike> pogotovo kad nisi svjestan da "listNew = listOrig" napravi samo referencu na listu, a ne novu listu :D
<dodobas> bilo je prije ovako... the new bible says ... do it like this .. i takve se stvari vrlo lako naprave za vrijeme code reviewa...
<Mmike> dodobas: uz duzno postovanje, nemas pojma o cem pricas :) scope projekta je pre veliki da se takve stvari rade 'vrlo lako'
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko xchat
<Mmike> erm, hexchat?
<jelly> da
<jelly> oba čak
<dodobas> Mmike: drugim rijecima... ako se nitko ne bavi tim stvarim... projekt je davno osudjen na propast... jer za sljeseci release ce trebati jos dodatnih 2000 programera...
<Mmike> dodobas: tako je, zato openstack i postoji sve ove godine i raste i to sve
<Mmike> u biti propada :D
<dodobas> a vjerujem da je sve mogla napraviti skupina od 20 kvalitetnijih ljudi... u kracem roku naravno :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> samo, velim - opet nemas pojma o cem pricas :)
<Mmike> krivo
<Mmike> samo, velim opet - nemas pojma o cem pricas
<dodobas> Mmike: s druge strane... tvoja je obaveza da se educiras... da 'rastes' kao developer ... a ne da radis kao sto si radio i prije 15g u pehappeju i perlu :P
<Mmike> sve to stoji
<Mmike> ja samo osporavam tvoj 'to je u kurcu to se tak ne radi' stav
<Mmike> jer, nije u kurcu, i moze se raditi na 1001 nacin
<Mmike> ovi su izabrali taj
<Mmike> i nemrem to sad promijenit jer mi patch nece bit prihvacen
<jelly> moze se radit na x nacina, samo neki su bolji :-)
<Mmike> jer opce nemam scope sto drugo bih mogao potrgati
<BotaniCar> "ti si los covjek, odi citat o pajtonu" "nekak mi 'micica' prvo pada na pamet" :) ovaj kanal je nacionalno blago vrednije od one vucedolske ili kajaznamkakve golubice :) 
<Mmike> ja sam siguran da bi ti, dodobas, da pogledas openstekov sors rekao 'pppppft, to je govno, ja s tim necu imat posla' :)
<Mmike> to to je k'o magento ili joomla ili openerp
<Mmike> govno je
<Mmike> ogromno govno
<Mmike> al' nema volje niti mogucnosti to napisati se iznova
<Mmike> pa se popravlja kak se moze
<dodobas> Mmike: gle za novac ... progutam ja svasta... ali stav promjenit necu :)
<Mmike> a neke stvari se ne diraju, jos
<BotaniCar> Mmike: njaske, to je kao kad Milanovic veli da za nekaj nema politicke volje, a on je politicka volja :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: oh, ti, iskusni developeru :)
<Mmike> to k'o da ja idem pricat kak se autoceste trebaju radit
<Mmike> ili financirat
<Mmike> i da nam trebaju vinjete
<Mmike> i da smo glupi kaj imamo naplatu cestarine
<Mmike> a ubiti nemam pojma o cem pricam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: izgalamio sam se, s pravom, na vise developera nego bi mislio :D
<Mmike> sam laprdam, jer, eto, tak,... mogu :)
<dodobas> Mmike: imas sve vise sanse, za resolvanje fooda
<Mmike> jelda
<Mmike> samo su tvoje sanse sve manje i manje :)
<dodobas> :P
<Mmike> valjda cemo se nac na nekoj mjeri zajednickoj :)
<Mmike> e, osh da donesem i trinidad scorpion, da probamo? :)
<Mmike> to je, onak, URNEBESNO JEBENO LJUTO :D
<dodobas> Mmike: znas... drzim i Python tecajeve ... ako ti treba ... povoljno :P
<Mmike> 'how to use orm properly' :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa... sad ... jesam li spreman za taj GMO ?
<Mmike> mislim da trinidad scorpion nije GMO
<Mmike> (na stranu to sto GMO koristimo stoljecima i nismo nikad prije srali oko toga :D )
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj je prosla sezona lubenica, to mi je omiljeni GMO pokazni artikl 
<dodobas> ja sam bio negdje citao da je '.... Scorpion' GMO
<dodobas> kad bijah istrazivao o Bhut Jolokia
<Mmike> ama, sve je gmo
<Mmike> svako krizanje/cijepljenje je gmo
<dodobas> Mmike: dakle ... jos ako me ti odhebes... ja ostajem gladan 
<Mmike> gle
<Mmike> dodobas: http://allstarfoodzagreb.com/
<dodobas> Mmike: je, ali bitan je proces... jel to radis uz pomoc nekog 'carriera' i.e. bakterije ... ili krizas 'mutacijom'
<Mmike> koliko ti treba do tamo?
<dodobas> 10minuta...
<Mmike> dodobas: yup, upravo procitao - GMO je genetski modifcirano, ali biotehnologijom
<Mmike> ne 'arhaickim metodama' poput 'selctive breedinga' ili cega vec
<Mmike> al' znam da su moji baka i djed jos kupovali sjemenje, tamo, 80tih, sto je bilo genetski modificirano
<Mmike> znaci, nije da je djed krizao sljivu i breskvu
<Mmike> nego je bas kupio sljeme sljiskve :)
<Mmike> sljibrve :)
<Mmike> bresljka
<dodobas> da... i bolje to nego ... lubeTune ... krizanca Tune i Lubenice ... pa se sad lubenica koristi za proizvodnju ulja :P
<Mmike> dodobas: ok, onda za 10 minuta? gladan?
<BotaniCar> http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/09/29/us-volkswagen-emissions-idUSKCN0RP14U20150929 # Archer's group found that some Mercedes, BMW, and Peugeot cars used 50 percent more fuel on the road than in the lab, guzzling gas at a much higher rate than their owners might have anticipated given the companies claims.
<dodobas> aahaha. ovaj allstarfood ... ima cudne meta tagove ... <meta property="og:title" content="Eatery | Responsive Restaurant Website" />
<dodobas> Mmike: moze...
<BotaniCar> joj, kak se ovo fino zahuktalo, ima da svi propadnu, ce samo KIA da ostane :D
<Mmike> i Mazda!
<dodobas> pa e Kia ... just enough :)
<dodobas> (ne znam koji im je slogan)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<dodobas> Mmike: ja se krecem...
<Mmike> dodobas: sam ehere
<BotaniCar> Obama Using Mars Water To Give Himself Satanic Power # steta kaj nemam vise vremena , samo bi zutu stampu citao , urnebes :) 
<Hrki> jelly: ti radis u iskonu pa me zanima ak to znas, znaci sve serije za kupljene hbo i slicne pakete su prevedene ?
 * BotaniCar snorts laughing :) 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: daj ga uzicaj titlove, da ih turimo na podnapisi.net :D
<Hrki> BotaniCar: kaj ne koristis prijevodi-online za serije? :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: strimam samo ono za kaj mi popcorn/XBMC sami ponude titlove, ne pitam od kud dolaze :) Zadnje kad mi je trebalo sam koristio podnapise, pa sam ih naveo :) 
<Hrki> cisto da znas ako ti ikad zatreba da imas taj sajt, specijaliziran za serije XD
<Hrki> jest da su u Å¡trajku sad XD
<BotaniCar> hmm, se daju prijevodi-online pristekati kao izvor u XBMC ? 
<jelly> Hrki: ne znam, ali mislim da prijevodi dolaze skupa sa sadrzajem
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: svi prevodi oneline su i na drugom servius onaj open frre nesto 
<SilverSpace> inije vise xbmc nego kodi :P
<BotaniCar> Nije kapa nego seshir, da :) 
<BotaniCar> #onokad das otkaz \o/ 
<BotaniCar> I'M FREE !
<SilverSpace> opensuptitle 
<SilverSpace> moram danas naci arenu sport jebes hrt nema utakmice
<Hrki> BotaniCar: kaj si dal otkaz?
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma kakve utakmice ... ajd... 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nema mu sefice na poslu :)
<Hrki> uff, zensko sef, jebemti...
<SilverSpace> dodobas: derbi kola lige prvaka :)
<Hrki> to je valjda fuckin hard
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ma ima sigurno neke golotinje negdje, mani se tih utakmica...
<dodobas> e Mmike ... znas sto ... ja cu se malo zaigrat s onom idejom... pa kad dodjem do baze... javim se :)
<Mmike> dodobas: zagolicali te Trinidadi?:)
<dodobas> Mmike: sve je jos mutno :)
<Mmike> meni je sad toplo u zelucu :)
<dodobas> ima taj neki šmek ... teško je opisati
<dodobas> meni na neko mlijeko... sta ja znam ...
<vileni> ide tko na webcampzg?
<dodobas> vileni: imas koju Å¡aru, extra za upad ?
<vileni> dodobas: nope, ja dobio free jer firma sponzorira
<dodobas> pa ako neces ici :)
<dodobas> zvat cu se ja 'mileni'... nije problem
<vileni> dodobas: bilo je "pitanje" da li zelimo ici, tako da idem :)
<dodobas> vileni: a gle...meni stvarno nije problem ako se ti predmislis... :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: pecivo pletenica :) http://s6.gigacircle.com/media/s6_55e148f8ee477.jpg
<dodobas> SilverSpace: eto... to neces vidjeti na areni sport...
<vileni> dodobas: jedino ako se zaposlis tu do vikenda :)
<Mmike> http://alpinelinux.org/about/
<dodobas> Mmike: a e... a sto onda poslije ?
<dodobas> apk install ime_paketa 
<Mmike> poslije?
<dodobas> ime_paketa not found :)
<dodobas> grije da... grije li ga grije...
<Mmike> :) bas me zanima kaki ce istovar bit :)
<dodobas> moglo bi biti jako dobro
<hrvojem> vileni: idem ja 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: otvorili smo jos jednu firmu, na staroj ostaje infrastruktura, u novu idu usluge, i ja :) 
<vileni> hrvojem: imas predavanje ili samo kao gledatelj? :)
<hrvojem> kao gledatelj
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jos ne znam kak da otvorim obrt i nekak spasim dio love od drzave, sve kaj bi si spremio isplacivanjem dobiti, manjom prijavom itd mi pojedu servisi koje trenutno nemam ( morao bi si racunovodicu platit i tak to ) 
<Mmike> servisi koje trenutno nemas?
 * Mmike mora nest obavit :)
<BotaniCar> Pa da, sad radim za firmu i samo trebam doci na posao i raditi za placu. Sam svoj bi morao, u najmanju ruku, imati nekog da mi vodi racunovodstvo.
<BotaniCar> Jel to mmike rekao da mu se se*e od moje price ? :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: meni je tako zvucalo, ali htio sam biti pristojan :)
<BotaniCar> Thx, vileni ! 
 * BotaniCar ide uloviti Mmiketa IRL i obrisati mu guzicu :)
<obrut> ajme
<obrut> BotaniCar: kak ti se da upustat u rasprave s nekim woobijem, vasom i ekipom ? :) ja sam skoro vasi na jedan post odgovorio, al se suzdrzavam... a ovaj woobie mi se cini malo isfrustriran
<BotaniCar> obrut: da nemam vremena, ne bi :) Buduci imam .. jeb'ga, uvijek sam bio slab na hendikepirane osobe :) 
<obrut> :)
<obrut> ja sam vec vasi iso odgovorit na to koji OS koriste u HT-u pa na kraju nisam stisno send :)
<vileni> a koji koriste? :)
<obrut> pa najbolji, windows xp :)
<BotaniCar> Hahaha, dobro je,nisam jedini koji se u zadnji cas sjeti da nije dobro hraniti trolove :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: hvala :)
<BotaniCar> Koliko dugo otvoreno pakiranje hrenoFki smije stajati u dubokosmrznutom ?
<BotaniCar> kupio, otvorio, pojeo pol , smrznuo 
<obrut> pojeo pol ? pa koliki je to paket ? ja sam obicno pojeo cijeli :) u ono doba dok sam jeo to smece
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, kakve su to hrenovke .. nisam mogao vjerovati :) Pocelo je tak' da sam bio sam doma i ciljano kupio tuce razlicitih junkfood namirnica da prezivim tjedan. Hrenovke su bile malo cudno pakirane .. ok, bio sam lakom i kupio pakiranje od 1kg. Stavim si 6 hrenovki u lonac u kojem inace kuham grah, kuha se to, pogledam za par minuta - PUN LONAC JEBENIH HRENOVKI :) 
<BotaniCar> Dobile su ~6x na volumenu ! :) 
<vileni> jos jedan razlog vise za zabrinuti se :)
<BotaniCar> Izgledale su kao duple debrecinke, svaka :D
<BotaniCar> Ma, hebe mi se, bile su fine. Stvar je u tome da mi je ostatak smrznut od onda i nemam muda odmrznuti i skuhati ih :) 
<BotaniCar> Ajde, vi sto ste redovno studirali ste i gora go*na jeli, koliko dugo smiju biti smrznute ? :D
<vileni> nikad nisam smrzavao hrenovke
<vileni> doduse, nisam ni studirao
<BotaniCar> To ti je :) 
<vileni> triple monitor for laptop http://www.ubergizmo.com/2015/07/slidenjoy-portable-rotating-dual-monitor/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<ivoks> ha
<ivoks> ss
<ivoks> umjesto netstata
<ivoks> skroz zaboravio
#ubuntu-hr 2015-09-30
<ivoks> Mmike: si vidio ovo?
<ivoks> From: "Amazon.de" <promotion5@amazon.de>
<ivoks> Subject: Amazon.de now available in English
<ivoks> Received-SPF: Pass
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro
<BotaniCar> koji je kufer "geoclue-master" ( ubuntu 15 ) 
<BotaniCar> Oh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2000108&highlight=geoclue
<BotaniCar> "Because geoclue has been intertwined with indicator-datetime, you won't be able to see the time in Ubuntu anymore" :) 
<BotaniCar> Dobro, pa ovo je gore od windowsa 
<obrut> frajer je malo zabrijao
<jelly> ajd nesto dobro od amazona
<jelly> ivoks: doduse izgleda kao da je progurano kroz translate.g.c ;-)
<jelly> Sorry, this Seller doesn’t deliver to nach Kroatien
<ivoks> Because geoclue has been intertwined with indicator-datetime, you won't be able to see the time in Ubuntu anymore. To overcome this, you can download the original sources (https://launchpad.net/indicator-date...-0.3.94.tar.gz) of indicator-datetime, replace "src/datetime-service.c", "configure.ac" and "configure.ac" by the ones located in the archive here: http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/18551510/file.html.
<ivoks>  Then offcourse, recompile it and install it.
<ivoks> hahahaha
<ivoks> 1) instalirajte softver koji prati gdje ste
<ivoks> 2) onda instalirajte ove random alate umjesto sata, kako bi se geolokacija pokretala svaki put kada se ulogirate
<dodobas> yutro
<ivoks> ah, 'uklonite'
<ivoks> al... zanimljivo
<ivoks> http://geoip.ubuntu.com/lookup
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> necu imenovati
<ivoks> ali jedan fakultet u zagrebu je napravio nove web stranice ovih dana
<ivoks> i, ok, nisu potpune i daju link na stare web stranice
<ivoks> ali ta nepopunjenost govori o cemu se u biti na fakultetima radi
<ivoks> naime, sve stranice kojima je cilj samohvala su, naravno, popunjene
<ivoks> stranice koje se odnose na natjecaje i slicne gluposti su - popunjene
<dodobas> ivoks: a link ?
<ivoks> ali niti jedna stranica vezana za studente i studij jos nije gotova
<ivoks> dodobas: rekao sam da necu imenovati
<dodobas> ma e... tko si ti da ih stitis... osim ako nisi direktno ukljucen u 'problem' tj ako je init.hr izradio stranice :)
<dodobas> onda razumijem... ali inace... 
<ivoks> nije init.hr radio stranice :)
<ivoks> ali nije ni firma koja ih je radila direktno kriva
<ivoks> taj fakultet ima svog web urednika koji ima nalog sto i kako raditi
<dodobas> bez linka ... samo si 'Å¡um' na kanalu ...
<ivoks> dakle, zvucim kao ti ;)
<dodobas> šum je u oku onoga tko sluša ...
<ivoks> bit ce da je smjena dekana, pa se brze bolje morala napraviti nova stranica
<ivoks> bez obzira na bilo sto
<ivoks> sto je krivo na ovoj slici?
<ivoks> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/12030403_10207864460909923_8277583225652569165_o.jpg
<dodobas> cijene ? :)
<ivoks> cijene su vise manje ok
<ivoks> ali mediteranska salata
<ivoks> sa avokadom
<ivoks> pa dobro, koji k
<ivoks> super mi je kako se hotel opisuje kako ima mediteranski stih
<ivoks> u atriju vodopadi i prasumsko bilje, ni m od masline ili s od smokve
<ivoks> 'merica!
<ivoks> uuuu... znam tko ce poceti krsiti zakone RH:
<ivoks> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/t31.0-8/12068642_546285715529203_4918448413839017196_o.jpg
<ivoks> ajme...
<ivoks> ovaj cvetojevic je opsjednut teslom
<ivoks> sad cu ga zajebavat :) da vidimo hoce li nasjest
<ivoks> veli on 'I tako, dok su Europa i Japan spavali'
<ivoks> i stavi link na tesla model x
<ivoks> 'Da, dok su dizajneri spavali, ameri su izbacili jos jednu rugobu na trziste'
<ivoks> https://cdn2.vox-cdn.com/thumbor/6iZb_yLn6rAQIOQFkRWaS8EYYNs=/1020x0/cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/4109332/tesla-model-x-launch-031-2040.0.jpg
<ivoks> ovo je definicija za 'ja nemam stila'
<ivoks> idiotizam u americi me svaki put iznova odusevi
<ivoks> jucer je na tv-u bio breaking news
<ivoks> upozorenje: flat screen televizori su mogu nagnuti lako pasti na vas ili vase dijete
<ivoks> 'lako nagnuti i'
<ivoks> pas masters koja retardacija
<jelly> pa, odgajaju bedastu populaciju koja se ne moze koherentno buniti
<ivoks> http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/hazy-conditions-could/2156052.html
<ivoks> taj divan istok...
<dodobas> Strange Loop - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2Aa4PivG0g&list=PLcGKfGEEONaCIl5eU53uPBnRJ9rbIH32R
<datase> YouTube: "I See What You Mean" by Peter Alvaro - 0:52:29 - 3237 views - 59 likes / 1 dislikes
<dodobas> sigurno ce se naci nesto ...
<BotaniCar> oh, sutra novi ( v9 ) odoo dolazi
<ivoks> jel... jel donosi nesto novo? :)
<BotaniCar> Sve :) Meni je bitno kaj su , valjda, sredili multicompany setup, imam ( mislim, imas i ti ) , 4 firme za vodit' kroz njega, do sad mi je to bio sex, mozda mi kaj olaksaju
<BotaniCar> https://www.odoo.com/slides/slide/keynote-odoo-9-new-features-201
<dodobas> BotaniCar: jel jos uvijek imaju 'paid' migration support ?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: da, ako imas stvar hostanu kod njih, ako si selfhosted, onda trebas kontaktirati partnere
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a jel znas koliko je tesko imati jednostavno knjigovodstvo za udrugu kroz odoo ?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ja sam silom usao u taj svijet i nish ne kuzim o nicem, bilo mi je tesko zbog toga. App sam po sebi vec ima i neku RRIF sprancu pa nekom tko se kuzi ne bi smjelo biti bed to voditi. naravno, azuriranje zakonske regulative je posao za sebe i to moras sam.
<dodobas> ah well, tnx
<ivoks> o jebo te tehnologija zelena
<ivoks> nijemci imaju 25.000 vjetroelektrana kojima uskoro istice rok trajanja
<ivoks> i u njih se ne mogu ugraditi nove turbine, a odrzavanje starih nije isplativo
<ivoks> 25.000 stupova
<ivoks> 25.000 vjetrenjaca
<ivoks> s kojima ne znaju sto bi
<BotaniCar> De link, ne mogu vjerovati da je to osmislio inzinjer koji nije razmisljao o zamjeni pokretnih dijelova .. uzas 
<ivoks> potrebno je vise energije da se turbina sagradi i razgradi nego li sto ona proizvede struje
<ivoks> mahahahahahahaha
<BotaniCar> ahahhahaha
<ivoks> http://oilprice.com/Alternative-Energy/Wind-Power/Germany-Now-Faced-With-Thousands-Of-Aging-Wind-Farms.html
<ivoks> Even if around 30 percent of U.S. wind turbines need decommissioning in the next five to ten years, the total decommissioning costs could reach up to $1 billion (when we consider a decommissioning rate of $55,000 and above per turbine).
<BotaniCar> 34 kilodolara za zamjenu turbine, majko mila. 
<ivoks> ne za zamjenu
<ivoks> za rusenje
<ivoks> nasa jedina nada je http://www.iter.org/
<ivoks> ove 'obnovljive izvore' treba zaboraviti
<BotaniCar> na dva mjesta navode trosak, ja sam se referencirao na onaj prvi. Doduse, "Moreover, the second hand market for the discarded wind farms is flourishing in Asia, Russia, Eastern Europe and Latin America"
<ivoks> ne zato sto su losi, vec zato sto su ljudi jos uvijek nesposobni
<Hrki> pa velim vam da nema do ugljena :D
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tokamak
<ivoks> to je buducnost
<ivoks> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DEMO
<Hrki> takoje, fuzija / fisija je prava stvar
<Hrki> jebes ti ove energije plime, oseke, meseca
<BotaniCar> Kakve CPU coolere danas proizvode, sve me strah kad ih vidim :) http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/cpu-air-cooler/v8-gts/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: taj se cooler zove 'nesh me odprasit, nikad, nikad' :)
<BotaniCar> Uzas, izgleda kao fetus nekog transformera, samo bi cekao kad ce razdrapati kuciste, izletiti kroz zid van i krenuti u potragu za "sparkom" 
<Hrki> haha, fakat :D
<Hrki> isti je
<Hrki> evo vidis, isti problem se javljo i onim starijim avionima, hlađenje :)
<Hrki> umjesto da naprave procesore koji se ne griju, sad ce cooler biti veći od kompa
<BotaniCar> pa, rade procesore koji se manje griju ( po coreu), bed je kaj gomilaju coreove kao da nema sutra :)
<Hrki> pa to mi je slicno kak dok rade aute sa 500konja, pa di da to vozim? :D
<Hrki> kupim ga i onda da iznajmim aerodrom?
<BotaniCar> E! Ako hocu s svojim autom od 500 konja na Grobnik, kome se najavim i koliko me kosta da se vozikam tamo 2h ?
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a nekim talijanima... :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imas auto od 500 konja?
<Mmike> i dalje imam temperaturu
<Mmike> ivoks me zapljuvao 
<ivoks> bas...
<ivoks> ja brijem da (sam) ima(o) upalu pluca
<ivoks> bah
<ivoks> imao ili jos uvijek imam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam, ali kad Hrki kupi mislim ga mititi da me vozi ! 
<ivoks> joj, ovi tesla fanatici
<ivoks> gori su od apple fanatika
<ivoks> pa na kaj te tesle lice s onim 200cm TVom na sredisnjoj ploci
<BotaniCar> kaj opet novi openstack ? Cu morati zaboraviti sve sto sam znao o prosloj verziji,ili ce bar dio vrijediti ? :)
<BotaniCar> ( rantam zbog https://www.mirantis.com/blog/53-things-new-openstack-liberty/?utm_content=buffer1cad4 )
<Mmike> ivoks: si pio antibijotike
<Mmike> meni veli zena da je viroza
<Mmike> i da lezim i odmaram
<BotaniCar> Meni svi samo govore da se jos jace primim posla, nitko me ne salje u krevet :( 
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> nisam ni doktoru isao
<ivoks> pocelo je kao temperatura, smrcanje i tako to
<ivoks> a onda sam poceo suho kasljati
<ivoks> i sad nema temperature, nosa ni nicega
<ivoks> samo suhi kasalj
<ivoks> http://www.seebiz.eu/strucnjaci-otkrili-ono-sto-slavonci-odavno-znaju-slanina-je-zdrava/ar-120701/
<ivoks> u to ime, vrijeme je za ustati iz kreveta
<ivoks> i pojesti nesto slanine
<ivoks> :D
<BotaniCar> seebiz mi postaje newsbar-ast :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> bemti ... zjevvvv
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<vileni> kao da netko ugasi irc oko pola 5
<Vlado9A3CY> a kaj moreš
<Mmike> veli cokolinda 'Madjarska je uvijek bila prijatelj Hrvatske' :)
<Mmike> Osim u II svj ratu.
<Mmike> A i prije smo isto prijateljevali :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pa valjda ona zna :D
<Mmike> mrzim esata ladice
<Mmike> ovo je treca
<Mmike> i opet greske
<jelly> a usb3?
<Mmike> kabl mi je pre iza
<Mmike> moram kupit onaj drek sto u 3.5' utor turnem
<Mmike> igustin, !
 * igustin Å¡tuc
<igustin> Mmike: koji ti je sad? :P :D
<igustin> prdne i zbriše
<Mmike> eto sad na
<Mmike> pobjego :)
<Mmike> cim ga trazis nesto, on pobjegne :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-01
<VjetarSaSunca> jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: za koga ti agitiraš? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> http://www.story.hr/pink-story-sandra-perkovic-skinula-se-s-razlogom-265869
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/11700776_760146607430863_6190270902993986055_o.jpg
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> VjetarSaSunca: ke?
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: pratim tvoj rad već decenijama hahaha
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: vidio sam onu tvoju rafalnu paljbu na twitteru
<SilverSpace> aa i za crnog vraga samo da ova crveno cetnicka gamad ode
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ups ne smije se politika na kanalu :)
<VjetarSaSunca> SilverSpace: kako ne smije politika? Zabranjeni su samo narodnjaci i kriptovalute :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/cafe/cure-su-okrutne-od-malih-nogu/
<Mmike> BotaniCar!
<Mmike> BotaniCar: di kod nas radim aktivaciju windowsa prek telefoona? recimo ak reinstaliram laptop s istim keyem i to?
<vileni> koliko bi cca bio repozitorij za trusty 64bit pakete?
<SilverSpace> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<SilverSpace> miš maš
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad u windowsima dodjes do te faze i kazes " i want to activate my sheet over telephone" dobijes izbornik za zemlju u kojoj obavljas aktivaciju. Kad odaberes, da ti kratku uputu da nazoves MS , i da ti broj telefona. Ne znam na pamet
<BotaniCar> vileni: razmatras local repo ? 
<jelly> jel hr.archive.u.c nepouzdan ili sta?
<BotaniCar> ja jucer azurirao par kanti, sve je bilo OK 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, nije, ali to je druga prica (nvidia driveri <3 )
<jelly> kad virtualiziram debian/arch/cpan/kernel mirror i prebacim na nelokalni storiĐ bit Će mjesta i za buntu
<jelly> oops, ECHAN
<BotaniCar> Nije , nije, iz gud njuz ! :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: jel tajna koliko bendvita mjesecno vam pojede imanje javnog repoa ?
<jelly> iskreno pojma nemam, zanemarivo malo
<jelly> kak se zove onaj kufer za analizu apache logova
<Mmike> jelly: webalizer?
<Mmike> jelly: visitors ?
<Mmike> jelly: webdruid? :)
<Mmike> wwwstat? 
<Mmike> koji? :)
<jelly> moze. 
<Mmike> vileni: cijeli mirror ubuntua ti je ispod 2 tere
<jelly> 2TB??  Pa koliko ima releasova koji se održavaju
<Mmike> vileni: iako mislim da ti u biti zelis apt-cacher-ng
<BotaniCar> webalizer <3 Odem nedavno na neku CARNETovu edukaciju, tema - analiza logova. Skuzim da se i dalje koriste isti alati k'o pred 10 godina :( 
<Mmike> jelly: pa, precise, trusty, vivid i wily
<vileni> Mmike: ja zelim samo trusty 64bit pakete
<BotaniCar> jelly: si probao kad ovo http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man1/visitors.1.html ? 
<Mmike> vileni: zelis i allarch pakete :)
<Mmike> vileni: kaj ti fali apt-cacheru?
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne
<vileni> Mmike: treba mi moj repo 
<Mmike> vileni: smijem pitam zakaj?
<jelly> Mmike: to su samo 4, jel ima vise arhitektura od debiana ili sta?  Ne kuzim di bi otislo 500GB na 4 rilisa
<jelly> na svaki* rilis
<Mmike> pa cuj
<Mmike> nakoti se :0
<Mmike> eo tjeram ndcu po mirroru
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet :)
<jelly> debian je onak... ~50-100GB po arhitekturi i rilisu, ~1TB sve skupa a ima desetak arhitektura
<dodobas> Mmike: sto je 'ndcu' ?
<jelly> i 3 rilisa cca, ne racunam oldoldstable 
<Mmike> dodobas: eh, kad nemas apt-cache search :)
<Mmike> jelly: mislim da i ubuntua ima tak malo ak ne racunas universe/multiverse
<dodobas> pa ... da si napisao ... nCdu ... a ne nDcu ... mozda bi i skuzio :P
<hrvojem> vileni: za lokalnni repo najlakse ti je slozit s apt-mirror 
<jelly> Mmike: ti si svjestan da su universe i multiverse direktno importani iz debiana, kojeg ima duplo manje ukupno
<Mmike> dodobas: lol :D
<Mmike> dodobas: rano jutro :)
<Mmike> ma, lokalni mirorr je pila, ak imas malo strojeva. mi imamo testni openstack za nas di ekipa stalno dize stotine virtualki, i sve se opsluzulu s lokalno apt-cachera
<Mmike> stvar radi odlicno
<Mmike> neki koriste i squid-deb-proxy, al' meni se taj ne svidja, expirea stvari iz cachea i onda ih moras opet downloadirat svako toliko
<Mmike> jelly: ne znam sto da ti kazem :) pricekajmo malo, pa cemo vidjeti
<Mmike> mama donjela cvaraka
<hrvojem> Mmike: meni je nezgodno sto ne skuzi kad je paket updejtan
<hrvojem> jer bude ista verzija 
<Mmike> hrvojem: kak mislis, apdejtan a ista verzija?
<jelly> hrvojem: ako je ista verzija, onda ne radite dobro pakete
<Mmike> pa kak ti apt onda zna da mora skinut novi paket ?
<hrvojem> koristim to kad testiram pakete
<Mmike> da, nesmije bit ista verzija
<jelly> nemoj, ni tad
<Mmike> pa i ja, zato imam ~mario.test.001, 002, 003
<jelly> ^^
<hrvojem> nda pa necu dizat verziju eksterno  ako nadjem neki bug
<jelly> hoces
<Mmike> trebao bi, da
<hrvojem> pa znam, ali sta ce korisniku build -23, kad nije vidio ni prva 22
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: taj stav govori da nije "ako nadjem bug" nego "kad 54x nadjem bug" :) 
<jelly> osim ak ne testiras striktno svaki put u novom chrootu/kontenjeru, dpkg se sjebe i koristi stare inst. skripte
<jelly> hrvojem: nemoj -23 nego -0.1, -0.2 ... -0.23 i kad ide vani -1
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: ma nije tako cesto, ali se dogodi tu i tamo
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa kaj ima veze? bitno da kad mu dodje nova verzija da ju skine. tak svejedno dal' je nakon .22 isao .25 ili .92
<jelly> jedino sigurno je uvijek, al ono, uvijek povecat verziju paketa
<jelly> a to sto ce se ponekad rilisat 6.3.0.15-0.3, jebgasad
<Mmike> cvarci + habanero
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> od-li-cno!
<Mmike> jelly: ncdu nabrijao 900 giga za sad
<hrvojem> jelly: ima to smisla, ali nezgodno mi je dodavat jos i to na kraj
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa kaj ti pbuilder/sbuild/kajvec to ne naprave za tebe?
<hrvojem> npr, za percona server zadnja verzija je ps-5.6.26-74.0 i jos da dodajem build verziju na kraj bi bila kobasica
<hrvojem> pa stavi
<Mmike> joj kak cu ja tebe utlacit sutra s perconom i paketiranjem, nisi svjestan :)
<hrvojem> jel mi jedemo onda sutra ili da si sendvic nosim za put?
<Mmike> hrvojem: https://launchpad.net/~mariosplivalo/+archive/ubuntu/pxc
<Mmike> pogle kak se meni paket zove :)
<Mmike> 5.5.37-25.10+dfsg-0ubuntu1.14.04.2 :)
<Mmike> who cares, instalrat ce se, kad skuzim da sam sjebo, napravit cu .3, i tak 
<hrvojem> nda
<BotaniCar> da budem iskren, nisam se niakd zamarao verzijom neceg sto instaliram. Jedina mi je briga da paket dolazi iz pravog izvora i da je veca verzija koja mi treba zbog neceg. 
<Mmike> hrvojem: jedemo jedemo!
<Mmike> doduse, nisu mi jos rezervaciju potvrdili
<Mmike> al' ak ne potvrde, ima u Zagrebu, znam ja, di se moze fino jest, ne brini, nesh gladan ostat :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: velika je sansa da cu te moc skupit sutra
<jelly> kod percone je zabavnije sto je percona-server-server, percona-server-client itd nego sto su verzije ;-)
<hrvojem> nda
<Mmike> pa kaj nema i mysql-server-server ?
<Mmike> a, nema
<Mmike> mysql-server, mysql-client
<hrvojem> jelly sad jos imamo i ps-for-mongodb
<Mmike> a ovo se zove percona-server, pa... 
<BotaniCar> Tux Racer s kontrolerom je nekaj sasma drugo. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj jos mogu s kontrolerom igrat' ? 
<BotaniCar> **moze sin igrat' ? :D
 * Mmike slusa talijanske pjesme - malocas bilo Felicita, pa l'italiano, sad je Ma-ma-ma-maria-ma
<Mmike> BotaniCar: rfactor, LFS :)
 * BotaniCar roka https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thUQr7Q1vCY
<Mmike> BotaniCar: respect!
<BotaniCar> kaebilo s datase , dze je link descriptor ?!
<obrut> jel tko zna, jel poskupila struja zadnjih mjeseci ? ili ce poskupit u sljedecih 6 ?
<Mmike> datase: wasup
<Mmike> obrut: kaj se planiras presvicat?
 * Mmike nema pojma koliko kosta to sve
<obrut> jucer mi dosao obracun.... do sad sam imao mjesecnu ratu 170 kuna, PREPLATIO sam 200 kuna, a sad mi je rata skocila na 190 kuna... pa mi nije jasna racunica
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kak/di da procitam serial koji imam u windozama?
<Mmike> obrut: ljeto/zima
<BotaniCar> obrut: kak da mi to znamo kad ni HEP ne zna, salju mi ona nadoplate svako malo, a kad im velim da mi idu na kuKac i da pocnu radit' billing kak treba, vele da se to ne moze 
<Mmike> obrut: imas jedan obracun za ljeto, jedan za zimu
 * SilverSpace sluša Gazde :)
<Mmike> obrut: znaci, pretplatio si ljetnu ratu, a zimska ti je obracunata na osnovu prosle zime
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Imas onu AIDA64 ili kak se zove ? Ona zna procitat key za 'doze/office
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/-M1adYqiDFg
<datase> YouTube: Gazde ♫♥♫ VELIKI HITOVI ♫♥♫ - 1:54:33 - 193580 views - 284 likes / 26 dislikes
<obrut> mislim da sam prosle zime jos manje trosio, al ono...
<Mmike> obrut: ja sam tak isto roko cijelu zimu litecoine doma, i platio tipa 1000 kuna razlike struje
<Mmike> i dodje mi nova rata - MANJA neg kaj je bila
<Mmike> pa reko koji kurac
<SilverSpace> obrut:  izracunali su oni da ces ove godine trositi vise :)
<SilverSpace> pa nek se nade
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa, nemam, al' mogu imat. nemrem iz windowrza to nikak izscepkrat?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: takodjer, vidim da ima neki alat "produkey" koji iscita kaj trebas. AFAIK nemres iz samih windowsa, mozes installation ID vidjeti, ali ne i kljuc .. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: eventualno ako je win 8.1 ili 10 : wmic path softwarelicensingservice get OA3xOriginalProductKey
<BotaniCar> ( command prompt mora biti "elevated" )
<BotaniCar> O, gle kak sam neuk, ima i powershell : powershell "(Get-WmiObject -query ‘select * from SoftwareLicensingService’).OA3xOriginalProductKey"
<Mmike> BotaniCar: cek da probam
<Mmike> win7 su u igri
<BotaniCar> Ovaj powershell bi morao raditi svigdje, wmic ne 
<Mmike> svugdje, mislis
<BotaniCar> Ja sam jutros od Sesveta do Kozjaka (45 minuta) bio Batman kojem se namocio kostim, a Filip je bio Spiderman koji mi namjerno dodaje zensku odjecu.I onda me ljudi pitaju zakaj prodajem dijete...
<BotaniCar> Da, mislim, sumLJam :) 
<Mmike> kak pokrenem cmd k'o admin?
<Mmike> naso
<BotaniCar> nadjes command prompt ikonu u start meniju, desno klikne s i "run as" 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: onaj kveri gore nist ne vrati
<Mmike> dada, tak i jesma
<BotaniCar> onaj wmic ? 
<Mmike> onaj powersheel get-wmiobject pipalipa
<BotaniCar> probaj powershell
<BotaniCar> ahh 
<Mmike> win7 su instalovani
<BotaniCar> jebat ga, nemam windowse, cek da kolegicu podsjednem :) 
<BotaniCar> Nda strgano. Ovo mi dela: https://gallery.technet.microsoft.com/scriptcenter/Backup-Windows-product-key-b41468c2
<Mmike> Windows 7	No
<Mmike> :P
<ivoks> jebo te vip blagajna da te jebo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: naso neki vbs koji mi je dekodirao to iz redzistrija
<Mmike> jelly: http://jebo.me/pas/76
<Mmike> igustin: !
<BotaniCar> http://jebo.me/pas/8j@raw # Mujo, vitz
<ivoks> zna netko email od vip podrske?
<ivoks> skrivaju ga na webu
<jelly> Mmike: a sto je ubuntu-ports?
<ivoks> sparc i sl.
<ivoks> V
<ivoks> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/pool/main/a/aalib/
<ivoks> powerpc, armhf, ppc64el
<ivoks> gle, nema vise sparca :)
<jelly> odustao i debian
<jelly> ivoks: cek, armhf nije official arch za ubuntu?
<dodobas> sto nije to sad 'oracle-fireworks' ili kako se vec zove ?
<jelly> Mmike: 800 giga je ok, ne bum mirrorirao unofficial ports
<Mmike> ivoks: sluzbazakorinike@vip.hr
<Mmike> ili tak neki drek
<Mmike> cek
<Hrki> lol, ciji je ovaj sajt jebo.me :D
<Mmike> ivoks: imas poslovni@vipnet.hr i sluzba.za.korisnike@vipnet.hr
<Mmike> ja kad pisem na drugi onda mi vele da sam ja poslovni i da imam pisat na prvi
<ivoks> Mmike: ma poslao sam preko web forme
<ivoks> jebo ih
<ivoks> cloud vip blagajna
<ivoks> a da bi vidio izdane racune, moras se ulogirati na aplikaciju putem blagajne i printati racun na printer koji dodje s tom blagajnom
<ivoks> ne mozes iz amerike otici na web ui i izlistati racune
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> i tak, klizimo prema euru
<ivoks> jebali ih svicarci da ih jebali
<ivoks> to ce nas kostati milijarde kuna :/
<Hrki> Å¡ta mislite kada cemo se prebacit na euro?
<Hrki> i dal da ih onda prije potrošimo ili čuvamo?
<BotaniCar> Sto docnije, nadam se. Nismo spremni za to, niti se radi na tom da se spremimo
<ivoks> necemo mi u eurozonu jos barem 10 godina
<ivoks> prvo moramo nauciti baratati novcem
<ivoks> a drzava prva to ne zna
<Hrki> pa ni građani nisu bas pametni :D
<ivoks> pa naravno da nisu
<Hrki> jebote, svi voze nove aute, a nemaju za pastetu
<ivoks> ni je vlast dosla s marsa
<BotaniCar> Gradjani, vise-manje, jesu drzava :) 
<Hrki> i onda su im banke krive ?
<ivoks> dosla je od tih gradjana
<ivoks> ako imas zajednicu kretena, pa nece ta zajednica kao vodju postaviti genijalca
<ivoks> nego... kretena
<Hrki> istina, mi smo slicni kao i one muslimanske drzave
<Hrki> treba nam diktator
<ivoks> ne treba
<Hrki> jer nije demokracija za bedaka
<ivoks> ma...
<ivoks> treba odguliti to
<ivoks> i uciti
<ivoks> i onda ce buducnost biti bolja
<ivoks> ne za nas, ali za nase unuke, ako cemo ih imati
<Hrki> pa evo, ja sam mislio da ce mladez biti pametnija nego recimo mi, sad imaju drzavnu maturu i slicno :D
<Hrki> i mogu ti rec da su duplo mutaviji :)
<Hrki> dojde mi maturant u firmu, strojarski tehnicar i prvi puta cuje za volumen :D
<ivoks> pa... tako su i nama stari govorili, da smo mi mladi sve gluplji
<ivoks> ali stvar je u tome da smo mi zaboravili koliko smo glupi bili
<Hrki> dobro reko je da ce za policajca pa sam mu oprostio
<BotaniCar> Necu ulaziti u to da li su mutavi, ali mogu reci da su mlitavi. Svi mladci redom, s kojima sam pricao o ozbiljnim temama koje su ujedno i neki problem, ocekuju da to "stariji " rijese. Pricam o 18+ mladcima. 
<ivoks> s druge strane, moja sestra je ucila kvantnu fiziku u srednjoj skoli
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nisu svi takvi, ali inertnost je postala odlika mladih, da
<ivoks> prije su studneti rusili drzave
<BotaniCar> ivoks: Proradio Senjski supercharger :)
<Hrki> gle ja neznam za vas, ali recimo nas su stariji skolovali
<Hrki> znaci, samar i rijesis probleme
<BotaniCar> prije su rusili drzave, sad se sruse u krevet :) 
<ivoks> sad su mlitavi
<ivoks> gledam decka od sestre
<Hrki> pa bas to, jer im starci sve resavaju
<ivoks> pa taj zarulju ne zna zamijeniti, a ima 20 godina
<Hrki> o bokte ;) prvi strujni udar sam vec dozivio sa 7
<ivoks> ja sam sa 13 godina imao malj u ruci i rusio stare zidove kako bi napravili novi stan
<Hrki> pa tak i treba, a dobro ovaj sigurno brze tipka po iphoneu nego ti
<Hrki> i to je skill
<ivoks> ma drek
<ivoks> s druge strane, velim
<ivoks> i nama su govorili da vise nista ne mozemo sami
<ivoks> i dan danas meni stari govori kako moja generacija nista ne zna raditi
<ivoks> onda ga ja uputim na to da sam mu ja obnovio viksu, pa zasuti :)
<ivoks> tako da se to stalno desava, uvijek stariji misle kako su bolji od mladjih
<Hrki> pa istina, ali recimo da bi sad recimo npr. zelio obnoviti kucu, nisam siguran ali da pozovem frendove i da obnavljamo mogu dobiti kaznu radi inspekcije 
<Hrki> sta nije ?
<ivoks> pa je
<ivoks> svijet se isto promijenio
<ivoks> vjestine koje su prije bile potrebne, danas vise ni ne postoje
<BotaniCar> Hrki: pravo je pitanje koliko bi ti ih doslo, ne da li bi dobio kaznu
<ivoks> uzmi npr RTV servis
<ivoks> tko danas jos servisira videorekorder?
<ivoks> ili tv?
<ivoks> bacis i kupis novi
<ivoks> krpanje hlaca?
<Hrki> a cuj, nije li to problem kaj nemos popravit
<ivoks> itd
<Hrki> da je tak napravljeno da zgori sve u kurac
<dodobas> jetlag-ivoks :)
<Hrki> ili je popravak skuplji?
<ivoks> dodobas: je :)
<ivoks> al jucer sam bio budan do 7 navecer
<ivoks> i umro u krevetu cim sam usao u sobu
<ivoks> Hrki: poanta je da se svijet promijenio
<dodobas> meni samo smeta kad putujem ... u + ... prema - nemam nekih problema
<ivoks> ?
<dodobas> pa vremenske zone... kad odem u 'merica ... problem. ... kad odem u aziju ... no problem
<dodobas> kad se vratim iz 'merica no problem, kad se vratim iz azija ... problem
<ivoks> pa da, to je normalno
<ivoks> i meni je tako
<ivoks> jednostavno je
<ivoks> kad odes na istog, ritam te tjera da se ustanes ranije
<ivoks> pa onda prezivis cijeli dan, uz pomoc kave
<ivoks> a na zapad kad ides, nista te ne tjera da se ustanes
<ivoks> ustanes se prema bioritmu, samo da bi skuzio da je tek ponoc
<ivoks> issati kakvih cu se ja stranica nagledati
<Mmike> hrvojem: we're all set!
<ivoks> svi sute
<ivoks> sta, gledate karamarkovo obracanje naciji? :D
<BotaniCar> Kaj ima za reci? "odlazim,hvala na ribama" ? :D
<ivoks> sad upalio i veli
<ivoks> povuci cemo 5 milijardi eura iz fondova
<ivoks> do 2019
<ivoks> bit ce da ne zna kako fondovi rade
<BotaniCar> Super, znaci nastavljamo ne proizvoditi nista. 
<ivoks> moras prvo napraviti sve, a onda eventualno dobiti novce
<ivoks> on bi gradio rijecne luke
<BotaniCar> I,da, jel zahvalio SDPu kaj cemo povuc tu paru ?
<ivoks> nije mi jasno zasto ljudi padaju na takve floskule
<ivoks> kakve jebene rijecne luke
<ivoks> za koga?
<ivoks> sto ce se voziti tamo?
<ivoks> do koje tvornice?
<ivoks> za kaj u pm? :)
<BotaniCar> Riejcne luke nisu tak' luda stvar, geografski smo fino postavljeni za robni prijevoz. Ali,opet, sve ce biti drive through, nama nikaj ne treba kad nikaj ne radimo 
<ivoks> bolje bi bilo da kupuju autobuse za laksi prijevoz ljudi do njemacke
<BotaniCar> OK, isto tipkamo, idem sutit+
<ivoks> 'inovacije i digitalizacija'
<ivoks> ha?
<ivoks> i onda nakog toga kaze poljoprivreda
<ivoks> bacanje fraza
<ivoks> tuzno u biti
<BotaniCar> nasoj poljoprivredi ne bi smetale ni digitalizacija ni automatizacija :) Al, da, samo otvara usta. 
<ivoks> TOMISLAV KARAMARKO Ako dođem na vlast za svaku bebu dajemo 1000 eura
<ivoks> ma necete vi dati, dati ce drustvo
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-fra3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/12038527_729351483861372_2385457306529094041_n.jpg?oh=270594f98c8c6667d71b071a88667f2a&oe=5697ED6C # vidi pusicku al je medena kad se zamota
<BotaniCar> TOMISLAV KARAMARKO Ako dođem na vlast za svaku bebu cete si medjusobno davati soma eura koje nemate :) 
<Mmike> dodobas: meni naopacke - kad idem u ameriku nije mi bed, kad se vratim nazad, totalni mi je bed
<Mmike> u biti zadnji put kad sam se vracao sam se izforsao da ostanem budan do 9 navecer - neznam kak sam uspio, al' nekak jesam
<Mmike> i onda sam spavao do 6 ujutro
<Mmike> i slijedeci dan sam oko 22 bio malo umornjikav, lego spat, i bok
<Mmike> jet-lag - no
<dodobas> Mmike: pa e... kad ides tamo veselis se tome sto ce jesti doritose i buritose... onda kad se vracas... sve sto si zapakirao ... pojedes u avionu... pa ti je bed :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> zadnji put sam si tak kupio footlong subwaya
<Mmike> i onda sam ga pojeo u frankfurtu :)
<dodobas> Mmike: eto, i-rest-my-case !
<Mmike> al' to nema veze sa dzetglagolom
<VjetarSaSunca> taj Karamarko bi mogao uspjeti u nemogućoj misiji  - izgubiti na izborima, ako ovako nastavi
<Hrki> evo ja stvarno nisam za sdp, ali neznam sta su napravili ovi tak lose da bi ovi cobani mogli opet na vlast ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: postaje te tesko citati kad za tri strane upotrijebis "ovi" :) Koji ovi su ovi, a koji ovi su oni ? :D
<dodobas> Mmike: au'contraire ... ja tvrdim da ima :)
<ivoks> au contraire
<ivoks> bez '
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> idem se ustat
<ivoks> vjezbat, tus, dorucak, klijent
<Mmike> BotaniCar: winupdate vec 35 minuta gleda dal ima novih updateova :)
<BotaniCar> tak si nekaj fino shebo da mi dodje da te trazim RDP prstup :D
<Hrki> BotaniCar: domoljubi hdz :D
<Hrki> evo bas gledam malo bio neki skup 5+
<Hrki> i jedino kaj sam vidio neki kip i opet spika di si bio 91 :D
<BotaniCar> kak cu si ja sad sve fino skrsit, idem nadograditi odoo na testu :) 
<BotaniCar> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<BotaniCar>   libc-ares2 libv8-3.14.5 node-clean-css node-commander node-less nodejs python-ofxparse python-suds
<BotaniCar> The following packages will be upgraded:
<BotaniCar>   odoo
<dodobas> good luck
<Mmike> crko mi internet
<Mmike> zivio vipnet
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nisam nist sjebo, friska windows instalacija :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: osh jos smjesnije cut? P) jos uvijek ceka :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: virtualka je, mozd' si mrezu ujebo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti si k'o tcom-support :)
<Mmike> kakva brate virtualka, majchin laptop :)
<jelly> probaj izaci pa uci ponovo
<Mmike> amis me spustio na 4megabita
<Mmike> izgleda da mi crko modem
<SilverSpace> oo
<SilverSpace> sunce
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/politika-kriminal/policija-otkrila-sto-je-bila-ona-bomba-na-aleji-bologne-koja-je-uznemirila-gradane/
<SilverSpace> lol 
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> a koji su mu razlozi za neovlašteni brojač prometa XD
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a kaj onda da ti velim, imas windowsupdateclient.log i sretno :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nist mi nemoras rec, znam i bez tebe da je to lose :)
<BotaniCar> Imam nasusnu potrebu da ti pomognem/budem utjesan, ali drek :D
<Mmike> pa kak ces mi pomoc?
<Mmike> friski windowsi, na cisto radunalo
<Mmike> racunalo
<Mmike> kaj se ima lose desit?
<Mmike> it's by design, sjecam se da kad sam i prvi put nistalora da je bilo sranje
<BotaniCar> windowsi se imaju desit' 
<Mmike> mislim daopet temperaturu dodijam
<BotaniCar> sve_zivo mi je potrgala nadogradnja odoo-ta
<Mmike> odoo je drek
<BotaniCar> Nisam nasao bolje za svoj usecase
<BotaniCar> "Don't leave yet, it's still loading" :) 
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> odoo je uzasan
<Mmike> model baze je katastrofa
<Mmike> to je bas ono 'bjez, ne okreci se' softver
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da ce ova verzija biti nekaj bolja. Kako bilo, drek ili ne, radi ono kaj meni treba. 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: vis da je njihov neki djelatnik koliko iz ovog mozes skuziti
<Hrki> nego, postavil sam riblju antenu na balkon, kaj je najgore signal mi je 95%
<Hrki> znam biti par dana uredi, ali onda znaju biti smetnje na momente
<Mmike> BotaniCar: i, nasli smo updateove! njih 71, 400 megabajta :)
<Hrki> jel ima neko pojacalo ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: imam i koristim :) Kupujes, ili?
<Hrki> a trebo bi, kad me taj signal prca :D
<Hrki> ne kuzim, pa sta nije kod digitalnog ako recimo lovis 80% da bi trebalo biti ok
<BotaniCar> kod digitalnog ti je bed ako imas packet loss, nemas "snijeg" nego ne dobijes nista
<Hrki> e to se meni dogadja
<Hrki> zna biti par dana uredu, pa onda loss (zasteka)
<SilverSpace> gledaj kad je oblacno treba bit bolji signal 
<SilverSpace> http://www.telegram.hr/zivot/cini-se-da-ce-se-jednostavnim-zahvatom-uz-pomoc-maticnih-stanica-uskoro-moci-ljudima-vratiti-vid/
<SilverSpace> uz put ti i rog naraste
<SilverSpace> ili tak nekaj 
<BotaniCar> Da mi nesto moze izlijeciti sljepost, ne bi se tuzio ni da mi pimpek na celu naraste :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> onda bar budi precizan pa reci zasto ti rog naraste
<SilverSpace> zagreb na savi http://is.gd/cDEYjH
<SilverSpace> da bar
<jelly> 54 terabajta je = 49 TEBIbajta
<SilverSpace> jelly: to je ono kaj nas uvijek lazu 
<jelly> 49 tebi, nista meni
<jelly> jeste
<jelly> svaki disk ima 3 terabajata ali 2.73 tebibajata
<BotaniCar> Napisem u uputama da se na neki_drek valja spojiti SFTP-om, i definiram port, vidim u firewalll logu da tip udara po portu 21 i za 5 minuta dobijem angry mail da kajkojikua :)
 * BotaniCar (n)curses
<SilverSpace> malo pridremao a ono alarm mali gad mi namjestio alarm 
<BotaniCar> Ahahahahahahaha
<SilverSpace> samo su mu gluposti na pameti 
<BotaniCar> Daj mu jos zadace/posla, pa ne buju :)
<SilverSpace> jos me pita jel dobra fora 
<jelly> BotaniCar: sta zna dete sta je sftp
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma ne dira ga nis sve sam ne trebamo vise ni gledati 
<BotaniCar> jelly: sta zna dete da uputu treba procitati od-do :D 
<SilverSpace> veli danas opet sam bio prvi na matematici 
<jelly> BotaniCar: niko ne cita mailove nakon prve dve recenice
 * BotaniCar nods
<jelly> zato je top-post i zavladao
<Hrki> SilverSpace: e zakaj je tako, sta se tice boljeg signala kad je oblacno ?
<Hrki> BotaniCar: pitanje je, sta mislis ce mi pojacivac pomoc?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zduCC59h4DE
<datase> YouTube: Incident u Sisku - sukob biciklista i pročelnika Prpića - 0:02:10 - 59 views - 1 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> Hrki: signal se pojacava kad je oblacno jedan dio se odbija od oblaka 
<SilverSpace> kad je vedro ode u svemir :)
<jelly> ;investigate Flong
<jelly> oops
<SilverSpace> ops ops 
<jelly> 54.81.111.135 - - [01/Oct/2015:12:48:55 +0200] "HEAD / HTTP/1.1" 301 208 "-" "Cloud mapping experiment. Contact research@pdrlabs.net"
<vileni> jelly: sad nije da ne citaju nakon dvije recenice nego ne citaju nista
<Hrki> aha, danke
<Hrki> evo vidim, ćaća se vraca
<Hrki> kaj pobili jos jednu presudu dragom ćaći ??
<jelly> 17:04:21 up 69 days, 17:54,  5 users,  load average: 183.23, 184.12, 181.07 # ho-ho-ho
<jelly> ^^ ono kad rjesavas jedno i nadjes drugi problem
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/t0XHtgJ.gif
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<jelly> note to self: vidi jel sta valja http://www.listology.com/jons/list/part-12-top-dance-tracks-eurovision-special
<infy-> vecer
<Vlado9A3CY> vecer infy- 
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/OFPmjxkNRmA
<datase> YouTube: History Made! First Ever BMX Quad Backflip | Nitro Circus | Jed Mildon - 0:02:03 - 10749289 views - 22535 likes / 1060 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQP4LJfUEAA7Ylo.jpg
<SilverSpace> jako prejako 
<obrut> moram priznat da mi taj quad backflip uopce nije napet kao "trick"
<obrut> bas onak forsanje neceg sto cak nije ni spektakularno
<CrazyLemon> https://imgur.com/NGxQ9ag
<SilverSpace> obrut: kak se lome na tome 
<SilverSpace> bedaci 
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: si pogledao uzivo 
<SilverSpace> yt
<ivoks> masala...
<ivoks> krepan sam
<SilverSpace> jos si ziv 
<SilverSpace> dobro je 
<ivoks> preveliki pritisak
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwGzFo8AEpg
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> vanzemaljac 
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-02
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xtvm6xZSGCo
<datase> YouTube: Allo Allo 2007 - 0:07:17 - 677371 views - 1375 likes / 38 dislikes
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<Mmike> Srce
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj te herc copio ?
<Mmike> a ne
<Mmike> htio sam nesh
<Mmike> pa je neprikladno
<Mmike> pa sam smisljao kak da uprikladim
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa sam zaboravio
 * Mmike se veseli, danas imam poslovni sastanak s Perconom :D
<Mmike> i vodim ih u TPK :D
<SilverSpace> tpk? kaj tam
<SilverSpace> se kuha tam pivo 
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/10/fora-dana.gif
<SilverSpace> lol
<jelly> ne kuzim, namjerno se pustila
<SilverSpace> jelly: mislis
<jelly> pa vidi se
<BotaniCar> Znate zakaj zene dulje zive ? Nemaju zenu. 
<SilverSpace> :) dobar
<Mmike> BotaniCar: :D :D :D
<Mmike> doso mi je ssdjek za laptopek
<BotaniCar> kak je prostran ? Posto ?
<jelly> BotaniCar: hm, treba vidjeti life expectancy za istospolne brakove
<BotaniCar> jelly: ima koja zemlja s gay brakovima legaliziranima tak dugo da uopce mozemo poceti donositi zakljucke ? 
<jelly> ak zene koje imaju zenu zive krace... CONFIRMED
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: mora priznati da je Hyper-V napredovao od kad sam ga zadnji put koristio
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: ne moras, samo reci da je sjajan :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> BotaniCar: toliko je napredovao da sam maknuo VMWare Workstation sa mašine doma
<BotaniCar> ionak je bio piraCki, ne ? :D
<VjetarSaSunca> pih 200 €, na kaj ti ja ličim?
<VjetarSaSunca> keygen čini čuda :D
<obrut> cini se da hetznerovi dnsovi nesto stucaju :P
<jelly> tko jos ne vrti vlastiti resolver
<obrut> proradilo...
<obrut> tko ? :)
<Mmike> obrut: osh da ti ja hostam koju domenicu? Imam sad i sekundarni DNS :)
<obrut> ne treba, imam svoj dns i hostam svoju domenu :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ee
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwGzFo8AEpg
<datase> YouTube: Vanzemaljci - 0:00:42 - 5 views - 0 likes / 0 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSL_PpRZI_0 # domenica ♫
<datase> YouTube: Zucchero - Diamante - 0:05:51 - 2912521 views - 5866 likes / 153 dislikes
<SilverSpace> zuker kom tu lect tak nekak
<vileni> obrut: mislis da su dns-ovi? oko 10:00?
<obrut> vileni: pa sigurno su dnsovi :)
<obrut> routing, tcp konekcije, sve je radilo osim resolvinga
<obrut> ako si pitao njihove dnsove naravno
<vileni> obrut: meni izletilo gomilu warninga maloprije, ali dns za doticne nam nije tamo
<obrut> meni su sve konekcije prema svuda uredno prezivjele
<vileni> to je istina
<BotaniCar> brijem da nas na kanalu ima dovoljno s vlastitim DNS serverima da bi mogli napraviti neku clustered grupaciju i konkurirati .. nekom :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: si vidio vanzemaljca :)
<BotaniCar> Nisam jos od zadnjeg joinata :) Ni njega ni zmajeve :) 
<SilverSpace> lol 
<BotaniCar> Aha, reci vanzemaljcu zakaj da okrene telefon kod snimanja :) 
<SilverSpace> lakse mu ga ovako drzat
<SilverSpace> ipad
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/v/t1.0-9/12042975_10153590845848077_2619727153953816511_n.jpg?oh=869d19bf54a401dac0cc72ac46306768&oe=56A1BD00    zasto se meni cini da ova lokaciju u senju baš i nije najbolja :D
<BotaniCar> CrazyLemon: kaj u Senju postoji neko parkirno mjesto koje nije na 10m od obale ?
<CrazyLemon> BotaniCar good question ..ali neznam koji je odgovor :D
<Mmike> jebemti
<Mmike> vec 15 minuta sam u grcu
<Mmike> i ne kuzim da mi se pisa
<BotaniCar> Mmike: LSD ? De meni ! 
<Mmike> ma da bar
<BotaniCar> Mislim, kak ne skuzis da te grci jer ti je frka na WC?
<BotaniCar> Imas temperaturu ?
<Mmike> izgleda da manjak istog :) nisam pio/pusio/jeo zadnih 5 dana, neka virozulja me copila bila
<Mmike> imao , nemam jucer i danas
<Mmike> a ovo s WCom
<Mmike> to je staro
<Mmike> to valjda zadnih 5 godina
<BotaniCar> Ahh, malaksao si malo :( Nadam se da nisi zarazio ostatak kuce :) 
<Mmike> ono, kuzim da se tresem, da sam nervozan, sav u grcu
<Mmike> i onak
<Mmike> kad stanem i razmisljim skuzim da mi pisa
<BotaniCar> isti si moj Filip :D Tak je i on nervozan dok se ne ispisa/pokenja :) 
<SilverSpace> saraj brate malo 
<Mmike> It's a Dickson
<Mmike> A big big DIck!
<jelly> starog Richarda sin
<BotaniCar> klijent ima windows server i aplikaciju pisanu u delfiju koja ( bez izdasnog placanja) ne pozna SFTP. Ne bi otvarao FTP samo za njega.Kak da publisham neki share tom klijentu, tak da moze mountati taj share ? Ne bi sambu i cijelu vezanu skalameriju ako ne moram.
<BotaniCar> Ja samna centosu s svoje strane
<Mmike> sorry, ovo je ubuntu help channel
<Mmike> upgradeiraj centos na ubuntu pa cemo ti pomoci
<Mmike> AND THEN HE DIES LAUGHING
<BotaniCar> Ma, salio sam se, na buntuu sam :)
<BotaniCar> *fingers crossed
<Mmike> :D :D :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imas onaj dokan dokuran kurcan nesto
<Mmike> cek
<BotaniCar> El to production ready ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://code.google.com/p/win-sshfs/
<Mmike> a neznam
<Mmike> ja sam sesstri to slozio svojevremeno
<Mmike> i radilo je
<BotaniCar> Odnosno, koliko mi je manje sigurno da jednostavno dignem FTP server koji ima dozvolu pricati samo s klijentovim IP-om ?
<Mmike> sad, kak je 'production ready'
<Mmike> pa svatko ti moze snifat promet
<Mmike> kol'ko ti je to bed, znas i sam
<Hrki> haha, snifanje :D
<Hrki> pa kaj to emitirate da te strah ?
<BotaniCar> U stvari, ne znam :) U iskusenju sam da dignem VPN i pustim FTP preko toga ,ali to mi je i vise posla,i vise komponenti za odrzavanje. 
<BotaniCar> Hrki: emitiram tudje podatke, ne moram ni znati kaj sadrze da budem oprezan.
<Hrki> ma sve pet, samo me zanima tko bi mogo sniffati?
<BotaniCar> Da znam, vec bi mu poslao hitmana i rijesio problem
<Hrki> u teoriji recimo da ide preko obicnog ftp-a ?
<BotaniCar> konkurencija
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vpn i ftp su izjeb
<Hrki> e to sam i ja cuo za vpn
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znam, ali bi rjesio drugu stranu na nacin da ne moraju oni puno drkuljiti s svoje strane. 
<Hrki> da su ljudi padali iako su ga koristili :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pitanje je dal ces moc bez dodatnih pizdarija
<Mmike> lakse ti sambu progurati kroz vpn
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nije problem ako pizdarije imam ja, bitnije mi je da je drugoj strani to bezbolno. Samba mi se gadi :D
<Mmike> pizdarije as in 'it is technically fucked up to set up'
<Mmike> nacin na koji radi FTP i nacin na koji radi openvp nisu bas kompatibilni
<BotaniCar> da.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: probaj, pa javi
<Mmike> http://www.youswear.com/index.asp?language=Croatian
<Mmike> ma tko veli 'djava ti glavu izija'
<Hrki> e moze jedno objasnjenje
<Hrki> recimo koje su mi prednosti, zelim izlaz na "net" anoniman
<Hrki> e sad, koje su prednosti ako recimo umjesto ssl tunela koristim vpn ?
<Mmike> zasto podrazumjevas da ti vpn garantira anonimnost?
<Hrki> neznam, zato i pitam, tako kazu reklame :D
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ukratko
<Mmike> vpn ti omogucava radjenje neceg sto zovu 'virtualnom mrezom'
<Mmike> znaci, imam ja svoj laptop tu
<Mmike> i imam vpn server doma
<Mmike> i ja se svojim laptopom 'spojim' na svoj vpn server doma
<Mmike> i time sam na svoj laptop 'dodao' jos jednu mrezu
<Mmike> i moj laptop dobije novu IP adresu
<Mmike> dobije jos jedan mrezni interface (k'o da sam upiknuo novu karticu)
<Mmike> i izgleda k'o da je zicom spojen na moj server doma
<Mmike> samo sto nije zica nego ide kroz internet, kriptirano, bla-tra
<Mmike> e, sad
<Mmike> ako ja namjestim tzv 'defaultnu rutu' da ide kroz VPN, onda ce se meni, gdje god se spojim, pokazivati IP adresa od mog servera doma
<Mmike> jer sam tom 'defaultnom rutom' rekao da mi promet ide kroz moj server doma
<Mmike> dal' je to anonimno?
<Mmike> tesko :)
<Mmike> moj internet provider zna tko sam ja i moze lako provjeriti to
<Mmike> e, sad
<Mmike> vidi gdje ti taj tvoj VPN provider ima to sve slozeno
<Mmike> ako je negdje u burkini faso di je anarhija
<Mmike> (ili recimo u ukrajni, danas)
<Mmike> onda je sansa mala da ce te netko nac
<Mmike> al', nije nepostojeca - ako nitko drugi onda administrator tog VPN servera zna odakle si se ti spojio
<Mmike> dakako, mosh se ti potrudit pa nekako zamaskirat spajanje, kroz 15 drugih VPNova, torova, neznam cega
<Mmike> ako zelis potpuno biti 'anoniman' onda bi morao provaliti u neku mrezu i spojiti se od tamo - ali onda u biti nisi anoniman nego si uzeo tudji identitet, sto je kaznjivo, kao i sama provala
<Mmike> za to se ide u zatvor
<Mmike> mosh, recimo, otic u neki birc koji ima javni WiFI i od tamo radit sranje
<jelly> usluga koju "VPN provideri" nude je zapravo anonimizacija dolazne IP adrese, a "VPN" dio je samo nacin na koji se pristupa tom provideru
<Mmike> hm, da, pobjegao sam malo od teme
<jelly> medjutim ako Hrki bude koristio isti browser kao i do sad samo se prebaci da promet ide preko vpn providera, kurac ce biti anoniman
<Hrki> hvala decki, sad mi je jasan taj vpn :)
<Hrki> e jelly daj objasni sad to sta si reko ?
<Hrki> ali veza od mene do vpn providera je zasticena ?
<Hrki> jedino ovisi kolko moj vpn provider stiti podatke ?
<BotaniCar> Hrki: browseri imju "identifikator", ako te ja u bilo kojoj tocci prometa prepoznam po njemu, dzaba sto si VPN-an, mozda necu znati sto transferiras, ali cu znati da si ti. 
<Mmike> ovisi od kog se hoces sakrit
<Mmike> ak si, recimo, u studenstkom domu
<Mmike> onda admin u domu moze vidjet skoro cijeli promet koji radis
<Mmike> sssl spajanja vjeroatno ne moze, al' moze vidjet di se spajas
<Mmike> znaci, ti odes na https://pay.pornhub.com
<Mmike> i ovaj vidi da si ti napravio https konekciju prema pay.pornhub.com
<Mmike> al' ne vidi kaj je unutra
<Mmike> e, a onda ti dignes svoj VPN server na hetzneru
<Mmike> i spajas se kroz to
<Mmike> i admin u domu vidi samo da se spajas, kriptirano, na hecner
<Mmike> i nema pojma kaj dalje
<Mmike> crkava mi xperia :/
<Hrki> e kuzim to, ali daj mi sad objasni koje jebene identifikatore?? :D
<Hrki> browser ima ?
<Hrki> sta nije to samo useragent, rezoluciju i sl...
<Mmike> Hrki: googlaj za 'tracking cookie'
<dodobas> evercookie ...
<Mmike> dodobas: e
<Mmike> dodobas: neki novi hamburgerator se otvorio u Pointu
<dodobas> Mmike: e prestani slusat zammat.fm
<dodobas> *yammat
<Mmike> :D
<dodobas> ali da ... cuo sam
<Hrki> majkuti pa ovaj flesh se updejta 3x tjedno, svako malo vunl
<Hrki> pa kad ce vise to odjebat u potpunosti
<BotaniCar> bas gledam kak mi jedna poslovna aplikacija vise ne radi s ovim novim IE flashom, samo sivi ekran imam :headbang:
<Mmike> prokleti hetzner
<obrut> Mmike: true :P
<obrut> ovo je u tijeku "Urgent security updates on vHosts 1 - 1494"
<Mmike> picke
<Mmike> pa kaj nisu mogli mejl poslat
<jelly> URGENT buraz
<obrut> to i meni nije jasno, zasto ne salju mail prije radova
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> ono posaljes mail 'WE ARE IN URGENT BUSSINES JEBIGA SORRY'
<obrut> cak i da posalju kad pocnu radovi bi bilo ok, a ne samo da crkne nesto i sad se ti pitaj jel do tebe ili njih
<jelly> mozda je tetka koja salje mejlove sporija od sistemca koji hrpa hipervizore
<jelly> krpa*
<Mmike> e
<Mmike> kak slozit reduntantni emajl
<Mmike> bez filesystem level replikacije?
<Mmike> Imal', tko ajdija?
<jelly> mozes imat block level replikaciju.  mozes imat application level replikaciju :-)
<jelly> ne mora bit fs level
<jelly> dovecot ima neki svoj kufer, na primjer
<jelly> bas sam si uzeo rastrancat jedan veliki dovecot storage na hrpu malih... vmware zajebava kad treba radit snapshot i bekap 1.5TB-masine
<Mmike> dovecot, velis
<Mmike> nebi nit bloklevel, to mi slican drek k'o fs-level
<Mmike> ne mora bit sinkrono
<Mmike> al' bi bilo zgodno da imam kopiju svih mailboxova nekud i da delivery tamo radi k'o i na originalnom serveru
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja imam dva MX-a na odvojenim lokacijama i "agregator" na koji se spajam da povucem mailove,odnosno preko kog saljem van. tak u svakom trenutku mogu doci i do starijih mailova, i umjereno sam siguran da cu moci i do novih. I meni bi bilo zgodnije neko drugo rjesenje. 
<jelly> ne mora bloklevel bit sinkron.  Ak si na 50km+ udaljenosti ni ne moze
<Mmike> ja bi, idealno, kad kad mail dodje na na MDA da onda taj MDA posalje mail backup MTAu/MDAu koji onda tamo napravi sve isto sto napravi master server
<BotaniCar> kaj nemres  sloziti bezuvjetni forward kopije svakog maila negdje drugdje ? Imam i fetch-all account na 4tom mjestu za taknekaj.
<jelly> kupis fino exchange, i DAG i imas :-D
<jelly> Mmike: a sta kad korisnik spoji imap, prebaci dva mejla vamo obrise tri tamo?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: mogu, naravno, al' onda korisnik ot mora sam radit
<Mmike> jelly: pa
<Mmike> jelly: to bi imap server morao moc znat hendlat
<Mmike> al' good point, da :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo dodajes uvjete, isti si ja :) 
<Mmike> korisnik, dakako, cijelo vrijeme vidi jedan mail server
<Mmike> i kad taj mail server umre ja u DNSu kazem 'umro', i onda backup server pocne radit k'o glavni server
<Mmike> i svi folderi su tamo, svi mail rulovi (sieve) su tamo, sve je tamo...
<jelly> to mozes sa bilo kojim active-passive rjesenjem, ne mora bas bit app-level
<jelly> app-level je zgodan ak oces nesto kompleksnije, npr. sinkronizirat jedan veliki na 4 mala ;-)
<Mmike> jelly: a kaj si ti trosio do sad?
<Mmike> ja sam DRBD imao ispod pa je to tak nekak radilo
<Mmike> http://www-uxsup.csx.cam.ac.uk/~dpc22/cyrus/replication.html
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> Mmike: nita, image backupe 
<jelly> cyrus mi se gadi
<Mmike> al' onda gubis nesh mailova
<Mmike> a i meni :)
<jelly> gubim do jedan dan, da
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne bi smio gubiti nish ako ti server ispadne na kratko, sender ce ponovno probati isporuku kasnije, ne ?
<jelly> Mmike: u telekomu je mail usputno, uglavnom besplatno sranje od usluge, i takav SLA i ima
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, ali sto sa svim onim sto sam ja napravio?
<Mmike> mailovi koji su isporuceni?
<Mmike> znaic, backup ide u 5 ujutro
<jelly> dok god mail prolazi, nije problem ak se disasterom izgubi 10 minuta ili pol sata ili pol dana
<Mmike> do 10 ujutro dodje 10 mailova
<BotaniCar> ako ti je server isp'o , nisi napravio nish, ne ?
<Mmike> server crkne
<jelly> Mmike: izgubio si ih
<Mmike> ja imam backup, al' sam izgubio 5 sati mailova
<Mmike> jelly: naravno, to zelim izbjec :)
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-fSZRYeBWk
<datase> YouTube: John Lee Hooker - One Bourbon One Scotch One Beer - 0:03:21 - 1280657 views - 5840 likes / 83 dislikes
<BotaniCar> kurBA ZNA ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: koliko se ceka u TPK na rezervaciju ?
<Mmike> dodobas: pa ja sam jucer zvao za danas i rekli su 'no worraz, man'
<vileni> Mmike: ides u originalni ili novi?
<Mmike> originalni
<Mmike> novi nije tak dobar
<Mmike> fejkerski je
<Mmike> bar ga vise ne zovu 'tpk' nego samo 'tp'
<vileni> ja sam sutra u susjedstvu pa se tjesim ako rucak na webcampu nebude dobar da cu tamo :)
<Mmike> :) :)
<dodobas> NOVI, pa gdje je novi... ja nista ne  znam  :/
<Mmike> dodobas: novi je tam di je nekad bio perozdero
<Mmike> kosta znaci prvo bio tam u onoj barakici
<Mmike> onda se prebacio u veci prostor
<Mmike> onda je popizdio na ekipu tamo, da hoce komercijalizirat sve i to
<Mmike> i odjebo ih i vratio se u barakicu
<Mmike> nisam bio od kad se vratio
<dodobas> Mmike: dakle... ide se u barakicu ... tnx :)
<Mmike> valjda je ok
<Mmike> da se hrvojem ne razocara :)
<Mmike> dodobas: da, dodjes? :) rezervirao sam za 2, al' smjestit cemo te
<dodobas> on ti je vegetarijanac :)
<Mmike> iako si vel'ki :)
<Mmike> kaj?
<Mmike> nije
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVUn08dwyaw # auf ! 
<dodobas> Mmike: bijah ... danas vec... dva gableca su mi pak malo prevec
<datase> YouTube: ZZ Top & John Lee Hooker - Boom Boom boom - 0:03:35 - 206924 views - 862 likes / 21 dislikes
<dodobas> a jos imam rucak i veceru danas :)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOw0obywNf0
<datase> YouTube: Tarkan - Şımarık - 0:03:13 - 6065354 views - 9994 likes / 350 dislikes
<Mmike> http://www.hetzner-status.de/en.html
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> poslali su mejl :D
<Mmike> sad, kad je sve proradilo
<jelly> mejl server je bio na vHostu 1493
<Mmike> obthe thing is
<Mmike> oso oburt
<Mmike> naime, ima hecner 'do notify me'
<Mmike> al moras zaklikat za svaki vps koji imas
<Mmike> odo jest
<SilverSpace> joj
<BotaniCar> jel jeo tko u "Big Mama" kod kvatrica, kakva je klopa ? 
<BotaniCar> ** u Subicevoj
<jelly> http://www.telegram.hr/biznis-tech/europska-komisija-jos-2011-znala-za-prevare-s-dizelskim-motorima/
<dodobas> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.telegram.hr.
<dodobas> pih
<BotaniCar> dodobas: meni radi(TM)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: eh ... kad ti nemas slozenu redirekciju na /dev/null za sve .hr portale :P
<BotaniCar> za sebe ne, za ostatak ureda da :) 
<dodobas> jel ostatak ured to zna ? :)
<BotaniCar> Naravno da zna. Serem :) Mi imamo politiku da je svima dozvoljeno sve ,dok netko ne abjuza. Kaj se mene tice, mogu i pornjavu downloadati na poslu, dok god su ju platili.
<jelly> imam neki sugavi kviri u postgresu koji trosi 100% 1 core i radi sporo, kak da napravim da radi brze?  http://jebo.me/pas/2k
<BotaniCar> postgresov FAQ veli "A single complex and CPU-intensive query is unable to use more than one CPU to do the processing for the query. " A ne znam kak da analyze razlomis na vise upita. 
<jelly> ma, pitam zas ne koristi index nego seq scan
<BotaniCar> For testing purposes you can force the use of the index by "disabling" sequential scans in your current session:
<BotaniCar> SET enable_seqscan = OFF;  ( http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14554302/postgres-query-optimization-forcing-a-index-scan )
<jelly> also, kak da znam dal opce imam adekvatan index za a > 5 select
<dodobas> jelly: EXPLAIN ANAYLSE query ?
<dodobas> *ANALYSE
<dodobas> ili bar EXPLAIN
<dodobas> jer ce analyse 'stvarno izvrsit' kveri
<jelly> to je u pejstuši
<dodobas> u fak ... pa to ima i skrol :)
<dodobas> koliki je count ....
<dodobas> jer index ti nece pomoci ako selektiras vise od ... a valjda 10% podataka.... jednom sam znao neke tocnije brojke... mogao bi iskopati
<jelly> ah
<jelly> select koji radi aplikacija ima [...] events.id > $1 [...], kak da vidim sto aplikacija stvarno stavila u $1
<dodobas> a bit ce ti postgresql logu... ako si ga konfigurirao...
<jelly> stvarno, EXPLAIN ANALYZE izgleda drukcije kad se stavi broj blizu kraja
<jelly> mos mislit kak sam ga konfigurirao :-)
<dodobas> onda ce indeks uhvaitit....
<dodobas> kako god bilo ... aplikacija koja zeli prikazati milijune redova ... nije bas dobro napisana aplikacija :)
<dodobas> jelly: ovo ti je osnova za PG setup ... http://thebuild.com/presentations/not-your-job.pdf
<BotaniCar> majko mila, sad programeru objasnjavam kak da napravi "put" u webdav publishan folder :( 
<jelly> dodobas: hvala
 * jelly tudum za Pg
<dodobas> BotaniCar: cek cek dok dodjete na TRACE :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: vec trazim drugi posao :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: privatni biznis ide ko halva ... :)
<BotaniCar> :) Jedini privatni biznis kojim se stignem baviti osim ovog 08-16 je dete :) Al', brijem da ce mi se poceti isplacivati oko 65-e godine ( moje, jel ) :D
<dodobas> BotaniCar: gle, ako mislis da ce ti se poceti isplacivati oko 65... mislim da jedno dete nece biti dovoljno
<BotaniCar> Nemam snage za vise od jednog. Dok ne otkrijem (meni)laksu metodologiju odgoja, gumicu na glavu ! :) 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa kad ne kuzis... nakon deteta br.3 br.1 hendla br.4 ... i tek onda imas odrziv ekosustav :)
 * BotaniCar takes notes
<BotaniCar> Ni u jednom trenutku #1 ne veli "jeb' se ti i tvoj sustav, idem napraviti svoj" ? :D
<dodobas> zato nikad ne smijes stati.... 3 je minimlan broj... kad ne tko ispadne... netko mora uci u sustav
<dodobas> it's THAT simple
<dodobas> :D
 * BotaniCar nods
<BotaniCar> ./nick Cigan
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwubF_jD7lY
<datase> YouTube: Atomsko sklonište-Kraljica cigana (SPOT) - 0:03:53 - 33687 views - 163 likes / 1 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> obrut: kaj ti koristis za day-to-day (poso-kuca) bicikliranje kad pada kisa?
<Mmike> imas neku posebnu obleku ili kak
<vileni> Mmike: uzmi si poncho kabanicu :)
<SilverSpace> i sombrero 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://is.gd/wdFL6a
<Mmike> zakaj vi ne radite k'o komedijasi?
<Mmike> umjesto da se furate na penzica i informaticara
<jelly> Poncho i Toro
<vileni> Mmike: ali ozbiljno
<vileni> bivsi kolega to koristi, a on biciklira vise od cijelog kanala zajedno vjerojatno :)
<obrut> Mmike: ja sam malo specifican po tom pitanju, ali ovo sto vileni kaze ti je IMHO najbolje
<vileni> ha! i onda sam ja komedijas :)
<vileni> obrut: sto ti koristis? cura je nekidan prvi put koristila poncho za na posao, dosla tamo i prodala ga kolegici
<vileni> i onda si je kupila neke hlace za kisu, vodotpornu jaknu vec ima
<obrut> ja imam ponesto vodootporne odjece, a nekad i dodjem mokar jer mi ju se ne da nosit :)
<obrut> a ionako prakticki nikad ne radim u odjeci u kojoj bicikliram na posao
<jelly> Mašala, kak se sve vidi kad se postavi logiranje :-)
<jelly> 2015-10-02 17:11:26 CEST LOG:  duration: 14898.687 ms  execute dbdpg_p69334_2: SELECT events.id, date_part('epoch', time), dslam_id, frame, slot, port, event FROM events WHERE events.id > $1 ORDER BY 1
<jelly> 2015-10-02 17:11:26 CEST DETAIL:  parameters: $1 = '179010135'
<jelly> nije ni tak spor query koliko sam mislio, samo se poziva toliko često da troši cijelo vrijeme
<obrut> hmm, kaze radius da korisniku sesija traje vec preko 130 godina
<jelly> obrut: NAPLATI
<SakiKnin> pooz ljudi!
<SakiKnin> ovaj apache2 server nešto ne radi ok, googlam a i tamo su škrti sa rješenjima
<Mmike> vileni: kaj nije vruce pod time?
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQUob5uWUAAHyX3.jpg
<Mmike> SakiKnin: http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
<Mmike> http://qz.com/501073/the-top-100-passwords-on-ashley-madison/
<SilverSpace> rade pokisnem nek obucem to sranje od najlona 
<SilverSpace> umrem pod tim 
<SilverSpace> mislim ljeti 
<SilverSpace> mada i po ovakvom vremenu je uzas 
<Mmike> pa ljeti mi nije bed pokisnut
<Mmike> sad malo i je
<drj_cro> Mmike: ovdje ovdi eskimi setaju u kratkim rukavima i kratkim hlacama jos uvijek
<Mmike> drj_cro: oooooooooooooooooo, irac! :)
<drj_cro> :)
<Mmike> drj_cro: mi kad smo u skockoj bili
<Mmike> 1.4
<Mmike> curke BOSE
<Mmike> i u podpicnjacima
<SakiKnin> Mmike:  :)
<Mmike> s druge strane dodjem u lisabon 25.12, vani +17, ovi se smrzavaju
<drj_cro> ma uzas, juce ujutro bilo 4, ubundo se i izaso van a mama sa klinkom u kratkim rukavima
<drj_cro> bilo mi zima ih gledat
<Mmike> da, jbg
<Mmike> podnebje
<Mmike> frend i ja ulijecemo  u hostel u portugalu, ja jos imao, glupan, monticu
<Mmike> i ulazimo u sobu a curka prica 'eto, i upalili smo vam grijanje'
<Mmike> a nas dva odjednom, ja gasim grijalicu, ovaj otvara prozor
<Mmike> a zena u soku
<Mmike> kao 'kaj to radite'
<SakiKnin> Ma apache2 otvara php datoteku umjesto da je pokrene preko GET metode. Ov je moj apache2.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12638739/
<Mmike> jesi enejblo modpehape?
<ivoks> Proper Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance
<ivoks> apache2.conf se na ubuntuu uopce ne dira
<Mmike> SakiKnin: mario@BUNTOR ~> apache2ctl -M | grep php
<Mmike>  php5_module (shared)
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 ; sudo a2enmod php5 ; sudo service apache2 restart
<Mmike> sugavi upstart
<Mmike> zalosno je jedino sto ga jos sugaviji systemd mijenja
<ivoks> application/x-httpd-php53 zvuci dosta krivo
<Mmike> ivoks: si naso kaj doritosa? :)
<ivoks> kaj ti ne dolazis u seattle?
<SakiKnin> Mmike: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12639052/
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, kol'ko znam, ne
<Mmike> cini se da idemo u portland
<ivoks> SakiKnin: pa daj obrisi ovo sto si sam dodao u apache2.conf
<ivoks> i nemoj apache2.conf uopce dirati
<ivoks> radje ga procitaj
<ivoks> posobeno dijelove:
<ivoks> # Include generic snippets of statements
<ivoks> IncludeOptional conf-enabled/*.conf
<ivoks> # Include the virtual host configurations:
<ivoks> IncludeOptional sites-enabled/*.conf
<ivoks> ako si instalirao libapache2-mod-php5, php ti radi
<ivoks> ne trebas nista drugo raditi
<ivoks> naravno, govorimo o ubuntuu
<SakiKnin> ivoks:sve je instalirano, pobrisao sam ovaj svoj dio
<ivoks> sad restartaj apache
<ivoks> sudo service apache2 restart
<SakiKnin> jesam
<ivoks> sad napravi /var/www/html/drekec.php
<ivoks> i u njega stavi:
<ivoks> <?php
<ivoks> phpinfo();
<ivoks> ?>
<ivoks> i odi na http://localhost/drekec.php
<SakiKnin> to radi :)
<SakiKnin> ali samo tu, u tom folderu
<ivoks> pa u kojem bi ti folderu?
<SakiKnin> pa zar nemože u nekome općenito
<SilverSpace> Pornhub protiv raka: Doniraju novac za svaki klik na porniće
<ivoks> pa moze
<ivoks> ali po defaultu apache gleda samo u /var/www/html
<ivoks>  /etc/apache2/sites-enables/000-default.conf
<ivoks> ili kak se vec zove
<ivoks> -enabled
<SakiKnin> ivoks: You make my day :). Ovo sam previdio.
<vileni> Mmike: a jel imas ikakvu ideju sto koristiti a da ti ne bude vruce? :)
<obrut> SilverSpace: jel daju vise para ak bacis i drkicu usput ? :)
<obrut> cisto da znamo koliko smo dali za borbu protiv raka :)
<vileni> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/05/this-is-android-ms-highly-experimental-multi-window-mode-for-tablets/
<vileni> vec vidim 3 ssh i jedan chrome na ekranu :)
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/EjKcUJol02A
<datase> YouTube: Al Ahli concede penalty in bizarre circumstances during AFC Champions League match - 0:00:59 - 1033449 views - 378 likes / 47 dislikes
<SilverSpace> obrut: kaj ti ja znam ne ide na pornhub
<SilverSpace> http://www.thermaltake.com/db/products/case/p5/pic9.gif
<Mmike> vileni, osim gemista, i ne bas :)
<SilverSpace> ludilo 3:0 ni u snu protiv prvaka vodi medvescak 2/3
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> hitachijev plocavi disk iz laptopa ima 40MB/sec u seq readu
<Mmike> pa kak to moze
<Mmike> probao usb3 i probao esata
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kak stoji medvescak?
<ivoks> 4-1
<ivoks> majke ti
<ivoks> 6 pobjeda za redom
<ivoks> dakle medvescaku... :D
<ivoks> cska (1. na tablici) nam bjezi samo 4 bodina
<ivoks> boda
<ivoks> isto toliko mi bjezimo 6. momcadi (mi smo 5.)
<ivoks> opce nije lose
<ivoks> ovaj dalas fakat ima prometnu zracnu luku
<SilverSpace> ivoks: igrali su odlicno 
<ivoks> ja uvijek moram biti na nekom putu kada oni dobro igraju
<ivoks> uvijek
<ivoks> pas masters
<SilverSpace> druga trecina jebeno dobra 
<SilverSpace> uigrali igraca vise i sad melju 
<SilverSpace> prava radna ekipa 
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hokej/medvescak-srusio-i-metalurg-svi-hvale-trenera-dwyera-1028444
<SilverSpace> ovo nisam znao 
<SilverSpace> samo nazalost vec sad neki imaju ponude 
<SilverSpace> tesko da ce ostati na okupu
<SilverSpace> http://www.rezultati.com/utakmica/zXLKQPQq/#video
<SilverSpace> golovi
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> sve je to dio odrastanja
<ivoks> oh
<ivoks> kaj je vec ponoc u hr?
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12115986_913261678710538_8509034803083363063_n.jpg?oh=3341f48e81d270ea76abcdfe7f3dd940&oe=569D6665
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-03
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro :)
<calmpitbull> morgen
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dougISKs2vQ
<datase> YouTube: Use a bunch of USB Flash drives in a RAID array. - 0:06:16 - 855364 views - 9435 likes / 1333 dislikes
<Mmike> jelly, esata ladica sere samo preko esata, kad ju pristekam na USB3 onda radi ok
<Mmike> moguce da sam sjebo kablove u kucistu
<Mmike> kad sam neki dan sarafio nesto
<Mmike> svaki put kad vidim MacOS vidim kak je Unity kopija :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kakva kopija?
<Mmike> blatantna! :D
<Mmike> pogledaj kak izgelda macos
<Mmike> i kak izgleda unity
<Mmike> kopija
<Mmike> samo kaj uniti ima roza boje
<Mmike> i drugacije ikone
<Mmike> i nema finder :)
<Mmike> al' ono, iskopirali su sve :) ikone za mrezu, za glasnocu, ma sve :0
<jelly> dobro jutro
<jelly> zato je i upotrebljiv
 * Saki_KnIn Amerika i Engleska biće zemlja proleterska
<SilverSpace> jelly: evo tvoj http://is.gd/VhBC4T
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa to je unyti prije imao nego mac os
<SilverSpace> *unity
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma jel? :) otkud sad to? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj nije 
<SilverSpace> prije se pojavio
<SilverSpace> mac kopirao gnome
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ctxYif hahhaaaa
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa nije, gnome je kopirao maca
<SilverSpace> od kad to ?
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> pa neznam, to im je valjda misao vodilja bila
<Mmike> doduse, oni vele da su 'influenced'
<Mmike> al' kad pogledas, vidis da su skopirali
<Mmike> jelly, si resio onaj seq scan?
<Mmike> pft
<jelly> SilverSpace: Langer nema dlake na jeziku!
<Mmike> Samsung EVO 850 je duplo brzi od crucial mx550
<jelly> Mmike: da, nije seq scan na kraju, samo je sporo
<jelly> svakih 15 sekundi se poziva select koji traje 15-17 sekundi = 100% cpu
<Mmike> jelly, onaj kveri radi seq scan jer cupas vecinu tablice, pa nema smisla rokat po indexu
<Mmike> https://soundcloud.com/noothermedicine/hybris-c64
<dodobas> Mmike: sta sad...to sam mu i ja rekao ... :)
<Mmike> pa nist
<Mmike> nisam vidijo :)
<Mmike> nikak slozit multi-user znc
<vileni> Mmike: slazem se za unity, jedina razlika je da su ikone stavili bocno umjesto dolje :)
<hbogner> pozdrav
<vileni> o hbogner 
<hbogner> ola amigo, que pasa
<hbogner> nije me bilo online neko vrijeme
<vileni> hbogner: a di si bio? :) pas me napada, neda mi tipkati :)
<hbogner> u rh na terenu i na moru, a van rh bez laptopa
<hbogner> tako da se tek sad pocinjem vracat u normalu
<Mmike>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        hbogner                         
<Mmike>                                                                                                                                              /msg 
<Mmike> lol :D
<vileni> :)
<Mmike> mysql-5.5-5.5.41
<Mmike> svasta :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si tu???
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> SilverSpace, si ti? :)
<Mmike> o, srce skarambolirano
<Mmike> SilverSpace, rebuto bi kutiju, pa sam eto da znas :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ode
<Mmike> tako, fino
<hbogner> reboot uspjesan vidima :D
<hbogner> hmm, kupovat drugu bateriju za laptop ili ne? ova crkla i sad ga koristim samo na struji
<vileni> zavisi koliko ti je dobar laptop
<hbogner> stariji laptop, iz 2007. :D
<hbogner> a za novi love nemam :D
<vileni> nemam ni ja za novi, ali ciljam na neki polovni
<hbogner> he he he
<hbogner> nego moram jurit van, zvala bolja polovica da me ceka, odoh, pozdrav
 * Saki_KnIn RUSIJA
<Saki_KnIn> meni je crkla baterija i ekran
<Saki_KnIn> išo sam sam mjenjati pozadinsku lampu
<Saki_KnIn> pa sam malo krhnuo staklo
<Saki_KnIn> sada radi lampa ali ima samo jednu boju
<Mmike> polovni, da
<Mmike> ima na njuskalu finih thinkpada za 2-3k kuna
<Mmike> eo: http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-t520-oglas-15222983
<Mmike> pa onda usparas pa za par mjeseci kupis jos memorije
<Mmike> pa onda kupis ssd
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> za godinu dana imas jako jako soldain laptop
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-t410-oglas-16684103 <- jos povoljnije
#ubuntu-hr 2015-10-04
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<Mmike> I tebi, momcino, i tebi!
<Vlado9A3CY> zivio Mmike :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> tak cu i ja u penziji
<Mmike> k'o moja stara
<Mmike> dic ce u 5
<Mmike> lec u pol 11
<Mmike> dic se u podne
<Mmike> lec u 3
<Mmike> dic se u pol 5
<Mmike> i onda lec u 22
<SilverSpace> dam
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pikupoku!
<SilverSpace> gemišt
<SilverSpace> 21°
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> debilnog li vremena
<Mmike> ne vrijedi
<Mmike> sto god da napravim, imam 'tearing' u linusu
<Mmike> i na nvidiji i na intelu
<infy-> uh
<infy-> i s vsyncom?
<SilverSpace> uh red bull i tororoso bez motora za sledecu godinu bit ce to zanimljivo 
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kakav si ti to ustasa kada kazes 'sledeca'?
<SilverSpace> ??
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kakav sad ustasa 
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> nikada ja nisam brijao na fasiste 
<SilverSpace> to kaj sam protiv partizana to uvijek 
<SilverSpace> tesko ce medvescak izdrzati trecu trecinu jako tesko klizuu 
<SilverSpace> ubitacno je to svak drugi dan
<SilverSpace> Krošelj spasava stvar 
<SilverSpace> bilo je samo pitanje vremena 1:2
<Mmike> infy-, yup
<Mmike> infy-, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg
<datase> YouTube: tearing test @29.97 fps (1080p) - 0:01:29 - 69347 views - 171 likes / 0 dislikes
<Mmike> infy-, u full screenu pogledaj
<SilverSpace> 1:3
<vileni> Mmike: ovaj? :) http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/lenovo-x201i-i3-6gb-120-ssd-gsm-modul-oglas-14591603
<Mmike> vileni, recimo :) 
<SilverSpace> 2:3
<Mmike> vileni, http://www.njuskalo.hr/lenovo-prijenosnici/x1-carbon-i7-2.1ghz-14-wqhd-2560x1440-touch-8gb-ram-180gb-ssd-40-oglas-16717630
<vileni> Mmike: to si ti uzmi pa mi prodaj neki svoj :P
<Mmike> mislmi da je taj carbon jedan veliki drek
<Mmike> imaju ga dva lika u firmi
<Mmike> nisam bas nesh tipkao al' nsiam odusevljen
<Mmike> ivoks isto veli da je sranje
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-03
<jelly> https://imgur.com/gallery/dXhjM9W
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://puri.sm/surveys/librem-phone-preliminary-survey/
<Mmike> https://latesthackingnews.com/2016/09/29/ipv4-server-hacked-12-minutes-ipv6-server-remained-secured/
<Mmike> what?! :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak podesim da mi postgres logira samo querye duze od N ? Sad mi logira sve duze od N, ali i sve krace. Podesio sam na nacin: http://jebo.me/pas/5h
<ivoks> Mmike: zakaj te to cudi
<ivoks> 80% script kiddya niti ne zna sto je ipv6
<Mmike> ne cudi me
<Mmike> brine me
<Mmike> jer 'renomirani hrvatski security stsrucnjak' (brijem da lik radi za AKD ili za tak nekaj)
<Mmike> kao 'jesi vidio kako je ipv4 nesiguran'
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> log_statement = 'all'  
<Mmike> zato ti logira sve
<Mmike> nutra turi 'none'
<Mmike> odnosno, jos bolje, zakomentiraj to
<Mmike> default je 'none'
<Mmike> BotaniCar, inace, zgodno ti je procitati manual, kad mijenjas neku opciju, da vidis tocno kaj ce se desiti :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Vjerojatno sam sjebo jer sam prije nego sam te pitao isao po nekoj kuharici
<BotaniCar> Jer, ja bi ad logira sve ( info, warn, tra ), ali duze od N 
<BotaniCar> Pa sam valjda krivo skuzio kaj "all" implicira
<BotaniCar> Thx
<Mmike> velim, nisi citao manual :)
<BotaniCar> Jesam, ali sam izvukao krivi zakljucak. Moj grijeh
<Mmike> log_min_duration_satement ti odredjuje duljinu
<Mmike> trajanje, tj.
<Mmike> ja to obicno drzim na 100
<Mmike> 100 milisekundi
<Mmike> svi kveriji koji traju dulje od 100 milisekundi su potencijalno problematicni
<BotaniCar> Da, ja sam stavio na duze inace sam imao dnevno 30GB logova
<Mmike> rotfl :)
<Mmike> al' nekaj ti ne valja onda
<BotaniCar> Vele devovi da jebi ga, nisu stigli optimizirat upite 
<Mmike> s/stigli/znali
<Mmike> jbg
<BotaniCar> Mene boli tuki, ja samo hostam stvar
<Mmike> dajte vi meni   recite
<Mmike> ako sa lockfile.FileLock napravim neki lock
<Mmike> (npr: with lockfile.FileLock(('/tmp/pimpek.lock')
<Mmike> kak da vidim, iz samog OSa, tko drzi lock nad time?
<Mmike> lsof i fuser mi ne pokazu nist
<BotaniCar> Veli gugl: lslocks, from the util-linux package
<BotaniCar> si prob'o lslk ? 
<Mmike> mario@BUNTOR ~> lslocks
<Mmike> lslocks: command not found
<Mmike> 127 mario@BUNTOR ~> dpkg -l | grep  util-linux
<Mmike> ii  util-linux                                                  2.20.1-5.1ubuntu20.7                    amd64        Miscellaneous system utilities
<ivoks> picku materinu i systemd
<Mmike> naravno da jesam  :D
<Mmike> ivoks, de se odluci, jedan dan ga hvalis, drugi dan ga kudis :)
<ivoks> kad sam ga hvalio?
<Mmike> cak je i onaj polu-drek od upstarta bio bolji, bar si mogao revertati stvari nazad ili lako popraviti
<Mmike> i nije bio preimpregniran sa svime
<Mmike> ovo je uzas
<Mmike> u-zas
<ivoks> uzas uzas
<ivoks> smrzo mi se
<ivoks> i nemrem ni rebootat stroj
<Mmike> probo si twitter-onliner? :)
<ivoks> jer reboot ide preko njega
<ivoks> a systemd se buni da se prebrzo reswapa
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> gov-no
<ivoks> Looping too fast. Throttling execution a little.
<ivoks> jebo nas glupe sto smo usvojili to smece
<Mmike> Pa, nije da ljudi nisu vikali kontra toga.
<Mmike> Pretpostavljam da nit Debian to nebi uzeo da Ubuntu nije to uzeo.
<Mmike> AL' sad, sta je tu je - mozda se do 18.04 stvari poprave :D
<Mmike> idem u birtiju, dosla cistacica
<ivoks> ovo je debian
<ivoks> ni dpkg mi ne readi
<ivoks> pa dobro koji kurac
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja imam i na centosu 7 i na ubuntuju 16 http://jebo.me/pas/5e@raw
<ivoks> debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed
<ivoks> a i ovi u debianu su pukli
<ivoks> apt-get install systemd se smrzne
<ivoks> krasno. krasno!
<ivoks>   123 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/cron -f
<ivoks>   124 ?        Zs     0:00 [rc.local] <defunct>
<ivoks>   125 ?        Zs     0:00 [apache2] <defunct>
<ivoks>   126 ?        Zs     0:00 [slapd] <defunct>
<ivoks> wtf
<ivoks>   223 ?        S+     0:00 systemctl daemon-reload
<ivoks> i ode u vjecna lovista
<ivoks>   345 ?        S      0:00 /bin/systemd-tty-ask-password-agent --watch
<ivoks> kakve su ovo gluposti?
<hbogner> kaj koristite na 16.04? ntpd ili timesyncd?
<ivoks> jebo me pas ak necu maknut systemd gdje god mogu
<ivoks> timesyncd je trenutno totalno sranje
<ivoks> to je ntp za one koji ne znaju sto je ntp
<hbogner> navikao sma ntpd i njegovu konfiguraciju
<hbogner> ovaj timesyncd mi izgleda pre jednostavno,..
<ivoks> timesyncd ne moze nista
<hbogner> znaci ntpd it is :)
<ivoks> cak niti spojiti se na dva servera
<hbogner> sudo apt-get remove --purge timesync :)
<ivoks> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ivoks>   systemd-sysv
<ivoks> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ivoks>   sysvinit-core
<ivoks> fuck yeah!
<hbogner> hmm, nrmerm deinstalirati taj timesync..
<ivoks> ne mozes
<ivoks> to je sve systemd
<hbogner> aaaarghhh
<ivoks> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ivoks>   systemd*
<ivoks> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ivoks> After this operation, 12.1 MB disk space will be freed.
<ivoks> aj bok
<ivoks> i evo, sve radi
<ivoks> how to make debian functional
<ivoks> apt-get install sysvinit-core
<ivoks> apt-get purge systemd
<ivoks> apt-get install rsyslog
<ivoks> done
<ivoks> fucking idiots.
<Mmike> ivoks: wat? Jesi siguran da ti sve radi?
<ivoks> sve mi radi
<ivoks> rebootao stroj
<Mmike> Naime, sshd ti bez systemda nece radit
<ivoks> sve radi
<ivoks>   531 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<Mmike> waaat?
<Mmike> to je debian8?
<ivoks> 8.6
 * Mmike ide probat
<Mmike> pretpostavljam da nemas Xe
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> ovo je kontejner
<ivoks> brijem da to muci systemd
<ivoks> nije navikao da ne moze raditi s kernelom sto god hoce
<ivoks> ali radilo je mjesecima do danas
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> kontejner
<Mmike> to se ne racuna :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: i'm on trusty
<BotaniCar> Mmike: heh
<Mmike> to je to
<Mmike> uzimam fakin tcom optiku
<Mmike> i platit cu usranih 500 kuna za instalaciju
<ivoks> dakle...
<Mmike> i do petka imam optiku, vele
<BotaniCar> Dabar i ja mogu dobit'
<dodobas> putar
<ivoks> sve je pocelo sa 'neki servisi se ne restartaju kako treba, putem crona'
<Mmike> dodobas: sutra?
<dodobas> yes
<ivoks> zamijenili systemd sa sysv i sve opet radi
<ivoks> cak se i stroj brze buta
<Mmike> ivoks: meni xenial sere u kontejnerima, al' sam brijao da je to zato kaj tjeram kontejnera na trustyju
<ivoks> pa naravno da je
<Mmike> ivoks: sad cu bas probat debian u kvmu, brijem da to nece opce raditi
<Mmike> to micanje systemda
<ivoks> kak ti to opce pada na pamet
<ivoks> doduse... 
<ivoks> ako imas hwe kernel, onda je ok
<Mmike> 4.4 nesto
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> sad kad si to rekao, pocelo je srat kad sam 4.4 metnuo
<ivoks> instaliraj upstart
<ivoks> i onda makni to govno
<Mmike> i ne sere uvijek
<ivoks> pa ni meni ne sere uvijek
<Mmike> ma moji kontejneri su short-lived
<ivoks> isti cronjob
<ivoks> samo nedjeljom rikne
<Mmike> btw, jel' te jebe thermald na 4.4 kernelu?
<ivoks> mene nis ne jebe, ja jebem druge
<Mmike> lol :) dopizdilo mu - SUTRA JE PONEDJELJAK, NECUUUUUUUUUUU, i umre :)
<ivoks> idem radit
<Mmike> a neke zene? :)
<hbogner> hmm, koliko sam skuzio, ako zelim ntpd onda samo instaliram ntp i timesyncd ce skuziti da je ntpd glavni
<dodobas> koliko od vas koristi alterantivnu implementaciju ssl protokola ... tj. ne koristi TLS/openssl ?
<jelly> dodobas: barem svi koji koriste firefox
<Mmike> dodobas: koja je alternativa?
<jelly> also, svi koji na debilani koriste curl
<jelly> dakle to su dva: nss (mozilla), gnutls (fsf, valjda)
<jelly> mislim da i chromium trosi nss
<jelly> da, bar u debianu.  Depends: [...] libnss3 (>= 2:3.13.4-2~) | libnss3-1d (>= 3.12.4)
<Mmike> mario@MIKE ~> ldd /usr/bin/firefox 
<Mmike> 	not a dynamic executable
<Mmike> waat :)
<Mmike> jel' debian8 ima neku novu foru da se k'o root nemres ulogirat kroz ssh?
<vileni_> Mmike: jesi gledao sshd config?
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> pitam, jebemu :)
<vileni_> Mmike: obicno je to slucaj
<vileni_> da je ssh key only
<vileni_> ili opcenito da ne moze nego moras sudoat
<Mmike> nema debian sudo
<vileni_> ima ako stavis
<Mmike> vileni_: nema po defaultu
<Mmike> pricam o default instalaciji
<Mmike> i da, promijenili su
<Mmike> nemres se k'o root ulogirat kroz ssh
<Mmike> mosh, al' ne s passwordom
<Mmike> ok, ajmo sad probati ivoks-trik
 * Mmike napravio kardinalnu gresku
<Mmike> prigovorio zeni oko vesmasina-procedure
<Vlado9A> lol
<BotaniCar> erm, zakaj si to napravio i kak si optimizirao proceduru ( mimo cinjenice da je to sad TVOJ procedura i samo ti peres ves ) ;)
<Mmike> jelly: curl u debian8 koristi libssl
<Mmike> ivoks: neece: http://jebo.me/pas/77
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vidim, i ti si bio u istom dreku :D
<Mmike> ma nist, rekao sam da stavlja previse deterdjenta
<Mmike> i sad moram veceras oprat cijelu masinu
<Mmike> u octu i neznam cemu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: znas da se pocesto ugrizem za jezik tek dok si skuham frku .. 
<Mmike> ili kupit novu
<Mmike> a s obzirom da ocu detetu kupit elektro RC auto
<Mmike> (detetu u meni isto)
<dodobas> hate is good, hate will make it stronger ... all hail systemd ...
<Mmike> masina mora ostat
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ipak imam init
<Mmike> a nemam systemd
<Mmike> i radi sve, valjda :D
<jelly> kak se u less-u _makne_ search query, a bez da se napise dlsffsdkhlfhja kojeg nece naci, i bez da se izadje i udje
<obrut> kak drugacije nego /dsfdsfsdf :)
<BotaniCar> sad si mi izbio jedine dvije metode koje znam 
<jelly> Mmike: po defaultu?
<jelly> (curl, ssl)
<Mmike> jelly: esc?
<Mmike> jelly: pa, sad sam instalirao curl na dzesetu, i ldd veli libssl
<jelly> / pa esc ?
<Mmike> a i libcurl3 dependa na libssl
<Mmike> zbunjuje me ovo kaj je ivoks napravio
<BotaniCar> jelly: /, pa ESC je isto kao / pa sjgfasdjkgfasdf
<Mmike> pa sad instaliram debian s MATEom da vidim kaj ce se potrgat ak maknem systemd
<jelly> Mmike: esc ne radi nist
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> / pa enter
<jelly> i dalje mi je u / promptu
<jelly> / pa enter trazi i dalje isto
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> true
<BotaniCar> ./ pa ENTER mi svejedno daje "invalid search" ( makne highlight ) 
<Mmike> / pa enter je isto k'o i 'n'
 * jelly slaps Mmike 
<jelly> BotaniCar: jer je i dalje  asfhdjsgfkkkkfg
<Mmike> jelly: stavi recimo: /\.$\
<Mmike> pa ces dobit 'insvalid searh cpatter'
<Mmike> invalid search pattern
<BotaniCar> "invalid semen splatterr" mi je sad javio
<BotaniCar> Aha, to je ljubavnica, pardon
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto bi prao u octu vesmasinu?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da maknem kamenac
<SilverSpace> aha
<Mmike> frend jedan opce ne koristi vise deterdjent, btw
<Mmike> samo alkoholni ocat
<BotaniCar> Err ? Frendu roba onda sjajno mirishi.. 
<SilverSpace> nasa je izdrzala samsungova 9 godina koliko je star franko i jos pere :)
<SilverSpace> sestra prasak kupuje sami u mulleru
<vileni_> mi isto koristimo ocat
<obrut> mi isto.. za kiselu papriku :P
<SilverSpace> http://m.9gag.com/gag/aMGWZb1
<Mmike> vileni_: umjesto detergenta?
<SilverSpace> obrut: lol 
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi ispikao zenin pod sa siljcima :)
<obrut> jao, ne spominji, ubice me ko zeca :)
<Mmike> ivoks: da, ak imas xe i to, micanje systemda ti obrise cijeli Xenv, networkmanager i ine djidje
<obrut> pa to ti ionako nist ne treba :) x-i su obsolete, networkmanger smece i tak to :)
<obrut> ce canonical vise uletit s onim mirom ili ne ? :)
<obrut> i ostali s waylandom...
<BotaniCar> Daj ajde, samo mi jos to treba :)
<Mmike> obrut: teorecki mosh 16.04 tjerat s time
<Mmike> kolega to imao pa mi pokazivao pa tak
<Mmike> u biti mi je unity8 pokazivao
<Mmike> neznam kaj da ti velim, meni taj unity ocajan
<vileni_> Mmike: da
<Mmike> slicno k'o sto mi je macos sucelje ocajno
<Mmike> vileni_: i onda omeksivac poslije?
<SilverSpace> obrut: jesi joj reko da jos treba i pjesak u stalke :)
<vileni_> Mmike: trebalo bi vlastu pitati to
<vileni_> neznam detaljno
<Mmike> pa de :)
<Mmike> vileni_: jel' mosh sad kak d ozene doc? :)
<vileni_> kaze samo ocat
<vileni_> Mmike: kaze da nije samo ocat
<Mmike> ? :D
<vileni_> Mmike: dodaj si ju na fb pa ispituj :)
<Mmike> jelly: pazi ovo :) ubuntu 16.04, curl ne koristi openssl nego gnutls :)
<Mmike> root@xena:~# ldd /usr/bin/curl  | grep ssl
<Mmike> root@xena:~# ldd /usr/bin/curl  | grep tls
<Mmike> 	libcurl-gnutls.so.4 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl-gnutls.so.4 (0x00007f09e998c000)
<Mmike> 	libgnutls.so.30 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgnutls.so.30 (0x00007f09e87d5000)
<Mmike> root@xena:~#
<Mmike> vileni_: ack
<SilverSpace> kaze sestra da joj vratim staro racunalo jer ovo vise ne grije sobu :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto kupis ovakvu vesmasinu :) https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/45/71/67/457167736fb419a364f9de88a1486eb1.jpg
<Mmike> to ne moram nit stavljat ves u nju
<Mmike> sam ju stavim u sobu, i sve u sobi opere :D
<Mmike> vileni_: thnx, sve sam saznao :D
<Mmike> vileni_: zena ti je zakon! :D
<vileni_> Mmike: znam :)
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> TIL kako se veli Caps Lock, Insert, Del itd. na Å¡panjolskom
<jelly> Bloq Mayús 
<Mmike> jelly: mogu pitat ak se ne zajebavas
<jelly> Mmike: TIL = Today I learned
<jelly> kupio sam naime jos jednu omiljenu mi tipkovnicu, samo ima es layout
<vileni_> jelly: koju to
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> TIL "TIL"
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> vileni_: SK-8855
<jelly> od milja zvana "uzmes X220 i ispilish samo gornjih 8mm tipkovnice"
<Mmike> ne kuzim kak vam to moze bit dobra tipkovnica
<jelly> to je fantasticna tipkovnica
<Mmike> moj kum ima istu takvu, ruku bi dao za nju
<Mmike> je, na laptopu
<Mmike> na desktopu je drek
<jelly> na svemu
<jelly> i ne samo zbog toga sto svugdje imam isti layout
<jelly> sad razmisljam uzeti jos jedno 5 komada, jer su oko $40-50, pa imam tipkovnica za iducih 10 godina
<Mmike> a ima ih?
<jelly> ove dvije koje imam na poslu i doma su dosta izlizane, a i klitic na novoj se puno bolje ponasa ali to je mozda zbog neoriginalne kineske gumice 
<jelly> ova je bila $50 + $20 shipping + 174kn carina i pdv i ht pizdarije
<jelly> ima jeftinije ali od blaaago sumnjivih vendora
<jelly> jos kad bi znao kinezu objasnit da malo po skladistu pogleda ne za spanjolske niti francuske niti njemacke nego "Slovenian" part number
<Mmike> taj klitic je ok
<Mmike> 101 put bolji od touchpada
<Mmike> al' nije zamjena za mis
<Mmike> nakon 2 mjeseca klitanja na moru imam problem s lijevom rukom
<Mmike> sad se navikavam pa klitam i s desnom rukom
<jelly> klitic mi je 99,9% zamjena 
<jelly> manje me boli desna ruka
<jelly> jedino sto nisam mogao s njim je zavrsiti zadnji nivo Portala 
<jelly> makar, touchpadi na friskim mekovima isto nisu losi
<jelly> ali mac i bilo koji cudni laptop rijesim tako da uzmem mac, stavim ovu tipkovnicu preko njegove i radim 
<Mmike> idem doma
<Mmike> osla cistacica
<Mmike> brb
<VjetarSaSunca> Bem ti mišića i poslovanju s hrvatima :)
<VjetarSaSunca> svaki dan se čudim k'o pura dreku svemu tome
<SilverSpace> bome danas bu trebalo grijanje
<BotaniCar> VjetarSaSunca: si mi poslal ponudu, speaking of poslovanje s nasima :)
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/5a/6c/a3/5a6ca32791bc77df7029aeaed680511a.jpg
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: lol
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/tCFhBmy6XFQ
<datase> YouTube: George Cardas's Listening Room - 0:02:15 - 169787 views - 299 likes / 87 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/rpivnc.png
<jelly> još se nisam navikao slati mail iz mutt-a kroz outlook.office365.com 
<BotaniCar> Nisi nav^HKaaaaaj kaaak ? :D
<jelly> :set smtp_url="smtp://jelly%40KITTENS.EDGY@outlook.office365.com:587/"
<jelly> umjesto prethodnog
<BotaniCar> +1 4 kitties
<jelly> :set smtp_url="smtp://jelly@owa.kittens.edgy:587/"
<jelly> domena firme je sad dio usernamea
<jelly> %40 je @
<BotaniCar> Da, vidim zakaj treba malo navikavanja 
<jelly> i to je to, sve ostalo je isto
<BotaniCar> I'm offensive, and i find that lesbian ! 
<dodobas> vileni_: ipak je yubico neo ...
<dodobas> sad je stigao :)
<SilverSpace> http://i.imgur.com/mxk10lz.jpg
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/USCVDNP.jpg
<jelly> siroki enter?  fuj
<Mmike> jelly, rotfl :D
<ivoks> jelly: jel mehanicka?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> moron u tcom podrsci
<Mmike> hocu kupit uslugu
<Mmike> koliko kosta? toliko i toliko. Instalacija je koliko? Besplatna je. Mozete provjerit? Uvjeravam Vas, besplatna je. Ok, super.
<Mmike> ZOve za 15 minuta - eee, jbg, nije besplatna, 500 kn + PDV.
<Mmike> reko, fino.
<Mmike> reko, a ak uzmem ugovor na godinu dana?
<Mmike> onda je besplatno
<Mmike> reko, nije nit 1kn ili nesto?
<Mmike> nene, besplatno je
<Mmike> mozete provjerit?
<Mmike> uvjeravam vas, besplatno je
<Mmike> sigurno?
<Mmike> da, samo ako je bez ugovora onda se placa
<Mmike> ok, reko, uzimam uslugu
<Mmike> zove za dva sata
<Mmike> e, ipak se placa
<Mmike> reko, vama bas nije vas posao drag?
<Mmike> debil
<jelly> ivoks: jednako mehanicka kao ona u X220, T420, T520
<Mmike> jelly, X220 ima puno bolju tipkovnicu od T520
<Mmike> A X201 jos bolju
<Mmike> al' i dalje to nemre zamjeniti dobru desktop taipkovnicu
<Mmike> sto K270, koju imam, nikako nije
<Mmike> al' kad je to najbolja wifi tastatura :/
<jelly> nemre bilo kakva desktop tipkovnica meni zamijeniti ovu sa klitorisom i tri gumba
<Mmike> De gustibus :)
<Mmike> meni klit nemre zamijeniti misa, nikako
<Mmike> stovise, od klita me ruka boli za popizdit :D
<Mmike> brijem da od touchpada ne boli opce
<jelly> loool
<Mmike> sam kaj sam na touchpadu toliko spor da mi se neda to opce
<Mmike> xixixi :)
<jelly> onda delaj jezikovu juhu, kaj da ti velim
<jelly> !addtopic <Mmike> stovise, od klita me ruka boli za popizdit :D
<jelly> takitak imas fizicki dokaz da ti je tehnika dovoljno dobra :-)
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> neki znaju s klitom, neki ne znaju :)
<ivoks> a10
<ivoks> koju to topcinu ima
<ivoks> ne smiju pucati dulje od 2 sekunde
<ivoks> jer... toliki je trzaj i toliki potisak stvara, da ponistava snagu motora i moze zaustaviti avion u zraku :)
<Vlado9A> bar mu ne treba ručna :P
<Mmike> ivoks, nije li rafal 8 sekundi max?
<Mmike> i da
<Mmike> A10 je kralj :)
<Mmike> avion kojeg su napravili oko topa :)
<Mmike> popizdit cu s tastaturom
<Mmike> svakih 20-30 minuta prestane raditi na minutu-dve
<Mmike> imam isti unified receiver kao i za misa
<Mmike> mis svo vrijeme radi normalno
<vileni_> ja imam neku logitech, stalno nesto prekida
<Mmike> bezicnu?
<Vlado9A> a da probate staviti nove baterije :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: zasto bezicna?
<Vlado9A> ili si složite mali napajačić umjesto baterija... i spojite ga na bežičnu tipkovnicu... kabelom :D
<Vlado9A> podsjetili ste me da bih mogao provjeriti radi li još uvijek moja bežična tipkovnica iz konzuma :) ... i radi :)
<jelly> wow, hakeri ucjenjivaci u HRT dnevniku
<ivoks> pff...
<ivoks> $ wc -l bundle.yaml 
<ivoks> 4929 bundle.yaml
<ivoks> i sad ti objasni ljudima da nesto ne valja ako ti za opis modela treba 5000 linija
<Mmike> hrvojem, zato kaj mi idu zice na zivce
<Mmike> al' mislim da mi vise ide na zivce kaj to ne radi....
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' to juju2? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto ti idu zice od tipkovnice na zivce :) 
<SilverSpace> pa ne nosis je po stanu :)
<hrvojem> da -^
<hrvojem> nit je setas po stolu
<jelly> seta je od deska do kauca i nazad?
<SilverSpace> http://www.roccat.org/en-HR/Products/Gaming-Keyboards/Sova/
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma ni to :) 
 * jelly ne vjeruje ni jednoj bezicnoj tipkovnici
<jelly> to sve snifabilno
<SilverSpace> ah moras biti blizu
<jelly> ne moras, usmjereno uho
<SilverSpace> https://www.links.hr/hr/tipkovnica-roccat-sova-lapboard-gaming-uk-layout-illuminated-crna-usb-101200261
<SilverSpace> majke ti bubreg za tipkovnicu
<ivoks> bluetooth tipkovnica
<ivoks> omogucava susjedima da tipkaju po tom komu, since day 1
<ivoks> fae m slva
<vileni_> Mmike: da, bezicna je, mislim da mk520
<vileni_> normalno radi samo ako je receiver u vidnom polju i ne dalje od metar i pol
<SilverSpace> http://www.stereophile.com/images/412mbl.3.jpg
<SilverSpace> volio bi ovo cut kak svira
<Mmike> vileni_, meni je receiver ispod stola - velim, mis radi ok
<Mmike> i eto, sad radi normalno
<Mmike> i radit ce tak pol sata sigurno
<Mmike> i onda pocne srat
<Mmike> ili dupla slova ili preskace slova
<Mmike> i onda stane skroz
<Mmike> i tak
<SilverSpace> jah nisam dugo nis prevodio 
<SilverSpace> od kad su sjebali da se direktno iz programa dode do launchpada
<ivoks> ode
<ivoks> ECA se zatvara
<ivoks> 130 ljudi - na ulicu
<Mmike> kad im drzava neda da voze neispravne avijone
<Mmike> ja se vozio 2put
<Mmike> dobro sam i prosao
<ivoks> pa ne znam
<ivoks> drzava ih je prizemljila radi istrage
<ivoks> to je standardna praksa
<ivoks> ako se ustanovi da su zrakoplovi u redu, nadam se da ce tuziti i satrati index
<SilverSpace> pa nije ih index zatvorio 
<Mmike> pa nisu zrakoplovi u redu :)
<SilverSpace> nemozes ljude voziti u krntijama
<Mmike> drzava je sjebala utoliko sto mu nije dala da radi
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nije, ali je napisao da zrakoplovi nisu u redu
<Mmike> lik je 15 godina cekao da pocne
<Mmike> i onda je poceo pusit
<Mmike> paru
<ivoks> a to ce se vidjeti jesu li ili nisu u redu
<Mmike> i kad je konacno krenuo vec je bio duzan za popizdit
<Mmike> pa je onda sparao na odrzavanju aviona
<ivoks> komentari kako su stari i hrdjavi su jednostavno glupi
<Mmike> i sparao je na ljudima
<ivoks> jer avioni traju 30 godina i hrdjaju
<Mmike> 2/3 pilota mu nije bilo prijavljeno
<ivoks> to je index napisao
<Mmike> ne, to ti ja velim
<ivoks> da vidimo sto ce istraga reci
<Mmike> znam covjeka koji je letio s njima
<Mmike> tj, letio za njih
<Mmike> lik veli da su avioni tehnicki neispravni - nisu opasni, veli, jer da jesu on nebi letio
<Mmike> al' nije po PSu
<Mmike> pazi, avion kad je dosao po nas u Jelsu  (nakon sto je prvi put kasnio preko 3 sata zbog 'tehnickih problema') je 40 minuta kasnio u polijetanju jer nisu mogli - zatvoriti vrata
<Mmike> na kraju su letejeli s otvorenim vratima
<Mmike> ok, nije bed, nije kabina pod pritiskom, ti sjedis, vezan si
<Mmike> al' ono :)
<ivoks> pa to se desava
<Mmike> yup, desava se i da se bus zapali jer nije odrzavan
<ivoks> ja sam letio unitedom u avionu u kojem alaram za detekciju dima ne radi
<Mmike> eh,  united
<ivoks> i jos se posada smijala kako se pali sam od sebe
<ivoks> nije prizemljen cijeli united
<ivoks> dapace, taj je avion uredno letio natrag isto
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ne znam :)
<Mmike> velim ti sto znam iz prve ruke 
<Mmike> tj, druge
<Mmike> meni zao, pun kufer
<Mmike> steta je
<Mmike> jer je super brija
<Mmike> split-jelsa, 20 minuta
<Mmike> od toga si 7 minuta u zraku, a 13 minuta 'rulas' po moru
<obrut> sto me sve uvijek sjeti na : http://footflyer.com/Articles/JustForFun/AviationHumor/pilots_mechanics.htm  :)
<Mmike> krk-split = 40ak minuta
<Mmike> obrut,  :)))))))))))
<Mmike> obrut, imas ih zapisanih? :)
<ivoks> fora
<ivoks> http://balkans.liveuamap.com/
<ivoks> rusi poslali vojsku na vjezbu u moldavu
<ivoks> crvena armija je sve blize
<SilverSpace> rusi se jebeno razgoropadili 
<SilverSpace> a ameri nikad na nizim granama
<SilverSpace> SAD je upravo objavio da prekida sve razgovore s Rusijom oko Sirije
<SilverSpace> https://67.media.tumblr.com/5cb6bb79048712216961b68a6ba5cb97/tumblr_mjpze8pKVb1qdj1kjo1_1280.jpg
<SilverSpace> pojese knjigu iMoljci :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-04
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> 16.10 radi super
<vileni_> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<obrut> SilverSpace: to sluzbeno izaslo ili neku betu testiras ?
<obrut> a to sve znaci da mi je vrijeme da predjem na 16.04 :)
<hrvojem> obrut: mislim da je beta, RC je za 6 najavljen, a GA za 13 koliko vidim
<hrvojem> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseSchedule
<obrut> ajd, srecom nije petak taj 13 :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne izmisljaj :)
<Mmike> obrut, same here :D :D :D
<Mmike> obrut, iako, gledam ove na poslu, 16.04 radi ok, manje vise
<Mmike> thermald samo treba ugasiti
<Mmike> (doduse, na desktopu mozda to nema veze)
<SilverSpace> obrut: beta 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj izmisljam radi super 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  :) 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jesi stavio unity8 i Mir?
<dodobas> putar
<dodobas> kad se ide onda danas ... ? 13h ?
<jelly> cek, canonical jos gura mir umjesto waylanda?
<obrut> jelly: canonical se zakleo u majku da je mir way to go... dakle, odjebali su wayland skroz
<Mmike> jelly, kak mislis - umjesto?
<Mmike> wayland ne postoji  :D
<Mmike> dodobas, 13!
<Mmike> skoro sam zaboravio :D
<jelly> obrut: tako su se zaklinjali i u upstart
<jelly> to nis ne znaci
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> mir is the way to go, for now
<jelly> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije instaliran unity8
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa kaj cekas?
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> eh 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: dok ne bude default necu :)
<Mmike> kukavice :D
<obrut> koliko sam citao, nije default, al se moze instalirat i koristit
<obrut> kukavica nego sto...
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> KUKAVICA Djecja lica ! :) 
<SilverSpace> provokatori :P
<BotaniCar> Kaj, ti imas priliku staviti unity, a ne radis to : )
<SilverSpace> sudo apt install unity8-desktop-session
<jelly> oho, "apt"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa koristim stari 
<SilverSpace> jelly: da sad je apt default
<SilverSpace> evo instalira se
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> evo vratim se kad se ulogiram :)
<obrut> imam feeling da se nece vratit :)
<Mmike> apt
<Mmike> apt-get sa --color --fancy --ignore-terminal --i-am-so-super
<rut> dd tutaci
<rut> .weather varazdin
<datase> rut: Weather for Varazdin, Croatia | Temperature: 55°F / 13°C; Humidity: 67%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ese, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 32 mins, 31 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Chance of rain; High of 64°F / 18°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 56°F / 13°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Thursday: Overcast; High of 58°F / 14°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Overcast; High of 55°F / (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> obrut: vratio se ali ne u unity8 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> tam nis ne mogu otvoriti 
<jelly> <3 pvmove
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/screenshot20161004_110417194.png
<SilverSpace> evo unity8 
<SilverSpace> nis ne radi 
<hbogner> Mmike, znaci idemo klopat :D
<jelly> kod tebe je ili "sve radi" ili "nis ne radi", SilverSpace!
<SilverSpace> jelly: bas :)
<obrut> bolje i to nego "nesto ne radi" :)
<BotaniCar> el mogu unity8 instalirat' s snappyem ? :) 
<BotaniCar> Nisam to cudo jos ni probao
<jelly> obrut: to je uobicajeno stanje kod mene
<dodobas> Mmike: ok... onda u 13 ... double tree hilton na vukovarskoj 
<dodobas> vileni_: dodjes ? ^^^
<BotaniCar> jelly: 
<BotaniCar> Q: Why no workie ? 
<BotaniCar> A: You have a bit stuck somewhere in the memory causing shit to go bonkers
<dodobas> moze se bilo tko pridruziti ...
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/life/tehnologija/hrvatski-studio-za-video-igre-gamepires-svojom-novom-igrom-scum-zeli-zauvijek-promijeniti-igre-prezivljavanja-i-cini-se-da-ce-im-to-poci-za-rukom/4931027/
<jelly> brijem da je to malo nize na vukovarskoj nego sto obicno rucam 
<BotaniCar> Kaj kaj , pasmater, vec sam dogovorio rucak elsewhere, idem to probat' odjebat'
<dodobas> jelly: dodjes ? :)
<vileni_> dodobas: hmmm
<jelly> Ulica Grada Vukovara 269a
<vileni_> Mmike: ides pjesice ili autom? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, moze - u zgradi gdje je Porno FIrma
<jelly> ne :-)
<Mmike> vileni_, Uber
<jelly> idem maksimalno do broja 20-25 :-)
<dodobas> Mmike: wtf? tasmo je hotel ..koliko znam
<Mmike> dodobas, tamo je i HNS :)
<Mmike> dodobas, porno firma je kat iznad HNSa
<Mmike> ili ispod, ne znam vise :)
<dodobas> joj da.. imaju onaj ulaz sa strane ..
<vileni_> di je to onda, u green goldu?
<vileni_> ili pokraj nesto
<vileni_> i koliko se ceka
<dodobas> bijah dva puta i niti jednom nisam cekao, da sam se zapitao ... gdje je hrana
<dodobas> al nije da imam neku bolju statistiku :)
<Mmike> dodobas, di se vidimo, u 13h ispred hotela?
<dodobas> potrudim se doci malo ranije ... ima terasa s istocne strane ali ne znam koliko je pametno da sjedimo vani ..
<dodobas> tako da samo udji ... skuzit ces
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> ne vani
<Mmike> zima je :D
<Mmike> a i nitko ne pusi, right? :D
<jelly> samo najboljim prijateljima
<Mmike> ja nit to
<Mmike> jbg
<Mmike> boundaries need to be set!
<dodobas> Mmike: a e, ali ako nisi primjetio u trgovoni te cudno gledaju kad kupis kilu putra svaki dan :)
<Mmike> a 10 litara octa alkoholnog? :D
<dodobas> i 6 žlica ... 
<BotaniCar> ja sam u 269A :) 
<BotaniCar> *268d
<BotaniCar> **269D , darn my fingers
<BotaniCar> Kaj, ne bi poblajbal frendu, ono - #nohomo, samo da ne dobije rak prostate ?! Kakav si to couk i prijatelj ! :)
<Mmike> da je to siguran nacin da se nedobije rak prostate mislim da bi to onda radilo i da mu zena to napravi
<Mmike> pa onda ne moram ja
<Mmike> kuish? :D
<Mmike> potrgo mi se chrome
<Mmike> nist mi ne radi
<Mmike> javascript mi ne radi
<Mmike> jebemti zivot
<ivoks> ode GBP u 3pm
<obrut> nek ode sto vise, taman trebam nesto narucit otamo :)
<BotaniCar> https://media.tenor.co/images/92fbd63c172aecb87c5d63c97c30bfd7/raw # NSFVegans
<BotaniCar> Mmike: javascript ne radi, kaj to nije sreca u nesreci ? :D
 * Mmike se ide tusnut i ide
<jelly> https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-in-2016-d3a717dd577f 
<obrut> jel ima tko kakav monitor doma visoke rezolucije ? nesto poput 2560x1440  ... zanima me kak se linux DE ponasaju s tim, jel znaju pravilno skalirat fontove i tako to...
<obrut> s/doma/bilo gdje/ :)
<jelly> imam tablet navedene rezolucije, ali na drndaroidu ne na linuxu
<jelly> bolje vrti OSX nego linux, tamo ce radit ;-)
<obrut> imam i ja android deviceove na hidpi rezama i radi ok... al utuntu s gnome flashbackom, bogtepiteaj... svi nesto tweakaju, podesavaju DE, podesavaju aplikacije.. bogteubjo
<obrut> da ne bi bilo da sad iskesiram pare za monitor i dobim sranje :)
<jelly> i bit ce tako, ne brini se
<jelly> jedva windowsi 10 rade nekak
<obrut> jel probao tko http://symless.com/synergy/ ? ko x2x, ali multi platformno :)
<obrut> x2x sam nekad cesto koristio i skroz mi je zakon, al ovo bi mi i sa testnog laptopa maknulo tastaturu u mis :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: imam jedan monitor na 1920xkajaznamkaj i telku na 1080p rezi, unity mi dinamicki mijenja scaling ovisno o tome na koji monitor odvucem koji prozor. Nemam nikaj s jacom rezom
<obrut> monitor ti je vjerojatno 1080 ili 1200 :) dakle mozda isto kao i telka :)
<BotaniCar> nene, TV je jednu rezu "slabiji" od monitora, zato sam specificirao. 
<obrut> problem su u biti ove veeelike rezoulcije jer je sve "sitno"
<BotaniCar> monitor ima 1920x1200 , telka 1920x1080
<BotaniCar> velim, mehanizam skaliranja mi radi, ne znam zasto ne bi i s jacim hardverom ( niti bi se jako cudio da ipak ne radi ) :) 
<obrut> pa moras skalirati aplikacije, e sad neki libovi/environmenti imaju podrusku, neki ne
<obrut> ili recimo skaliraju fontove, ali ne i ikone i tak to
<BotaniCar> Ah, da, ikone mi isto skalira kak treba, uvijek vidim citat' 
<obrut> inace ta tvoja razlika je poprilicno mala, "samo" 120 pixela po vertikali :)
<obrut> inace narucio sam novi sluzbeni laptop s hidpi rezom, bice zanimljivo :P
 * BotaniCar drzi fige
<vileni_> obrut: ja koristio synergy prije dosta godina, dobro je to funkcioniralo
<BotaniCar> obrut: ta mala razlika bude uzasna kad skaliranje ne radi, pa ti sve bude ili izduzeno, ili sabito :) 
<vileni_> mislim da nije bio zajednicki clipboard tad jos
<BotaniCar> Also, i have succesfuly installed java. 
<hrvojem> obrut: sta si uzeo? ili samo rezu ako je laptop tajna :)
<obrut> ThinkPad T560, reza je 2880x1620
<obrut> al uzeo bih si sad novi monitor, veci od 24" i naravno s tim i vecu rezu pa sam sad u dilemi
<obrut> ne vidim nikakav smisao u 27" monitoru bez vece reze
<BotaniCar> Uzmi, ako bas drek pogodi ventilator budes skonfal X-e (ili kaj vec) jednom i bok :)
<BotaniCar> Forward ever, backward never ! 
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja bi mandarina 
<obrut> ja isto
<obrut> upravo potamanio rundu koju je zena kupila
<BotaniCar> ok, da obrnem pilu: 
<hrvojem> znam da dio ekipe vrti ubuntu na MPB-u, a nije se nitko zalio da im ne radi nest (vise nego inace)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam Marina 
<obrut> BotaniCar: da li bi se zaposlio u Marina baru u Chiang Maiu ? :)
<SilverSpace> Westworld
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuS5huqOND4
<datase> YouTube: Westworld Trailer (HBO) - MATURE VERSION - 0:02:10 - 3025637 views - 16151 likes / 467 dislikes
<BotaniCar> obrut:  :)))))))))))))
<obrut> BotaniCar: jebiga, nebrem si pomoc, otkad sam bio tamo (nisam bio u konkretnoj birtiji nego birtiji blizu, al sam imao pogled), cim cujem ime Marina, to je prva asocijacija :)
<dodobas> obrut: crkni ... i posjeti okulistu :)
<obrut> :) ja sasma dobro vidim :)
<Mmike> dodobas, dobar burger! :D
<hbogner_> Mmike, jesi dosao sebi :)
<hbogner_> malo si izgledao pospano onda
<Mmike> malo? :D
<hbogner_> he he he
<dodobas> spor taj uber ... ako si tek sad dosao doma :)
<SilverSpace> no da
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-05
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<vileni_> jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<obrut> niste dugo radili nista u javascriptu ? trebate za neki mali projektic uskoro pa vas zanima kak se to danas radi ? nista lakse :) https://hackernoon.com/how-it-feels-to-learn-javascript-in-2016-d3a717dd577f#.vyg2g8rzj
<SilverSpace> obrut: jel to siguran link :)
<obrut> valjda je, ja ga otTHIS COMPUTER IS HACKEDvorio bez problema...
<obrut> ne priF-SOCIETY IS WATCHING YOUmjecujem nista neobicno
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/visoka-skola-u-kanadi-organizira-tecaj-uzgoja-marihuane/923726.aspx
<obrut> bwahahaha, nisam igrao MK nikad, al mi je zakon referenca "I need to display data on a page, not perform Sub Zero's original MK fatality."
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> kazes, selis se u Kanadu ? :)
<SilverSpace> rekreativne svrhe 
<obrut> ili barem otici na skolovanje :)
<obrut> a cuj, neki igraju tenis, neki vozu bicikl, neki "rolaju" za rekreaciju :)
<SilverSpace> ja u toj dracu ne vidim nista
<obrut> nisi ti probo dobar drac cini mi se :)
<obrut> iako da, bijelo je puno bolje ;)
<SilverSpace> bolje nesto fino popit nego drac
<dodobas> putar
<dodobas> obrut: to su mitovi ...
<dodobas> Js je sasvim ok ... :)
<obrut> jebiga, ja ga ne podnosim, a povremeno ga moram koristit :)
<SilverSpace> uh jebemti bolnice mrzim ih a danas moram kod okuliste
<obrut> al kao, oduvijek sam uglavnom backend developer pa me ne kaci toliko, al djubre se i tamo gura :)
<dodobas> obrut: well, malo djubreta je uvijek pozeljno ... shvatis sto ne zelis raditi :)
<BotaniCar> belindza, if i can pick. Samo kaj nisam faraon da si to mogu priustiti :9
<BotaniCar> postgres mi je udomljen na serveru s malo slobodnog diska i to se nece u skoro vrijeme promijeniti. slozio sam logging tako da zarotira log nakon 1G velicine. Kak da skriptiram da se te 1G fajle kompresiraju ?
<dodobas> BotaniCar: sto ne bi to trebao odraditi log_rotate ?
<BotaniCar> dodobas: log rotate otvori novi fajl. Kak da stari spresham ? 
<BotaniCar> ( postgresov log rotate )
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nikako
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam samo glupa rjesenja, da jednom u N sati slozim cron koji ce sve starije od N-2h zazipat'
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, ja bi ovak napravio: vrtis cron svako toliko, i kazes mu da zazipa sve fajlove koji nisu zazipani, osim zadnjeg/najsvjezjeg
<BotaniCar> Mmike: hvala. Ili to ili da optimiram querye pa da ovaj ne logira toliko sranja :) 
<obrut> BotaniCar: ja na dosta strojeva imam cronjobove koji kompresiraju logove aplikacija gdje aplikacija nije integrirana s nekim log rotate libom koji zna kompresirat odnosno koji zna pozvat eksternu aplikaciju nakon rotacije... tak da to nije nista cudno, nije najelegantnije, ali radi :)
<obrut> PG koliko znam nema nikakav mehaznizam za to, eventualno da mu saljes logove na syslog ili nesto gdje ce se onda ostatak infrastrukture brinut o rotaciji i kompresiranju
<obrut> al ak imas toliko puno logova, vjerojatno nesto krivo radis :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: toliko logova moram imati, app koji drnda po bazi je u alfi i biljezim sve upite koji se dugo vrte. Vremenom toliko sranja u logu nece biti, ali do onda se moram pobrinuti da mi server ne ostane bez diska 
<vileni_> BotaniCar: ne kuzim, logrotate ti ne komprimira fajl?
<BotaniCar> vileni_: logrotate ne dira postgresove logove. Postgresu kazem kad i kako i do koje mjere da logira. 
<BotaniCar> vileni_: ne logiram u syslog
<vileni_> BotaniCar: pa i dalje ne kuzim, log je log
<vileni_> logrotate ce ti rotirati sta god mu kazes
<vileni_> reci mi da rotira prase na raznju i rotirat ce ga
<BotaniCar> vileni_: log je log, slazem se, ali postgresov log mehanizam AFAIK ne poznaje pojam kompresije loga. 
<BotaniCar> A logrotateu nemam za dati kriterij, log se nekad zarotira za pol sata, nekad za 3 sata
<vileni_> BotaniCar: pa logrotate zna po velicini, vremenu, po poziciji zvijezda
<vileni_> jedino je pitanje da li ce postgress pustiti taj fajl
<BotaniCar> vileni_: imas pravo, odbijam tvoje rjesenje, a man stranicu logrotatea nisam pogledal dekadu i pol. Hvala za ideju.
<BotaniCar> vileni_: nema lock nad fajnlom, trenutni pusti, napravi novi i trpa dalje u njega
<vileni_> BotaniCar: ja sam za svakakva sranja morao sloziti logrotate, i jedini problem na koji sam naletio je to da li process pusti taj fajl
<BotaniCar> vileni_: velim, izucit cem manpage pa cu vidjeti ima li tu kruha za mene 
<vileni_> a komprimiranje, delayed komprimiranje, biranje s cim ces komprimirati, sve to ide :)
<jelly> pigz in spaaace
<jelly> TIL: /dev/block/
<BotaniCar> spiderpigz ( ref: Simpsons )
<jelly>   PV               VG   Fmt  Attr PSize   PFree
<jelly>   /dev/block/104:3 vg   lvm2 a-   812.27G    0 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o 
<BotaniCar> remount it now ! 
<Mmike> obrut, "No JavaScript frameworks were created during the writing of this article."
<Mmike> hahahahhaah :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to sam juce turio k'o status, clanak je pre jeben :) 
<Mmike> pol je neistina, brijem, al' je guba svejedno :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zakaj ti postgres rotira logove, a ne logrotate?
<vileni_> ceph anybody?
<vileni_> zasto ne automounta volume
<Mmike> nisi mu reko? :)
<vileni_> Mmike: pa kako mu kazes
<vileni_> psovanje ocito ne radi
<Mmike> ;) 
<Mmike> ovo gore k'o da si napisao: postgres anybody? Zasto se nece pokrenut? :)
<vileni_> nasao jedan koji kaze da diram uptstart u /var/lib/ceph/osd-1/
<vileni_> to ne pomaze
<vileni_> kao rjesenje je rucno mountati kroz fstab
<vileni_> ali ne svidja mi se to rjesenje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: postgres ima svoj mehanizam za menadziranje logova, pa sam mu htio pustiti da radi svoj posao bez upetljavanja drugih komponenti. Mislis da bi bilo elegantnije da mu velim da sve logira u fajl bez kriterija, a da logrotateu velim da se stara o rotaciji ? 
<BotaniCar> Nece se nish poklat s nicim ? 
<BotaniCar> jer, to mi se cini suvislije
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne
<Mmike> BotaniCar, vidi kak ubuntu/debian to imaju slozeno, pa repliciraj
<Mmike> pokreni kontejner s debianom, instaliraj postgres, i etoga na
<Mmike> vileni_, ti i ostale filesysteme automountas van fstaba? :D
<BotaniCar> No habla kontejneri :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, koji os?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozes jednom pogadjati da je centos 7 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas epel repoe upaljene?
<BotaniCar> jakako. 
<vileni_> Mmike: jel ti juju upise osd-ove u fstab?
<Mmike> vileni_, u biti, ne upise
<Mmike> bar ne u ovom test diploju koji imam
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa instaliraj lxc-templates i deri
<vileni_> Mmike: a kad rebootas mountani su?
<Mmike> iskreno se nadam :D
<Mmike> cek
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne idu kontejneri u moju butigu ( za sad ). Imam debianceka s postgresom pa cem vidzet' 
<BotaniCar> Fala ! 
<vileni_> Mmike: meni je ona tvoja skripta za kontejnere promijenila zivot :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne budi idijot, molim te :)
<Mmike> vileni_, lol :D
<Mmike> vileni_, iako, to je sad obsolete - lxd ima to sve (manje vise) u sebi, pa je puno lakse :)
<vileni_> ja bi mu isto rekao ali vec sam ga natjerao da manove cita pa me vjerojatno ne voli danas vise
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj ? Dozvoljavas da postoji mogucnost da ne trebaju svima u zivotu kontejneri ? 
<vileni_> Mmike: sljedeci korak mi je da si ih ansibleom provozioniram
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti nemas pojma kaj ti treba, ocito :) i opet ces tvrdoglavit svoje i komplicirat nepotrebno
<Mmike> instaliraj fakin lxc-templates i probaj
<Mmike> i odusevi se
<Mmike> ramstek ces vec platit, kad skuzis kako si se odusevio
<BotaniCar> Ne tvrdoglavim nikaj, velim ti da mi ne trebaju, vec ima zivi debian u VMu , s postgresom. 
<Mmike> trebaju ti
<Mmike> kakav VM
<BotaniCar> OK, zakaj mi trebaju ?
<vileni_> zato jer je zivot prekratak za vm
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> zato kaj ti treba ravno 22 sekunde da pokrenes kontejner s debianom/ubuntuom/pizdom-materinom, i jos ravno pol sekunde da ga ubijes
<Mmike> kakvo instaliranje sranja u kvm/vbox/stovec
<vileni_> start stop isto
<vileni_> i mozes ih imati milijun
<BotaniCar> Nema boga da citavu infrastrukturu pretumbavam da bi uveo kontejnere. Ovi serveri negdje 2018 idu u rashod, mo-ozda onda. 
<vileni_> a ne da svak vm ima barem 8gb prostora od kojeg trosis 3
<Mmike> ?!
<Mmike> o cem ti pricas, molim te?
<Mmike> kakvo pretumbavanje?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, de odi casu vode popit :)
<BotaniCar> O tome da mi je sva kaj mi treba sad vec udomljeno u virtualkama, ne migriram to nikam.
<Mmike> tko prica o migriranju?
<BotaniCar> OK; mozda nisam dobro shvatio. O cemu pricamo. 
<Mmike> o kontejnerima
<Mmike> majko isusova :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ok, kakav OS imas na tom stroju za kojim sad sjedis?
<BotaniCar> Dobro, i ti si mi predlozio da si stavim LXC da si na brzaka nesto testiram, right ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj da prvo shvatim kontekst onog kaj mi govoris, onda mozemo na konkretne savjete. 
<Mmike> nemres shvatit
<Mmike> ne zelis
<BotaniCar> Dakle, turas mi kontejnere kao fast-test metodu ?
<Mmike> to k'o da ti pricam da nema boga a ti mi objasnjavas 'a odakle onda isus'
<Mmike> daklem, kakav OS imas na stroju za kojim sjedis sad
<Mmike> ak imas windoze onda neznam kak da ti pomognem
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisi me jednom nagovorio na nekaj kaj sam odbijao, beer with me 
<Mmike> ak imas linux neki  onda instaliraj lxc-templates
<BotaniCar> tuntoreka 16 imam 
<Mmike> i skuzit ces zakaj je prejebeno
<Mmike> odlicno
<Mmike> eh, tuntorek ima lxd
<Mmike> malo je drugacija pje3sma, al' moze i to
<Mmike> BotaniCar, znaci, vako: prvo reci: apt-get install lxd
<Mmike> u biti
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj probaj malo zastat'. Zakaj da instaliram kontejnere, ako mogu ovo kaj trebam probati,probati na necem sto vec imam ? Daj da se drzimo partikularnog problema.
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> odustajem
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> Puca mi za kontejnere trenutno, muci me postgres
<Mmike> pa u KONTERNERU ces to probat
<Mmike> lokalnom kontejneru
<vileni_> Mmike: daj mi onda reci
<Mmike> koji pokrenes za cas
<vileni_> sto je kad rebootas
<Mmike> ne moras se jebavat sa instalacijom svega, cekat, ovo ono
<BotaniCar> Nemors odustati, igram se s kontejnerima inace, ali za ovo kaj sam inicijalno pitao mi ne trebaju. Vec si mi pomogao s "vidi logrotate na debianu" 
<Mmike> ne igras se, nemas pojma o tome, tvrdoglav si i ne zelis probati nista novo
<Mmike> i imas potpuno krivo sliku o tome kaj su to kontejneri
<BotaniCar> Jel citas? "Nemors odustati, igram se s kontejnerima inace"
<Mmike> to je cista laz
<BotaniCar> *sigh*
<Mmike> jer da se igras nebi sad vodili ovu raspravu
<Mmike> jer bi imao instaliran lxc/lxd i vec bi istestirao kaj ti treba
<Mmike> BotaniCar, imas hangoutse? mosh hangouts sad?
<BotaniCar> Raspravljamo o tome zasto me silis da radim nesto vevezano uz moj problem, a vec si mi pomogao s problemom ? :) 
<Mmike> nije to vezano uz tvoj problem
<Mmike> to k'o da ti velim 'probaj edit' a ti govoris 'ma ne, edlin  mi je ok'
<Mmike> k'o da ti velim 'probaj mikser uzet' a ti velis 'ne, ma ok mi je rukom mjesati'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to je kao da ti ja velim "jebe me postgres" a ti mi velis "digni kontejnere". 
<obrut> kontenjeri su buducnost ! isto kao i mikroservisi ! https://circleci.com/blog/its-the-future/  <- clanak u stilu ovog s javascriptom, odnosno, taj je bio inspiracija za ovaj s javascriptom :)
<Mmike> da, da istestiras
<Mmike> najbrzi nacin
<BotaniCar> Sve u redu s kontejnerima, ali mi ne treba testbed za ovo kad ga vec imam, majke mu !
<Mmike> treba ti
<Mmike> lakse ti je tako
<BotaniCar> Najbrzi nacin je uzeti nesto postojece, kuzis
<Mmike> ti mislis da su kontejneri neznam kakva skalamerija
<Mmike> ne, najbrzi nacin je pokrenut svjezu instalaciju ubuntua i vidjet kak je to tamo
<BotaniCar> ne mislim ,mili, samo ti velim da mi OVAJ PUT ne trebaju
<Mmike> a ne drkat po necem kaj vec imas kaj je usrano pitaj boga kak
<Mmike> di nit sam neznas kaj si usro a kaj nisi
<BotaniCar> Brze je pokrenuti instalaciju neceg sto je vec instalirano?!
<Mmike> da, brze je
<Mmike> vjeruj mi - brze je
<BotaniCar> Debian koji mi sluzi za provjeru, po tvom savjetu, radi ko urica :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> ok
<BotaniCar> I vec sam obavio, uz ovaj sex s tobom :9
<Mmike> nevjerojatna je tvoja zelja da gubis vrijeme na objasnjavanja zasto tvoja metoda, koja je potpuno pogresna, u biti ipak nije pogresna - i onda nalazis sulude nacine da to opravdas
<Mmike> probaj lxc
<BotaniCar> E, a tema koju si potegnuo namjerno ili ne, je kak da je svoje virtualke kontejneriziram, a da ne boli nikoga :)
<Mmike> nemoj kontejnerizirat virtualke
<BotaniCar> Kaj si ti lud, odbijas citati ili kaj ? Imam kontejnere, elsewhere. 
<Mmike> zakaj bi to radio?
<Mmike> nemas kontejnere
<Mmike> jer da imas vec bi isprobao to sve
<BotaniCar> Mmike: velim ti iznad da sam vec isprobao, sshao sam se na kantu koja vec radi. 
<Mmike> ok
<BotaniCar> Dakle, pustimo to, ispod mosta voda
<Mmike> a ja ti velim da si konj koji odbija probati-nauciti nesto novo
<BotaniCar> E, a kaj se tice "nemoj kontejnerizirati virtualke", radije se potrosi da mi to pojasnis: imam u VMovima neke stvari radi kojih ti VM i postoje, a ne znam migrirati. Kaj da delam ?
<BotaniCar> I ne trosim hangoutse, pardon, propustio sam liniju
<vileni_> Mmike: zakaj ja nemam tvoj hangouts da te gnjavim dok nisi na ircu?
<vileni_> tipa kad mi se mysql razleti
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://jebo.me/pas/74
<Mmike> vise je trebalo cekati da se postgres instalira u kontejner nego da se sam kontejner napravi/pokrene
<Mmike> vileni_, nemam hangoutse na mobitelu
<Mmike> htio sam napraviti screen-share s botanicarem da vidi koliko je jednostavno i brzo i da prestane srat sa 'ne trebaju mi kontejneri'
<Mmike> vileni_, http://jebo.me/pas/9n
<Mmike> nakon reboota
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i sve skupa je bilo sporije nego moj ssh / grep na postojecem. Velim, ako se mislis habati na ovu temu, radije mi pomozi da smislim nacin da postojece VMove prebacim u kontejnerski oblik. S tim da meni treba nesto sto nazivaju , tak vele, infrastructure containers - nemam dinamickih promjena, stvar se ponasa k'o da je server od zeljeza i silikona. 
<vileni_> Mmike: a kazes da ti nije u fstab?
<Mmike> vileni_, ne, cini se da udev to automounta
<Mmike> vileni_, sam malo
<vileni_> Mmike: jel imas upstart ili sysvinit u /var/lib/ceph/osd/nekoime/ ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, opet velim - ti imas potpuno pogresnu sliku o tome kaj su to kontejneri
<obrut> Mmike: ja sam za potrebe jednog laba napravio skripticu za generiranje virtualki s instalacijom postgresa... zacas posla sklonira i iskonfigurira virtualke, nista kompliciranije od kontejnera :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, uz to si tvrdoglav i radije smisljas kako opravdati svoju tvrdoglavost umjesto da pogledas i naucis nesh novo
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nakon toga ces sam sebi lakse odgovoriti na gornje pitanje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja tebe sad pitam za pomoc, a ti mi seres po glavi. 
<Mmike> nemrem ti tu pomoc
<BotaniCar> Onda ne seri
<Mmike> ne, stari moj, ak tko tu sere - to si ti
<Mmike> "nemam dinamickih promjena, stvar se ponasa k'o da je server od zeljeza i silikona. "
<Mmike> to mi pokazuje da nisi bas na cisto s time kaj su to kontejneri
<Mmike> i zato ti velim - probaj
<Mmike> al' ne
<Mmike> kaj bi on :)
<Mmike> obrut, ja, imam i ja to, al' to je jedno 505 puta sporije od kontejnera
<BotaniCar> Da. Znaci, necu nesto kao docker kontejnere, nego nesto lxcasto. S tim da imam postojeci sustav/servise koje moram udomiti u tome, a ne znam kako 
<BotaniCar> Nije da sve radim na cisto, pa cu raditi kak hocu. 
<Mmike> kontejneri mi jedino ne pasu kad neki kufer s kernelom ili grubom ili bootanjem ne radi - to nemrem u kontejneru testirat :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, dok ne instaliras lxc-templates na svoj stroj, necu pricat s tobom o tome :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mozda nisam napisao, ali imam lxdrek vec na stroju :)
<Mmike> nemas
<Mmike> da imas, onda nebi ovo metiljali
<Mmike> jer bi vec davno probao 
<Mmike> sama ta ideja da mislis da ti je lakse/brze probati na postojecoj 'testnoj' virtualci' (u odnosu na kontejner) pokazuje da nemas, ne znas, ne zelis
<BotaniCar> Mmike: s/probati/pogledati/
<BotaniCar> pravi je problem sto si se uhvatio dociranja prije nego si procitao kaj me muci
<Mmike> vileni_, http://jebo.me/pas/1s
<BotaniCar> samo sam trebao nekaj pogledati, sto vec imam, a ti me tjeras da nekaj istaliram ( koliko god brzo to bilo=
<BotaniCar> nema krvavog isusa boga da mi deploy kontejnera i softvera bude brzi od grepa postojece konf fajle. 
<BotaniCar> OK ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, velim ti, to je k'o da me pitas kak da izprogramiras asikroni generator zavinutih majmuna - i sad ja kazem ajmo, i kazem otvori file i unutra tra/la, a ti mi velis 'nene, ja cu to u edlinu'
<Mmike> a ja ti velim 'jebote edlin, daj edit upali'
<Mmike> a ti kazes 'nene, opce ne kuzis di je problem, nije edit/edlin problem, nego asikroni generator'
<Mmike> na to ti ja velim 'sorry, does not compute' i odem :)
<Mmike> ima krvavog isusa boga, o tome se i radi :)
<Mmike> al' ti nesh pa nesh
<Mmike> "LAKSE TI JE EDITIRATI FILE U EDITU!" - "NE, NIJE, EDLIN JE BOLJI JER SAMO JEDAN RED NAJCESCE EDITIRAM"
<Mmike> ili koji god vec razlog imas za tupljenje da ti 'ne trebaju kontejneri za ovaj problem koji rjesavas'
<Mmike> slazem se, ne trebaju ti - mogao si i stari laptop naci i na njemu probati
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koliko je trajala operacija koju si pasteao na jebomepas ? Ja sam se sshao i grepao kaj mi treba unutar 10 sec.  I , opet te molim, pustimo ovo konkretno down the drain,svadimo se oko neceg s cim si mi pomogao, bed mi je. 
<Mmike> 30 sekundi
<Mmike> kontejneri ce promjenit nacin na koji radis
<Mmike> al' ti si toliko tvrdoglav 
<Mmike> probaj
<Mmike> fakin
<Mmike> kontejnere
<vileni_> hm, i dalje mi ne boota automatski kad sam i fstab stavio
<vileni_> tj, mounta, ali osd ostane dolje
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam ! majke mu stare, ne da odbijam nego sam ti u okvru svojih mogucnosti opisao kaj imam i pitao kaj bi ti napravio :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, instaliraj
<Mmike> BotaniCar, fakin
<Mmike> BotaniCar, lxc-templates
<Mmike> i probaj kontejnere
<Mmike> molim te
<BotaniCar> vec_ih_bloody_imam
<Mmike> eto, meni za ljubav
<Mmike> zakaj ih ne koristis onda?
<BotaniCar> oces SSH tu da provjeris ? :)
<Mmike> hocu
<BotaniCar> Zato jer sam neuk
<Mmike> pa ja te zelim nauciti
<BotaniCar> Majki mu, ne znam kako
<Mmike> TRIVIJALNO je
<Mmike> ono, fakat je jednostavno
<BotaniCar> Pa aj onda, ali ne na problemu koji smo rijesili :)
<Mmike> pitaj vileniog
<BotaniCar> Dakle, postgres smo rjesili, sad te pitam kak da ovo kaj mi donosi lebac turim u kontejnere ? 
<Mmike> ne znam
<Mmike> to nije trivijalno
<BotaniCar> Eto :) 
<BotaniCar> :*
<Mmike> yup, eto
<Mmike> pokazao si da si i dalje tvrdoglav i da ne zelis nauciti nista novo
<Mmike> jer
<Mmike> mah, nebitno
<BotaniCar> Kako ? Prihvatio sam i tvoj savjet i kritiku. 
<Mmike> nisi
<Mmike> odustao si od kontejnera
<BotaniCar> Sto jos da ucinim da te odobrovoljim ?
<BotaniCar> Zakaj to mislis, pizdek?! pa tebe bar poslusam i kad kenjas
<Mmike> jer si nasao nacin kako da se osiguras: 'ja sam probao, htio sam pricati o prebacivanju virtualki u konejnere, a ti si me odjebao'
<Mmike> instaliraj lxc-templates
<Mmike> pokreni kontejner
<Mmike> ubi ga
<Mmike> skuzi kak je jednostavno
<BotaniCar> Rek'o si da nije trivijalno, a ja si citam o temi, kaj drugo da delam ?
<Mmike> i vise neces imati nepotrebne testne virtualke za sranja
<BotaniCar> Ma, znam si poopalit i pogasit kontejnere. 
<BotaniCar> Znam si i templejte modificirat
<Mmike> modificirat templejte?
<BotaniCar> I , nije mi okolina takva da mi treba digni-gazi-digni opet mehanizam ( nece smetat), ako bi isao u kontejnere , to je zbog optimizacije resursa. 
<Mmike> opet on
<Mmike> sere :)
<BotaniCar> :*
<Mmike> 'nije mi okolina takva da mi treba edit, edlin mi je skroz ok'
<Mmike> 'ma, ne treba mi graficko sucelje, ne idem nikad na web' :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imam VM-ove s kojima imam posla utoliko da nekad zarotiram logove na njima. Kuzis ? Jedini bed mi je overhed koji VM naprave s tim kaj im sve treba da rade. 
<Mmike> stari moj
<Mmike> gori si od mog djeda :)
<Mmike> pokojnog :)
<BotaniCar> I, sad ti velis, probaj kontejnere. Moze. Ali ne znam koja mi je korist i kako, to te pitam. Ne serem, ne dociram, pitam.
<Mmike> 'necu ja struju, ne treba mi, petrolejke mi sasvim dobro svjetle'
<Mmike> pa vleim ti
<Mmike> a ti neces
<Mmike> isntaliraj lxc-templates
<Mmike> pokreni kontejner
<Mmike> ugasi ga
<Mmike> i odusevi se
<BotaniCar> al, jesam :) 
<Mmike> al' ne, ti ces mi objasnjavati da su ti VMovi bolji za to
<BotaniCar> Brzo je, i ? 
<Mmike> nisi, jer da jesi, nebi srao sad :)
<BotaniCar> Oces se sshat k meni i pogledat' bash_history ? 
<BotaniCar> aj prihvati da sam prihvatio tvoj prijedlog, ali osim kaj se to superduper brzo paligasistvaranestaje, ne znam kaj s tim. 
<BotaniCar> Ne velim da si ti kriv za moje mentalno ogranicenje :)
<vileni_> http://gizmodo.com/the-cult-of-apple-has-officially-lost-its-mind-1787390734
<jelly> Mmike: jel se ti kontenjeri mogu prebacit na drugi host bez ispada
<vileni_> e ovi hamburgeri iz mostova, za te pare su sasvim dobri
<vileni_> mozda najbolji iz dostave
<Mmike> jelly, lxd ti to omogucava
<Mmike> treba ti criu koji je u xenialu koliko vidim
<Mmike> i onda to, kao, moze :D
<Mmike> https://www.stgraber.org/2016/04/25/lxd-2-0-live-migration-912/
<Mmike> nisam probao
<jelly> eh, ne treba mi "kao"
<jelly> treba mi "radi"
<Mmike> sam lxc nemre, koliko znam
<Mmike> jelly, pa ak sredis popust na mandarinama ja testiram za tebe i velim ti jel' radi ili ne :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar, vish, za ovo mi sad trebaju virtualke, jer to nemrem testirat u kontejnerima :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam Marina, trebam Mandarina :) Kache bit neka akcija ? 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ža' mi te :)
<Mmike> vileni_, jel? kol'ko su? jesi fotko?
<vileni_> Mmike: 35kn
<vileni_> i nisam, svaki drugi dan ih narucujemo valjda
<vileni_> iako stalno nove rade
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma, pitam
<vileni_> Mmike: http://www.pauza.hr/jelovnik/bistro-mostovi
<vileni_> tu ovaj par excellence pikant burger
<vileni_> uopce nije pikant
<vileni_> stovise slatkast je
 * Mmike je gladan
<jelly> BotaniCar: zadnji info se nije promijenio, znaci cca 15.10. bi trebale pocet dozrijevat
<jelly> ali kako je sad bilo vise kise manje sunca, tko zna
<jelly> ne mozes stavit ETA na PRIRODU
<BotaniCar> jelly: nisam vidio/registritao konkretan datum, zadnje sto sam procitao je da imamo izbor izmedju nezrelih i cekanja. Hvala 
<BotaniCar> Moj PM moze staviti (krivi) ETA na bilo sto :)
<jelly> cekanje je bilo "oko mjesec dana" prije 2.5 tjedna :-)
<jelly> Period Master?
<BotaniCar> I onda mi dodje pa mu moram reci "stari, ne slaze se s terminskim planom" :) 
<BotaniCar> Project Manager
<jelly> pokazi da mu gantt dijagram ne stima onda :-)
<BotaniCar> ma, nepokazujem nista, samo sofisticni rijecnik :) "terminski plan" sam zapamtio jos iz Juge, caroban izraz, rastjeruje ih brze od svete vodice :)
<ivoks> kakvi likovi...
<ivoks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/opencontrail/+bug/1630513
<ivoks> jel i vas pita username/pass?
<ivoks> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2590107
<vileni_> da
<Mmike> Javascript is disabled
<Mmike> Please enable javascript and refresh the page
<Mmike> pa ja cu popizdit
<jelly> ivoks: http://bemis.partners.extranet.microsoft.com ? 
<jelly> screenshot je linkan od tamo
<BotaniCar> Mmike: lxc-snapshot nema neku alternativu koji bi radio snapshot bez stopiranja kontejnera ? Odnosno, ispravno citam da za lxc-snapshot moram zaustavit' kontejner ? 
<Mmike> lxc-snapshot: lxccontainer.c: do_lxcapi_clone: 3056 error: Original container (povtest) is running
<Mmike> lxc-snapshot: lxccontainer.c: do_lxcapi_snapshot: 3392 clone of /srv/ssdextra/lxc:povtest failed
<Mmike> kaj je to tak tesko probat? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, u biti bi trebao proucavati lxd
<Mmike> to je 'hipervizor' za lxc
<Mmike> pa sve ove djidje koje 'na ruke' radis sa lxc-ovo lxc-ono, imas u lxdu
<Mmike> imax 'lxc' narednu
<ivoks> lxd je takav zakon
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> resize diska za stroj
<ivoks> on-fly promjena corova i memorije
<ivoks> lagano se rijesavam KVMa posvuda
<Mmike> ma, sve si to mogao i sa lxcjem
<Mmike> samo je bila pila
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pitao sam i da li lxc-snapshot to moze , i ako ne moze i sto je alternativa. Ovo pro je bilo trivijalno provjeriti, da :) 
<Mmike> lxd to sve fino pakira
<Mmike> ono, bas je milinica :)
<Mmike> ja ga ne koristim puno jer sam na trustyju i imam wrappere svoje oko lxca
<Mmike> al' cemo skoro to promijeniti (upgradeom na xenial, jel)
<ivoks> pa lxd je daemon
<ivoks> isto kao i libvirt za kvm
<ivoks> pa instaliraj si lxd
<ivoks> iz backporta
<Mmike> ma ocu rec da si i sa 'samo' lxcom mogao mijenjati broj coreove on the fly, ili stavljat limite memoriji
<Mmike> samo sto si morao prtljat
<Mmike> booka booka
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nope, lxc-snapshot hoce da je kontejner ugasen
<Mmike> BotaniCar, zato velim, prebaci se na lxd, s obzirom da si na xenialu
<Mmike> tj, 'uci' se lxdu :D
<BotaniCar> ++
 * Mmike mora DUBOKO udahnuti
<Mmike> i onda preci na xenial ;D
<BotaniCar> http://www.bugojno-danas.info/prodavala-pitu-od-marihuane-u-sarajevu-ljudi-se-zale-da-im-je-pretjerano-dobro/
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CuAaWg7WEAA7ICz.jpg
<obrut> zanimljiva karta http://6lab.cisco.com/stats/
<obrut> ipv6 adoption... izgleda da je po postotku korisnika i BiH ispred nas :)
<obrut> ko da je znala kad treba doc :)
 * CrazyLemon več nekoliko godina koristi ISP provided ipv6 \o/
<obrut> koristim i ja uglavnom :)
<ivoks> ja cekam da mi se ISP uopce pojavi u ovom kvartu
<ivoks> koristim dimne signale
<obrut> samo sto sam ja u pilot korisnicima vec neko vrijeme, a nikako da se to ponudi svim korisnicama
<jelly> ivoks: kajsi rekli ovi moji, bas me zanima
<jelly> kaj su*
<jelly> "nije ekonomski isplativo polagati optiku cak ni ako customer plati kopanje" ?
<BotaniCar> *ako EU placa dio projekta, a drugi dio i vise placa kupac
<ivoks> nisu se ni javili
<ivoks> a kaj je najbolje sad imam i vise novaca i fakat bi ulozio
<ivoks> al...
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> nis
<jelly> kak se nisu javili, %$@#
<ivoks> vi imate obicaj se ne javiti :D
<BotaniCar> +++
<jelly> sad cu mu copy/pasteati ovu konverzaciju as-is
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ma nemoj
<jelly> ne, zanima me ak je zapelo, mogli su ti javiti da je zapelo i jebiga
<jelly> ak nije zapelo, di je zapelo? :-)
<ivoks> nabavit cu si ja nekog drugog providera
<ivoks> mozda je mislio da sam neozbiljan
<jelly> lakse preselit firmu nego dobit link
<jelly> tak ispada
<ivoks> sad imam kolekciju:
<ivoks> http://www.bb-shoes.com/galerija-6.html
<ivoks> http://www.bb-shoes.com/galerija-2.html
<ivoks> http://www.bb-shoes.com/galerija-3.html
<obrut> ne znam zasto, ali mi trenutno na pamet pada pjesma od Zappe: "He's so gay" :P
<ivoks> svatko ima svoj zanr omiljene glazbe
<hbogner_> kaj koristite ili mozete preporuciti za realtime slanje custom logova sa vise servera na jedan centralni?
<hbogner_> tipa custom aplikacija logira na svakom serveru zasebni log, a strebao bi movi pretrazivati jedan centralni log
<jelly> jel custom aplikacija moze slati na syslog?
<hbogner_> pise u /tmp/custom.log
<jelly> nagovori je da salje na syslog
<jelly> ili u journald, pa iz njega na syslog
<hbogner_> sad citam o rsyslog 
<jelly> zato nisam pitao sto _sad_ radi, nego sto _moze_ :-)
<jelly> hbogner_: u cemu je pisana custom aplikacija?
<hbogner_> sto sve moze neznam trenutno
<hbogner_> python, django, celery
<jelly> i rsyslog i syslog-ng imaju mogucnosti slati pouzdano na remote networked syslog server
<jelly> django zvuci relativno sane
<jelly> (/tmp/staticko-uvijek-isto-ime.log nije sane ;-)
<obrut> ak je aplikacija pametno pisana promjena loga se svodi u par linija koda (izmjena log funkcije) ili par linija konfiguracije logger komponente :P
<jelly> ^^
<jelly> hbogner_: jel ti treba bas _log_ centralno ili ti je ok Splunk, ELK :-)
<jelly> koliko cijenis da ce toga biti dnevno ukupno po svim serverima skupa
<hbogner_> jelly, treba mi nacin kako samo na jednom mjestu pretraziti log, otprilike realtime, nikako nakon sat-dva ili nakon dan
<Mmike> http://www.thelinuxrain.com/articles/got-tearing-with-proprietary-nvidia-try-this
<Mmike> jelly, ^^
<Mmike> no more tearing
<jelly> odustao sam od slaganja tearinga
<jelly> i trenutno trosim nouveau doma
<jelly> hbogner_: mozda ti je dosta samo centralni log server.  Ako imas GB-TB podataka dnevno, onda ti mozda treba ELK ili (komercijalni, ali manje resusojedni) Splunk
<jelly> kad ti grep vise nije dost za pretrazivanje
<hbogner_> jelly, dnevno po serveru 25-50mb logova po jednoj aplikaciji, znaci svaki server vise aplikacija/logova
<hbogner_> dosta bi bio samo centralni log server
<hbogner_> za sad grep dosta
<jelly> pih
<jelly> 50MB logova procitam rucno sam i bez grepa :-)
<hbogner_> bilo bi super samo da e logovi apendaju na centralnom serveru kako se kreiraju na drugim serverima
<hbogner_> jelly, he he he
<hbogner_> jelly, dakle kaj predlazes za centralni log server? kaj na klijentima?
<jelly> syslog-ng ili rsyslog, oba su dovoljno dobri
<jelly> i na klijentima i na serveru
<hbogner_> jelly, thx, budem istrazio
<SilverSpace> pih
<SilverSpace> http://wizard-highend.blogspot.hr/2014/04/estelon-extreme.html
<Vlado9A> Dakle ovako... danas sam ustanovio da se nedavno spomenute smetnje u radu wireless tipkovnica i miševa definitivno mogu javiti ako se u blizini prijemnika nalazi mobitel/smartphone... npr kada se mobitel stavi do laptopa, kao što je to često viđen običaj... toliko o tome, end of story :P ;)
<Mmike> jelly, nemas kaj slagat, upalis tu neku opciju i divota s milinom
<Mmike> godinama isprobavam svakakva cudan
<Mmike> cuda
<Mmike> i nist ne radi
<Mmike> i danas pitam kolegu desktopliju i veli on 'to si probao, ne?'
<Mmike> reko, sad jesam, radi, hvala :D
<Mmike> Vlado9A, meni je cudno da mi mis radi normalno, a tipkovnica ne
<Vlado9A> Mmike: probaj staviti druge baterije
<Vlado9A> (nove) :)
<Mmike> jesam :D
<Mmike> to sam prvo napravio  :D
<ivoks> https://www.mikronis.hr/lenovo-thinkpad-t460s-intel-core-i5-6300u-2-40ghz-12gb-256gb-ssd-w7p-w10p-14-0-full-hd-intel-hd-graphics-520-p-n-20f9s00v00.aspx
<ivoks> pa mislim...
<ivoks> kupim kartu za avion, odem u ameriku, kupim laptop, vratim se
<ivoks> i jos mi ostane za napit se
<ivoks> + dobijem ga s normalnom tipkovnicom
<Mmike> ivoks, bas sam gledao, oko 1500 dolara je taki laptop u USA
<Mmike> ja se rajcam na x260
<jelly> novi xps 13 sa retinom $160
<jelly> i jos jedna nula, jel
<jelly> Vlado9A: zato stavis wifi na 5GHz a ova smetja od tipkovnica i inog nek se pate sa 2.4GHz
<Mmike> taj xps je skroz not laptop
<jelly> not?
<jelly> jeble ih konfiguracije sa i7
<jelly> necu turbo jaki cpu, ocu efikasni, stedljivi, i dobar ekran
<jelly> al nemres imat QHD+ ekran i i5 cpu
<obrut> ivoks: prestrasna je razlika u cijeni izmedju laptopa tamo i ovdje... sjecam se da je kost jedan laptop kupio tamo u amazonu za, ak se dobro sjecam, nekih 700-800$, a isti taj kod nas kao prvo ne postoji (nema s toliko rama), a verziju s manje rama nemos dobit ispod 8000 kn
<Vlado9A> naracno, ako imas hardware za 5GHz, jelly ;)
<obrut> SilverSpace: zanimljivo izgleda, al sumnjam da dobro svira :)
<Vlado9A> *naravno (sam htio reći) :)
<obrut> htio si reci mandarina pa si skoro reko naranca :)
<obrut> nije da zeljno ocekujemo te mandarine :)
<obrut> iscekujemo :)
<SilverSpace>  Pixel 
<SilverSpace> obrut: prije par mjeseci sam slusao jednog cjenom od 25KK 
<SilverSpace> i bome svira super
<SilverSpace> ovo vjerojatno svira bolje
<jelly> ivoks: jel ima u americi kupiti modele sa dugackim enterom kroz dva reda?
<SilverSpace> https://madeby.google.com/phone
<SilverSpace> kaj to ne lici na gayfon
<obrut> "A battery that lasts all day."
<obrut> meni traje barem 5 dana :P
<obrut> i ubio bi nekog da traje manje
<SilverSpace> meni citav tijedan :)
<SilverSpace> kak sam si rebooto krivo racunalo 
<SilverSpace> kad imam isti pass na oba 
<SilverSpace> konj
<obrut> koji ? silverspace99 ? :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: :) ni jedan nemam silverspace
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> LN
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-06
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<vileni_> jutro
<Mmike> zi-mi-ca ;)
<dodobas> putar
<ivoks> ja imam xps 13
<ivoks> i bolje je kvalitete od x200s koji sam imao
<ivoks> bolje je izradjen, ali lako je kada imas sve zatovreno i nema nadogradnje
<ivoks> jelly: zvao me tvoj kolega
<jelly> da, pitao sam prodaju jucer sto je bilo s tim
<jelly> prodaja radi na bonus i medjusobno su kompetitivni, sto ima losih i dobrih strana
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ha cuj
<ivoks> ja sam mali, pa je valjda onaj odustao
<Mmike> ivoks, to optiku zelis, ili samo 'normalan' internet?
<ivoks> bilo kaj
<ivoks> moze optika
<ivoks> optika bi bila super
<obrut> ja imam optiku po stanu, al nemam do stana :P
<Mmike> ja nasao stan na malesnici
<Mmike> 110 kvadrata, 5 soba i terasa fina ( nema podrum ), 400 eura mjesecno - nema optike :(
<vileni_> Mmike: si uzeo onaj mikrotik? :)
<Mmike> vileni_, jok
<Mmike> ak cu se selit necu uzimat optiku tu
<Mmike> pa mi mikrotik ne treba
<Mmike> bed sa stanom je, osim optike, kaj je na dijelu di su 2 zgrade izgradjene a okolo su kucice, pa su male ulicice pa je parking smrt
<Mmike> i izlazak iz kvarta je isto, brijem, smrt
<hrvojem> Mmike: koja ulica?
<Mmike> neki jarak/put
<Mmike> prezbiterijanski
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> hrvojem, peteranecki put
<vileni_> meni cijeli taj dio grada uzasan sto se prometa tice
<Mmike> zato je dobro raditi od doma :D
<Mmike> u biti jedino novi zagreb   nije jako problematican
<Mmike> sve ostalo je koma
<Mmike> spansko je ok
<Mmike> jer u biti nemas puno potrebe ici u grad
<Mmike> sve imas tu
<Mmike> ja nekad ostanem u cudu kad oko 21 idem doma i skuzim kak je zagrebacko/slavonska zatrpana
<Mmike> iako - sve je to pimpek u odnosu na promet oko los angelesa :D
<Mmike> jelly, jesi vidio ripgrep?
<obrut> jel nestko nekim cudom imao susret s alliet telesys AT-GS950/10PS switchem ?
<obrut> s/alliet/allied/
<vileni_> novi zagreb je super, osim ako trebas bolnicu
<vileni_> jer su sve sto vise moguce zabijene u grad
<jelly> Mmike: nisam probao
<vileni_> sto kad ne mozes proces ubiti sa kill -9?
<obrut> hmm, jel moze netko preporucit neki jednostavni i ne preskupi AP, dovoljno je da ima 1 ethernet port (gigabit ?), da se moze napajat preko PoE (po mogucnosti standardni da ne moram koristit neki njegov PoE injector) i da podrzava b/g/n, ac je plus, ali nije mandatory... security standardi se podrazumijevaju :)
<jelly> vileni_: ovisi na cemu je zapeo
<vileni_> jelly: dd-ao sam nesto na mrezni share
<jelly> cekaj dok se nfs/samba server oporavi, ili reboot, nema trece
<vileni_> sef nam kupio mandarine
<vileni_> sad su posvuda po uredu
<Mmike> nda, ripgrep je u rustu a kompajler treba skompajlirati
<Mmike> srca mu
<SilverSpace> jebes mandarinke sad mi je muka 
<SilverSpace> od njih
<vileni_> meni taman da docekamo dostavu
<Mmike> mandarine su zakon ;D
<SilverSpace> mrzim zbusenu gumu na biciklu i nemam doma rezervne
<obrut> zakrpaj :)
<SilverSpace> obrut: nemam ljepila :)
<jelly> === MANDARINE ===
<jelly> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11FMmZZZZ_dhy70hfPOqGXxMTOpPbzINt_8MlFdEoT9E/edit#gid=0
<vileni_> nema limuna?
<obrut> hmm, ne da mi upisat bez da se ulogiram u googleovu spijunsku masineriju
<vileni_> obrut: pa upisi se, neces ionako pobjeci guglu :)
<vileni_> ja ne mogu nista editirati
<jelly> ni ja
<jelly> obrut: nema brige, ne da ni kad se ulogiras
<jelly> cekamo da tina popravi
<jelly> to jest... anonimni dinosaur
<jelly> > Ove godine se ne nudi pakiranje od 8 kg, već 10 i 20kg pa tko želi uzeti manje tj. 5 kg možete mi i tako prijaviti pa ćemo podijeliti veće pakiranje.
<jelly> vileni_: limuni nisu jos na redu afaiui
<vileni_> i dalje ne radi upis
<jelly> hm
<jelly> vileni_: F5
<vileni_> jelly: ovo sam te ja skoro prebrisao :)
<jelly> o.o
<hbogner> jelly, do kad moram specificirati kolicinu?
<jelly> hbogner: ako ne stavis danas, nesh dobit u petak
<jelly> nego iduci tjedan
<obrut> hmm, ja vjerojatno ne bi stigao sutra pokupit, za vikend nisam u zg, u pon/uto/sri sam u Ljubljani... tek od cetvrtka mogu...
<jelly> onda ce stajati kod mene na balkonu 
<hbogner> jelly, stavio onda sad, samo neznam jos kad mi tocno pase
<CrazyLemon> https://www.engadget.com/2016/10/06/rimac-greyp-g12h-electric-bike/
<jelly> obrut: onda napisi iduci tjedan
<jelly> Mmike: *** MRNDARINE ***
<jelly> da ne bi bilo nije vidio
<hbogner> jel to petak koji je sutra?
<jelly> da
<ivoks> jelly: tuzno je da iskon i tcom to naplacuju tak puno, a dobiju poticaje od EU za provlacenje tih kablova :/
<Mmike> em-acs
<obrut> ivoks: obzirom na uvjete koje hakom namece t-comu, njih zaboli ona stvar za uvodjenje optike :)
<jelly> ivoks: sta mislis koliko iskon vidi od tih poticaja... :-)
<ivoks> nasao sam 30 firmi koje bi bolji link
<jelly> u kvartu?
<ivoks> u susjedstvu
<ivoks> da
<jelly> to je ok
<ivoks> moram si nabaviti SSDe
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si preso na gmail (canonical.com) ili si jos na onom-starom?
<ivoks> gmail
<ivoks> inbox cak
<SilverSpace> cudan je ovaj moj rpi ne mogu se na njega ssh spojit ako prije sa nmap ne preskaniram mrezu
<SilverSpace> poslje nmap radi 
<Mmike> ivoks, Venky Vynef? :)
<DomaMuffin> Ugasio sam tuntor, iscup'o PCI graficku ( ati) i boot'o s intelovom, booota mi se do ~network.target nivoa i baci me u recovery prompt , ne da mi se ni citat' journal prije nego maknem stare drivere. Ima tko u prstu kaj da velim patu da napravi ? apt remove fglrx* ? Ubuntu 16 je , opce ne znam jel trosi on fglrx ili kaj ?
<DomaMuffin> Intelova je graficka onboard, zaboravio sam napomenuti, HD3000 to ce tuntor sam skuzit ? 
<DomaMuffin> jelly:ti si rekao da imas onboard intela nedze, treba kaj prtljat da to proradi ?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> osim ako je u biosu eksplicitno namjesteno da ne koristi embedded nego prvo PCIe
<jelly> al onda ne bi vidijo nista
<DomaMuffin> nis, bu'm se ujutro ributn'o u taj linux i cit'o log. Hvala 
<SilverSpace> 3:0
<Vlado9A> imaju naši sreće
<SilverSpace> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/2f/0c/21/2f0c2129d690dc23619f70ec15df05d7.jpg
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-07
<VjetarSaSunca> Jutar
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<VjetarSaSunca> ping BotaniCar 
<vileni_> jutro
<obrut> hihi, da re-kopi-pejstam s razmjene.... https://assets.toggl.com/images/toggl-how-to-save-the-princess-in-8-programming-languages.jpg
<vileni_> obrut: 404? :)
<vileni_> a, nije mi cijeli link
<vileni_> nisu jos ni svi dosli na posao a ja vec rijesio prvu kavu
<obrut> sad kad drugi dodju, mozes i drugu :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ae
<Mmike> vileni_, sam te gledam :)
<Mmike> kak ce ti se zivot skoro promijeniti :D
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> Star Alliance Gold Member! :)
<obrut> Mmike: pusti covjeka da uziva dok moze, nemoj ga strasit :)
<vileni_> Mmike: danas sam morao po osobnu pa sam ustao u 6 da bi u 7 bio pred mupom
<Mmike> to ce ti postati normalno :)
<vileni_> i kako sam brzo bio gotov bio sam na poslu u 7:30 vec
<Mmike> ja sam svaki dan budan od 6 - 6:30
<vileni_> i sad tu 2h cekam da dodju ostali
<Mmike> nekad zena pusti, pa spavam do 9 ;)
<Mmike> s tim da prvih 6-7 mjeseci nisam spavao opce :D
<Mmike> (al to zato kaj sam konj)
<Mmike> idem dete u vrtic odvest
<Mmike> vidimose
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:pong
<dodobas> putar
<DomaMuffin> VjetarSaSunca:gmail me nekaj drka i ne da mi odgovorit: zaprimio, zahvaljujem, proslijedio. 
<ivoks> zna netko kako promijeniti primary/secondary ip adrese na linuxu?
<ivoks> dakle imam interface sa dva IPa
<ivoks> jedan ip je primary, drugi je secondary
<ivoks> kako to promijeniti? :)
<jelly> koja naredba pokazuje da je jedan "primary" a drugi "secondary"
<ivoks> ip a
<ivoks> valjda ne koristis ifconfig?
<jelly> ne vidim di pise primary
<ivoks> ip a | grep primary
<ivoks> jel imas dva ipa na istom interfaceu?
<ivoks> ako koristis ifconfig i aliase, 21. stoljece te zove
<ivoks> ;)
<ivoks> ne pise primary
<ivoks> ali pise koji je secondary
<ivoks> primary je 'global'
<jelly> oba su global.
<ivoks> da, jesu
<ivoks> jedan je secondary
<jelly> i ak dizes adresu sa "ip" taj secondary se uopce ne vidi
<ivoks> kak se ne bi vidio?
<ivoks> vidi se
<ivoks> ne vidi se sa ifconfig
<ivoks> jer je ifconfig potrgan
<ivoks> ali sa ip a
<ivoks>  se vidi
<jelly> nemam sad stroj za testirat da probam
<ivoks> http://tmartiro.blogspot.hr/2013/03/remove-primary-address-without-removing.html
<DomaMuffin> ivoks:ako uklonis primarni IP i vratis ga ponovno, on ce postati secondary, a onaj koji je prethodno bio secondary u trenutku kad postane jedina adresa preuzima "primary". 
<DomaMuffin> Ako se dobro sjecam, i ne znam nikaj elegantnije
<DomaMuffin> o, sad sam skicnuo link ++
<jelly> mrzim kad mi blogspot.com promijeni domenu na .hr
<jelly> a ak eksplicitno sa ip r dodas da ruta za lokalni segment ide prek nove adrese?
<jelly> 10.0.3.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.0.3.48 
<jelly> i sad umjesto .48 stavit onu koja je secondary
<ivoks> nije bas tak jednostavno kak sam mislio
<ivoks> pa sam odustao od toga :)
<jelly> 80% firme otislo na team building... sad se konacno moze nes pametno radit
<ivoks> a zato nam net ne radi
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> obrut: nisam ni imao kaj krpati jer je pustilo oko ventila pojela se od starosti :)
<jelly> tv nova / provjereno rade medijsku hajku na M2F trans osobu, kako ce im se to obiti o glavu kad ih primijete LGBT organizacije
<jelly> plus, sustavno pisu da se radi o muskarcu
<SilverSpace> ke?
<jelly> za transrodnu osobu ce koristi onaj rod koji ista specificira, ne onaj s kojim je rodjena, dakle ak je M2F nije musko nego zena
<jelly> (na stranu sad to sto se radi o prevarantici sa 150+ registriranih krivicnih djela)
<jelly> ne bi ni primijetio da mi dnevnik.hr rss feed ne gura ta sranja u feed reader
<ivoks> to sam i ja primijetio
<ivoks> bilo provjereno ili neki vrag
<ivoks> i vidi se da novinarka to radi namjerno
<dodobas> e... kakav je sutra 'praznik' ?
<dodobas> nest mi je crveno u kalendaru...
<rut> bas je simpa lik .. vidi se da je zg pun bosanaca nepismenih 
<rut> velikim hrvatima 
<ivoks> dan nezavisnosti je sutra
<dodobas> a oce doc Tom Kruz ? :)
<jelly> rut: za razliku od hrvata nepismenih?
<rut> ma sto svi u zg idu iz svojih radnih mjesta pa tamo firme otvarju kurce se itd itd .. 
<jelly> ivoks: novinarka ne moze pregrmit cinjenicu da zena ima kitu, i da muski (njenih godina) uredno padaju na to :-)
<rut> rodnih
<rut> bas je sexy http://www.blogger.ba/slike/320269.4022137.jpg
<obrut> pih, izgleda bolje od moje zene ! :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: doci ce vanzemljaci :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: za svaku osobu se koristi rod pod kojim je zavedena u knjigu rodjenja/osobnu iskaznicu, sve drugo je "jabi htio" 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: ne
<jelly> to "ja bi htio" je ono sto pristojni ljudi koriste
<jelly> jerbo transrodne osobe imaju ionako pun kufer problema i predrasuda 
<jelly> prema istima
<jelly> kak neki mrze pedere i lezbe i sve sto je cudno, tak i hrpa pedera i lezbi i feministica jos dodatno mrzi transrodne osobe
<obrut> pa da... pitaj brac^H^H^H^Hsestre Wachowski :)
<jelly> brata i sestru, jeli
<jelly> ili su sad obje cure, pojma nemam
<obrut> Lana & Lili :)
<DomaMuffin> jelly: pristojnost nije obaveza . Ono sto novinar/policajac ima je obaveza o objektivonom informiranju, transrodna osoba o kojoj se prica je AFAIR musko u knjigama.
<DomaMuffin> ( nije da pratim, ali znam lika iz vremena kad sam zivio u BJ )
<DomaMuffin> NISMO SE SEXALI ! :)
<obrut> je je :)
 * DomaMuffin se isprati van
<obrut> ko da se sjecas nakon tih par pivi :)
 * DomaMuffin se ispratio van! Ne citam! 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: nije stvar samo pristojnosti
<DomaMuffin> jelly: do tell
<jelly> ekvivalent je da tebe neko cijelo vrijeme zove pederom, u javnim medijima, da to ljudi prihvate zadravo za gotovo, i da skinjare tebe i klinca prate doma i jebu ti mater
<jelly> obrut: pff, to nisam ni znao da su obje cure, kad se to desilo
<DomaMuffin> jelly: kak je isto da transica izvornog muskarca zovemo muskarcem, i da mene rodom hetero muskarcem zoves tetkom/pederom ?ž
<DomaMuffin> Jedno je tocno, drugo nije
<jelly> nije
<jelly> odn. ne smijes pretpostaviti da je tocno
<DomaMuffin> Ne kuzim, pretpostavka je sve osim onog na sto se ja pozivam, a to su dokumenti.
<jelly> mozda ta osoba ima cijeli zivot identifikaciju sa zenskim spolom
<DomaMuffin> OK, dozvoljavam da u osobnoj nemas opciju pod spol napisati "toster" i da to nije fer
<DomaMuffin> BUt, it is what is
<jelly> tj .nikad nije bila "izvorno muskarac"
<jelly> njeno tijelo je muskog spola.  Ona je zenskog roda
<jelly> a novinar treba znati da su spol i rod razlicite stvari
<rut> jelly filozofiras .. derpe je derpe i .
<DomaMuffin> Al, rodilo se s pimpekom. I, policija nece u potjernici imatri "toster" nego "muskarac". Velim, to je IMO samo formalizam, ne ulazim jel' ga treba obogatiti/mijenajti. Ne smeta me ako sutra budes mogao navesti "toster" pod spol. 
<rut> oce se obuci kao pas macka zensko majmun ..
<jelly> DomaMuffin: to je spol.
<DomaMuffin> Doduse, nastava biologije bi mogla postatit zabavna
<DomaMuffin> jelly: jest, spol kao identifikator i u clanku i igdje. $neshdrugo je osjecaj pripadnosti 
<jelly> biologija ce reci da majka priroda cesto zajebe, pa se dijete rodi bez noge, ili kratkovidno, ili sa gender dysphoria
<DomaMuffin> jelly: tak da se cudim kaj se cudis da novinr koristi identifikator
<DomaMuffin> jelly: mislio sam na ono kad uciteljica uci djecu o sexu, do sad je imala manji broj kombinacija koje je morala spominjati 
<jelly> ne cudim se da novinar na balkanu kasni 30 godina za razumijevanjem ljudske psihe
<DomaMuffin> doduse, uz nas vjeronauk, nece biti puno promjena u skolstvu :)
<jelly> samo velim da bi se to novinaru moglo obiti o glavu
<DomaMuffin> Istin, a kaj god da vele ne valja. Ja bi rantao da je upotrijebio "transgender Pero Peric" 
<DomaMuffin> Dokma je postavil 4 kamere po kuci (neke gledaju na ulicu, Irci voze k'o Splicani) i streama mjuzu i macke :) 
<jelly> ti bi, dok te netko na ircu ne nauci da je to puno ispravnije nego "muskarac"
<obrut> e jeste ga zabrijali :) ajmo o normalnim temama... recimo, zasto je ubuntu smece, zasto je openstack jos uvijek smece, zasto bi itko htio gledati formulu... zasto nikad ne bi vozio ni forda ni mazdu... ima li smisla majnati bitcoine vise... jeste culi onu novu od Sinana Sakica ?
<DomaMuffin> obrut: <3
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f46LkPDypSY
<datase> YouTube: Mitar Miric - Ne moze nam niko nista - (Audio 1989) HD - 0:03:38 - 3784965 views - 8073 likes / 474 dislikes
<obrut> rut: cek, frajer fakat izgleda ovako ko na slici s ploce ?
<rut> obrut puno me pitas .. nemam pojima
<rut> valjda je izgledao nekad . :)
<DomaMuffin> Skoro sam dete zbudil' s "JACI SMO OD SUDBINEEEEEEEEEEEE" :)
<obrut> mislim, svaler samo takav... kakvo odelo.. fudba koju bi svatko pozeleo ... a tek tepih na prsima... na to pice kvase gace
<rut> da .. 89 .. to je bio taj dir :)
<rut> budi sad faca pa izadi tako van :) 
<DomaMuffin> "MAMU VAM AMERICKU SJEBALI STE INDIJANCE I VIJETNAMCE ALI NAS NECETE :D﻿" odo dalje komentare citat' :)
<rut> odmah si tito gubic 
<DomaMuffin> "Ovih 472 sto su dislike, njima moze svatko svasta.﻿"
<rut> Dokaz da stidne dlake rastu i na glavi﻿ .. hahahaha 
<obrut> "presadio odozdo covjek :D da ne bude celav ko Saban" 
<obrut> bwahahahaha :)
<DomaMuffin> Svaki put kad vidim "mnogo je dobro ovo" komentare, pomislim da trebam promijeniti sve passworde, da i meni netko tako nesto ne napravi :)
<hbogner> jelly, i kad su mandarine?
<hbogner> ahaa, vidim, sljedeci tjedan
<DomaMuffin> Probudim se, imam lajk na svim pjesmama Cece. Nisam trebao reci zeni da izgleda debelo u novoj haljii
<jelly> hbogner: jesi se upisao
<hbogner> jesaam 10+20kg
<DomaMuffin> Ocu se ja upisat', di di di?
<rut> muffin .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9n3irFYlkg .. 0:39 pogledaj 
<jelly> Mmike: ok, znaci ti neces mandarine ove godine...
<jelly> DomaMuffin: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11FMmZZZZ_dhy70hfPOqGXxMTOpPbzINt_8MlFdEoT9E/edit#gid=0
<rut> dobra mu kamera .. full HD :)
<DomaMuffin> Thx jelly
<DomaMuffin> rut: iju! 
<jelly> zaš bot nije ovaj zadnji link skužio
<jelly> <rut> muffin .. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9n3irFYlkg .. 0:39 pogledaj 
<jelly> datase: ping
<datase> pong
<rut> jelly explicitan je 
<rut> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9n3irFYlkg
<jelly> explicit lyrics? 
<rut> ne nego slika 
<rut> al bas je pogodio kadar 0:38 pa na dalje 
<rut> stvarno i ovaj bot je zablejio na ovaj link :P
<DomaMuffin> Upis'o me, ali auto calculate nije svoje odradio :) #1stworldvirtualproblems
<DomaMuffin> rut: jebo te , skoro sam si pimpek strg'o
<rut> jel to ona spodoba tj. fukara sto je spominjaju po zutilu u susjedstvu ?? ili samo isto umjetnicko ime 
<DomaMuffin> Ne pratim zutilo , osim indexa .) Samo znam da koka nije u mom cjenovnom razredu 
<jelly> nemrem to slusat pa da je picona ne znam kakva
<DomaMuffin> *nepristojna sala o zacepljivanju usta*
<rut> jelly a sto ce ti zvuk .. ugasi pa gledaj 
<jelly> pa bas.  Idem stavit O Fortuna audio i ovo video
<jelly> podnosljiva kombinacija.
<DomaMuffin> Nekaj si razmisljam , kad bi neka osoba radila u ISP-a i bila dovoljno zaribana, mogla bi inputirati ovaj video na pristojan broj tudjih displeja :) 
<jelly> korisnicima ili zaposelnicima?
<DomaMuffin> Lijepo je da radis distinkciju ( pricamo o moralnom aspektu ili tehnickom?)!
<DomaMuffin> Prva pomisao mi je bila mobiteli, pa ne vjerujem da bi birao
<jelly> korisnika ima 3-4 reda velicine vise
<SilverSpace> koja zimuljaga vani 
<DomaMuffin> Upozorenje: Gledao sam Mr.Robot. Ma neki strimer koji bi svemu spojenom na infrastrukturu $firme slao ovaj video
<rut> jos sam po dojmom koji ljepi rascijep ima :)))
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: je taj Mr. Robot cemu 
<obrut> SilverSpace: ja sam gledao samo prvu sezonu (budem i drugu uskoro)... prva epizoda onak skroz super, a onda lagano razvodnjavanje, sve vise ide u psihodramu, manje tehnicke pizdarije tak da ono.. ne znam sto bi reko
<obrut> u nedostatku takve tematike ok, moze proci
<SilverSpace> ja to mokakp krenut gledat
<SilverSpace> nikako*
<obrut> pa kreni :) meni je onak ok, ima i rpi-ja :)
<obrut> jedino, mislim da su autori krenuli u snimanje bez detaljnije razrade tijeka serije pa su onak, usput dodavali stvari
<rut> ugodan vikend i cim vise sex-a 
<Mmike> jelly: jesam se!
<Mmike> jelly: jbg, radilo se danas nisam stigao bacit oko tu
<Mmike> jelly: popravio sam i zbroj
<Mmike> ja sam uzeo samo jednu 20kilardu
<obrut> cuj ovog... cim vise sexa... sta on misli, pa mi smo vec ozenjeni, kakav sex
<Mmike> http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2016-10-04/linux-bcc-mysqld-qslower.html
<jelly> kisica
<Mmike> jelly: si me uocio?
<jelly> pojma, to Tina gleda
<Mmike> pa daj nemoj sad da ostanem bez :(
<jelly> nije do mene, /me pere ruke
<jelly> ak je isporuka iduci tjedan, onda do iduceg tjedna valda imas fore
<Mmike> pa daj sam javi Tini da je jos jedan bilmez se ubiljezio :D
<Mmike> btw, tablica je bila sjebata, nije sume dobro racunala
<Mmike> pa sam popravio
<jelly> racunala je dobro samo ne za tvoj redak
<jelly> kojeg sam popravio :-)
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnKBCHHirH0
<datase> YouTube: how to watch youtube video online - 0:01:34 - 104949 views - 1765 likes / 45 dislikes
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Puc0ZiVRESU 
<datase> YouTube: Señor Coconut and his Orchestra SMOKE ON THE WATER - 0:04:57 - 201636 views - 439 likes / 21 dislikes
<obrut> moram priznat da, koliko god da volio Deep Purple ("slusam" ih od osnovne, bio i na koncertu), taj riff mi od smoke on the water mi tjera krv na usi :)
<dodobas> ta ta taaaa :)
<obrut> demit, sad doma tresti Deep Purple :) zena se za sad ne buni, a niti susjedi :)
<obrut> ono kad ides do staraca samo na vikend i uz (2.5m duge) stupove za vinograd koje ces sutra zabit spakiras: dva bicikla, switch, access point, ip telefon, laptop, tablet, dva RPija, gomilu kablovlja... lemilicu ostavljam doma :P
<obrut> mislio sam furat i teleskop, al to bi bilo zbilja previse
<Vlado9A> imas neki link za taj riff da i mi drugi cujemo o cemu se radi :)
<Vlado9A> lol za teleskop :)
<Vlado9A> oblacno je :)
<obrut> :P
<obrut> za Slunj je za sutra navecer bila ok prognoza, barem kad sam jucer gledo
<obrut> po danasnjoj bi moglo biti vise maglovito nego oblacno, al ak nije skroz vedro, ne da mi se igrat testrisa jos i s tim, cijev bi jos stala, al montaza...
<obrut> da ne furam te stupove ne bi bio problem :)
<Vlado9A> a gledaj obrut, vjerojatno si vec vidio sve sto si mislio... vodu na marsu neces otkriti, a ni na europi :)
<Vlado9A> nebo je najljepse pogledati prostoocno :)
<obrut> pa nisam vec dugo skicnuo u zimsko nebo sa svojim scopeom... nazalost gledao sam kroz tudji, "duplo veci" pa mi moj vise ne valja :)
<Vlado9A> ja imam onaj teleskop za 200kn kaj mi je zena kupila u konzumu na poklon pred par godina... vidio sam merkur, jupiter, saturn... sve se lijepo vidi a najljepse mjesec, no s vremenom sve to dosadi :)
<obrut> stara narodna kaze: ne gledaj kroz tudju bolju optiku ak nemas plan (i para) za kupit doticnu :)
<Vlado9A> e da :)
<obrut> jebiga, ja imam malo bolji od tog iz konzuma, s mojim se vidi i ponesto deep sky objekata... a meni tak neke stvari ne dosade, u glupost poput mjeseca mogu buljit satima
<Vlado9A> pred par godina sam znao ici i u zvjezdarnicu, slusati predavanja i ponekad pogledati na nebu sto se nudilo ...
<Vlado9A> ali najljepse mi je otici kod staroga u vinograd, sjesti na terasu i buljiti u sljeme, bez teleskopa :)
<obrut> e takav pogled je iz vinograda zeninog starog :)
<obrut> al i tamo sam furo teleskop :)
<Vlado9A> tamo se najljepse vide i meteorski tragovi... i objekti na nebu koje ne mogu identificirati :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-08
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro
<dodobas> putar
<Mmike> vileni, jel' tvoj nuc fanless, ili, moze li biti?
<Mmike> vileni, http://www.nabava.net/pc-gotova-racunala__230/intel-stolno-racunalo-nuc5ppyh-8gb-ram-intel-pentium-n3700-24ghz__21623711
<Mmike> vileni, taj nema ventuletator, cini se?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa sve moze biti fanless ... samo je pitanje koliko dugo :)
<Mmike> dodobas ti si fakat duho :)
<dodobas> tko je duho  ? :)
<Mmike> duhovita osoba koja toga nije svjesna
<Mmike> da ti neki talk show napravis
<Mmike> ili makar stand up?
<Mmike> a? :D
<dodobas> nemrem ... bume to uzelo ... i onda nema povratka ... :/
<SilverSp1ce> dan
<SilverSp1ce> Mmike: taj nuc je fakat preskup
<Mmike> SilverSpace, brijes?
<Mmike> gledam, isti takav u USA kossta oko 1050 kuna
<Mmike> pa mozda uzicam da mi donesu 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa je preskup 
<SilverSpace> bez diska 
<Mmike> pa kol'ko para brijes da bi tyo trebalo kostat?
<Mmike> onaj kaj vileni ima je bio 1800 mislim
<Mmike> mislim, kaj, i galaxy s7 je preskup pa ga ekipa kupuje :)
<SilverSpace> a ovi sa boljim procesorom i grafickom jos i vise
<Mmike> ja si moram neku zamjenu za laptop nac
<Mmike> R60, core2duo, neka stara nvidija
<SilverSpace> ma ne velim ja nista i ja bi ga uzeo samo mi je to preskupo
<Mmike> i radi jos, al' hdvideo ga povremeno zjebucka - i ventilator je poceo opet ruziti, pa mi se neda popravljati
<Mmike> pa sad gledam zamjenu
<SilverSpace> odoh rucat
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> https://www.wired.com/2016/10/lets-obsess-intricate-map-alt-music-history/
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo napravljeno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://www.mall.hr/racunala-i-serveri/intel-nuc-kit-celeron-nuc5cpyh-25
<Mmike> ovaj je jeftiniji, al' ima celeron
<Mmike> al' bas citam, taj celeron je, vele, skroz dovoljan
<Mmike> za 1080p video
<Mmike> 4k video nemre
<Mmike> al' 4k video i tak nema smisla, a i, srecom, jos uvijeik ima lowres videa za skidati
<Mmike> hmm
<Mmike> http://nucblog.net/2015/08/hevc-decoding-in-linux-for-braswell-is-here/
<Mmike> ili ipak moze
<Mmike> SilverSpace, brijem da cu ubost to
<Mmike> http://www.imaging-resource.com/news/2014/11/19/samsung-nx1-4k-video-samples-and-new-full-res-frame-grabs-available-for-do
<Mmike> na mom stroju mplayer ovo jedva playa
<Mmike> i7 4790K, Nvidija 780GTX
<Mmike> dok mpv playa bez muke ikake
<Mmike> mplayer = los
<SilverSpace> ne bi reko da je los 
<SilverSpace> meni je samo bitno da ima DP za Dell
<Mmike> SilverSpace, http://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/intel-nuc-mini-pc-oglas-19773763
<Hrki> vecer momci
<Hrki> e, zanima me ovo, kak to da ISP uvijek u pravilu nudi veci DL nego UP ?
<Mmike> to ti se zove 'asimetricni dsl'
<Hrki> to je neka hardverska fora ? :D
<Hrki> tj, zakaj ne postoji samo simetricni
<Mmike> Hrki, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_subscriber_line
<Mmike> pa onda: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_digital_subscriber_line
<Mmike> a mosh i malo googlat pa nadjes: https://www.quora.com/Why-is-ADSL-asymmetric
<Mmike> ukratko, operaterima je 'bolje' nuditi ADSL jer onda ti mogu kroz to gurnut i telefon i jos stosta
<Mmike> ako ti nude SDSL onda najcesce nema bendvita za ostalo
<Mmike> plus, rijetko kad uploadas vise no sto downloadas, pa ti je onda ADSL ok
#ubuntu-hr 2016-10-09
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Mmike> ne vjerujem
<Mmike> nit jedan vozac nije odustao u Suzuki :)
<jelly-home> Mmike: mplayer ima sugave defaulte
<jelly-home> raznim opcijama vjerojatno mozes napraviti da koristi isti output i isto dekodiranje kao mpv
<jelly-home> ali s druge strane zasto bi se patio kad fork radi bolje ootb
<Mmike> true
<Mmike> i jos sad kad sam dodao onaj Nvidia Pipeline OvoOno pimpek, nemam vise nit tearing :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> Mmike: onaj koji imam je bio oko 1200
<vileni> i moj nije fanless ali akasa radi kuciste za njega koje ga pretvara u fanless
<vileni> i mislim da ti ovaj isto ima vent
<vileni> fanless je bio samo onaj e3815 mislim
<Mmike> vileni, al' ti si CPU   morao kupit posebno, right?
<vileni> Mmike: ne
<vileni> ram i disk se kupuju posebno
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> a kak mu ide dekodiranje HADE videja?
<Mmike> koji ti opce imas?
<vileni> 2820
<vileni> fykh ili tako nesto
<vileni> a h.264 ide ok
<vileni> h.265 ne bas
<vileni> moze neki slabiji
<Mmike> di si ga ti ono bio uzeo?
<Mmike> i kaj sad, da uzmem Atoma ili Celerona?
<vileni> moram pogledati, ali gledaj da bude ovaj braswell ili koji vec
<vileni> sto noviji
<Mmike> to je ovaj tu: https://www.mall.hr/racunala-i-serveri/intel-nuc-kit-pentium-nuc5ppyh-25
<Mmike> vele da nije bas za 4k video
<Mmike> al' 1080 radi ok
<Mmike> vileni, kaki daljinski ti imas za to?
<Mmike> vileni, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LqWZvJ5htU
<datase> YouTube: How to assemble the Braswell NUC (NUC5CPYH or NUC5PPYH) - 0:02:13 - 28493 views - 51 likes / 2 dislikes
<Mmike> izgleda da nema ventilator
<Mmike> ah
<Mmike> ima
<Mmike> ispod
<Mmike> nah, ne zelim ventilator
<Mmike> jedini razlog zasto se rjesavam laptopa je to sto je ventilator bucan
<Mmike> https://www.amazon.com/noisy-NUC5CPYH-Celeron-version-fanless/forum/Fx4R177FYZM7OF/Tx275VCL5DQD1XR/1?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B00XPVRR5M&authToken=&cdSort=newest
<Mmike> mljeeeeeh
<vileni> Mmike: ne cuje se ovo bas
<Mmike> da, citao sad
<vileni> ali s vremenom ce vjerojatno prosvirati
<Mmike> da, to je bed
<Mmike> to mi je bed
<vileni> moj je nakon godinu i pol 24/7 poceo
<vileni> ali samo kad ga palim
<vileni> onda se smiri
<Mmike> al' brijem da cu ubost taj
<Mmike> u  usa kosta ispod soma kuna
<Mmike> pa mozda nazicam nekog da mi donese
<vileni> ja cu mozda jos koju generaciju pricekati
<vileni> mislim, kao htpc se pokazao pun pogodak
<vileni> jedina mana mu je sto nema CEC
<Mmike> CEC?
<Mmike> vileni, kak daljinski imas?
<vileni> jeftini ebay neki
<Mmike> koji?
<vileni> klon MS media center daljinskog
<Mmike> da, ja imam neki MS Fly
<vileni> pogledat cu u history, ali ono, kupio prije milijun godina
<Mmike> al' ne radi mi pol tipki na njemu
<Mmike> vileni, btw, kak si ti naso tipku za subtitlove autodownloadat?
<Mmike> ja moram M, pa onda odem u subtitles, pa gore, pa download
<Mmike> pa mi se otvori popis
<Mmike> i onda tek imam auto download
<Mmike> super mi kaj na kodju imam 1001 stsream - pogledao danas u fotelji na telki predavanje o sigurnosti u LXDu :)
<vileni> ne sjecam se uopce kako sam namjestio taj shortcut
<vileni> znam da sam prije bindao neku tipku za to
<vileni> aha, sad nemam to zapravo
<vileni> nego mi sickrage automatski trazi, ako slucajno ne valja onda idemo na ok, pa tamo u meni od titlova
<vileni> http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=164498
<vileni> i ovo http://kodi.wiki/view/HOW-TO:Set_up_subtitle_services
<vileni> nema mi daljinskog u historiju
<vileni> mozda se obrut sjeca koji je, on mi je preporucio taj
<vileni> evo ga http://www.ebay.com/itm/Remote-Control-for-Media-Center-PC-RC1534005-00-/272376793218?hash=item3f6aec0882:g:lXAAAOSw8w1X2eNp
<vileni> takav imam
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-02
<Mmike> Dobri jutri
<jelly> kruh & putri
<Mmike> ili:
<Mmike> https://www.instagram.com/p/BUC4L7vlIO_/
<hbogner> o/
<BotaniCar> jelly cronao sam renew skriptu koja izgleda otprilike kao http://jebo.me/pas/7@raw
<BotaniCar> Jutro, momcine
<BotaniCar> Ide tko jest' burgere ovaj tjedan ? 
<BotaniCar> Imate za preporuciti jeftin CDN za serviranje slika EU regiji ? 
<jelly> lako je tako!
<jelly> ok, mislio sam da ima nes pametnije :-)
 * jelly ne voli restartati ako ne mora
<BotaniCar> kaj fali relaodu apacheta, u tom slucaju nema downtime-a 
<BotaniCar> ili imas failover, pa dok se jedan renewa .. 
<jelly> ne znam dal reload reloada certifikate
<BotaniCar> da
<BotaniCar> E, al dao si mi za mislit, brzi gugl veli da je ispravno rjesenje "apachectl graceful"
<jelly> ne znam dal graceful reloada certifikate :-)
<jelly> prije nije
<BotaniCar> Provjerio sam, radi full restart servera, za razliku od obicnog vulgarisa priceka da postojece konekcije odrade svoje, ne ubija ih, a dok ceka ne prihvaca nove
<BotaniCar> jelly: imaju li nasi provajderi kakvu CDN mrezu, da ne placam Akamaiju nesto za sto mogu placati nase ljude ? 
<pav> BotaniCar: sve je ok s našima, dok ti ne otvoriš support ticket :->
<pav> a onda je "balkansko, a naše"
<BotaniCar> pav: ne volim takve usporedbe na slijepo, ne mogu reci da su me nasi ITjevci izjebali vise puta nego strani. Prije bi bilo obrnuto
<pav> Ono, ja sam imao dojam da je recimo Iskon ozbiljna firma... Kad tamo
<pav> BotaniCar: nije to ništa na slijepo. To ti je tak ovdje. 101%
<BotaniCar> pav: moje iskustvo nije takvo, imao sam posla s sjajnim deckima kod nas i totalnim debilima vani. 
<pav> BotaniCar: uzmi neke nijemce, koliko para toliko muzike
<BotaniCar> pav: kolko para tolko muzike je moto, svejedno radije prvo paru dam nasim mmcima , ako ih ima. Lako odem dalje ako sjebu
<pav> BotaniCar: po našim firmama ćeš, generalno, dakle u 80% slučajeva sve do 3rd level supporta dobit s druge strane sutdenta kemije ili fizike
<pav> zaposlenog na "studentski ugovor"
<pav> pa ti vidi...
<BotaniCar> pav: koji ce sa mnom pricati po naski,a ne na indijskom pidzinu, vec tu sam na dobitku
<BotaniCar> i jedan i drugi mi nece pomoci, onda bar da se ne mucim u razgovoru
<pav> Ha, Å¡iroko ti polje :-)
<BotaniCar> Nisi mi pomogao, daj prijedlog "naseg" CDN-a, pa da se idem zajebat' :)
<pav> Već vidim u bilskoj budućnosti "I told you so..." moment
<BotaniCar> Svaka se skola placa :) 
<pav> Bot shvati
<pav> U zadnjih 2-3 godine
<pav> što je naših vrijedilo nisu viš u HR
<BotaniCar> nemoj , pave
<pav> počevši od IT-a pa sve do zdravstva
<pav> i to vrijedi u 98%
<BotaniCar> Kaj hoces reci da ni ja ne valjam ? Znas kaj cu ti odgovoriti ako je tako :) 
<pav> ti, ne znam kaj još delaš ovdje s ženom i dvoje malodobne djece. Široka ti irska i trosruka plaća, ženi od 9-17 a ne smjene
<pav> ali ti znaš bolje
<BotaniCar> Ne znam da li znam bolje, ali znam da se trudim, no otisli smo s teme ! Kaj nitko nema dovoljno multimedije da mu treba CDN ? 
<pav> za takve kao ti ostavljam onih 2%
<pav> eto :-Å 
<pav> :P
<BotaniCar> jebi ga, za tebe znam da pornografiju drzis u seedboxu, ali kak se ostali snalaze ? :D
<pav> Cloud CDN by Google - google.com‎
<pav> di ćeš bolje :-)
<BotaniCar> Trljam oci u nevjerici, preporucio si mi gugl ? 
<pav> pda
<BotaniCar> MIJENJALI SU TI TERAPIJU ! 
<pav> jesu, priznajem ahhahaa
<BotaniCar> Pa, moram na kavu i tabletu naletit' :) 
<pav> to preporučujem drugima sad, sam ne koristim :-P
<BotaniCar> +1
<pav> smanjio sam kavu na 30% od prijašnjih 110%
<pav> uveo neke čajeve za drkdrk organizma
<BotaniCar> Isusova majko, paa kak je taj gugl tako jeftin ?!
<pav> i odjebo privat biznis
<pav> ae
<BotaniCar> oovo za kavu i caj sam silom prilika i ja morao poceti ( jebe me zuc kad pretjeram s kavom ). Kaj se desilo s biznisom i cime se sad bavis ako nisi obrtovlasnik ? 
<pav> Žuč? Kaeto? To sam povadio prije 10 godina :-D
<BotaniCar> Malo manje od toga si i stariji od mene, jasno mi je kamo me stvari vode :) 
<pav> hehe
<pav> s biznisom je bio splet okolnosti
<BotaniCar> Znaci, zuch, razvod, privatni biznis, ludilo ; to mi je roadmap ? :D
<pav> i vani uspije kolko ono - 10% privat biznisa
<pav> 50% ih crkne u prvih godinu, dvije
<BotaniCar> Ma, pustimo terminologiju, isti kurac jesi propao ili digao ruke od svega. Zanima me splet okolnosti koje su te trigerirale 
<pav> pa u mom slučaju je bio neki slični roadmap :-)
<pav> IRC, trebe, Žuč
<pav> pa onda dete, pa tek onda brak
<pav> pa trzavica, pa duže bolovanje, "višak", otpremnina
<pav> btwm, moji appsi i dan dans rade u produkcii tamo
<pav> produkciji*
<pav> a tko to održava, ah
<pav> BMK
<pav> vjerojatno nitko
<BotaniCar> I radit' ce dok ih ne sjebe ono sto ih nosi, jasno :) 
<pav> In2 je je imao jedan tužan pokušaj kopanja po mojim sourcevima
<pav> insider info mi je rekao "to je jako ružno završilo...."
<BotaniCar> :) :) 
<pav> Ha
<pav> Jednom kad imaš prste u dokazivanju muljaža na tenderima lao postaneš "višak"
<pav> lako*
<BotaniCar> Ja sam u takvim rabotama sudjelovao samo kao muljator :) 
<pav> vidio si i sam na fejsu hahaha
<BotaniCar> Ma joj, ono s fejsa bi trebalo uramiti negdje .. 
<sillyslux> fejs?
<pav> meni ti se to ne da. Ja sam ti po tom pitanju pošten do srži
<pav> donesi mi ugovor na 1:10 za gudru i ja ću ti reći da me ne zanima
<BotaniCar> Zato si mi ok, im'o si prilike biti sav namazan putrom, ne samo po glavi :*
<pav> :*
<pav> ne da se meni s tim likovima komunicirat uopće. Kad nanjušim tu "ekipu" - žao mi je, ne mogu
<pav> za smotat i pojest ću imat uvijek
<pav> BotaniCar: ne samo da sam imao prilike, išao sam u razred s likovima koji imaju kuće po Pantovčaku od "poštenog rada"
<pav> reko - zajebi. Ja spavam mirno.
<pav> baš sam nešto črčako na blogu o tome zadnje
<BotaniCar> Vidjeh
<pav> http://frajeri.org/broj-060/
<pav> da vide i ostali :-)
<pav> sillyslux: da, facebook
<sillyslux> hah... fejs...
<pav> BotaniCar:  kaj te još zanima o spletu okolnosti? Pokušavaš izbjeć neizbježno? :-D
<sillyslux> sta ste izveli da se triba uramiti?
<pav> sillyslux: a?
<BotaniCar> pav: nene, akademski interes. Znam da glupo zvuci, ali pred par godina sam procitao "zasto propadaju dobre tvrtke" i od onda me iskreno zanima sto se desilo kad nekom firma ode u kurac
<pav> uramit se triba - smrdljiva riba; sillyslux 
<sillyslux> a nist, odkad me tamo nema, stalno se mislim sta sam propustio
<BotaniCar> sillyslux: pav-a clanovi Upravnog odbora INAe uvjeravaju da ima parcijalnu amneziju, a u procesu po socijalnim mrezama objavljuju povjerljive dokumente :) 
<BotaniCar> to ti je to u jednom redu 
<pav> da članoi UO-a
<sillyslux> oh kewl
<pav> kad se jednom pokeckaš s tajnicom predjedika uprave, odetiš kad-tad
<pav> BotaniCar: onaj nije bio u UO-u. mnogo niži level
<pav> direktor razine 3 se to zove :-D
<pav> ima 5 razina
<pav> s time da manji boje znači veći rang
<pav> BotaniCar: actually, bilo je zapravo sve ok dok neki od likova bliskih upravi nisu postali dovoljno stari da odu u mirovinu :D
<pav> a ja sam to saznao kad je već bilo prekasno
<pav> Nemreš opstat u korporaciji duže od 2 godine ako ne znaš napamet hijerarhiju direktora :-D
<pav> bliži se oktobar
<pav> mjesec revolucija
<pav> samo nacija koja je počela 2 rata može imat festival piva u mjesecu revolucija :D
<pav> svjetska rata, jelta...
<pav> u jebote
<pav> Las Vegas
<pav> 100 ranjenih i 20 mrtvih
<sillyslux> ratata
<pav> "policija je izazvala kontroliranu eksploziju prilikom neutraliziranja napadača"
<Mmike> because - guns are good! :D
<pav> mmkay
<pav> valjda su ga zoljom roknuli, tak mi to zvuči :D
<pav> to ti je to, mjesec revolucija
<sillyslux> bilo bi mira da vodovod pocme stavit thc u vodu...
<pav> ah
<pav> bilo bi
<pav> i da prestane stavljat speed  u nju barem
<sillyslux> lol
<sillyslux> evo.. ja zedan...
<sillyslux> ovisnost...
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, stovise, hostamo cdn nodeove za akamai, guglo, fejs
<BotaniCar> jelly: kojeg bi si ti uzeo, da si uzimas ( primjeti da ne pitam zasto! ) ? 
<jelly> ne znam iskreno
<jelly> cloudflare? :-)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> https://blog.cloudflare.com/cloudflares-free-cdn-and-you/
<BotaniCar> huh, pa ovo je brutalica
<ivoks> ovi se opet napucavaju
<BotaniCar> Koji ? 
<ivoks> ameri
<ivoks> issue, gnome3 pa jeb... koji k 
<ivoks> alt tab te baca na listu otvorenih aplikacija
<jelly> BotaniCar: veli kolega networkingas da je cloudflare stigao i u CIX prije par mjeseci
<BotaniCar> S kim se ameri pak tochejo ? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: sjajno ! Hvala puno
<jelly> s/par //;
<ivoks> ako imas dva prozora od iste aplikacije, dajte ti izbornik
<ivoks> BotaniCar: medjusobno
<jelly> s/mjeseci/mjesec+/l
<jelly> s/l/;/; :-F
<BotaniCar> ivoks: to je onda dobra vijest, osim ako neke nuklearke polijecu ? :) 
<BotaniCar> hahahahahahahahahaha jelly 
<ivoks> kak se promijeni lokacija u gnome 3
<ivoks> sat mi je u krivoj vremenskoj zoni
<jelly> 18908 N + 13:00 02.10.17 MINISTARSTVO FINA (  0) [SPAM:Infected]PREDMET: Zahtjev za prisilnu naplatu
<jelly> najs
<jelly> To: jelly@[cenzura].hr
<jelly> X-PHP-Script: bigboys.ml/index.php for 109.122.122.141
<jelly> X-PHP-Originating-Script: 1134:index.php
<jelly> From: MINISTARSTVO FINANCIJA <informiranje@porezna-uprava.hr>
<BotaniCar> aww
<ivoks> heh, opet
<jelly> Return-Path: <bigboysm@mercury.posluh.hr>
<jelly> sa php mail() funkcijom nije jednostavno postaviti envelope from :-)
<BotaniCar> : 
<BotaniCar> https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/21617912_808523185977585_2131287076177613572_n.png?oh=1353db5e19a68436d033ad115f5c9477&oe=5A883D29 # NSFW i pun kurac dugacak URL .. 
<jelly> Poštovani,
<jelly> korisnik koji je radio probleme je suspendiran te ćemo poduzet sigurnosnemjere.
<jelly> paste fail
<BotaniCar> bussiness gibberish generator :) http://www.andrewdavidson.com/gibberish/
<ivoks> pfff
<ivoks> gnome ti da jedan workspace
<ivoks> i kada u njemu pokrenes program, on stvori jos jedan workspace
<ivoks> i kada u tom pokrenes program, onda stvori jos jedan
<ivoks> itd itd
<ivoks> i uvijek ih slaze ili vertikalno ili horizontalno
<ivoks> mene zanima, kada su smislili tu funkcionalnost, kaj su oni pusili
<jelly> ljute trave
<Mmike> Client Partner Enablement
<Mmike> ack :)
<Mmike> or not
<Mmike> glupi hexchat :D
<Mmike> gnome je nefunkcionalan
<Mmike> dok mu ne dodas onaj indicator drekect pljugin
<Mmike> onda pocne imat smisla
 * Mmike tjera gnome3 na waylandu :D
<Mmike> super je, i ima onaj redshift
<pav> Wayland is intended as a simpler replacement for X, easier to develop and maintain. GNOME and KDE are expected to be ported to it.
<pav> "expected to be ported to it"
<pav> Mmike: kaj je to neka beta?
<Mmike> pav, artful je u beti 
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> ak si na to mislio
<pav> Mmike: govorim o Waylandu
<pav> i gledam info sa službenog weba
<pav> "expected to be ported to it"
<pav> pa zato pitam kak to tjeraš gnometa3 na tome 
<ivoks> beta quality je
<ivoks> ali se smatra 'state of the art'
<ivoks> opet se desktop vratio u razvoj pod okrilje ne-desktop distre
<ivoks> pa da vidimo
<ivoks> 16TB SSD
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> u 2.5"
<sillyslux> ae ak imas 7k$ za jednu takvu
<ivoks> zanimljivo...
<ivoks> NVMe imaju puno bolji read spead (2-3x), ali krace traju
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' tebi u chrometu prestalo radit ctrl-e/ctrl-d u hangotsima?
<Mmike> prije sam s time mute/umnute i palio/gasio kameru
<Mmike> a sad mi to ne radi, fura me na bookmarks 
<Mmike> i na search bar
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam ni znao za to
<Mmike> korisno skroz, kad trebas kihnut ili nos iskopat nabrzake :D
<ivoks> pokusavam se naviknuti na gnome3
<ivoks> ni alt+mis->drag ne radi
<Mmike> ivoks, ja sam oso u dublin s gnome3, kao, necu radit puno, samo konfa, pa cu imat vremena
<Mmike> u ponedjeljak oko podne sam rekao 'apt-get install mate-desktop' :D
<Mmike> al' i dalje mi se gnome svidja
<Mmike> samo se treba prisilit
<Mmike> najvise mi na zivce ide fakin sat na sredini gornjeg dijela ekrana
<ivoks> mene isto
<ivoks> to je ono sto me konstantno zivcira
<ivoks> i sto ne mogu staviti vise vremenskih zona
<ivoks> pas mater
<ivoks> i alt+tab/` mi je kompleksan
<ivoks> non-stop nesto pimplam s misem
<ivoks> na unityu toga nije bilo
<ivoks> ono, stisnem win+2, a on mi ponudi izbornik
<ivoks> nemoj me j, nego skoci na aplikaciju pod brojem 2
<ivoks> ma wayland je sranje
<ivoks> mis ne radi dok se prozor otvara
<ivoks> wtf
<jelly-home> gledano security strance, to ima smisla...
<jelly-home> da ne kliknes krivo
<jelly-home> nemam pojma kaj cu stavit na laptop kad 16.04 bude prestar, vjerojatno nazad na xfce i debian
<jelly-home> unity-ju je trebalo 2+ godine da bude dovoljno ne-bagav, racunam da cete za gnome 3 trebati isto tako vremena :-)
<ivoks> pa poceli su u isto vrijeme
 * Mmike nije primijetio to s misem i otvaranjem prozora
<Mmike> doduse, ne otvaraju mi se tak sporo prozori :)
<ivoks> otvaram libreoffice
<ivoks> mis stoji
<ivoks> isto se desi i dok zatvaram libreoffice
<ivoks> isto i s firefoxom
<ivoks> lol!
<ivoks> $855,535
<ivoks> pledged of $25,000 goal
<ivoks> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/393053146/powerup-dart-app-controlled-paper-airplane-with-tr?utm_campaign=TRS&utm_medium=FB&utm_source=TRS_135
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-03
<sillyslux> Samsung 850 EVO i do 4TB? e to mi je novo
<sillyslux> 1.5k$ :/
<Mmike> nestalo struje
<Mmike> kad je dosla nazad
<Mmike> telegram settingsi su nestali :)
<Mmike> nestalo struje
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> dosla nazad, potjero 'e2fsck -n -v -f' i ovaj nasao gresaka
<Mmike> rebootao u rescue mode
<Mmike> nema gresaka
<Mmike> rebotao u sysrescuecd
<Mmike> nema gresaka
<Mmike> bootnio nazad u desktop - opet greske
<Mmike> wtf?
<hbogner> Mmike, kaj nemas ups?
<Mmike> hbogner, ocito - ne :)
<Mmike> iako, s obzirom da mi je od kad sam dosao s mora struje nestalo jedno 15 puta
<Mmike> brijem da cu pribaviti neki ovih dana
<hbogner> ja nabavio apc sua1500
<hbogner> ali ako ti nestaje na krace od 20 minuta mislimd a bi ti i 750 bilo dosta
<vileni> hbogner: jesi rijesio internet? :)
<hbogner> vileni, trenutno je tele2 pokucni aktivan
<hbogner> kasnije idem gnjavit susjede za bnet
<hbogner> na tele2 imam 50/30 u najboljim trenutcima, u njagorim 20/10
<hbogner> to preko mobitela usb tether na mikrotik
<Mmike> iz nikom znanog razloga ctrl-d ctrl-e u google hangoutsima sad - radi
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> nemojte fsckat mountane filesysteme
<Mmike> cak nit sa -n
<Mmike> jerbo
<Mmike> "the results printed by e2fsck are not valid if the filesystem is mounted."
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-04
<Mmike> e, fontovi
<Mmike> daklem, artful, gnome3
<Mmike> fontovi su prekrasni
<Mmike> ono, mi-li-na
<Mmike> ono kaj je u kurcu je kaj nemam onaj donji panel
<Mmike> pa nist ne vidim di mi je kaj, k'o da sam slijep se osjecam :D
<Mmike> ivoks, imas pravo, zdrkan je gnome3
<Mmike> treba se pun kufer navikavat
<Mmike> i ne radi jos dost toga
<Mmike> recimo, instalirao sam appindicator, al' owncloud sync client se tam ne pokazuje
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> al' imam applications i places k'o u gnome2/mate
<Mmike> i imam onaj donji panel di imam popis otvorenih appova
<Mmike> sto je super kul
<Mmike> jos da ovo s placementom aplikacija po worspaceovima rijesim
<Mmike> i da slozim da fakin workspaceove mogu sa ctrl-alt/lijevo-desno micat...
<jelly-home> mydataknox.com, pouzdani hosting, 99.5% uptime, VM nije radio 8 sati
<jelly-home> napisao sam im da 8 sati ispada ovaj mjesec znači uptime 98.9% i da bi trebali dati bar taj 1 mjesec besplatno, pa cemo vidit
<pav> way to go jelly-home 
<vileni> jelly-home: mozda je godisnje 99.5? :)
<jelly-home> mozda se time ne bi trebali hvaliti onda :-)
<ledeni> .weather melbourne,au
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Melbourne, Australia | Temperature: 66°F / 19°C; Humidity: 46%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: North, 8mph / 13kph; Updated: 1 hr, 3 mins, 46 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Mostly cloudy; High of 78°F / 25°C; Low of 59°F / 15°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 69°F / 21°C; Low of 46°F / 8°C | Forecast for Friday: Overcast; High of 59°F / 15°C; Low of 43°F / 6°C | Forecast (1 more message)
<ledeni> .weather zagreb,cro
<datase> ledeni: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 60°F / 16°C; Humidity: 67%; Conditions: Mostly cloudy; Wind: Sse, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 1 hr, 4 mins, 45 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 66°F / 19°C; Low of 50°F / 10°C | Forecast for Thursday: Partly cloudy; High of 72°F / 22°C; Low of 48°F / 9°C | Forecast for Friday: Rain; High of 53°F / 12°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<bartiduu> dobar dan, pitanje oko rdp-a i spajanje na win server
<bartiduu> ako znate mozda dali treba ona druga strana na win-serveru ista napraviti da se moze normalno spojiti sa linux-rdp
<bartiduu> rdp je remmina na raspbijanu
<jelly-home> remmina bi trebala raditi, a ako ne radi, probaj xfreerdp iz xfreerdp-x11 paketa
<jelly-home> bartiduu: pardon, freerdp-x11 paket
<hbogner> ja tek sad za zagreb, tak da sam fulao burger dan
<bartiduu> jelly-home: budem hvala ti
<jelly-home> mydataknox.com update: prekid u radu uzrokovan je bugom prilikom updatea softwera koj koristimo za virtualizaciju, te smo Vam dodali kredit u iznosu 93Kn
<jelly-home> tak se to radi
<jelly-home> jes da ne znaju patcirati kvm, al...
<Mmike> #onokad ti zena sama instalira printer u KDEu :D
<pav> way to go Mmike !
<jelly-home> way to go gospođa valjda!
<pav> jelly-home: all congrats to good trainer ;-)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jednostavno je
<Mmike> prvo, moras imat ubuntu
<Mmike> drugo, moras imat hp printer
<Mmike> i voila
<Mmike> ak imas, recimo, epson, onda popizdis :)
<jelly-home> hplip im je bio pogodak
<jelly-home> ak uzimam nekog drugog mora imati postscript support
<jelly-home> a jeftini printer ce se cesce ugusiti interpretirajuci postscript na svom 400MHz mips-u sa 256MB memorije nego isprintati
<Mmike> kupio sam neku fejk mineralnu
<Mmike> tj, nije fejk
<Mmike> al' su mjehurici neki jadni
<Mmike> i to je jos jamnica
<pav> Mmike: lo-carb jamnica? :-)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-05
<SilverSpace> jutro
<bartiduu> pozdrav
<pav> bok bartiduu 
<bartiduu> jos uvijek se me mogu spojiti na rdp-win
<bartiduu> sada imam rdp file
<pav> bartiduu: firewall na win si podesio?
<bartiduu> mislis na serveru
<bartiduu> nije moj
<bartiduu> tamo se spajam
<bartiduu> to jest na win se spajam, sa svim masinama mogu osim linux
<SilverSpace> bemti gnome da ti jebem
<SilverSpace> stavio novi ubuntu i sad neznam kak lan pristup sloziti
<bartiduu> stvarno ce novi ubuntu imat gnome...neku svoju varjantu ili
<SilverSpace> ma gnome nikakvu svoju varijantu
<bartiduu> mah
<SilverSpace> ununity bio ovion prema ovom 
<SilverSpace> unity*
<bartiduu> ma nisam za gnome opcenito
<bartiduu> a jos ruzan ko akrap
<bartiduu> rdp raaaaadiiiii naravno ja moron
<bartiduu> domain bio pogresan
<SilverSpace> yah
<SilverSpace> vitamina trebam
<pav> doći ćete vi meni svi s tog ututnua na Debian hahaha
<jelly> to ćeš ih onda TI supportat
<SilverSpace> pav: tak je
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovaj gnome me vec pomalo zivcira
<Mmike> pjebote systemd-resolved
<jelly> http://news.lenovo.com/news-releases/happy-25th-birthday-thinkpad.htm $1899 u jamerici... znaci 16000kn tu ak ga uopce bude
<jelly> poslao sam upit mikronisu bas me zanima
<jelly> > Navedeni model nam još uvijek nije dobavljiv kod distributera. Ukoliko nije problem svakako nas kontaktirajte kroz tjedan, dva kada bih mogli imati konkretnije informacije.
<SilverSpace> oh jebote led
<SilverSpace> covjeku sve slozim da ima internet na vip box i ovaj sve resetira i sad nemoze nista 
<SilverSpace> koji kujac ide prckati kad ne zna 
<jelly> a nisi naplatio...
<jelly> korisnici hoce bit oprezniji kad znaju da nesto kosta
<SilverSpace> bas
<SilverSpace> morat cu satnicu uvesti :)
<SilverSpace> kaze samo je iso pass promjeniti za wifi
<SilverSpace> tko zna gdje je on pass mjenjao 
<jelly> "nisam nista dirao"
<SilverSpace> sad cu ga par dana na hladenju drzati 
<SilverSpace> pa da vidi kak je nez neta
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bez*
<Mmike> "You're my hero, Inbox zero!"
<Mmike> rotfl :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-06
<Mmike> "I would suggest adding PAM session support to screen."
<Mmike> pa jebote :)
<jelly> SIGHUP je bolje rjesenje
<jelly> iptv vendor je poceo koristit MongoDB za cachiranje necega
<jelly> sad imamo masine koje se zovu iptv-bongo1 i 2
<jelly> bongo mongo
<Mmike> blongo
<Mmike> cacher i mongo je ok
<Mmike> iako!
<Mmike> mongo 3.4 je navodno ok
<Mmike> nisam probao jos :D
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> macbook and iphone bi mogli pasti ovih dana
<Mmike> izdajico :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne moze se
<ivoks> ne moze
<ivoks> android je fakat postao sranje
<ivoks> to sto su napravili od notification sustava je uzas
<Mmike> ma, jok
<Mmike> lol
<Mmike> trebas vidjet na ajfonu to isto :D
<Mmike> dodouse, nisam koristio android7 
<Mmike> al' na 6ici je to sve bilo super-ok
<Mmike> bar na sonyju i na samsungu (zeninom)
<Mmike> neznam kak drugi imaju
<Mmike> ja si brijem uzet neki googlephone
<Mmike> tak da imam updateove i sve
<Mmike> to me jedino jebe s androidom - ne imanje updateova na vrijeme ili uopce
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> ti ni ne znas sto novi android donosi
<ivoks> jer nemas updejte
<ivoks> tebi je super
<ivoks> ovo na 7.x, uzas
<Mmike> nemam android, imam iphone :D
<Mmike> daj pricaj
<ivoks> hocu kliknuti na notifikaciju i ona se pomakne
<ivoks> promjeni se redoslijed
<ivoks> jer, zasto... kada imas notifikacije i otvoris popis
<ivoks> android obavijesti aplikaciju da ti to gledas
<ivoks> i ova nesto napravi, zbog cega ovaj promijeni raspored notifikacija (zadnja je uvijek na vrhu)
<ivoks> i umjesto da pogledas kalendar, prst ti otvori poruku u whatsappu koju namjerno nisi htio otvoriti
<ivoks> i non-stop nesto skace, non-stop
<ivoks> updejt aplikacija mrda notifikacije non-stop
<ivoks> dakle, ako updejtas aplikacije, ne zelis uopce koristiti notifikacije jer nikad ne znas sto ce iskociti
<ivoks> updejt 10 aplikacija znaci 20 pop up notifikacija
<ivoks> dakle, koji k.
<ivoks> ne bi smjelo uopce biti notifikacija o tome da se izvrsava nesto sto sam zatrazio da se izvrsi
<ivoks> a kamoli da dobijem jednu za download a drugu za instalaciju
<ivoks> tak da sam odlucio
<ivoks> dat cu priliku iphoneu
<ivoks> pa da vidimo
<ivoks> a ovo sranje od gnome3 i usranim workspaceovima, pa ja ne vjerujem da netko moze biti tako retardiran
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tak je na ajfonu :D :D
<Mmike> izgleda da su to od tam skopirali
<Mmike> i onda kad pitam iphone ljude koji je to kurac
<Mmike> vele 'zakaj koristis notifikacije, pa ugasi ih'
<Mmike> najbolja mi je fora kak nemrem pollat email cesce od 15 minuta
<Mmike> reko, al' alerti mi dolaze na mail, treba mi imapidle
<Mmike> e, nemoze, apple neda
<Mmike> osim toga, veli frend, you're doing it wrong
<ivoks> ni google inbox?
<Mmike> slozi si slack bota i onda ti notifikacije idu na slack a imas slack na mobitelu koji koristi applepushpimpek
<Mmike> reko, kaj?!
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da google inbox i applecloudoovono ima push notifikacije kroz taj push pimpek ovo ono
<Mmike> nisam siguran, al' mislim da sam tak citao
<Mmike> kad sam istrazivao kak da imam mail k'o covjek na telefonu
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> https://www.maxmasnick.com/2015/07/17/fastmail-push/
<Mmike> ono kaj je na iphonetu super: animacije home screena - glatko za poludit, android to tak nikak nema. tastatura - preodlicna, cak i na malim iphonetima, na androidu moras imat neku alternativnu tastaturu
<Mmike> i kaera-telefon
<Mmike> erm ,kamera
<Mmike> fotic, jel
<Mmike> to je preodlicno (iako 90% toga lezi u softveru)
<Mmike> sve drugo na ajfonu je nja ili losije (meni) nego na androidu
<ivoks> ne podrzati imap idle je stvarno kretenarija
<Mmike> ivoks, da, ja bi trebao svoj MTA slozit tak da gura mail na appleove servere i onda mi to dolazi na mobitel
<Mmike> jer, kao - tak se stedi struja
<Mmike> ili kajjaznam kakva debilna objasnjenja
<ivoks> ne znam kak se to tak stedi struja
<ivoks> imap idle je samo socket
<Mmike> manje TCP konekcija imas, manje ampera vuces iz baterije :D
<ivoks> koji stoji ako nista ne dodje s druge strane
<ivoks> sto je tcp konekcija ako nema prometa
<ivoks> nista
<Mmike> nemres ti to apple ljudima objasnit
<Mmike> ja kad vidim sto dinko prica o iphoneu nemrem se nacudit
<ivoks> osim toga, kraj svih facebooka, messengera itd, to nije nista
<Mmike> ok da moja stara brije da je to super
<Mmike> al' kre, jebemu :)
<ivoks> nego
<Mmike> s druge strane ja sam mislio da cu popizdit s iphoneom nakon tjedan-dva - imam ga vec pol godine i navikao sam se
<Mmike> i onak
<Mmike> radi
<ivoks> ima dosta nove ekipe u firmi :)
<Mmike> al' mi android bolji - sad se doduse trebam vratiti nazad malo pa vidjeti kako i sta
<Mmike> ja idem u svecku izgleda za 2 tjedna
<ivoks> ja ne vjerujem da na gnometu ne mogu imati vise satova
<ivoks> na unityu treba dva klika za promijeniti vremensku zonu
<ivoks> ovdje treba 18
<Mmike> ima neki drek koji instaliras i onda mozes
<ivoks> pa ne zelim instalirati drekove
<Mmike> meni je haos da nemam notification area
<Mmike> neg moras instalirat govna za to
<ivoks> ako netko ne zna prepoznati osnovne elemente
<Mmike> i onda kad instaliras pol toga i dalje nemas
<ivoks> onda nista nece biti dobro
<Mmike> imam gnome3 instaliran, al' sam povukao ubuntu-mate-desktop i onda sam u tome stalno
<ivoks> a wayland mi ubija stroj
<ivoks> u b i j a
<Mmike> meni ne
<ivoks> mis prestane raditi
<Mmike> to mi je u biti odlicno
<Mmike> kak taj wayland dobro radi
<ivoks> load mi je neki dan bio 24
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> wat?
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> meni laptop radi milinica
<ivoks> stano neki drek
<ivoks> iz suspenda se vrati bez misa
<Mmike> koji laptop, koja graficka?
<ivoks> xps 13
<Mmike> ja imam x260 sa intelom i radi sve super
<ivoks> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Mmike> na sstranu debilnosti sa suceljem, artful mi fakat ok radi
<Mmike> osim systemd-resolvera
<Mmike> iz nekog razloga lik nece resolvat lokalne strojeve u mrezi
<Mmike> imam svoj DNS server doma na mikrotiku i systemd je uredno skonfiguriran (od dhcpa pokupio) da pita mikrotika
<Mmike> i kad pitam www.srce.hr
<Mmike> to radi
<Mmike> kad pitam 'buntor', to ne radi
<Mmike> napisem: host buntor 127.0.0.53 - pimpek
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> to sam skroz zaboravio
<Mmike> napisem: host buntor 192.168.10.99 (mikrotik) to radi
<ivoks> macos it is
<Mmike> ivoks, i tebe jebalo to?
<Mmike> jebalo/jebe?
<ivoks> mene systemd konstantno jebe
<ivoks> koju picku materinu moram pokretati programe da bi vidio logove
<Mmike> haah
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> uzas :D
<ivoks> registry
<Mmike> i jos je systemd naguran u ubuntu
<Mmike> redhat/centos to imaju puno ljepse integrirano
<Mmike> doduse, na ubuntuu mosh napravit fallback na sysvinit
<Mmike> pa je zato to sve tak nakaradno
<ivoks> ma
<Mmike> ono, postgres kad osh pokrenut systemd prvo pokrene init skriptu koja pokrene systemd unit sa --no-systemd koji onda pokrene init skriptu sa --no-systemd
<Mmike> ili tako nekvo sranje
<Mmike> ne razumijem
<Mmike> a ona fora da ti systemd ubije sve procese kad se odlogiras? :D
<Mmike> srecom je to debian popravio i ubuntu preuzeo u nekom trenutku
<Mmike> :) tj, debian je promijenio default od systemda tu
<jelly> ivoks: niko te ne tjera da koristis gnome
<jelly> kad dodje iduci lts sam cu staviti xfce ili kde i gotovo
<jelly> a ove privremene releaseove opce ne uzimam za ozbiljno, to je sve nedovrseno ko debian testing
<ivoks> jelly: nemam zivaca vise za to
<ivoks> jelly: unity je bio zakon
<ivoks> ne da mi se opet traziti novi desktop
<ivoks> imam novaca, kupit cu nesto sto je konzistentno
<ivoks> macos je unix, pa cu se snaci
<ivoks> ionako mi samo treba terminal
<ivoks> i browser
<ivoks> i webex
<ivoks> webex je jos jedno govno koje ne radi na linuxu :/
<ivoks> sad su ga prebacili na html5, ali jos ima firmi koji koriste stariju verziju
<jelly> gnome i systemd je zatukao cavao u lijes za linux desktop :-)
<jelly> al da, zasto koristiti gnome kad mozes imat original OSX gdje stvari rade kak su zamisljene
<jelly> platiti ljude u debianu da ispoliraju xfce da stvari rade na 5 razlicitih laptopa, da ne bude napola strgano
<jelly> a RH i gnome odjebat
<jelly> oni bi htjeli biti mali orakl
<jelly> a mozda smo samo stari i gundjamo kad nam se nakon 20 godina neka funkcionalnost potrga
<jelly> ma mobitelima se potrga svakih 6-12 mjeseci i nikom nista
<jelly> meni je OnePlus stavio update sa 4.4.0 na 4.5.0 nekog "OSa", iz nikakvog razloga su promijenili nacin na koji se odgovara na poziv
<jelly> i tako svako malo
<Mmike> ivoks, Frippery Move Clock
<Mmike> to je ekstenzija
<jelly> pih, mlp film u kinu samo 14.10. i 15.10., prek vikenda, u matineji
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-07
<jelly> http://europe-v-facebook.org/EN/Data_Pool/data_pool.html
<sillyslux> "everything you say can and will be used against you"
<jelly> s/against you/for us/;
<sillyslux> there is no "us" in "we"
<sillyslux> nes ti fb... za sve ti triba account, a sve se i hakira
<sillyslux> the sorry state of everything
#ubuntu-hr 2017-10-08
<sillyslux> ivoks evo opet onog Alexandera Klein-Wolf Goehte Gymnasium kojeg si spomenuo
<sillyslux> pomalo kontroverzno sta pise, ali istina...
<sillyslux> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vijesti/svijet/proglaseni-dobitnici-nobelove-nagrade-za-mir-na-kladionicama-uplaceno-11-milijuna-eura-u-igri-bili-trump-i-putin-a-na-kraju-slave-nevladine-udruge/6621219/
<sillyslux> a taj clanak u jutarnome, mhh sad bi i ja komentira ali nemogu
<sillyslux> 122 drzave bas i nisu potpisale http://www.icanw.org/status-of-the-treaty-on-the-prohibition-of-nuclear-weapons/
<sillyslux> dali je i hrvatska potpisala ne kazu
<sillyslux> Alexander Klein-Wolf · Goehte Gymnasium - Nobelovu nagradu za mir treba dobiti onaj lider koji jos nikoga nije napao. Znaci, mali debeli Kim.
<sillyslux> pa mozda i ne bas :/
<sillyslux> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMtbGy3BThc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: A modern dating horror story (with english subtitles) :: Duration: 02:33 :: Views: 8,283 uploaded by moechea :: 62 likes :: 2 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> ah bolja kvaliteta https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEWnXmDfVZg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Anti Social - A Modern Dating Horror Story | Comic Relief Originals :: Duration: 02:57 :: Views: 75,659 uploaded by Comic Relief :: 1,544 likes :: 22 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> "the boundary between art, advertisement and war machine propaganda has been violated" https://twitter.com/Blankzilla/status/916380645311565824
<ivoks> ooooooo
<ivoks> pa unity je jos uvijek tu :D
<ivoks> u artfulu
<ivoks> i navodno ce ostati i u 18.04
<ivoks> tak da jelly ^ life is good
<ubuntuflat> pozdrav ljudi! novi sam korisnik ubuntua i za sada sam zadovoljan. jedno pitanje samo u vezi ubuntu softvera centra: naime imam ubuntu 16.04 i kad god pokrenem aplikaciju uvijek mi otvori praznu bez ikakvih ikona
<Mmike> ivoks, ke? kol'ko ja znam 18.04 nema vise unity (17.10 ga ima, iako nije default)
<Mmike> ubuntuflat, mosh malo vise detalja? Koja aplikacija, mozda screenshot neki, ... ?
<ubuntuflat> Mmike, kada otvorim ubuntu softver prikaže mi neke točkice umjesto slika aplikacija... kao da očitava, ali nikako da očita. ne znam kako da screenshot napravim
<jelly> oho, HRT2 Blues Brothers
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-01
<BotaniCar> https://blog.avast.com/new-torii-botnet-threat-research # novi botnet
<jelly> BotaniCar: nice, lijepo i modularno
<jelly> veli banka, "obavijest o visini kamatne stope na oročeni depozit"... smanjili su godišnju kamatu oročenu štednju na, ne 0,nešto, nego 0.03%
<jelly> bilo bi bolje da su rekli više nema oročenja fakof
<BotaniCar> Sad cu se stvarno morati pozabaviti vrijednosnim papirima i/ili dionicama, u banci nema vise nikakvog smisla drzati paru. 
<obruT> pa nije bas ni imalo nesto prije... koliko vidim, banke na sve zive nacine pokusavaju natjerati korisnike da pare drze u carapama
<obruT> steta sto drzava glupim zakonima ekipu sili da moraju imati racun da bi primili platu
<BotaniCar> Cuj, prije je kamata na orocenje bila nesto veca od inflacije pa kod orocenja bar nisi gubio lovu cinjenicom da ju ne koristis. 
<obruT> ja se sjecam da te nekad davno banka nagradjivala da koristis njene usluge i drzis pare... danas joj za sve moras placat... ti joj dajes svoj novac na raspolaganje, a ona ti to jos naplati
<BotaniCar> To je sve vezano uz ovo kaj si napisao iznad i uvjetovanje da sva tvoja lova prvo dodje k njima. 
<obruT> tipa, BotaniCar os mi posudit 100 maraka ? jeftino, kosta te samo 1 marku
<BotaniCar> :) 
<obruT> treba ekipa fino popizdit i svako cim im dodje placa, sve pare odma van... pa da vidimo hoce li se politika promijenit
<BotaniCar> obruT: u RH ti obicno FINA podigne placu putem ovrhe , cim stigne :) 
<hrvoje> kad je ekonomija u banani onda kamate padaju jer banka nema u kaj ulagati :)
<jelly> kad bi mogao koristiti banku iz .nl koju koristi buraz, a ne neku našu, prebacio bi račun tamo
<jelly> ovi u PBZ-u su konačno počeli davati virtualne kartice, ali to naravno dodatno naplaćuju
<BotaniCar> Kaj bi bila i cemu bi sluzila virtualna kartica ? 
<BotaniCar> Nekaj ovakvo https://www.riyadbank.com/en/personal-banking/credit-cards/virtual-card#success ? 
<jelly> ima svoj broj, svoj CVV, svoj racun na koji nadostukavas novce koliko ti treba, koristis je na internetu ili vezes na NFC-enabled aplikaciju na mobitelu i das djetetu dzeparac
<jelly> efektivno, prepaid
<BotaniCar> Kul. 
<jelly> zaba, i sad pbz, mogu to koristiti za google pay, a nfc na mobitelu se moze koristiti svugdje gdje i bezkontaktno placanje karticom
<BotaniCar> Nema google pay nekakav limit na 100KN po transakciji ? 
<jelly> možda i ima, ne vidim u čemu je problem
<BotaniCar> U placanjima transakcija vecih od sto kuna ? 
<jelly> ak klinjo kupuje vutru za 200kn morat će platiti u dvije transakcije
<BotaniCar> Moj stil zivota je takav da cu se prije naci bez telefona nego bez beskontaktnog maestra. 
<nixhr> jutar
<BotaniCar> Bok Nix
<nixhr> ooo botica :)
<BotaniCar> Zvoni mi onaj Å¡nejer kojeg si citirao na FB , ali ne mogu se sjetiti odakle, nixhr  :)
<jelly> jel normalno da system analyst postavi ovakvo pitanje, bez ikakvih dodatnih informacija, i očekuuje odgovor?
<jelly> (12:44:27) analyst: Bok, imamo problema sa spajanjem na foo.posal.local AD. Je li možeš provjeriti?
<jelly> ništa odakle, ništa s čim, ništa je li prije radilo ili je to novi sustav i nikad nije radilo
<BotaniCar> Cllosed as "not enough details"
<jelly> ignorirao sam slučajno, jer sam bio na ručku taj tren...
<obruT> jelly: odgovori mu mogu i nemoj nista radit dok ti ne napise detalje... i naravno, nemoj mu napisat da trebas detalje nego cekaj
<jelly> obruT: dammit
<jelly> (14:29:24) analyst: Bok :) Jesi li pogledao naš problem sa spajanjem na foo.posal.local AD?
<obruT> (15:22:??) jelly: Bok. nisam jer ne znam sto bi uopce trebao provjerit
<BotaniCar> Tako nekako. Buduci je jelly za red velicine pristojniji od mene, zivo me zanima kak je on to srocio :)
<obruT> mozgy je legenda po tom pitanju...
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ga0Z41hfl8w # neke stvari treba ostaviti (KUD) idiJotima
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Tom Waits and Marc Ribot - Bella Ciao (Goodbye Beautiful)..!!!! :: Duration: 04:01 :: Views: 76,368 uploaded by Pablo Bates :: 1,629 likes :: 39 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> curl https://burzarada.hzz.hr/rss/rsskat1002.xml
<sillyslux> mi rece curl: (60) SSL certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificate
<sillyslux> a u browseru radi... hmm :(
<sillyslux> ohh... host https://burzarada.hzz.hr/ Host https://burzarada.hzz.hr/ not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<sillyslux> ahh... host burzarada.hzz.hr burzarada.hzz.hr has address 195.29.211.216
<sillyslux> hmm
<sillyslux> "but it would succeed nevertheless if you browse to the same URL using e.g. FireFox (which does support the "certificate discovery" feature"
<sillyslux> "Your options to solve the problem are either fixing this on the server side by making the server send the entire chain"
<sillyslux> aye to sad reci burzi
<sillyslux> hah uspio skinut lanac zertifikata, spoio ih i curl sad radi mehhh rss klijent ipak nece :/
<jelly> sillyslux: kaj kurlaš
<jelly> aha, https://burzarada.hzz.hr/rss/rsskat1002.xml
<sillyslux> pa izgleda da rss feed http://burza... vise neradi
<sillyslux> sa je https
<sillyslux> od danas?!
<sillyslux> a liferea rss reader nemoze vise ucitat oglase
<jelly> tko im je CA?
<sillyslux> im intermediate certificate
<sillyslux> *ima
<jelly> aha, certifikat -> geotrust ca 2018 intermediate -> digicert root
<sillyslux> globalsign i digicert mislim
<sillyslux> geotrust to
<sillyslux> pa burza shalje samo svoj cert a ne cili lanac, pa bi liferea triba taj "certificate discovery" feature
<sillyslux> meni se cini...
<jelly> skini negdje geotrust ca 2018 intermediate, sudo mkdir /usr/local/share/ca-certificates, iskopiraj ga tamo ali se obavezno mora zvati .crt na kraju (a ne recimo .cer niti .pem, baš .crt), i pokreni "sudo update-ca-certificates"
<jelly> liferea je kaj, javuša?
<sillyslux> rss rider
<jelly> ma u čemu je pisana
<sillyslux> oh, c
<jelly> i koji SSL library koristi?  ldd $(which liferea)
<jelly> erm, sudo mkdir /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/local
<sillyslux> ldd $(which liferea)|grep ssl
<sillyslux> ?
<jelly> ovisno o verziji ubuntuta odn. debiana neki put ne treba subfolder neki put treba
<jelly> ne, ldd cijeli
<jelly> ne zovu se svi sa ssl u imenu
<jelly> gnutls nema ssl u imenu, nss library isto nema ssl u imenu
<jelly> stavi output na jebo.me/pas ili paste.ubuntu.com
<sillyslux> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<jelly> https://knowledge.digicert.com/generalinformation/INFO4609.html imaš sve digicertove intermediate tamo
<jelly> nemam pojma koji je library iz ovog outputa, nije direktno polinkan
<sillyslux> hm
<jelly> ali nije bitno, probaj dodati relevantni intermediate na sistem pa vidi
<sillyslux> izgleda da sad radi liferea sa ovom certifikatu sta sam ja napravio
<jelly> u krajnoj liniji otpakiraj sve intermediate u /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/hzzsux i preimenuj u .crt na kraju svaki
<jelly> i javi ovima u hzz da podese web server kak spada
<sillyslux> cat cert1 cert2 cert3 > /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/cacert.crt
<jelly> ne
<jelly> treba biti svaki posebno
<sillyslux> ok, al radi
<jelly> radi vjerojatno zato sto si stavio hzz-ov cert prvi
<sillyslux> da, redom odozgor
<sillyslux> ili odozdola
<sillyslux> sad su posebno
<sillyslux> idem vidit kako liferea to skida
<jelly> sto znaci da ce se pokvariti kad taj istekne, 24.07.2020.
<sillyslux> ne vidi se odma kad se feed tako strga, bolje da liferea to moze i tako
<sillyslux> da brisat cu to u /usr/local sto prije
<jelly> nakon sto obrises moras opet update-ca-certificates
<sillyslux> ok
<jelly> i celeroni su prilicno impresivni ovih dana https://ark.intel.com/products/128989/Intel-Celeron-J4105-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-2_50-GHz
<jelly> 4MiB cache, aes-ni, gpu serije 600 na 750MHz, do 8GB memorije, kaj ti vise treba 
<sillyslux> Max Memory Size (dependent on memory type) 8 GB
<sillyslux> :(
<sillyslux> 16GB
<sillyslux> aye da je bar 12GB
<sillyslux> ipak se prodaju nekako i sa 16GB #nijemijasno
<sillyslux> https://www.cirrus7.com/mini-desktop/cirrus7-nimbini-v2-gemini-edition.html
<jelly> https://www.cnx-software.com/2018/09/15/beelink-x45-mini-pc-review-windows-10-ubuntu-16-04-18-04/ kojeg se spominjalo neki dan je $180 sa 4GB
<obruT> ja sami mislio uskoro uzet celerona za osvjezit kucni htpc koji je jos na atomu (i radi skroz ok, ali ga hevc muci)
<jelly> ove muči 4K HDR i HEVC :-)
<jelly> a ko zna, mozda taj novi intel 600 gpu ima hevc dekodiranje
<obruT> ma hevc ce radit u fullhu sigurno, al 4k ne znam bas
<obruT>  bolje da mi 4k ne radi na ne dodjem u napast "kupovat" 4k materijal, moracem upgradeat kucni filesever :)
<sillyslux> ooooooooooooooooooooo https://youtu.be/xCoH2AORcEQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Self Solving Rubik's Cube :: Duration: 01:09 :: Views: 416,692 uploaded by Human Controller :: 1,508 likes :: 14 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> ok, kpavicBM je _zvucao_ domace :-)
<obruT> kod takmicenja u tom rjesavanju kocke, jel svi takmicari imaju isti minimalni broj poteza za rijesit ?
<sillyslux> https://wiki.gnome.org/action/show/Projects/libsoup?action=show&redirect=LibSoup
<sillyslux> SSL Support using GnuTLS
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-02
<vileni> obruT: meni radi hevc 4k 10bit na j4005
<vileni> ne radi hdr doduse
<obruT> eto, super :)
<vileni> za tu cijenu, mogu i bez hdr :)
<obruT> pa da :)
<hrvoje> ma nema sadržaja u 4k dovoljno zasad da bi se čovjek previše zamarao :)
<obruT> ima ima, samo ti to ne znas :) sjebano je sto to pojede previse diska pa se ne isplati ski^H^H^Hkupovat
<vileni> a meni nije ni bio bitan 4k koliko hevc
<vileni> stari nuc nije mogao to tjerati
<obruT> da, sve vise pizdarija je u hevcu pa ono, treba imati podrsku
<obruT> jedva cekam da se vratim kuci da se s tim pozabavim... ako mi internet uopce bude vise ikad dobro radio :)
<vileni> zasto nebi
<obruT> mastori mi drkali po parici kod preuredjena stana (sto jos uvijek traje), ko zna kako ce to vise radit
<vileni> radis serversku sobu u stanu? ;)
<obruT> sobu za bicikle i dedicirani prostor za servere (uz strop na hodniku) :)
<hrvoje> i kaj, onda napajaš servere tako da vrtiš pedale od bicikla? :))
<obruT> nisam bas spajao trenazer na generator, ne bi se bas usrecio sa struom jer sam lijen pedalirat unutar :)
<obruT> prosle zime sam jednom ili dva puta sjeo na trenazer... krivnja je vjerojatno na zadnjem star dreku kojeg sam poceo gledat uz vrcenje pedala i bio mi je jako glup i dosadan :)
<sillyslux> jelly, jesi i ti jucer proba curlat burzurada pa ti nije radilo?
<jelly> da, provjerio sam da li ne radi
<sillyslux> sad radi meni se cini
<jelly> nope, i dalje je chain strgan
<sillyslux> oh
<sillyslux> $ openssl s_client -connect burzarada.hzz.hr:443
<sillyslux> ?
<sillyslux> kako ti checkash taj chain?
<jelly> ne radi mi copy/paste, ali curl https://...
<jelly> a vidis i iz tog s_client outputa da nema chain nego samo jedan cert
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRAkP9B1AJ4
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Vojko V - Kako To (OFFICIAL VIDEO) :: Duration: 03:36 :: Views: 176,358 uploaded by Vojko V :: 9,721 likes :: 181 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-03
<SilverSpace> dam
<obruT> god damn ?
<jelly> dobar dam
<hrvoje> ti dam  ti dam ti dam :D
<obruT> vidim da se stumfeta lazno predstvlja na ircu :)
<hrvoje> prije mrgud :D
<obruT> nisam znao da mrgud daje :)
<hrvoje> za dobre pare i miss universe daje, kud ne bi mrgud :D
<hrvoje> jedino što se mrgud mršti usput :)
<SilverSpace> ti dam 
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<jelly> hoće sad morati prepjevati sa "Sjeverna" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4xdfEzFbrc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Time - Makedonija (1973. godina) :: Duration: 04:56 :: Views: 1,311,236 uploaded by ZZTopKotor :: 4,083 likes :: 167 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> dam
<jelly> grbavac of notre
<SilverSpace> narucio novi džepičasti madrac
<SilverSpace> jysk u
<SilverSpace> uopce nemaju skladiste u hr
<jelly> i kad bu tu?
<SilverSpace> 4-9 dana
<jelly> pa ok
<jelly> kako si ga testirao? :-)
<SilverSpace> iz poljske stiže tam im je glavno skladište
<SilverSpace> tu mi je blizu jysk 
<SilverSpace> a i na twitteru sam dobio povratne informacije
<SilverSpace> 2500kn 90x200
<jelly> kad sam uderivao stan jedna od boljih odluka mi je bila u emmezeti lec na svaki par minuta i probat, potrosio bar pol sata ali sam skroz zadovoljan, i nisam uzeo najskuplji
<jelly> uređivao* 
<SilverSpace> inace je 5000 i imaju neku akciju 50%
<jelly> bitno da si ga probao i da ti pase
<SilverSpace> ima dvije strane tvrdu i malo manje tvrdu
<jelly> ni 2500 za standardnu velicinu opce nije jeftino
<SilverSpace> a gle to kaj probas i nije bas mjerilo 
<jelly> to je beskonacno bolje mjerilo nego ne probati
<SilverSpace> yep
<jelly> i kupiti po specifikacijama
<jelly> moj je bio na kraju mislim oko 3k, a 160x200 velicina
<jelly> i ona dva jos skuplja su mi manje odgovarala
<SilverSpace> 25g jamstvo :)
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim to 
<SilverSpace> 24,2 kg
<SilverSpace> uh bome težak 
<SilverSpace> odoh na gemist zove ekipa
<jelly> .o/
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> stvar 10 funti iz londona poštarima 6 funti
<SilverSpace> jebo engleze
<SilverSpace> i još mi naši uzmu 4.50 kn
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-04
<DomaMuffin> Jutro
<DomaMuffin> Pocet' cu vas pingati poimence ako mi netko ne odzdravi. Kaj se svi spremate ne raditi nista cijeli petak, pa se sad ubijate od sljake ? 
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ping kaj je to?
<SilverSpace> jebo BT na ubuntu 
<SilverSpace> to malo radi malo ne radi
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace, pong. To ti je neka vrsta administrativnog alata za provjeru dostupnosti
<DomaMuffin> BT? Kaj sluske krce ? 
<jelly> DomaMuffin: pametni su uzeli GO u petak!
<DomaMuffin> jelly, manje pametni rade od doma :( 
<DomaMuffin> Ides nekam, jelly  ? 
<DomaMuffin> Daj da slusam kako netko ima ziivot
<jelly> idem, da, u serversku sobu :-)
<DomaMuffin> Ti iz klime u klimu, prehladit' ces se
<jelly> po mogucnosti sjebat sve prije produzenog vikenda
<DomaMuffin> Stignes nac novu sljaku za 4 dana i manje. 
<jelly> vani hodam u kratkim rukavima, za serversku imam jaknu
<DomaMuffin> Spali sve
<jelly> problem je srediti timing da se spali odjednom na dve lokacije u dvije serverske
<jelly> ali bas smo razlisljali ako dobijemo u ofisu 365M kuna na eurojackpotu, nakon poreza to je cca 5M eura svakome
<jelly> ako nesto ne radi, samo posaljem mail sa 🖕 🖕
<DomaMuffin> Cekaj, hardver ima redunaciju, a grumpy admin nema offsite kolegu ?! Kakva ste to firma .. nemreju simultano scorchati dva sajta .. 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: ne krce nego ih ponekada ne prepozna
<DomaMuffin> jelly, ne bi pustio da eskalira do toga da te panicno zovu ? Pre dobar si covjek
<SilverSpace> prije je to radilo bez problema 
<SilverSpace> u subotu na kestenijadu u kostajnjicu 
<SilverSpace> u vlaku je uvijek zabavno 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace, mislio sam da ces biciklom :D
<SilverSpace> lol ne bi tri dana dosao do tam
<DomaMuffin> Kaže mi žena da izaberem šta ću uraditi, peglati, oprati suđe, usisat kuću, ili pravit ručak, uradim sve, kontam nećeš ti meni govoriti da izabirem.
<obrut> DomaMuffin: to je stav ! :)
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: još ćeš sad dobiti i po nosu :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace, sisom, nadam se :) 
<SilverSpace> kaj se još seksate :)
<SilverSpace> kažu da poslije tri godine nema sexa
<DomaMuffin> Ne, ali puno citam o tome :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> meni je pricao jedan sto je gledo
<obrut> kaze da je dobro
<obrut> (sex je li)
<DomaMuffin> Frend na FB zidu ponosno stavio neku sliku s dubokom misli "bolje gledat' nesto sto ne mozes je*at, nego je*at nesto sto ne mozes gledat'" i ispod tisucu klimanja glavom. E,reko, vidi biracha :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> pod tim "sto ne mozes gledat" se primarno misli na vlastitu zenu :)
<obrut> sto bi Joza reko: "Francek, moj pimpek je kak pes, zeni ni ne pogleda, a susedu bi zdrapal"
<SilverSpace> :)
<obrut> i tak... tko ima kakvih supermicro maticnih ? :PPPP
<jelly> mi smo HP shop
<jelly> a i da smo supermikro, tak me zaboli sto neki kinez moze gledat kaj se dela
<jelly> > [...] The illicit chips could do all this because they were connected to the baseboard management controller [...]
<jelly> onaj nedavni expoit za iLO4 je opisao da iLO moze DMA u glavnu memoriju servera, valjda je developerima tako najlakše pokupiti podatke, bagavi HPSMH agentski softver je zamijenjen gorom (ali agentless!) solucijom
<jelly> Sent on:
<jelly> 6:31 pm
<jelly> tako da nisu ni oni puno bolji, broken design omogucio jednostavnije spijuniranje
<jelly> ako netko oce prodati jeftino te backdoorane, dajte ih meni :-)
<jelly> ne turbu :-)
<jelly> (o cem pricamo?) https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-10-04/the-big-hack-how-china-used-a-tiny-chip-to-infiltrate-america-s-top-companies
<jelly> #onokad tri odjela u firmi mjesec dana ne znaju debagirati IP adresu blacklistanu na nečijem mail serveru
<SweetMuffin> Glupi irc klijent i glupi ja
<SweetMuffin> stavim 2nd nick i grupiram ga pri ident serveru, stavim 3rd i ne grupiram. 
<SweetMuffin> Svako malo zavrsim mjutan, kreten.
<SweetMuffin> jel bi opce to kaj je taj chip skupljo moglo van iz ozbiljne mreze? Ono, SIEM bi se morao uzariti od alert mailova
<jelly> eksfiltracija se moze izvesti na milion nacina
<SweetMuffin> pitam za ovaj slucaj
<jelly> za ovaj slucaj chip ima kontrolu nad memorijom, moze rootat OS.  Nakon toga moze sta oce, blinkanjem konzole.  Zvukom ventilatora.  
<jelly> ak BMC od drugog vendora moze prakticki proizvoljni DMA, ne vidim zasto SuperMicrov ne bi bio jednako lose dizajniran :-)
<jelly> napravis si internu komnuikaciju razvaljenih masina, dosta je da jedna ima neki izlaz van
<jelly> a korporacije nemaju "ozbiljnu mrezu".  Pitanje je dal banke imaju.
<sillyslux_> cisco ftw
<sillyslux_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Doqw41MXkAIEgHF.jpg
<sillyslux_> "It allows you to write serverless code which runs in the fabric of the Internet itself" https://blog.cloudflare.com/building-with-workers-kv/
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-05
<SweetMuffin>    Kaj se desi kad pritiscem CTRL-C pri loginu ( nakon unosa lozinke) ? Naime, kaj: imao sam zatipak u .bashrc i login mi je stajao po 10 minuta bez kurzora i znaka zivota, kontrolceenem i stvar krene dalje .
<obrut> sillyslux_: mrzim taj "serverless" buzzword
<jelly> heh, skromni su, "fabric of the Internet itself"
<DomaMuffin> ak ja ne popizdim. 
<DomaMuffin> sad me jebe wireless dongle. 
<DomaMuffin> Zgrije se i krepava
<DomaMuffin> A meni se ne da ocistiti racunalo da se ne grije :) 
<DomaMuffin> Treba se sagnut
<DomaMuffin> I brijem da mi je usisavac krepo
<DomaMuffin> Ne najmanje vazno ˇˇ
<obrut> DomaMuffin: sad reci zeni "e bas sam isao usisat, a ono usisavac krepo"
<DomaMuffin> U biti, imam dvoje maloljetnih svjedoka da je krep'o dok sam kceri usisavao nos. 
<obrut> haha, sta je bilo u tom nosu sunce ti :)
<DomaMuffin> A mislim, mogu ti poslat' sliku, slao sam zeni vec :) 
<DomaMuffin> Ako je meni usrano jutro, nek i njoj bude
<hrvoje> maloljetni svjedoci se ne broje :))) tko zna kaj si ti radio sa tim usisavačem :D :D :D
<ThirdWheel> hrvoje,  :) :) Recimo samo da je bilo tjelesnog kontakta, suza i drugih izlucevina :)
<SweetMuffin> kolko storidz spejsa mogu dobit od amazona dzabe privremeno (S3)
<SweetMuffin> 5GB, ako dobro citam ? 
<SilverSpace> jebemti jeseni 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jelly , kad se jede?
<jelly> kad treba!
<SweetMuffin> Najbolje kad pocnes osjecati laganu glad. Ako cekas pre dugo, pregladnis 
<SweetMuffin> Odem uspavati kcer, zaspim kraj nje .. 
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-06
<sillyslux> https://www.theguardian.com/artanddesign/2018/oct/06/banksy-sothebys-auction-prank-leaves-art-world-in-shreds-girl-with-balloon
<sillyslux> https://consequenceofsound.files.wordpress.com/2018/10/bankys-painting-self-destructs.png?w=807
<sillyslux> originalna vijest na www.theartnewspaper.com is currently unable to handle this request.HTTP ERROR 503
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5xSxGhlHfc
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Los Colorados - Du Hast (Official Rammstein Cover) :: Duration: 04:10 :: Views: 4,601,976 uploaded by LosColoradosBand :: 47,264 likes :: 3,862 dislikes :: 0 favorites
#ubuntu-hr 2018-10-07
<sillyslux> oh formula1
<sillyslux> oh gotovo
<sillyslux> oh hamilton prvi
<sillyslux> https://www.marcteyssier.com/projects/mobilimb/
<Mmike> Smrdljivi martini
<Mmike> ubijaju
#ubuntu-hr 2019-09-30
<dodobas> yutro
<nvucinic> jutro
<dodobas> jel probo tko XFCE 4.14 ?
<obrut> jutro
<obrut> nvucinic: sta ima ? jes cipelu umazo govancem ?
<obrut> dodobas: ja sam od tog xfce-a odusto jos davno pa nisam probavo novije verzije, nesto sam vrtio na starom htpc-u, al i to je otislo u zaborav
<dodobas> obrut: dosao trenutak u kojem svakodnevno rantam oko cinnamona
<dodobas> pa kao xfce-u jos nisam dao sansu
<dodobas> kde jednostavno ne mogu, probao sam majke mi
<dodobas> gnome, zivcira me sto ne mogu iskljucit gluposti, tipa hot-corners ili kako se zove
<dodobas> a niti jedan od 30 hot-corners disable pluginova ne fercera
<obrut> dodobas: ja sam na onom mate-u i ne zivcira me previse, odnosno zivcira me najmanje od svih DE-ova :)
<dodobas> u vidis mate jos nisam iskusao
<nvucinic> obrut: jos nisam ni kupio bicikl pa mi je ok, nitko ga ne moze ukrasti :p
<jelly> 68749 root      20   0  6288  764  612 R 100.0  0.0   2:06.28 ss -tupan                                                                                                                       
<SweetMuffin> XEXE
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> dodobas, u biti mosh iskljcit sam moras po 'registryju' kopat
<Mmike> dodobas, inace, gnome podrzava i no-slide-workspace kad iams dva monitora
<Mmike> ali samo na jedno monitoru mosh iskljcit to
<Mmike> awesome je tu i dalje najbolji, brijem
 * Mmike isto koristi MATE
<Mmike> jelly, kak ide? :d
<jelly> pojma :-)
<Mmike> jelly, kace jebomepas? :) Osh da ti dam IP, pa prebacis to kod mene, pa ja slozim, pa ti dam kontejner kad osposobis ti kod sebe? :D
<jelly> Mmike: ne, imat cu vremena za to kad popravim neki asterisk i neki office365 i svoj backup disk doma
<Mmike> :(
<Mmike>  /whois nvucinic 
<jelly> hoo?
<jelly> asterisk: izbuildan
<Mmike> jelly++
<jelly> dalje voice baja mora vidit jel radi i jel mu popravlja to sto je strgano :-)
<jelly> TIL jedan binary paket može imati 18 sourceva
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> a sad - jebomeopas? :D
<Mmike> backup i tak nesh sad popravljat Č=
<jelly> za backup moram kupit disk, napraviti image, pa prijaviti bug za e2fsck ili debianu ili upstream
<jelly> tako da sad pravac banka i protis :-)
<jelly> možda neutrino mobile ako slučajno imaju na lageru neš
<jelly> pitanje: kako prepoznati SMR ("shingled") disk modele koji imaju katastrofalne rewrite performanse?
<jelly> ok, izgleda da imaju "surveillance" u imenu
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> surveliance su, recimo, wd purpleovi?
<Mmike> al' kol'ko znam ti nisu SMR nego samo nemaju error correction koji za video nije toliko bitan
<Mmike> al' sansa je da ako imas jeftiniji 10TB disk da je SMR :)
<jelly> kak nemaju ECC, to mora imat
<Mmike> ne znam
<jelly> bez toga tehnologija ne radi
<Mmike> kao, ideja je da ne zastajkuju pri zapisivanju
<Mmike> jer ak se video sjebe malo, nije bed
<Mmike> i zato te diskove ne kupujes za imat gore filesistem, nego ih trpas u uredjaje koji raw data pucaju gore i bok 
<jelly> ok, to može značiti da ne rade retry nego puno ranije vrate grešku
<jelly> Å¡to mi je sasvim ok za RAID!
<jelly> samo je bitno da ne laže da je spremio ako nije
<Mmike> brijem da laze
<Mmike> da se o tom radi
<jelly> no ok, ako su tako jeftini, mora postojati razlog
<Mmike> ugl, nemoj wd purple kupovat
<Mmike> wd blue moze (to je nekad bio wd green)
<Mmike> iako redovi danas opce vise nisu tak glasni
<jelly> wd red cu uzet, imam vec jedan
<jelly> wd red nas 4TB 948kn, wd red PRO (?!) 4TB 1494kn
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> ak izguglas koja je razlika, aj pliz shareaj 
<jelly> jebate, za te cijene mogu uzet ssd od 960GB i vrtiti deduplikaciju 
<jelly> SSD Samsung 860 QVO 1 TB, SATA III, 2.5", MZ-76Q1T0BW V-NAND 4bit MLC	899,00 kn
<jelly> SSD Patriot Burst R555/W500, 960GB, 7mm, 2.5" PBU960GS25SSDR Kontroler: Phison S11 782,00 kn
<jelly> dakle za 1560kn dobim 1.92TB SSD-a
<jelly> taj wd red PRO mora biti vrlo PRO
<jelly> za samsung, 360 TBW for 1TB model[…] Limited warranty is valid up to 3 years or TBW, whichever comes first. 
<jelly> ok, možda ga i ne možeš baš koristiti za rsync backup ;-)
<jelly> 300GB dnevno i za 3 godine ga baciš
<Mmike> pro je kao brzi (brze se okrece), ima vibration senzore, manje vibrira, manje se grije
<Mmike> za velike nasove kao to zelis
<Mmike> za po doma je pro cist ok
<Mmike> al' s druge strane, i blue je
<Mmike> ne vidim zakaj bi pro uzimao
<Mmike> erm, red uzimao
<jelly> mostly jer a) ovaj koji imam radi dobro b) imaju ga na lageru
<Mmike> pa kaj nisi reko da je soma kuna skuplji?
<Mmike> kak nemrem gledat, nist nisam spavo sinoc :/
<jelly> cek da vidim koji je ovaj koji crkava
<jelly>     Hard Disk Model ID  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : WDC WD20EARS-00J99B0
<jelly> wd green
<jelly> heh
<jelly>     Estimated Remaining Lifetime  . . . . . . . . . . : 7 days
<jelly>     Health  . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : #------------------- 7 % (Critical)
<jelly>     Power On Time . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2529 days, 23 hours
<jelly> 7 godina, manje 27 dana
<jelly> ajd neka ga je, ak svaki green ili sad blue odradi 7 godina red se stvarno ne isplati
<jelly> jer za razliku u cijeni cisto sumnjam da ce izdurat 9-10 godina
<jelly> a za 9-10 godina ce ionako biti premali
<jelly> nb: to nije disk za backup, to je disk koji crkava, a kad sam primijetio da crkava u hitnji sam si sjebo disk za backup :-)
<Mmike> ajaoj :)
<Mmike> a cek, kak si sjebo disk za backup?
<Mmike> ja imam te greenove u raid6 polju, i u biti svake 3-4 godine mijenjam diskove, tipa, kupim jedan disk svakih pol godine, i zamijenim ga
<Mmike> trenutno imam 4 diska od 3 tere i 2 diska od 6 tera
<Mmike> kad dodjem doma cu kupit novi od 6 tera i ovaj od 3 izvadit van
<jelly> disk (zapravo, LV) za backup sam sjebo tako što sam ga htio vratit pod raid1 nakon što sam povećao
<jelly> sudo mdadm --create -e1.2 -l1 -n2 ...
<jelly> a trebalo je
<jelly> sudo mdadm --create -e1.0 -l1 -n2 ...
<jelly> i još me pitao "imaš ext3 filesystem gore te i te veličine, jesi siguran"
<jelly> 1.2 format piše po početku.  1.0 je na kraju membera, i to se smije ako znaš da ti je disk member veći od postojećeg filesystema
<jelly> diskovi od 6-8TB su još uvijek skuplji kn/TB
<Mmike> aajajjajjjaj
<Mmike> da, sjecam se, tipkao si to
<Mmike> ja sam imao nekvi kalkulator doma
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> e da ima jebomepas sad bi ti pejstnuo cijene
<Mmike> ugl: 
<Mmike> WD-BLUE-4TB: 	.205
<Mmike> WD-RED-4TB: 	.343
<Mmike> WD-PRPL-10TB: 	.276
<Mmike> WD-GOLD-10TB: 	.319
<Mmike> WD-PRPL-12TB: 	.270
<Mmike> WD-PRPL-4TB: 	.216
<Mmike> to je dio s najmanjim, najvecim i najpovoljnijim
<Mmike> studeni 2018te :d
<Mmike> to je cijena po gigabajtu u kunama
<jelly> ok, a PRPL su oni koji nisu dobri
<jelly> a gold 10TB je jeftiniji bio od red 4TB?
<jelly> to mi se cini izrazito sumnjivo
<jelly> WD-RED-4TB: .237 right now
<jelly> ili .261 ako si računao Tebibajtove :-)
<Mmike> WD-GOLD-10TB:10000:3199
<Mmike> to mu je bila cijena, 3199 kuna ža 10TB
<jelly> zato ih valjda više nigdje nema za kupit
<Mmike> WD-RED-4TB:4000:1374
<Mmike> to mu je bila cijena
<Mmike> alć velim, to je kraj 2018te
<Mmike> moram apdejtat cijene a neda mi se
<Mmike> stavim na github pa apdejtaj ti? :)
<jelly> sad ima 12TB za 5199, Å¡to je puno skuplje
<jelly> za 10TB amazon.de veli "preorder" i veli za stari 10TB model "unavailable"
<jelly> pokupovalo
<Mmike> ja sam cijene s nabava.net upisivao
<Mmike> nasao najjeftinije a da je normalan ducan
<Mmike> znaci ne mall.hr i takvi
<jelly> ne extreme digital
<jelly> ok
<jelly> onda je WD-BLUE-4TB: .263
<jelly> ček, nemoguće
<jelly> WD-BLUE-4TB: .197 (789kn)
<jelly> Å¡to je skoro ista cijena
<jelly> ma to treba automatski generirat
<jelly> i da te obavijesti kad se pojavi jeftina anomalija :-)
<jelly> kao taj enterprajz gold 10tb a jeftiniji od nas diska
<Mmike> da, NE extreme digital
<Mmike> jelly, tru :) 
<Mmike> mislis da je nabava net dobar source?
<Mmike> btw, moguce da je nabava.net za taj gold sjeba
<Mmike> a
<jelly> mozda, ali izgleda da je stvarno bila takva cijena, https://keepa.com/#!product/1-B01IWCMS5M
<jelly> $365 na amazon.com 15.12.2018.
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-01
<DomaMuffin> J.Manolic: kada sam bio mali najvise sam se volio igrati s dinosaurima.
<DomaMuffin> Kak da objasnim facebooku da su mi svi prijatelji 18+ i da zele da objavljujem spotove u kojim ase vide sise ?
<jelly> kako?
<hrvoje> DomaMuffin: i ja bi to volio znati :)))
<jelly> RH ima "podman" <pollo> TIL Red Hat doesn't support docker https://access.redhat.com/solutions/3696691
<ivoks> RH ima polio?
<jelly> ne, to je rekla kokoš
<jelly> https://www.forbes.com/sites/rogerpielke/2019/09/30/net-zero-carbon-dioxide-emissions-by-2050-requires-a-new-nuclear-power-plant-every-day/ > the US would need to deploy one new nuclear power plant worth of carbon-free energy about every 6 days, starting this week, and continuing until 2050. This does not include possible increases in future energy consumption.
<ivoks> Net-zero carbon dioxide by 2050 would require the deployment of ~1500 wind turbines (2.5 MW) over ~300 square miles, every day starting tomorrow and continuing to 2050.
<jelly> grdo _smanjiti_ potrošnju energije, što znači recesija i raspad/preoblikovanje postojećeg sustava ekonomije
<jelly> no silver bullet
<jelly> bit će 20 različitih stvari, što carbon seq, što limiti izlova i trpanje željeza u more da se riblji fond obnovi, što suradnja svih zemalja
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-02
<ZacudjeniMuffin> Nece mi se hexchat spojit' na IRC, vrti "connecting" i nish
<DomaMuffin> Ha, trebao sam prije poceti kukati ! 
<DomaMuffin> doma us**ni kvm nisam 3h uspio upogonit da ima pristojan I/ na nvmeu, na kraju sam virtualbox dig'o
<DomaMuffin> *I/O
<jelly> rijetko koji open source nije poluproizvod
<jelly> smisleni defaulti?  nah...
<ivoks> meni virtualbox nikak ne radi
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQv6056CHjI
<datase> ^ YouTube :: TRULA KOALICIJA - Alkoholičarka :: Duration: 03:30 :: Views: 1,438,750 uploaded by YuPunkRock :: 4,985 likes :: 150 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> Grmi i sijeva, bižim kući
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=535NhZMG1Tk ovi Pazinjani nisu loši
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sida - Himna punka :: Duration: 02:37 :: Views: 18,758 uploaded by YuPunkRock :: 174 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> o isusati snapovih debilizama
<Mmike> lik napravi tool, cmdline, snap install, super
<Mmike> i onda moze samo u $HOME
<Mmike> nemres koristit za citanje /var/log i inoga :)
<Mmike> PA KOJA SVRHA ?1
<obrut> za citanje stvari iz $HOME, Boze, kakvo pitanje :)
<obrut> haha :)
<obrut> kad smo vec kod tak pizdarija.. ne znam za vas, al ja se naviko za systemd timere i sad bi mi bilo malo tesko bez toga
<obrut> nego, dje jest pitanje je sad... arapske, kineske ili americko-evropske djidje...
<Mmike> obrut, dje si?
<Mmike> obrut, snap je confined pa nemre do OSa sam tak k'o 'normalne' apliakcije
<Mmike> sto mozda ima smisla, jer ne zelis, mozda, da ti web browser prtlja po ostatku sustava
<Mmike> al' brate mili, cmdline utility za parsanje logova 
<Mmike> pa jebote
<Mmike> koji kurac je to opce netko isao snapat?
<obrut> Mmike: evo me u pustinji :P al fala ku*cu konacno zavrsava jedan projekt (sutra ce nadam se potpisati acceptance) i tko zna, mozda nikad vise ovamo
<Mmike> obrut, opet arabija of saudija?
<Mmike> obrut, da je ovo slack sad bi mogao sliku poslat :D
<obrut> saudija da... 
<obrut> kakav mrtvi slac :) samo  uploadam slikicu na servercic i linkam ovdje :) al nisam nis sliko :)
<obrut> imacem u petak cijeli dan fraj pa cu vjerojatno lunjat po gradu i opicit kakvu fotku
<obrut> skoro pa bi rento auto i otiso malo u pustinju, al kak ovdje voze, bolje da ne :P
<hrvoje> ak ne voze po lijevoj strani, dobro je :))
<obrut> voze po svim stranama :)
<obrut> i apsolutno ih ne zanima uci u jednosmjernu ulicu koja je dizajnirana da ne mozes uci u nju
<obrut>  s krive strane, jel
<obrut> a gomila ih vozi tenkove... sto ono, obzirom na cijenu goriva, i ja bi ga vozio... 
<obrut> jebes ekologiju :)
<Mmike> obrut, yup, al' sa slackom je lakse :)
<Mmike> obrut, a kak ide s pivama, svinjama i cigaretama?
<Mmike> znam da ne konzumiras nist od toga, al' svejednoi
<Mmike> kaj jedes opce tam?
<obrut> pivama ? :) nedo ti Bog uci u zemlju s jednom kapi alkohola sa sobom
<obrut> jedem svasta, ima super klope i za ne-mesojede... falafeli su odlicni, a ima i gomila stvari sa jako finim sirevima
<obrut> a za ljude koji jedu meso, jebenog izbora ima... shawarme su im odlicne
<hrvoje> a kaj se desi ak imaš neki voćni sok i on preko noći fermentira :D
<hrvoje> jel kvasac dobije kakvu strogu presudu i kaznu
<Mmike> what he asked
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-03
<obrut> koji sam ja kreten... kreten nad kretnima... za 2h nam pocinje ostatak acceptance testova... ono, konacno kraj jebenog projekta koji traje vec godinu dana... samo jos par sitnica za testirat i pokazat i gotovo je
<obrut> cijeli dan jucer likujem i uzivam u skoroj pobjedi
<obrut> i 2h prije svega idem nesto isprobat, greskom obrisem konfu s krivog porta na jednom switchu i odrezem backend server
<obrut> a mrezu nisam ja slago i ne znam koja je konfiguracija
<obrut> da imam pistolj da bi se upuco... 
<Mmike> botkorotko
<DomaMuffin> Jedem krotko
<jelly> TIL USB-C je miš-maš standarada i hrpa loših proizvoda https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vnpEXfo2HCGADdd9G2x9dMDWqENiY2kgBJUu29f_TX8/pubhtml#
<DomaMuffin> mish-mash je ako trazis top performance. Meni je svaki USB3 stick bio brzi nego USB2 , stvar je unatrag kompatabilna, konverteri rade i ako narucis iz Kine - zivot je lijep. 
<jelly> ovo je više za punjače i dockove
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> jesu stigle mandarine
<jelly> obično su 10-14 dana nakon što počnu prve po dućanima
<CrazyLemon> kad smo kod mandarina... https://www.facebook.com/24sata/videos/2446196598972480/
<DomaMuffin> Pricas o mandarinama, linkas lubenice
<CrazyLemon> :D
<DomaMuffin> idem do pornhuba, dodjem 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: lol
<SilverSpace> CrazyLemon: https://www.instagram.com/lareina1134/?utm_source=ig_embed
<CrazyLemon> a gdje su mandarine? :/
<CrazyLemon> so many lies
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: The Dream Academy - Life in a Northern Town
<Mmike> ooo, fakat, mandarineee!
<Mmike> jelly, imas li inside info zasto je na iskonu upload trenutno mega-banana? imam 200/10 : )
<Mmike> umjesto 200/100
<jelly> Mmike: najbolje pitaj korisnicku
<jelly> nema prijavljenog globalnog kvara
<Mmike> sshfs mi umro, nemrem .flacove vise slusat :/
<Mmike> veli frend da i njemu koma sporo upload radi
<jelly> speedtest --server 12319 --share ... veli kaj?
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/result/8644408268.png
<Mmike> woo, --share, jelly++
<jelly> fakat, i meni nije 68/29 od 70/30 http://www.speedtest.net/result/8644403373.png
<Mmike> frend veli da mu proradilo, da je palio-gasio opremu i sad je ok
<Mmike> a nema mi zene doma
<jelly> ja sam na iskonovoj infrastrukturi, i 12319 je server u nasem datacentru, to upucuje da je problem negdje blizu
<jelly> (a ne u, npr. upstream linku)
<jelly> %$@# ne da mi ulogirati na ookla reporte
<jelly> da vidim iz ureda
<Mmike> jelly, ++ i za 12319
<jelly> speedtest --server 2453 --share  je HT
<jelly> imaš speedtest --list | head
<Mmike> pft, iz amer'ke na taj server (2453) imam 3.4 MB downloada i 40 MB/sec uploada
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/result/8644450439.png
<Mmike> ovo je na iskon
<jelly> Mmike: a koliko ti veli http://bwm.carnet.hr/ ?
<Mmike> jelly, is USA?
<jelly> od doma
<jelly> meni tamo radi ok, 68/30
<Mmike> jelly, u njujorku sam, jebiga :D
<jelly> Mmike: i iz njujorka ti ne radi ssh -X doma i firefox --ProfileManager? :-)
<Mmike> jelly, upload je koma, nemrem x aplikaciju pokrenut nikak :d
<Mmike> doma je upload koma
<Mmike> cekam da žena dodje doma da restarta sve
<Mmike> rekla je da je jutros zabunom sve ugasila kad je macke naganjala
<jelly> i meni je koma pa sam uspio pokrenut :-)
<jelly> al imam malo manji latency od 245ms ;-)
<Mmike> jebote ove jire, ubije mi browser, ubije
<Mmike> moram novi laptop
<Mmike> x260 je postao pre spor
<jelly> kak ubije
<jelly> ja imam T420s i Đira 7 radi ok
<jelly> kakvi si dashboard složio da ga ubije, sa 30 filtera?
<Mmike> jelly, neznam koja, atlassian.com jira
<Mmike> defaultno sve, nisam nish posebno konfigurisao
<Mmike> imam doduse i dva datadoga
<jelly> čak jiru u firefoxu vrtim a ne u chrometu
<jelly> jer mi je firefox za ozbiljno a chrome za gluposti i privremene tabove
<jelly> Mmike: možda žena doma 4K UHD webcam vrti i troši upload
<jelly> kolega je testirao i njemu ok radi i lokalni ookla server i remote
<hrvoje> slabo ... Vasa trenutna brzina 661.51 Mb/s na bwm.carnet.hr ...
<jelly> poceli smo se i samarat?
<jelly> hrvoje: a upload?
<hrvoje> 243 mega ... vjerojatno do browsera, da vidim speedtest
<hrvoje> 930 mega u oba smjera, to je vec bolje :)
<jelly> vjerojatno port na masini u carnetu na gigabitnom linku
<hrvoje> vjerojatno, ima dovoljno bandwidtha vjerujem
<Mmike> zovem staru, doma je, cuva dete
<Mmike> i pricamo preko whatsappa, video, reko, ugasi ruter
<Mmike> i ona ga ugasi
<Mmike> i sve stane :D
<Mmike> sad je proraidlo al' moram cekat dyndns da se apdejta :
<jelly> pff
<jelly> Mmike: treba ti 4G backup doma.
<jelly> CLEARLY
<jelly> kod mene šteka nešto ali sumnjamo na firmware od slovenskog CPE-a
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<jelly> nije do mreže dalje od stana
<Mmike> cini se da je majka nesh gadno zeznila, nemrem jos do stroja :d
<jelly> bitno da nije zeznila djecu!
 * jelly ima dva neovisna VPN-a i jos fiksnu IP adresu i ssh port, i neki put radi samo jedno od tri
<Mmike> cuj sad, fixni ip
<Mmike> re: samaranje, right? :)
<jelly> ma to je isto ko dyndns
<jelly> opet uz to trebas i dva VPN-a :-)
<hrvoje> dva odvojena ISP-a :)
<jelly> ma landline + 4G je skoro to
<Mmike> Upload: 4.12 Mbit/s
<Mmike> jelly, i dalje isto :)
<Mmike> http://www.speedtest.net/result/8644688179.png
<Mmike> clamscan popizdio i ubio mi stroj, 100% CPUa, dva procesa
<Mmike> neki glupi github email
<Mmike> kad sam ih maknuo iz queuea i restartao sve, proslo
<Mmike> nemam vise te mailove, jbg - al' nist posebno, merge-notifikacije i pull requestovi za neki projekt, ima valjda 50 commitova dnevno i 10 PRova dnevno
<Mmike> jel' netko to kad vidio tak da mu se desi?
<Mmike> obrut, si prebacio svoje hetzner VPSove na CX?
<Mmike> kak to radi?
<Mmike> gledam, 10 dolara placam linod sa 2 gige memorije, a hezner ima 8 gigi memorije za 10 eura :)
<hrvoje> kimsufi ftw ... podrska nikakva, al radi ko beba :)
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-04
<hbogner> o/
<hrvoje> pa de si imenjace
<vileni> o hbogner 
<hbogner> evo me, vegetiram
<hrvoje> to je dobro, petak je :)
<sillyslux_> hm? gateway.eracun.hr NET::ERR_CERT_SYMANTEC_LEGACY
<ivoks> moj eracun se ispostavio da je totalno sranje
<ivoks> vise ne radi nego sto radi
<jelly> cija je to usluga
<hbogner> jel to ono od FINA-e?
<sillyslux_> http://racuni.hr/o-nama.html
<sillyslux_> hmm nema tu fine
<hbogner> ahaa, onda sma pomjesao
<sillyslux_> je i meni malo weird
<jelly> ima bar 2-3 vendora koji daju e-racune u klaudu
<jelly> i koji svi koriste finin ili ciji god vec api
<sillyslux_> a cime zaraduju?... :(
<jelly> s/daju/nude/
<ivoks> jel to A1 umro?
<ivoks> 195.3.64.10 ima 70+% packet loss
<ivoks> nemrem do whoisa da vidim cije je to
<sillyslux_> i kad sve umre, irc jos radi
<ivoks> rade uspostavljene veze
<sillyslux_> ja sam presa na tele2 btw
<sillyslux_> cini mi se ok, zasad...
<ivoks> meni onaj njihov pokucni nikako nije radio
<sillyslux_> bas nikako?
<ivoks> jedva 3g
<sillyslux_> stavio sim karticu u mobitel i pokrenio android hotspot
<ivoks> na moru uopce nije radio prek ljeta
<sillyslux_> 4g uredno
<ivoks> jednostavno nisu imali kapacitet
<sillyslux_> ah, evo nema vise turista...
<ivoks> u zagrebu nemaju 4g signal gdje sam ja
<sillyslux_> a u mojoj kuci sve mreze imaju slab signal
<sillyslux_> bar u prizemlju
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> mislim da je umro i ruter
<ivoks> DNS mi ne radi
<sillyslux_> a ne, jednako slabo doli i na katu https://www.speedtest.net/result/8647184332.png
<sillyslux_> ht je bio bolji na katu
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVrfj-RFS38
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Modern Talking - Brother Louie (Irmak Cover) :: Duration: 02:44 :: Views: 26,925 uploaded by Modern Talking :: 1,304 likes :: 205 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux_> ivoks, a tudi dns?
<sillyslux_> 8.8.8.8 i 1.1.1.1?
<jelly> 1.1 je kraće od 1.1.1.1 :-)
<sillyslux_> Address: 1.0.0.1#53
<sillyslux_> to na 1.1
<sillyslux_> nisam zna da se to smi skratit tako
<sillyslux_> PING 1.1.257 (1.1.1.1)
<sillyslux_> oh my...
<Mmike> a1 umire? :)
<Mmike> jelly, a daj jebemupas! :)
<Mmike> btw, jois uvijek mi upload ne radi - jel' ima smisla mail slat?
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-05
<jelly> Mmike: jel radi prema bwm.carnet.hr sad?
<jelly> <paride> TIL `sleep infinity`
#ubuntu-hr 2019-10-06
<respawn_> d jutar
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> https://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/146277/raspberry-pi-4-model-b-4gb-ram-9150027384
<SilverSpace> previše za goli rpi 
